# Plus size bump pictures?



## purpledaisy2

Evening ladies, 

I've eventually got round to posting a bump picture, I'm 23+4 in it.

Was wondering if anyone else had any they'd like to share?

I know mine doesnt necessarily look like much of a bump but I can tell a huge difference - its no longer flabby it has some substance to it :haha:

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/bb.jpg


----------



## baby.love

I'm a + size girl (16) and proud :) 

Here was my bump at 23 weeks

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/23weeksx4.jpg

BTW you look fab hun.. xxxx


----------



## anothersquish

mine in the bump thread, am currently a 16 but soon to be 14....I dont think that classes as plus size then does it??


----------



## Try Rocking

Great bumps! I'm hoping mine looks as good as both of yours when I finally pop.


----------



## sun

Purpledaisy2 - That absolutely looks like bump!!! Is Fab!!! :D

And babylove - your bump is SOOO perfectly round and textbook bump-like!!!


----------



## madseasons

Here is my plus size bump at 23 weeks........please excuse my pj's! 

https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9456/23weeks.jpg


----------



## purpledaisy2

Great piccys ladies, thanks for you replies .

We're only 2 days apart Deegilbert, nice bump!
x


----------



## madseasons

Thanks! Yeah, I take belly pictures but usually keep them to myself!:haha:


----------



## letia659

my plus size bump at 22 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0648.jpg
File size: 70.2 KB
Views: 163


----------



## lisa35

Mine is in the bump thread at about 17w + 5d i must take some more as my bump has deffinatly sprouted since then. Great bumps ladies all different size bumps :thumbup:


----------



## Jolinar

Lovely bumbs ladies :D I'll try taking one of mine later.


----------



## Eve

I am a plus size, not sure on what size though lol... My weight now is 189 lbs at 15 weeks! I am around 13 weeks in this picture taken by a friend. I didn't want to take any pics yet as I don't feel I have much of a baby bump... Mostly just flub lol... but here it is, my first belly pic!
 



Attached Files:







Randoms off cell phone 004.jpg
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 125


----------



## Eve

I feel as though I have popped some now, compared to then when I really look at the picture though... I might have to update soon :D


----------



## sineady

*cute bumps ladies*


----------



## madseasons

I just found this early picture at 11 weeks when my bump started to poke out a little and my newer one at 23 weeks when I EXPLODED for comparison. 

https://img134.imageshack.us/img134/7254/11weeks1.jpghttps://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9456/23weeks.jpg


----------



## New2Bumps

I'm a 16 and 18 on top.
I'm standing up VERY tall on this piccy so's it's more flattering lmao!

https://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z146/LazLLM/Pregnancy/103_0377.jpg

Feel big already and I think that's the tumy I had before helping me along a little lmao!


----------



## madseasons

Great bumps ladies!


----------



## Sparklebaby

nice to see some plus sizers :) makes you feel better your not out there on your own :hugs: I have been brave enough to post mine on the main bump thread..... I was a size 18/20/22 pre pregnancy depending where I bought my stuff from.

this is me at nearly 16 weeks.
i must update and get some 17 weekers on lol
 



Attached Files:







Bump 15+5 to 6 003.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 216









Bump 15+5. to 6 009.jpg
File size: 88.5 KB
Views: 131


----------



## stephwiggy

love these ladies - i will try and find some of when i was preggers !!


----------



## Sparklebaby

these are ones just before 17wks.
 



Attached Files:







Bump 16+6 my view - where are my feet.jpg
File size: 84.1 KB
Views: 71









Bump 16+6 003.jpg
File size: 79.4 KB
Views: 85









Bump 16+6 004.jpg
File size: 77.1 KB
Views: 153


----------



## kyesmummy

heres my bump at 22+3 taken this week! loving the bump pics girls! very bumpilicious!!! xxxx
 



Attached Files:







22+3 days pregnant.jpg
File size: 81.7 KB
Views: 49


----------



## Sara-Rose89

gorgeous + size bumps ladies, i will post some tomoz when i have the energy to rig digi cam up lol xxx


----------



## Kota

Fantastic to see some plus size bumps!! You are all looking wonderful and I can't wait till my belly becomes more bumpish!!


----------



## toby2

lovely bumps! where are you buying your maternity clothes from? i am struggling a bit at the mo!


----------



## MoonMuffin

here's mine, I'm a US size 16. Nice to see all your lovely bumps ladies! 
Please excuse the pile of clean clothes that need to be put away and the unmade bed, I'm sure you all understand how tiring being PG is (especially with a 10 month old to look after!).

It's taken today at 18 weeks 3 days (but is my 2nd so I've got a bigger bump sooner!)
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/Photo48.jpg


----------



## hekate

I love this thread! you look all gorgeous! 
hope to post here some day soon!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Gorgeous pictures everyone.

I've got most of my maternity clothes off Ebay, I'm normally a 24 is trousers but I've been finding 22's are too big!

Dorothy Perkins go upto a 22, so do Next. Simply be goes upto a 30 I think.


----------



## MoonMuffin

purpledaisy2 said:


> Gorgeous pictures everyone.
> 
> I've got most of my maternity clothes off Ebay, I'm normally a 24 is trousers but I've been finding 22's are too big!
> 
> Dorothy Perkins go upto a 22, so do Next. Simply be goes upto a 30 I think.

Yeah mat clothes are stretchier and, I'm a size smaller in them too :D


----------



## Kittee

I'll have to post an updated pic soon. The thing I hate about my bump right now is that it's "B" shaped and not round and lovely. =(


----------



## Lullaby2010

Fantastic bumps ladies!! :D


----------



## baby.love

You all look fabulous! show off those bumps with pride girls. xxxx


----------



## MrsQ

Kittee said:


> I'll have to post an updated pic soon. The thing I hate about my bump right now is that it's "B" shaped and not round and lovely. =(

I soooooooooooooooooooooo know what you mean! B shaped at the belly button?
I will post one of me in my hen night pics looks massive from the front but my friend who is 5 weeks further on than me has a teeny tiny one!


xx
 



Attached Files:







P1000547.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 618


----------



## Sparklebaby

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Mrsq2b :happydance: hope you had a lovely time darling. ur looking good hun :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## monst_18

Now i am not sure how much like a bump this looks - the bit above where my arm is is still another roll of flab! i want the whole thing to pop out! i am not sure if it ever will!
 



Attached Files:







Emma BB 001.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 127


----------



## madseasons

mrsq2b said:


> Kittee said:
> 
> 
> I'll have to post an updated pic soon. The thing I hate about my bump right now is that it's "B" shaped and not round and lovely. =(
> 
> I soooooooooooooooooooooo know what you mean! B shaped at the belly button?
> I will post one of me in my hen night pics looks massive from the front but my friend who is 5 weeks further on than me has a teeny tiny one!
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I got the B shape too! BUT its still a baby bump and we should sport it with pride! :thumbup:


----------



## Raven24

i have a bit of a belly above my belly button just curious as to whether this will allways stay there or whether my bump will round out??


----------



## Claire788

I'm with you girls there - i have 0 bump as yet, all its done is pushed my top "Tyre" outa bit :( cant wait till the B makes more of a D!! lol


----------



## anothersquish

This was my now size 16 bump at 14+6, I swear its already grown since then. Its only round as Ive lost ridiculous amounts of weight! Friend who hadnt seen me for a couple of weeks didnt recognise me yesterday. It seems much higher to me than my last bump already and im not even 16 weeks yet. Be interesting to see what its up too when I reach 20 weeks.


----------



## Erised

I love this thread ladies. I'm only in first tri, but due to my size (18/20) I was incredibly worried I'd never even show. This thread has shown me that this is most definitely not the case!

Love all the bumps, and you all look fantastic =D


----------



## Emma1980

I just look fat, boohoo! lol.... my bumps pushed out the wobbles so they look bigger, so i just look like i've gained a whole lotta weight!


----------



## Kittee

mrsq2b said:


> Kittee said:
> 
> 
> I'll have to post an updated pic soon. The thing I hate about my bump right now is that it's "B" shaped and not round and lovely. =(
> 
> I soooooooooooooooooooooo know what you mean! B shaped at the belly button?
> I will post one of me in my hen night pics looks massive from the front but my friend who is 5 weeks further on than me has a teeny tiny one!
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yes exactly. My husband says its because of the pants I wear. Its not like I wear super tight clothing but I guess after years of being overweight the pants formed the "indentation" on my stomach there. I started wearing dresses and very loose skirts last week. I'm hoping it helps with the B shape soon!


----------



## MummyClements

I am a size 18 but since being pregnant I have dropped down to 16. 
I have taken a picture of my bump (its my second so my stretch marks look worse from my first.)

This is me at 14+1
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/stealthy_x13ret/bub/100_0571.jpg
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/stealthy_x13ret/bub/100_0572.jpg
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/stealthy_x13ret/bub/100_0573.jpg

This is me at 19+1 - I have the first picture with my support belt on (looks very Bump textbook Style)
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/stealthy_x13ret/bub/100_0578.jpg
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/stealthy_x13ret/bub/100_0579.jpg

This is me at 19+1 - This one is without support belt and i look fat :(
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/stealthy_x13ret/bub/100_0575.jpg

This is me at 19+1 - This is me from the front without belt.
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/stealthy_x13ret/bub/100_0573-1.jpg
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/stealthy_x13ret/bub/100_0574.jpg

I dont think i look any more pregnant :(


----------



## madseasons

Great bumps ladies!


----------



## Try Rocking

Love the + size bump pictures!


----------



## toby2

I love this thread!
x


----------



## hattiehippo

Haven't been brave enough to take photos of my bump yet and also (ashamed to admit!) have no idea how you get them onto here.

I've got the B thing going on as well - big bump below tummy button and little bump above from spare tyre starting to push out but still well defined waist.
Will it go soon??? it just looks wierd at the moment!


----------



## San

Really nice bumps..! 

I have a doubt. my stomach has also bulged above the belly button. All in all, I look like a big watermelon :-( I am plus size, but after pregnancy, I have incresed only 2 kgs, and am 13wks now...but why do I like sooooo fat???? I just cant tell if i have a bump or all of it is the big fat belly. As some of you had said, why do we have the B shape instead of a round belly?? 
How to say if we hav a bump or fat?? My DH keeps telling me its jus my bump...


----------



## Sparklebaby

dont forget at 12-13 weeks it could also be bloat. I had awful bloat from about 9 weeks onwards till 15/16 weeks when it started firming up down below into my bump xxx


----------



## Boomerslady

Hi ladies....I'm loving the + sized bumps....I'm with the rest of you about the B shaped belly.....does it ever disappear?!

I was a size 22 (i keep telling myself i'm 6ft tall so its all in proportion - but it still sounds bad!!), the 1st one below is at 16+5, i'd pretty much just popped! 

The second one I just took in my work toilets! (am glad no one saw!) so its me at 19+4 (ahhh nearly half way, :happydance:)


----------



## monst_18

Further to my last post i think my B is moving slightly i have noticed today that when i stand up and look in the mirror its not as B like as it used to be - still not a D though!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed - i am worried my trousers/underwear make it worse!!

I said to DH this morning the best i can hope for it that baby pushes the B out and it stays out! horay! 

xx


----------



## MummyClements

Mine looks awful but I know I am pregnant so thats all that matters :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im a size 16, ive just ate dinner so my belly bit fuller lol! 
white top is from tuesday.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 249.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 85









Picture 248.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 55









Picture 246.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 69


----------



## madseasons

MummyClements said:


> Mine looks awful but I know I am pregnant so thats all that matters :D

DOES NOT! :hugs:


----------



## Kittee

monst_18 said:


> Further to my last post i think my B is moving slightly i have noticed today that when i stand up and look in the mirror its not as B like as it used to be - still not a D though!!!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed - i am worried my trousers/underwear make it worse!!
> 
> I said to DH this morning the best i can hope for it that baby pushes the B out and it stays out! horay!
> 
> xx


LOL Awwww...we are in the same boat.:hugs:


----------



## monst_18

Kittee said:


> monst_18 said:
> 
> 
> Further to my last post i think my B is moving slightly i have noticed today that when i stand up and look in the mirror its not as B like as it used to be - still not a D though!!!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed - i am worried my trousers/underwear make it worse!!
> 
> I said to DH this morning the best i can hope for it that baby pushes the B out and it stays out! horay!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> LOL Awwww...we are in the same boat.:hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks! I am sure in a few weeks we will be out and proud!!!! hahah!


----------



## maddiwatts19

mines a "b" shape too! and this is my second! i'm deffinitely plus sized, and for all of those who are having their first, i promise you do "pop" :) x


----------



## Pippin

I know I'm not in second tri anymore but can I add mine I like this thread, I'm a size 22 and this is my 22 week and 36 week bump picture. :haha: Black is the 22 just in case you can't see I've grown hehehehehe As you can see I was B shaped too but you do even out.
 



Attached Files:







36 b.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 202









22 weeks.jpg
File size: 93.3 KB
Views: 226


----------



## Try Rocking

maddiwatts19 said:


> mines a "b" shape too! and this is my second! i'm deffinitely plus sized, and for all of those who are having their first, i promise you do "pop" :) x

Thank you! I definetly need to hear that, I've been worried because I'm a pretty big girl and I was afraid I'd just look even bigger and not pregnant.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I think eveyone's bumps look luscious :D


----------



## purpledaisy2

Keep them coming ladies ! Some more great bump piccies :hugs:

Your bump is perfect Pippin :flower:


----------



## letia659

Ok so I went to the Dr today and everything was good :happydance: Im on BP meds and have a history of preeclampsia so Im very excited that its going so well this time around! I decided to take some nicer pics since Dr says Im 24 weeks according to their chart dont get that but baby was measuring 5 days ahead at last u/s and my belly is measuring 25 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 86.8 KB
Views: 141









pregge.jpg
File size: 104.5 KB
Views: 115









pregger.jpg
File size: 105.6 KB
Views: 98









preggers.jpg
File size: 100.9 KB
Views: 115


----------



## Maybebaby80

This thread is great, it is lovely to see so many beautiful bumps at different stages.

Now just to get the courage to post mine....!


----------



## Pippin

We all look fab and should be proud. This is the first time I actually like my tummy area and proud to show it off, most women complain of feeling fat, I'm loving the fact I don't look fat anymore just pregnant :happydance: I'm going to miss my bump and the kicks he gives me.


----------



## Squidge

Lovely bumps ladies :hugs:


----------



## toby2

pippin thats how i felt in my last pregnancy!!
x


----------



## baby.love

Girls you all look fantastic, i love this thread :D


----------



## purpledaisy2

Here are my new piccies :happydance:

23+4;
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/bb.jpg

24+3;
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/24and3.jpg

25+4;
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/25and4.jpg


----------



## MrsQ

and mine....

first is 16 week and second in the white top is 18+5!
But so many people have said i actually dont look pregnant! Must think i am eating more pies then!!!!
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 84.5 KB
Views: 68









18+4.jpg
File size: 75.7 KB
Views: 78


----------



## Baby2ontheway

This is me 17+3 with second baby!
My B is slowly going away...still fat tho!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 72


----------



## Baby2ontheway

mrsq2b said:


> and mine....
> 
> first is 16 week and second in the white top is 18+5!
> But so many people have said i actually dont look pregnant! Must think i am eating more pies then!!!!

You look pregnant!! I like your bump!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hewhehehehe its bump time again! thought I would do a nearly 15 wk and a nearly 19 wk for comparison, i think there is a big difference and I dont even think I have had my pop yet lol :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 14+5 005.jpg
File size: 85.9 KB
Views: 98









Bump 18 + 5 006.jpg
File size: 81.7 KB
Views: 123









Bump 18 + 5 009.jpg
File size: 79.6 KB
Views: 131


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sparklebaby said:


> hewhehehehe its bump time again! thought I would do a nearly 15 wk and a nearly 19 wk for comparison, i think there is a big difference and I dont even think I have had my pop yet lol :thumbup:

So want your top.. lol 

Lovely bump to. Can see the difference :)


----------



## Kota

Lovely bump Sparklebaby, it's growing nicely!!


----------



## sun

OOO - Ladies - Lovely bumps!!!
xx


----------



## Kittee

I forgot to post my pic here for posterity. :)

My plus sized bumpper. 

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g60/workbucket007/18weeks.jpg


----------



## Sparklebaby

looking good kittee :)

thanks for the lovely comments. I love my bump! its sexy lol as well as hugeeeeeeeee lol. t-shirt was from next. xxxx


----------



## T-Bex

MoonMuffin said:


> Yeah mat clothes are stretchier and, I'm a size smaller in them too :D

I found this, AFTER I bought some really expensize maternity jeans from Mamas and Papas! I could have bought smaller, damnit! I'm usually a 16/18/20 (depending on shop), and I also can't post pictures yet. I will though; I promise!


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Girls, il be joining you next Wed :happydance:
Im a 16-18 and loving all these bumps!
I already look about 6 months gone! I really hope by 16-17 weeks I look more rounded as I have deffo got the 'B' and I feel so embarrassed that I look so far gone at only 13 weeks lol (although this is my second pregnancy... wonder if thats why? :shrug: but my last pregnancy ended in week 15?) xxx


----------



## Eve

Lovely Bumps Ladies!! :D You all look GREAT! I am going to post my second and third bump pics... I seem to have popped! 

First pic is 16+4 I belive, and Second pic is 17+6

There is a huge difference from my 13 week pic on here!
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks 4 days PEANUT.jpg
File size: 81.8 KB
Views: 36









17 weeks 6 days Pregnant B&W.jpg
File size: 86.4 KB
Views: 44


----------



## purpledaisy2

Baby maybe you've certainly popped, you've got a lovely bump xx


----------



## toby2

dont have a current bump,must get one as I had my first comment from a stranger today so must be looking more bump than padding but, just for fun here is a pic the day before i had my first-what a bump heheh!!!
[URL=https://s708.photobucket.com/albums/ww87/sandandwater2007/?action=view&current=P1010108.jpg][IMG]https://i708.photobucket.com/albums/ww87/sandandwater2007/th_P1010108.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bunnyg82

Gorgeous bumps ladies - shall be keeping an eye on this thread and hopefully one day adding to it! It gives me hope that when I get pregnant I will have a bump! I am losing weight to become a size 22 before we start ttc (so I can buy next clothes - such as that gorgeous snoopy picture!! haha!). In the meantime, keep the pics coming -they are gorgeous x


----------



## letia659

tomorrow I will be adding my last 2nd tri bump pic :shock: cant believe it!! :)


----------



## hekate

aww toby you look sweet!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Heres my 27 weeks bump picture, moved over to 3rd tri yesterday :nope:

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/27weeks.jpg


----------



## Jox

hi all...im a size 16 bottom and just come down to size 14 top. (was 20 bottom and 18 top 6 months ago).

heres 2 pics of me, first one is 5 weeks and second one is 15+1 strange shape coming but definately growth me thinks!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great bumps ladies!

https://i30.tinypic.com/3483k9k.jpg


----------



## letia659

my last bump pic of 2nd tri :happydance: 

*26weeks*
 



Attached Files:







069.jpg
File size: 96.1 KB
Views: 49









066.jpg
File size: 87.5 KB
Views: 42









072.jpg
File size: 89.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Mrs Muffin

The photo of your son kissing your tummy is adorable :D


----------



## genkigemini

I was a size 16-18 when I got pregnant and my avatar was yesterday at 25+4!
 



Attached Files:







25+4_fullbody.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 84


----------



## Eve

Try Rocking said:


> Great bumps ladies!
> 
> https://i30.tinypic.com/3483k9k.jpg

Love your pic!! :D


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks hon!


----------



## Baby2ontheway

letia659 said:


> my last bump pic of 2nd tri :happydance:
> 
> *26weeks*

I LOVE the pic of your oldest kissing your bump!! :flower:


----------



## Sparklebaby

thought it was time for an update.....

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 20+ 5. 005.jpg
File size: 79.4 KB
Views: 59


----------



## Boomerslady

Hi ladies....I thought i'd add my latest pic...

On an earlier post I put a 16w and a 20 w pic...so i thought i'd load up the 20w and 22w pic for comparison! I'm a size 22 if any of you ladies were wondering.

The first is my 20+1 pic



This one I took about 5 mins ago (seriously why am I always wearing the same top....need to rethink my work wardrobe!)

This is 22+2



I'm not sure if there's a huge difference, but it does seem to be coming along nicely :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey boomers. :hugs: yeah I can see a slight diff too :) hehehehehehe.


----------



## nervouspains

hey bloomers, without sounding 'rude' your lovely bump looks more higher & ball shaped :blush: I hope I get this, but my MW said I might not as im tall? at 5.7 and a size 16?
Oh I really want a bump :(
But for now, I just look like I have eaten a few more cakes then usual... :( lol

xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

ur still early days nervous. will all be bloat at the moment but it will soon change to a nice bump. everyones is diff hun. Im a size 18-20 depending where i shop normally. xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Heres my update. First pic, 17+2. Second 24+4.
 



Attached Files:







5078_1080262530306_1338581557_30194475_551393_n.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 47









Photo-0003.jpg
File size: 83.4 KB
Views: 74


----------



## Boomerslady

nervouspains said:


> hey bloomers, without sounding 'rude' your lovely bump looks more higher & ball shaped :blush: I hope I get this, but my MW said I might not as im tall? at 5.7 and a size 16?
> Oh I really want a bump :(
> But for now, I just look like I have eaten a few more cakes then usual... :( lol
> 
> xxx

Thank you :) its not rude at all hunni - I'm just glad it looks like a bump, rather than too many pies (It's taken a while to get to this stage!)

I'm 5'11, so I dont think your MW was right there....everyones is different, fingers crossed that yours pops out soon :)


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Bloomers & Sparkle :kiss:
xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

ur welcome darling


----------



## toseland13

heres a pic of my bump at 21+4 just look fat tho lol bt i know im pregnant:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Photo095.jpg
File size: 93.8 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Sparklebaby

nooooooooo thats so a bump :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## ineedaseed

love this thread ladies, you all look beautiful. currently in ttc but hope to move over very soon! xxx


----------



## mrskx0x0

Hehe little bit of 19 week bump peeking out the front of the chub.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 43.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 41


----------



## purpledaisy2

Heres my new pictures for this week. 28 weeks today !

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/28week2.jpg
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/28week.jpg


----------



## Kota

https://img15.imageshack.us/img15/1889/19wks.jpg

Taken today at 19wks, I'm still waiting for my B to become a D!!

and I'm not quite sure where my boobs have gone.... :shrug:


----------



## toby2

cute bump kota!
x


----------



## Kittee

I am so jealous of you round bellied ladies. :) Mine still has the "B" crease going on. Grrr


----------



## Kota

Kittee said:


> I am so jealous of you round bellied ladies. :) Mine still has the "B" crease going on. Grrr

awww, so does mine!!


----------



## Mrs Muffin

This is my plus size bump modelling my new Melba pjays (very comfy!) I've got a B bump boohoo
 



Attached Files:







P1080021.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 93


----------



## sun

toseland13 said:


> heres a pic of my bump at 21+4 just look fat tho lol bt i know im pregnant:dohh:

Not at all!! That definitely looks like bump central!!! Great bump!!! :thumbup:

And Kota - looking good! I also seem to have lost my bbs! They doubled in size, but I guess they were more noticeable before I was showing - now they kind of disappear in the stretch of the Tshirt to the bump - LOL!

Great bumps ladies!! :D

xx


----------



## Try Rocking

Love your bumps ladies! I still have a b bump but that's ok! I have hopes I'll lose it eventually!


----------



## Baby2ontheway

I love seeing everyones bumps!!! Plus size ladies are gorgeous pregnant too!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

some great looking bumps ladies
Just a question to the B bumpers.....
It that without bottoms pulled up over tummy???
I find if i pull my skirt up onto my bump I get a b shape whereas if I have my maternity skirt on or put my bottoms on to sit under the bump its more d shape???

Just wondered :shrug: :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Kota

Sparklebaby said:


> some great looking bumps ladies
> Just a question to the B bumpers.....
> It that without bottoms pulled up over tummy???
> I find if i pull my skirt up onto my bump I get a b shape whereas if I have my maternity skirt on or put my bottoms on to sit under the bump its more d shape???
> 
> Just wondered :shrug: :hugs:
> xxxx

The photo of mine is taken with trousers sitting under the tummy, if you pulled them up the B was even more noticeable. So I've def still got a B at the moment,


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw hey Kota xxxx :hugs: at the end of the day we are all beautiful in our own little way, b bump or not xxxxx

Love all ma curvy chicks!


----------



## nervouspains

Loving the bumps girls :D
Mine sort of looks like one, although I know its all bloat and fat still :dohh: lol
Cant wait until I have a 'real' bump! lol 

I must admit though- I do look about 5 months gone :blush: if it wasnt for my double chin, maybe I would look that far :rofl: xxx


----------



## Boomerslady

Sparklebaby said:


> some great looking bumps ladies
> Just a question to the B bumpers.....
> It that without bottoms pulled up over tummy???
> I find if i pull my skirt up onto my bump I get a b shape whereas if I have my maternity skirt on or put my bottoms on to sit under the bump its more d shape???
> 
> Just wondered :shrug: :hugs:
> xxxx

Hi Sparkle......I cant wear my trousers on my bump any more (unless they are my mat jeans!)

If I wear my trousers below my belly, or on the belly, then I have a B :(

But if I wear my over the bump trousers, I have a D :) 

I only have over the bump work trousers, so I at least look preggers on the commute to work...not that i'm offered a seat because of my belly :(!


----------



## jadesh101

<----------- my plus size bump im about a size 16, won't show naked bump as tooo many stretchmarks lol


----------



## nervouspains

Gorgeous bump Jadesh101! xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayy Jade :) hey baby xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh :( I feel really disheartend now!
I thought my ruching top made me look a bit mroe round and pregnant- I asked my friend... And she said I dont look pregnant!
Im well upset now :( lol xxx


----------



## jadesh101

Sparklebaby said:


> yayy Jade :) hey baby xxxx

wooowooooo Hey sexy xxxxxx:haha:


----------



## jadesh101

nervouspains said:


> Oh :( I feel really disheartend now!
> I thought my ruching top made me look a bit mroe round and pregnant- I asked my friend... And she said I dont look pregnant!
> Im well upset now :( lol xxx

aww hun :flower: if u dont now u sure as hell will soon xxxx


----------



## Emma1980

I'm a sixe 16-18 heres my bump, from thursday, so somewhere between 21 - 22 weeks lol :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/Cindersuk/SNC00166-1.jpg


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Jade :)

Cute bump Emma :)

Heres my 14 + 5 'bump' lol 
Do I look pregnant at all? Or just a bit more fatter? :-/

I was a 16 before pregnancy :)

xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

STILL EARLY DAYS FOR A BUMP BUMP NERVOUS BUT YES i CAN SEE IT :) omg sorry bout caps lol. dont listen to your friend :hugs: xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

Lol thanks Sparklebaby xxx


----------



## Amandajvv

Lovely bumps everyone!! Need more bump pics please! I don't think I have a bump properly yet - just look more bloated but only 14 weeks anyway. I am however convinced that my upper stomach under my boobs is popping out! It goes all hard when I eat as well! Ha ha.


----------



## RaeEW89

My belly seems extra large to me, still kinda a "B", but I've noticed looks at my tummy, so Im guessing I kinda look pregnant not just flabby. Im a U.S.14-16, but I think I look better now, kinda like I have a reason to be chubby, lol Will post a pick when I can, so you can all tell me if its just me or it really looks like a bump.


----------



## monst_18

I'm really sorry about this picture but i am being brave and wanted to show you how bad my b is - anyone think i will ever pop out completely or even that i look pregnant and not fat! 

took lots of guts for this so here goes!!!

:blush:

BTW excuse white tummy brown arms - have been on holiday!!
 



Attached Files:







26.08.09.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 187


----------



## anothersquish

Hery Monst, you will look pregnant :) I know people much larger than yourself who get past 24/25 weeks and definately look pregnant bellied!
NB no need to be sorry about your body, everyone is the same yet different and variety is the spice of life. All bodies are beautiful, especially pregnant ones!


----------



## machka

Monst - that could be my tummy right there! I'm 21 weeks and look just like that! I was "only" a size 16 before I conceived but I've lost and gained 8 stone twice before in my life and a few lesser amounts in between which has obviously affected my tummy area. I'm also wondering if the bottom and top will ever meet up to make me look rounded rather than indented!

Thanks for posting your picture - you are brave and here's looking forward to both our D bellies!


ETA - the only plus i can think of is that I already have the world's worst stretchmarks from, effectively, having had pregnancy sized tummies several times before - so I don't suppose anything I get now can make it much worse!!


----------



## monst_18

machka said:


> Monst - that could be my tummy right there! I'm 21 weeks and look just like that! I was "only" a size 16 before I conceived but I've lost and gained 8 stone twice before in my life and a few lesser amounts in between which has obviously affected my tummy area. I'm also wondering if the bottom and top will ever meet up to make me look rounded rather than indented!=QUOTE]
> 
> i've done the same - lost and gained a lot of weight a few times! i'm sure we will get there! I keep telling myself i will get and stay slimmer once baby has arrived but who knows!
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement ladies - it means a lot!
> xx


----------



## Amandajvv

monst_18 said:


> I'm really sorry about this picture but i am being brave and wanted to show you how bad my b is - anyone think i will ever pop out completely or even that i look pregnant and not fat!
> 
> took lots of guts for this so here goes!!!
> 
> :blush:
> 
> BTW excuse white tummy brown arms - have been on holiday!!

oooh there is a definitely bit of roundness going on...looks promising! Well done on having guts to post. I hope I can sum up some to post a pic as well soon! I'm suffering from B shape too!


----------



## hattiehippo

Monst_ that could be my bump too.....I'm 23 + 4 today and it looks just like that. The B shape has got a bit less but its still there. I can't wait for the day it pops out and I actually look pregnant rather than even fatter than normal!


Thanks for being so brave and posting the piccy. I feel much better about my odd shaped bump now...:thumbup:


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for monst.....well done for being brave. we are all beautiful in our own way hun. xxxxx and this thread is for us curvy chicks so we are gonna see lots of shapes and sizes.


----------



## Floralaura

okay, im 20 weeks now and have a bump thing going on but at the bottom its not bump, its fat and it makes my bump look super weird when im dressed..its like a B but with the bottom bit being small but making a lump bit in my jeans..i have no idea if any of you even know what i mean or if you know what to do about it but thought its worth a try!
x


----------



## Try Rocking

Monst, my B is fairly similar to yours, I have hopes mine will turn into a D! Thank you for posting your picture :)


----------



## Baby2ontheway

This is me 20 + 5 TODAY!!! veiw from side and what I see when I look down
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.JPG
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 31









21 weeks1.JPG
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Eve

Here is my 19+3 Bump Pic! :D

all of your bumps are lovely! :D I love this thread!!
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks 3 days Pregnant.jpg
File size: 94.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Baby2ontheway

baby maybe your bump looks great!!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Heres my weekly update, first one is 27 then 28 and today @ 29.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/27weeks.jpg
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/28week2.jpg
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/29weeks.jpg


----------



## Try Rocking

20 week bump! (It's massive)


----------



## vixta

i hope my bump will look as gd as all u guys! i am very overweight at 18 stones and i dont think i will look like i have a bump :cry:


----------



## Try Rocking

vixta said:


> i hope my bump will look as gd as all u guys! i am very overweight at 18 stones and i dont think i will look like i have a bump :cry:

I'm a very big girl which is why I think my bump is so huge for only being 20 weeks, I'm sure you'll have your bump, don't worry!


----------



## vixta

i hope so.... i had nice bumps with my previous 2 pregnancies but i was much slimmer then. time will tell as i am only 5 weeks xx


----------



## Try Rocking

I just figured out how much 18 stone is, I'm actually bigger than you. If I can get a bump I think just about anyone can!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Vixta im 140kilo's and people notice my bump now, I didnt start showing till 23 weeksish, I'm sure you'll get a lovely bump xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My new weekly bump, 26wks.
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0032.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 76


----------



## Sparklebaby

looking good girls....

im a bit behind on beany piccys so thought I would add from a wedding I went to on saturday.
I was 22+2 and god only knows what I was thinking with the leggins....they lo0ok awful :rofl:
I have decided that My bump depite being a plus size looks a whole lot better in something more fitted lol. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







SORT AND NAME 154..jpg
File size: 90.5 KB
Views: 149









SORT AND NAME 154...jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 61









SORT AND NAME 153..jpg
File size: 73.2 KB
Views: 60


----------



## Kota

oh sparklebaby, I love that top! Where did you get it?


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol Kota its a dress from Evans earlier in the year. Thats what I wore to the wedding I fell preg at :haha: xxxxx


----------



## Jox

Hello all,

finally....my bump is growing!!!!

Here is me at 18 weeks compared to 7 weeks!!!!



p.s Sparklebaby...you look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks Jox.....great bump u have coming on there hun


----------



## Try Rocking

Great bumps!!


----------



## letia659

thought Id post my 28 week pic not much difference from my 26week :) last pic is 26 weeks!

love all your bumps :)
 



Attached Files:







071.jpg
File size: 84 KB
Views: 21









072.jpg
File size: 87.7 KB
Views: 22









073.jpg
File size: 96.3 KB
Views: 46









066.jpg
File size: 87.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## future_numan

What a great thread :thumbup: I am about a size US 14 and I have gained about 11 lbs since becoming pregnant. The first picture is at 12 weeks and 4 days, the second is at 14 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks and four days 003.jpg
File size: 96 KB
Views: 35









14 weeks 007.jpg
File size: 92.6 KB
Views: 48


----------



## amandaksj

Wow, you all look great!! I feel abit jealous really, this is baby number 2 and my bump hasn't popped too much yet, I think I look preggers but not as big as with DS.

I know it's the worst thing you can do, compare your bump to last time and to others bumps as everyone is different, but at 26 weeks and a size 16 I expected to be bigger....I am sure in a few weeks time I will be popping big time.

Lovely to see all your lovely bumps though x


----------



## maddiwatts19

monst thats my bump i'm looking at tooo!!! this is my second baby and i was thinner when i had my first, and i dont look pregnant at all... but i look exactly like you (but a bit bigger!) you've deffinitely got some rounding going on there hun!! :) it'll pop out soon :D xx


----------



## sun

I haven't checked out this thread in a little while-
I am loving all these bumps!!! Ladies, you look great! :happydance:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Ladies, I absolutely LOVE this thread. I'm about a size 18/20/22, depending on where I get my pants, and I have been incredibly worried that I won't "look pregnant." 

People who know me tell me I am rounding out (not really a proper bump, I think baby is just pushing what flab was already there around a bit!) and that they can tell I'm preggers. I'm sure people who don't know me well just think I'm fat! I'm just now 14 weeks, so I think I will take a picture now and post it later as a comparison. Thank you for giving me the courage to do so! 

P.S. I have the "B" shape too. I think its because I'm guilty of buying pants that are tight at the waist so I didn't look pregnant before I was, lol!


----------



## Sparklebaby

awww hey Blonde, glad u have been inspired to take that before shot! makes u feel so much better when u can see the progress and its also amzing how quick you change shape. you are still quite early for any major changes but watch that space hun cause before you know it "BAM" Ul wonder what all the fuss was about.
Im the same size as you and I love my bump....I think my bump sexy! :hugs:


----------



## Boomerslady

Hi Ladies,

I am LOVING the pics on here. Big is definately beautiful when pregnant.

I realised a slight pattern has emerged with my bump pics, I seem to be doing them at 2 week intervals, so here is my latest :) 

I've put up my 22 week pic too for comparison. I havent been able to see them side by side yet, so I cant tell if I'm bigger or not! 

Again I am in the same damn top (I'm just going to use the excuse I want all my bump pics in the same top!) rather than that i'm skanky and wear the same thing every week!

This is 22+2



this is today at 24 +2



I just changed my recent pic as it was too close to the camera! Its me today at 24+3


----------



## Try Rocking

Beautiful bump!!


----------



## Kota

looking great ladies!!


----------



## chele

all your bumps look amazing ladies. Am looking forward to posting in this section
No-one has a B like mine. Mine is the biggest B in the world so interested to see what happens these next months x


----------



## vixta

Boomerslady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am LOVING the pics on here. Big is definately beautiful when pregnant.
> 
> I realised a slight pattern has emerged with my bump pics, I seem to be doing them at 2 week intervals, so here is my latest :)
> 
> I've put up my 22 week pic too for comparison. I havent been able to see them side by side yet, so I cant tell if I'm bigger or not!
> 
> Again I am in the same damn top (I'm just going to use the excuse I want all my bump pics in the same top!) rather than that i'm skanky and wear the same thing every week!
> 
> This is 22+2
> 
> View attachment 34218
> 
> 
> this is today at 24 +2
> 
> View attachment 34219

your bump is definately bigger! its better to take the piccies every 2 weeks i think as the difference will be more noticable. i hope my bump will look as good as yours does xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

looking good boomers :)
xx


----------



## Boomerslady

Sparklebaby said:


> looking good boomers :)
> xx

Thanks Sparkle....my OH actually told me off as the latest pic was too close to the mirror!!! I'm going to retake one today and replace it later! I want to be able to see the difference!



vixta said:


> Boomerslady said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am LOVING the pics on here. Big is definately beautiful when pregnant.
> 
> I realised a slight pattern has emerged with my bump pics, I seem to be doing them at 2 week intervals, so here is my latest :)
> 
> I've put up my 22 week pic too for comparison. I havent been able to see them side by side yet, so I cant tell if I'm bigger or not!
> 
> Again I am in the same damn top (I'm just going to use the excuse I want all my bump pics in the same top!) rather than that i'm skanky and wear the same thing every week!
> 
> This is 22+2
> 
> View attachment 34218
> 
> 
> this is today at 24 +2
> 
> View attachment 34219
> 
> 
> your bump is definately bigger! its better to take the piccies every 2 weeks i think as the difference will be more noticable. i hope my bump will look as good as yours does xxClick to expand...

Thanks Vixta :hugs: I'm quite proud of my bump now.....I've always had one of those bellys where the fat goes straight to it.....for once I'm proud to have big belly!!!

I'm worried though as it just keeps growing!!! I can barely get off the sofa at the moment without a helping hand....whats it going to be like in the weeks to come!!!


----------



## nervouspains

Loving the bumps ladies :D
I will add my 16 +5 in 5 days lol xxxxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Oh God I LOVE this thread!! Im a big girl, size 22/24 when i got preggers, does anyone find that gettign maternity clothes is really hard?? If i buy 26/28 tops from Evans then i have really baggy arm holes and it doesnt fit right, if that makes sense?

I will post a pic of my bump when I take one at 15 weeks :) xx


----------



## Mize1982

deegilbert said:


> Here is my plus size bump at 23 weeks........please excuse my pj's!
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9456/23weeks.jpg




your bump looks just like mine and i'm 23 weeks today, this has been a big relief for me as i have been really worried. 

was a size 18 when became pregnant and was in the prcess of lossing weight had lost 5 stone and was still toning what i had.

thanks for sharing this pic i'm very happy now x:flower:


----------



## Boomerslady

bigbloomerz said:


> Oh God I LOVE this thread!! Im a big girl, size 22/24 when i got preggers, does anyone find that gettign maternity clothes is really hard?? If i buy 26/28 tops from Evans then i have really baggy arm holes and it doesnt fit right, if that makes sense?
> 
> I will post a pic of my bump when I take one at 15 weeks :) xx

Hi,

I was a size 22 before i fell pregnant. I've found Dorothy perkins and Next size 22 fit me fine (maybe vene slightly too big!) I'm still wearing a lot of my pre pregnancy tops...I only have 1 or two vest tops that are maternity.

Have you tried these 2 places? If they dont seem to fit you, then Simply be have a maternity range that goes up to 30 I think.


----------



## Sparklebaby

i have found that some bits in the maternity range at H&M fit me :) xxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

I buy my clothes at 2 plus size stores we have here, instead of trying to figure out if they have maternity wear for my size I just went and bought a couple sizes up to last me through the winter. :)

*edit* I know what you mean about the armholes, I have the same issue with the shirts I bought a couple sizes bigger.


----------



## vixta

bigbloomerz said:


> Oh God I LOVE this thread!! Im a big girl, size 22/24 when i got preggers, does anyone find that gettign maternity clothes is really hard?? If i buy 26/28 tops from Evans then i have really baggy arm holes and it doesnt fit right, if that makes sense?
> 
> I will post a pic of my bump when I take one at 15 weeks :) xx

hey huni, marks and spencers do maternity clothes up to a size 22 so does next xxx


----------



## toseland13

this is me at 23+5 (taken yesterday) :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo113.jpg
File size: 115 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Boomerslady

toseland13 said:


> this is me at 23+5 (taken yesterday) :flower:

Yay...I love your bump :) so cute.

Isn't it so nice to be proud of your belly for once, rather than trying to cover it up!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

This is myself at 15 weeks. I am starting to look pregnant and not just cubby:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks-baby room 004.jpg
File size: 93.5 KB
Views: 28









15 weeks-baby room 001.jpg
File size: 92.7 KB
Views: 36


----------



## memz72

Mize1982 said:


> deegilbert said:
> 
> 
> Here is my plus size bump at 23 weeks........please excuse my pj's!
> 
> https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9456/23weeks.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your bump looks just like mine and i'm 23 weeks today, this has been a big relief for me as i have been really worried.
> 
> was a size 18 when became pregnant and was in the prcess of lossing weight had lost 5 stone and was still toning what i had.
> 
> thanks for sharing this pic i'm very happy now x:flower:Click to expand...

i agree im pre pregnancy size 16 and im 20 week 21 tomorrow and my bump lots just the same thank yu for posting i love this thread :happydance:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Heres my 30 week picture;
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/30weeks.jpg

I'm so glad I started this thread, lots of beautiful bumpies around :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

lovely bump purpledaisy! :) x


----------



## BabyHussein

My husband and I just found out we are pregnant with our first on Thursday! I'm on cloud nine, but at the same time, a little sad that I wasn't able to lose weight before it happened. Have been trying for months, but would lose 15 pounds and kept putting it back on. I am 5 weeks and 5 days now, and prepreggers pants are 20's but feel more comfy in the past week in a baggier 22. I am sooo happy that I found this site. I have been wondering even before I got pregnant if I would get a belly, and obviously most plus size women do pop out that double roll belly. So I am thrilled to see all the beautiful pics of all you ladies! When I start to show I will post my pics! Congratulations to ALL OF US mommies to be!


----------



## Try Rocking

Beautiful bumps guys!!


Congratulations BabyHussein!! Can't wait to see your baby bump!!!


----------



## MummyCarly

I don't have a plus size bump but I think you ladies are great! And look beautiful, Bumping this for a STICKY! :)


----------



## machka

purpledaisy2 said:


> Heres my 30 week picture;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/30weeks.jpg
> 
> I'm so glad I started this thread, lots of beautiful bumpies around :hugs:

What a lovely bump PD! That's what I'm aiming for now. Feeling hopeful - things are getting bumpy now (22+3) and two people have actually independently noticed and been brave enough to ask.... (one was the kebab shop owner when I accompanied my husband there last night after a wedding party - so I guess he's used to see big bellies and can tell the difference between too many kebabs and a baby!)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

A couple of people at work who didn't know I was preggers have asked me too. I obviously haven't popped yet, but evidently something looks different. Will take a pic at 15 weeks.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Here's all of my 2nd tri bump pics done now :) 
15+5
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/155.jpg
17+2
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/172.jpg
21
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/21wk.jpg
23+4
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/23to24wk.jpg
27+3 (today)
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/Photo-0046.jpg
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/Photo-0048-1.jpg


----------



## Sparklebaby

looking good hunny :o) xxxx


----------



## Raven24

here some pics i cant find a plus size bump thread in third tri? so ill post these here. 

naked belly one you can still see bit of a B belly but its filling out now.
 



Attached Files:







R0013247.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 148









R0013250.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 94









R0013253.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 51


----------



## monst_18

Ladies

probably some useless info - i went to see my midwife on Thursday at 24 and a bit weeks. she said the top of my uterus was at 'my crease' so the the middle of the B!! so any further growth onwards will push that out as its reached that point now! 

Maybe a little hope for those of who are convinced our B's will never be a D!!


Fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## Eve

my plus size bump at 21+3! 

You all look so great ladies!! I love going through this thread!! :D
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks 3 days 008.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Maybebaby80

monst_18 said:


> Ladies
> 
> probably some useless info - i went to see my midwife on Thursday at 24 and a bit weeks. she said the top of my uterus was at 'my crease' so the the middle of the B!! so any further growth onwards will push that out as its reached that point now!
> 
> Maybe a little hope for those of who are convinced our B's will never be a D!!
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> xx

Ohhhh thanks for this!!! I am a little behind you so fingers crossed! Am fed up with my B - find myself holding my hand over that bit all the time to make it look more rounded!!!


----------



## new mummy h

this is me!! first pic is almost 3 weeks ago, 2nd pic is today! :happydance::thumbup::baby:
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks 4 days (3).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 35









20 weeks 2 days (2).jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Erised

There's a whole load of gorgeous 'plus sized' bumps, and I'm so so happy this thread is here for them! I know that obviously they'd all be welcome in the normal sticky thread, but I personally prefer this one, just feel more comfortable in it. 

A little early, but I'm stuck in maternity pants due to normal pants making me feel sick (too tight at the end of the day), so figured I might as well start bump pictures. It doesn't show yet under normal clothes, but I love that in the morning when waking up and when laying down I can definitely tell things have changed. My stomach has more bump shape, feels a lot harder ... and has a baby in it!!! 

I was a 20/22 bottom (16/18/20 top) before falling pregnant. Have lost quite a bit of weight though, so maybe slightly smaller now but won't be much if at all.

*14weeks 4days*, standing up 
...excuse the bra
https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/45__370x290_14weeks4daysbump.jpg

*14weeks 4days*, laying down 
...previously flat
https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/46__370x290_14weeks4daysbump2.jpg​


----------



## monst_18

Maybebaby80 said:


> monst_18 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies
> 
> probably some useless info - i went to see my midwife on Thursday at 24 and a bit weeks. she said the top of my uterus was at 'my crease' so the the middle of the B!! so any further growth onwards will push that out as its reached that point now!
> 
> Maybe a little hope for those of who are convinced our B's will never be a D!!
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> xx
> 
> Ohhhh thanks for this!!! I am a little behind you so fingers crossed! Am fed up with my B - find myself holding my hand over that bit all the time to make it look more rounded!!!Click to expand...


I so do this too!


----------



## maddiwatts19

gorgeous bumpies!!! hopefully mine will pop out soon!! x


----------



## monst_18

MummyToAmberx said:


> Here's all of my 2nd tri bump pics done now :)
> 15+5
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/155.jpg
> 17+2
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/172.jpg
> 21
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/21wk.jpg
> 23+4
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/23to24wk.jpg
> 27+3 (today)
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/Photo-0046.jpg
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/Photo-0048-1.jpg

Lovely - i don't think mine will ever be so pretty!


----------



## Sparklebaby

24 weeks and Viable :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks & Viable 001..jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 9









24 weeks & Viable 002..jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Try Rocking

Beautiful bumps and congrats sparkle!


----------



## Helabela

im a size 16 but struggling to fit in them now! Fortunately i have a few 18's from before i lost some weight earlier in the year! Going shopping tomorrow for some comfy stuff though! Bumps getting to look like an acual pregnant belly now, not just fat!! :D


----------



## bigbloomerz

Sparklebaby said:


> 24 weeks and Viable :winkwink:

Awwww im jealous! I want a bump like you!! :) xx


----------



## future_numan

16 weeks today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks 004.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 55









16 weeks 003.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## letia659

great bump pics everyone!! I love coming back and looking! gonna post my 30 week one after the weekend...got a trip to see family and gonna take pics there :)


----------



## Mize1982

hmmmm i've been soooooo convinced that i'm tiny and there is something wrong with bubs but looking on here i can see all are dif shapes and sizes maybe i should just suck it up and put a pick on here myself that way you guys could tell me what you think LOL :)


----------



## Mize1982

ok so i have done it arghhhhh i hate my body 

so honestly and dont say it to make me feel better do you think i'm big enough for 24 +2 weeks

sorry about the mess of the flat its been a tough couple of days with tiredness and sickness x

p.s i did have an above veiw and another side on veiw but it wont let me upload it x
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0099.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 120


----------



## future_numan

Mize1982 said:


> ok so i have done it arghhhhh i hate my body
> 
> so honestly and dont say it to make me feel better do you think i'm big enough for 24 +2 weeks
> 
> sorry about the mess of the flat its been a tough couple of days with tiredness and sickness x
> 
> p.s i did have an above veiw and another side on veiw but it wont let me upload it x

Your bump looks great !!! Everyone looks differently at every stage so I don't think your looks small for 24 weeks.


----------



## Boomerslady

Mize1982 said:


> ok so i have done it arghhhhh i hate my body
> 
> so honestly and dont say it to make me feel better do you think i'm big enough for 24 +2 weeks
> 
> sorry about the mess of the flat its been a tough couple of days with tiredness and sickness x
> 
> p.s i did have an above veiw and another side on veiw but it wont let me upload it x

Your bump looks good for 24 weeks :)

Like you said earlier everyone is different. Personally i'm glad i'm not too big yet (as I can imagine what a b*sterd its going to be when I am!) i'm enjoying being able to move about a bit, and still walk at a good pace!)

Its drives me mad though as people see me...think of fat preggo lady, she's going to be soo slow, and then push in front of me....only for me to overtake them 2 seconds later!


----------



## Rach28

I love seeing all your gorgeous bumps on here! 

I wish I could join in... Ive always hated pictures of me, way before I was pregnant, my self esteem is a giant zero - im not brave like you!


----------



## Boomerslady

Rach28 said:


> I love seeing all your gorgeous bumps on here!
> 
> I wish I could join in... Ive always hated pictures of me, way before I was pregnant, my self esteem is a giant zero - im not brave like you!


Nooo dont say that.....join in hunni :)

No one will judge you on here (heck no one knows who you are!!)

I'm not brave enough for naked bump pics, all mine are fully clothed.....go for it :) you'll be surprised at how good it feels.

:hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

Definitely post pictures Rach! None of us are small women here, we all understand! 

Love your bump and show it off! 

Mize, you have a great bump!


----------



## future_numan

I agree..we have women here all shapes and sizes..it took me a bit to get up the guts to post here..I also notice we are about the same way along..


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I had to sum up the courage to post my clothed bump piccie but it felt good when I did. Mind you no one commented lol. I enjoyed walking round town yesterday as I think I look pregnant now rather than fat. I felt I got a few knowing smiles from some ladies, (especially when I was in a queue for the loo) could have been imagining it though?!


----------



## psychnut09

Do any of you know if there is a 1st tri thread for plus sized bumps? I feel so left out over there in the regular pic thread... haha...


----------



## Sparklebaby

why dont u start one up hun xxxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Ok this is horrible, Im with someone else lol and you can barely see anything. my sis was squishing me. I wanted to post a pic, but camera isnt working today so found on of the computer that might work.Im wearing the purple!


----------



## Boomerslady

Hi ladies,

Time for my latest bump pic :)

I did it in the same top so I could try and see the difference 2 weeks make! I have a feeling I stood too close to the mirror tho!

The first pic is me at 24+3, the second one is me today at 26+3.



Oh i just previewed it and I think there's a bit of a change! :)


----------



## Amandajvv

Boomerslady said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Time for my latest bump pic :)
> 
> I did it in the same top so I could try and see the difference 2 weeks make! I have a feeling I stood too close to the mirror tho!
> 
> The first pic is me at 24+3, the second one is me today at 26+3.
> 
> View attachment 36771
> View attachment 36772
> 
> 
> Oh i just previewed it and I think there's a bit of a change! :)

Definitely a change!! looking good!


----------



## Try Rocking

Definitely is! Beautiful bump Boomers!


----------



## Sparklebaby

whoop whoop lovely lovely.....my friend at work thinks i have had a sprout again lol....I have my expecting a delivery t-shirt on....shall I take another pic now???


----------



## RaeEW89

Yes you should!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehe ok....just need to find the camera .....


----------



## Sparklebaby

....pics from camera downloading onto computer....bare with me.


----------



## Sparklebaby

first one is me at 20+5 the last time i had my t-shirt on lol in the pics anyway lol.

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 20+ 5 004.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 27









Bump 24 + 6.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 37









Bump 24 + 6 (1).jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 33









Bump 24 + 6 (3).jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 38









Bump 24 + 6 (6).jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Try Rocking

Great bump! Love it!


----------



## horsey_hen

Gorgeous bump Sparkle. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sparklebaby said:


> first one is me at 20+5 the last time i had my t-shirt on lol in the pics anyway lol.
> 
> :thumbup:

deffo see a differance from last pic i seen, lovely !


----------



## Kota

looking great!!


----------



## maddiwatts19

lovely bumps girlies!! :) xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

teeeheeee thank you ladies. :)


----------



## claire99991

woooooooooooooooooooo i love your bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its frigging great! lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

pmsl claire easy girl lol xxxxx thanks hunny xx


----------



## Racheltn

holy smoke I didn't realize how much bigger i've got until i compared my 13wk picture to my 17 wk picture..o.o looks like i'm alot bigger than i'm suppose to be..

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/Baby/preggo.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/Baby/belly.jpg

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png
https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/Baby/icon.jpg


----------



## Sparklebaby

nice one rachel


----------



## Racheltn

I feel like a cow sometimes..being already plus size..and then getting bigger and bigger really makes me even more self-conscious...when i wear certain stuff I think i just look like i'm extremely fat instead of pregnant.. 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png
https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/Baby/icon.jpg


----------



## MrsQ

hey everyone looks well lovely.

Heres my plus size bump pics.

First is 16 weeks, Second is 18 weeks, third is 20 weeks and the last two are 24 weeks coming up to 25 weeks.

Still have a big of a B bump but most of the time its a D bump now!
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 26









18+4.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 38









20weeks (3).jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 40









P1010362.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 98









P1010285.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 92


----------



## Sparklebaby

Love that last picture MrsQ :)

Rachel dont put urself down hunny. I know what u mean in a way but at 17 weeks you prob have slightly more bloat than true bump going on....it gets better trust me. the thing I found being a plus size is to actually wear stuff to flaunt the bump, like close fitting rather than a table cloth drape....so much more flattering I think. xxxx


----------



## letia659

my 30 week at 30+4 :) my LO is measuring over 2 weeks ahead and already estimated at 4lbs 2oz last week :shock: hes gonna be a big boy :)
 



Attached Files:







071.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 33









070.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Sparklebaby

liking the new bump pics letia :)


----------



## future_numan

Racheltn said:


> I feel like a cow sometimes..being already plus size..and then getting bigger and bigger really makes me even more self-conscious...when i wear certain stuff I think i just look like i'm extremely fat instead of pregnant..
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png
> https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/Baby/icon.jpg

I think you look just wonderful..we are close to the same due date so now I don't feel alone in bump size..


----------



## future_numan

this is my 17 week picture..
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks 003.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 43









17 weeks 004.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 38


----------



## machka

letia659 said:


> my 30 week at 30+4 :) my LO is measuring over 2 weeks ahead and already estimated at 4lbs 2oz last week :shock: hes gonna be a big boy :)

oh that's a lovely bump - I hope I look as good as you at 30 weeks!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Couldnt help myself thought id pop back and post. :) 

First picture, cant remember exactly when it was taken, around 24/25wks. 
Second is 27 > 29wk 
Oh, and 1 inbetween, 28wk is my display lol
:)
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 41









27+29.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls,

Im having materinty piccys taken around 26 weeks- do you think I will have a definate bump by then?!
Im a size 16-18! Have posted piccys on here before :D I will post another at 18+ 5 on monday :D xxx


----------



## NickyT75

MummyToAmberx said:


> Couldnt help myself thought id pop back and post. :)
> 
> First picture, cant remember exactly when it was taken, around 24/25wks.
> Second is 27 > 29wk
> Oh, and 1 inbetween, 28wk is my display lol
> :)

you look amazing hun xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nervouspains said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Im having materinty piccys taken around 26 weeks- do you think I will have a definate bump by then?!
> Im a size 16-18! Have posted piccys on here before :D I will post another at 18+ 5 on monday :D xxx

My post is above yours, second pic is 27wks, i was size 16. 
So id think you'd have a bump :)


----------



## hope&faith09

You all look fantastic ... I hope i get a bump like yours x x x x


----------



## maddiwatts19

this is my bump today at 21 + 4. This is my second and i'm usually a size 22. Its definitely still a "b" shape but you cant see it much because i have a bump band on in the first pic and i'm pulling my top in over the bump to make a point of it!! the second pic is what i look like with no bump band and not pulling the top in, i dont think i look pregnant in the second one at all...

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s72/maddie269/100_1527.jpg

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s72/maddie269/100_1520.jpg


----------



## Rach28

Aw, I can definately see 'bumpage' in the second pic as well maddi!! 

Lovin Jack Sparrow in the pic as well :thumbup:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Heres my weekly update, put my first bump piccy up( 23 weeks ) for comparison;

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/bb.jpg

31+6
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/32weeks.jpg


----------



## Mize1982

purpledaisy2 said:


> Heres my weekly update, put my first bump piccy up( 23 weeks ) for comparison;
> 
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/bb.jpg
> 
> 31+6
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/32weeks.jpg

loving the bump looking good!


----------



## Sparklebaby

gosh Purple :happydance: check out ur bumpage :) hehehehehe nice one. :hugs:


----------



## Claire788

maddiwatts19 said:


> this is my bump today at 21 + 4. This is my second and i'm usually a size 22. Its definitely still a "b" shape but you cant see it much because i have a bump band on in the first pic and i'm pulling my top in over the bump to make a point of it!! the second pic is what i look like with no bump band and not pulling the top in, i dont think i look pregnant in the second one at all...

This is exactly me, Its just made my top B stick out a bit more:growlmad:
I wish I was one of these lucky plus sized girls who just had a round belly, not 2 tyres. Dont worry chick We'll be showing soon enough!


----------



## Floralaura

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn224/floralauraloaf/omg.jpg

14 weeks


https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn224/floralauraloaf/21weeks.jpg

21 weeks


https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn224/floralauraloaf/22weeks.jpg

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn224/floralauraloaf/22weeks.jpg should be bigger here..?

22+2 weeks

I shrunk between 14 and 21 weeks and im now growing again lol..i was a 18-20 when i got pregnant and have put on 8lbs so far but lost weight from everywhere but the bump.. :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: nice bump flora....last pic is a little small tho lol


----------



## maddiwatts19

Claire788 said:


> maddiwatts19 said:
> 
> 
> this is my bump today at 21 + 4. This is my second and i'm usually a size 22. Its definitely still a "b" shape but you cant see it much because i have a bump band on in the first pic and i'm pulling my top in over the bump to make a point of it!! the second pic is what i look like with no bump band and not pulling the top in, i dont think i look pregnant in the second one at all...
> 
> This is exactly me, Its just made my top B stick out a bit more:growlmad:
> I wish I was one of these lucky plus sized girls who just had a round belly, not 2 tyres. Dont worry chick We'll be showing soon enough!Click to expand...

I know, its so frustrating!!! This is my second, and i know that you do show eventually, but last time it seemed to happen sooner, but i am a bit bigger than last time!! lets just hope we pop out soon! :hugs: x


----------



## Floralaura

Well i tried adding the link to make the last pic pigger and no joy lol..im taking a 23+4 week pic today so will add that later and hopefully it will be bigger lol..x


----------



## Try Rocking

23 weeks (Don't mind the scratches, we have a cat that loves to play rough with adults)


----------



## Kota

first one in green top, is 19wks, photo in grey top is today at 23 wks!!
 



Attached Files:







19wks.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 31









23wks.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Sparklebaby

Happy 23 weeks Kota. can really see the diff hun :happydance: yay for da oompa loompa! :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Sparklebaby said:


> Happy 23 weeks Kota. can really see the diff hun :happydance: yay for da oompa loompa! :hugs:


Thanks!! I'm a bit worried, I was only telling OH earlier today that I didn't think I'd grown much in the last 4 wks.. How wrong was I!!!!!


----------



## mrsadair

most of you are crazy to think you are plus sized!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

I thought i'd pop over from 3rd with my almost fully cooked plus sized bump :cloud9:

So here she be at 36+4 weeks



You are all looking fabulous ladies... :hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

wow baby .love i want to cuddle your bump! Its yummy!!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

wowweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee thats gorrrrrrrgeous babylove. :) nice one heheheheeh xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lovely bumps girlys!

Here is mine at 16+5 and today 18+5

I can see a diff but its still wobbly and rolly when I sit down :(
When will it go hard??

xxxx


----------



## Kota

Babylove you look AMAZING!! I can't believe Freya is almost here!!

NervousPains - wish I could tell you, I'm still waiting for mine to go 'hard' when I sit down it just looks like I got a podgy tummy still!!


----------



## Helabela

:) looking in the mirror today i have a definate pregnancy bump rather than just my fatty bits! its taking shape very niceley :D


----------



## Sparklebaby

u got a picture then??? :happydance:


----------



## Helabela

yes il try and put it up later as im at work :)


----------



## Claire788

Do any of you girls know where I can get a Large Bump Band from?

I ordered a pack of Large from New Look, they arrived and I could barely get one thigh in, let alone over the rest of me!


----------



## Maybebaby80

Claire788 said:


> Do any of you girls know where I can get a Large Bump Band from?
> 
> I ordered a pack of Large from New Look, they arrived and I could barely get one thigh in, let alone over the rest of me!

Not sure exactly what sort of size you are but I was a 16/18 beforehand, have put on about a stone. The size 18 maternity trousers in New Look do not fit me currently!

I got a pack of 2 bump bands from Asda in a large and there is loads of room.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Claire788 said:


> Do any of you girls know where I can get a Large Bump Band from?
> 
> I ordered a pack of Large from New Look, they arrived and I could barely get one thigh in, let alone over the rest of me!

Claire I saw some on Ebay in a size 22/24 in white not so long ago, buy it now rather than auction so I would suggest trying on there? xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ive got a B bump still, the top part sticks out more than the bottom lol, so im waiting nice and patiently for it to mould into one! 
Ive took some piccies today so waiting for hubby to get home to find the camera lead and will put them on! :D xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

wooohoooooo......

another idea is...if they still have them???? H & M do denim skirts with a rather large band attached to it, so the top fits under the bump but the band actually covers my tummy to just above my tummy button :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Me and my bump at 16 weeks 5 days :) excuse the mess lol xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4977.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 84


----------



## purpledaisy2

Nice bump big bloomerz xx

As for bump bands, best place is Simply Be xx


----------



## Claire788

Thanks re the bump bands ^^ off to have a shoofty!


----------



## Raven24

thought id pop over from 3rd tri to show you my comparison pics 
first is 16wks 4 days
second is exactly 30 weeks

scary or what my belly has exploded:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20062009156.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 147









R0013447.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 154


----------



## new mummy h

zoe.speed22 said:


> thought id pop over from 3rd tri to show you my comparison pics
> first is 16wks 4 days
> second is exactly 30 weeks
> 
> scary or what my belly has exploded:wacko:

wow!!! how uve changed!! :D
lovely bump!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Muffin

bigbloomerz said:


> Me and my bump at 16 weeks 5 days :) excuse the mess lol xx

Nice bump and I love your dress!! Where's ya big bloomers though?


----------



## bigbloomerz

Mrs Muffin said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> Me and my bump at 16 weeks 5 days :) excuse the mess lol xx
> 
> Nice bump and I love your dress!! Where's ya big bloomers though?Click to expand...

:rofl: they are underneath the dress  lol xx


----------



## Kota

zoe.speed22 said:


> thought id pop over from 3rd tri to show you my comparison pics
> first is 16wks 4 days
> second is exactly 30 weeks
> 
> scary or what my belly has exploded:wacko:



awesome bump!!


----------



## Onyxandra

I was a pre-pregnancy size 16-18 bottom size 12-16 top. Here I am at 17w3days. I feel like I just look fat and that I don't have a full bump.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Cant see your picture Onyx?? x


----------



## Sparklebaby

is gonna update my bump later....my 26 week bump :) hehehehehe

belated happy 17 weeks bigbloomerz xxxx :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

18 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks 003.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 15









18 weeks 004.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Sparklebaby

gone creative.

bump plus - first rattle/scratch mits and booties.

and bumps too - and a very tired looking mummy lol
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 18









26 weeks 003.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 12









26 weeks 004.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 9









26 weeks 012.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 17









26 weeks 015.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 56


----------



## MiissDior

Beautiful Bump wow x


----------



## Sparklebaby

why thank you miissdior :) xx


----------



## Kota

Looking fantastic Sparklebaby!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

teehee. fanks :blush:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

https://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss49/blondeNklutzi/DSCF0528.jpg

Pardon the smudgy mirror and the pajama shirt. Thiis is 17+2. I don't think it looks like bumpage to anyone who doesn't know me, but OH says I look preggers.


----------



## broodylocket

aw all cute bumps, cant wait for mine hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

i think u look like u have a bump too hun :hugs:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Sparklebaby said:


> is gonna update my bump later....my 26 week bump :) hehehehehe
> 
> belated happy 17 weeks bigbloomerz xxxx :hugs:

Thank You :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Helabela

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/action%20n%20adams%2021st/hb099.jpg

This is my bump at 16 weeks. I have a big belly anyway but its all pushed out and looks like a baby bump now. Really pleased :)


----------



## Helabela

bigbloomerz said:


> Me and my bump at 16 weeks 5 days :) excuse the mess lol xx

ha ha same bed sheets!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

iv blown out in last week, see my display pic lol!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

all your bumps on coming on lovely :D


----------



## Helabela

thats a fab bump


----------



## bigbloomerz

Helabela said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> Me and my bump at 16 weeks 5 days :) excuse the mess lol xx
> 
> ha ha same bed sheets!!Click to expand...

Lol George at asda?? xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

MummyToAmberx said:


> iv blown out in last week, see my display pic lol!

Your bump is fab hun! :) xx


----------



## letia659

everyone is lookin great :thumbup:

thought Id update with my 32 week bump :) I look rough because I had been to a fundraiser all day!
 



Attached Files:







059.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 21









056.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 17









057.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 22









055.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Lullaby2010

Fantastic bumps ladies! :D I'll have to sort one out and post it up soon!!


----------



## Helabela

bigbloomerz said:


> Helabela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> Me and my bump at 16 weeks 5 days :) excuse the mess lol xx
> 
> ha ha same bed sheets!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol George at asda?? xxClick to expand...

yes!! :haha:


----------



## bigbloomerz

letia659 I love your bump pics! and you dont look rough lol xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Heres my 33 week picture;
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/33weeks.jpg

Scuse' the funny face im pulling the flash made me squint :haha:


----------



## mummydee

Hiya can I join please?!

I was a pre-pregnancy size 16 and am currently 14weeks with baby number 2!

These are my 12, 13 and 14 week bump pics :D

12 weeks
https://i34.tinypic.com/11ipysx.jpg

13 weeks
https://i36.tinypic.com/2njvvqa.jpg

14 weeks
https://i38.tinypic.com/25rj8kz.jpg


----------



## ellismum

Lovely bumps girls, wish I was that confident when I was carrying Ellis. I was a 18-20 when concieved and to me I never showed until 8 months despite being told otherwise. I only took a photo of my bump the day before I went in for my induction at 41+5. I regret it now.


----------



## future_numan

Great looking bumps everyone :thumbup:


----------



## shocker

mummydee said:


> Hiya can I join please?!
> 
> I was a pre-pregnancy size 16 and am currently 14weeks with baby number 2!
> 
> These are my 12, 13 and 14 week bump pics :D
> 
> 12 weeks
> https://i34.tinypic.com/11ipysx.jpg

Thats what my tummy looks like right now except bigger!! hehe you have a gorgeous bump! I love this thread! I was a size 12-14 in jeans and a 16 on top but ive already put on 7lbs and its literally all gone to my tummy! cant wait to have my scan fast i totally cant keep it a secret


----------



## RSbabe

Love the bumps girls.

I'm a UK size 16 and this was my pic at 12 weeks (to me i just look fat lol)
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b145/dee1983/Picture005-2.jpg


----------



## mummydee

shocker said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya can I join please?!
> 
> I was a pre-pregnancy size 16 and am currently 14weeks with baby number 2!
> 
> These are my 12, 13 and 14 week bump pics :D
> 
> 12 weeks
> https://i34.tinypic.com/11ipysx.jpg
> 
> Thats what my tummy looks like right now except bigger!! hehe you have a gorgeous bump! I love this thread! I was a size 12-14 in jeans and a 16 on top but ive already put on 7lbs and its literally all gone to my tummy! cant wait to have my scan fast i totally cant keep it a secretClick to expand...



Aww thanks hun, get a pic of your belly up then!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Boomerslady

Awww ladies your all looking lovely :) I havent been back here for a while and there are sooo many new piccys, i'm loving it :)

I need to get a 28 week piccy on here....but I actually think my belly is shrinking! I'm going for growth scans as they think he is big....but ppl keep telling me they must be wrong as my bump is so small :(

I'll add a pic as soon as I've taken it!!

UPDATE...I just took the pic......

this is me at 26+3


This is me today at 28+3 (so sorry for the loo in the background!!!!)


Do I look any bigger??


----------



## MrsPhillips

21 week bump
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## future_numan

Boomerslady said:


> Awww ladies your all looking lovely :) I havent been back here for a while and there are sooo many new piccys, i'm loving it :)
> 
> I need to get a 28 week piccy on here....but I actually think my belly is shrinking! I'm going for growth scans as they think he is big....but ppl keep telling me they must be wrong as my bump is so small :(
> 
> I'll add a pic as soon as I've taken it!!
> 
> UPDATE...I just took the pic......
> 
> this is me at 26+3
> View attachment 38911
> 
> 
> This is me today at 28+3 (so sorry for the loo in the background!!!!)
> View attachment 38912
> 
> 
> Do I look any bigger??

You look wonderful..but only a little bigger..I hope I look that good when I get to 28 week !!


----------



## Kansas

You all look so beautiful!!!! I'm jealous! 

I'll add a pic when I actually have a bump.. for now, at 19 weeks, I still just look wide. Maybe someday soon...


----------



## mummydee

MrsPhillips said:


> 21 week bump

awoooooooga! you look blooming fabulous lady! :thumbup:


----------



## nervouspains

Loving the bumps ladys! I think im shrinking! I dont have a bump AT ALL!! I look the same as I did before I was pregnant! lol- and iv lost half a stone! :wacko: xx


----------



## danniemum2be

i still don't have a proper bump, ive got huge boobs though so that doesnt help but i just look really fat with massive boobs lol x x


----------



## future_numan

We have made it to 19 weeks :happydance: I think I am starting to look pregnant and not just "fat".
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 27









19 weeks 004.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 37


----------



## purpledaisy2

Heres my 34 week picture, can really see my stretchies in this one :blush:

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/341.jpg
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/3412.jpg


----------



## blondeNklutzi

pupledaisy- looking great! Nothing wrong with some strechies, lol I had them before I got pregnant!


----------



## MrsQ

The red top is 16 weeks the white top is 18 weeks then the grey jumper is 27 plus 4 pic. People are telling me i am looking like i am ready to drop or that i am expecting twins :growlmad: 
:dohh: well i didnt realise after 7 scans you would miss another child wow!!!!

ps started a 3rd tri bumpage pic thread if your in third tri?
 



Attached Files:







27+4.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 16









18+4.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Eve

Again beautiful bumps ladies!! 

I have to say, I think I may have popped a second time LOL I feel massive now! 

Here are some bump pics of me at 25+1 (today)
 



Attached Files:







25+1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 33









belly pic again.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Eve

My first bare belly pic!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Beautiful bump!! I'm so jealous! You've definitely popped again!


----------



## Eve

Thanks hun! I can't wait to see more of your pretty bump too!! :D I love this thread!!


----------



## Try Rocking

lol I'll get off my ass and post another one soon!


----------



## shocker

Im only 13 weeks and this week it seems ive definatly grown a lot lol i assume its the baby pushing out the belly i already had! It wasnt a belly like that tho!!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mummydee

all looking swell ladies!


----------



## Raven24

here are my 32 week pics :flower:
 



Attached Files:







R0013449.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 43









R0013456.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 27









R0013457.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 63


----------



## zkt09

My yellow bump at 22+1 but bubba measuring 23+1!
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab95/zkt09/Image000.jpg?t=1255043839

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab95/zkt09/Image002.jpg?t=1255044215


----------



## Eve

Gorgeous Ladies!! :D


----------



## mummydee

Hi Ladies, 

My 15+3 week pics... I seem to have "popped"!

https://i36.tinypic.com/w7y1qt.jpg

https://i33.tinypic.com/2vhx7vl.jpg


----------



## Lilicat

Mummydee your bump pictures are lovely, I am 15 + 1 and have no bump. Its so frustrating, I have lost weight since getting pregnant aside from going up a cup size. I just want to look pregnant already!


----------



## Sparklebaby

baby maybe im loving ur naked bump :) gorgeous. i should get my update done...last was 26 weeks im now 28+1 lol wiil do it later xxxx....did i see MRSQ has put one on 3rd tri??


----------



## mummydee

Lilicat said:


> Mummydee your bump pictures are lovely, I am 15 + 1 and have no bump. Its so frustrating, I have lost weight since getting pregnant aside from going up a cup size. I just want to look pregnant already!

Thank you hun... believe it or not I havent actually put any weight on so I dont know where its come from!

Is this your first baby? Youve probably got much stronger tummy muscles than me... plus I was carrying a little extra timber to start with!:blush:


----------



## RSbabe

Great pics ladies

Here is my bump at 15+2. I still think i just look fat lol:
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b145/dee1983/Picture027.jpg


----------



## Charlieblue

Congratulations everyone, your bumps look amazing, i cant wait for mine to start to grow. xxx


----------



## future_numan

20 weeks :happydance: We have made it half way :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 007.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 9









20 weeks 008.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jelly_Tot

This is me at 16 weeksish if i remember correctly!

I am a plus size gurlie & proud!

Also i am proud of my stretch marks as my children have gave me them :cloud9:

This is my 7th pregnancy but only my second that has gone over 12weeks!

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a11/mr-bong/PICT0033-2.jpg


----------



## Jelly_Tot

Will post an up to date one later on xx


----------



## LollyPop24

All of you beautiful plus sized girls have given me the confidence to post my own pic. Not a naked bump...one step at a time.

Here's me today at 20+6



https://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/lollypop24_album/100_0660.jpg


----------



## suzib76

this is me at 25+6 - i was a 20 pre preg


https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l148/suzib76/DSC00036.jpg


----------



## Eve

Sparklebaby said:


> baby maybe im loving ur naked bump :) gorgeous. i should get my update done...last was 26 weeks im now 28+1 lol wiil do it later xxxx....did i see MRSQ has put one on 3rd tri??

hehe thanks! I actually like it too, never thought I would want a bare belly pic this time around since it's my third pregnancy and well... between the lbs gained and stretch marks I really really wasn't sure! But I do like it! I need to do another one here soon too as I am now 26 weeks! :D I love your pics BTW!! This thread totally rocks! 

Looking lovely ladies, as always!! :D


----------



## Try Rocking

Hubby took this one on the weekend :)


----------



## PineappleHead

i finally have one to post on here! :happydance: 
This is me at 20 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 73


----------



## Kota

Looking fantastic ladies!! loving all the bumps!


----------



## shanshan2

OMG went to c my docter yeasterday and he done his normal fealling bump he was verey arrogant but with a smerk he said for ure size its going to be a real big sze so i responded by asking what a good size was what are we talking 7/8 he chuckeld try 9 omg's im only 5ft and would normaly be a size 8 l was only a small baby 6.5 and his dad was 10 im just so anxious and scared now looking up big babys on the internet lol do you think he could have got it wrong im only 27 weeks :dohh:and hes thinks by full term il be 9 and a bit helppp is anyone ealse been told the same or anyone know anyone or experienced the same but only to be missinformed 

thanks for takeing the time to reply / or read


----------



## bigbloomerz

Does anyone know where i can get plus size bump bands from? i seen some on ebay a few weeks ago but missed out on the bidding, grrr. Loving the latest bump piccies! will have to update mine on Wednesday xx


----------



## mummy2be 2009

my little princess due 22/02./2010 baby no 3 x
 



Attached Files:







me at 21 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 63


----------



## Claire788

bigbloomerz said:


> Does anyone know where i can get plus size bump bands from? i seen some on ebay a few weeks ago but missed out on the bidding, grrr. Loving the latest bump piccies! will have to update mine on Wednesday xx

 
I got mind from here https://www.additionsdirect.co.uk/r...012&Nty=1&Ntx=mode matchallpartial&SNu=pca_id 

Reviews said to order a size smaller, so I did, I'm probably a 20, but ordered a 16/18 and they fit perfectly, and smooth the wobbly bits whilst they are at it :):) :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:blush: thought it was time i added my bump update.....lol. was taken at 29 weeks. the last i did was 26 i think lol.

the first is a 24 week for comparison.....i have to say that the red,white n blk top is now too tight lol.

I have to say my fave is the last shot.....as someone said to me my bump now has corners :haha::thumbup::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks & Viable 005.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 11









29 weeks 005..jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 12









29 weeks 010.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 16









29 weeks 016.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## nervouspains

Lovely, thanks Sparkle.

I dont know how to word this without sounding rude as even though I have a bump shape belly, its stilla bit wobbly :blush: lol.
From 28-29 weeks, is it hard? :blush: xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol it has its moments hun. i had/have soft belly underneath but the rest is quite firm to the touch, depends what way she lying tbh. sometimes its really firm other times its a little softer. ul really sprout out soon i reckon hun so dont u go worrying yourself xxxx :hugs:


----------



## hol7mars

I'm glad i found this site....i just joined...I am 5'7 and a size 16....and will be 15 weeks on Wed. I've been looking for plus size belly pics...so glad to see all your lovely bumps. I was wondering when I would see mine.


----------



## Boomerslady

Looking lovely ladies :)

I was meant to post my 30w picture last week, but ended up on hospital!! I've now finished work & have no pc, so I have no clue how to load pics up through my phone!

I love this thread :)


----------



## Boomerslady

Looking lovely ladies :)

I was meant to post my 30w picture last week, but ended up on hospital!! I've now finished work & have no pc, so I have no clue how to load pics up through my phone!

I love this thread :)


----------



## Ash_P

hey girls. This is my first pic up in this section. Havent got the courage to do a naked bump yet, bit embarrassed yet, but maybe in time I`ll get round to it.
This is my bump last week at 23+4. I dont think iv popped yet. I cant really see it getting bigger, also do anyo of u think u see a shape as to whether i am low or high or what way it will go x
 



Attached Files:







23+4.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks Sparkle :kiss:
Im having some materinty shots taken :blush: in about 4 weeks and im hoping I will have filled out a bit more by then :( lol xxx


----------



## future_numan

I was at my MW appointment yesterday and I weighed myself. From what I can gather I have gained about 15-16 lbs..I'm not sure of my weight when I conceived due to the fact that I had quit smoking about six weeks B4 and I know I had gained some weight from that..I was just wondering what everyone else here has gained ?


----------



## future_numan

This is my bump at 22 weeks..I have compared it to other weeks and I don't think I have grown much..
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BabyHaines

Ooooh, I must try and take a pic to post tomorrow :) lovely bumps ladies :) xxxx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

https://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss49/blondeNklutzi/DSCF0557.jpg
20+2. I don't think there is much difference between it and my last picture at 17-ish. I might be a little higher. 

Future_numan, I have gained 10 lbs since my 8 week appt. I think that's about where I was when I conceived too.


----------



## Ash_P

Heres another post. Im getting the hang of this. 1st pic os 23 weeks, second is 25. im starting to see a difference now.
 



Attached Files:







23+4.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4









25wk.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## psychnut09

hey there ladies.. Just wanted to ask how early most of you popped.. I think I might be growing a bit but nervous to post as I am a bit shy about my belly.. haha.. Just looking to find out how soon I might actually see a difference.. I am 13 weeks right now and started out a size 20/22 depending on the pants and XXL on top because of my bbs.. haha.. they are HUGE!


----------



## loopy_lou

Hello ladies
How do you inc photos in your posts? Have any of you found Plus sized belly bands i am now sized 22 :( and there all up to size 18 :(
LL


----------



## AutumnSky

Everyone is looking great! :thumbup: Here is my bump at 24w5d :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







24w5d.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## chele

loopy_lou said:


> Hello ladies
> How do you inc photos in your posts? Have any of you found Plus sized belly bands i am now sized 22 :( and there all up to size 18 :(
> LL

I have a photobucket account then you link to them

Not sure about the bump bands, sorry


----------



## chele

Calling all B belly plus bumpers

In case you haven't seen my thread, I'd really appreciate your comments

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/208539-b-belly-help-3.html

Thanks!


----------



## Try Rocking

Chele, I'm sure it'll pop out, I'm a bigger girl than you and mine is slowly popping out. :hugs:


----------



## anawhatsme

loopy_lou said:


> Hello ladies
> How do you inc photos in your posts? Have any of you found Plus sized belly bands i am now sized 22 :( and there all up to size 18 :(
> LL



hey!
i actually JUST got one yesterday.
i was size 22 pre pregnancy and have gained about 15 pounds (egads!).
i got mine (and some great pants) at motherhood maternity.
not sure if they have one near you, but they have a website and you can order online.
https://www.motherhoodcanada.ca/

i LOVE their plus sized selection.
typically when i shop at regualr plus sized stores, i leave unhappy.
but this one was great.
everything fit and i was in the smallest of the plus sizes.

good luck!!


----------



## Erised

loopy_lou said:


> Hello ladies
> How do you inc photos in your posts? Have any of you found Plus sized belly bands i am now sized 22 :( and there all up to size 18 :(
> LL

Littlewoods have them in 20-22, if they don't fit you should be able to just send them back. Maybe give them a try? I'll be ordering mine in a 16-18 and 20-22 next week some time ... would really have liked an 18-20, but apparently not happening in Littlewoods. 

Love all the new bump pictures! I've gotta get myself some new ones, it's been a while.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I would definitely try motherhood. The plus size bump bands were actually a little big for me at first, and they have a LOT of stretch to them. Unfortunately my job requires so much bending and stooping and such that I finally got frustrated and just started wearing mat. pants!


----------



## psychnut09

okay ladies, I think I am going to be brave tonight.. dont be too harsh.. haha! I was a size 20-22 pre-pregnancy.. have actually lost weight... the first pic is from 5 weeks and the second is from today at 13+2! I think there is a diff. and hubby says there is.. I would love your thoughts though :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2896.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 109









bump13+2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 106


----------



## smokey

loopy_lou said:


> Hello ladies
> How do you inc photos in your posts? Have any of you found Plus sized belly bands i am now sized 22 :( and there all up to size 18 :(
> LL

iv been trying to find bigger size belly bands and supports as well.
I get realy awful stitch like pains in the bottom part of my stomach if im walking too much but being a waitress im on my feet all day.
Please let me know if you ever do come across any.


----------



## smokey

Sorry I should have carried on reading others have given places to get them :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Smokey- I am having the same problem with being on my feet all day. I'm getting pains in my tummy and being on my feet for long periods of time has been hurting my back again lately. I think I'm gonna look for a maternity support belt. I have been trying to avoid it because the more layers I wear, the hotter I get!


----------



## vixta

psychnut09 said:


> okay ladies, I think I am going to be brave tonight.. dont be too harsh.. haha! I was a size 20-22 pre-pregnancy.. have actually lost weight... the first pic is from 5 weeks and the second is from today at 13+2! I think there is a diff. and hubby says there is.. I would love your thoughts though :)

There is a slight difference, i am the same size as you and i think you look greta hun, :hugs:

Heres my pic at 13w2d x x x
 



Attached Files:







october 2009 005.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 16


----------



## maddiwatts19

lovely bumps! :D i'll try to upload a new one later :D xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Simply be do big sizes in bump bands, most others only go upto a 20.


----------



## psychnut09

vixta said:


> psychnut09 said:
> 
> 
> okay ladies, I think I am going to be brave tonight.. dont be too harsh.. haha! I was a size 20-22 pre-pregnancy.. have actually lost weight... the first pic is from 5 weeks and the second is from today at 13+2! I think there is a diff. and hubby says there is.. I would love your thoughts though :)
> 
> There is a slight difference, i am the same size as you and i think you look greta hun, :hugs:
> 
> Heres my pic at 13w2d x x xClick to expand...

Thanks hun! I am glad it isnt just me being crazy. I know it will take longer to get a nice round belly because of the extra weight but I just cant wait for it! Your looking fab yourself!


----------



## MrsHart2b

hey girlies, all your bumps look fab, just want to say thanks for sharing them cos im overweight and have been worrying that im just gonna look even fatter, not pregnant! it has made me feel much better! Ill post a pic of mine when i actually start to get a bump!! xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I aint posted for good 5 weeks in this thread, so i'll do an update :)

1. 21wk
2. 27wk
3. 34+3
 



Attached Files:







85c3a97pPU1413900.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 10









63ddde4egJ1457754.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9









Picture 27.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Claire788

this is me at 27 weeks , B still very prominent :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 103.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Claire788

psychnut09 said:


> okay ladies, I think I am going to be brave tonight.. dont be too harsh.. haha! I was a size 20-22 pre-pregnancy.. have actually lost weight... the first pic is from 5 weeks and the second is from today at 13+2! I think there is a diff. and hubby says there is.. I would love your thoughts though :)

Yeh for sure, looks alot firmer and rounder in the middle!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Erised

I love all the new bumps on here, all you ladies look fantastic! 
MummyToAmberx, that's quite a bump... can't believe how much you popped in those 5 week. It/You look brilliant... soooo undeniably pregnant.

Claire788, are you wearing over the bump maternity pants? I've found that maternity underwear + over the bump pants smooth out my B quite a bit. Without it my B would be similar to yours. To be honest though, you simply look like you're carrying high rather than it looking like a B =)

New update for me...

Old photo (click for larger image): 
14weeks 4days, start of a proper bump...
https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/bump-pictures/thumbs/thumbs_14weeks4daysbump.jpg

Taken today at 21weeks 6days,
https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/bump-pictures/21weeks5daysbump01.jpg


----------



## letia659

ok so Im hoping this is my last bump pic because I am 36 +4 and dialated to 3and a half :) so were thinking within a week or so we may have our lil Lucas! Ive noticed lots of brave girls showing their naked bump so decided what the heck so here are a few pics I took today! last pic is 15 weeks for comparison and the stretchies are 5 yrs old from my son I havent gotten anymore with this LO...
 



Attached Files:







048.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 41









049.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 47









051.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 27









15 weeks.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 19


----------



## future_numan

Wow ladies, you all look wonderful..this is my 23 week pic and I feel like I have "pop'd" since last week ( I feel alot of pulling in my stomach muscles) The first pic was taken @ 20 weeks and the other two were taken today at 23 weeks..
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 007.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 16









23 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 15









23 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Erised

Yup, you definitely popped! It still surprises me, the difference you can see in just 3 weeks. That's a fantastic preggy belly =)


----------



## Kota

still loving this thread!!
this is my most recent bump pic at 27wks... still got a slight 'B' as well.
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Vici

FABULOUS bump pics girls. I'm so jealous, I loved my bump :D


----------



## ineedaseed

I cant wait to join u girlies from ttc, u all look fab xxx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Aww, everyones bumps are so beautiful :) xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Can't believe how wonderful everyone's bumps are looking!


----------



## vixta

MummyToAmberx said:


> I aint posted for good 5 weeks in this thread, so i'll do an update :)
> 
> 1. 21wk
> 2. 27wk
> 3. 34+3

Oh my lord what a lovely bump you have there! Is it a girl?


----------



## Try Rocking

29 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







036.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## psychnut09

Here is my pic for the week ladies! Slowly but surely growing... Put last weeks to compare... 
Enjoy! You all look lovely!
 



Attached Files:







bump13+2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 50









bump14+2.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 55


----------



## want2bamom

Try Rocking said:


> 29 weeks :)

Looking good cuz!!!! xoxo


----------



## mrsraggle

My more plus size than baby bump pic at 15+0.
 



Attached Files:







15+0.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Try Rocking

want2bamom said:


> Try Rocking said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks :)
> 
> Looking good cuz!!!! xoxoClick to expand...

Thanks cuz! Can't wait to see your first bump pic! xoxo :hugs:


----------



## mrsty

my 16 (ish) week bump pic..

https://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab270/shazfrost/IMG_2581.jpg


----------



## future_numan

Nice bumps :flower:


----------



## hoosiermom

I was a 16 before getting pregnant and now working on my third this is me at 17 weeks

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g301/vanilagareela/1101092126a1.jpg


----------



## vixta

hoosiermom said:


> I was a 16 before getting pregnant and now working on my third this is me at 17 weeks
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g301/vanilagareela/1101092126a1.jpg

wow! what a lovely bump! your bump is big for 17 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

I figured my 29 week bump was looking a little out of date now seeing as that was nearly 3 weeks ago :shock: lol so thought i would update you all.

first is 24 weeks and viable....Im pretty sure this top dont fit me any more lol... the second is 29 weeks as per my current avatar in pink (subject to changing very soon AS OUT OF DATE :blush::rofl:) and today....31+5 nearly 32 weeks :thumbup::wacko::shock: and just for my lovely plus sizes a bare bump :shock::blush: hehehehe.
I will be of course updating my new avatar very soon so u may find by the time you see this it might have changed :winkwink::shrug: lol i need to do a creative one again so it will take at least till later tonight or tomorro morning...
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks & Viable 004.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 13









29 weeks 010.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 17









31+5 weeks 006.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 11









31+5 weeks 011.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## hoosiermom

vixta said:


> hoosiermom said:
> 
> 
> I was a 16 before getting pregnant and now working on my third this is me at 17 weeks
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g301/vanilagareela/1101092126a1.jpg
> 
> wow! what a lovely bump! your bump is big for 17 weeks! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm hoping my big bump means another big baby and not something wrong. My last one was 9lbs 13oz and Dr asked me if I plan on growing another 10 pounder lol I said well I'll try and he told me as long as you can push it out I can catch it! But so far everything is going great. I can't believe how big I am and only gained 2lbs back of the 6 I lost due to MS. :thumbup:


----------



## vixta

hoosiermom said:


> vixta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoosiermom said:
> 
> 
> I was a 16 before getting pregnant and now working on my third this is me at 17 weeks
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g301/vanilagareela/1101092126a1.jpg
> 
> wow! what a lovely bump! your bump is big for 17 weeks! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm hoping my big bump means another big baby and not something wrong. My last one was 9lbs 13oz and Dr asked me if I plan on growing another 10 pounder lol I said well I'll try and he told me as long as you can push it out I can catch it! But so far everything is going great. I can't believe how big I am and only gained 2lbs back of the 6 I lost due to MS. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awwwww thats good! Crikey you lost 6lbs! I have lost 9lbs so far in my pregnancy and the OH thinks i am dieting!!! He doesnt understand how i have gone from a someone with a healthy appetite to how i am now! I cannot eat! You have a lovely bump anyway hun big baby or no big baby the main thing is all is ok :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: i peaked too soon on changing the avatar picture.....im changing it now hehehehe


----------



## hoosiermom

vixta said:


> hoosiermom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vixta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoosiermom said:
> 
> 
> I was a 16 before getting pregnant and now working on my third this is me at 17 weeks
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g301/vanilagareela/1101092126a1.jpg
> 
> wow! what a lovely bump! your bump is big for 17 weeks! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm hoping my big bump means another big baby and not something wrong. My last one was 9lbs 13oz and Dr asked me if I plan on growing another 10 pounder lol I said well I'll try and he told me as long as you can push it out I can catch it! But so far everything is going great. I can't believe how big I am and only gained 2lbs back of the 6 I lost due to MS. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww thats good! Crikey you lost 6lbs! I have lost 9lbs so far in my pregnancy and the OH thinks i am dieting!!! He doesnt understand how i have gone from a someone with a healthy appetite to how i am now! I cannot eat! You have a lovely bump anyway hun big baby or no big baby the main thing is all is ok :hugs:Click to expand...

Now that the MS is gone for the most part I still really have no appetite! Glad I'm not the only one. When I do eat all I want to eat is what my Mama always used to make me my favorite meal...Macaroni and fried hamburger with whole tomatoes crushed up in it!! I have ate that I know I 5x already this week and not much else. I'm hoping I don't gain more than needed this time around. Witht he last 2 I ate everything in sight with no regards and regrettd it after giving birth:wacko::shock:


----------



## Kota

Lovely bumps ladies!!


----------



## Onyxandra

23 1/2 weeks with a baby girl. Pre-pregnancy size 18. I still have a B belly, I'm starting to wonder if it'll go away
 



Attached Files:







23w2dwebsite.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 44









ick.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## chele

So here is me at 17+2

Come on, fess up, who stole my baby........ I seem to have not changed very much since getting pregnant. P.S am holding in my B.

It's all gone hard now though, but it's soooooo low. Is this normal to carry this far low down????

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3564.jpg


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Chele, I carried pretty low till about 21 weeks-ish. He moved up for a week or so, and now he seems to have settled back down! I just wish he would decide. My bump changes shape constantly!


----------



## chele

blondeNklutzi said:


> Chele, I carried pretty low till about 21 weeks-ish. He moved up for a week or so, and now he seems to have settled back down! I just wish he would decide. My bump changes shape constantly!

Thanks honey. Do you know what you're having?


----------



## lucylou99

im totally loving all ur bumps girls!!! im 19ws today and was getting worried that by bump is a B but after reading these im no longer worried at all!!! 
im also loving my maternity jeans....y on earth didnt i was them before lol...so comfy:happydance:

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev090prs__.png


----------



## future_numan

We have made it 24 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 18









24 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Sparklebaby

happy 24 weeks :dance: your viable! :yipee: gr8 bump too :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

chele said:


> blondeNklutzi said:
> 
> 
> Chele, I carried pretty low till about 21 weeks-ish. He moved up for a week or so, and now he seems to have settled back down! I just wish he would decide. My bump changes shape constantly!
> 
> Thanks honey. Do you know what you're having?Click to expand...

We are for sure having a little boy! A very ornery little boy I'm starting to think!


----------



## Kim_I

I love this thread, all u ladies look great!


----------



## mummydee

me @ 19 weeks!

https://i36.tinypic.com/21azho0.jpg


----------



## nervouspains

Hi Ladies, heres a piccy of me last Sunday 24 +4 xxx


----------



## psychnut09

Looking great ladies! I will have a new pic on Sunday! :)


----------



## vixta

Here are my 13 week and 15 week pics for comparison. First is 13 w and 2nd is 15 weeks.

Stretchies are from my other 2 kids who are now 6 and 11!

I am a prepregnancy size 22 btw x x
 



Attached Files:







october 2009 005.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









blah 125.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sabriena

vixta your bump is awesome! I'm 16 weeks and still have nothing to show for it but tightening pants! 

future_numan: I didn't see your picture until now but wow you sure have popped since the last picture you posted!


----------



## purpledaisy2

I'm so glad this thread is still going, there is some fabulous new bumps - I havn't updated for ages.

Heres my last bump picture, put some earlier ones up to compare;

23 weeks;
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/bb.jpg

27 weeks;
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/27weeks.jpg 

34 weeks;
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/3412.jpg

39 weeks;
https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/DSCF0015-1.jpg


----------



## AmyMarie

purpledaisy2 said:


> I'm so glad this thread is still going, there is some fabulous new bumps - I havn't updated for ages.
> 
> Heres my last bump picture, put some earlier ones up to compare;
> 
> 23 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/bb.jpg
> 
> 27 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/27weeks.jpg
> 
> 34 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/3412.jpg
> 
> 39 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/DSCF0015-1.jpg

WOW you arnt that big at all!!!!


----------



## Helabela

heres my bump at 22 +5 :D still dont think i look pregnant yet just got a big belly!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/225weeks.jpg

this was at 15 weeks

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/action%20n%20adams%2021st/hb099.jpg

i guess there is a difference but it just all looks like fat. I have put on 8lb!

what do you think?


----------



## daisyfflur

I'm so jealous! I want a bump.


----------



## Ginaerhol

mine are a bit earlier than everyone elses but i will post them anyway

16+5


and yesterday at 17+4


----------



## Claire788

Thats a great one! wish mine was that neat !


----------



## future_numan

purpledaisy2 said:


> I'm so glad this thread is still going, there is some fabulous new bumps - I havn't updated for ages.
> 
> Heres my last bump picture, put some earlier ones up to compare;
> 
> 23 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/bb.jpg
> 
> 27 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/27weeks.jpg
> 
> 34 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/3412.jpg
> 
> 39 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/DSCF0015-1.jpg


I see that your being induced tomorrow...I just wanted to wish you the best and also comment that you look wonderful !!!


----------



## lisa9999

future_numan said:


> purpledaisy2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad this thread is still going, there is some fabulous new bumps - I havn't updated for ages.
> 
> Heres my last bump picture, put some earlier ones up to compare;
> 
> 23 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/bb.jpg
> 
> 27 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/27weeks.jpg
> 
> 34 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/3412.jpg
> 
> 39 weeks;
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/DSCF0015-1.jpg
> 
> 
> I see that your being induced tomorrow...I just wanted to wish you the best and also comment that you look wonderful !!!Click to expand...


Good luck from me too!! :baby:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## Ginaerhol

purpledaisy2 said:


> Thanks ladies :flower:

good luck hunii xxx


----------



## psychnut09

Good luck purpledaisy! Bet you cant wait to meet you little man :)!!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

24 weeks! To celebrate viability, here is a new pic! I honestly don't think there is too much change 

First pic is from 21+3 and second is from today at 24.
 



Attached Files:







21weekresize.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 35









24weekresize.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Kota

Loving all the latest photos girls!!
a new couple from me, plus some old ones for comparison. 
green top, 19wks, purple top 27wks, black top, 30+1 (yesterday)
Not sure how I'm going to get another 10wks growth in there! :help:
 



Attached Files:







19weeks.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 18









27wk.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 15









30wk.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Vici

Fabulous bumps ladies x


----------



## Sarahcake

wow all these bumps are beautiful :D
You ladies may not think it but i think that women look their best when they are pregnant, regardless of size.
You all look amazing!

Im a bigger girl myself (size 22) so i was worried about how i would look when i do eventually get caught but im not worried after looking at your pictures. Wear you bumps with pride, your gorgeous :) xxx


----------



## annietiger

hi laddies you all look great. its good to see real women on sites. unfortunatly i dont look as good as you all yet. fell like i'm walking about with 2 bellies lol hoping to have a big round bump soon. in 13 weeks and feel really big


----------



## psychnut09

here are my latest pics ladies :) 15 weeks 1 day!
 



Attached Files:







15+1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 44









15+1.2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Ginaerhol

18 weeks today so thought i would add a new bump pic xxx

*16+5 for comparison*

*and today @18 weeks*


do you think that there is a difference? xxx


----------



## vixta

Ginaerhol said:


> 18 weeks today so thought i would add a new bump pic xxx
> 
> *16+5 for comparison*
> View attachment 46002
> 
> *and today @18 weeks*
> View attachment 46003
> 
> 
> do you think that there is a difference? xxx

Your bump is higher now, deffo getting bigger x x


----------



## Ginaerhol

vixta said:


> Ginaerhol said:
> 
> 
> 18 weeks today so thought i would add a new bump pic xxx
> 
> *16+5 for comparison*
> View attachment 46002
> 
> *and today @18 weeks*
> View attachment 46003
> 
> 
> do you think that there is a difference? xxx
> 
> Your bump is higher now, deffo getting bigger x xClick to expand...

thank u vixta hunii :D xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I agree, you are definitely getting bigger.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

The one in the pink and black is my 22 week bump, the full body is my 23 week bump and I actually didnt take one yet this week. I better do that. I have been taking them every wednesday but wasn't feeling cute today. I cant get my 23 week one to load actually sorry.

Am an 18/20 pre pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







22w1d.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## DueMarch2nd

There I figured it out... 23 weeks. Will post 24 maybe when I take it
 



Attached Files:







23w1d (2) - Copy.JPG
File size: 166.4 KB
Views: 58


----------



## Racheltn

so I thought I'd take a bump pic today to compare..because I thought I looked bigger so I wanted to see..and yup, belly's getting huge

20wkshttps://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/5a5f8a28.jpg And 25wks https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/25wks.jpg

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png


----------



## future_numan

Racheltn said:


> so I thought I'd take a bump pic today to compare..because I thought I looked bigger so I wanted to see..and yup, belly's getting huge
> 
> 20wkshttps://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/5a5f8a28.jpg And 25wks https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/25wks.jpg
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png

I don't think you look "larger" but you do look rounder...you've got a fab bump there !!!


----------



## psychnut09

Rach. Definitly rounder! Your looking great!


----------



## vixta

I said i wouldnt post till i was 18 weeks but hey! here is my latest bump piccie!

1st is 13 weeks... 2nd is 15 weeks and 3rd and 4th are 16 weeks. Any difference?
 



Attached Files:







october 2009 005.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5









blah 125.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9









16 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5









16 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Try Rocking

Great bumps guys!

Vixta, you look like it's starting to fill out a bit more :)

Here's my newest - 30w4d :)
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6









020.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RSbabe

Looking good ladies :winkwink:


----------



## psychnut09

vixta said:


> I said i wouldnt post till i was 18 weeks but hey! here is my latest bump piccie!
> 
> 1st is 13 weeks... 2nd is 15 weeks and 3rd and 4th are 16 weeks. Any difference?

Your bump is kind of like mine a bit.. it is starting to fill out mostly :)
Looking lovely hun!


----------



## future_numan

Here is my 25 week update...I'm starting to feel huge..can't even think what I'm going to be like in another ten weeks...lol.
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8









25 weeks 005.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Racheltn

future_numan said:


> Racheltn said:
> 
> 
> so I thought I'd take a bump pic today to compare..because I thought I looked bigger so I wanted to see..and yup, belly's getting huge
> 
> 20wkshttps://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/5a5f8a28.jpg And 25wks https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/25wks.jpg
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png
> 
> I don't think you look "larger" but you do look rounder...you've got a fab bump there !!!Click to expand...

Aw, Thanks! I'm glad i'm rounder..because I thought I just looked fat


----------



## Ginaerhol

awww everyones bumps are looking great...Vixta hunii there is def a difference in urs it has filled out more xxx i love this thread :D xxx


----------



## Meliss1983

This is my bump at 23+2 weeks. I have tons of stretch marks from my 20 month old baby girl! A little less than 4 months until we find out whether this is a little boy or another little girl...Strong feelings from everyone that's it's another pink bundle but we'll have to wait and see :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0211.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## mrsraggle

Difference between 13+1 and 16+6 below! I didn't realise I'd grown at all, but my tummy now sticks out further than my boobs!

I'm a 24 bottom, 20-22 top.
 



Attached Files:







13 to 17 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## vixta

mrsraggle said:


> Difference between 13+1 and 16+6 below! I didn't realise I'd grown at all, but my tummy now sticks out further than my boobs!
> 
> I'm a 24 bottom, 20-22 top.

OOOOOOOOOO yay! :happydance: you truley dont realise how much ur growing till u do pics and compare!


----------



## MissDiva7

awww i love the bumps..i have a picture but i cant figure out how to re size this thing lol


----------



## Baby2ontheway

*This is my bump at 31+6... had to pop in from the 3rd trimester to post!*
 



Attached Files:







babybump 31 week.JPG
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mummydee

Here is my bump @ 20 weeks.. seems to have shrunk from before but maybe he's laying differently! (first pics are 16 and 19 weeks for comparison!)

16wks

https://i33.tinypic.com/2vhx7vl.jpg

19wks

https://i36.tinypic.com/21azho0.jpg

20wks

https://i33.tinypic.com/ri89ie.jpg


----------



## koko4bunny

hi i am a size 8 (UK) and was just under 8stone when i fell pregnant, currantly 20w2d and there is no sign of a bump still, even tho my baby is just over average size! i want a bump!!!!
x


----------



## Virginia

Gorgeous bumps everyone! I am currently TTC after a MC and I was worried that since I am overweight that I wouldn't get another BFP or get a sticky one...I don't know how much a stone is, but I know I am about 100 Kilos and I'm 5'2''. I can't wait to be able to join you all. =)


----------



## NGRidley

Virginia said:


> Gorgeous bumps everyone! I am currently TTC after a MC and I was worried that since I am overweight that I wouldn't get another BFP or get a sticky one...I don't know how much a stone is, but I know I am about 100 Kilos and I'm 5'2''. I can't wait to be able to join you all. =)

1 stone = 14lb
1 stone = 6.35kg


----------



## psychnut09

Thanks for the conversions.. been wondering on that.. hahah


----------



## Sparklebaby

some great bumps coming on ladies :dance:


----------



## MissDiva7

ok so i finally figured out how to post a picture..lol..this is my belly at 19 weeks..i have some stretch marks that were there before this pregnancy so they are nothing new to me lol
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x236/MissDiva7/mybellyside-1-1.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

I just went through this beginning to end! Such lovely bumps everyone! I so desperately want to be posting in this, but I'm a bit early yet! In a few weeks, I'll be all over this! LOL


----------



## Floralaura

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn224/floralauraloaf/IMG_0923.jpg

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn224/floralauraloaf/IMG_0924.jpg

My 32 week plus size bumpage :oD


----------



## bigbloomerz

my 24 + 5 bump! :)

Its still a "B" Bump but its getting there slowly! xx
 



Attached Files:







Dscf5395a.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sparklebaby

:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 34 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 19









Bump 34 weeks 008.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 8









Bump 34 weeks 012.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bigbloomerz

Sparklebaby said:


> :winkwink:

Awww thats a cute bump!! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

whay thankyou bigbloomerz not looking too bad yourself hun :winkwink: belated 25 weeks to you too. belated viable and not long till ur third trimester hehehehe woooooooooooooooo :dance:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Lol! thanks hun :) Only 42 days for you to go!! Eee! :D xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

i know scary stuff huh lol. ul be there before u know it hun heheheh :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

32 week bump! :D
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Ginaerhol

my 19+3 bump just posting it cos i took a pic for the girl/boy bump post before my scan on wed :D i think that i look quite a bit bigger in just the last few days xxx 1st one is 16+5 (orange top) black top is 18 and 19+3 (orange top again hopefully u can tell the difference xxxx
 



Attached Files:







16+5.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









Image0217.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5









Image0286.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## chele

huuuuuuuuge difference


----------



## Ginaerhol

lol thank u hunii xx


----------



## toby2

finally got round to my pic- I love this thread :)
https://i708.photobucket.com/albums/ww87/sandandwater2007/DSC00555.jpg


----------



## mrsraggle

Fab bump toby2!


----------



## vixta

wow! what a great bump!


----------



## Erised

I love seeing all the bumps on here still, it's great watching the bumps grow! Pregnancy does seem to suit everyone in here =)

25Week bump, when purposefully pushing bump out (admit it isn't that big when I don't -try- to look pregnant)

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/72__280x200_25weeksbump.jpg​


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww Erised your bump is lovely!! xx


----------



## Claire788

Erised - Thats a Beauty! I'm Def Jealous!!


----------



## vixta

here is my new addition to the plus sized bump thread!

1st pic is 13weeks and 2nd and 3rd are 17w3d
 



Attached Files:







october 2009 005.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









new ones 011.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7









new ones 013.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## broodylocket

first one 16 weeks second one 20 weeks 1 day.
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks 231009.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5









20 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrsraggle

Latest bump pic today [18+6]. It's still a B bump, but this top hides it nicely :)

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/186.jpg

And 13 week photo for comparison:

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/131.jpg


----------



## psychnut09

All of you ladies are looking amazing! Here is my 17 week pic... I am going to be taking my 18 Week one on Sunday...
 



Attached Files:







17+2.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Helabela

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/Picture001.jpg
25weeks :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww all these babies, your bumps are all so cute! x


----------



## Daisymac

mrsraggle said:


> Latest bump pic today [18+6]. It's still a B bump, but this top hides it nicely :)
> 
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/186.jpg
> 
> And 13 week photo for comparison:
> 
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/131.jpg

you have a lovely bump its very much like mine x x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Just had a catch up through all the latest piccies, and there is some fabulous bumps coming on now :happydance:

I miss my bump so much :cry:

Good luck with your pregnancies ladies :kiss:


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies! I have a question. I am overweight and I noticed my bump is still kind of soft and has the B shape, will this go away? Will I ever have a "regular" bump? I'm 17 weeks and I have not gained any weight I actually lost a pound.


----------



## mummy2be2010

im a plus size (14) nd heres my bump first pic at 15 weeks+5 nd second pic 17 weeks+2

20/10/09-first scan, saw my baby boo  
25/11/09-2nd midwife apo, heard baby boo's heartbeat for the first time 
11/12/09-2nd scan, see baby boo and hopelfilly find out sex  :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bump 15 weeks+5.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 15









katherines bump.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 19


----------



## RSbloke

Wow...great bumps

Miss seeing dee bump as its only vists once a day


----------



## mummy2be2010

babyhope said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question. I am overweight and I noticed my bump is still kind of soft and has the B shape, will this go away? Will I ever have a "regular" bump? I'm 17 weeks and I have not gained any weight I actually lost a pound.


im like that my bump looks like a bump standiong up but is soft, but as soon as i sit down it like fat, 
iv lost a few pounds 2, but i think its soft because its mostly water at the mo


----------



## summerarmahni

Gawjuss bumps ladies :kiss:


----------



## mrsraggle

:cry: Can anyone see a difference between this 16+6 and 20+0??? I don't think I've grown at all, and coupled with not being able to feel our Littlebug I'm REALLY starting to stress that something is wrong. Got my scan on Tuesday but I'm terrified of going!

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/13to20weeks-1.jpg


----------



## kermie219

Ok! I've been watching all you beautiful ladies posting away and decided to join:) Please excuse my comfy Christmas jam's hahaha they are super soft and lovely but a little loud hehe so this is me this morning :baby:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4490.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 54


----------



## Try Rocking

MrsRaggle it looks like you're starting to fill out some more! Try not to stress too much :hugs: 

Everyones bump looks great! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







051.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## babyhope

mummy2be2010 said:


> babyhope said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have a question. I am overweight and I noticed my bump is still kind of soft and has the B shape, will this go away? Will I ever have a "regular" bump? I'm 17 weeks and I have not gained any weight I actually lost a pound.
> 
> 
> im like that my bump looks like a bump standiong up but is soft, but as soon as i sit down it like fat,
> iv lost a few pounds 2, but i think its soft because its mostly water at the moClick to expand...

That sounds like me too!


----------



## Mazmos

My 24 week bump

Maz xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0027.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 24









DSC_0023.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 23









DSC_0025.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 20









DSC_0026.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## chele

Please tell me you can see a difference, cause I am really struggling with the not growing malarky. I am a 16/18 - why am I not growing properly? My top B is getting bigger (I am holding it in here)

17 weeks
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3564.jpg

19 weeks
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3571-196.jpg

20 weeks
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3580-201.jpg

21 weeks
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3584-21.jpg

22 weeks
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3588-22.jpg

Slow progress right??

Sorry they are so big I dont know how to make smaller


----------



## mrsraggle

I can defnitely see a difference between 20 and 22 weeks chele. You look just like me at 20 weeks so it's definitely a comfort for me anyway!


----------



## chele

i managed to make them smaller. Thanks mrsraggle, I just want to know there are other slow bloomers like me.


----------



## baby.love

I loved this thread when i was pregnant....

You all look amazing xxx Good luck to you all for the remainder of your pregnancies,... Make the most of showing off your gorgeous bumps now as trust me time flies and when its gone you will miss your bumps! I do :cry: .... xxxxx


----------



## mrsty

well ive suddenly popped ladies... im so huge :cry: feel like a tank!!! i swear i was this big at 30 weeks last time!!!

https://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab270/shazfrost/DSC00416-1.jpg


----------



## honey08

mrsty ur gorg ! ur bumps grt !!! and i wudnt say any of u were plus size well ur certainley cant tell by ur gorg bumps xx
i was a 16 pre-preg and my bump didnt really come till 30wk x


----------



## chele

omg mrsty I am so jealous. I am one week ahead and nothing like you :-(


----------



## mrsraggle

Bump pic at 21 weeks - not much bigger this week but feels like it's moved up a little bit.
 



Attached Files:







21+0.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sabriena

Chele: have you tried taking your bump pictures while you're lying down? I know I sound weird but I've been taking mine laying down (I don't post mine or anything they're just on my phone) and it's easier to see that my bump is actually forming. Just an idea :D There is definite growth there on you though!

Everyone else your bumps are looking gorgeous! I can't wait to properly pop!


----------



## chele

sabriena said:


> Chele: have you tried taking your bump pictures while you're lying down? I know I sound weird but I've been taking mine laying down (I don't post mine or anything they're just on my phone) and it's easier to see that my bump is actually forming. Just an idea :D There is definite growth there on you though!
> 
> Everyone else your bumps are looking gorgeous! I can't wait to properly pop!

Am loving this idea, particularly as I was lying down the other day and can see how my stomach still pops out and it never used to. Will give it a whirl tonight (it's photo night tonight)

thanks!


----------



## mummydee

my latest bump pic, nearly 2 weeks ago....... 23+5

https://i46.tinypic.com/2lar0gm.jpg


----------



## chele

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3641-23.jpg

my 23 week bump photo. A small change to last week, but am still tiny


----------



## Luke's_mummy

='[ I still have a B bump and i hate it, when will i get a proper D bump? x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

here is me at 21 weeks
i was a 16 pre preg, but lost alot of weight 1st tri so am in 14 maternity clothes (although 18 on top lol big boobies!)

you cant see here but it has a bit of a B bump shape still... but it doesnt look like it in what im wearing

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/21weeks.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/21weeksxmas.jpg


----------



## chele

i can't see a B bump at all and can imagine without clothes on yours is nothing like mine. My pic above I am holding my B in - it's actually bigger at the top half than the bottom


----------



## mrsraggle

chele said:


> i can't see a B bump at all and can imagine without clothes on yours is nothing like mine. My pic above I am holding my B in - it's actually bigger at the top half than the bottom

Never fear chele..I'm still exactly the same as you! My top B keeps getting bigger and my bottom B actually seems smaller!!


----------



## chele

mrsraggle said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> i can't see a B bump at all and can imagine without clothes on yours is nothing like mine. My pic above I am holding my B in - it's actually bigger at the top half than the bottom
> 
> Never fear chele..I'm still exactly the same as you! My top B keeps getting bigger and my bottom B actually seems smaller!!Click to expand...

I reckon it must be as the bottom grows it pushes the top bit out even more. I just hope by 35 weeks you can tell I am pregnant!!!!! I don't think the bottom will ever be smaller!!


----------



## DeeDee2009

mrsraggle said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> i can't see a B bump at all and can imagine without clothes on yours is nothing like mine. My pic above I am holding my B in - it's actually bigger at the top half than the bottom
> 
> Never fear chele..I'm still exactly the same as you! My top B keeps getting bigger and my bottom B actually seems smaller!!Click to expand...

this is me too! the top keeps growing but the bottom is not. i swear all the weight i've gained so far has gone into that one spot. i really hope it evens out soon!


----------



## Blessed1

I have a photo journal in the journal section (overweight and pregnant) but i thought I would post my pictures here too! :) I love this thread! I don't really have much of a baby bump yet...but my clothes are getting tight and I bought my first pair of maternity pants today (size 20). I too suffer from the horrible "B" shape belly. I hope I get a proper bump soon. :) do you see a difference yet?

1st photo is at 6weeks4days.
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/angtapia/Random/DSCN2114-1-1.jpghttps://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/angtapia/Random/DSCN2148-1.jpghttps://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/angtapia/Random/DSCN2175.jpg

Oh, I forgot to mention I've lost 13lbs since my 1st photo. But I am slowly gaining it back. ;)


----------



## mrsraggle

Coming along nicely Blessed1. Nice to see some others in the same situation with the B!


----------



## chele

I asked my midwife today about my stresses of having such a large top B and she said of course it was due to everything being pushed up. My uterus is about an inch above my belly button, so into the top B and all is ok. Wish it looked ok though


----------



## happygal

hi, this is my 1st post in this thread. im a pre preg size 26 :blush: can you see a change? 




https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/143.jpg 14+1

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/174.jpg 17+4


----------



## Blessed1

Yes happygal!...A lovely change. :)


----------



## happygal

Blessed1 said:


> Yes happygal!...A lovely change. :)

yey! im getting a bump woo hoo lol :happydance:


----------



## mrsraggle

chele said:


> I asked my midwife today about my stresses of having such a large top B and she said of course it was due to everything being pushed up. My uterus is about an inch above my belly button, so into the top B and all is ok. Wish it looked ok though

That's good chele. I had a mini freak out this morning that I'm too small and maybe the baby isn't growing... but then I felt to see where my womb is and like you it's above my belly button now where a couple of weeks ago it was under so it must be OK! No idea I'm not as pregnant looking though. Certainly noone would give me their seat on the train anyway!


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

im soo jealous im not showing yet i just look fat :( ive took a pic will upload it in a min lol


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

heres mine at 19 weeks (yesterday)

im a size 22 and not really gone up any sizes yet yay :D

https://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/niki_louise/bumpat19weeks.jpg


----------



## BabyandMe123

im so glad for this thread!!


----------



## xpatchx

Yay bumpies =)

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/PC101266.jpg

Last week? =)


----------



## xpatchx

Erised said:


> I love seeing all the bumps on here still, it's great watching the bumps grow! Pregnancy does seem to suit everyone in here =)
> 
> 25Week bump, when purposefully pushing bump out (admit it isn't that big when I don't -try- to look pregnant)
> 
> https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/72__280x200_25weeksbump.jpg​

Hey, I'm exactly like you. I can still look normal unless I consciously let my tummy go!!!
Not fair ='(
Although my skirts are starting to feel tight at the pulling in stage now.


----------



## Sparklebaby

im not sure if there is a problem uploading pics today or if the sizing has changed but i am really struggling to upload today.....couldnt do any of my comparisons but here is todays bump. 
Happy 38 weeks beany...looking forward to meeting you soon xxxx :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Beany Bump 38 weeks 004.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11









Beany Bump 38 weeks 006.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 16









Beany Bump 38 weeks 011.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrsraggle

Picture from today, 22+0. Getting there but still just looking FAT.

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/220.jpg

And a comparison from 13 to 22 weeks:

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/13to22weeks.jpg


----------



## chele

Mrsraggle I loooooooooooooooooooove you. I feel like you're the only one who understands me and those shots have made me feel great as I look just like you!!!! Thank you for posting these and making my day :hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

chele said:


> Mrsraggle I loooooooooooooooooooove you. I feel like you're the only one who understands me and those shots have made me feel great as I look just like you!!!! Thank you for posting these and making my day :hugs:

:) I think if it weren't for you I'd've freaked out BIG time by now! Glad there's at least two of us suffering from small & "B" bump syndrome!
At least now littlebug's kicking me I know something's going on in there which makes me worry a _little _less.


----------



## Jetters

I've read this thread from start to finish and loved it!! I'm only 7 weeks so no bump pics yet.

But. I'm really worried i'll never get a bump... my weight has always been up and down, landing around size 18 usually. And i've always had a total S shape- sticky out ass and tum. Where will the baby grow? Here's me before I got preg- where will that sticky out belly go?! On top of the bump? *sigh*

https://img697.imageshack.us/img697/7093/200812270107.jpg


----------



## Bee26

Hopefullythis will work...ok so pic 1 is at 20 week, pic 2 is 21 weeks and pic 3 is 23 weeks. 

Loving all your bumps ladies xx
 



Attached Files:







2009_1202phonepics0193.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 32









2009_1216phonepics0004.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 23









2009_1216phonepics0030.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Daisymac

Jetters said:


> I've read this thread from start to finish and loved it!! I'm only 7 weeks so no bump pics yet.
> 
> But. I'm really worried i'll never get a bump... my weight has always been up and down, landing around size 18 usually. And i've always had a total S shape- sticky out ass and tum. Where will the baby grow? Here's me before I got preg- where will that sticky out belly go?! On top of the bump? *sigh*
> 
> https://img697.imageshack.us/img697/7093/200812270107.jpg

Awwww dont worry! I am the same shape and now at 21 weeks my bump is huge and noticable. Your bump will fill out and push up!!! dont worry xx:hugs:


----------



## Boomerslady

I've only just had a chance to catch up with this thread....I haven't been able to post piccys since 30 weeks as I was using my work pc to upload (I don't have a comp at home)

You all look stunning ladies :) for those worrying about your 'B' bellys it will disappear I promise! I was a size 22 and had a very flabby belly, it's now out there and very round!

I'll try and post a 40w pic when I'm next at my Mums (oh and I was about 29 weeks in my avatar pic)

Keep this great thread going ladies :)


----------



## camocutie2006

im not pg yet but ima bigger girl! i love seeing ya'lls bumps! i cant wait to be showing mine on here!


----------



## mrsraggle

Boomerslady said:


> I've only just had a chance to catch up with this thread....I haven't been able to post piccys since 30 weeks as I was using my work pc to upload (I don't have a comp at home)
> 
> You all look stunning ladies :) for those worrying about your 'B' bellys it will disappear I promise! I was a size 22 and had a very flabby belly, it's now out there and very round!
> 
> I'll try and post a 40w pic when I'm next at my Mums (oh and I was about 29 weeks in my avatar pic)
> 
> Keep this great thread going ladies :)

Thank! Can't wait for a proper bump x :flower:


----------



## chele

mrsraggle said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> Mrsraggle I loooooooooooooooooooove you. I feel like you're the only one who understands me and those shots have made me feel great as I look just like you!!!! Thank you for posting these and making my day :hugs:
> 
> :) I think if it weren't for you I'd've freaked out BIG time by now! Glad there's at least two of us suffering from small & "B" bump syndrome!
> At least now littlebug's kicking me I know something's going on in there which makes me worry a _little _less.Click to expand...

ditto!! and about the movements too. It's so weird how we seem to be the only two. Lets see what happens the next 3-4 months!


----------



## hattiehippo

Don't worry you'll get lovely big sticky out bumps and the B will go. I'm 40 weeks tomorrow and a size 22ish. I had a B shape up until about 31/32 weeks and still had to tell people that I was pregnant! But since then its all filled out and there is no doubt whatsoever. I was so worried that I would never actually look that pregnant as well.

And your shape does change - I've lost weight off my bum and back and am less curvy than before. I can't wait now to see what shape I end up afterwards.


----------



## Sparklebaby

def agree with you hattie. i think the whole bump looks so different in the last few weeks. tbh my 38 week pics on previous page, thats the first time I have seen the bump from the front as being noticeable. we are all diff in our own lil ways. we are all beautiful mums :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

I love this thread ... a bit nervous about posting a pic as I just look fat still. I know there is a baby in there! But not feeling any kicks and starting to feel awful about my body! 

Thanks for this really positive thread!


----------



## Embovstar

I think this was at 18 weeks...I'm 23+3 now...hope this works.

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b76/LilyandPogo/Other/Picture068.jpg

Nicola xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Lovely bump Embovstar!


----------



## chele

fab bump embovstar!


----------



## chele

well I am back and still moaning.............. come on I want to look pregnant ffs!

17 week and 24 week for comparison. There's growth but still not enough for my liking, and especially am too small for 24 weeks

Flump tells me otherwise when it kicks me, where on earth is it hiding!

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3564.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3649-24-1.jpg


----------



## Jetters

Flump must be laying longways! You're like one of those women who go for a wee one day and pop out a full sized baby, despite having gained no weight at all!!!


----------



## chele

:rofl:
I wonder every day what I'd look like if I was a size 10

So far my weight gain is only 2lbs so you could be right!


----------



## mrsraggle

Definitely getting bigger chele - your knickers don't reach as high! :haha:

I'm the same though, I _do _look pregnant when I wear certain tops that cling to the top B and just hang down... I'm a cheat!


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

My 13w4d belly. I finally feel like it's starting to be a baby belly! At my 13 week appointment my fundal height was already at 16 weeks- she said it was right under my belly button already! But I guess that is normal with twins.
 



Attached Files:







100_4356.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrsraggle

Lovely bump!


----------



## chele

mrsraggle said:


> Definitely getting bigger chele - your knickers don't reach as high! :haha:
> 
> I'm the same though, I _do _look pregnant when I wear certain tops that cling to the top B and just hang down... I'm a cheat!

LOL!!!

Yeah I try and wear tops now that hang off the B - some look really impressive!


----------



## chele

great shot mommy2kaleigh


----------



## Trinity42

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/baby%20belly/S4021068-1.jpg 7week 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/IMAG0007-1.jpg 16 weeks 

I think for being a bigger lady I am starting to show at least to me


----------



## mememe84

15 weeks
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bky

Here is me at 13 weeks. I barely had a belly at all before as I carry most of my weight in thighs and backside. You can see my belly fat below but the rest is baby and displaced guts! Have grown another 2cm this week as well. Eeek
 



Attached Files:







13weekssmall.jpg
File size: 135.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mrsraggle

My bump photo for 23 weeks (technically 22+6) on Xmas day with the tree :):

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/226.jpg


----------



## chele

still amazes me that we look so alike!!! And I am impressed with how you're growing

Finally feeling a bit bigger today, must be all the turkey! :rofl:


----------



## mrsraggle

It's coming on a bit, but I'm still waiting for the goddamned B to pop out!


----------



## karamel

I can clearly see the top belly expanding (from all the eating I've been doing ) But can anyone else see the bottom belly growing a wee bit??

12 weeks 6 days


14 weeks 1 day


----------



## Karlielkc

How do i put a pic up? x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Karamel I definitely think you are getting bigger!


----------



## mrsraggle

Yes definitely bigger karamel!


----------



## Karlielkc

Can anyone help me put up a pic, i have it on my phone but i cant get it onto my email or computer cos its to slow :-( x


----------



## SamGames23

Amazing bumps ladies, i'm sad still am not showing at all. But soon enough i think I will. I feel the bump when i lay on my tummy, or try to at least. And I have actually lost weight since becoming pregnant, but still super plus sized, lol. Can't wait to see my bump, hopefully soon. Send me a message if you wanna tell me when you started showing.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Sooo...to celebrate week 31 here are some belly pics! Sorry they are so HUGE, I can't get my computer to let me resize them today for some reason. 

31 weekshttps://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss49/blondeNklutzi/DSCF0604.jpg

Ok, so I'm braving a bare belly shot! The pants are below my belly so it looks huge and saggy. :nope:

https://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss49/blondeNklutzi/DSCF0606.jpg

And for comparison this is 24 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







24weekresize.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mrsraggle

Superb bump blondeNklutzi!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

DueMarch2nd said:


> The one in the pink and black is my 22 week bump, the full body is my 23 week bump and I actually didnt take one yet this week. I better do that. I have been taking them every wednesday but wasn't feeling cute today. I cant get my 23 week one to load actually sorry.
> 
> Am an 18/20 pre pregnancy




DueMarch2nd said:


> There I figured it out... 23 weeks. Will post 24 maybe when I take it

I just realised I have not updated in ages. My bump has grown so much since this. Here is me at 30 weeks
 



Attached Files:







015 - Copy.JPG
File size: 172.7 KB
Views: 49


----------



## mrsraggle

Gorgeous bump DueMarch2nd - you're blooming!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

mrsraggle said:


> Superb bump blondeNklutzi!

why thank you! It seems to have exploded over the past week or two, although that's kinda hard to tell from the photo because I'm wearing different shirts lol.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DueMarch2nd you are looking so good! We only have about 9 weeks left, can you believe it?!?!


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

Love the bumps!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

blondeNklutzi said:


> DueMarch2nd you are looking so good! We only have about 9 weeks left, can you believe it?!?!

To be honest... NO!! I cant beleive it :lol: I am excited and scared and at the same time, really calm because it may not have hit me


----------



## sweetniss113

Here is me at 16+3 taken today I will get DH to take some better ones later tonight or tomorrow.

I am only brave enough now because strangers are noticing I am PG and not just fat. 
MIL still says its all just more fat but I know it's more baby than fat now cuz I have LOST 10 Lbs.
Still have the B tho :dohh:


all the marks are from the first 4 lol
 



Attached Files:







PC280021.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 11









PC280019.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Luke's_mummy

heres my 23 weeks bellyyy I was a size 16 pre preg. but am in size 14 maternity trousers now =] xx
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/23weeks.jpg

and a close up...
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/23weekscloseup.jpg


----------



## Karlielkc

I think this has actually worked! Miracle of attaching a pic i hope! 

This was my first bump pic, not a major bump though... for 24 weeks and 4 days  x

What do you think?

Excuse the gym...clearing out the room - did it all today though! x
 



Attached Files:







SMALLER ONE.jpg
File size: 70.8 KB
Views: 45


----------



## karamel

mrsraggle said:


> Yes definitely bigger karamel!




blondeNklutzi said:


> Karamel I definitely think you are getting bigger!

I just can't wait till it's pretty much all babybelly 
It still just looks like I'm fat :( lol


----------



## Karlielkc

karamel said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Yes definitely bigger karamel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blondeNklutzi said:
> 
> 
> Karamel I definitely think you are getting bigger!Click to expand...
> 
> I just can't wait till it's pretty much all babybelly
> It still just looks like I'm fat :( lolClick to expand...

I dont think you look fat hun, definatly pregnan belly, people think ive put on weight cos i had a fla tummy before pregnancy due to professional kickboxing x


----------



## Embovstar

Morning ladies, 

here's a pic of me and my beanie bump taken on Christmas day..

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b76/LilyandPogo/Other/NiconChristmasDay2009236resized.jpg

Nicola xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww Nicola thats a lovely bump :) xx


----------



## Bee26

bumps looking luscios girls..im going to postanother soon as i feel mines shrinking!!!!!!!


----------



## karamel

Not really a change, but still a week closer to meeting my bean!! <3

this is 12 weeks, 6 days


14 weeks 1 day


and 15 weeks


----------



## mrsraggle

Ug, here's my 24 week bump.... well if you can call it a bump. I WANT MY NICE ROUND FOOTBALL BUMP!!!! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







24+0.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## chele

once again honey it's like looking in a mirror!!!! will post my 25 week bump later this week
Still waiting for my own football but started wearing more tops which hang off the top bump and make me look really preggo. DH just says I should flaunt it like it's a full belly and noone else will be any wiser!!


----------



## Bee26

My bump at 25 weeks .....
 



Attached Files:







25.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 39


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Here is my 25 week bump. I am normally a 16/18 US but have lost 20lbs so far and was able to buy some 14 maternity jeans lol. I've lost in my arms and legs, and gained a belly!


----------



## Ginaerhol

all ur bumps are lovely ladies i have not posted mine for ages coz i am being lazy lol and cant be bothered uploading pics lol think i will go do one now xxx


----------



## Moraine

Here is my bump at um, 15 weeks! lol! I know I look full term already. I think I'm a size 16ish.

https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/5606/dsc05834b.jpg


----------



## Embovstar

Bee26 said:


> My bump at 25 weeks .....

Thats a lovely bump. It looks nice and firm.

Nicola xx


----------



## Ginaerhol

i cant seem to upload mine anymore it just keeps saying upload failed xx


----------



## chele

week 25 and still no f****** different lol!!!

17 weeks and 25 for comparison

I have decided this is the worlds smallest growth. I tell you, if I hadn't been scanned this week I'd have sworn there was a major problem. This surely cannot look right for 25 weeks???!!!

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3564.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3652-253.jpg


----------



## chele

my thighs look smaller though right? lol got to have a bonus somewhere!

note I still go in at the sides so must be carrying all at the front


----------



## mrsraggle

There's definite thickening! Oh well, at least we'll have small bumps at the end when everyone else is really uncomfy, we'll be wondering what they're going on about!!:haha:


----------



## chele

mrsraggle said:


> There's definite thickening! Oh well, at least we'll have small bumps at the end when everyone else is really uncomfy, we'll be wondering what they're going on about!!:haha:

yeah thickening but you would never guess I was 6 months gone hey!
But on a bonus I do actually love my body now more than I think I ever have done, so that's a little blessing. My mum is amazed at how small I am. She looked like a tank at 12 weeks and looked like I was triplets at 6 months but I was only 7lb 4. I am still in my old jeans (although today is my last day as they hurt now) and most of my old tops, I can't understand where my little flump is hiding inside me. |do you think I'll ever get my own football belly???/


----------



## mrsraggle

I totally hear you on the loving my body thing - I can actually look at myself naked in a full size mirror these days!
We'll get our football bellies soon enough - or so the midwife keeps telling me...
I have to say I feel much better knowing I'm not on my own!! :hugs:


----------



## chele

you've always got me honey!!! :hugs:


----------



## bexxie

I am HUGE will get a pic up soon so fed up with looking term plus. Waist now 54 inches arghhh


----------



## Laura80

I love this thread. I don't have much of a baby bump yet, more like a turkey bump.


----------



## letia659

hi everyone! some great bumps everyone is looking good :) well my son is now 7weeks old! hes growin fast! just thought Id come back and see all the bumps and post one last pic of after having him so here is my last bump pic and my 7weeks after having him (with him in my arms) :) still got a belly but I had that before :blush:
 



Attached Files:







051.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 26









DSC_0065.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## babyhope

letia659 said:


> hi everyone! some great bumps everyone is looking good :) well my son is now 7weeks old! hes growin fast! just thought Id come back and see all the bumps and post one last pic of after having him so here is my last bump pic and my 7weeks after having him (with him in my arms) :) still got a belly but I had that before :blush:

Cute baby pic!!!


----------



## sabriena

letia659 said:


> hi everyone! some great bumps everyone is looking good :) well my son is now 7weeks old! hes growin fast! just thought Id come back and see all the bumps and post one last pic of after having him so here is my last bump pic and my 7weeks after having him (with him in my arms) :) still got a belly but I had that before :blush:

He is adorable!! Congrats! :D


----------



## mummy_em

hi ya ladies well this is the first time i have posted a bump pic :blush:this is me yesterday at 27+4 hopw u are all doing well xx
 



Attached Files:







27 2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 20


----------



## blondeNklutzi

what an awesome bump mummy_em! So cute and round! Mine still feels flabby...


----------



## chele

i'm back and panicking again.
I've just looked in the mirror and I swear I feel thinner than I have done in the last year.

Ok so at 20 weeks I was told not to worry, but now at 26 weeks, it's getting ridiculous at how small I am. I do not look pregnant at all (25 week photo on page 61)

I really need to know if I am ever going to look pregnant. I also had a panic yesterday that baby will be early, say in 4 weeks and I'll never get to appreciate a pregnant figure

I just want to cry :cry:


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

Me at 15 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







100_4364.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrsraggle

chele said:


> i'm back and panicking again.
> I've just looked in the mirror and I swear I feel thinner than I have done in the last year.
> 
> Ok so at 20 weeks I was told not to worry, but now at 26 weeks, it's getting ridiculous at how small I am. I do not look pregnant at all (25 week photo on page 61)
> 
> I really need to know if I am ever going to look pregnant. I also had a panic yesterday that baby will be early, say in 4 weeks and I'll never get to appreciate a pregnant figure
> 
> I just want to cry :cry:

Oh chele, :hugs:. You know I know how you feel but please don't stress out too much. Your baby is perfect & growing well, and _one day_ you'll get the lovely bump that everyone else has. It has to grow out some time!!! 

I'm really jealous of the bumps on here recently! I always thought I'd have a proper bump by now and I feel like a fraud. I just look like I've eaten too many pies. I've even taking to continuously rubbing my "bump" so people know I'm pregnant and not just fat!!

You're so close to third tri now; maybe start a thread there asking for people to post pictures of themselves at 26 weeks if they looked like we do, and what they look like now. It might give you reassurance.

Lots of love :thumbup::flower:


----------



## abz

i have taken to grabbing my bump too and sometimes wonder if people just think i'm stroking my flab... :S


----------



## cinnamum

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/bumpnumber2.jpg

this is me now 18 weeks 2 days.


----------



## karamel

aw beautiful bump cinnamum :)


----------



## sineady

cinnamum you look great :)


----------



## Resplendent

Fantastic bumps everyone.


----------



## babyhope

abz said:


> i have taken to grabbing my bump too and sometimes wonder if people just think i'm stroking my flab... :S

:haha: I think the same way!!!


----------



## cinnamum

thank you. i feel like a house. lol


----------



## want2bamom

Cinnamum, you look awesome girl!!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

I love this thread! I think I may post a pic, when im feeling brave! Although im sure all the pic will be is of some flubber haha!! xx


----------



## Embovstar

hey ladies

My beautiful beanie bump x

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b76/LilyandPogo/Other/252.jpg

Nicola xx


----------



## camocutie2006

awesome pics ladies:hug:


----------



## Shining Star

xrosanna said:


> I love this thread! I think I may post a pic, when im feeling brave! Although im sure all the pic will be is of some flubber haha!! xx


Same here! And we are close on dates too ~ think I will be alot further along before it looks like a bump! :dohh:


----------



## SamGames23

First is about 14 weeks second is about 17 weeks.

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/SamHeadpimp/iovfr001-2.jpg https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/SamHeadpimp/17weeks001-1.jpg

I'm proud to say I'm finally starting to get my baby bump. :cloud9:


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

22wks

https://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/niki_louise/bump22wks.jpg


----------



## Laura80

I'm being brave today and posting a pic. This is me at 14+2. Do you think it's a baby bump or too much turkey?
 



Attached Files:







Photo382.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ginaerhol

i am going to try upload pic again lol xx 1st on is 16+5, then 18+5, then today at 26+1


----------



## E&L's mummy

i dont have a bump yet, too much of me in the way but i have one of me at 37 weeks with #2 if you want a giggle?


----------



## Jetters

^ Yeah!!! :D

SamGames23, me and you are really similar body wise, so you're giving me hope I will get a bump after all!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

here you go. me at 37 weeks with DD2

https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/n699481482_1101830_8115.jpg


----------



## mrsraggle

Lovely bumps everyone!


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

Love this thread :D X


----------



## chele

chele said:


> i'm back and panicking again.
> I've just looked in the mirror and I swear I feel thinner than I have done in the last year.
> 
> Ok so at 20 weeks I was told not to worry, but now at 26 weeks, it's getting ridiculous at how small I am. I do not look pregnant at all (25 week photo on page 61)
> 
> I really need to know if I am ever going to look pregnant. I also had a panic yesterday that baby will be early, say in 4 weeks and I'll never get to appreciate a pregnant figure
> 
> I just want to cry :cry:

ok ladies, just so you can see what my moaning is about. Here is me at 26 weeks, 

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3666-26.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3656-26.jpg

And me at 20 weeks for comparison

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3580-201.jpg

It's not all in my head is it? Where is my baby?


----------



## mrsraggle

chele said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> i'm back and panicking again.
> I've just looked in the mirror and I swear I feel thinner than I have done in the last year.
> 
> Ok so at 20 weeks I was told not to worry, but now at 26 weeks, it's getting ridiculous at how small I am. I do not look pregnant at all (25 week photo on page 61)
> 
> I really need to know if I am ever going to look pregnant. I also had a panic yesterday that baby will be early, say in 4 weeks and I'll never get to appreciate a pregnant figure
> 
> I just want to cry :cry:
> 
> ok ladies, just so you can see what my moaning is about. Here is me at 26 weeks,
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3666-26.jpg
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3656-26.jpg
> 
> And me at 20 weeks for comparison
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3580-201.jpg
> 
> It's not all in my head is it? Where is my baby?Click to expand...

Totally not in your head - your baby is hiding somewhere!! I still maintain that our baby's have to grow out sometime, third tri is our time to shine! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Awww chele!! :hugs: At least your baby is snug in there. I would hate to miss out on a bump too, but on the bright side at least you're not gaining tons of weight... my stepsister gained SO much weight but never looked pg, she just looked really overweight, it was upsetting for her. Your babe must be laying on his/her back chilling out, just like those babies that slim women have who never even knew they were pregnant!!

I'm sure it will pop out, xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Helloo I'm 24+4 heres my bump update!!

heres 19 weeks for comparison
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3438.jpg

and this is 24+4
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/24weeks.jpg

and I've been brave, and here is my first nudey bump pic... excuse the strechies!

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/24weeksskin.jpg

What you think? xxx


----------



## mrsraggle

Wonderful bump mummy2b17!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thank you =] still got that little bit of a B but its all good =] Can't believe i posted a nudey one! EEk! xxx


----------



## 555ann555

Welll.. Here is my first ever bump photo :blush: Can't believe I hadn't taken a photo till now :dohh:, but in honour of my baby's viability day here goes nothing...

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/24weekbump.jpg


----------



## cinnamum

cinnamum said:


> https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/bumpnumber2.jpg
> 
> this is me 18 weeks 2 days.

this is me today... just 3 days on... 18 weeks 5 days

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/bump219weeks.jpg

i think there is NO hiding the fact now! lol :happydance::happydance::happydance:
i am now doubting it is a boy because of the shape of the bump... i am all frontal x x x


----------



## E&L's mummy

wow thats a jump cinnamum!!!! are you getting uncomfy yet? you are only a couple of weeks ahead of me and i have no obvious baby bump yet. did you see my piccie of 37 weeks with DD2. we look the same size.


----------



## cinnamum

i didn't hun no!
am not uncomfortable at all. i dont even have back ache but night time is getting more restless.
i have a pic from DD1 where i am 32 weeks somewhere!!?!?! i shall get it so you can see what uncomfortable looks like... lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

aw bless you. without being rude i think you are shorter then me so maybe thats why i dont look in the slightest bit preggers, just a fat heffer!! lol i cant remeber what page mine is on but i dont think its far away.

btw loving seening you bloom, remeber you from TTC. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cinnamum

E&L's mummy said:


> aw bless you. without being rude i think you are shorter then me so maybe thats why i dont look in the slightest bit preggers, just a fat heffer!! lol i cant remeber what page mine is on but i dont think its far away.
> 
> btw loving seening you bloom, remeber you from TTC. xxxxxxxxxxxxx

thank you hun x x x
i am only 5" 1" so i suppose i would show earlier x
heres that pic,
FOUND IT!....

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/Photo10-1.jpg

you can see how bent my back was, i had spd here as well... ouch!


----------



## E&L's mummy

im not surprised you had SPD hun. i think if i got any bigger with DD2 i would have had to have a little trolley under the bump to wheel it round!pmsl.


----------



## 555ann555

cinnamum said:


> cinnamum said:
> 
> 
> https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/bumpnumber2.jpg
> 
> this is me 18 weeks 2 days.
> 
> this is me today... just 3 days on... 18 weeks 5 days
> 
> https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/bump219weeks.jpg
> 
> i think there is NO hiding the fact now! lol :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> i am now doubting it is a boy because of the shape of the bump... i am all frontal x x xClick to expand...

Your bump is amazing :D I want a football shaped bump like yours! (Mine is still a bit of a B shape from my pre-baby belly :()


----------



## cinnamum

oh thank you so much ladies, i feel so much better now. i am so worried i am huge for how far i m gone.
i get asked when is it due? can't be long now? and i am like... "i am only halfway"

hahahaa


----------



## Erised

Just for growth comparison (click for larger image)...

*25Weeks 2Days:*
https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/86__260x180_252-bump.jpg

*32Weeks 1Day:*
https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/87__260x180_321-bump1.jpg​
I love all the bumps on here, and will keep coming back through Third Tri and update if no-one minds. 

Cinnamum, I can't believe you're 18 weeks already! I remember reading your announcement. And -wow- for the size of your bump, you do most definitely look very pregnant ... love it!!!


----------



## Bee26

Here is my last pic in second tri...Im 26 weeks today!! Please excuse my wobble bits, and this is the firsttime anyone other than close family and OH have EVER seen my bare tum!! stretch marks are old ones from losing 7 stone (which i am putting back on throughout this pregnancy...very rapidly! lol)
 



Attached Files:







2010_1231bump0111.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 52


----------



## cinnamum

oh hun i am sure it will fall off you whilst breast feeding x x x


----------



## Bee26

cinnamum said:


> oh hun i am sure it will fall off you whilst breast feeding x x x

Im not sure if this is for me, but if it is...yeah im going to bf so hopefully that, plus the fact ive got rid of my car and will be walking everywhere, will help shift the weight!! Your bump is A - M - A ZING by the way!! xx


----------



## cinnamum

thank you hun.
yours is lovely, i dont think you have wobbly bits at all hun x x x


----------



## mrsraggle

Your bump is so cute and perfect Erised!


----------



## mrsraggle

Here's my 25+0 photo! I seem to have grown out of nowhere!! Still got the dreaded B though :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







25+0.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Luke's_mummy

:D yay! Looking great miss raggle! =] So Happy for you! xxxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Also just found that you're only a day ahead of me!


----------



## mrsraggle

mummy2b17 said:


> Also just found that you're only a day ahead of me!

Almost third tri!!


----------



## cinnamum

omg! you must be soooo excited! x x x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

mrsraggle said:


> Almost third tri!!

I know !! I can't believe it! So excited, we'll be meeting our bubbas soon! xxx


----------



## rihanna

mummy 2 b 17 what does it say at the bottom of your posts? 

.........for contraception? i HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT IT FOR AGES and still cant work it out!? xx lol


----------



## mrsraggle

I'm an amateur photographer and after all my pregnancy sickness have only just picked up my camera for the first time since my BFP!

Here's what I've come up with today! :)

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/Untitled-2.jpg


----------



## cinnamum

i love it! x x x


----------



## chele

mrsraggle said:


> Here's my 25+0 photo! I seem to have grown out of nowhere!! Still got the dreaded B though :growlmad:

wow this shot is really different to last week. Congrats!!!


----------



## chele

oooo and love the posh photo. It's well cool.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

rihanna said:


> mummy 2 b 17 what does it say at the bottom of your posts?
> 
> .........for contraception? i HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT IT FOR AGES and still cant work it out!? xx lol


Lol it says LEET FOR CONTRACEPTION... Its from the teen room, basicaly leet is web nerd language! And it would be a good method of contraception because it's usualy used by really HUGE geeks that most probably wont get Laid lol xxx

V1V4 L4 R3V0L0U710N!!!


----------



## abz

ha. to be honest, i don't think anyone over the age of about 15 uses leet anyways, so hopefully they are clued up!!


----------



## baileybram

love all the plus size bumps but still not brave enough to post mine yet!!


----------



## fi_broon

Hi Ladies,

I've decided to be brave :) Here's my bump from 18 weeks (today). People are starting to notice I'm pregnant and not just chubby :p

Fi
 



Attached Files:







18week bump.JPG
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cinnamum

Buuump! X x x


----------



## abz

i see a little sillhouette of a... bump... :D


----------



## Luke's_mummy

abz said:


> ha. to be honest, i don't think anyone over the age of about 15 uses leet anyways, so hopefully they are clued up!!

Fair point! And I'm over 15! lol except i don't atchualy use it... lol none of us do, it started with this one girl who did and then it became a little group where we don't even use it anymore, just a few of us from teen (mostly but anyone can join i think although they'd have to deal with our mad conversations about spongebob squarepants!) who chat now llool


----------



## abz

ha. fair enough :D


----------



## sweetniss113

I watch sponge Bob (with my kids) every day lol


----------



## karamel

For all the larger ladies -- i was wondering when you first felt your little bean moving around in there?
I know, the smaller you are ; generally the sooner you feel it ; but i was just curious about us larger ladies and when it should be expected??


----------



## sabriena

karamel said:


> For all the larger ladies -- i was wondering when you first felt your little bean moving around in there?
> I know, the smaller you are ; generally the sooner you feel it ; but i was just curious about us larger ladies and when it should be expected??

I started feeling what I thought was the baby around 18 weeks and then really knew it was the baby at 20 weeks :D So the normal time for feeling the baby is when I felt him.


----------



## karamel

sabriena said:


> karamel said:
> 
> 
> For all the larger ladies -- i was wondering when you first felt your little bean moving around in there?
> I know, the smaller you are ; generally the sooner you feel it ; but i was just curious about us larger ladies and when it should be expected??
> 
> I started feeling what I thought was the baby around 18 weeks and then really knew it was the baby at 20 weeks :D So the normal time for feeling the baby is when I felt him.Click to expand...

Thanks!
I'm just so darn impatient! lol


----------



## Erised

I felt pops at around 20 weeks, enough movement to say 'baby is kicking' rather than 'I'm not sure if it's the baby or if I'm hungry' at around 22 weeks. Actually completely normal as my placenta is on the front wall and I feel kicks a lot less than if the placenta had been on the back wall.


----------



## karamel

12 weeks 6 days

14 weeks 1 day

15 weeks 

16 weeks 6 days


----------



## abz

i felt movement at about 16 weeks, and it was quite hard too, and then of course nothing for ages. the midwife did confirm that it was bump. but she must have just gotten herself somewhere that i felt very clearly. it wasn't until i was 20 that i was getting regular proper wollops again :)


----------



## karamel

abz said:


> i felt movement at about 16 weeks, and it was quite hard too, and then of course nothing for ages. the midwife did confirm that it was bump. but she must have just gotten herself somewhere that i felt very clearly. it wasn't until i was 20 that i was getting regular proper wollops again :)

Thanks!
I can't wait! :D :D


----------



## E&L's mummy

TODAYYYYYYYY!!! i thought i did the other night but it def was movment today. just trying to get my first bump piccie up in celebration. xx


----------



## karamel

E&L's mummy said:


> TODAYYYYYYYY!!! i thought i did the other night but it def was movment today. just trying to get my first bump piccie up in celebration. xx

aw congrats :)
you must be excited!! :D


----------



## E&L's mummy

aarrrgg trying to add piccies but not huge ones....how do i do this???


----------



## cinnamum

i have changed shape completely in the last week...

i just took this 5 mins ago...

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/bump220weeks.jpg


----------



## E&L's mummy

ok heres me at 17+6 weeks 
https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/Butterbean/13012010053-1.jpg

and (no laughing pweesse)
https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/Butterbean/13012010054.jpg


----------



## emmadrumm77

Love it hun xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

wow cinn whats going on there?? heard of a couple of people who change or grow at night time.xx love it xxx


----------



## cinnamum

i have no idea. lol
aaaw e&l... lovely bump x x x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I felt my first movements at 19 weeks

Ok here is my 32 week bump pic. My mom called me after she saw it on FB (they live far away) and was like honey your face seems bloated I am like thanks mom!! but everything i have read says water retention is normal at this stage so i have been drinking water loads. Hopefully when i take my bump pic this week i will look better. But notice the massive growth since my 30 week pic (will post it so no one has to go looking lol not that you would) I forgot to take a 31 week pic. My FH had the biggest growth spurt so far in that time as well just in time for rib kicks :wacko:

snow pic is 30+1 and pink top pic is 32+4
 



Attached Files:







015 - Copy.JPG
File size: 172.7 KB
Views: 45









32w4d - Copy.JPG
File size: 141 KB
Views: 64


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, honey! :hugs:


----------



## kathy khuz

:blush: this is my photo taken last 2 weeks - @ 14 weeks... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







14weeks.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Blessed1

karamel said:


> For all the larger ladies -- i was wondering when you first felt your little bean moving around in there?
> I know, the smaller you are ; generally the sooner you feel it ; but i was just curious about us larger ladies and when it should be expected??

Hi. I felt flutters at 14.5 weeks and now the "flutters" are stronger and feel more like little kicks...but I've yet to see the kicks from the outside. :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Heyyyaa

25 weeks and 4 days
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/25weeks4days.jpg

=] xxx


----------



## mrsraggle

karamel said:


> For all the larger ladies -- i was wondering when you first felt your little bean moving around in there?
> I know, the smaller you are ; generally the sooner you feel it ; but i was just curious about us larger ladies and when it should be expected??

 Felt flutters sporadically from 13/14 weeks and proper kicks from 20+2.


----------



## 555ann555

karamel said:


> For all the larger ladies -- i was wondering when you first felt your little bean moving around in there?
> I know, the smaller you are ; generally the sooner you feel it ; but i was just curious about us larger ladies and when it should be expected??

I felt the first movements about 17 weeks, but the first kick felt from the outside of my belly wasn't until about 23+ 

Even now I don't feel the kicks outside my clothes, just when you put your hand on bare skin, so needless to say I'm not offering that up to most people!


----------



## 555ann555

mummy2b17 said:


> Heyyyaa
> 
> 25 weeks and 4 days
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/25weeks4days.jpg
> 
> =] xxx

Oooo tomorrow you go to double figures!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsraggle

mummy2b17 said:


> Heyyyaa
> 
> 25 weeks and 4 days
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/25weeks4days.jpg
> 
> =] xxx

Fab bump!!


----------



## Laura80

This is me today, 16+2. What is my bump like? I still just look fat when I have clothes on.
 



Attached Files:







Phot.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mrsraggle

26+0 - I seem to be growing by the hour! My bump is very much a B still though:
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/260.jpg


----------



## Bee26

Heres mine at 27 weeks exactly!!!
 



Attached Files:







2010_1231bump20127.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 53


----------



## bky

I don't feel like my 17 week bump is that different than my 13 week (page 57) , but I've added 10cm since then--4 from week 16 to 17!
 



Attached Files:







17weekssmall.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Luke's_mummy

thanks miss raggle... Looking amazing yourself BTW! So happy you popped! and yup 98 days now! eep! 

Laura- Looks cute to me! But i still looked fat with clothes on for ages don't worry =]

Bee-Love it you look Fab!

Bky- from 13 weeks to 17 weeks you most probably wouldn't have seen much shape change, but you've defo got bigger! :D

xxxxx


----------



## westbrja

Hey ladies! I'll be joining you in 2nd trimester in about 1 and a half weeks. I just jumped over to see the beautiful + sized bumps. I am sooooooo a B shape too. Actually I'm like an opposite B tho lol. My top is bigger that my bottom. My B never really went away with DD or DS. I guess we'll see with baby #3.


----------



## BabyHussein

Hi Ladies!!
I am posting late I know! We are now 23 weeks (don't have a pic for this week yet) but I have comparison from 9, 16 and 20 weeks. I was a size 20-22 pre preggo, and was dieting before I found out I was pregnant. I was 5 weeks when I tested positive, and within 3 weeks I could no longer wear my 20's. I've gone up a bra size (width and cup) and have to wear maternity or loose elastic waist pants. Because I came off dieting and started eating more carbs, I have gained almost 8 lbs (some is water weight). I was lucky in the first trimester, had no morning sickness other than a tad bit of nausea.
Oddly, and I say this because of my size and because this is my first pregnancy, I started feeling movement at the and of 15 weeks, kind of like a humming/buzzing sensation low in my belly close to my pelvic bone. 
We found out at 18 weeks that we are having a GIRL, and we have named her Miriam Aisha.
Here are my pics, I do still have the B belly, but it is starting to round out! 

9 weeks


16 weeks


20 weeks and 6 days


----------



## chele

28 weeks and getting very very very depressed. I just don't look pregnant :cry:

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3676-28.jpg


----------



## Erised

Aww Chele, I'm so sorry you still haven't got the bump you'd hoped to have by now. 
I must admit though, that looking at your last picture I actually think that a large part of your bump is what you see as the 'B' part. Your little one is quite high up right now and from the little bit of skin that I can see underneath your ribs your skin is very tight there making it look like 'bump' rather than just 'B'. 

It's a lot easier to look nicely pregnant when fully clothed than when showing skin. Have you tried messing around with different types of maternity underwear, pants, belly bands and tops? Try taking some photos when wearing clothes and adjusting the tightness of the tops by hand... it's what I tend to do for my bump photos, normal ones don't look quite as neat. 

I know that my shape isn't the same as yours, but naked I don't look pregnant either (apart from the massive and many stretch marks). The only thing that makes me look 'pregnant' is that because the baby is so high up now (I'm 5 weeks ahead of you, so that -will- happen for you) the top of the B has gotten so large it now looks like 'bump'. I'll send you a PM with a link to a picture, please don't share and I'll delete it in a couple of days as I'd rather not keep it online =) . I know it probably won't be much to help you, especially as my shape is so different from you ... but just wanted to show that even though with clothes I look pregnant without them it's definitely not the neat bump that it can look like with clothes. 

Now, for my 33 week bump while wearing a bunch of stuff to try and pull in the correct places. That means...
Tight stretchy maternity underpants that tuck in under my bra (-Need- them)
Over the bump maternity pants, stretch tight material ... has to end over the B line, never under or on as that will split my 'bump' in half
Tight Bump Band, same rules as the maternity pants but worn slightly higher

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/89__320x240_33weeksbump.jpg​


----------



## chele

Just emailed Erised back - luv ya honey

As she says I've def felt flump kicking really high up so am just learning to accept this will be my pregnancy shape for the duration. Sometimes you just can't have everything and I'll be making the most of looking pregnant WITH clothes on the next 10 weeks.
I'll post some of my findings later and see what you all think.
xx


----------



## Tasha360

Well here i go i havent posted a bump pic before. Wat do you all think of my 27 week bump?
Excuse the mingin stretchies lol xx
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks 1 day (2).jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 13









27 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 490


----------



## erinbee96

Jox said:


> hi all...im a size 16 bottom and just come down to size 14 top. (was 20 bottom and 18 top 6 months ago).
> 
> heres 2 pics of me, first one is 5 weeks and second one is 15+1 strange shape coming but definately growth me thinks!!!
> 
> View attachment 32004
> View attachment 32005

I am starting to pop at 5 weeks so it is nice to see that I am not the only one.


----------



## BabyHussein

Chelle hon, you are getting a good bump going actually. You look a lot like me right now, I'm just a few weeks behind you and heavier than you. The top of your B is where you will show the most, and I betcha you look quite preggo in maternity tops that cut below the breasts. When I look in the mirror from the side, I don't have the nice bump, even if I pull the fat up. Don't distress, and look at your whole belly, not just the bottom. You have grown a lot since you first started posting pictures, and from the looks of this most recent pick you are getting ready to POP! Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## chele

Thank you ever so much for your comments honey. I've been getting a lot of support now from other ladies on here (esp mrsraggle and erised - muah)
I'm learning to accept my unique figure and understand that all that's really important is that the baby is healthy.


----------



## mrsraggle

I'd agree about the looking pregnant in clothes-I don't look at ALL pregnant naked. Totally honestly. I'll take a picture later to show you. It's all about hanging clothes off the B!

BabyHussein - lovely bump and gorgeous name x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

26 weeks and 3 days! 
from the side
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/26weeks3days.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/26weeksclothed.jpg

from the front!
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/26weeksfront.jpg

and without the shirt! 

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/26weeksskin.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Erugh look at my streachys =[


----------



## Second Chance

Hey ladies I am currently 17+3 and I am so excited about the baby I have a bunch of cute dresses and clothes that I want to wear but I have a baaaad B shape going on so I am hoping that soon I will have a round baby bump! Ill put pictures up when I am comfortable enough and thank you ladies for opening up the door for me to be brave and proud of my body! :happydance:


----------



## abz

fab bump honey :D

am hoping mine will pop out a bit more soon and i start actually looking pregnant instead of just fat!!

i have a maternity dress that i wear for smart things and it hangs off the top of my bump and i look a wee bit pregnant. but that's the only thing!!

abz xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks... my B has almost gone... im good at taking pics so you don't see it... but for you girls here in plus size i'll post one of what it looks like... 

Its almost gone now =]

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/26weeksside.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/26Weeksfrontskin.jpg

There you go...


----------



## TxMommie81

Hi all,...Thought I would join here..I too am a plus size pregnant mommy...look forward to seeing all the cute baby bumps here


----------



## karamel

18 weeks :)


----------



## Shining Star

Erised said:


> Aww Chele, I'm so sorry you still haven't got the bump you'd hoped to have by now.
> I must admit though, that looking at your last picture I actually think that a large part of your bump is what you see as the 'B' part. Your little one is quite high up right now and from the little bit of skin that I can see underneath your ribs your skin is very tight there making it look like 'bump' rather than just 'B'.
> 
> It's a lot easier to look nicely pregnant when fully clothed than when showing skin. Have you tried messing around with different types of maternity underwear, pants, belly bands and tops? Try taking some photos when wearing clothes and adjusting the tightness of the tops by hand... it's what I tend to do for my bump photos, normal ones don't look quite as neat.
> 
> I know that my shape isn't the same as yours, but naked I don't look pregnant either (apart from the massive and many stretch marks). The only thing that makes me look 'pregnant' is that because the baby is so high up now (I'm 5 weeks ahead of you, so that -will- happen for you) the top of the B has gotten so large it now looks like 'bump'. I'll send you a PM with a link to a picture, please don't share and I'll delete it in a couple of days as I'd rather not keep it online =) . I know it probably won't be much to help you, especially as my shape is so different from you ... but just wanted to show that even though with clothes I look pregnant without them it's definitely not the neat bump that it can look like with clothes.
> 
> Now, for my 33 week bump while wearing a bunch of stuff to try and pull in the correct places. That means...
> Tight stretchy maternity underpants that tuck in under my bra (-Need- them)
> Over the bump maternity pants, stretch tight material ... has to end over the B line, never under or on as that will split my 'bump' in half
> Tight Bump Band, same rules as the maternity pants but worn slightly higher
> 
> https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/89__320x240_33weeksbump.jpg​


Lovely bump! You don't look plus sized at all...I can't wait for my bump to look like a bump! Think I may invest in some over the bump maternity pants and a tight bump band too if it makes me look like that (a bit further down the line)!!


----------



## roc

hi beautiful plus sizers!
I was wondering when you all started to show and get your bumps?
i've filled out a bit, but obviously at only 15+2 i've nothing yet!
anyhow, i was a 16-18 uk pre-pregnancy,and would love to know what i can expect, of course i know we're all different etc.. but just generally even?
thanks ladies!
p.s beautiful bumps by the way, makes me long for mine!


----------



## mrsraggle

roc said:


> hi beautiful plus sizers!
> I was wondering when you all started to show and get your bumps?
> i've filled out a bit, but obviously at only 15+2 i've nothing yet!
> anyhow, i was a 16-18 uk pre-pregnancy,and would love to know what i can expect, of course i know we're all different etc.. but just generally even?
> thanks ladies!
> p.s beautiful bumps by the way, makes me long for mine!

I probably started getting comments from people I knew in the last fortnight or so, but don't have a nice round bump yet! (Unless I'm wearing clever clothes and strategically place my hands!)


----------



## MilitaryMummy

just thought i would say hello and what gorgeous bumps you all have.... i am also a plus size but am not brave enough to post pics lol.!!!
Im a UK 16 and have a huge bump already. But luckily enough have no b-shape so far!!! lol. xxxx


----------



## LesleyP

MilitaryMummy said:


> just thought i would say hello and what gorgeous bumps you all have.... i am also a plus size but am not brave enough to post pics lol.!!!
> Im a UK 16 and have a huge bump already. But luckily enough have no b-shape so far!!! lol. xxxx

I'm intrigued now! I wanna see :happydance:


----------



## MilitaryMummy

i cant seem to upload pics tho.... when i was trying to upload my scan pics it just kept saying upload failed!!!! xx


----------



## want2bamom

wow, everyone has such beautiful bumps!! I'm like 26+4 and i feel a little bigger but not as big as some of your girls pics that are earlier then me!!! Well i def still have my B-Bump!! Can't wait for it to turn into a D..hahahah.


----------



## 555ann555

Erised said:


> Aww Chele, I'm so sorry you still haven't got the bump you'd hoped to have by now.
> I must admit though, that looking at your last picture I actually think that a large part of your bump is what you see as the 'B' part. Your little one is quite high up right now and from the little bit of skin that I can see underneath your ribs your skin is very tight there making it look like 'bump' rather than just 'B'.
> 
> It's a lot easier to look nicely pregnant when fully clothed than when showing skin. Have you tried messing around with different types of maternity underwear, pants, belly bands and tops? Try taking some photos when wearing clothes and adjusting the tightness of the tops by hand... it's what I tend to do for my bump photos, normal ones don't look quite as neat.
> 
> I know that my shape isn't the same as yours, but naked I don't look pregnant either (apart from the massive and many stretch marks). The only thing that makes me look 'pregnant' is that because the baby is so high up now (I'm 5 weeks ahead of you, so that -will- happen for you) the top of the B has gotten so large it now looks like 'bump'. I'll send you a PM with a link to a picture, please don't share and I'll delete it in a couple of days as I'd rather not keep it online =) . I know it probably won't be much to help you, especially as my shape is so different from you ... but just wanted to show that even though with clothes I look pregnant without them it's definitely not the neat bump that it can look like with clothes.
> 
> Now, for my 33 week bump while wearing a bunch of stuff to try and pull in the correct places. That means...
> Tight stretchy maternity underpants that tuck in under my bra (-Need- them)
> Over the bump maternity pants, stretch tight material ... has to end over the B line, never under or on as that will split my 'bump' in half
> Tight Bump Band, same rules as the maternity pants but worn slightly higher
> 
> https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/89__320x240_33weeksbump.jpg​

Honestly, I do the exact same with the clothing to stop my bump being halfed and showing up as a B belly! :thumbup:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

when i still had a proper B, I found that maternity tights really helped sort the problem! xxx


----------



## 555ann555

Just to demonstrate I quickly grabbed a couple of pairs of trousers out of my wardrobe, I should say I tend to live in the good ones at work and the OK ones at home now! But my point is, just look how different my bump looks within 2 minutes just by changing the trousers! 


I was finally brave enough to take a naked bump photo! 

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/555ann555bumpdressing261.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Ladies you all have beautiful baby bumps I cant wait to show mine off too... Its an amazing feeling to know that there is life growing inside of me!


----------



## Onyxandra

Me at about 34 weeks pregnant
 



Attached Files:







3334.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Shining Star

555ann555 said:


> Just to demonstrate I quickly grabbed a couple of pairs of trousers out of my wardrobe, I should say I tend to live in the good ones at work and the OK ones at home now! But my point is, just look how different my bump looks within 2 minutes just by changing the trousers!
> 
> 
> I was finally brave enough to take a naked bump photo!
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/555ann555bumpdressing261.jpg


Very clever!! Lovely bump.


----------



## mrsraggle

555ann555 said:


> Just to demonstrate I quickly grabbed a couple of pairs of trousers out of my wardrobe, I should say I tend to live in the good ones at work and the OK ones at home now! But my point is, just look how different my bump looks within 2 minutes just by changing the trousers!
> 
> 
> I was finally brave enough to take a naked bump photo!
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/555ann555bumpdressing261.jpg

That's really helpful. I haven't actually got any over the bump trousers as I can still get away with my old trousers + bump band but I don't think that helps the bump situation.


----------



## mrsraggle

27+0 bump:
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/270.jpg


----------



## Raani

Hi..Ive been popping in daily for a while now and 2day is My first time posting.Id like to thank the postwriter and an excellent forum topic.I must say i was worried everytime i looked in the mirror .And just last week i spoke to my ob and he said what bump u talking of.. (looking all puzzled at me)lol he then said as long as you and baby are healthy dnt worry about anything else..You all have pweeeti bumps..Im 26weeks 0days and cant w8 for my b to pop out to a d


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I am a US 16/18 before pregnancy. Here are a few of my bump pics. My B bump has been gone for the most part since about 20 weeks.

23 weeks

25 weeks

27 weeks

28 weeks

28 weeks


----------



## Elphaba

Great pictures, girls! 

I'm only in First Tri and don't have a bump yet, but I love looking at everyone's pictures. Once I start getting a bump too I will def be posting in here! I'm a UK 16.


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Ok... so i've never uploaded a "bump pic" before but i thought i will today.
This one was taken today at 15 + 0 weeks. What do you all think??
xxx


----------



## 555ann555

MilitaryMummy said:


> Ok... so i've never uploaded a "bump pic" before but i thought i will today.
> This one was taken today at 15 + 0 weeks. What do you all think??
> xxx
> 
> View attachment 58676

It is fantastic :D I wish mine had looked that good at 15 weeks!


----------



## 555ann555

WhosThatGirl said:


> I am a US 16/18 before pregnancy. Here are a few of my bump pics. My B bump has been gone for the most part since about 20 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 58666
> 23 weeks
> 
> View attachment 58665
> 25 weeks
> 
> View attachment 58664
> 27 weeks
> 
> View attachment 58662
> 28 weeks
> 
> View attachment 58663
> 28 weeks

You have an amazzing bump! It is just what I'd love mine to look like :D

Roll on 28 weeks!


----------



## Bee26

My bump at 28 weeks....
 



Attached Files:







2010_1231nursery20002.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 15









2010_1231nursery20003.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 17









2010_1231nursery20005.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mememe84

me at 19 weeks


----------



## mrsraggle

Super bumps all!!


----------



## kdog4lyfe

Thanks for the pics ladies!


----------



## chele

great bumps everyone. 29 week bump coming up tonight


----------



## supriseBump_x

How can i upload a pic of my bump? X


----------



## sophieloafy

I need to know how to do upload photos too please ladies xx


----------



## Tasha360

in the reply box. press go advanced, then the little paperclip icon and browse for the pic on your computer. sorry if i havent explained very well xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

My 25+1 Week bump :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bump 25 weeks.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 52


----------



## supriseBump_x

Tasha360 said:


> in the reply box. press go advanced, then the little paperclip icon and browse for the pic on your computer. sorry if i havent explained very well xx

Thankyou :) U explained excellently :)


----------



## askrach

Hi everyone,
So to start off I am now a size 16 USA jeans and I think it translates to an 18 UK size (since I know alot of you guys are from the UK!)

I just have a question about bump development for us plus size girls. In my mind there are two diff types of plus size girls, the more solid plus size and the more flubbery plus size, Im a flubbery one, meaning I have rolls, ack!! it kills to say that lol....so... I know it may seem like a weird question but its really been on my mind..I was just wondering for those of you that are like me and have the rolls instead of the more solid stomach, how did your bumps develop? 

I just think it would be hard to tell for me, but do you fill out and then not have rolls anymore or do they stay or does it just depend how overweight you are? lol..lol..I have a top roll above the navel and then a bottom one (Ive attached a pic..no where else would anyone see this..lol..but Im comfy with you girls!!), excuse the frumpy pjs lol... any personal experiences would be great, like how far along were you before you could actually distinguish previous flubber from new baby!! lol..thanks... :shrug:

**I think Im about 7-8 weeks along..still havent been to Dr yet to verify...**
 



Attached Files:







P1250035.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## karamel

askrach said:


> Hi everyone,
> So to start off I am now a size 16 USA jeans and I think it translates to an 18 UK size (since I know alot of you guys are from the UK!)
> 
> I just have a question about bump development for us plus size girls. In my mind there are two diff types of plus size girls, the more solid plus size and the more flubbery plus size, Im a flubbery one, meaning I have rolls, ack!! it kills to say that lol....so... I know it may seem like a weird question but its really been on my mind..I was just wondering for those of you that are like me and have the rolls instead of the more solid stomach, how did your bumps develop?
> 
> I just think it would be hard to tell for me, but do you fill out and then not have rolls anymore or do they stay or does it just depend how overweight you are? lol..lol..I have a top roll above the navel and then a bottom one (Ive attached a pic..no where else would anyone see this..lol..but Im comfy with you girls!!), excuse the frumpy pjs lol... any personal experiences would be great, like how far along were you before you could actually distinguish previous flubber from new baby!! lol..thanks... :shrug:
> 
> **I think Im about 7-8 weeks along..still havent been to Dr yet to verify...**

Hi!
I suffer from the doublebelly syndrome too!
And for me, I still have the DB, I'm 18weeks4days now. I find though, if i wear my pants (stretchy or maternity) really high, it kind of rounds out the belly, making it look more like a proper bump! 
TBH, the baby isn't even as high as my bump seems to be, but it makes me feel better to at least look like it :) 
I'll post a couple of pics, so you can see what i mean :)

So the first, 16weeks6days


And then, 18 weeks


----------



## askrach

Hi Karamel,
Thanks so much for replying, I was beginning to think I killed the thread!! lol...yeah I know I'll have to wait quite a while (Im assuming) for anything close to a proper one but I was just wondering how long it takes to begin to look like one lol...


----------



## sophieloafy

:hugs::hugs:


karamel said:


> askrach said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> So to start off I am now a size 16 USA jeans and I think it translates to an 18 UK size (since I know alot of you guys are from the UK!)
> 
> I just have a question about bump development for us plus size girls. In my mind there are two diff types of plus size girls, the more solid plus size and the more flubbery plus size, Im a flubbery one, meaning I have rolls, ack!! it kills to say that lol....so... I know it may seem like a weird question but its really been on my mind..I was just wondering for those of you that are like me and have the rolls instead of the more solid stomach, how did your bumps develop?
> 
> I just think it would be hard to tell for me, but do you fill out and then not have rolls anymore or do they stay or does it just depend how overweight you are? lol..lol..I have a top roll above the navel and then a bottom one (Ive attached a pic..no where else would anyone see this..lol..but Im comfy with you girls!!), excuse the frumpy pjs lol... any personal experiences would be great, like how far along were you before you could actually distinguish previous flubber from new baby!! lol..thanks... :shrug:
> 
> **I think Im about 7-8 weeks along..still havent been to Dr yet to verify...**
> 
> Hi!
> I suffer from the doublebelly syndrome too!
> And for me, I still have the DB, I'm 18weeks4days now. I find though, if i wear my pants (stretchy or maternity) really high, it kind of rounds out the belly, making it look more like a proper bump!
> TBH, the baby isn't even as high as my bump seems to be, but it makes me feel better to at least look like it :)
> I'll post a couple of pics, so you can see what i mean :)
> 
> So the first, 16weeks6days
> View attachment 58929
> 
> 
> And then, 18 weeks
> View attachment 58930Click to expand...


I think your bump is lovely, its not a B shape at all.
One to be proud of 
:hugs:


----------



## karamel

sophieloafy said:


> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> karamel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askrach said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> So to start off I am now a size 16 USA jeans and I think it translates to an 18 UK size (since I know alot of you guys are from the UK!)
> 
> I just have a question about bump development for us plus size girls. In my mind there are two diff types of plus size girls, the more solid plus size and the more flubbery plus size, Im a flubbery one, meaning I have rolls, ack!! it kills to say that lol....so... I know it may seem like a weird question but its really been on my mind..I was just wondering for those of you that are like me and have the rolls instead of the more solid stomach, how did your bumps develop?
> 
> I just think it would be hard to tell for me, but do you fill out and then not have rolls anymore or do they stay or does it just depend how overweight you are? lol..lol..I have a top roll above the navel and then a bottom one (Ive attached a pic..no where else would anyone see this..lol..but Im comfy with you girls!!), excuse the frumpy pjs lol... any personal experiences would be great, like how far along were you before you could actually distinguish previous flubber from new baby!! lol..thanks... :shrug:
> 
> **I think Im about 7-8 weeks along..still havent been to Dr yet to verify...**
> 
> Hi!
> I suffer from the doublebelly syndrome too!
> And for me, I still have the DB, I'm 18weeks4days now. I find though, if i wear my pants (stretchy or maternity) really high, it kind of rounds out the belly, making it look more like a proper bump!
> TBH, the baby isn't even as high as my bump seems to be, but it makes me feel better to at least look like it :)
> I'll post a couple of pics, so you can see what i mean :)
> 
> So the first, 16weeks6days
> View attachment 58929
> 
> 
> And then, 18 weeks
> View attachment 58930
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your bump is lovely, its not a B shape at all.
> One to be proud of
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw thank you :)
The B is still there, I've just learned to hide it well  
I find when i dont wear my pants uber high, it just looks like im fat! lol
But thank you very much :)
:hugs:


----------



## karamel

askrach said:


> Hi Karamel,
> Thanks so much for replying, I was beginning to think I killed the thread!! lol...yeah I know I'll have to wait quite a while (Im assuming) for anything close to a proper one but I was just wondering how long it takes to begin to look like one lol...

It just varies from person to person 
Just get so stretchy pants that can go really high, should round it out a bit :)


----------



## chele

Hi askrach.
Well the good news is that most people do lose their B. Unfortunately I am not one of those and have been getting depressed, so please ignore all my posts and concentrate on those who have popped out their B. (I am a UK 16/18)


----------



## chele

So to follow on, here is my 29 week bump

Here's one with clothes on, as suggested, I am now posting clothed shots so you can see my clothed pregnancy look. What do you think

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3679.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3684.jpg
this one my top is quite crumpled and so actually does show some of the B here
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3686.jpg


And here is my bump out, STILL MAJORLY holding in the top B.
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3695-29.jpg

PMs of complete shot without holding in coming soon to some of you 
xxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Beautiful bumps ladies!!! I shall add a pic every few weeks as my 1st one a couple of pages previous was my first and was at 15 weeks!!! Woop woop. Getting so excited!!! xxx


----------



## winterdeep

Ok, I have a bump question. I don't have a B bump, mostly my bump looks bumpish. However, normally I carry all my wobble in my belly. So what I have in a nice shaped bump with a wobble hanging off the bottom. Gag.

Am I alone? Will it solidify?


----------



## MilitaryMummy

I don't have an answer i'm afraid as im unfortunately one of the lucky ones.... i don't have a b bump and already have a pretty good D bump! lol. which is already solidifying! i did have a B before i was preg tho!!!! xxx


----------



## mrsraggle

Askrach - I'm with chele, most people's bumps do round out but not mine!! Just a bit of clever clothing and well placed hands make it look like a baby bump.

Chele - definitely looking like a baby bump there. Amazing how good some nice preggo clothes can make us feel!!


----------



## supriseBump_x

Might i ask whats a B bump? Xxxx


----------



## mrsraggle

supriseBump_x said:


> Might i ask whats a B bump? Xxxx

Example below of me. Where your belly looks like a B rather than a D - see I have two rolls of fat like a B!

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/220.jpg


----------



## Ginaerhol

i know that i am technically in the 3rd tri but i love this thread so thought i would share my 28+5 bump with u ladies xx



i think it is coming on but seems to be lower down a bit now xxx:shrug:


----------



## Tasha360

Ginaerhol said:


> i know that i am technically in the 3rd tri but i love this thread so thought i would share my 28+5 bump with u ladies xx
> 
> View attachment 58989
> 
> 
> i think it is coming on but seems to be lower down a bit now xxx:shrug:

lovely bump i think mines about the same xx


----------



## sophieloafy

chele said:


> So to follow on, here is my 29 week bump
> 
> Here's one with clothes on, as suggested, I am now posting clothed shots so you can see my clothed pregnancy look. What do you think
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3679.jpg
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3684.jpg
> this one my top is quite crumpled and so actually does show some of the B here
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3686.jpg
> 
> 
> And here is my bump out, STILL MAJORLY holding in the top B.
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3695-29.jpg
> 
> PMs of complete shot without holding in coming soon to some of you
> xxxx

Try holding your bottom half of the B in instead of the top, as at 29 weeks ur baby is actually located in your top half now and the bottom half is the part u should be holding in to see more of a bump shape...... thats what i do anyway x


----------



## tonyamanda

Everyones bumps are BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :happydance: hes mine at nearly 20 weeks
 



Attached Files:







RIMG0025.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## happygal

hi, im a pre preg size 26, heres my bump :thumbup:

14+3
https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/143.jpg

and here was me yesterday 23+3
https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/233.jpg

im quite impressed, i thought with my size i wouldnt get a bump just yet :happydance:


----------



## chele

sophieloafy said:


> Try holding your bottom half of the B in instead of the top, as at 29 weeks ur baby is actually located in your top half now and the bottom half is the part u should be holding in to see more of a bump shape...... thats what i do anyway x


Actually I'll post these kind of shots next week. I def know little one is in the top B now as it kicks Soooooooo high up. I'll be giving that a go x


----------



## Lliena

happygal said:


> hi, im a pre preg size 26, heres my bump :thumbup:
> 
> 14+3
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/143.jpg
> 
> and here was me yesterday 23+3
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/233.jpg
> 
> im quite impressed, i thought with my size i wouldnt get a bump just yet :happydance:

Thats an awesome bump :D Hope you dont mind me asking but did you have the b shape before where you were pregnant and it has all popped?


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

My growing bump :D 

https://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/niki_louise/bumppics-1.jpg


----------



## happygal

Lliena said:


> happygal said:
> 
> 
> hi, im a pre preg size 26, heres my bump :thumbup:
> 
> 14+3
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/143.jpg
> 
> and here was me yesterday 23+3
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/233.jpg
> 
> im quite impressed, i thought with my size i wouldnt get a bump just yet :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an awesome bump :D Hope you dont mind me asking but did you have the b shape before where you were pregnant and it has all popped?Click to expand...


hi hun, i did have a b shape but it deffinately popped now lol x


----------



## kermie219

well my bump is getting there but still a bit b:( I am happy with it though! Definately no hiding that I'm pregnant lol oh ya and please excuse my jams hahaha I am going for pure comort at home:)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5117.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 45


----------



## LillyTame

I love this thread! I'm not pregnant YET but I love looking at the baby bumps and was worried that I would be too embarrassed to show my bump because I am a plus size, but now I have somewhere to feel comfortable showing off my bump!

Beautiful Bumps Ladies!


----------



## Lliena

happygal said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Thats an awesome bump :D Hope you dont mind me asking but did you have the b shape before where you were pregnant and it has all popped?
> 
> 
> hi hun, i did have a b shape but it deffinately popped now lol xClick to expand...

Woo theres hope for me then that I will pop only 11 weeks at the moment but cant wait to get my proper bump :D


----------



## chele

when is this thread going to be made a sticky thread?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sophieloafy

sorry, i am new to this site.... whats a sticky thread?????:dohh:


----------



## winterdeep

sophieloafy said:


> sorry, i am new to this site.... whats a sticky thread?????:dohh:

A thread that stays at the top of the first page so you don't have to hunt for it.:flower:


----------



## Shining Star

Your bumps are looking gorgeous ladies! I am 17 weeks now but still waiting to really pop. Will put some pics on then, keep them coming...you are all making me feel more confident that I will lose my 'B' too!


----------



## gemma55250

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been brave enough to post a bump pic yet but I love this thread and check it every day! Im almost 18 weeks and got a definate B!! Will pluck up the courage to post soon! x


----------



## Kim_I

Beautiful ladies!


----------



## Second Chance

Chele if you subscribe to the thread you dont have to look for it you can jus go into your control panel and its there... Thanks ladies, beautiful bumps i am so jealous im 18 weeks and still not showing :shrug:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Okay guys so heres this week! 
27 weeks and 3 days! 
Clothed:
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/27Weeks.jpg
Without the shirt:
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/27weeksskin.jpg
and From the top:
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/27WeeksTop.jpg

What you think? xxx


----------



## Raani

Im 27weeks...And still waiting to pop out into a d :-( can any of you ladies telme if i have a low laying placenta will my preggy bump pop out?


----------



## chele

mumm2b17 - looking greeeaaaaaat!!!


----------



## chele

Raani said:


> Im 27weeks...And still waiting to pop out into a d :-( can any of you ladies telme if i have a low laying placenta will my preggy bump pop out?

I have an anterior and am thinking this might have something to do with why I look so small.
Can't really help though I'm afraid


----------



## holywoodmum

555ann555 said:


> Just to demonstrate I quickly grabbed a couple of pairs of trousers out of my wardrobe, I should say I tend to live in the good ones at work and the OK ones at home now! But my point is, just look how different my bump looks within 2 minutes just by changing the trousers!
> 
> 
> I was finally brave enough to take a naked bump photo!
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/555ann555bumpdressing261.jpg

It's amazing what a difference that makes isn't it! 



WhosThatGirl said:


> I am a US 16/18 before pregnancy. Here are a few of my bump pics. My B bump has been gone for the most part since about 20 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 58666
> 23 weeks
> 
> View attachment 58665
> 25 weeks
> 
> View attachment 58664
> 27 weeks
> 
> View attachment 58662
> 28 weeks
> 
> View attachment 58663
> 28 weeks

Wow, great bump! part of me is scared to have that much bump by 28 weeks!



winterdeep said:


> Ok, I have a bump question. I don't have a B bump, mostly my bump looks bumpish. However, normally I carry all my wobble in my belly. So what I have in a nice shaped bump with a wobble hanging off the bottom. Gag.
> 
> Am I alone? Will it solidify?

Yeah I had that with DD, even what I had a decent bump there was still a little hang of flab underneath, yuck!



I'm not plus size at the moment, having lost weight pre-preg, but most of my life have been UK 16+ and I have B belly even when I get down to a 12 - I hate it :(
With DD my B belly flattened out eventually but didn't really round out until I was 40+ weeks!


----------



## karamel

19 week bumps! One hiding and one showing the B!


----------



## Pretty Pistol

boo :( I want too post my bump pic but I'm not plus size.. no fair :( *tear*


----------



## winterdeep

Pretty Pistol said:


> boo :( I want too post my bump pic but I'm not plus size.. no fair :( *tear*

That may be the first time I've ever heard someone say that about being plus sized! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Agreed, winterdeep! It's not so bad to not be plus sized, Pretty Pistol! If you like, I'll give you my plus size and you can give me the pregnancy bit! :)


----------



## Pretty Pistol

lol


----------



## Pretty Pistol

I wouldn't mind being moderately plus size I've had heart and lung problems all my life for being to thin plus not to mention people constantly thinking your anorexic or balemic :(


----------



## winterdeep

Pretty Pistol said:


> I wouldn't mind being moderately plus size I've had heart and lung problems all my life for being to thin plus not to mention people constantly thinking your anorexic or balemic :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pretty Pistol

winterdeep said:


> Pretty Pistol said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind being moderately plus size I've had heart and lung problems all my life for being to thin plus not to mention people constantly thinking your anorexic or balemic :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Scampie

winterdeep said:


> Ok, I have a bump question. I don't have a B bump, mostly my bump looks bumpish. However, normally I carry all my wobble in my belly. So what I have in a nice shaped bump with a wobble hanging off the bottom. Gag.
> 
> Am I alone? Will it solidify?

Not sure if any1 replied to you as i have only read 2 pages past your post so far, dint want to lose it. I have one of these :D Ive kinda got 2 little handle like bits under my boobs, like mini rolls, then a bump thats kinda blubbery at the bottom! Im hoping for some firming.

The firming may have to hold off as i just said mini rolls, guess what im off to the kitchen for!


----------



## isolabella

Same here but it just goes to prove that everyone's different and you just have to love the body you've got no matter what it looks like.


----------



## Megg33k

Pretty Pistol said:


> I wouldn't mind being moderately plus size I've had heart and lung problems all my life for being to thin plus not to mention people constantly thinking your anorexic or balemic :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Pistol

isolabella said:


> Same here but it just goes to prove that everyone's different and you just have to love the body you've got no matter what it looks like.

ditto


----------



## cinnamum

please ignore my stretchmarks and toy filled livingroom! ladies you all this to look forward to! lol
this is me... 21 weeks...

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/babybumpnumber21.jpg
checkout my mole! (above my belly button lol it has doubled in size since my last pregnancy.
https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/babybumpnumber2.jpg


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Scampie said:


> winterdeep said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I have a bump question. I don't have a B bump, mostly my bump looks bumpish. However, normally I carry all my wobble in my belly. So what I have in a nice shaped bump with a wobble hanging off the bottom. Gag.
> 
> Am I alone? Will it solidify?
> 
> Not sure if any1 replied to you as i have only read 2 pages past your post so far, dint want to lose it. I have one of these :D Ive kinda got 2 little handle like bits under my boobs, like mini rolls, then a bump thats kinda blubbery at the bottom! Im hoping for some firming.
> 
> The firming may have to hold off as i just said mini rolls, guess what im off to the kitchen for!Click to expand...

I think we have similar tummies! I still have the wobbly bits off the bottom of my belly. :growlmad: 

I need to upload a new pic and show the change since I have dropped!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

This is me at about 34 weeks, still need to take my 35 week pic. Mine is getting firmer and firmer everyday. I do still have a bit of wobble at the bottom but the top 3/4 is bump all the way. I would say it got firmer at around 30 weeks when i started growing *a lot* each week
 



Attached Files:







33w6d.JPG
File size: 144.4 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Second Chance

If i may ask did you have the B bump before you got pregnant? your baby bump is beatiful and what i am hoping for at any time but i have the b shape and i am worried i will never get it!


----------



## holywoodmum

Pretty Pistol said:


> boo :( I want too post my bump pic but I'm not plus size.. no fair :( *tear*

There is the bumps thread in the stickies too :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Second Chance said:


> If i may ask did you have the B bump before you got pregnant? your baby bump is beatiful and what i am hoping for at any time but i have the b shape and i am worried i will never get it!

Well i suppose every plus size girl has a bit of a B. But mine seemed to get worse as my pregnancy went on, like the baby was making me have a bigger B but it all seemed to even out over time. Like others say, stay away from trousers that cut the B in half, they need to go under OR over, not ON the bump. I was worried I wouldnt look pregnant because I lost weight a few years ago and had a lot of loose skin, I was still plus size pre pregnancy but that skin was always worse thing I thought. But it was a blessing as i had no stretch marks for quite some time because the skin was pre stretched lol But i did get stretch marks at the top of my belly under my boobs just a few weeks ago. I seem to be growing a lot at the top and kinda carrying like a big watermelon rather than a beach ball, which means it took longer to show because bubs lies long ways. maybe that is some of the girls with B issues problem, maybe bubs is laying long ways so look for the oblong watermelon bump shape rather than the round beach ball kind :flower:


----------



## Second Chance

Im not really far enough to tell where its at right now... But I've noticed that i feel my uterus under My bellybutton right at the B, Im just hoping that the baby grows enough to push it out? But your bump is beautiful and i am so happy for you...


----------



## Bee26

Hey girlies, Heres my bump at 29 weeks exactly! Its really firmed up now..still a little wobble at the bottom, but nothing a good pair of knickers cant fix!! lol. excuse the stretchies (old ones) and the orange peel legs!! xx
 



Attached Files:







2010_1231bump0034.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 55









2010_1231bump0026.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 47


----------



## mrsraggle

Bee26 said:


> Hey girlies, Heres my bump at 29 weeks exactly! Its really firmed up now..still a little wobble at the bottom, but nothing a good pair of knickers cant fix!! lol. excuse the stretchies (old ones) and the orange peel legs!! xx

Gorgeous bump!


----------



## mrsraggle

My bump at 28+0 compared with the first photo I took at 13+1!

My hubby came over and said "You're huge. We're going to have a big baby." I wasn't sure whether to smile to hit him. Amazing how much we grow without really realising!

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/1328.jpg


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies.... beautiful bumps going on in here!!!! Love them!

I got a question for you all... especially those ladies a lil further along... When did you all start to feel baby for the 1st time?? xx


----------



## Bee26

MilitaryMummy said:


> Hi ladies.... beautiful bumps going on in here!!!! Love them!
> 
> I got a question for you all... especially those ladies a lil further along... When did you all start to feel baby for the 1st time?? xx

Hiya....not properly kicking until about 22 weeks...flutters before this though. I have an anterior placenta though xx


----------



## mrsraggle

MilitaryMummy said:


> Hi ladies.... beautiful bumps going on in here!!!! Love them!
> 
> I got a question for you all... especially those ladies a lil further along... When did you all start to feel baby for the 1st time?? xx

Got my first kicks at 20+2.


----------



## Erised

Placenta on the front wall here as well, meaning things got delayed by quite a bit. I felt flutters and pops from around 20 weeks on, but 'kicks' a lot later on and not really as most women would feel kicks. Not entirely certain when to be honest as it never got to the point of 'ouch, she kicked' for me ... it pretty much went from being aware she was moving to pressure in my stomach where I can feel she's moving. I still can't feel any kicks, though I can feel her move and turn.

That's due to the position of the placenta though, not to being a larger size.


----------



## chele

MilitaryMummy said:


> Hi ladies.... beautiful bumps going on in here!!!! Love them!
> 
> I got a question for you all... especially those ladies a lil further along... When did you all start to feel baby for the 1st time?? xx

 Hey I first felt flutters amazingly at 13 weeks but started feeling proper kicks at 18,19 weeks. I too have an anterior placenta so was quite amazed really x


----------



## MickyMoo

very lovely pics ladies i will have to take one tommorw if im brave enough too :)x


----------



## Second Chance

I also started feeling mine at 13-14 weeks and still feel flutters at times but unfortuantly still havent quite felt proper kicks... But i am anxiously awaiting the day and i will be 19 weeks tomorrow... Have an ultrasound on tuesday and I am hoping to find out what team i am on...


----------



## MickyMoo

ok ladies i was just about to put my pics up but i have no idea how haha some one help ?X


----------



## holywoodmum

MickyMoo said:


> ok ladies i was just about to put my pics up but i have no idea how haha some one help ?X

If you have the pic on your computer, when you're replying, click for Advanced options, then you will see a paperclip above the text entry box, just click on that, select your image file and it will be uploaded to bnb :)


----------



## chele

So here is me at 30 weeks. And me with clothes on. I look 100000 times better with clothes on!! Still got massive B. It's here til the end so am learning to love it and stick it out. Baby has moved back down to kicking around belly button today.

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3710-30.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3700-30.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3713-30.jpg


----------



## MickyMoo

theres are my 18+4 days thank you holywoodmum for help :) xxx:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00442-20100201-1151.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 19









IMG00443-20100201-1203.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## chele

And here is my slow growth for you all to see, all with B held in but you can see how much the top B has grown. 

17-30 weeks
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/Windowcollection-1.jpg


----------



## Erised

Chele, I -love- the way that top in the last picture fits you. It's very flattering, yet shows you're definitely pregnant. Love the look =D
As for the progression pictures, I wish I had stuck to it better ... I'd planned to do so, but think I ended up taking a random picture every 3 weeks or so rather than same clothes, same position as I had planned during the first few weeks of pregnancy. Definitely something worth looking back on once your little one is here.

MickyMoo, you look gorgeous as well =)


----------



## chele

Thanks erised. Taking shots clothed as advised by you all has made me feel a lot better.
Never too late to do a growth shot photo- get ur last few weeks documented!


----------



## Jetters

Chele, YAY! Bump at last! Looks like whoever suggested the baby was in the 'top' but was right. Am pleased for you hun, do you feel better?


----------



## chele

I do i do. I feel a lot more relaxed and proud. Thanks jetters x


----------



## WhosThatGirl

My 29 week plus size bump is over in my avatar
<---------


----------



## sophieloafy

Here is my 27+4 week bump. I am a pre preg size 22/24 and my bmi is 42. I had a slight B when i was newly preg but its all gone now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







19454_105431822809640_100000284677373_139387_6546184_n.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LesleyP

Ok so *finally* managed to get the courage to upload a picture. Here's me at 21+3:

https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i80/lesleyannepurse/SDC113312.jpg


----------



## winterdeep

Lovely Ladies!


----------



## amieclaire

Great bumps ladies! :)


----------



## Second Chance

Lesley you look great! And your bump is perfect... i am so happy for you! and jealous all at the same time! Looks great


----------



## WhosThatGirl

30 week plus size bump. I'm 5'8 and a US size 18 pre pregnancy.


----------



## Jetters

^ awesome bump, you look great!!


----------



## Bee26

Who's that girl - I think your bump and my bump are quite similar.....

Ladies all looking stunning xxx


----------



## scotsgirl

this is my bump girls!!!:thumbup: 20 weeks exactly.
ignore dodgy unmatching undies!! im pregnant lol:shrug:

oh and im normally size 18 on top, 14 on bottom and 5ft
 



Attached Files:







DSC00170.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 18









DSC00171.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Erised

Getting near the end now! 
35Weeks 6Days:

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/91__280x200_35weeks6days.jpg


----------



## winterdeep

My 19 week bump :blush:
 



Attached Files:







19weekbump.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrsraggle

Gorgeous bumps everyone!


----------



## NeyNey

Oh wow, I'm so thrilled to find this thread!!!

Your bumps are just gorgeous girls!!!


----------



## RinnaRoo

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Peaceandphotography88/DSC_0218.jpg

Myself at 17 weeks. Size 11-12 pre pregnancy. That's plus size here in the states. :[ Ill post again when Im 20 weeks!!

Everyones bumps are so cute!


----------



## westbrja

Chele - I have the exact same pre-B belly as you. My belly button disappears when I sit down lmao. Its like my B is upside down tho with the top being larger lol. I've had 2 kiddos already and it never really went away.
Erised - I bought the Be-Band but it doesn't seem to do much for me. I think because I have such a prominent B. I will keep working at it lol.
Great bumps ladies no matter what size or shape!


----------



## sabriena

RinnaRoo said:


> https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Peaceandphotography88/DSC_0218.jpg
> 
> Myself at 17 weeks. Size 11-12 pre pregnancy. That's plus size here in the states. :[ Ill post again when Im 20 weeks!!
> 
> Everyones bumps are so cute!

Your bump is adorable! I think it's ridiculous that 11-12 is considered plus size. I had no idea it was. I thought plus size started later. Shows how much I pay attention!


----------



## MilitaryMummy

So here's my update lol.
the pic that i got the blue nightie on is 15 + 0 Wks and the one with the black is today at 17 + 0. Sorry bout the stretch marks in the 2nd pic lol. 
Can you see a change??? xxx


----------



## mrsraggle

Bump pic at 29+0!

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/290.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Beautiful bumps ladies i am so jealous lol...


----------



## bky

Here is me at 20 weeks.


And my horrible house and sleepy dog.:blush:
 



Attached Files:







20weekbelly2.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Luke's_mummy

29 Weeks! XD 

First pic is 26 weeks... Any Growth?

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/26weeks3days.jpg


https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/Picture056.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/Picture052.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/Picture057.jpg

Am worried about how low it looks. Excuse my face in the last pic! x


----------



## Second Chance

me at 20 weeks today!! I look horrible but whatever
 



Attached Files:







Picture 003.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 20









Picture 004.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 14









Picture 006.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 16









Picture 007.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Second Chance

mummy2be17 you deffinately look bigger, well at least more filled out... You look great, beautiful baby bump...


----------



## Luke's_mummy

thanks =] i didn't really think i'd grown till i looked at the pics TBH
xxx


----------



## NeyNey

girls you all look so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## lesliedraper

I am an 18 on top and bottom pre-pregnancy.

22w5d
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 14









017.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5









019.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Second Chance

Just found out today that im on team..... Pink!!!! Went in for ultrasounds on my kidneys and gallbladder and i have a ton of gallstones, but the ultrasound tech looked and said he saw a girl!!!! Never been happier Cant wait to welcome CassLynn Raeleen into the world! :cloud9:


----------



## LesleyP

Second Chance said:


> Just found out today that im on team..... Pink!!!! Went in for ultrasounds on my kidneys and gallbladder and i have a ton of gallstones, but the ultrasound tech looked and said he saw a girl!!!! Never been happier Cant wait to welcome CassLynn Raeleen into the world! :cloud9:

Congrats hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Second Chance

thanks I am so excited, although i am still adjusting to saying my daughter


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Hey ladies...I was a size 14 pre-pregnancy... Do you all see any growth, first pic is 12 weeks and second pic is 16 weeks!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12wks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9









16weekbumppic.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## terrie0617

Well this is the first time in my life I've been a larger size, just packed it on the last few pregnancies and kept it, I'm a solid 14 but sometimes 16. I'm having such a hard time finding maternity pants all my old L and xL just don't fit anymore, I'm so glad winter will be over soon. (I'm only 5ft 3) and was a mere 100lbs when we got married. Oh, well...guess that's what 11 pregnancies will do. In fact I had just started losing weight when I got pregnant. I was walking everyday, and I don't think I was losing lbs per se but I had started fitting into a few 12's. Oh, well...try again in the fall!
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_v9-15YBc73M/S2uoRqV8tcI/AAAAAAAADU0/xOkpLErdTVk/s320/2-4-10+015.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Prayinforbaby I certainly see a difference there maybe its the shirt but you are bigger :) beautiful baby belly! Look great!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

29weeks 4days

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/29weeks4days.jpg
From the Top
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/294top.jpg

and Me and OH being silly... Smileesss =]

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/Smiles294.jpg

xx


----------



## philly1982

I'm so jealous of your lovely bumps ladies! I have only got a little podge at the mo! :-( xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Aww, you'll have one before you know it... and then you'll be all uncomfortable and wish it was smaller LOL! Xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

BEAUTIFUL SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL!

Will have to post one here in a while myself.:thumbup:


----------



## RinnaRoo

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Peaceandphotography88/DSC_0074.jpg

Me at 19 weeks!


----------



## Ashes

baby.love said:


> I'm a + size girl (16) and proud :)
> 
> Here was my bump at 23 weeks
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/23weeksx4.jpg
> 
> BTW you look fab hun.. xxxx

Aww your baby bump is sooo cute! You look great hun!


----------



## Ashes

purpledaisy2 said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> I've eventually got round to posting a bump picture, I'm 23+4 in it.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone else had any they'd like to share?
> 
> I know mine doesnt necessarily look like much of a bump but I can tell a huge difference - its no longer flabby it has some substance to it :haha:
> 
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z43/tanyapearce/bb.jpg

ADORABLE babybump!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Ashes

deegilbert said:


> Great bumps ladies!

Well your baby bump is precious! Congrats!:hugs:


----------



## Second Chance

Mummy2B17 you look so good! I love your baby bump all you ladies look great I cant wait till mine starts showing!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Aww thank you =] I can't wait for my little boy to be here lol! xxx


----------



## Kim_I

Here I am!!!!!! Huge I know!...but I only gained 3 lbs...its all belly!..or thats what i like to tell myself!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Wow! You look amazing Kim! XD xxx


----------



## Second Chance

Mummy2B17 I know how you feel your quite a bit farther along than I am but I am is the same poseition! I just cant wait for my little girl to be here!

Kim You look amazing, Its so exciting!


----------



## Dbaby129

Ladies all lovely bumps.. I am almost making my way here will be here soon.. can't wait to post


----------



## karamel

21 weeks & 1 day :)


----------



## sophieloafy

terrie0617 said:


> Well this is the first time in my life I've been a larger size, just packed it on the last few pregnancies and kept it, I'm a solid 14 but sometimes 16. I'm having such a hard time finding maternity pants all my old L and xL just don't fit anymore, I'm so glad winter will be over soon. (I'm only 5ft 3) and was a mere 100lbs when we got married. Oh, well...guess that's what 11 pregnancies will do. In fact I had just started losing weight when I got pregnant. I was walking everyday, and I don't think I was losing lbs per se but I had started fitting into a few 12's. Oh, well...try again in the fall!
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_v9-15YBc73M/S2uoRqV8tcI/AAAAAAAADU0/xOkpLErdTVk/s320/2-4-10+015.jpg

sorry, this is compeletely nuts.... but has anyone ever told you that you look like charlize theron????? You are the spittin image of her!


----------



## Ashes

mummy2b17 said:


> Aww thank you =] I can't wait for my little boy to be here lol! xxx

Girl you look so cute! Your baby bump is adorable! I hope I look that good when I get preggo! :hugs:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thank you hunny =] xxx


----------



## lesliedraper

Hi all - I'm new so any advice/help is appreciated. Beautiful bumps ladies :)

I'm due June 9th. I'm 23w3 days currently. 

I'm an 18 pre-pregnancy and haven't gained any weight yet :) I am slowly starting to get a bump but it is very B-ish.

Here is my pic at 22w5d- 

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrsraggle

My 30+0 bump. Very noticeable B still but I'm getting quite big now!
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/300.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Looking GREAT MissRaggle hon! XD Can't believe we're so far along now can you? I wonder who will pop first? Me or you? with our one day gap! xxx


----------



## Mercy2

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/011-2.jpg

This is me at only 14 weeks. I was a Size 20 pre preg, but I have lost 2 stone since falling preg as I have had Hyperemisis! yuk! but I still think I have a big bump for 14 weeks lol.
I did have a B shape till this last week! it seems to be filling out evenly now!


----------



## mrsraggle

mummy2b17 said:


> Looking GREAT MissRaggle hon! XD Can't believe we're so far along now can you? I wonder who will pop first? Me or you? with our one day gap! xxx

Thanks, you too! I know I said to my MIL earlier, I can't believe I'm only 10ish weeks away. EEK! I reckon I might go 5-6 days over (no idea why :shrug: just a gut feeling) so who knows!?


----------



## Second Chance

mrsraggle you look so good! I bet you and Mummy2b1 are just so excited! i am so happy for both of you and my moneys on Mummy poppin first...LOL you look great! 

Mercy 2 your bump is big but it is the perfect shape cant even tell you had a b shape at all... YOU ALL LOOK SO GOOD!! I cant wait to start filling out :D


----------



## Second Chance

lesliedraper said:


> Hi all - I'm new so any advice/help is appreciated. Beautiful bumps ladies :)
> 
> I'm due June 9th. I'm 23w3 days currently.
> 
> I'm an 18 pre-pregnancy and haven't gained any weight yet :) I am slowly starting to get a bump but it is very B-ish.
> 
> Here is my pic at 22w5d-
> 
> What do you think?

You know my bump looks almost identical to yours... I am currently 20+5 and the way i see it as long as my little princess is healthy and growing like she should be it really doesnt matter if I have the "Ideal" baby bump! I am hoping that in time I'll grow into it, if not it really doesnt mean as much as a healthy pregnancy... Thats how i see it, plus we both still have some growing to do... just wait till they hit their big growth spurts that'll be fun! :happydance:


----------



## Mercy2

Second Chance said:


> mrsraggle you look so good! I bet you and Mummy2b1 are just so excited! i am so happy for both of you and my moneys on Mummy poppin first...LOL you look great!
> 
> Mercy 2 your bump is big but it is the perfect shape cant even tell you had a b shape at all... YOU ALL LOOK SO GOOD!! I cant wait to start filling out :D

Thanks hun, It seems to be popping out quite quickly :wacko: , I did show quite early with my son tho, So I was expecting an even earier bump with this one! :kiss:

Happy Valentines day to everyone too x :hugs:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol! Woop Second chance... Lets hope I pop first XD xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

mrsraggle said:


> Thanks, you too! I know I said to my MIL earlier, I can't believe I'm only 10ish weeks away. EEK! I reckon I might go 5-6 days over (no idea why :shrug: just a gut feeling) so who knows!?

EVERYONE seems to think that I'm going to pop early... so who knows?! xxx


----------



## mrshuebner201

Erised said:


> There's a whole load of gorgeous 'plus sized' bumps, and I'm so so happy this thread is here for them! I know that obviously they'd all be welcome in the normal sticky thread, but I personally prefer this one, just feel more comfortable in it.
> 
> A little early, but I'm stuck in maternity pants due to normal pants making me feel sick (too tight at the end of the day), so figured I might as well start bump pictures. It doesn't show yet under normal clothes, but I love that in the morning when waking up and when laying down I can definitely tell things have changed. My stomach has more bump shape, feels a lot harder ... and has a baby in it!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> i love those pants where did u get them?


----------



## lesliedraper

Second Chance said:


> lesliedraper said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - I'm new so any advice/help is appreciated. Beautiful bumps ladies :)
> 
> I'm due June 9th. I'm 23w3 days currently.
> 
> I'm an 18 pre-pregnancy and haven't gained any weight yet :) I am slowly starting to get a bump but it is very B-ish.
> 
> Here is my pic at 22w5d-
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> You know my bump looks almost identical to yours... I am currently 20+5 and the way i see it as long as my little princess is healthy and growing like she should be it really doesnt matter if I have the "Ideal" baby bump! I am hoping that in time I'll grow into it, if not it really doesnt mean as much as a healthy pregnancy... Thats how i see it, plus we both still have some growing to do... just wait till they hit their big growth spurts that'll be fun! :happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks for relating to me. I really want to have a cute bump but think that what you said is right - health is more important. My little man is healthy as can be. I would love to see a picture of your bump to compare to mine :)


----------



## Erised

That post is from a while ago, by the sounds of when I just started showing ... in which case the only pair of maternity pants I had were bought in a shop called 'Prenatal' in Holland. Just had a look on their website, and they don't seem to have it any more - sorry.

Love all the new bumps that have been posted on here =)
All of you ladies look gorgeous!!


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

20w 4d
 



Attached Files:







2mzhus.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Odd Socks

Mine's appeared! Bump at 17+6 :)
xx
 



Attached Files:







100215-085729.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kermie219

I love this thread mind if I gate crash from 3rd tri??? So this was me last week working on the nursery:) what you think? 

So as far as crappy scan phots, gd, not feeling movement because of my bmi the midwives and the books may I add have all been wrong! Everything is smooth as it could be and she is even head down:) So :smug: to them and try to :ignore: all the negative crap that you hear from everywhere!! It's nice to be careful but not to make people freak out and be nervous! anyway here it goes......
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5156.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 50









DSCF5177.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 58


----------



## holywoodmum

Second Chance said:


> me at 20 weeks today!! I look horrible but whatever

Second Chance I don't think you look horrible at all, I think particularly in that dress your bump looks lovely!!


----------



## Second Chance

Thank You for that, Ive found ways to hide to definition of my b when i wear things like that... LOL but i will take an honest no hiding it picture! I have always had a b shape to my body maybe I'll pop maybe i wont we'll just wait and see... Here you are leslie
 



Attached Files:







Picture 009.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 12









Picture 010.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrsraggle

kermie219 said:


> I love this thread mind if I gate crash from 3rd tri??? So this was me last week working on the nursery:) what you think?
> 
> So as far as crappy scan phots, gd, not feeling movement because of my bmi the midwives and the books may I add have all been wrong! Everything is smooth as it could be and she is even head down:) So :smug: to them and try to :ignore: all the negative crap that you hear from everywhere!! It's nice to be careful but not to make people freak out and be nervous! anyway here it goes......

You look superb! Books have been wrong for me too so far, good scans, no GD and loads of movement (until recently but I suspect that's more running out of space than because of my weight).


----------



## icy1975

mrsraggle said:


> You look superb! Books have been wrong for me too so far, good scans, no GD and loads of movement (until recently but I suspect that's more running out of space than because of my weight).

It's so nice to read that, I scared myself at first reading rubbish on the internet, but my widwife team have been lovely so far, my first scan was clear and at my widwife apointment this morning I heard the heartbeat through a dopler (which I read wouldn't work!!) It's really not all as bad as people would have you think, although I've got a bit to go yet and it all might change! :wacko:

(mum2be posting using my husbands log in!)


----------



## LesleyP

Me at 22+5 :)

https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i80/lesleyannepurse/225.jpg

https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i80/lesleyannepurse/225_2.jpg


----------



## winterdeep

LesleyP said:


> Me at 22+5 :)
> 
> https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i80/lesleyannepurse/225.jpg
> 
> https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i80/lesleyannepurse/225_2.jpg

Lesley you look lovely!


----------



## Second Chance

LesleyP said:


> Me at 22+5 :)
> 
> https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i80/lesleyannepurse/225.jpg
> 
> https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i80/lesleyannepurse/225_2.jpg

Awww you look amazing!!


----------



## ozzie24

fab bumps girls. i will put one up soon when its not all flab


----------



## Second Chance

I have to say as for me, I think all that "your pregnancy wont be normal" stuff, is a load of crap! I know my doctor personally hates the fact that i am overwheigt and told me he couldnt tell sex because there was too much to look through, Which was determined false by the ultrasound tech doing my gall bladder and kidneys, looked and told me he could see! not to mention i heard her heartbeat for the first time with a doppler at 16 weeks... So all that nonesense about not seeing, hearing or feeling is absolutely not true... everyone is different so i am sure there are isolated cases but its nothing to worry that you'll be one of them! I think its a scare tactic personally!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hi ladies you all look amazing, lovely bumps, I'm sooo jealous!

I felt really ready to post a picture I really looked like I was 'rounding' out (I'd lost a bit of weight due to my hypermesis so B wasn't as noticable) but then the last week I seem to have bloated out on my top B so I look like I just have a really big muffin top :cry: 

Hopefully I'll start filling out over the next few weeks, I know it's still early days but I'm desperate for bumpage!!


----------



## LesleyP

Thankyou ladies! :blush: :hugs:


----------



## Second Chance

Wow I actually JUST felt my little girl hiccup for the first time! :cloud9: That was the coolest feeling I have had yet, goodness, i am just so mezmerized by the whole thing! That was just way too neat! I am so excited now! :happydance:


----------



## lesliedraper

Second Chance said:


> Wow I actually JUST felt my little girl hiccup for the first time! :cloud9: That was the coolest feeling I have had yet, goodness, i am just so mezmerized by the whole thing! That was just way too neat! I am so excited now! :happydance:

I have felt that too - its pretty awesome - when are you due in June? I'm due June 9th :)

Thanks for posting the pic also!


----------



## jess_smurf

this is my first bump pic was taken at 19wks+4 pre preg size 16 carry 3 extra stones :( from my angel x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0260.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## winterdeep

jess_smurf said:


> this is my first bump pic was taken at 19wks+4 pre preg size 16 carry 3 extra stones :( from my angel x

:hug: you look lovely.


----------



## mandylou

i just put this in the 3rd tri bit, but im a plus size so thought id add it here too. its my first bump pic... what do you think? i feel huuuge!

34+1
 



Attached Files:







DSCI1220.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NeyNey

Aww you both look fantastic ladies xox


----------



## mommy-in-june

I made my own thread for my pic today, but wanted to join the ranks of the pleasingly plump! :happydance:

I am 22+3 and usually a size 14...

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u85/girltodie4/BabyBump.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hiya girllyss 
Heres 30 weeks 2 days =] xx

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/302front.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/302x.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/302skin.jpg 

Bummmmmmp XD xx


----------



## Mercy2

Awwww What a lovely bump Mummy2b17 :0)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thank you =] xxx


----------



## Second Chance

lesliedraper said:


> Second Chance said:
> 
> 
> Wow I actually JUST felt my little girl hiccup for the first time! :cloud9: That was the coolest feeling I have had yet, goodness, i am just so mezmerized by the whole thing! That was just way too neat! I am so excited now! :happydance:
> 
> I have felt that too - its pretty awesome - when are you due in June? I'm due June 9th :)
> 
> Thanks for posting the pic also!Click to expand...

I am due on june 28th but she measuring behind so we have to see how its, Lol so hopefully i have her in june and not July lol... And your welcome for the pix...


----------



## philly1982

Hey ladies, lovely pictures of the bumps. I getting bump envy! lol.

Was just wondering when you all started to get a proper bump? I'm a uk 18 and just look like i have put more weight on my tummy.... xxx


----------



## happygal

heres my last bump pic taken at 23+3

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/233.jpg

and heres a pic from today, 26+5

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/265.jpg


can you see much difference??:flower:


----------



## Second Chance

Happy gal, you have filled out more there is certainly a difference! Looks great I am so jealous mines still a prominent B...


----------



## wallace272

i love all these pictures ........ well the ones i looked xx


----------



## sabriena

I'll be brave and post my bump picture. It really is in what you wear and I wore this shirt especially to make my bump look bigger!  

I'm pre-pregnancy size 20 and this is me at 30 weeks. 

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4352514062_0d0672c417_m.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

I was wrong about team Pink!! Its a boy... Cant believe it, went to do an ultrasound today and she said it is FOR SURE a boy even gave me pics so great I cant wait!!!


----------



## dizzy65

your bumps look great ladies :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I Absolutely love all the bumps!!! =D everyone looks so amazing! cant wait to be posting my picture on here very soon!!!! i know what kinda bump to expect now being plus size!! 

I had a chemical a few days ago fingers crossed i will be with you all soon! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## roc

Hey beautiful plus sizers!
I'm 19+2 today,
i was just wondering a couple of things...
when you take your bump pics, are you 'letting it all hang out' so to speak , or are you breathing in?
when i let it out, my bump is really round and quite big etc.. if i breathe in, it's not much different, but you can see it's not as round, is it just my flab or is it baby?
now i had rolls before i was pregnant and was a uk 16-18, not a perfectly round tummy, but i'm wondering... sorry for rambling....!
also, when you're buying maternity clothes, are you getting your actual size, or bigger? do they allow for any weight gain?


----------



## Mercy2

Here's my 15 weeks bump! 
I thought I was imagining that it was proper bump like but I think I can believe it now haha! 
What do you think guys x

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/019.jpg


----------



## MrsHart2b

well i have finally plucked up the courage to post my bump seen as tho all your bumps are just fab! im 22+6 and have put on 8lb but i dont think my bump is that big?! altho it does get bigger on an eve! what do u ladies think? thanks :D x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0112.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey everyone, I have followed this thread, even before I got pregnant! So, I thought it was time to get my own pic up!

I haven't been brave enough until now, but I feel that I have suddenly got a little bit of a bump going on. It's definitely very much a "B" bump, but my clothing has helped disguise that!! 

So here I am 17 weeks and 5 days (excuse the filthy mirror! :blush:)

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h121/BunnyG1/Bump.jpg


----------



## fruitcaz

Here i am today :)
23+1 
Normally a size 14-16 uk 
Dont want to know what size i am now :)
Tried to upload two pics but it doesnt seem to want to let me so here i am today :)
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Second Chance

aww you all look so great! Mercy2 you deffianetly have a proper bumpage going on! 
Mrshart you look great, Round and growing how exciting...
Bunnyg yours looks alot like mine but I too have noticed clothes disguise it well :) but you look great! 
Fruitcaz your bump looks like the ideal little baby bump I am so jealous of you all :) I cant wail till mine starts fillin out properly but at the rate my little man is growing im sure I will in no time...


----------



## bigbloomerz

38 week bump pics :)

https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk108/moomin_lover/Hobnob/Dscf6114abw.jpg

https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk108/moomin_lover/Hobnob/Dscf6106a.jpg

Still slightly B-ish as the top sticks out more than the bottom! lol xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Fab bumps!!


----------



## chele

Love the photos bigbloomerz!!!!!!!!! Not long now! x


----------



## mrsraggle

chele said:


> Love the photos bigbloomerz!!!!!!!!! Not long now! x

We need some more from you chele!


----------



## Second Chance

I just love all the baby bumps you all look so good!


----------



## Ashes

Second Chance said:


> LesleyP said:
> 
> 
> Me at 22+5 :)
> 
> https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i80/lesleyannepurse/225.jpg
> 
> https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i80/lesleyannepurse/225_2.jpg
> 
> Awww you look amazing!!Click to expand...

Hiya!!! Just wanted to let you know that your baby bump is adorable! Your a gorgeous preggo mommy!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Second Chance

:)


----------



## lesliedraper

First picture is 22w and second is 24w

Hoping that my B goes away soon!


** For those of you who had B bumps....when did it go away??
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 4









008.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsraggle

Here's my 31+0 pic!

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/310.jpg


----------



## chele

mrsraggle said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> Love the photos bigbloomerz!!!!!!!!! Not long now! x
> 
> We need some more from you chele!Click to expand...

haha Monday is just around the corner then you'll get my 33 week B bump shots!


----------



## chele

Love love love the new shot mrsraggle. You've really grown this last few weeks. Looking great


----------



## chele

lesliedraper said:


> First picture is 22w and second is 24w
> 
> Hoping that my B goes away soon!
> 
> 
> ** For those of you who had B bumps....when did it go away??

Fingers crossed ur not one of the small percentage of us that never lose it. I'm 33 weeks Monday and mine is here til the end. I've had my ups and downs over it but have learned to get on with it. The top b of mine is way bigger now than when I got pregnant but I feel the baby kick just under my boobs so I know the b is full of my baby. Bless!

On the other hand loads of people lose theirs at 23 or about 30 weeks depending. Great shots though!! Xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ive still got a B shape now at 38 weeks doesnt look as obvious as it did before tho. I love my bump now for the fact that it actually looks like im preg rather than just fat lol.xx


----------



## nicholatmn

I wish I could post here. Technically I am a plus size (size 12 - 14 in USA), but I had a flat stomach, so my bump is not a plus size bump. :(


----------



## bigbloomerz

Post away hun, all sizes welcome! You post where u feel most comfortable xx


----------



## lesliedraper

bigbloomerz said:


> Ive still got a B shape now at 38 weeks doesnt look as obvious as it did before tho. I love my bump now for the fact that it actually looks like im preg rather than just fat lol.xx

It would be great to see a pic :)

I think mine will go away and I don't know why...I feel alot of pressure by my belly button which is where the indent of my B is so I think I am growing there....who knows. I'm only 24 weeks and can see it changing so I'm hopeful but it doesn't matter in the end I know :)


I love this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mercy2

I just looked Down at my Laptop and noticed THIS!!!! hahaha

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/011-4.jpg

Then I Just couldnt resist posting this one too! haha! I am getting addicted to this thread! 

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/001-2.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Aww your bump is so cute Mercy! Mine does that too when I am sitting with the laptop on my lap but mines just to over lap lol... Your bump looks so good!
Nicholatmn, Post away. I dont think thread was made to shun skinnier plus sizers just make us bigger ones more comfortable! I personally love to look at all baby bumps plus size or not! Not matter how imperfect it may look, a bump is a beautiful thing!


----------



## nicholatmn

Second Chance said:


> Aww your bump is so cute Mercy! Mine does that too when I am sitting with the laptop on my lap but mines just to over lap lol... Your bump looks so good!
> Nicholatmn, Post away. I dont think thread was made to shun skinnier plus sizers just make us bigger ones more comfortable! I personally love to look at all baby bumps plus size or not! Not matter how imperfect it may look, a bump is a beautiful thing!

I didn't think it was a shun to skinner people, lol, it just makes me jealous! 
And I used to be jealous of people who were thinner than me. not anymore!


----------



## Second Chance

Lol, Jealous, I get that way too more so jealous of those plus size girls with better bodies since mines so B shaped... Either way Im sure we'd all love to see pictures! I know i would! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

She has an adorable bump... Post it, honey! :)


----------



## Mercy2

I cant get enough of seeing all shaped and sized bumps! I think I am Bump-a-holc haha! Hubby yells at me for staring at ladies bumps when we're out! haha! I just think Pregnant women look fab! whatever size we are x x


----------



## bky

nicholatmn said:


> I wish I could post here. Technically I am a plus size (size 12 - 14 in USA), but I had a flat stomach, so my bump is not a plus size bump. :(

I just have belly fat on the bottom of my bump so never got the B-shape.
Post away! :D
I need to get a picture of my 22 week bump on here... I have to get OH to take the pictures now. :blush:


----------



## Ashes

sabriena said:


> RinnaRoo said:
> 
> 
> https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Peaceandphotography88/DSC_0218.jpg
> 
> Myself at 17 weeks. Size 11-12 pre pregnancy. That's plus size here in the states. :[ Ill post again when Im 20 weeks!!
> 
> Everyones bumps are so cute!
> 
> Your bump is adorable! I think it's ridiculous that 11-12 is considered plus size. I had no idea it was. I thought plus size started later. Shows how much I pay attention!Click to expand...

Adorable baby bump!:happydance: When are you due hun?


----------



## Second Chance

Mercy2 Its so nice to know Im not alone I also catch myself looking at other womens bumps too.. I just love it and knowing how it feels and whats going on I just love to meet and see other pregnant women! All bumps are beautiful I with you on that!!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

31 Weeks! XD 

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/31massiveweeks.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/31weeksskin.jpg


XD xxx


----------



## scrummy mummy

looking good ladies :)

heres my 18 week bump im a size uk18 :cry: what do you think ladies?
 



Attached Files:







more stuff 007.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## winterdeep

Looks like all bump to me, love.


----------



## Rachel_ni

I was just getting ready for bed and thought I'd take a wee picture of my bump. My 1st picture!! Check out how round it looks!! haha I thought it was funny, so had to share!xxx
 



Attached Files:







mebump.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mercy2

aww Rachel that is a fab bump!!!


----------



## chele

Still feeling like a total fraud. Here's my 33 week photo in better clothing, and an actual 33 week shot with tight top. My B is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuge still. Oh well

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3724-338.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3724-33.jpg


----------



## bigbloomerz

Chele your bump is lovely!! no need to feel like a fraud :hugs: that B will pop out as you get further along im sure :) 

scrummymummy , rachel_ni and mummy2be17 your bumps are lovely :) xx


----------



## Rachel_ni

Ahhhh I love your bump chele!! xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

is it strange that I can really notice the difference between the boy and girl bumps now!! 
I guess it doesnt apply to everyone but girls def look more pointy! IMO.

Im having a boy and im also a plus size and my belly is very round.. and im quite tall so its quite low!! xxxx


----------



## emmasmommy

I am a size 20 pre pregnacy. Here I am 20 weeks pregnnt with twins:)
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Rachel_ni

xrosanna said:


> is it strange that I can really notice the difference between the boy and girl bumps now!!
> I guess it doesnt apply to everyone but girls def look more pointy! IMO.
> 
> Im having a boy and im also a plus size and my belly is very round.. and im quite tall so its quite low!! xxxx

My bump is soooo freakishly round!! Do you think Im having a boy then? I am so excited to find out!! 11th March can't come quick enough! There have only been girl babies in our family so far... I have 8 nieces. I would love love love a boy!!! :) x


----------



## Rachel_ni

emmasmommy said:


> I am a size 20 pre pregnacy. Here I am 20 weeks pregnnt with twins:)

Your bump is gorgeous :) Twins??? Exciting! Congrats xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Rachel_ni said:


> My bump is soooo freakishly round!! Do you think Im having a boy then? I am so excited to find out!! 11th March can't come quick enough! There have only been girl babies in our family so far... I have 8 nieces. I would love love love a boy!!! :) x

You could be having a boy lol! Although you never know.. I had pretty much the same symptoms as my friend whose about 4 weeks ahead of me.. and she's having a girl. The only difference was that her bump was really high up and pointy. She's also put weight on everywhere bless her. She swells a lot too! 

I haven't had any of that, just put weight on on my thighs and bum.. and bump of course! I rarely had any morning sickness, she had a lot. I have got a major outbreak of spots, all over my back and face, it's horrible. And my chest!! My hair's gone really lank and greasy all the time. That's about it!! I love orange juice too which is supposed to be a sign of a girl.. but he's def a little boy! xxxxx


----------



## Rachel_ni

I haven't put on too much weight yet, just on bump! But i've always been a sorta biggish girl (size 14-16) and im quite tall, so im told I can carry it well! I've come out in such an outburst of spots of my face as well... and my back! Something I didn't really experience before pregnancy! My back is always itchy as well for some reason... suffering from really dry skin! Oh the joys of pregnancy! haha but im loving every minute... I'll make sure and let you know what Im having when I find out on the 11th March!! :) xxx


----------



## Laura80

This is me today at 21+4.
 



Attached Files:







IMGP3418a.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cinnamum

heres meeee... 25+1

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/ourbump2251.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/bump2251-1.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/mybump2251.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/bump2251.jpg


----------



## E&L's mummy

forgive me i havent caught up with all the posts and bumps in a while. 

cinnamum.....O...M.....G!! what a fab bump. no mistaking it hun, youre knocked up!! lol

i need to get hubby to take a piccie when he gets back so i can put it up. i feel huge but still have the stupid flabby wobbly bit right at the bottom of my bump which is getting me down abit as it makes my bump look like fat rather than baby iykwim.


----------



## E&L's mummy

stoopid double post.


----------



## babydeabreu

hi everyone...thought id add to this lovely collection of bumps. for some reason i love seeing other girls bumps even in the street i stare at pregnant woman like im obsest..does anyone else do this or am i just strange? lol

anywayz heres me at 14+2 taken today :) xx

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/P1010006-2.jpg


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies, remembered to take my pic yesterday but haven't been able to upload till today lol.
my 1st pic is 15 weeks, 2nd is 17 weeks and the end 2 are 19 weeks.... Can you see a difference?
Im originally a uk size 16 pre-pregnancy. lol. xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

MilitaryMummy said:


> Hi ladies, remembered to take my pic yesterday but haven't been able to upload till today lol.
> my 1st pic is 15 weeks, 2nd is 17 weeks and the end 2 are 19 weeks.... Can you see a difference?
> Im originally a uk size 16 pre-pregnancy. lol. xxx
> 
> View attachment 64610
> 
> 
> View attachment 64611
> 
> 
> View attachment 64612
> 
> 
> View attachment 64613



you have a well lovely bump...and huge :) you can see a big difference hun :thumbup:


----------



## cinnamum

E&L's mummy said:


> forgive me i havent caught up with all the posts and bumps in a while.
> 
> cinnamum.....O...M.....G!! what a fab bump. no mistaking it hun, youre knocked up!! lol
> 
> i need to get hubby to take a piccie when he gets back so i can put it up. i feel huge but still have the stupid flabby wobbly bit right at the bottom of my bump which is getting me down abit as it makes my bump look like fat rather than baby iykwim.

heheheee, dont let it get you down hun.
i have the bit of flab ender neath if i wear my bump band. :dohh: it pulls me down slightly as well as pulling me up. if that makes sense.
it seems to be alot easier this time round, i think i have learn't that the more i moan the less people listen. lol xxx :dohh:


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh for a tummy tuck while they are doing the c-section!! lol. hubby thinks ive got a def bump and he reckons its bigger earlier too....:dohh: surely not...DD2 was 9lb 15. dont think i could cope with bigger lol.


----------



## nicholatmn

Due to certain privacy issues, I had to crop out my face and blur the background...

But here is mine! I have a tiny B-bump! lol I didn't have one of those when I first got pregnant! :blush: I love food!


----------



## karamel

22 weeks 2 days :)


----------



## mrsraggle

Gorgeous bumps - definitely filling out Chele, even in the tight top, you're looking fab! My top B is also still sticking noticeably forward, bizarre really.


----------



## winterdeep

E&L's mummy said:


> forgive me i havent caught up with all the posts and bumps in a while.
> 
> cinnamum.....O...M.....G!! what a fab bump. no mistaking it hun, youre knocked up!! lol
> 
> i need to get hubby to take a piccie when he gets back so i can put it up. i feel huge but still have the stupid flabby wobbly bit right at the bottom of my bump which is getting me down abit as it makes my bump look like fat rather than baby iykwim.

I have that evil wobbly bit at the bottom of my bump, too. I hate it! gak.


----------



## Rachel_ni

winterdeep said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> forgive me i havent caught up with all the posts and bumps in a while.
> 
> cinnamum.....O...M.....G!! what a fab bump. no mistaking it hun, youre knocked up!! lol
> 
> i need to get hubby to take a piccie when he gets back so i can put it up. i feel huge but still have the stupid flabby wobbly bit right at the bottom of my bump which is getting me down abit as it makes my bump look like fat rather than baby iykwim.
> 
> I have that evil wobbly bit at the bottom of my bump, too. I hate it! gak.Click to expand...

I have it tooo!! When does it go away? :( its frustrating!x


----------



## want2bamom

nicholatmn said:


> Due to certain privacy issues, I had to crop out my face and blur the background...
> 
> But here is mine! I have a tiny B-bump! lol I didn't have one of those when I first got pregnant! :blush: I love food!

You definently don't look plus size????


----------



## nicholatmn

want2bamom said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Due to certain privacy issues, I had to crop out my face and blur the background...
> 
> But here is mine! I have a tiny B-bump! lol I didn't have one of those when I first got pregnant! :blush: I love food!
> 
> You definently don't look plus size????Click to expand...

I am by American standards. lol


----------



## want2bamom

really eh?? wow, well you look great!!


----------



## nicholatmn

want2bamom said:


> really eh?? wow, well you look great!!

Well, thank you! :D


----------



## Second Chance

Aww theres so much bumpage going on in the few days ive been gone... You all look so amazing... I will be posting some new pix in the coming weeks but as for now, i stall have a terrible b and i am happy with it as long as my little boy is doing good! You all look so great...


----------



## E&L's mummy

Rachel_ni said:


> I have it tooo!! When does it go away? :( its frustrating!x

dunno. mine is not helped by the fact ive lost 6 kilos so its all flabby skin. :cry: im gonna ask at my next appointment with consultant if he will chop it off for me while he is doing my c-section. doubt he will tho.


----------



## Lliena

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/bump%20pics/1552.jpg

Nearly 16 week bump pic :happydance: I still have a b with no clothes on and bottom half is flabby but Im finally starting to look pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## MickyMoo

pink top 20 weeks, purple top 21 weeks orange top 21=3 :)
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 4









20 weeks x.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 13









21weeks.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 6









21+3.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lesliedraper

24w3d bump -green shirt

25w bump - blue shirt
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5









013.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## chele

E&L's mummy said:


> Rachel_ni said:
> 
> 
> I have it tooo!! When does it go away? :( its frustrating!x
> 
> dunno. mine is not helped by the fact ive lost 6 kilos so its all flabby skin. :cry: im gonna ask at my next appointment with consultant if he will chop it off for me while he is doing my c-section. doubt he will tho.Click to expand...

For some people it doesn't, i.e. me!!

Hahha if I have a Csectio I'm getting lipo at the same time!


----------



## Mercy2

Lovely bumps everyone! I think I'll post another in a week or two lol!


----------



## NeyNey

Awww lovely bumps guys xox


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

You ladies look fabulous!! 


Here's my twin boys at 22 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







307u9lc.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 38


----------



## ourbump

Loving the bumps! I really should get my act together and post mine! I'm 20 weeks today Will try to do it tomorrow! If I can get my hubby to help!!


----------



## Second Chance

Wow mommy2kaleigh you look great! How exciting is twins?? I love the bump:hugs:


----------



## Second Chance

The rest of the beautiful bumps going on in here You all look great, beautiful baby bumps


----------



## Bee26

Rachel_ni said:


> winterdeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> forgive me i havent caught up with all the posts and bumps in a while.
> 
> cinnamum.....O...M.....G!! what a fab bump. no mistaking it hun, youre knocked up!! lol
> 
> i need to get hubby to take a piccie when he gets back so i can put it up. i feel huge but still have the stupid flabby wobbly bit right at the bottom of my bump which is getting me down abit as it makes my bump look like fat rather than baby iykwim.
> 
> I have that evil wobbly bit at the bottom of my bump, too. I hate it! gak.Click to expand...
> 
> I have it tooo!! When does it go away? :( its frustrating!xClick to expand...

I have one of those...Im nearly 33 weeks and its nearly gone...yeeeay!!!!!!


----------



## sjminimac

here's my first 'bump' post - 14 weeks. :wave:

Pre-pregnancy had gone from a big UK size 18 to a size 14 (just), am now back in 16 on bottom but still 14 on top if they stretch around my belly!

What do you think ladies? Is it just pizza and ice cream or is it baby? :shrug:

I'll post another tomorrow when I'm 15 weeks so you can let me know if there's been any progression. Please ignore the clothes on the bed in the background! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







bump 14 wks.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Blessed1

Just wanted to post my latest pic :) I still can't believe I am posing in my panties and bra! lol You ladies are looking fab! :)
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/angtapia/Random/DSCN2114-1-1.jpg
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/angtapia/Random/DSCN2148-1.jpg
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/angtapia/Random/DSCN2175.jpg
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/angtapia/Random/DSCN2248.jpg
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/angtapia/Random/DSCN2246.jpg


----------



## bky

Here is me at 22 ...well just about 23 now.
I was doing the washing up and got water on my shirt. I look down and don't think my belly is that big, but then I see these pictures and I feel reasonably sized. My belly is definitely outpacing my boobs though!
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## holywoodmum

Blessed1 you're filling out nicely there, lovely smooth round bump at 26 weeks!


----------



## sjminimac

here's me today at 15 weeks...anything? Or am I imagining it? x
 



Attached Files:







bump 15 wks1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 7









bump 15 wks 2.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Drazic<3

My first bump pic girls, so be gentle. I am a 16-18 and 13+2
Sorry about the size (and my toilet in the background!) 

https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/IMAG0476.jpg


----------



## sjminimac

Lovely little bump Drazic x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

all your bumps look lovely! I am jealous that i havent been able to post in weeks because argos has my camera "repairing it" and it has been over 3 weeks! And we are making a fuss about it now :growlmad:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks sjminimac, you look FAB too hun, defo a little bump coming along there :D


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Here's my first contribution, thought I'd finally add one and get some feedback, I met some other mums to be at an NCT function the other night and I felt massive, I'm bloody huge :blush:
 



Attached Files:







babyandbump.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Erised

39Weeks ... perhaps my last full week shot? She's dropping anyway, my bump is no longer lovely and round - it now has a long area where she's dropped.
 



Attached Files:







39Weeks.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mrsraggle

Gorgeous bumps!

Oooh, getting close for you Erised, still looking fabulous x


----------



## ellienellie

Lovely bump pics ladies!
I'll try and pluck up the courage to take a pic too ;)


----------



## Blessed1

holywoodmum said:


> Blessed1 you're filling out nicely there, lovely smooth round bump at 26 weeks!

Thank you! :) Depending on the clothes I wear, my bump can look massive at times! :)

Everyone is looking great!


----------



## Trinity42

Well I have been slacking... heres my 25 week bump
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/0225101900a.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/0225101901a.jpg


----------



## NeyNey

Here's my 15week2day Bump: 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/JadedMortality/152.jpg

Don't mind the Granny Panties!


----------



## sophieloafy

NeyNey said:


> Here's my 15week2day Bump:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/JadedMortality/152.jpg
> 
> Don't mind the Granny Panties!

Granny panties are the BEST!!!!!


----------



## Mercy2

Drazic<3 said:


> My first bump pic girls, so be gentle. I am a 16-18 and 13+2
> Sorry about the size (and my toilet in the background!)
> 
> https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/IMAG0476.jpg

Wow hun, what a cute bump!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mercy2

Here I am at 16 weeks! I was gunna wait to post another pic but I am addicted haha! 

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/004.jpg


----------



## Mercy2

I always seem to be wearing the same top in my pics! GOD I need More clothes Heeheehee!


----------



## winterdeep

My 21 plus 6 bump :)
 



Attached Files:







21plus6front.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9









21plus6side.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## want2bamom

So I finally had the nerve to post a bump pic!!! Still feel kinda embarrased but their is something beautiful in me and i shouldn't feel ashamed of what i look like!!!

So this me taken today at 32+4 weeks pregnant!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1092.JPG
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 15









IMG_1098.JPG
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nicholatmn

want2bamom said:


> So I finally had the nerve to post a bump pic!!! Still feel kinda embarrased but their is something beautiful in me and i shouldn't feel ashamed of what i look like!!!
> 
> So this me taken today at 32+4 weeks pregnant!!

You look lovely!! :happydance:


----------



## Raani

want2bamom said:


> So I finally had the nerve to post a bump pic!!! Still feel kinda embarrased but their is something beautiful in me and i shouldn't feel ashamed of what i look like!!!
> 
> So this me taken today at 32+4 weeks pregnant!!

:flower:hi im looking quite similar to you..Im anxiously awaiting to pop..I thought i was lucky coz my stretchmarks never made an appearance and this week i sadly welcomed it lol :-D.


----------



## Raani

Raani said:


> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> So I finally had the nerve to post a bump pic!!! Still feel kinda embarrased but their is something beautiful in me and i shouldn't feel ashamed of what i look like!!!
> 
> So this me taken today at 32+4 weeks pregnant!!
> 
> :flower:hi im looking quite similar to you..Im anxiously awaiting to pop..I thought i was lucky coz my stretchmarks never made an appearance and this week i sadly welcomed it lol :-D.Click to expand...

:kiss:at 32week my B bumpz huge.The tops quite hard and the bottom a soft.Will the bottom go hard?I was hospitalised with pre-eclemsia..And had a quite rude nurse attending 2me and she kept asking why im soft at the bottom and why if got a dent in the middle :-(


----------



## DueMarch2nd

My picture taken at 39 weeks exactly. So glad i get to post again! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







39w - Copy.JPG
File size: 112.4 KB
Views: 56


----------



## kmac625

DueMarch2nd said:


> My picture taken at 39 weeks exactly. So glad i get to post again! :dance:

You look fantastic!!! Hope you have a great labour and delivery. Good luck!


----------



## want2bamom

Ya i wonder if my B bump will ever go away!! i sure hope so!!! 

But i'm lovin everyone's bumps, so beautiful!!!!


----------



## kmac625

These are from this evening at 18w1d with my first. I think I'm a little bloated and larger than I am first thing in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







18+1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 33









18w1d.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Zakiya

My bump is mostly gas right now (11 weeks) so I'll wait.


----------



## icy1975

the top part of my B and the bottom part don't seem connected at all, they're both growing but totally seperatly of each other and I just look like I'm getting a really fat belly rather than a nice round pregnant belly :(


----------



## mordino

DueMarch2nd said:


> My picture taken at 39 weeks exactly. So glad i get to post again! :dance:

You look wonderful! Hope you have a smooth delivery! Good luck!


----------



## Rachel_ni

icy1975 said:


> the top part of my B and the bottom part don't seem connected at all, they're both growing but totally seperatly of each other and I just look like I'm getting a really fat belly rather than a nice round pregnant belly :(

Icy, I know what you mean... im having the same thing! When people look at my bump I seem to focus more on the top of half of it, because the botom is just still so flabby! It's so strange... I just hope it all fills out soon!:shrug: x


----------



## mrsraggle

Here's mine for this week, 32+0. I feel like I've shrunk since last week :(

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/320.jpg


----------



## chele

Raani said:


> :kiss:at 32week my B bumpz huge.The tops quite hard and the bottom a soft.Will the bottom go hard?I was hospitalised with pre-eclemsia..And had a quite rude nurse attending 2me and she kept asking why im soft at the bottom and why if got a dent in the middle :-(

WTF? How rude was she?! I would have been so angry, nasty cow


----------



## chele

mrsraggle you do look a bit smaller but its looking really good. Is that your DH behind you? LOL!

To everyone else, you all look fantastic and as Captain of Miserable B team I want to tell you all that even if that damn pesky B sticks around, even if the bottom stays wobbly and the top goes as hard as a football, just appreciate your unique body shape. Who wants to be a sheep anyway? It's taken me a long time to appreciate my B shape and now I've just gotten over it knowing it's here til the end.


----------



## icy1975

I know this is supposed to be for pictures, I hope people don't mind me asking a quick question, at 18wks is my baby still in the bottom bit of the B? I just don't understand why the top bit is growing and getting a bit firmer when the baby isn't even in there and the bottom bit is still squishy? sorry if I sound stupid, I'm just really confused :blush:


----------



## chele

icy1975 said:


> I know this is supposed to be for pictures, I hope people don't mind me asking a quick question, at 18wks is my baby still in the bottom bit of the B? I just don't understand why the top bit is growing and getting a bit firmer when the baby isn't even in there and the bottom bit is still squishy? sorry if I sound stupid, I'm just really confused :blush:

Ask away that's what we're here for. My baby was low low low down for such a long time. And I too couldn't understand why the top was growing at a different rate even though the baby was so low down. SO it's perfectly normal, and am just trying to recall when I started to feel mine so high. I think it was about 27 weeks when I felt it really really high. It was like the baby had moved up a foot over about a week or so. It all sounds normal to me. 

Now the top of me is as hard as ever and the bottom is squishy. A complete opposite to how I was at the beginning of second tri


----------



## winterdeep

The top gets bigger because your organs are getting pushed up there :)


----------



## Jetters

First bump pics! I'm 17 weeks tomorrow :happydance:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/bump/17wks.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/bump/17wk.jpg



To be honest i've not gained any weight and look the same as before nearly, BUT the top half really sticks out now and it's a bit more 'rounded' than usual! My arms are the bane of my life... they are as wide as me.... urgh.


----------



## Drazic<3

Mercy2 said:


> Here I am at 16 weeks! I was gunna wait to post another pic but I am addicted haha!
> 
> https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/004.jpg

Looking FAB hun!

You all look blooming gorgeous!


----------



## Mercy2

Jetters said:


> First bump pics! I'm 17 weeks tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/bump/17wks.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/bump/17wk.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest i've not gained any weight and look the same as before nearly, BUT the top half really sticks out now and it's a bit more 'rounded' than usual! My arms are the bane of my life... they are as wide as me.... urgh.

Looking good hunny!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## karamel

23 weeks 3 days :)


----------



## mrsraggle

chele said:


> mrsraggle you do look a bit smaller but its looking really good. Is that your DH behind you? LOL!

Certainly is! He's a twerp :)

I'm going to hope it's my top that makes the bump look smaller.

I'm the same as you other B bumpers, rock hard top B and wibbly bottom - nevermind! LittleBug's growing well :)


----------



## LesleyP

mrsraggle said:


> Here's mine for this week, 32+0. I feel like I've shrunk since last week :(
> 
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/320.jpg

Lovely bump!! :D

Is that your OH in the background?? :rofl:


----------



## scrummy mummy

must say your all looking good ladies :) xxx

o well time for another update do you think i have grown any?
first one taken - 17+2
second taken just - 19+2 (plz try not look at the groseness of my naked skin):dohh:
 



Attached Files:







few things 018.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6









few things 037.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hello Hello Hello Lovely Ladies! I seem to be 32 weeks XD 

Bumpy bump....

Clothed
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/32weeks-1.jpg

Skiiin
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/32weeks.jpg

Sorry about the poor quality pics... phone camera XD 

What you think?


----------



## karamel

mummy2b17 said:


> Hello Hello Hello Lovely Ladies! I seem to be 32 weeks XD
> 
> Bumpy bump....
> 
> Clothed
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/32weeks-1.jpg
> 
> Skiiin
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/32weeks.jpg
> 
> Sorry about the poor quality pics... phone camera XD
> 
> What you think?

Lovelyy :) I'm jealous!


----------



## xjleem22wksx

*I am 21 wks 3 days but this is from last week maybe wk b4  xx*


----------



## lesliedraper

25w2d - first pic

25w5d - second pic
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11









004.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## chloe85

me at 26 weeks I think my bump is small but little man is growing nicely :)
 



Attached Files:







26 wks.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Dbaby129

Ladies the bumps are very nice.. I can't wait until I can see a difference , but I can tell you that I feel my little one so much already


----------



## SKATERBUN

Hi purpledaisy2, Im 23 weeks today and my bump looks a lot like yours. Im lucky I can still get away with wearing some of my normal size 14 clothes. I feel like the bumps evenly spread now and im not eating vast amounts of food. i think the fact that im having a girl and is my first baby is the reason why ive not ballooned too much. I rather like the fact the bumps staying small as I was a stone overweight to start with so now i feel like my weights evened out a bit.


----------



## Rachel_ni

chloe85 said:


> me at 26 weeks I think my bump is small but little man is growing nicely :)

Chloe your bump is lovely!x


----------



## chele

So here's me at 34 weeks.
My favourite shot so far as I feel I look quite normal in this top and you can't see my B. But how high is my bump?! It can't get any higher!!

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3738-34.jpg


----------



## Rachel_ni

chele said:


> So here's me at 34 weeks.
> My favourite shot so far as I feel I look quite normal in this top and you can't see my B. But how high is my bump?! It can't get any higher!!
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3738-34.jpg

ahhhhhhh its gorgeous! :) x


----------



## NeyNey

chele said:


> So here's me at 34 weeks.
> My favourite shot so far as I feel I look quite normal in this top and you can't see my B. But how high is my bump?! It can't get any higher!!
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3738-34.jpg

Awww your bump is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## fifie123

Whats a B bump?


----------



## dynomyte

Everybody has wonderful bumps! I can't wait until mine shows!

And can I just say I'm so happy that there is somewhere for bigger girls to post their bumps unselfconsciously! You're all gorgeous!

I'm was an 18 before pregnancy. And though I can't really tell a difference in my stomach yet, I have a pair of size 20's that are getting a bit snug. So I know I must be changing a little bit! Hopefully in a few weeks it will be noticeable so I can post!:happydance:


----------



## cinnamum

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/26weekbump2.jpg

26 weeks :happydance:


----------



## tashalina

wow chinnamum whats a nice big bump, cant wait for mine to look like a baby bump and not just fat tee hee :D


----------



## dynomyte

Lovely bump cinna! :D

Me too, tasha! lolol! Right now it just looks like I'm getting fatter. So I can't wait until it looks like I'm actually pregnant!


----------



## fifie123

whats a B bump?


----------



## butterbaby76

what beautiful bumps im a size 8 one side and an 8 the other lol (16) and am hoping my bump also as fab ! im just 13 weeks and def have a bump already !! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

fifie123 said:


> whats a B bump?

It's when your belly makes like a B shape, so a top belly and a bottom belly and your belly button squished in the middle! So rather than a rounded beach ball bump it takes on more of a B shape


----------



## MickyMoo

Hi ladies here are my 22+5 today try not to laugh :blush:
 



Attached Files:







22+50jpg.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 23









22+5.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jetters

butterbaby76 said:


> what beautiful bumps im a size 8 one side and an 8 the other lol (16) and am hoping my bump also as fab ! im just 13 weeks and def have a bump already !! :happydance:



:rofl:


----------



## camocutie2006

Beautiful bumps ladies!


----------



## Rachel_ni

This is me! 20+3 weeks...( my ticker needs updating ) ! I'm a size 16, and still have quite a B Bump... but depending on my clothes it's easy to disguise!!x
 



Attached Files:







20weeks!.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Second Chance

Rachel_ni said:


> This is me! 20+3 weeks...( my ticker needs updating ) ! I'm a size 16, and still have quite a B Bump... but depending on my clothes it's easy to disguise!!x

You dont look at all like you'd have a b-bump, You look great! Beautiful bump :hugs:


----------



## Rachel_ni

Thanks Chance!! haha It really depends on what I'm wearing and what time of the day it is! I took this shortly after I ate a feed at dinner, so my bump was more round up top! I'm wearing my maternity leggings from Debenhams! They are great for the support and soooo comfy!!xx


----------



## chloe85

Rachel_ni said:


> chloe85 said:
> 
> 
> me at 26 weeks I think my bump is small but little man is growing nicely :)
> 
> Chloe your bump is lovely!xClick to expand...

Aww thank you it's finally coming along lol x


----------



## sweetniss113

this is me at 25+2 

the little princess with pgtails is my 2 year old the boy is my 4 year old the one with short hair is my 13 year old and my mother in law is acroos the table from my 2 year old I also have a 17 year old boy not into family picnics anymore.
 



Attached Files:







P2280387.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Rachel_ni

sweetniss113 said:


> this is me at 25+2
> 
> the little princess with pgtails is my 2 year old the boy is my 4 year old the one with short hair is my 13 year old and my mother in law is acroos the table from my 2 year old I also have a 17 year old boy not into family picnics anymore.

You are looking fab sweetniss! :) Is that what the weather is like in Florida? I can't wait for some sunshine to arrive in Northern Ireland!!x


----------



## sweetniss113

was 75 F on sunday when that was taken but it comes and goes this time of year as we had snow 3 weeks ago and its in the upper 30s out now


----------



## Mercy2

Well Here it is this week! lol

16 weeks and 4 days along and I am starting to feel huge haha! 

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/009-1.jpg

I am starting to feel like I look proper pregnant now! although I fear I am going to be HUGE!!!!!! haha!


----------



## Rachel_ni

Mercy2 said:


> Well Here it is this week! lol
> 
> 16 weeks and 4 days along and I am starting to feel huge haha!
> 
> https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/009-1.jpg
> 
> I am starting to feel like I look proper pregnant now! although I fear I am going to be HUGE!!!!!! haha!

Nikki!!!

Your bump is MARVELOUS!! Super cute... I love it!x


----------



## Mercy2

Thankyou hun! I kept getting comments from friends today thatI looked proper pregnant and I hadnt realised as it looks smaller when I look down on it haha


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you look great, wonderful bump!


----------



## Rachel_ni

I know!! Im still like, nah, sure im not showing... im barely pregnant... and everyones like.. ammm.. sorry to inform you but you definitely are!! I think its because we have this bump every day, we don't realise!!  But I LOVE seeing it grow, it's magical!!x


----------



## Second Chance

I sitll have the B bump majorly but I do have to agree with you there! I do notice my tummy growing a bit~!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Me at 1 day overdue. Hopefully the last bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







40w1d.JPG
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Mercy2

awww Hey there! What a fabulous bump!!! Good luck with little one's arrival! Hopefully not too long now x x


----------



## Second Chance

DueMarch2nd said:


> Me at 1 day overdue. Hopefully the last bump pic...

you look great for being so overdue! I wish you the best of luck with your little one!


----------



## Embovstar

Here is me at 33 weeks..

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b76/LilyandPogo/Other/Picture157.jpg

Nicola xx


----------



## karamel

My pregnancy progression :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Beautiful bumps ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## gemma55250

Hi everyone. Been subscribed to this thread for ages.. heres my bump so far...

1st pic 12w
2nd 16w
3rd 22w
4th and 5th 22w4d


----------



## daniellelk

karamel said:


> My pregnancy progression :)
> View attachment 66586


I like that idea! Might pinch it :)

Any way..(im a sie 16-18)

First pic 13weeks and 5days.
Second pic 14weeks 2days.



x
 



Attached Files:







13weeks5days2.jpg
File size: 493.8 KB
Views: 8









14weeks2days2.jpg
File size: 456.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## karamel

daniellelk said:


> karamel said:
> 
> 
> My pregnancy progression :)
> View attachment 66586
> 
> 
> 
> I like that idea! Might pinch it :)
> 
> Any way..(im a sie 16-18)
> 
> First pic 13weeks and 5days.
> Second pic 14weeks 2days.
> 
> https://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx44/danielle_xx_2008/bump/13weeks5days.jpg
> 
> https://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx44/danielle_xx_2008/bump/14weeks2days.jpg
> 
> xClick to expand...

Feel free :) 
It's neat to see them all togetherr :)
ps. cute bump xx


----------



## daniellelk

karamel said:


> Feel free :)
> It's neat to see them all togetherr :)
> ps. cute bump xx

Thanks, going to collect my pics up untill I have my PC set up as my laptop is rubbish at doing stuff on like resiing photos, thats why I used photo bucket to do it.


----------



## Second Chance

Aww ladies your bumps are so great! I am so excited...


----------



## karamel

daniellelk said:


> karamel said:
> 
> 
> Feel free :)
> It's neat to see them all togetherr :)
> ps. cute bump xx
> 
> Thanks, going to collect my pics up untill I have my PC set up as my laptop is rubbish at doing stuff on like resiing photos, thats why I used photo bucket to do it.Click to expand...

I'm a fan of Picnik personally :) & not once did i have to resize a photo for it :)


----------



## daniellelk

karamel said:


> I'm a fan of Picnik personally :) & not once did i have to resize a photo for it :)

Il try that:)
it was when I was uploading them onto here that I needed to resize them, and couldn't remember how to lol


----------



## LesleyP

25 weeks & 4 days :D

https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i80/lesleyannepurse/254_2.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

aw lesley you look so great! Your just growing and growing, Your bump is so perfect :) how great!


----------



## Second Chance

I cant post pics i am unfortuantly stuck on bedrest due the possibilty of preeclampsia, Im scared to death and bored out of my mind but I am just hoping my little boy is healthy and safe! I will take a new pic as soon as I am able, hopefully i wont be stuck on bedrest for the remainder of my pregnancy seeing as how i have 16 weeks!


----------



## karamel

Second Chance said:


> I cant post pics i am unfortuantly stuck on bedrest due the possibilty of preeclampsia, Im scared to death and bored out of my mind but I am just hoping my little boy is healthy and safe! I will take a new pic as soon as I am able, hopefully i wont be stuck on bedrest for the remainder of my pregnancy seeing as how i have 16 weeks!

Aw *hugs*
Hope everything's okayy & hopefully you can find something to entertain yourself 
16 weeks of bedrest would be horrible!! :S ; let's hope it's NOT even close to that long!


----------



## Second Chance

As much as the bedrest would suck I am way more worried about the well being of my son! I just hope that hes ok! As far as my doc could tell me hes fine but the preeclmapsia coul dmean serious trouble


----------



## Raani

Second Chance said:


> I cant post pics i am unfortuantly stuck on bedrest due the possibilty of preeclampsia, Im scared to death and bored out of my mind but I am just hoping my little boy is healthy and safe! I will take a new pic as soon as I am able, hopefully i wont be stuck on bedrest for the remainder of my pregnancy seeing as how i have 16 weeks!

i too am on bedrest a while now.I cant seem to stay in bed..Gyneas given me sum medz aswel to keep the bp down.Im due april 24th but i get steroidz incase we hav2 deliver early...Just hang in there


----------



## sjminimac

14 weeks, 15 weeks then 2 pics today at 16+2. What do you think? Bump or just a big fat fattie???? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







bump 14 wks.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 2









bump 15 wks 2.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 4









16+2 bump.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 3









16+2.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrsraggle

Bump pic at 33 weeks!

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/330.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Raani said:


> Second Chance said:
> 
> 
> I cant post pics i am unfortuantly stuck on bedrest due the possibilty of preeclampsia, Im scared to death and bored out of my mind but I am just hoping my little boy is healthy and safe! I will take a new pic as soon as I am able, hopefully i wont be stuck on bedrest for the remainder of my pregnancy seeing as how i have 16 weeks!
> 
> i too am on bedrest a while now.I cant seem to stay in bed..Gyneas given me sum medz aswel to keep the bp down.Im due april 24th but i get steroidz incase we hav2 deliver early...Just hang in thereClick to expand...

I am also having quite and issue with staying in bed, and as of right now we dont know for sure so its just a precautionary thing but I am hoping all goes well and that he can stay for his term and comes out healthy, I will update as i learn the actual prognosis but right now I am just praying all is well! :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi all bump piccie for me at 25w2d

https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/Butterbean/DSC00270.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

beautiful bumps ladies... There all looking so nice!


----------



## hajis-sweetie

Hi everyone,

I am SOOOO jealous of you all, you have such lovely bumps and I don't look any different! You wouldn't know I was pregnant, I am still just fat!!!


----------



## Second Chance

hajis-sweetie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am SOOOO jealous of you all, you have such lovely bumps and I don't look any different! You wouldn't know I was pregnant, I am still just fat!!!

You'll be showing in no time hunnie, Itll be here before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## Mercy2

Lovely Bumps everyone x and LesleyP you have the MOST adorable perfect bump! 
I seem to be sticking out a little less today#?? Maybe Baby B is snuggled in round the back today! lol!


----------



## Ginaerhol

all ur bumps are great ladies

this is my 33 week bump i will take another on wed for 35 week pic xxx


----------



## The Catster

19 weeks....

https://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg251/wba_baggies/week19.jpg

I am normally a Size 18-20...and have put on 4 pounds to date!!

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chele

Gorgeous bumps ladies

Here's my 35 week shot. Am def bigger but still don't think I am huge by any means
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3744-35.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

aww you ladies look so great! Chele your deffinatly looking less b shaped, You look wonderful, I am so jealous! You are all looking so round


----------



## chele

Second Chance said:


> aww you ladies look so great! Chele your deffinatly looking less b shaped, You look wonderful, I am so jealous! You are all looking so round

Thanks Hun. If only you could see under the top. But think I am finally getting away with it when clothed!


----------



## Second Chance

i think it looks great


----------



## NeyNey

Aww girls, you all look fantastic!


----------



## bbyno1

chele said:


> Gorgeous bumps ladies
> 
> Here's my 35 week shot. Am def bigger but still don't think I am huge by any means
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3744-35.jpg

Lovely bump:Dxx


----------



## GossipGirl

Wow all your bumps are gorgeous, I'm only 14 + 4 and and starting to 'sprout' so will have to get a pic on asap!


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

24+2- at my 24 week appt my fundal height was 34!! I guess that is expected with twins though LOL
 



Attached Files:







24w 2d side.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## nineena

Finally feeling brave enough to post my bump pic as of last Fri when i was bang on 20 weeks. Am hoping the B bit will eventually disappear though.

Ladies your pics are looking amazing you all have beautiful bumps xx
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## daniellelk

lovely bumps ladies :D
I'l take one of my 15week bump this week and get it uploaded


----------



## lesliedraper

27 week bump!

Also - how do you attach big pictures like everyone else is doing? I hate posting small pics. Anyone have any advice?
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Luke's_mummy

You need to upload the pics to photobucket first and then post the img code here :) then they come up big xx


----------



## lesliedraper

27 weeks :)

https://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af237/ridgld01/bump/019.jpg


----------



## holywoodmum

sjminimac said:


> 14 weeks, 15 weeks then 2 pics today at 16+2. What do you think? Bump or just a big fat fattie???? :shrug:

Lovely!! Great progression in just 2 weeks!



lesliedraper said:


> 27 week bump!
> 
> Also - how do you attach big pictures like everyone else is doing? I hate posting small pics. Anyone have any advice?

Or you can use https://www.freephotoserver.com to get the code as well... then click on the insert picture icon and put the https in... it's a site that doesn't require you to register, so no logging needed...


----------



## daniellelk

15weeks :) Ignore the mess on the mirror and the lazy thing behind me :/
 



Attached Files:







15week.jpg
File size: 485.3 KB
Views: 30









15weektop.jpg
File size: 488.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mercy2

Ok I tried NOT to post another pic but I LOVE ahring my bump with you guys x 
I feel like my bump has shrunk somewhat lol. 
but I have lost another 2lb in weight this week so maybe thats why! 

lets see what you think x 

THIS ONE IS A WEEK OR SO AGO!

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/009-1.jpg


THIS ONE WAS LAST NIGHT!

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/021-1.jpg

Do you think its grown any?? or am i right has it shrunk hahaha! I think I am suffering from pregnancy insanity heehee!


----------



## Mercy2

I have looked again, and I think maybe its stivking out more, but looks like theres some Original belly gone from round the sides hahaha!


----------



## daniellelk

2nd pic defo looks bigger x


----------



## NeyNey

Aww Mercy you can see a difference! :hugs:

Daniel you look great! Loving that bump xo


----------



## Mercy2

Thanks guys! I def think now I see the pics nexy to each other, I can see its sticking out more lol. just felt smaller for some reason and I was gettin paranoid! 
TBH I think I am stressin about still losing weight, I am vommiting MUCH less now, but the weight is still falling away, I know most people would think this is not a bad thing, esp as I am on the plus size side, BUT I am getting a little panicky over it. Hopefully lookin at this tho bubs is comin on ok! 

So I shall stop stressing and enjoy! thanks again guys x 
Nik x x :thumbup: x x


----------



## arls0308

Hi Ladies,

This is my first bump photo at 16+6. It's not really a bump as such, just that bubs has pushed all my 'excess' up to the 'top-roll' so instead of having a flat, fat tummy, I've got a bigger, upper podge, can't wait for the bottom bit to fill out too!

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.c4cb106819.jpg

I'm loving all the lovely bump pics - it gives me hope that I'll get one too.

xxx

PS I'm standing as straight up as I can


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hiya! 33 Weeks pregnant =] Took these pics on Sunday at 33 weeks exsactly...

Excuse my streachys

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/33weeks.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/33Weeks-1.jpg

Getting big now =] xx


----------



## loobi

hiya ladies...
wow.... mercy.... your bump is looking great, and i reckon defo bit bigger in the 2nd photo.... i am one week behind you, and i dont even have a bump that looks like a bump yet, i just look fatter than i did before..... i cant wait to have a proper bump.. i was watching people looking at me the other day thinking to myself, i bet they are looking at me and thinking how i have got fatter again... haha bring on the bump proper so i can stop em all staring at me....

mummy2b17.. wow look at your lovely bump.... aw.... cant wait for mine to be like yours.... you must be getting very excited now. your due date is my daughters 20th birthday. ( she is expecting too)... this is my 7th baby, 10th pregnancy.... i must be mad i know...

xxxxxxxxxxxxx
lou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Aww thanks =] Its getting a bit uncomfy now. but i love it! Getting well excited... but want the time to hurry up! xx


----------



## loobi

aw yeah i know how you feel i remember it well.... and when the little bundl eis here you wont even remember what life was like before he arrived.... its such an exciting time alright... good luck petal

i will be brave and put my bump pic on when i can figure out how to do it..i am a bit thick


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks love

Click on go advanced, and then on manage attatchments, then choose the pic you want from a file=]


OR

Upload a pic to photobucket and paste in the IMG code =] x


----------



## MrsM2b

I love all your bump pics - congrats to you all!! 

This is my first baby, and i'm 18 weeks tomorrow, and you really wouldn't know I was pregnant, I have no bump at all, just look a bit fatter :( Is it normal to not be showing at this point??


----------



## lesliedraper

MrsM2b said:


> I love all your bump pics - congrats to you all!!
> 
> This is my first baby, and i'm 18 weeks tomorrow, and you really wouldn't know I was pregnant, I have no bump at all, just look a bit fatter :( Is it normal to not be showing at this point??

Everyone is different but its totally normal. I didn't start "showing" until I was 24 weeks. I'm 27 weeks now. Good luck :)


----------



## fruitcaz

was taken yday so was 25+5 :) Whats everyone think?
 



Attached Files:







DSC00435.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww girls, you all look amazing. Hope you dont mind me sharing my pinky flesh!

https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/bumpalicious.jpg


----------



## Lliena

Cute bumps everyone :)

This is my journey from 4 weeks till now 18weeks, I was a size 22/24 previous to getting pregnant and have lost over a stone since being preg and now in a size 18/20 clothes hehe! Still have my B shape hoping it disapears soon!

In order they are 4 weeks 10 weeks 15 weeks and today 18 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bump 4 WEEKS.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5









10+5.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6









15+5.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3









18+1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GossipGirl

Gorgeous bump Lliena, i LOVE your tights/trousers in the last picture!


----------



## Lliena

hehe thank you they are pj bottoms, they are sooo comfy :D


----------



## daniellelk

Drazic<3 said:


> Awww girls, you all look amazing. Hope you dont mind me sharing my pinky flesh!
> 
> https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/bumpalicious.jpg

OOh im 15+1 today aswell :)


----------



## MrsP

Great bump LLiena x


----------



## holywoodmum

Looking good Lliena!


----------



## Csunshine013

Lovely bumps ladies I've put some bump pics in my journal but will upload 18wk bump pic on Monday here.


You all look so very lovely with your bump!:thumbup:


----------



## Second Chance

Aww ladies your all so beautiful i think i may actually post a pic today I am off bedrest and feeling great! I dont look as wonderful as all of you but iwill anyways.
Mummy2b17 you look amazing your bump is so beautiful and hes going to be here in no time...


----------



## Second Chance

My first bare bump picture, please dont be too harsh! Me at 24+3 taken tonight, at 10:30 pm :blush:
 



Attached Files:







mybarebump.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 43









l_724a45d16f8f484784659f1420265436.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 12









l_b8b0e7e68471477c90213802cd5404e0.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lliena

Looking good hun :D


----------



## Ginaerhol

all bumps are looking lovely ladies..well as promised 

here is my 35 week bump pic and i thought i hadnt grown till i seen this pic :wacko: i am gonna be huge still got 5 weeks to go :nope:

1st is 33 weeks to compare to 35 week one xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Second Chance said:


> My first bare bump picture, please dont be too harsh! Me at 24+3 taken tonight, at 10:30 pm :blush:

You look a lot like me Second Chance! I'm filling out more now at 34 weeks but don't think I'll have a perfectly round bump. You look lovely :flower:


----------



## mrsraggle

Bump at 34 weeks!

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/340bwcrop.jpg


----------



## Mercy2

Here Is my 18 weeks bump! I am gettin brave and putting more of me in the pics now haha! Maybe in a week or two I'll put my podgy face in too! lol! 

anyway here it is! What do you guys think?

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/015-1.jpg

Everyone elses Bumps are looking Really beautiful! I cant wait to get really big and have a hard round tum!!! I LOVE being pregnant!!!!!!


----------



## kasey590

hey ladies im only in my first trimester but i have a question and i saw this as a good opputunity. im a big girl and i like my body and so does my OH but my boobs are already massive wayyy before bub came along. like size E massive i think im a 16E or something and i was just wondering how worried i have to be about them growing and more back pain. please reply as this though really does scare me. they are already wayy too big and i barely fit into my current bras let alone having to fit into a bigger one!!


----------



## kasey590

mummy2b17 said:


> Hiya! 33 Weeks pregnant =] Took these pics on Sunday at 33 weeks exsactly...
> 
> Excuse my streachys
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/33weeks.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/33Weeks-1.jpg
> 
> Getting big now =] xx

huni i think u are sooo stunning!!!! u look just like me  i love ur bump!!! i cant wait till i get a nice bump on me  totally gorgeous foto huni!!!!!!


----------



## mrsraggle

kasey590 said:


> hey ladies im only in my first trimester but i have a question and i saw this as a good opputunity. im a big girl and i like my body and so does my OH but my boobs are already massive wayyy before bub came along. like size E massive i think im a 16E or something and i was just wondering how worried i have to be about them growing and more back pain. please reply as this though really does scare me. they are already wayy too big and i barely fit into my current bras let alone having to fit into a bigger one!!

I was 36H pre-preg and 38JJ now. Not everyone's boobs grow though!


----------



## kasey590

mrsraggle said:


> kasey590 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies im only in my first trimester but i have a question and i saw this as a good opputunity. im a big girl and i like my body and so does my OH but my boobs are already massive wayyy before bub came along. like size E massive i think im a 16E or something and i was just wondering how worried i have to be about them growing and more back pain. please reply as this though really does scare me. they are already wayy too big and i barely fit into my current bras let alone having to fit into a bigger one!!
> 
> I was 36H pre-preg and 38JJ now. Not everyone's boobs grow though!Click to expand...

oh uve made my day, i hope tehy dont coz i really hate them as it is :-( but its nice to kno im not alone in the big boob department!! ur avatar pic is gorgeous btw :-D:thumbup:


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies.... an't believe i haven't posted a bump pic in over 2 weeks! Sorry ladies... If this works they are pics from today. 21 +6! 
What do you all think?? xx

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/216weeks.jpg

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/216Weeks-3.jpg

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/216Weeks-2.jpg

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/216Weeks-1.jpg


----------



## Mercy2

MilitaryMummy said:


> Hey ladies.... an't believe i haven't posted a bump pic in over 2 weeks! Sorry ladies... If this works they are pics from today. 21 +6!
> What do you all think?? xx
> 
> https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/216weeks.jpg
> 
> https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/216Weeks-3.jpg
> 
> https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/216Weeks-2.jpg
> 
> https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/216Weeks-1.jpg


WOW what an amazing bump! Its lovely hun!


----------



## Second Chance

mrsraggle said:


> Bump at 34 weeks!
> 
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/340bwcrop.jpg

Thank you.. Im not really worried about it honestly i just dont like my body and the way I look, although i am sure many women feel that way! But as long as my little boy is healthy I am good with it! :hugs:

- Now for something completely different, Lol my roommate just got to feel my little man kick for the first time, no body else has ever felt him kick before it was so exciting, I thought i ws too big for someone else to feel it but she did that was soo neat :cloud9:


----------



## Second Chance

and you lool great!!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

im not pregnant at the mo but we are trying for number 2.

this is when i was pregnant with my daughter. cant believe its nearly 3 years ago!! here i am at 36 weeks, she was born 9 days later :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20-04-07_2040 (2).jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thank you so much Kasey :) i'm finally happy with how my bump looks now:) I did have a b shape but now it's like a football! With the booby question, I was a 36 E pre preg and am now a 38G and they'll most likely get even bigger when my milk comes in! Looking fab miss raggle (my almost due date buddy) and I'm bad with names but whoever it was that posted a 21(I think) week bump... That's a really nice impressive hump for your weeks :) xxxx


----------



## lesliedraper

mummy2b17 said:


> Thank you so much Kasey :) i'm finally happy with how my bump looks now:) I did have a b shape but now it's like a football! With the booby question, I was a 36 E pre preg and am now a 38G and they'll most likely get even bigger when my milk comes in! Looking fab miss raggle (my almost due date buddy) and I'm bad with names but whoever it was that posted a 21(I think) week bump... That's a really nice impressive hump for your weeks :) xxxx


When did your B go away? I think mines starting to. I'm 27w4d.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

um, well thats about when mine started going, it wasn't noticable by 30 weeks and was completely gone by 32 weeks =] xx


----------



## Bee26

Well ive finally got round to posting...please excuse the maternity bra..not very flattering!! This is my bump at 35+2
 



Attached Files:







2010_1231bump350216.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 32









2010_1231bump350217.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## mrsraggle

Bee26 said:


> Well ive finally got round to posting...please excuse the maternity bra..not very flattering!! This is my bump at 35+2

Looking superb!


----------



## Jetters

^wss!^

MilitaryMummy, you are looking FABULOUS!!

As are you Mercy2!!!!


----------



## Second Chance

You are all looking so great! Bee26 your bump is so beautiful... You all look amazing I cant wait til mine starts rounding out... My little man was felt kicking outside for the first time yesterday! My roommate finally got to feel him! And I am looking forward to my family feeling him move :)


----------



## Bee26

Second Chance said:


> You are all looking so great! Bee26 your bump is so beautiful... You all look amazing I cant wait til mine starts rounding out... My little man was felt kicking outside for the first time yesterday! My roommate finally got to feel him! And I am looking forward to my family feeling him move :)

Thankyou so much second chance...thats so nice of you! Thats made my day! I feel so fat as ive put on 3.5 stone!! x


----------



## Second Chance

Bee26 said:


> Second Chance said:
> 
> 
> You are all looking so great! Bee26 your bump is so beautiful... You all look amazing I cant wait til mine starts rounding out... My little man was felt kicking outside for the first time yesterday! My roommate finally got to feel him! And I am looking forward to my family feeling him move :)
> 
> Thankyou so much second chance...thats so nice of you! Thats made my day! I feel so fat as ive put on 3.5 stone!! xClick to expand...

Awww no way your bump is perfectly round just a preggo belly should be,there is nothing fat about that! You look amazing!:hugs:


----------



## oxfairycakexo

I'm not pregnant now, but here are my bump pics from when I was carrying my son. I was a size 16 here but am now a 18/20! I miss my bump. it still sticks out lots but now it's all fat and not baby lol! :(

19 weeks
https://img371.imageshack.us/img371/7199/bump19weeks.th.jpg

30 weeks
https://img121.imageshack.us/img121/3408/30wksx.th.jpg

38 weeks
https://img203.imageshack.us/img203/7206/38wks.th.jpg


----------



## karamel

25 week bump!


----------



## Second Chance

Wow karamel your bump is so cute and I didnt realized we were so close in due dates I am due June 28th, your deffinatly looking alot better than me tho :)


----------



## myfirst

https://sitebuilder.yola.com/sites/S3/Db42/D295/D8f4/D870/U8a49866a2306c30701230784f859224b/8a49866b2306c3150123078a1ea81189/resources/p%20007.jpg.opt838x471o0,0s838x471.jpg

finally uploaded a pic of me and my bump. i'm just excited to share lol.
this was taken today... 23 weeks 3 days

any other 23 weekers that can share??


----------



## nicholatmn

myfirst said:


> https://sitebuilder.yola.com/sites/S3/Db42/D295/D8f4/D870/U8a49866a2306c30701230784f859224b/8a49866b2306c3150123078a1ea81189/resources/p%20007.jpg.opt838x471o0,0s838x471.jpg
> 
> finally uploaded a pic of me and my bump. i'm just excited to share lol.
> this was taken today... 23 weeks 3 days
> 
> any other 23 weekers that can share??

Oooh, very nice bump! :D :thumbup:


----------



## Mercy2

Awww Karamel and Myfirst .... What beautiful bumps! 
I hope mine is as perfect and round in a few weeks! 
All looking pretty good ladies x 
I seem to have slowed down, I was sproutung out very quickly but I dont feel like I am gettin bigget as quickly now! lets hope for another growth spurt soon x x


----------



## Second Chance

Aww Myfirst you look so good! Great bump :)


----------



## BethyBoop

Lovely bumps...I'll have to post some of mine. ahhh!


----------



## karamel

I loveee everyone's bumps :)


----------



## Odd Socks

Me today at 22 weeks. My bump's appearing!
 



Attached Files:







100316-060230.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lea28

Ah all these bumps are so lovely! Makes me feel guilty as I haven't taken a pic of my bump yet and I'm 25+5! Meant to take one weekly once I started showing but haven't got round to it! I'm off work today so might do it today. You've spurred me on! Thanks guys!


----------



## ellienellie

Okay.. I plucked up the courage to take a pic! I hate pics of myself, but this is different, it's of my bump!! :thumbup:
This was me yesterday. Almost 28 weeks. xxx

Lovely bumps ladies :happydance:




https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o270/ang2911/th_bump1.jpg


----------



## sophieloafy

Here is my 33+2 weeks bump. I am a pre pregnancy size 22-24 with a bmi of 42!! 

My B went pretty quickly which i am sooo pleased about, but i DO have flabby bits still at the bottom of my bump.

I am really happy with how my bump has turned out though, i am just happy that i LOOK pregnant and not just extra fat :thumbup:

In comparison my avatar was 27 weeks
 



Attached Files:







14 march 33+2 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I think that i might have dropped a bit eeek... My OH is CONVINCED that I have dropped at least a bit.

33 weeks
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/33Weeks-1.jpg

then
34 Weeks
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/34weeks.jpg

and then today
34+2 
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/3422.jpg


what do you think are me and my OH going mad?


----------



## Mercy2

looks like it has certainly moved down a little mummy2b17!!!!!
I think the genral shape of your bump has changed too! Its really a lovely bump! Maybe little one is startin to get its head engaged all snug and ready for D Day in a few weeks x


----------



## chetnaz

Hey ladies, this is me at nearly 20 weeks - i think i look huge for 20 weeks, but my mum keeps reminding me that i am carrying twins and look quite small considering theres two! I was a size 18 pre-pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







19 wks & 4 days.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## want2bamom

Ok, here is my bump at 34 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1148.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 30


----------



## nicholatmn

want2bamom said:


> Ok, here is my bump at 34 weeks!!

Pregnancy suits you! :D
And omg, you're almost done! Wow, I remember us back over in TTC... :shock:


----------



## becs0375

Gorgeous ladies!!


----------



## MickyMoo

ive dared to take to take a pic of my belly !! love it now it looks pregnant not just fat lol x
 



Attached Files:







image-upload-31-718476.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 13


----------



## scrummy mummy

looking fab ladies
well another bumpy update first 2 were taken at 19+2 and the second 2 today at 21+6
is there any difference? xx both are grim tho :haha:
 



Attached Files:







few things 037.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7









few things 038.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 13









bump 025.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









bump 026.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bky

Here's a series (though all these pics are in this thread somewhere) with my 26 week picture on the end there.
It looks more like a bump now, though most of the time I feel as though I look like I ate too many pies. I certainly didn't have even as much of a belly as my 13 week bump though before hand. I never had a B, but I feel like it just looks like a gut. Oh well.
 



Attached Files:







bellyseries 1.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 72


----------



## Bee26

Heres my 36 week bumpage...growth scan on Wed as my fundal height is 43 and its all baby, not fluid. Apparantly my bump is huuuge according to various midwives and consultants!
 



Attached Files:







2010_123136bump0224.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mercy2

Here is my 19 week Bump, (well ALMOST as I am 19 weeks tomorrow) 
I have had 3 people say to me today "ooo look how big your bump is gettin" and I have to admit I LOVE LOVE LOVED hearing it x 
SO.... Here it is!


----------



## Lliena

woohoo fab bump :D


----------



## holywoodmum

scrummy mummy said:


> looking fab ladies
> well another bumpy update first 2 were taken at 19+2 and the second 2 today at 21+6
> is there any difference? xx both are grim tho :haha:

You've definitely filled out nicely there in a couple of weeks, looking really firm and rounded!!



Mercy2 said:


> Here is my 19 week Bump, (well ALMOST as I am 19 weeks tomorrow)
> I have had 3 people say to me today "ooo look how big your bump is gettin" and I have to admit I LOVE LOVE LOVED hearing it x
> SO.... Here it is!
> 
> https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/008.jpg

Nik, looking good!


----------



## Mercy2

Thankyou x I am loving peple actually telling me I look pregnant! x


----------



## Csunshine013

Beautiful, beautiful bumps ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsraggle

Bump pic at 35+0, feeling quite round this week!

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/350.jpg


----------



## Bee26

mrsraggle said:


> Bump pic at 35+0, feeling quite round this week!
> 
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/350.jpg

Ooh looking lovely and rounded....xx


----------



## Megg33k

You're all gorgeous! I hope to be in here very, very soon! :hugs: to you all and your adorable bumps! xx


----------



## Lisa2701

hi ladies,

Must say first and foremost you all look fabulous!! So jealous of all your bumps. 

I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share your dress size pre pregnancy. I am TTC but i am a size 24/26 Uk size and i am terrified that when i fall pregnant i will never get the "pregnant belly". Have the definate B belly so to say. With my son i was only a size 20 when i was pregnant and i huge by about 4-5 months. However i'm obviously bigger this time round before even getting pregnant. 

thanks ladies and best of wishes with the rest of your pregnancy.

Lisa xx


----------



## Mercy2

Hi Lisa, I was about a size 20 before Getting my BFP and as I suffered with Hyperemesis I lost about 2 and a half stone in the first few weeks! I would say I am about an 18 now! but my bump is growing every day! 
I had a B shape to my bump at first but am filling out now! 
BIG hugs and Good luck x x 
Nikki x x x x


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi nikki,

thanks for your reply. congrats on your pregnancy, sorry to hear you haven't kept too well, fx you feel better soon, it'll all be worth it in the end. 
I was about your size when i was pregnant with my son and remember how HUGE i became.....absolutely loved it! FX when i get pregnant for a second time i'll get that lovely baby bump again 

All the best in your pregnancy.

L xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Lisa2701 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> Must say first and foremost you all look fabulous!! So jealous of all your bumps.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share your dress size pre pregnancy. I am TTC but i am a size 24/26 Uk size and i am terrified that when i fall pregnant i will never get the "pregnant belly". Have the definate B belly so to say. With my son i was only a size 20 when i was pregnant and i huge by about 4-5 months. However i'm obviously bigger this time round before even getting pregnant.
> 
> thanks ladies and best of wishes with the rest of your pregnancy.
> 
> Lisa xx

I was a 22/24 pre-preg. I still have a very definite B bump naked but can hide it very well under clothes!


----------



## Lisa2701

MrsRaggle thanks for you reply. your bump truely is amazing...not long to go now i see. Think i could live with being able to hide the B shape :haha:. Good luck in the rest of youre pregnancy and the birth of course. 

L xx


----------



## Jetters

Lisa I was a size 20, I lost 2 stone so i'm a 18 now and despite having a really huge belly already it's changing shape to a rounder shape. My friend who was a 14 never looked preggo though, she gained weight everywhere and not a bump so don't worry... you can't tell at all xxx


----------



## Lisa2701

Jetters, thanks for your reply. Its amazing how some of the slimmer ladies take longer to show where some larger ladies show fairly quick. I love the look of a pregnant belly no matter the size of the lady, just hope that one day soon i can be there again. 

Good luck ladies. 

L xx


----------



## The Catster

With my DD, 5 years ago, I was about size 24, and at around 26-28 weeks I had a defo football up my top!!!
This time around I am 18/20 and am now 21 weeks and I feel so much bigger and more poppy-out than with Grace...but it also goes that you are bigger with your second anyways, as things have already streched b4...either way, don't worry, you will get a poppy-out bump!!!!

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kmac625

21w2d bump...getting rounder. Taking the pic after eating lunch definitely helps with that though lol.
 



Attached Files:







21w2d.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Megg33k

kmac625 said:


> 21w2d bump...getting rounder. Taking the pic after eating lunch definitely helps with that though lol.

OMG do you ever look gorgeous, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

kmac625 said:


> 21w2d bump...getting rounder. Taking the pic after eating lunch definitely helps with that though lol.

That's not how I imagined you to look! lol 

But you look great!


----------



## kmac625

nicholatmn said:


> kmac625 said:
> 
> 
> 21w2d bump...getting rounder. Taking the pic after eating lunch definitely helps with that though lol.
> 
> That's not how I imagined you to look! lol
> 
> But you look great!Click to expand...

Lol! How did you think I would look? Just curious hehehe.


----------



## Megg33k

I have to agree with Nicole, Kari! I don't know what I thought you looked like, but that wasn't it! You looks absolutely wonderful though! And, really glad to have a face with the name! I hoped you weren't just 2 feet! :winkwink:


----------



## Mercy2

kmac625 said:


> 21w2d bump...getting rounder. Taking the pic after eating lunch definitely helps with that though lol.

What a Fantastic Bump! 
I love seeing everyones bumps, we're all so different, but all equally as gorgeous!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nicholatmn

kmac625 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmac625 said:
> 
> 
> 21w2d bump...getting rounder. Taking the pic after eating lunch definitely helps with that though lol.
> 
> That's not how I imagined you to look! lol
> 
> But you look great!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! How did you think I would look? Just curious hehehe.Click to expand...

Not sure at all, actually! Guess it was just because I've only seen your avatar here, I pictured you as a person, but not with any specific details, iykwim. Like, you know I'm a person, and there are certain things you remember about me, but without a picture, you would have no idea what I look like. You know? lol


----------



## bky

What! You mean you aren't a smiley kitten? Shocker! :rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

bky said:


> What! You mean you aren't a smiley kitten? Shocker! :rofl:

Oh, but I am! And I'm pregnant with a litter of 6 kittens! :haha:


----------



## mandylou

heres my 39 week plus size bump...:flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI1230.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NeyNey

Wow Mandy! You look fantastic!!

:wohoo:
7 days to go!!!


----------



## Noirin

hey just lookin at this thread and see alot of ppl talkin about the B shape..im a size 6/8 uk and i also have it...always did have 2 tummys no matter how skinny i get my mum says its from the way i sit..never have my back straight !! so i dont have a very nice bump =( which is a shame


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> bky said:
> 
> 
> What! You mean you aren't a smiley kitten? Shocker! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, but I am! And I'm pregnant with a litter of 6 kittens! :haha:Click to expand...

Oooh! Can I have one?


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bky said:
> 
> 
> What! You mean you aren't a smiley kitten? Shocker! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, but I am! And I'm pregnant with a litter of 6 kittens! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! Can I have one?Click to expand...

Of course! :D lol They all will constantly smile too! ;)


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bky said:
> 
> 
> What! You mean you aren't a smiley kitten? Shocker! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, but I am! And I'm pregnant with a litter of 6 kittens! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! Can I have one?Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! :D lol They all will constantly smile too! ;)Click to expand...

That's exciting! :D


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bky said:
> 
> 
> What! You mean you aren't a smiley kitten? Shocker! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, but I am! And I'm pregnant with a litter of 6 kittens! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! Can I have one?Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! :D lol They all will constantly smile too! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> That's exciting! :DClick to expand...


Either all will look like the avatar or this:

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:KPXzPAZFvAFgjM:https://artiewayne.files.wordpress.com/2006/12/smiling-cat.jpg
^^ the father :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Heya! first time posting "bump" pics for me. Still don't think there's much there just looks like bloat and everytime I look in the mirror I look fatter, not more pregnant! haha. :D
These are 14+6 :D

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_31.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_46.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_43.jpg

I'm hoping to *pop* more over the next few weeks!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hello girlys! 
35 weeks!!! Nearly there... getting soooo uncomfy now
heres my massive bump

Clothed (with my FACE in :O :O)
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/35weeksSmiles.jpg

Front
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/35weeksfront.jpg

side on

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/35weeks.jpg


MASSIVE!!!


----------



## Mercy2

LOVELY bumps Bekklez and mummy2b17!!!!!!
not so much a PLUS SIZE bump pic, But a PLUS SIZE birth ball hahahahahahahahaha! 

I got it today and thought the 75cm one would be ok BUT its HUUUUGE! hahaha! VEY comfy for sittin on and watchin TV to take the strain off my hips which have been aching lately x


----------



## rai

Bekklez said:


> Heya! first time posting "bump" pics for me. Still don't think there's much there just looks like bloat and everytime I look in the mirror I look fatter, not more pregnant! haha. :D
> These are 14+6 :D
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_31.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_46.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_43.jpg
> 
> I'm hoping to *pop* more over the next few weeks!

Lovely bump!! You will definetly pop more soon! Your bump looks so classic!


----------



## rai

mummy2b17 said:


> Hello girlys!
> 35 weeks!!! Nearly there... getting soooo uncomfy now
> heres my massive bump
> 
> Clothed (with my FACE in :O :O)
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/35weeksSmiles.jpg
> 
> Front
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/35weeksfront.jpg
> 
> side on
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/35weeks.jpg
> 
> 
> MASSIVE!!!

You look beautiful! Got that glow. I love your bump!


----------



## rai

sophieloafy said:


> Here is my 33+2 weeks bump. I am a pre pregnancy size 22-24 with a bmi of 42!!
> 
> My B went pretty quickly which i am sooo pleased about, but i DO have flabby bits still at the bottom of my bump.
> 
> I am really happy with how my bump has turned out though, i am just happy that i LOOK pregnant and not just extra fat :thumbup:
> 
> In comparison my avatar was 27 weeks


Ladies everyone have beautiful bumps! 

@sophieloafy: You don't look fat at all! LOL. Lovely bump you got there.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

nicholatmn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bky said:
> 
> 
> What! You mean you aren't a smiley kitten? Shocker! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, but I am! And I'm pregnant with a litter of 6 kittens! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! Can I have one?Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! :D lol They all will constantly smile too! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> That's exciting! :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Either all will look like the avatar or this:
> 
> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:KPXzPAZFvAFgjM:https://artiewayne.files.wordpress.com/2006/12/smiling-cat.jpg
> ^^ the father :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

Lincoln Girl said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bky said:
> 
> 
> What! You mean you aren't a smiley kitten? Shocker! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, but I am! And I'm pregnant with a litter of 6 kittens! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! Can I have one?Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! :D lol They all will constantly smile too! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> That's exciting! :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Either all will look like the avatar or this:
> 
> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:KPXzPAZFvAFgjM:https://artiewayne.files.wordpress.com/2006/12/smiling-cat.jpg
> ^^ the father :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Sorry, we have a problem with spamming threads. :blush: :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bky said:
> 
> 
> What! You mean you aren't a smiley kitten? Shocker! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, but I am! And I'm pregnant with a litter of 6 kittens! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! Can I have one?Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! :D lol They all will constantly smile too! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> That's exciting! :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Either all will look like the avatar or this:
> 
> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:KPXzPAZFvAFgjM:https://artiewayne.files.wordpress.com/2006/12/smiling-cat.jpg
> ^^ the father :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, we have a problem with spamming threads. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...

Its true! :shy:

I do love all the bumps though! Can't wait to be a part of this thing! 2nd tri sounds impossible right now!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bky said:
> 
> 
> What! You mean you aren't a smiley kitten? Shocker! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, but I am! And I'm pregnant with a litter of 6 kittens! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! Can I have one?Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! :D lol They all will constantly smile too! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> That's exciting! :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Either all will look like the avatar or this:
> 
> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:KPXzPAZFvAFgjM:https://artiewayne.files.wordpress.com/2006/12/smiling-cat.jpg
> ^^ the father :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, we have a problem with spamming threads. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Its true! :shy:
> 
> I do love all the bumps though! Can't wait to be a part of this thing! 2nd tri sounds impossible right now!!!Click to expand...

It's not impossible! You'll be here so fast that it'll feel like it took a day to get here! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Hope you're right! :)


----------



## bodacious

OK ladies I have a question. Oh and I decided to go ahead and TTC before the wedding but now I'm slightly worried that my wedding dress won't fit. If we get pregnant this month I will be about 13-14 weeks by then. How much difference could you guys tell in your clothes by that point?


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... When my MMC was found at 10+2.. my clothes already didn't fit! Everyone is different though!


----------



## bky

Yeah I was out of some clothing by 8 weeks, but only some pants. It really depends though on how long your torso is I think. Primarily at that point you'll still be having a lot of bloating.


----------



## NeyNey

I had issues with clothes from around 11weeks.


----------



## NGRidley

Megg you dont have to be in 2nd tri to post in here......I see plus size bumps of all tri's in here


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I know... but it's all just fat for now! No bump... well, not from a baby... definitely plenty of bump!


----------



## Second Chance

awww i feel like i have been gone for so long, Mrsraggle and Mummy2b17 you both look great I cant believe your so close how exciting, all the rest of you ladies you look amazing, I hope I start rounding out soon! Cant believe im almost in my 3rd tri already!


----------



## Odd Socks

Me, today at 23 weeks.

https://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp324/oddsocks/bump23-1.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thank you second chance :) you'll probably notice some rounding out withing the next couple of weeks, I feel so lucky to have my huge round belly now. :) x


----------



## AndreaVX

Lovely bumps...i'm too scared to take any of mine being a size 20 i still feel most of it is fat at the moment.


----------



## Sarahcake

popping in from TTC to say you all look amazing ladies :D Im not so worried about when i do eventually get caught about how ill look now hehe :D


----------



## karamel

26 weeks & 6 days!


----------



## angelmyky

hey ladies i loved seeing the bumps. they look so cute. i have a pic of my 18 week old bump but its in a t-shirt as i have stretch marks :( i got them early. my bump came pretty early as im a + size girl too (uk size 16, before pregnancy). heres mine, i cant wait to get bigger :) then i can show it off when me and my OH go on holiday in late april. 

https://d.imagehost.org/t/0439/18week_bump_on_22ndmarch.jpg

its the same as i have up for my avatar lol. i love looking at it :D its not bloat either because i tried sucking it in but nothing happens....so i gave up :) its so hard and high. the baby loves poking out whenever im active too. everyone i know keeps saying that its not a shy baby....i kind of already know that.


----------



## jul14o

Thank you all you lovely ladies for posting your beautiful bump photos! Very encouraging for those of us feeling fat and frumpy! Hope to post mine really soon. Keep them coming!


----------



## Second Chance

Karamel and Angelmyky you both look great! :)


----------



## mrsraggle

mummy2b17 said:


> Hello girlys!
> 35 weeks!!! Nearly there... getting soooo uncomfy now
> heres my massive bump
> MASSIVE!!!

Gorgeous bump!


----------



## mommy2bej

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/BANGJenn/l_2919bb257d8341edb005aa18e72d527a.jpg

This is me at 18 weeks. I'm almost 20 weeks now, but my belly hasn't grown that much.


----------



## NeyNey

guys you all look awesome!!!

Here's mine at 19 weeks and 1 day
 



Attached Files:







19w1d.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 14


----------



## The Catster

NeyNey said:


> guys you all look awesome!!!
> 
> Here's mine at 19 weeks and 1 day

Lovely Ney Ney!!!!!

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lliena

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/bump%20pics/20week2.jpg

20 week bump :)


----------



## angelmyky

awww cute bumps. i cant wait to get rounder so i can put another one up. at the moment its gone abit flabby again, not been hard-ish since i took my picture the other day. :( think i might wait til im on holiday and take a picture :D i'll be 23 weeks then. wooop cant wait to see how big i am then.


----------



## mrsraggle

Here's my 36 week bumpage. Starting to feel like a mammoth now though:

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/360.jpg


----------



## kmac625

Looking great everybody!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Ooo, I forgot about this thread! Hooray! Here's my 23 week bumpage!!
 



Attached Files:







march261.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Blimey mrsraggle! Where did that come from?!?! You look absoloutly amazing hunny! How you feeling now we're getting so close to d day? X


----------



## NeyNey

Ladies you all look Great, PFB your bump is coming along quickly now!! Just lovely

MrsRaggle - WOW! You look great, how you feeling with that bump?


----------



## sjminimac

Here's 3 weeks ago on the black and tonight in the pyjamas - how much have I grown in 3 weeks?!?!?!?! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







16+2 bump.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 4









19+2.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4









19+2 bump.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Second Chance

sjminimac, wow what a beautiful bump! There is deffinatly a difference... Mrs.Raggle you look wonderful, I hope i too look that good, Mummy2b17 arent you two just so excited i cant believe how close you two are! I cant wait to see pix of the beautiful little ones


----------



## babydeabreu

me 14 weeks ...
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/P1010006-2.jpg

me now at 19 weeks..
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/P1010043.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/P1010038.jpg

baby is groooowing lol :) xxx


----------



## bbyno1

oh wow uv had a mssaive spurt on in them past 5 weeks!
aww i love your bump!x


----------



## sjminimac

Gorgeous bump Lynsey xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Gorgeous bump Lynsey xx

thanks sarah..dont mean to follow you lol :winkwink:


----------



## babydeabreu

bbyno1 said:


> oh wow uv had a mssaive spurt on in them past 5 weeks!
> aww i love your bump!x

thanks hun grown just a wee bit lol....hows you bump getting on ? when you back over here?


----------



## bbyno1

i really gotta take another pic actualy lol mines got quite big now!:D
ooh and im back! got back like 2 weeks ago lol hate the weather and snow is on the wayy arghh x


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha welcome back to england hun..surely you didnt expect hot sunny weather here did you? lol 

yeah get an updated pic hun..be nice to see x


----------



## bbyno1

i didnt but i thought by april we would get nice days lol :(
i will defo:D your bump is bigger than mine tho!
do u get days still whre bump goes kinda flobby?mines usually hard but not today:/ xx


----------



## babydeabreu

bbyno1 said:


> i didnt but i thought by april we would get nice days lol :(
> i will defo:D your bump is bigger than mine tho!
> do u get days still whre bump goes kinda flobby?mines usually hard but not today:/ xx

maybe cos iv got bigger bones than you hun..as you look alot slimmer than me..either that or my baby is HUUUGGE lol 

yeah sometimess its alot harder than other days..some days its alot heavier too..but its just baby layin in hes little bubble trying to get comfortable. can you imagen being squashed inside a sack for 9 and bit months lol ill be doing everything to hurt you too lol :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

i dunno im quite big boned even tho im skinnyish if that makes sence lol.
dont forget i was squshed in a sack for 9 months and so were you :haha: thank god i dont remember im claustrophobic badly as it is ,it must be so horrible being in there! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

nah hes having fun in there hun..hes learning to play with hes fingers toes and your umbilical cord...he dont no any different untill hes born. can you imagen seein your hand for the first time lol such an easy life..then your born with loadz of responsibility id ruther stay inside where mummy keeps me warm and for me to terrorize her lol xx


----------



## bbyno1

lool haha true ina way! i find thier toes n fingers the most cutest thing! at my last scan i had you could really see the spine,like each individual bone soo clearly i was amazed that iii created that!i cant wait to see how clear this next scan is guna be:Dits 3.50 a pic n got about 40 pound to put in the machiene for photos lool xx


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah you could see everything so clearly..such an amzing thing the making of life :)

i bet you cant wait for your scan tomorrow. i think your having a girl :) x


----------



## bbyno1

aww do u ?all my family think im having a girl but me and fob think a boy!
what do you think your having now and whens your scan?i realy cant wait:D i tryed sleeping in long today so the day went faster and fob decided to wake up at 6! i was like noo:( lol
xx


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah i think your having a girl :) your bump is high and really round. with me mines more low so i thinks its a boy..but hey you never know do you :)

i would have beat fob up and told him to come back to bed lol x


----------



## myfirst

this is me at 25 weeks!
https://sitebuilder.yola.com/sites/S3/Db42/D295/D8f4/D870/U8a49866a2306c30701230784f859224b/8a49866b2306c3150123078a1ea81189/resources/p%20015.jpg.opt838x471o0,0s838x471.jpg


----------



## NeyNey

Awwww that's a lovely bump xo


----------



## Second Chance

Myfirst you look great!! You all look great... I went into the doc today and my little guy isnt so little anymore, measuring 26 weeks and weighing 2lbs2oz, I AM ONLY 27 WEEKS! Hes gonna be a big boy but i am thrilled that he is growing properly :) You all look lovely Ill post some new pics soon!


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey everyone, I still love this thread as much as the first day I found it!! 

Great pics :thumbup:

Here's my latest offering. I have found that one of the toilets at work has a perfectly placed mirror (although not the greatest of lighting) so I shall carry on taking them in there until I leave! 

This was taken on Monday - at 23 weeks and 1 day. I still have a very much B shaped bump, but suitable clothing disguises it!!

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h121/BunnyG1/Photo0034.jpg


----------



## happygal

i know im not in2nd tri anymore but i like this thread lol. i thought id share the pic i took today 33+5, im a pre preg size 26 and im loving my bump :cloud9: the first pic was when i was 12/14 weeks so you can see how much ive grown xx

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/143.jpg

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/IMG059.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you two look great


----------



## Dbaby129

yes you do.. the both of you look so incredible..


----------



## kaylz

I've never posted any pics before (and I'm not in 2nd tri yet) but I thought I'd post some bump pics - I can't see much difference myself lol

The first pic is 6 weeks, the second pic is 11 weeks
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 14









11 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Luke's_mummy

36+5 =]

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/36weeks.jpg

and bump with his daddy

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/Charlieandbump.jpg


----------



## bky

Here I was thinking my bump hadn't really grown. HA!
Here is me at 26 weeks and then at 28. I don't think I can wear that shirt any more...
 



Attached Files:







26 weeksmall.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









28weekssmall.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Second Chance

Aww mummy2b17 I bet your so excited, I cant believe how big you are now, its so cute :) few more weeks huh? You look great...

Bky there is definatly a difference there! Your bump is so perfect and round :) im only a few days behind you but you look way more rounded than me, Its so cute though! I am so happy for you both!


----------



## Newly_Wed

This is the first bump pic I've posted... It was taken at 17 weeks exactly... I'm gonna be MASSIVE !!!
 



Attached Files:







17 Weeks2.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Raani

Wow!Mrsraggle.Loooovly bump.Ive ended 37week mark and stil have a bit of a dent :-( estimated due date 24th april.Hoping to go in sooner with natural labour coz ob wants 2do an induction 24th april


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I love this thread. I was getting fed up today that I don't think I'll ever have a proper bump but you ladies have restored my faith. This is me today at 11+4

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/114d.jpg

I doubt I'll ever properly get rid of the B but I'm hoping to fill out a bit at some stage.


----------



## mrsraggle

Fully baked baby @ 37+0! I still have a very obvious B bump naked but it's definitely easier to cover up these days:

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/370.jpg


----------



## camocutie2006

all you ladies are def looking gorgeous!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

again! forgot to post in this thread too, lol 24 week VIABLE bump!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







24weeks1.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## myfirst

*26 weeks. 
do you think my bump is small for 26 weeks?*​
https://babygabriel.yolasite.com/resources/26.png.opt289x386o0,0s289x386.png


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies.. so so sorry haven't posted a pic in a while! So here is a couple of my 24 + 6 weeks bump!!! She's kicking soooooooo hard now lol. xx

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/DSC00356.jpg

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/DSC00358.jpg

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/DSC00359.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you all look so amazing! I am so excited for you Mrsraggle! I bet you cant wait, I hope you post pics of the little miracle... MilitaryMummy your bump is so perfect and cute, yay!
-The rest of you ladies, You look so great! I hope mine starts rounding out at some point, but if it hasnt by now I am guessing it probably wont :( but thats alright cuz the boogy is doing great!


----------



## florabell

All your plus sized bumps look absolutely gorgeous ladies, all the best..hope I'll be able to post a pic of mine here some day xo


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Mrsraggle, I love your bump. There's no mistaking that bump, is there? :D

Prayinforbaby, you look beautiful. I like your smile!

Myfirst - no I think that looks a great size for 26 weeks.

MilitaryMummy - fantastic bump! Love the t-shirt too :D


----------



## MickyMoo

here are some pic of my bump :) 

the pink top is 20 weeks the green is 25+1 weeks and the purple is 26 weeks massive change i see lol :)
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks x.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 14









25 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 9









26 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## daniellelk

I haven't posted in here for a while so will put my 13week 5days and todays 18week 5days one up. 
First is 13 week, second is todays x
 



Attached Files:







13weeks5days.jpg
File size: 493.8 KB
Views: 8









18week5day's.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## _Hope_

Gorgeous bumps ladies :happydance:

Heres my twin bump at 22+6 x
 



Attached Files:







zoe 23 wk bump.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Jetters

Oooh Hope you look FAB!!


----------



## Second Chance

Aw Ladies you all look so nice :)


----------



## NeyNey

Wow lots of new bump updates...You all look fantastic! Hope that twin bub is just so lovely!!!


----------



## _Hope_

Jetters said:


> Oooh Hope you look FAB!!

Hello Jetters :wave: Thanks hun! x


----------



## sophieloafy

Here is my 36+3 weeks bump! I cannot beleive how big i am! I have a bmi of 42 pre pregnancy and i am only 5ft 2 inches! So all in all i feel blessed to have such a fat free bump lol

Please excuse the nakedness!
 



Attached Files:







april 5th 36+3 weeks.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ellienellie

Me at 30 weeks + (yesterday). xx

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o270/ang2911/31wks.jpg
 



Attached Files:







31wks.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## SisterRose

Hey. Took some new pics earlier. 17 weeks! Can we see a difference?

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_42.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_32.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_28.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_10.jpg


----------



## Mercy2

ALL looking fab!!!! LOVELY bumps x


----------



## _Hope_

Bekklez said:


> Hey. Took some new pics earlier. 17 weeks! Can we see a difference?
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_42.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_32.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_28.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_10.jpg

Yes hun :happydance: I can defo see a difference there!

Great bumps ladies, keep em comin x


----------



## angelmyky

lovely bumps :D i got one more but its from top view as my fiance is taller than me. you cant see the bump fully but you can see that its definitely bigger than my last bump picture

*18weeks* https://i.imagehost.org/t/0226/18_week.jpg *19weeks* https://i.imagehost.org/t/0097/menbump.jpg cant help but smile when i look at my bump. i love being pregnant :D

oh i found out on 6th that im having a boy. :happydance: i saw his little winky before my fiance and the sonographer :) i ended up crying with happiness when i saw everything was ok and that hes a boy. 

hope everyones doing well. i will get a new picture when i see a change in size. seems to only poke out when its warm weather or when im walking around. bye for now all xx


----------



## becs0375

Looking gorgeous ladies!!


----------



## dynomyte

Ahhh I love all the bump pictures!

Here was mine from last week that I'm just getting around to posting.
I had just eaten so was a bit puffed up. And am not small anyway.
But it's there. :D

17+5
https://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab313/skynomyte/Picture3.jpg


----------



## Mercy2

Here I am at 21+5 weeks x x What does everyone think! I am loving looking pregnant instead of my usual wobble lol! 

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/IMG_4469.jpg

Everyone is looking SO fantastic on here! Love this thread!


----------



## becs0375

You look amazing Mercy!!! I hope I look as good at 21 weeks!!!


----------



## Mercy2

becs0375 said:


> You look amazing Mercy!!! I hope I look as good at 21 weeks!!!

Awww thankyou x x I am sure you look amazing, I constantly worry about my weight and looking fat, So being pregnant and having a big bump has finally made me feel better about myself! I love my bump! and I cant wait for it to get HUGE!!!! heeheehee x x


----------



## kmac625

Everyone looks fantastic. It's been a few weeks since my last pic so I'll get hubby to take one of me this weekend.


----------



## mrsraggle

38+0 bump photo. No noticeable drop yet though - come on baby, we want to meet you!

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/380.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

awww lovely bumps x


----------



## BethyBoop

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs370.snc3/23814_384328211309_508821309_3766412_4229610_n.jpg


27 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## mrsraggle

Gorgeous BethyBoop!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Woop mrsraggle!! Looking amazing as always :) can you believe how close we're getting now?!?! Who do you recon will pop first me or you? Xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I think I've got bigger this week, what do you reckon?

11+5:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/DSCF2732.jpg

12+5:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/125b.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

I think you have too! :) Love it!


----------



## philly1982

Just a quick question, when did everyone lose their B belly, mine is going slowly but i still have the dent where my belly button is :-( xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I started losing mine at 24 weeks and it was pretty much completely gone by 28 weeks :) xxx


----------



## sjminimac

21+1!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







21+1.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blessed1

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/angtapia/Random/DSCN2246.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/angtapia/Random/IMGP0041.jpg

Just wanted to share my latest pic! Love all the pictures ladies... :) Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Sjminimac and Blessed1 - lovely bumps, both of you. Very neat :)


----------



## westbrja

Philly - I never fully lost my bump with DD or DS and so far it doesn't look like its leaving this time either lol. Then again I never gain much weight during pregnancy tho. I think that may have something to do with it and my body shape as I carry most of my weight in my tummy. Good luck!

Beautiful bumps ladies!


----------



## scrummy mummy

must say you all looking fab ladies :flower:

looks like its time for a bumpy update :) x

these were took today - do you think i look big? x
 



Attached Files:







k new phone 063.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5









k new phone 078.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## myfirst

*27 weeks*
https://babygabriel.yolasite.com/resources/27%20weeks.png.opt391x322o0,0s391x322.png


----------



## Sue Dunhym

scrummy mummy - I think you look fabulously pointy :D

Beautiful bump Myfirst, there's no mistaking that! :)


----------



## Megg33k

<--- Jealous! I want a real bump now! LOL You all look GORGEOUS!!! xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Come on Megg, give us a pic!


----------



## mrsraggle

philly1982 said:


> Just a quick question, when did everyone lose their B belly, mine is going slowly but i still have the dent where my belly button is :-( xxx

Mine is still there at 38 weeks! But *nowhere *near as bad as it was :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Sue Dunhym said:


> Come on Megg, give us a pic!

I have to take one Friday and post that one... All I have for now is my 6 week! It was taken a week and a half ago! Be gentle! LOL

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/4483436958_cdcdbb10f0.jpg

Follow up in 4 days! :)


----------



## myfirst

myfirst said:


> *27 weeks*
> https://babygabriel.yolasite.com/resources/27%20weeks.png.opt391x322o0,0s391x322.png

my bump makes me laugh! it looks the biggest part of my bump is flat!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yay Megg! Your hair has grown!


----------



## Megg33k

It has! lol I let it grow out during winter... need to chop it off again for summer! :)


----------



## SisterRose

Lovely bumps ladies! keep them coming! :happydance: 

Probably a bit pointless since it's only 5 days after my other picture but here's 17+5
(and a very bloated 17+5 because it was after a day of food, nom nom)


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/SAM_8533-1.jpg

17w for comparison
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_10.jpg

I'll leave it a while now and take one about 19 weeks and see how I look then.

Megg33k - have you ever considered growing your hair or keeping it longer? it looks great!


----------



## Megg33k

Bekklez - You look great! Love the bump! :) Yeah... I've had my hair significantly longer... Like... down to the small of my back kinds of longer! LOL It just becomes a hassle... and even at this length starts to get an annoying wave to it. My biggest issue with it right now is color more than length. I have awful roots from the last time I had it highlighted! LOL


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hellooos =]

I havent posted a bump pic in AAAAAAAGES!

heres Lukey bump at 38 weeks and 2 dayss

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/38weeks.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/38weeksfront.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/38Weeks-1.jpg


There we go! HUUUUGE MUCH?!?! Come on Lukey!!


----------



## Second Chance

Awww mummy2be17 You look so great! Your bellybutton looks ready to pop :) Too cute!! Not too long now


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol,yeah its totaly streached out... doubt it'll pop though! lol xx thanks xx


----------



## chele

mummy2b17 - hope your LO comes soon, you look fab. For some reason I thought you were due before me.

So here is my last bump photo of me an hour before my induction. And this is me tonight 2weeks 5 days PP. I'm now a size 16 again. I was 16/18 (UK) before I got pregnant as I actually weigh 7lbs less than the day I got preggers. Go me! Pregnancy was actually good for me!!

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3769.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3777.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

Everyone looks so beautiful!!! I'm popping into 2nd tri early! lol  I am going to try try try to be dedicated to posting a bump pic at 13 weeks! Don't you think if I never take pictures I'll regret it?? But I don't feel like a have a bump lol so baby has a few more days to pop and then I'm postin!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

chele said:


> mummy2b17 - hope your LO comes soon, you look fab. For some reason I thought you were due before me.
> 
> So here is my last bump photo of me an hour before my induction. And this is me tonight 2weeks 5 days PP. I'm now a size 16 again. I was 16/18 (UK) before I got pregnant as I actually weigh 7lbs less than the day I got preggers. Go me! Pregnancy was actually good for me!!
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3769.jpg
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3777.jpg

You look beautiful both before and after!:thumbup:


To the rest of the ladies I love the bump pic's keep them coming....LOL maybe I'll post someday soon :dohh:


----------



## jul14o

Just adding mine to the evergrowing lovely bump collection...

The first was at 18+3
Second with my little doggies in the background at 19+2
And the 3rd at 22+2

Its amazing how our bumps just grow overnight!! For ages I just looked bloated and fat, yah and doesnt particularly help to have ginormous boobs grrrr(would swap them in a flash for a perky bottom!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4222.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 15









IMG_4233.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 21









IMG_4281.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## holywoodmum

chele said:


> mummy2b17 - hope your LO comes soon, you look fab. For some reason I thought you were due before me.
> 
> So here is my last bump photo of me an hour before my induction. And this is me tonight 2weeks 5 days PP. I'm now a size 16 again. I was 16/18 (UK) before I got pregnant as I actually weigh 7lbs less than the day I got preggers. Go me! Pregnancy was actually good for me!!
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3769.jpg
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3777.jpg

Chele, didn't realise that your son was here, congratulations!!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks chele :) you look amazing in your pp picture :) congrats on your son sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't realize he was here either, Chele! I know I haven't posted much... But I've been following your bump pics for a very long time! Congrats on baby Max... He's gorgeous!!!

Edit: Adding my 8 week one!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4526701331_338eb7563a.jpg


----------



## bky

Here is me at 30 weeks. Doesn't really look that different than 28 weeks IMO. 
OH was telling me I had a spot on my shirt (which no longer stays put on the bump) so I was trying to see over my boobs and bump to see it. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







30weeks2.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Second Chance

Aww Chele conggrats :) all the rest of you ladies you look great!


----------



## NeyNey

Lovely bumps ladies!!

Chele you look great after bub!! Congratulations on the birth of your little one :hugs:


----------



## kmac625

I'm finally getting around to posting my latest bump pics. These are from last Monday evening after dinner at 24 weeks 3 days. My bump keeps getting rounder and has been moving upwards lol. The one in the brown shirt is from 21w2d for comparison.
 



Attached Files:







24w3d.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8









24w3day.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5









21w2d.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Second Chance

awww kmac625 it has moved up alot :) you look great


----------



## jaleco

I found this forum by googling plus size bumps a few months ago. I figure it's only fitting I add my own in here now that I have a bump to share.

I am 5'4" and was 280lbs pre baby and I am currently 272. I was a size 22 in Canadian plus sizes.

this is my first bump shot at 18 weeks 3 days
https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee268/krystal_pare/baby%20bump/18weeks3days.png

20 weeks
https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee268/krystal_pare/baby%20bump/20weeks.png

21 weeks
https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee268/krystal_pare/baby%20bump/21weeks.png

22 weeks -- taken last Wednesday
https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee268/krystal_pare/baby%20bump/22weeks.png


I am so stoked to have a bump, I had been worried my gut was too big and it would never round out, or that even if it did I was worried I was too big all over to be seen as pregnant. I get so excited everytime a stranger asks me when I am due.


----------



## babydeabreu

22 weeks today ladies woohoo :)

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/22weeks.jpg


----------



## Mercy2

aww what a fantastic bump babydeabreu x x


----------



## Blob

Amazing bump babydeabreu


----------



## Mercy2

Kmac what a great bump! Definately see the difference

and Jaleco, Your pics are fab! lovely to look back and see your bump change over the weeks! 

Lovely bumps ladies! I will maybe post another myself next week x x


----------



## Megg33k

Kmac - Love it.. Definitely moving up! Are you staying Team Yellow? I would guess girl just by looking! :)

Jaleco & babydeabreu - You both look fantastic!


----------



## Jessica214

Hey ladies thought id share my 17w pic. I feel like im getting more back fat and hip fat than belly....:blush:

https://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab45/JessicaS214/17w.jpg


----------



## kmac625

Megg33k said:


> Kmac - Love it.. Definitely moving up! Are you staying Team Yellow? I would guess girl just by looking! :)

I just don't have it in my siggy, but we found out at the anatomy scan that we're having a girl. I was pretty sure this was the case (except for a couple weeks in first tri when I thought maybe it was a boy) as I've been positive I'm carrying a girl.


----------



## camocutie2006

beautiful bumps ladies!


----------



## Second Chance

Aww your guys are so cute, my bump is still very b-shaped and I dont think itll go away anytime soon, but I can hide it given the proper clothes :) But you ladies are looking wonderful


----------



## Megg33k

kmac625 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Kmac - Love it.. Definitely moving up! Are you staying Team Yellow? I would guess girl just by looking! :)
> 
> I just don't have it in my siggy, but we found out at the anatomy scan that we're having a girl. I was pretty sure this was the case (except for a couple weeks in first tri when I thought maybe it was a boy) as I've been positive I'm carrying a girl.Click to expand...

Woohoo for team :pink:!!! Yay! Congrats!


----------



## mrsraggle

39+0 just before I went out for our first wedding anniversary meal :) Now I've got a "proper bump" I'm sad I'm coming so close to it popping! I've loved my pregnancy figure far more than my normal figure these last couple of weeks!

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0053.jpg

*mummy2b17*: superb bump! Not long until you meet your little man.
*chele*: you look fantastic 2+5 weeks PP! I hope I go back to the same (or a little/lottle thinner!)


----------



## SisterRose

ohh wow! what a lovely bump mrsraggle and a lovely dress to match! great photo!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

:O mrsraggle You look gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Girls

Here's my first bump pic taken today at 21+1. It's not the best piccy in the world but my belly has definitely popped out this week! It's very B shaped naked though and hoping this will pop out soon!

Em xx
 



Attached Files:







emmabump.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sabriena

I figured it'd be here! I saw your avatar image mrsraggle and had to hunt down if you posted it or not! I hope you're framing that photo because you look absolutely stunning in it!


----------



## Dbaby129

Ladies you look so good.. I am still trying to learn how to post I would love to show a pic..


----------



## Second Chance

MrsRaggle, You look great, your bump has really grown, I cant believe you and mummy2b17 are so close to popping :) I hope you let us know when it happens, i would love to hear it :)
_mummy2b27 where is your pic? i think you should post at least one more before you LO is here :)


----------



## Second Chance

Dbaby129, if you go into your "go advanced" below the submit button there is a cache of options, one of them is "manage attachments" a separate window will pop up, and you can just browse your pics and upload onto that and then submit it below... I hope that helped, and didnt make it worse :blush: :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

:Wave:

Just an update and recap, thought I'd take a new pic this morning. My stomache felt rock solid laying down at the bottom today(was desperate for the loo though, :blush:)

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_42.jpg#https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_32.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100419_19.jpg?t=1271671755https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100419_4.jpg


----------



## Lliena

here is my 23 week bump and me being brave doing it half naked ;)

I think tis def starting to fill out now although still have some B shape to it!



:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 92.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol! I suppose I can be nice and put one up a little later on when I'm not using the iPod! Hopefully my final one!!! Xxxx


----------



## lesliedraper

32 weeks :)


https://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af237/ridgld01/bump/030.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

Ok grrr I hate this! But here are my bump pictures at 13 weeks!
Oh said he noticed the bump now :| And then I was like awwwww :cry: lmao even though I should have hit him and told him to KMA lmao! But if he notices then I guess its there now! Not just my imagination!
 



Attached Files:







100_1572.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 21









100_1575.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 26









100_1576.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Megg33k

You all look amazing!!! :)


----------



## k 1421

Hi ladies, this is me at 23 weeks :happydance: This is my first baby and its a little girl xx


----------



## Second Chance

Congrats k 1421 you look great :)
-clairenicole and lesliedraper, you guys look so cute


----------



## Dbaby129

Lovely bumps ladies....


----------



## ClaireNicole

its so scary putting up a picture!!!


----------



## Second Chance

Aw but you look great, no reason to be scared :) we arent here to judge, just see how beautiful everyone else looks too :) You look great and I cant wait to see more pics as you grow...


----------



## Megg33k

I agree! This is actually the thread that always makes me smile on here! I think you're all gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Me neither! I can't wait to grow! Even though I'm mildly freakin out about it lol. I'm a size 18 and I don't want to be more then that when this is all over! but bbys worth it!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

This is one of my favourite threads on here :) It always reassures me and makesme happy when I am worried and fed up that I'll never get a bump. Absolutely every single picture is beautiful because there's a baby in there!

It's wonderful to see those of us who perhaps haven't got such typical "cute" bumps, but who look like real, normal human beings, with stretch marks and podgy bits and B bellies :D

We look beautiful too!


----------



## Odd Socks

Here's me at 27 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







100420-082403.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Csunshine013

Beautiful bumps ladies! Loving them all!

Mrsraggle so sad your almost finished until next time. :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Is being done sad? Because I'm ready for my Baby to be here! And to stop making me sick lmao :rofl:

Beautiful bumps!!!


----------



## Second Chance

I totally agree with you sue i have a bad b bump and its not going away but I think all bumps are beautiful, and ClaireNicole i know how you feel... I am ready for the back pains and the tummy aches and the indegestion to stop, dont get me wrong i love being pregnant, and more than that I want Raydynn to be healthy and developed, but boy am I ready for him to come :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

iRight girlys, 
here are my 39 week bump pictures!!! I hopefuly wont be uploading anymore!!!

Here I am at 39 weeks! 

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/39wweeks.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/39weeksclothed.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/39weeksfront.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/39weekkkkks.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/39Weeeks.jpg

Sorry for the picture overload!!! =]


----------



## Second Chance

Awww you look so cute though I must say your bump looks as big as that ball behind you :) and i mean that in the most endearing way, I bet your ready to go!! You look so great, I cant wait to hear the news of the little one!!


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Mummy2b17.... i love that top you've got on!!!! Where's that from? lol
I will take some pics today and upload them, it's been a while since i last did lol. xx


----------



## izziebelle

Hello girlies, il upload pics but im abit weirded out as i noticed there is some non plus sizer's posting! (im very self concious) lol 
Im 11weeks+2 (possible twins) & im defo sure i can see a difference already..

4weeks.
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/4weeks-1.jpg
11weeks.
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/11weeks-1.jpg

EEP need to clean that mirror!


----------



## becs0375

Izziebelle I can deffo notice a difference!!


----------



## MickyMoo

hi ladies :flower: my 29+6 week pics today :cloud9: im 30 weeks tommorw :happydance:

hope you like :) x
 



Attached Files:







29+6.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 12









29+6weeks.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## izziebelle

becs0375 said:


> Izziebelle I can deffo notice a difference!!

i thought that, but it all confuses me lol people saying its too early to show ect.
xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hey, whoever asked about my top, it's non maternity but still fits, but I got it from Evans... However that was like a year ago lol! And thanks second chance! I think I am probably as big as the blooming ball!! Hopefully he won't keep everyone waiting much longer!! Thanks for the lovely comments girlys :) xxxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

izziebelle said:


> Hello girlies, il upload pics but im abit weirded out as i noticed there is some non plus sizer's posting! (im very self concious) lol
> Im 11weeks+2 (possible twins) & im defo sure i can see a difference already..
> 
> EEP need to clean that mirror!

Don't be self concious!!!! The non plus sizers here probably THINK they are plus size because no one will ever be meaner to you then YOU!:dohh: I don't know why us women do that... I've never seen a guy be like "do you think I've gained weight cause I think I've gained a few lbs but the scale isn't saying anything... do you think the scales broken... I'm def bigger" lmao I can totally tell a difference!


----------



## SisterRose

I can deffo see a difference too Izzy. I'd love twins, must have been such a surprise!

A few people have mentioned I don't look 'plus size' but I don't get it. I'm size 16/18/20 uk, bmi 34.5 and 16 and a half stone. I think that pretttty much counts as over weight. Lol.

More great bumps ladies! :thumbup:

and while Im here
19+1
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100421_9.jpg?t=1271866197


----------



## Megg33k

I've come to accept that I don't think some people look "plus size" because they're sizes that I'd be quite pleased with fitting in to... if that makes sense. I'm not built to ever really be out of "plus size" clothes... I have a large frame and I'm close to 6 feet tall. So, the best I can really hope for is a size 14 US! LOL

P.S. I think you all look beautiful as always! I'll post a 9 week on Fri!


----------



## becs0375

I really must get some taken of my bump!! I have loose skin from losing nearly 6 stone lol!! I am still a healthy size 18 lol!!! I can deffo notice that I am growing!!!!


----------



## Second Chance

Izzie I can for sure see a difference too, congratulations on twins, I hope you keep us up to date :)
-mickey you look so cute, I cant wait to see as you get bigger your bump is adoreable :)
-Bekklez You are too cute, I love your pictures...
-And Megg I totally agree, I would kill to be the size of some of these "plus size" girls I know I can get down to 15 but thats as low as ill ever be able to go, and unfortunatly as of right now I am a 20, so i wont be seeing that size anytime soon :) But ladies you are all so beautiful and I just love the bumps...


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I feel as though that comment about non plus sizers may have been partialy directed at me. At the end of the day, i had a severe B bump up till 26ish weeks, and anyone who's seen my pics from early on will be able to back this point up. At the end of the day, I'm a Uk size 18 on top 16 on bottom and this is classed in this country as plus sized, I weigh 14 stone and my BMI is like 32/33 which is overweigh! And I felt more comfortable posting my bump in here early on as I was very concious of how it looked, and the girls in here offered me alot of support! 

Atchualy this has made me realise that theres a few girls in here i need to thank specificaly

I want to say a HUGE thank you to Second Chance, Chele and Mrsraggle. Thanks for all your support through this pregnancy my lovely ladies, and Mrsraggle, I hope that littlebug and Luke don't keep us waiting much longer =] 

XD


----------



## SisterRose

I didn't mean to cause disconcert with mentioning about plus sizes! I was just trying to add that people can look all shapes and sizes but it can often be quite decieving. 
I've always been overweight and weighed a lot, and I've never been able to get down to past a size 14 uk, even when being on strict diets and exercising, trying really hard to lose the weight. Somhow, it never comes off me properly! I know i'll never be a skinny-minnie and I'll probably never be classed as a 'normal weight' but I'm fine with that! I think I'm healthy :)
like Megg said, I think some people just aren't built to be small and really are larger framed! I always have people in disbelief when I tell them how much I weigh(which isn't often, it's quite embarassing) 
but like everyones said, we all look great anyway and soon, despite sizes our little bumps are going to be getting bigger and we'll all have little bundles of joy! woohooo :)
x


----------



## Second Chance

mummy2b17 said:


> I feel as though that comment about non plus sizers may have been partialy directed at me. At the end of the day, i had a severe B bump up till 26ish weeks, and anyone who's seen my pics from early on will be able to back this point up. At the end of the day, I'm a Uk size 18 on top 16 on bottom and this is classed in this country as plus sized, I weigh 14 stone and my BMI is like 32/33 which is overweigh! And I felt more comfortable posting my bump in here early on as I was very concious of how it looked, and the girls in here offered me alot of support!
> 
> Atchualy this has made me realise that theres a few girls in here i need to thank specificaly
> 
> I want to say a HUGE thank you to Second Chance, Chele and Mrsraggle. Thanks for all your support through this pregnancy my lovely ladies, and Mrsraggle, I hope that littlebug and Luke don't keep us waiting much longer =]
> 
> XD


We are all here to make eachother more comfortable and the way i see it if you see yourself as plus sized and you are more comfy here than anywhere else, than by all means post away.. I personally enjoyed watching your journey through this pregnancy, plus size or not... And I personally must say, those babys need to get here already :baby: I am ready to see them :hugs:


-Thought i should add, Bekklez you are so right, when i weighed less than i do now lol, people would say the same thing to me but I was still an extremely heavy girl.. I am just grateful that we are all pregnant and soo to be proud mommies of beautiful little ones!! It doesnt matter that the bump isnt round but by goodness its a baby lol!


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely surprise people by the actual number on the scale compared to how I look! Its a very embarrassing number! :wacko:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I don't think the plus size comment was aimed at anyone! I think that I have friends that are bigger then me that say man your sooo skinny! And I have a sister that threw a shoe at a fitting attendant when she was trying on her wedding dress cause the lady said she was a size 2 lmao and my sister is NOT a size 2 lmao. I think we all think we should or could be smaller! I also have met people that are my size that can take pictures that make them look like a size 2 and I'm like WOW TEACH ME THAT ONE lol. I'm a nice size 20 lmao. and I don't even care... I used to when I went from a 9 to an 18 in 2 years lmao but not anymore! My OH lovessss me and I love me! And you ladies all look so good! Weather or not your 100lbs or 500 lbs! (ps I totally don't know what a stone is... so saying you weight 16 of them makes me think of 16 rocks in my yard lmao) 

Beautiful pictures ladies!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

a stone is 14 lbs =]


----------



## ClaireNicole

So I weight like 17 stones! That sounds so much better then it does in lbs! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... My weight in stone sounds a lot prettier too! LOL


----------



## kmac625

It's not just the weight but the height that makes a difference. I started off pre-preg at 167lbs (12 stone approx) but am only 5'4" and that gave me a bmi of 29 which is overweight. More importanty, I felt big pre-preg and your frame of mind is a big factor. The important thing is we all look fantastic with our various bumps and have babies growing inside of us.


----------



## angelmyky

wheres the bump pics gone? :( i think its best we all forget about what we look like, how much we weigh, etc....im one of those people who worry too much about how i look and whether my bump is right for how far gone i am....i constantly get told by people that im "huge/massive" for how far along i am, its horrible, these people are supposed to be family/friends and yet they make me feel bad about having a bigger bump than some other people....they say my baby boy will be huge because of how i look :( but i know he wont be, he's average on all the scale graphs in my maternity book, he doesnt even look "HUGE" on my scans.....how mean are some people hey?!! like i keep telling people, i wasnt slim before i got pregnant and everyone hold their baby differently....im one of those people who just gained weight on my stomach area (nowhere else) and its round most days, some days its like a "B" but i dont care because he's healthy and growing strong.

so to take away this "weight" and "plus size" thing i will post a pic of my growing bump....i need a new one though! i just haven't got a good camera on my phone. 

20weeks 5 days.... https://j.imagehost.org/t/0921/20week5days.jpg my fiance took this picture because the baby decided to push out whilst i was relaxing in the sun at our local lake/park....its at a higher angle because hes 6'4" and im only 5'4" lol.

i dont have any recent pics yet, i will get one when i can. :) please keep uploading your bumps, i like seeing the variety....makes me feel happier when i see your bumps because some are just like mine :D hope you're all ok. x


----------



## jellybean83

You all look blooming lovely!

Im plus size in every shape of the word!....Ring size y.....size 12 feet...Evans storecard always maxed out!

Im 17+2 but im a very chunky monkey....:blush: and you cant see im pregnant yet!!...Il post a pic when its a bit more obvious but just wanted to say how wonderfull you ladies look!


----------



## chele

Thanks ladies for all your comments on my photos. You all look great and I'll still be popping in and out of here for a long time more xxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Here´s myelast week at 16 weeks, 1 day and this week at 17 weeks, 1 day


----------



## lucy_x

hiii :thumbup:, Ready for Picture overload of my progressing bump? :),

I am 5ft 8 :), and pre-preg weighed just over 13.8 stone (well thats what i was at 10w's, ):),,,,Just in case you wanted to know i have put on a pound a week so far :)....lol, 

sorry if the pics are huge!.

this was 12w, I look awful, obvs not much happened yet :)
 



Attached Files:







12w.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lucy_x

19w exact :)
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 294


----------



## lucy_x

22w
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lucy_x

24w exact
 



Attached Files:







resize2.jpg
File size: 84.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lucy_x

26+4 :)
 



Attached Files:







resize3.jpg
File size: 72.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MickyMoo

lucy your bump has come on lovely :) xx :dance:


----------



## Megg33k

You all look so great! I'll add my new one tomorrow! :)


----------



## Smurfette

You all look fabulous!!!! Been stalking this thread even before I was pregnant and it's fabulous to see how everyone is progressing.

Hopefully I'll get up the nerve to post a pic of my bump soon.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Everyone looks so good!!! I just posted one lol so I can't take another! (heres 13+1 adn 13+5) lmao


----------



## mrsraggle

Everyone is looking gorgeous!


----------



## nineena

Loving all the pics girls, everyone is looking amazing and hope we're all feeling that way too!!!

Not posted a pic since i was 20wks so here's my 26+6, still a definite B bump without clothes and with certain trousers but bubs is kicking away like crazy and measurements showing bang on target and i actually feel that i look pregnant now lol :)
 



Attached Files:







27wk 1.jpg
File size: 96 KB
Views: 10









27wk 2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I thought I would post as I have really popped over the last week or so. I must look pregnant rather than fat now as a few strangers have asked when I'm due. I went to see the dietician last week and it turns out I've lost 6.6lbs since 9 weeks???!!! No idea how?

https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/bump1.jpg

Bump at 18+5


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol I didn't scroll down all the way because I was reading your message and trying to peak at the bump lmao and all I saw was your boobs! and I was like ... hmm thats kind of a weird looking bump :rofl: but then I scrolled down! Your bump is beautiful!!!! You totally look pregnant not fat at all! And I LOVE your dress! And your dog looks so cute! I keep telling Justin we need a puppy! for the baby of course lol

When people start asking me I think I'm going to go :O I'm not pregnant! lmao and then be like jk lol


----------



## sjminimac

It's pretty telling when people stop asking you how far along you are and start asking when you're due - it's a sure sign you've popped!

Lovely bump hun xx


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: at thinking the boob "bump" was the preggo bump! I scrolled up and tried it... It does make an odd looking bump indeed! :rofl:


----------



## MrsJ08

You ladies are so funny :haha:

My boobs were big to start with (E) now they are an F and growing all the flipping time. 

ClaireNicole - bizarrely until a year ago I worked in the fashion industry as a buyer and that dress was one of my styles. It isn't a maternity dress but because it's jersey it stretches nicely over my bump. It's nice when people notice, I haven't had any unwanted bump toucher's yet thankfully. On the dog front - I love my Basset Hound to bits but he's a stubborn little devil and if I had my time over I think I'd stick with an obedient Labrador every time!!

I took the dog out earlier and was talking to another walker I see from time to time. I mentioned something about "when the baby comes" and she said "oh my god you're expecting?" I pointed at my bump and said what do you think this is. Poor girl she was really embarrassed and said I only look pregnant from the side not from the front - which is true to be fair to her. It did make me chuckle!


----------



## ClaireNicole

See and I'm a solid B cup :( which for a plus sized lady is NOT FUN lmao I'm just waitingggggggg for my boobs to grow! Ever since the 9th grade I've been hoping, and wishin, and prayin lmao


----------



## MrsJ08

Mine on the other hand don't stop growing no matter what weight I am. I lost three stone a few years ago and my boobs stayed the same. Admittedly, I went down a couple of back sizes but the cup stayed the same. There are down sides though, like the fact they give you back ache and also that men tend to talk to your chest rather than your face. I even caught the postman checking out my boobs when I answered the door this morning!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'd look too!!!!! I'd be like WOW lol. I think boobs are great! But I think thats a grass is greener thing because a lot of the people I know with big boobs don't like them very much.... course I was a b cup at size 9 and a b cup at size 20 lmao so i don't understand that much :rofl: If my milk comes in and I'm still a B cup.... I'm going for implants lmao


----------



## SisterRose

Megg33k said:


> :rofl: at thinking the boob "bump" was the preggo bump! I scrolled up and tried it... It does make an odd looking bump indeed! :rofl:

I scrolled up and tried it too! :rofl::rofl:

The actual bump is looking awesome though! :) X


----------



## nicholatmn

What? Y'all didn't know she carries babies in her boobs?! ;) :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:

lovely bumps ladies!:thumbup:

I keep looking down trying to see my bump, but all I see are boobs still:dohh:


----------



## MrsJ08

nicholatmn - in that case I am having triplets!!


----------



## SisterRose

MrsJ08 said:


> nicholatmn - in that case I am having triplets!!

Congrats MrsJ! :haha:


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you guys are too funny LOL i gotta post a new pic i dont think ive done one in a long time... Ill get around to taking one eventually :) You all look so great!! I am 30 weeks and still predominantly b shaped! But its a healthy baby boy so I am happy with it


----------



## Csunshine013

ok here is my 23w+3d bump pic


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Vickie! :yipee: Bump! :)


----------



## Mercy2

Heres me at almost 24 weeks now! (23+5 yesterday) Tryin on my hubbys army kit for our wives "job swap" day that is cming up haha! I didnt realise how big my bump had gotten untill I took this pic haha! 

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/BumpforBNB-1.jpg


----------



## becs0375

Love it Mercy!!!! Maybe I could suggest a job swap here to the CO!!!!


----------



## Mercy2

its a FAB idea! I cant wait for ours! I just want a fry up in the Cook house hahaha! 
Theres a few things I cant join in with what with the bump but all in all its gunna be loads a fun!


----------



## xprincessx

Has there been any change in my tummy yet? I'm 18 weeks today and feel like there is only the tiniest thing when i lay down completely flat. 

11 weeks + 2 days 
https://img704.imageshack.us/img704/1249/1123q.jpg

Today (18 weeks + 0 days)
https://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1743/1802m.jpg

What do you think - is the bump slowly looming??


----------



## mrsraggle

Definitely getting bigger xprincessx! Gorge!


----------



## xprincessx

yay!! Hopefully wont be long before that horrid line is gone!! haha


----------



## lesliedraper

Mrs Raggle -

Where did you get that dress? It is beautiful!


----------



## mrsraggle

lesliedraper said:


> Mrs Raggle -
> 
> Where did you get that dress? It is beautiful!

It's actually a top, quite long though, and I got it off eBay! I'll be selling it on in a couple of weeks so I'll post here when I do :flower:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

xprincessx - there is most definitely a change :) You'll round out nicely soon.


----------



## MrsJ08

Definitely a change Princess x


----------



## pichi

i'm not quite 2nd Tri yet but feel reasured that there is a plus sized bumps thread. i'm an erm odd shape (14/16 top 18 bottom, bloody wide hips ¬___¬) although i dont look that size.

i shall have to post in here soon. everyones bumps are coming along nicely ^__^


----------



## Laura80

29+3 weeks
 



Attached Files:







Photo340a.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ClaireNicole

OOOOOHH sooo cute hun!!


----------



## xprincessx

wow laura that is one gorgeous bump!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely bump Laura!


----------



## drea2904

Lovely Bumps ladies!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous pics! :)

Quick question... What's the best doppler to get for us fluffy girls? I want one... but not sure what would be best, as I'm quite fluffy! LOL


----------



## loobi

meg... i have an angelsounds one..... i am quite "fluffy" too.... and in the earlier days, i did have to pull the " fluff" a bit tighter to get a clearer hb... but i have been more than happy with it..... good luck.....xxx louxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! How far along were you before you could hear the heartbeat?


----------



## loobi

megg.... i was 11 weeks when i first found it for sure... it was tucked away on the very left of my tummy very low down , and as i say i was pulling my "fluff" tight .. hth. lou.xxx


----------



## Odd Socks

i'm "fluffy" & got an angelsounds doppler. i didn't get it until i was 16 weeks, but had no problems hearing the heartbeat with it at all.
xx


----------



## 2wantedpls

I got angelsound too and had to hold my fluff to the left just above
pubic bone. But heard around 10-11 weeks. Amazing!!!


----------



## 2wantedpls

I'm a size 18 ish.uk size.

Wen did your bumps Start to show? Oh keeps holding and rubbing tummy but just feel that he's rubbing my flab! Wondering wen he'll be rubbing mu bump!!! Lol


----------



## mumof1+1

These are mine so far, the first at 15w6days, the 2nd at 20w2days and the last just yesterday at 24 weeks. I was concerned I wasnt growing but they speak for themselves haha
 



Attached Files:







15w6d.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 27









20W 2D.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 21









24w.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## loobi

aw your bump is lovely, and growing perfectly...


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! :)

Lovely bump mumof1+1! Definitely changing! LOL Can't believe you weren't sure!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

New pics today.

Here is 11+4:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/114d.jpg

and here is 14+4:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/144a.jpg

My top is a bit rouched in today's pic, but there's a definite difference, no?

Also, I bought the first babygrow today. LOOK AT HOW UNBEARABLY CUTE IT IS:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/babygrow1.jpg


----------



## Sue Dunhym

2wantedpls said:


> I'm a size 18 ish.uk size.
> 
> Wen did your bumps Start to show? Oh keeps holding and rubbing tummy but just feel that he's rubbing my flab! Wondering wen he'll be rubbing mu bump!!! Lol

Hey! We are due on the same day and I'm a UK size 18 too!

I keep rubbing the flab too :D


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely a difference, Fran! :hugs: That lion is adorable!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

mumof1+1 said:


> These are mine so far, the first at 15w6days, the 2nd at 20w2days and the last just yesterday at 24 weeks. I was concerned I wasnt growing but they speak for themselves haha

You have a really beautiful bump.


----------



## mrsraggle

Well, hopefully this is my last bump photo! 40+0.

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/400.jpg

And here's a collage of my entire pregnancy. I didn't really "pop" until third tri, but I enjoyed my bump ever since :flower: (Sorry it's so big but I didn't think it looked as good smaller):

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/TotalPregnancy.jpg


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Wow mrsraggle, that is a brilliant, amazing collage! I completely love it. Can I ask if you used a particular site or if you put it together yourself?

And best of luck with the impending birth. You're ENORMOUS (in the very best possible way!). x


----------



## Megg33k

Wow, MrsRaggle! 24 to 25 is the definitely the biggest 1 week change! You have such a lovely bump! I can't wait to see the lovely baby that will be coming to say HI so very soon! Put in my guess on your spreadsheet thingy!


----------



## mrsraggle

Sue Dunhym said:


> Wow mrsraggle, that is a brilliant, amazing collage! I completely love it. Can I ask if you used a particular site or if you put it together yourself?
> 
> And best of luck with the impending birth. You're ENORMOUS (in the very best possible way!). x

Thank you! :flower:
I put it together myself using photoshop but it's taken me ages! I bet there's an easier way of doing it :)


----------



## mrsraggle

Megg33k said:


> Wow, MrsRaggle! 24 to 25 is the definitely the biggest 1 week change! You have such a lovely bump! I can't wait to see the lovely baby that will be coming to say HI so very soon! Put in my guess on your spreadsheet thingy!

Yes I suppose it is, looking closely! I don't think I really look pregnant until week 28 though. I hankered after a proper bump for weeks and weeks and weeks and didn't appreciate it until third tri. I've loved it ever since!


----------



## Megg33k

I can't wait for a proper pop... I can look quite pregnant with a little arch in my back... but I know its all pretend bump currently! I have to get a pic up today so you all can see! I can't suck in as much as I once could!


----------



## hekate

mrsraggle - that is collage is absolutely gorgeous! amazing journey! wishing you a smooth labour and a healthy screaming baby! very soon!

Sue - were did you get that babygrow from? I adore it!


----------



## Jetters

Woweeeeee mrsraggle, you look fabulous :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hekate said:


> mrsraggle - that is collage is absolutely gorgeous! amazing journey! wishing you a smooth labour and a healthy screaming baby! very soon!
> 
> Sue - were did you get that babygrow from? I adore it!

Isn't it gorgeous? It's from Toby Tiger: https://www.tobytiger.co.uk/


----------



## hekate

just had look at the website.....lovely stuff! thanks sue!


----------



## ClaireNicole

mrsraggle said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wow, MrsRaggle! 24 to 25 is the definitely the biggest 1 week change! You have such a lovely bump! I can't wait to see the lovely baby that will be coming to say HI so very soon! Put in my guess on your spreadsheet thingy!
> 
> Yes I suppose it is, looking closely! I don't think I really look pregnant until week 28 though. I hankered after a proper bump for weeks and weeks and weeks and didn't appreciate it until third tri. I've loved it ever since!Click to expand...

I think you started showing before that!!! I LOVE LOVE the pictures! :happydance: I can't believe your about to have a baby! That must be so scary and exciting!! and SCARY lol Can't wait to see pictures of beaner from the outside!


----------



## MrsJ08

MrsRaggle - I love your collage. Beautiful bump - you definitely looked pregnant before you reached 3rd tri x


----------



## mumof1+1

Megg33k said:


> Thanks girls! :)
> 
> Lovely bump mumof1+1! Definitely changing! LOL Can't believe you weren't sure!

Aw thank you everyone, i suppose since its us that see's our bumps every second of every day we dont always really notice, it was only when i put all 3 together I really do see the changes lol. Onwards and upwards :D


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I <3 Lukey-Bump!!

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/Photo0328.jpg

39 weeks 6 Days!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Adorable!


----------



## Megg33k

Love that! :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks girls =] xxx


----------



## Second Chance

Aww mummy2be you ae so cute, I cant believe you are already there!! That is too cute :) I bet your sooo excited


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hehe! Yup Its My Due Date!! XD

Sooooo Excited... And thanks =]


----------



## myfirst

me at 28 weeks!

https://sitebuilder.yola.com/sites/S3/Db42/D295/D8f4/D870/U8a49866a2306c30701230784f859224b/8a4986c8279c156f0127a6f4446a3fa9/resources/obx%2010%20049.jpg.opt556x314o0,0s556x314.jpg


----------



## SisterRose

20 weeks today! I've hit the half way mark! :happydance:
Here's pictures from about 14weeks + to 20 weeks. Wish I'd have taken some from the beginning now.

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_22.jpg?t=1272364721https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_42.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_32.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/SAM_8533-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100419_19.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100427_12.jpg?t=1272365138


----------



## MickyMoo

here my bump pics first one is 18 weeks 4 days and too i took yesterday is 30 weeks and 4 days :) :flower:
 



Attached Files:







18+4.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 32









30+4days.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 23









30+4weeks.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## ClaireNicole

Here is my 14 week one lol I don't see a huge difference :)
 



Attached Files:







14+2.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## khegidio

Here's mine at 24 weeks and 5 days......
 



Attached Files:







Belly.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you guys look so cute :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Well here we go! 2 days overdue! 

Heres 4 weeks
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3361.jpg

heres 29 weeks
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/29weeks4days.jpg

And heres 40!!!

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/40weeks2days-3.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/40weeks2days-2.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/40weeks2day.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

OMG!!!!!! can't you go horseback riding or something!!! lol Get that baby out so we can see pictures of the baby!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Took these today. Me at 18weeks, 1 day.


----------



## Second Chance

Aww mummy2be17 there is such a difference my goodness! But you look extravegant... I cant believe your so far lol I hope He comes soon :) I just love it!


----------



## Megg33k

You all look great! :D

Hope he doesn't keep you waiting much longer, mummy2be17!


----------



## _Hope_

Fab bumps ladies! x



I_AM_LIVID said:


> Took these today. Me at 18weeks, 1 day.
> 
> View attachment 78281
> View attachment 78286

You are looking fab hun, here's my twin bump at 26 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, _Hope_!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks everyone =] Fx'd the full moon does something tonight =] xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Megg when are you posting new pics?


----------



## _Hope_

mummy2b17 said:


> Thanks everyone =] Fx'd the full moon does something tonight =] xxx

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Mercy2

Hi all! lookin good everyone x 

Heres me at 24+5 wks! 
Gettin very pregnant looking now x 

https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/Mercy2_photo/017-1.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

ClaireNicole said:


> Megg when are you posting new pics?

Tonight or tomorrow! I'll be 10 weeks after midnight... So, maybe I'll just do it this evening! If I did it after dinner, you'd all think I was ready to drop twins! Haha!


----------



## Second Chance

awwww mercy you look so cute :) I wish I looked that good, lol And megg yes pictures are good!


----------



## Mercy2

Thanks hunny! I think we all look beautiful! there's not a lady on earth that isnt stunning when pregnant! I think its when we look our best!


----------



## Megg33k

I want to look like you, Mercy! LOL Maybe I'll do my new pic in the maternity top I bought today! I love it! :D


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh meg!! looking forward to it!


----------



## drea2904

Lovely Bumps ladies!!! Think ill post later on tonight...eek!!


----------



## Newly_Wed

This is me yesterday at 21 Weeks exactly! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2771.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

_Hope_ said:


> Fab bumps ladies! x
> 
> 
> 
> I_AM_LIVID said:
> 
> 
> Took these today. Me at 18weeks, 1 day.
> 
> View attachment 78281
> View attachment 78286
> 
> 
> You are looking fab hun, here's my twin bump at 26 weeks xClick to expand...

Can´t wait to get that big... I need me a big baby bump.


----------



## _Hope_

I_AM_LIVID said:


> _Hope_ said:
> 
> 
> Fab bumps ladies! x
> 
> 
> 
> I_AM_LIVID said:
> 
> 
> Took these today. Me at 18weeks, 1 day.
> 
> View attachment 78281
> View attachment 78286
> 
> 
> You are looking fab hun, here's my twin bump at 26 weeks xClick to expand...
> 
> Can´t wait to get that big... I need me a big baby bump.Click to expand...

It won't take long hun.....trust me! I seemed to 'pop' overnight at about 22 weeks! x


----------



## mrsraggle

Well guys I'm still pregnant (41+0) sooooo another bump photo! 
Being induced next Saturday if nothing happens between now and then so you may have to look at another one next weekend too!

Lovely bumps everyone! Be proud :)

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/410.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Looking lovely as always Mrsraggle =] Looks like i'll be posting a 41 week shot too! :'(

And you poor thing, getting left till next saturday for your induction. I have mine on thursday xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

I keep waiting to see baby pictures from you two!!!!! Have those babies!


----------



## camocutie2006

ClaireNicole said:


> I keep waiting to see baby pictures from you two!!!!! Have those babies!

Agreed! ive been following you all on here! cant wait to see some babies from those bumps! :haha::baby:


----------



## bky

32 weeks here. 
And a progression from 13 weeks. I forget right now how I got those all in there since the latest one won't go in...
 



Attached Files:







32weekssmall.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 11









belly pics series-labeled.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 119


----------



## mrsraggle

camocutie2006 said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> I keep waiting to see baby pictures from you two!!!!! Have those babies!
> 
> Agreed! ive been following you all on here! cant wait to see some babies from those bumps! :haha::baby:Click to expand...

:haha:

Doing my best but this little monkey is _VERY _stubborn!


----------



## ClaireNicole

mrsraggle said:


> camocutie2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> I keep waiting to see baby pictures from you two!!!!! Have those babies!
> 
> Agreed! ive been following you all on here! cant wait to see some babies from those bumps! :haha::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Doing my best but this little monkey is _VERY _stubborn!Click to expand...

This is where your MOMness comes in! Just look at your bump with "the look" and say BUMP I AM YOUR MOTHER AND YOU WILL LISTEN TO ME! GET OUT OF MY BELLY!

Sheesh whats so hard about that??? :rofl:

Just promise your going to post pictures of the baby in here when the time comes!


----------



## mrsraggle

ClaireNicole said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camocutie2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> I keep waiting to see baby pictures from you two!!!!! Have those babies!
> 
> Agreed! ive been following you all on here! cant wait to see some babies from those bumps! :haha::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Doing my best but this little monkey is _VERY _stubborn!Click to expand...
> 
> This is where your MOMness comes in! Just look at your bump with "the look" and say BUMP I AM YOUR MOTHER AND YOU WILL LISTEN TO ME! GET OUT OF MY BELLY!
> 
> Sheesh whats so hard about that??? :rofl:
> 
> Just promise your going to post pictures of the baby in here when the time comes!Click to expand...

I certainly will do! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

I agree! Give littlebug a good talking to and tell him/her to GET OUT OF THERE! Only just noticed that all the April stuff in your siggy didn't end up being very accurate! What's May's thing? Darling Babes of May? That'll do! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Finally posting it after promising for 3 days! LOL

10 weeks:

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3383/4571792291_f5c1335861.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwww Yay Megg!!!!!!! Thanks for the lovely picture!


----------



## LittleAurora

yay meg! whens the 1st midwife appointment? not long till your scan! have you got a date yet??


----------



## ClaireNicole

We need a Plus size After the baby is born pictures thread!!! There is one in the teen section and I love it!


----------



## Megg33k

<---- First MW appt is May 7! There should be an U/S done that day! :)


----------



## camocutie2006

your always wearing cute outfits megg! I want your wardrobe!


----------



## billylid

Wow, I'm only 9 weeks in and I cant wait to be able to post in this thread. Everybody looks so happy and healthy with gorgeous bumps. Congratulations to everybody!


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Thanks, Lizzy! :hugs: Pink top is from Walmart about a year ago, and the black you can see is a lace trim tank from Torrid! I adore those... well, anything at Torrid really! Mmmm... Torrrrrid! :)

billylid - I don't have one yet, and I'm posting anyway! Join us!!! C'mon! You know you want to! :D Also, LOVE your avatar!


----------



## Megg33k

Playing with pics... pretending there's been a change!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4574059808_470da92c7a_o.jpg

So worried I'll never get a proper bump... I know its still early... but I'm quite fluffy (as you can see) and I do so want a real bump at some point! Soon would be great... I'm not patient! LOL Anyone able to see ANY change? Doubting it, but thought I'd ask!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey Megg!!! I don't see a change :( I'm not going to lie to you lol because I'm about to put up my 15 week pic and ask the same question! HOWEVER Your bump will come!!! Do you know how "fluffy" you'd have to be to never show during pregnancy? Because thats wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy fluffier then you are lol! Oh and I LOVE Torrid! Except I just ordered a shit from there in a size 3 (figured for room to grow in) and its clingy! Which is weird cause I've NEVER gotten a clingy shirt lol. But I love that they have a Torrid credit card now!!!!! (even though Oh does NOT)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Okay here are my new pictures! I'm putting up the last 2 too! I can't tell a difference at all :(

What does everyone else think?

Lmao I love my Pj Assortment too!!!
 



Attached Files:







100_1610.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 18









100_1611.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 18









bumpcollage.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 40


----------



## lozzy21

I cant wait to post an actual bump pic in here, its just all bloat lol


----------



## Megg33k

Nah, I didn't think there was a difference in mine either! LOL No worries! Haha!

I think you look like you're "rounding out" a bit, if that makes sense? Also looks a bit firmer! :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol it still feels like Jell-o! :rofl: Before I got pregnant the first time I had this cute flat tummy and then after I gave birth my OBGYN (who had never cracked a smile or joke in 9 months) came up to me and shook my flabby tummy and said you know what this is? Its your NoBelly Prize! which cracked me up lol but my tummy has been Jell-O since! Luckily OH loves me anyway lmao and even Luckier is that you can't see my stretchmarks in the photos! I think a few of them might be trying to get darker again... but I hope not!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Loving all the bump piccies, looking good!! Here is my 23 week bump (grey top). I've posted my 21 week (yellow top) for comparison. What do you think? Getting bigger?

xx
 



Attached Files:







emmabump.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 9









emma bump 2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Megg33k

I think so, Emzy! :)


----------



## dizzy65

you ladies all look so lovely :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Here's me at 8 Days Overdue!

41 weeks 1 day!

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/41WeeksFront.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/41WeeksOtherSide.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/41WeeksSide.jpg

Huge! And these are my last ones! lol


----------



## Jetters

You must be clawing the walls!! Still look fab though but it's amazing how huge he's got in the last 2/3 weeks!!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks! Yeah, I really am going mental!! lol I Know he's gotten sooooo big! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

3 days at most, eh? Can't wait to see him! You look great... although a bit uncomfy maybe!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Mummy2be- I'm SCARED for you! Your so Close to giving birth and that scares me!! But I'm so excited to see your little Lukey! 

And when your thinking about all us BNB girls... remember that its not hurting us at all so you better post those pictures ASAP!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol! I'm terrified, but so excited! Thanks for all the lovely comments! And Megg! How excited are you, 4 days till your first MW appt Woop! =]


----------



## Megg33k

Excited and terrified! I have a bad relationship with U/S's! I've never had anything good come from one! So, I'm trying to just get through the next few days until its over! I really don't want bad news on Mother's Day weekend! That would be a bit too much of a slap in the face! lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Aw I'm sure it'll be good hon... Oh is it mothers day in the US this weekend? wow


----------



## Megg33k

Yep! Sunday is Mother's Day in the US! It'll be the best or worst Mother's Day EVER for me!


----------



## ClaireNicole

it'll be the best!!!!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

The best for sure =]

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## scicraft

I love this thread so much! My belly is just starting to pop out a bit. I'm going to take a picture tomorrow morning. :)


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I thought I'd post a bump update.
Here is my bump at 19 weeks
https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/bump1.jpg

and here is my bump at 21 weeks. I think I'm growing a baby elephant!

https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/bump21wks.jpg

I've got my scan this afternoon, I won't be finding out what I am having though. Any guesses from my bump?


----------



## Megg33k

I say girl! Gorgeous bump!


----------



## mrsraggle

Yeah I'd say *girl *too MrsJ08 - gorgeous bump!


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies. Scan went well - everything perfect and as it should be x


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies.... OMG i can't believe i haven't posted a pic since 24 + 6!!!! How naughty of me!
Well here i am at 29 + 2.... my little Girly Bump :) What do you all think??? xxx

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/2922.jpg
https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/2923.jpg
https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Bumps/292.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

aww Mummy and Mrsraggle I bet you guys are going nuts :) I would be... All you ladies look so great with your bumps, mine still hasnt rounded out and at 32 weeks i dont think it will, but you all look great!!


----------



## Jetters

Military Mummy you look awesome, it's so round and bumptastic!


----------



## Megg33k

11 weeks

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4585309957_a4868c82a5.jpg

progression

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4585309835_2a4cec8135_b.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

well girls you asked me to post here when he was born.....

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7005-1.jpg

=]


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! There he issssssssssssss!!! SO CUTE! :hugs: Congrats, lovely! :yipee:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

thanks darling... Good luck with the appointment babe x


----------



## NeyNey

mummy2b17 said:


> well girls you asked me to post here when he was born.....
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7005-1.jpg
> 
> =]

Oh wow Sweetheart he is just so cute!! Congratulations xoxo


----------



## camocutie2006

oh my word he is adorable!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

congrats!!!


----------



## Megg33k

mummy2b17 said:


> thanks darling... Good luck with the appointment babe x

Thanks! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww he is gorgeous! congrats xx


----------



## pichi

mummy2b17 said:


> well girls you asked me to post here when he was born.....
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7005-1.jpg
> 
> =]


awww he's such a cutey!! congratulations ^__^


----------



## The Catster

Here's my 27+4...
https://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg251/wba_baggies/DSC03007.jpg

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

That's a lovely bump Catster. :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Megg33k said:


> 11 weeks
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4585309957_a4868c82a5.jpg
> 
> progression
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4585309835_2a4cec8135_b.jpg

I can totally tell a difference this week!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Mummy2be17- I already said congrats but CONGRATS!!!! And he is very freakin adorable!!! And I love the pictures of you and the father and your baby!!! So cute!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

So here's me today at 16+3. I was unhappy this morning because I was just feeling fat and very B-shaped but I went out and bought some maternity jeans that have given me a nicer shape.

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/163c.jpg

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/164e.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh Sue!!! your a very adorable pregnant lady!!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks! :D


----------



## pichi

not a very good photo (phone photo)

i usually take photos in the morning but here is an afternoon chubber 13+2 me hehe. extreme bloat after eating anything!
i'll take a proper bump photo on Saturday morning if i remember :thumbup:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/66.jpg

first one is me at 4+3

2nd one is me 6+6

and the attatchment is me after work 13+2
 



Attached Files:







13+2.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Megg33k

ClaireNicole said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 11 weeks
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4585309957_a4868c82a5.jpg
> 
> progression
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4585309835_2a4cec8135_b.jpg
> 
> I can totally tell a difference this week!!!Click to expand...

I thought I could tell a difference this week too... but... 

2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results should be in Monday. Yep... that's about it. :cry:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh shit Megg, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Fran... You look great, btw! :hugs:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I'm so sorry megg :( love and hugs babe xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh Megg!!!!!! I'm so sorry!!!! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh, Megg, I am so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## sherple

Oh Megg, Im so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## sherple

mummy2b17 said:


> well girls you asked me to post here when he was born.....
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7005-1.jpg
> 
> =]

Aw, congrats, he's gorgeous. x


----------



## xprincessx

Me last Monday at 19+3 

https://img294.imageshack.us/img294/7237/19w3d6.jpg


----------



## SisterRose

Meg :hugs: so sorry, dear. xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Meg, I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Second Chance

Wow Mummy you look so great and he is so darned cute :) I love it!! How are you feeling are you so happy hes here now?? I know I cant wait til my lil raydynn gets here!!

-Megg I am so sorry to hear that, I hope everything works out! Im sure it will!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Second chance, it's amazing! He's gorgous such a good boy! Love him so so much :)


----------



## NeyNey

Meg honey I'm so very sorry sweetheart xoxoxox


----------



## ClaireNicole

I just can't wait untill my bump is a baby!!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

again...totally forgot about this thread...here's 29 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## alaskanwhitec

PrayinForBaby said:


> again...totally forgot about this thread...here's 29 weeks!

Oh, thats a beautiful bump! I lurk on this site, I'm too embarrassed yet to post a pic, my "B" bump is not cute! :nope:
But, I love lurking on here for the moment!


----------



## NeyNey

PrayinForBaby said:


> again...totally forgot about this thread...here's 29 weeks!

Absolutely beautiful hun


----------



## katie-lou

can anyone tell me how to post a picture on here? I'd love to share my bump with you ladies x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

alaskanwhitec said:


> Oh, thats a beautiful bump! I lurk on this site, I'm too embarrassed yet to post a pic, my "B" bump is not cute! :nope:
> But, I love lurking on here for the moment!

It may not be "cute" but it is still beautiful. Don't be embarrassed, we've seen it all before and us all posting pictures of our variously lumpy bumps is one of the most genuinely helpful and uplifting threads on here.


----------



## NeyNey

katie-lou said:


> can anyone tell me how to post a picture on here? I'd love to share my bump with you ladies x

If you do the normal reply (not just the quick reply feature) you can add an attachment by clicking on the "manage attachments" Button below the reply text box. Or you can upload them to a site like photobucket or imageshack and then click on the little picture icon ^Above the text box (looks like a little square with a pic of a mountain and sun) and then entering the direct link of the picture from the website you uploaded them to :)


----------



## MrsJ08

So sorry Megg xxx

Great bump PrayinforBaby! Love your dress too.


----------



## katie-lou

Thank you i will give it a go :)

This is my bump at 24 weeks exactly! i cant wait for my second little bundle of joy to arrive :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







104_0389.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Newly_Wed

I'm gonna get really brave now & post a bare bump pic LoL...

These were taken at 22 Weeks... :pink:
 



Attached Files:







22 Wks1.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 21









22 Wks.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## HappyAuntie

Sue Dunhym said:


> It may not be "cute" but it is still beautiful. Don't be embarrassed, we've seen it all before and us all posting pictures of our variously lumpy bumps is one of the most genuinely helpful and uplifting threads on here.

I agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireNicole

That is a very nice bump newly!!! I'm jealous


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Sue Dunhym said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> Oh, thats a beautiful bump! I lurk on this site, I'm too embarrassed yet to post a pic, my "B" bump is not cute! :nope:
> But, I love lurking on here for the moment!
> 
> It may not be "cute" but it is still beautiful. Don't be embarrassed, we've seen it all before and us all posting pictures of our variously lumpy bumps is one of the most genuinely helpful and uplifting threads on here.Click to expand...

Oh, your very sweet, I should soon have the inspiration after that! 

I must admit my DH has a cuter "bump" then me. Its wrong, wrong, wrong!:haha:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Does anyone else feel like getting a huge pair of control top panties that go up to the waist to suck the fat down to make their bump look prettier. Or do I need to schedule a therapy session with a psychiatrist? :haha:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

alaskanwhitec said:


> Does anyone else feel like getting a huge pair of control top panties that go up to the waist to suck the fat down to make their bump look prettier. Or do I need to schedule a therapy session with a psychiatrist? :haha:

I have maternity jeans on right now and the elastic panel comes up to under my boobs. I LOVE the way it makes my bump look!


----------



## nicholatmn

alaskanwhitec said:


> Does anyone else feel like getting a huge pair of control top panties that go up to the waist to suck the fat down to make their bump look prettier. Or do I need to schedule a therapy session with a psychiatrist? :haha:

Oooh, I got some that are kind of like that. They're used for support more though. And they're sooo comfy! :)


----------



## katie-lou

i've got bump bands, i don't know if you can get them in the us they are like the support top of maternity trousers but minus the trousers. So so comfey. I'm wearing a grey one in my pic above. I love them


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

i've got mat trousers with huge bump band too and they're soooo comfy! they really support your bump and back too as your bump grows, just waitin for pay day to get some more...will be posting later have been lurking for weeks like alaskanwhitec but looking at yr comments i'm gonna take the step! x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Newly_Wed said:


> I'm gonna get really brave now & post a bare bump pic LoL...
> 
> These were taken at 22 Weeks... :pink:

Ace bump :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireNicole

:cry: there has to come a day when I get a big bump BUMP! Because right now I just feel fat!!! I think I'm losing weight from different places in my body and its all going to my stomach lol Because I weigh myself allll the time (we have a scale in the bathroom and I step on it every time I go in there lol) but my rings don't fit anymore (too big) and my pants are getting tighter... does that make sence????? Or maybe my scale is a liar and I'm gaining weight lol 

I need a belly band!!!! But the only place around here to get one is Target... and I HATE TARGET! :( For not real reason that I can explain to you.... just one of those unrational phobias lol


----------



## Second Chance

Aww Mummy I bet he is just such a joy, I know I am ecstatic about my litte man to be here already!! I cant wait... I just cant believe i only have 8 weeks left... makes me crazy :) all the rest of you ladies look so great! And ClaireNicole not only will you get a nice round bump I am willing to bet its going to be one of the cutest, your belly will fill out perfectly :)


----------



## MrsJ08

Alaskanwhite - I have got some seriously big knickers that have a bump support built in, they are soooooo comfortable. My DH laugh's every time he see's them but they are a godsend. I'm in the UK and the ones I have are from Mothercare so I don't know if you can get them in your neck of the woods. Here is the link anyway:
https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Full...2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44322031&mcb=core#productInfo


----------



## alaskanwhitec

MrsJ08 said:


> Alaskanwhite - I have got some seriously big knickers that have a bump support built in, they are soooooo comfortable. My DH laugh's every time he see's them but they are a godsend. I'm in the UK and the ones I have are from Mothercare so I don't know if you can get them in your neck of the woods. Here is the link anyway:
> https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Full...2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44322031&mcb=core#productInfo

Oooh, I like those!

Guess what, went to try on maternity clothes. Ugh! I don't have a big enough bump to hold up the elastic band/cloth panel part, but my hips, thighs and butt have grown so my "regular" clothes don't fit, so I'm thinking stretch pants and a size bigger clothes for me for now. I feel like a statistic among other pregnant gals...:cry:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Aww its okay! I'm sure you'll get a bumpier bump! and then you'll be loving the maternity clothes! I don't fit into them yet either


----------



## NeyNey

Here's me at 25Weeks and 4Days.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/JadedMortality/Photo_00190.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/JadedMortality/Photo_00193.jpg


----------



## alaskanwhitec

ClaireNicole said:


> :cry: there has to come a day when I get a big bump BUMP! Because right now I just feel fat!!! I think I'm losing weight from different places in my body and its all going to my stomach lol Because I weigh myself allll the time (we have a scale in the bathroom and I step on it every time I go in there lol) but my rings don't fit anymore (too big) and my pants are getting tighter... does that make sence????? Or maybe my scale is a liar and I'm gaining weight lol
> 
> I need a belly band!!!! But the only place around here to get one is Target... and I HATE TARGET! :( For not real reason that I can explain to you.... just one of those unrational phobias lol

Yep, I need a belly band too to suck in the blubber around my bump to conform it to a cute one, :haha: but I too am in the process of hating Target now myself, they only had them in S/M. I need an XL! I can't win! Like I was saying, some cute flared stretch pants (in slimming dark colors) with some XL tops are probably going to be my staple items in my wardrobe for awhile....

Oh, gorgeous bump Ney Ney :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I have found that I'm actually a smaller size in maternity clothes - if you try them on and they don't fit, try a smaller size! The top I have on in my avatar is actually a 16!

Lovely bump NeyNey :thumbup:


----------



## MrsJ08

Alaskanwhite - don't forget you can always wear dresses, it doesn't matter if they are a little big then. Dresses, leggings and gladiator sandals are my Maternity staples!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh man Fran thats good to know!!! Because I always want to order things in bigger sizes!!!!!! I don't think I'm going to order anything online... I think My moms going to make me suck it up and go into Target! She wants to buy me new clothes for my birthday... and thats the only place that sells Mat ones :( The only good thing there is that there is a starbux in Target there and a vanilla CREAM frappaccino doesn't have coffee in it and yet still tastes the same ... oh yummm


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girls me at 25+1 weeks :) 

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0362.jpg


----------



## xprincessx

lovely bump babydeabreu!! x


----------



## pichi

13+3 morning bump... :)
 



Attached Files:







13+3.jpg
File size: 96 KB
Views: 15


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

aaarrrggghhhh my bloody camera's on the blink! got some photos on there and had been feeling brave enough to out them on and the cable that connects to comp won't work! lovely bumps ladies will borrow mums camera tomorrow and upload mine! x


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Gorgeous bump babydeabreu!:thumbup:

Are those maternity pants your wearing in the pic? I like those!


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

horay, got camera working thanks to hubby and (deep breath) here we go...this is my bump at 17wks3days xxx:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 15









016.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 14









019.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Smurfette

Beautiful bump Pinky!!!! I too am a total lurker but fully intend on putting a bump pic up after anomaly scan this afternoon.

Does anyone know how MrsRaggle is doing?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leanne_darla

thanks so much for this thread everyone, im a size 22 and currently 4weeks 4 days pregnant but i was so sad coz i thought i wudnt get a bump this time, and just look like i'd gained loads fo weight but now i have hope i will get a bump yay :D

and all ur bumps look lovely ladies so jealous


----------



## katie-lou

xpinkyperkyx said:


> horay, got camera working thanks to hubby and (deep breath) here we go...this is my bump at 17wks3days xxx:happydance:



Thats a gorgeous bmp and so perfect looking for 17+3 i just looked like i had a spare tyre around that time. you are so lucky x


----------



## babydeabreu

alaskanwhitec said:


> Gorgeous bump babydeabreu!:thumbup:
> 
> Are those maternity pants your wearing in the pic? I like those!

thanks hun :)

yeah there maternity pants from new look..got them the other day and there just soo comfortable :) xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

WOW this thread is still going! I always posted in here in 2nd tri... now iv nearly got a 5month old :|


----------



## PrayinForBaby

alaskanwhitec said:


> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> again...totally forgot about this thread...here's 29 weeks!
> 
> Oh, thats a beautiful bump! I lurk on this site, I'm too embarrassed yet to post a pic, my "B" bump is not cute! :nope:
> But, I love lurking on here for the moment!Click to expand...

Mine's totally a B bump...just depends on what I wear or most importantly where LO is laying at...if she's head down, then I'm more round for some reason, but 98% of the time she is still breach and my B is more pronounced! I actually just posted a few pics in another thread in 2nd tri about my B bump bc a few of those girls were a little down about their belly shape, but I think all pregnant bellies are beautiful no matter what shape, size, skin appearance, all of them are beautiful!!


----------



## NewMummyOct

wow i love this thread it gives me hope that I will get a nice bump :)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

PrayinForBaby said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> again...totally forgot about this thread...here's 29 weeks!
> 
> Oh, thats a beautiful bump! I lurk on this site, I'm too embarrassed yet to post a pic, my "B" bump is not cute! :nope:
> But, I love lurking on here for the moment!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's totally a B bump...just depends on what I wear or most importantly where LO is laying at...if she's head down, then I'm more round for some reason, but 98% of the time she is still breach and my B is more pronounced! I actually just posted a few pics in another thread in 2nd tri about my B bump bc a few of those girls were a little down about
> their belly shape, but I think all pregnant bellies are beautiful no matter what shape, size, skin appearance, all of them are beautiful!!Click to expand...

I am just feeling so "yuck" right now. My skin looks "teenagerish" my hips and thighs are getting wider and my " B" bump reminds me of a muffin...Muffin top is all pronounced, lol! All I can think about is the fact that I'm going to have a c-section and I'll never have a normal tummy again. Sorry for being such a downer but I've never been so self-conscious and I don't recognize my body anymore...

:cry:


----------



## MickyMoo

hope noone minds im in 3rd tri and still posting just love this one !:thumbup:

this is my 31+5 bump a week ago
 



Attached Files:







31+5.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 9









31+5weeks.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Sue Dunhym

That is awesome Micky :D Great bump.


----------



## dj's_wife

I've gone through this post multiple times looking through ALL of the pics and I just want to say thank you to all the beautiful women who have shared their bumps. I'm plus sized myself and this thread totally gives me hope and comfort that plus sized women can look beautiful while pregnant too!! 

thanks ladies. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## ~Mummy~

Awesome bumps, everyone! :thumbup:
I'm trying to gather courage to post my bump here. 
It seems huge sometimes and other times I look at it and it just looks like I've eaten too much! :blush:


----------



## MickyMoo

just posted on here :dohh: lol but i have updated pics thoes were a week old !! enjoy !:flower: 

these are 32+6 im 33 weeks today woho hope u like them :blush:
 



Attached Files:







32+6 bump.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 20









32+6 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 19









32+6.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 12









32+6days.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Wow! Great bump Mickey :D


----------



## Second Chance

Mickey you look wonderful, I just love your bump, it is too stinking perfect :) I am 33 weeks and still have a b bump I am guessing it isnt going to go away like id hoped it would... but thats ok, had a 4d ultrasound yesterday, it was amazing to watch my baby move around and open and close his mouth and eyes and suck on his wrist, who cares how round my belly is when I know the beauty that is growing inside!!


----------



## The Catster

Second Chance said:


> Mickey you look wonderful, I just love your bump, it is too stinking perfect :) I am 33 weeks and still have a b bump I am guessing it isnt going to go away like id hoped it would... but thats ok, had a 4d ultrasound yesterday, it was amazing to watch my baby move around and open and close his mouth and eyes and suck on his wrist, who cares how round my belly is when I know the beauty that is growing inside!!

HERE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

I am sure with my bump pics you will all say I don't look plus size but I weigh more then I look! I am currently 185 at 5'4. (I think I carry most of my weight in my ass, tummy, and boobs, lol).

Ill post a 12 week bump (yellow top) and a 19 week bump (pink top). Is there much of a difference?
 



Attached Files:







12+1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 14









19 belly.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Second Chance

mrs. stokes, you look great there is deffinately a difference! I see it you look great hunny :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

mrs.stokes said:


> I am sure with my bump pics you will all say I don't look plus size but I weigh more then I look! I am currently 185 at 5'4. (I think I carry most of my weight in my ass, tummy, and boobs, lol).
> 
> Ill post a 12 week bump (yellow top) and a 19 week bump (pink top). Is there much of a difference?

Definitely a difference! You can certainly tell you're pregnant now :)


----------



## Luckygirl

This is me at 17w. I am a uk size 18 pre pregnancy. I seem to have got large quite quickly although I havent as yet put on any lb's. I think maybe my skin is stretched already as I lost over 100lb (7 stone) to get pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







072.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 17









073.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## snoopchick82

Hi im a plus size but i just think my bump looks fat im too scared to post a pic


----------



## Luckygirl

snoopchick82 said:


> Hi im a plus size but i just think my bump looks fat im too scared to post a pic

Dont worry about it! so do I, I ask my poor husband every day when I get dressed 'Do I look pregnant or just fatter?' lol


----------



## snoopchick82

Luckygirl said:


> snoopchick82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi im a plus size but i just think my bump looks fat im too scared to post a pic
> 
> Dont worry about it! so do I, I ask my poor husband every day when I get dressed 'Do I look pregnant or just fatter?' lolClick to expand...


Thats exactly wot i ask my OH and he said i starting to look pregnant but when i look in the mirror i just look fat do i have the guts to post a pic lol


----------



## snoopchick82

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz261/snoopchick82/SPA52176.jpg

There it is see looks just fat be honest


----------



## becs0375

Snoop, my bump looks similar to yours!


----------



## Sabra

I love this thread:)
Im a size20 US and finally i found the right thread:) glad to see, that im not the only one:)

but im too early to post pics!!!


----------



## snoopchick82

i was a size 20 before pregnancy so i really think its just chub


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Snoops, it looks like a bump to me! If you want it to be more bump-shaped you could get a bump band, which can give it a more lifted, rounded shape. However, I think you look lovely as it is :)


----------



## snoopchick82

Sue Dunhym said:


> Snoops, it looks like a bump to me! If you want it to be more bump-shaped you could get a bump band, which can give it a more lifted, rounded shape. However, I think you look lovely as it is :)

Oh thank u so much i find i walk around with my hand resting on my tummy lol x


----------



## Cookie1979

Great bumps ladies. Just popping in from the 1st tri, will officially come over here next week.

Snoop - great bump, I hope mine rounds out instead of looking all flabby! :)


----------



## jellybean83

Im gunna post some bump pics....its took me 4 weeks to even build up the courage so no laughing and be nice!!...lol

Im a pre preg 24 and a very chunky monkey.......Excuse the pjs but there there so comfy!!
 



Attached Files:







14052010223.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 14









14052010232.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 16









14052010230.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## snoopchick82

Hey i wont laugh nice bump jelly bean x
Thanks cookie x


----------



## jellybean83

snoopchick82 said:


> Hey i wont laugh nice bump jelly bean x
> Thanks cookie x

I just had a look through the new pics....loving the bump Snoop!!.....No mistaking whats in there thats for sure!!


----------



## snoopchick82

Thank u jelly bean i werent gonna post it up to worried but i over come the fear cant wait to post one up at 20 wk x


----------



## jellybean83

What you got to worry about?.....you have a lovely bump going on!!.....Were all in the same boat in thread......were not big or obese...were just snuggly!! Look forward to seeing your 20 week pic! xx


----------



## snoopchick82

Thanks i keep telling myself im beautiful lol x


----------



## jellybean83

You are!! And you have the most amazing thing growing in your belly too!...xx


----------



## snoopchick82

The amazing baby that we have been trying for, for 9 years x


----------



## jellybean83

Wow 9 years!!....A very special baby for sure!...Me and Hubby Lost 4 in 18 months so were very blessed to have got this far xx


----------



## Luckygirl

snoopchick82 said:


> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz261/snoopchick82/SPA52176.jpg
> 
> There it is see looks just fat be honest

I think it def looks like a bump more than tummy :) we have been trying for 9 years too. I thought it would never happen! x


----------



## snoopchick82

Luckygirl said:


> snoopchick82 said:
> 
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz261/snoopchick82/SPA52176.jpg
> 
> There it is see looks just fat be honest
> 
> I think it def looks like a bump more than tummy :) we have been trying for 9 years too. I thought it would never happen! xClick to expand...

Thank u for the compliment and congrats on baby. We were giving up hope everyone around us were falling pregnant with no trouble and we werent.... We did have a m/c last jan which knocked us even more....x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Looking gorgeous all of you! Here's my 24+6 week bump (white top) and my 23 week for comparison... what do you think? I'm slowly losing the dreaded B shape but some days its more prominent than others!

xx
 



Attached Files:







23.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 17









bump.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Sariana

.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Just got home! Will post bump pics soon but I now am the proud owner of TWO belly bands and I LOVE THEM! ANd I bought 2 maternity dresses for 7 dollars each!


----------



## bky

34 weeks! 
Even with this massive obvious bump I still feel like it's just fat when I look down at it. Only when I see it from the side or in pictures do I realize how very large and full of baby it is. :)

Haha, that's BnB open in the background. I was looking at this thread and realizing it was time to take a picture ;)
 



Attached Files:







34weekssmall.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## xprincessx

wow bky thats a lovely bump x


----------



## ~Mummy~

Emzywemzy said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> Looking gorgeous all of you! Here's my 24+6 week bump (white top) and my 23 week for comparison... what do you think? I'm slowly losing the dreaded B shape but some days its more prominent than others!
> 
> xx

Wow, what a diference! :thumbup:
I don't think your has a B shape at all. At least you can't see it on the last picture.


----------



## NeyNey

Emzy you look great, a definately difference!!
Bky - Wow hun you look fantastic!


----------



## Newly_Wed

jellybean83 said:


> Im gunna post some bump pics....its took me 4 weeks to even build up the courage so no laughing and be nice!!...lol
> 
> Im a pre preg 24 and a very chunky monkey.......Excuse the pjs but there there so comfy!!

I've got the same PJ's as you! LoL... I'm also a pre pregnancy size 24, you're looking fantastic!


----------



## jellybean83

Newly_Wed said:


> jellybean83 said:
> 
> 
> Im gunna post some bump pics....its took me 4 weeks to even build up the courage so no laughing and be nice!!...lol
> 
> Im a pre preg 24 and a very chunky monkey.......Excuse the pjs but there there so comfy!!
> 
> I've got the same PJ's as you! LoL... I'm also a pre pregnancy size 24, you're looking fantastic!Click to expand...

Asda £10 proper bargain!!.... Considering Evans charge up to £25 for bog standard pjs....I think we spoke before when i was bricking it before my Babybond gender scan in case i had "too much padding"For them to see baby.

Your looking great in your pics too!!


----------



## angelmyky

hey everyone, lovely pics. ive not been online since before i went on holiday so not seen all of the pics.

erm just got a question for those plus size ladies....well pre-pregnancy i was a size 14 (UK) on top & size 16 (UK) on bottom. now im still 14 on top but bigger on belly obviously....18 i think. well i had a belly before pregnancy, mainly towards the bottom half and since being pregnant it hasnt changed, i thought that it would get rounder or something but the only thing thats changed is the top half of my stomach. i have a round belly but theres this part at the bottom that just wobbles and doesnt feel like a baby bump at all.....but the top does. my bump looks more like a *"B"* and you can only tell i have a bump when i hide that bottom part of my stomach. i have to alter my clothes to hide that extra bit. if i didnt have it then my bump would look and feel proper. anyway.....has anyone else (plus sized) had this and its now filled out...if so then when did it fill out?? it just feels like extra horrible fat. i hate it because it just looks like flubber lol but i love the top part of my stomach because thats actual baby. if i dont hide that extra bit then it just looks like im fat.

im 25weeks 5 days and i just want it to fill out soon.....the sun is coming out more around here so i want to show off my bump but i cant because of that horrible jelly bit at the bottom. :(


----------



## Newly_Wed

jellybean83 said:


> Newly_Wed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybean83 said:
> 
> 
> Im gunna post some bump pics....its took me 4 weeks to even build up the courage so no laughing and be nice!!...lol
> 
> Im a pre preg 24 and a very chunky monkey.......Excuse the pjs but there there so comfy!!
> 
> I've got the same PJ's as you! LoL... I'm also a pre pregnancy size 24, you're looking fantastic!Click to expand...
> 
> Asda £10 proper bargain!!.... Considering Evans charge up to £25 for bog standard pjs....I think we spoke before when i was bricking it before my Babybond gender scan in case i had "too much padding"For them to see baby.
> 
> Your looking great in your pics too!!Click to expand...

Oh yeh, I remember talking to you now LoL. I never shop in Evans way too expensive. I'm an Asda or Matalan girl through & through :).


----------



## Snufflebump

My bump at 19 weeks!need to take another as this was almost 3 weeks ago xx
 



Attached Files:







bumpthy.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babydeabreu

26 weeks today ladies...whoop whoop xxx

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0382-1.jpg


----------



## Jetters

^ you look bloody gorgeous!! and super stylish :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Jetters said:


> ^ you look bloody gorgeous!! and super stylish :hugs:

Exactly what she said!

You all look amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## xprincessx

babydeabreu said:


> 26 weeks today ladies...whoop whoop xxx
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0382-1.jpg

lovely bump! and lovely outfit too x


----------



## Emzywemzy

~Mummy2Be~ said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies
> 
> Looking gorgeous all of you! Here's my 24+6 week bump (white top) and my 23 week for comparison... what do you think? I'm slowly losing the dreaded B shape but some days its more prominent than others!
> 
> xx
> 
> Wow, what a diference! :thumbup:
> I don't think your has a B shape at all. At least you can't see it on the last picture.Click to expand...

Thanks hun! It is still a little bit of a B shape naked and some days it seems more B shaped than others, but it's slowly popping out at my belly button and has almost gone now! x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

angelmyky said:


> hey everyone, lovely pics. ive not been online since before i went on holiday so not seen all of the pics.
> 
> erm just got a question for those plus size ladies....well pre-pregnancy i was a size 14 (UK) on top & size 16 (UK) on bottom. now im still 14 on top but bigger on belly obviously....18 i think. well i had a belly before pregnancy, mainly towards the bottom half and since being pregnant it hasnt changed, i thought that it would get rounder or something but the only thing thats changed is the top half of my stomach. i have a round belly but theres this part at the bottom that just wobbles and doesnt feel like a baby bump at all.....but the top does. my bump looks more like a *"B"* and you can only tell i have a bump when i hide that bottom part of my stomach. i have to alter my clothes to hide that extra bit. if i didnt have it then my bump would look and feel proper. anyway.....has anyone else (plus sized) had this and its now filled out...if so then when did it fill out?? it just feels like extra horrible fat. i hate it because it just looks like flubber lol but i love the top part of my stomach because thats actual baby. if i dont hide that extra bit then it just looks like im fat.
> 
> im 25weeks 5 days and i just want it to fill out soon.....the sun is coming out more around here so i want to show off my bump but i cant because of that horrible jelly bit at the bottom. :(

I think some of us just have to accept that being pregnant doesn't make that flabby tummy disappear. We may round out, but that lower pillow of fat is still going to be there. I think the best thing to do is wear A-line tops that pull in under the boobs, go out over the top bump and stay loose at the bottom to skirt over the lower bit. Use the big boobs to distract from the lower bit!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Snufflebump said:


> My bump at 19 weeks!need to take another as this was almost 3 weeks ago xx

Ace bump. There's no mistaking that one!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

babydeabreu said:


> 26 weeks today ladies...whoop whoop xxx
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0382-1.jpg

You are one pretty lady!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Wow babydeabreu you look gorgeous! whitwoo!! x


----------



## icy1975

Sue Dunhym said:


> angelmyky said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone, lovely pics. ive not been online since before i went on holiday so not seen all of the pics.
> 
> erm just got a question for those plus size ladies....well pre-pregnancy i was a size 14 (UK) on top & size 16 (UK) on bottom. now im still 14 on top but bigger on belly obviously....18 i think. well i had a belly before pregnancy, mainly towards the bottom half and since being pregnant it hasnt changed, i thought that it would get rounder or something but the only thing thats changed is the top half of my stomach. i have a round belly but theres this part at the bottom that just wobbles and doesnt feel like a baby bump at all.....but the top does. my bump looks more like a *"B"* and you can only tell i have a bump when i hide that bottom part of my stomach. i have to alter my clothes to hide that extra bit. if i didnt have it then my bump would look and feel proper. anyway.....has anyone else (plus sized) had this and its now filled out...if so then when did it fill out?? it just feels like extra horrible fat. i hate it because it just looks like flubber lol but i love the top part of my stomach because thats actual baby. if i dont hide that extra bit then it just looks like im fat.
> 
> im 25weeks 5 days and i just want it to fill out soon.....the sun is coming out more around here so i want to show off my bump but i cant because of that horrible jelly bit at the bottom. :(
> 
> I think some of us just have to accept that being pregnant doesn't make that flabby tummy disappear. We may round out, but that lower pillow of fat is still going to be there. I think the best thing to do is wear A-line tops that pull in under the boobs, go out over the top bump and stay loose at the bottom to skirt over the lower bit. Use the big boobs to distract from the lower bit!Click to expand...

That's exactly what I do, have got plenty of tops that pull in at the top and skim over the bottom bit, definatly makes a B bump less obvious and I actually look pregnant rather than just fatter :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

Jetters said:


> ^ you look bloody gorgeous!! and super stylish :hugs:

awwwwww thanks jetters thats a well nice thing to say :) :hugs:

as you may know finding clothes to fit plus size isnt the easiest thing to find let alone whiles pregnant. 


thanks ladies im very touched and know its not my pregnancy hormones talking lol xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sue Dunhym said:


> angelmyky said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone, lovely pics. ive not been online since before i went on holiday so not seen all of the pics.
> 
> erm just got a question for those plus size ladies....well pre-pregnancy i was a size 14 (UK) on top & size 16 (UK) on bottom. now im still 14 on top but bigger on belly obviously....18 i think. well i had a belly before pregnancy, mainly towards the bottom half and since being pregnant it hasnt changed, i thought that it would get rounder or something but the only thing thats changed is the top half of my stomach. i have a round belly but theres this part at the bottom that just wobbles and doesnt feel like a baby bump at all.....but the top does. my bump looks more like a *"B"* and you can only tell i have a bump when i hide that bottom part of my stomach. i have to alter my clothes to hide that extra bit. if i didnt have it then my bump would look and feel proper. anyway.....has anyone else (plus sized) had this and its now filled out...if so then when did it fill out?? it just feels like extra horrible fat. i hate it because it just looks like flubber lol but i love the top part of my stomach because thats actual baby. if i dont hide that extra bit then it just looks like im fat.
> 
> im 25weeks 5 days and i just want it to fill out soon.....the sun is coming out more around here so i want to show off my bump but i cant because of that horrible jelly bit at the bottom. :(
> 
> I think some of us just have to accept that being pregnant doesn't make that flabby tummy disappear. We may round out, but that lower pillow of fat is still going to be there. I think the best thing to do is wear A-line tops that pull in under the boobs, go out over the top bump and stay loose at the bottom to skirt over the lower bit. *Use the big boobs to distract from the lower bit!*Click to expand...

I do this now... for non-pregnancy related reasons! :rofl:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Megg33k said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelmyky said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone, lovely pics. ive not been online since before i went on holiday so not seen all of the pics.
> 
> erm just got a question for those plus size ladies....well pre-pregnancy i was a size 14 (UK) on top & size 16 (UK) on bottom. now im still 14 on top but bigger on belly obviously....18 i think. well i had a belly before pregnancy, mainly towards the bottom half and since being pregnant it hasnt changed, i thought that it would get rounder or something but the only thing thats changed is the top half of my stomach. i have a round belly but theres this part at the bottom that just wobbles and doesnt feel like a baby bump at all.....but the top does. my bump looks more like a *"B"* and you can only tell i have a bump when i hide that bottom part of my stomach. i have to alter my clothes to hide that extra bit. if i didnt have it then my bump would look and feel proper. anyway.....has anyone else (plus sized) had this and its now filled out...if so then when did it fill out?? it just feels like extra horrible fat. i hate it because it just looks like flubber lol but i love the top part of my stomach because thats actual baby. if i dont hide that extra bit then it just looks like im fat.
> 
> im 25weeks 5 days and i just want it to fill out soon.....the sun is coming out more around here so i want to show off my bump but i cant because of that horrible jelly bit at the bottom. :(
> 
> I think some of us just have to accept that being pregnant doesn't make that flabby tummy disappear. We may round out, but that lower pillow of fat is still going to be there. I think the best thing to do is wear A-line tops that pull in under the boobs, go out over the top bump and stay loose at the bottom to skirt over the lower bit. *Use the big boobs to distract from the lower bit!*Click to expand...
> 
> I do this now... for non-pregnancy related reasons! :rofl:Click to expand...

What about us NON big boobed people???? lol I just put on leggings and a belly band and it rounds me out nice lol


----------



## Megg33k

ClaireNicole said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelmyky said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone, lovely pics. ive not been online since before i went on holiday so not seen all of the pics.
> 
> erm just got a question for those plus size ladies....well pre-pregnancy i was a size 14 (UK) on top & size 16 (UK) on bottom. now im still 14 on top but bigger on belly obviously....18 i think. well i had a belly before pregnancy, mainly towards the bottom half and since being pregnant it hasnt changed, i thought that it would get rounder or something but the only thing thats changed is the top half of my stomach. i have a round belly but theres this part at the bottom that just wobbles and doesnt feel like a baby bump at all.....but the top does. my bump looks more like a *"B"* and you can only tell i have a bump when i hide that bottom part of my stomach. i have to alter my clothes to hide that extra bit. if i didnt have it then my bump would look and feel proper. anyway.....has anyone else (plus sized) had this and its now filled out...if so then when did it fill out?? it just feels like extra horrible fat. i hate it because it just looks like flubber lol but i love the top part of my stomach because thats actual baby. if i dont hide that extra bit then it just looks like im fat.
> 
> im 25weeks 5 days and i just want it to fill out soon.....the sun is coming out more around here so i want to show off my bump but i cant because of that horrible jelly bit at the bottom. :(
> 
> I think some of us just have to accept that being pregnant doesn't make that flabby tummy disappear. We may round out, but that lower pillow of fat is still going to be there. I think the best thing to do is wear A-line tops that pull in under the boobs, go out over the top bump and stay loose at the bottom to skirt over the lower bit. *Use the big boobs to distract from the lower bit!*Click to expand...
> 
> I do this now... for non-pregnancy related reasons! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What about us NON big boobed people???? lol I just put on leggings and a belly band and it rounds me out nice lolClick to expand...

I don't know anything about non-big boobs! I'm a DD or DDD! I can't even imagine what I'll be when I get a sticky BFP and eventually have milk come in! YIKES! Someone once told me that I'd be able to feed a small village given the size of my boobs! LOL


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I got measured for a new bra today. 36J. 

J FFS!


----------



## bubbywings

Sue Dunhym said:


> I got measured for a new bra today. 36J.
> 
> J FFS!


OMG, I was a DD/DDD before and I guess I just don't know what the heck I was thinking. I haven't located any E sizes so the thought of switching over to an F is logical. However, just saying "F" it was like "What? I'm an F!"


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I done a collage. 11+4, 14+4, 17+5 (today):

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/fotonea-20100516-072743.jpg

A better pic from today:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/175a.jpg


----------



## 2wantedpls

Hello!! 

this is my first post of by non existant bump!!

Have a 17 on my phone yet to stick on my pc. just feel like my bum is gettin bigger rather than my bump!! lol

this is me 12 on the right and 15 on the left. still trying to get the hang of photos!! lol

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx34/kalcide/baby%20bump/week15-1.jpg


----------



## Snufflebump

me at 19 weeks and taken today at 21 weeks and 5 days!
Dont know if can tell difference x
 



Attached Files:







bumpthy.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG00005-20100516-1516.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ClaireNicole

Sue Dunhym said:


> I done a collage. 11+4, 14+4, 17+5 (today):
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/fotonea-20100516-072743.jpg
> 
> A better pic from today:
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/175a.jpg

You are rounding out nicely hun!!!! :happydance: If I saw you in like the grocery store I want to ask you how far along you were so we could compare lol... but I wouldn't just yet :haha: because ya never know :dohh: That and when people start asking me that... I'm going to tell them I'm not pregnant at all and look devistated :rofl:


----------



## mrsraggle

It's taken me a while to come back an update, sorry! It's a bit of a whirlwind :)

Here's my last bump photo, in the hospital at 40+13.
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC01121.jpg

And here's the little girl my bump produced (8 days old)!
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0263.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thank you for posting those!!!! Your little girl as ADORABLE!


----------



## mrsraggle

Oooh, and me 6 days post partum:

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC01268.jpg


----------



## MrsJ08

Wow Mrs Raggle - your little girl is absolutely beautiful x


----------



## Megg33k

You all look great! :)



Sue Dunhym said:


> I done a collage. 11+4, 14+4, 17+5 (today):
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/fotonea-20100516-072743.jpg
> 
> A better pic from today:
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/175a.jpg

Well, that pic is significantly different from your others! There's no question whether you're showing now, eh? You look lovely, sweetie! Very excited for you!



mrsraggle said:


> It's taken me a while to come back an update, sorry! It's a bit of a whirlwind :)
> 
> Here's my last bump photo, in the hospital at 40+13.
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC01121.jpg
> 
> And here's the little girl my bump produced (8 days old)!
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0263.jpg

She is GORGEOUS!!! And, look at you remembering to take your last bump pic in the hospital!



mrsraggle said:


> Oooh, and me 6 days post partum:
> 
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC01268.jpg

Wow! That's quite a difference! Haha! Looking good, hun!


----------



## hekate

Mrs Raggle - she is sooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks Megg and ClaireNicole :)

Mrsraggle, she is really beautiful.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Looking lovely girls!!

And Mrs Raggle your little girl is adorable :flower:


----------



## hmu04146

Mrs Raggle she is the most beautiful little thing Im hormonal so dont hold it against me but im having a wee bubble at her cos shes sooo cute! x


----------



## Second Chance

Awww mrsraggle, congratulations, I bet your just thrilled to have her here now! She is just gorgeous, I love it, what a doll!! 

Sue you look great, I see a difference for sure!


----------



## scicraft

This is me last Tuesday at 12 weeks.

The B is just starting to flatten out a bit.

https://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee323/scicraft/Baby%20Jeffany/photo-1-1.jpg


----------



## scicraft

Sue, I love your bump!

Mrs. Raggle, your little girl is gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## NeyNey

mrsraggle said:


> It's taken me a while to come back an update, sorry! It's a bit of a whirlwind :)
> 
> Here's my last bump photo, in the hospital at 40+13.
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC01121.jpg
> 
> And here's the little girl my bump produced (8 days old)!
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0263.jpg

Oh honey congratulations!!!! She's totally adorable :cloud9:


----------



## angelmyky

thanks for the replies ladies. well i dont find decent tops that fit well on my boobs as i have a weird shaped body....my boobs were a 36B pre-pregnancy but now they're 38C. i can never find a top that i like on my boobs and my belly at the same time. i can look slim on pics but sometimes big too.... :wacko: anyway, all i do at the moment to hide that extra flabby bit is wear my leggings over it and wear a bump band. the problem is i can still see that part but noone else can. my fiance goes crazy each day telling me that he cant see what im talking about and that im beautiful and have a lovely bump but its hard listening to him most the time lol. i get so p*d off seeing that bottom bit but i spoke to my mum and she informed me that because the top half of my stomach has filled out more then the bottom would feel looser, but that in time it would fill out when he starts pushing down. i didnt think of it that way. so im not too bad now, just wish i could find something nice to wear instead of something comfy. 

heres a pic i took of my bump, wearing my jeans with bump band. sorry you can see my stretch marks but i wanted to see how my belly looked without a top. i need to get a better pic of all my stomach.
(24weeks) https://a.imagehost.org/t/0818/P020510_10_40_01.jpg

dont you sometimes get sick of being comfy and just want to feel sexy again? is it possible to feel sexy when you're pregnant? i just dont anymore :(

anyways....mrsraggle your baby is beautiful. shes so cute. :) congratulations.


----------



## jadesh101

Think I was about 27 weeks on this one


Then about 25 weeks on this one


And this was the end result

She is 8 months and and beautiful, but can not upload the pictures they are too big :cry:


----------



## Cookie1979

mrsraggle said:


> It's taken me a while to come back an update, sorry! It's a bit of a whirlwind :)
> 
> Here's my last bump photo, in the hospital at 40+13.
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC01121.jpg
> 
> And here's the little girl my bump produced (8 days old)!
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0263.jpg

Oh my gosh that is the most beautiful baby I have ever seen!! So gorgeous!!! :)


----------



## pichi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/baby%20stuff/14-and-5.jpg

14+5 bump... do you think its' bump or bloat?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Okay here are my new ones!!!
 



Attached Files:







17+1.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 12









17+1again.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9









bumpcollage.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Drazic<3

jadesh101 and mrsraggle, your babes are beautiful!

New ones from me, still feel like I am carrying very low. 

https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/IMAG0687.jpg
https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/IMAG0676.jpg
https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/IMAG0683.jpg


----------



## Jetters

Lovely small bump Drazic, verrry round!!


----------



## Jetters

Meeee!

13 weeks... then now at 28 weeks! What a difference!!
https://jetbayat.smugmug.com/photos/870146166_PHJtV-M.jpg https://jetbayat.smugmug.com/photos/870146797_K94fb-M.jpg

:happydance: btw my tattoo hasn't disappeared, I just flipped a photo lol!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Oh and clothed shots... :happydance:

13 weeks, 23 weeks, and 28 weeks!

https://jetbayat.smugmug.com/photos/870146136_RsWdB-M.jpg https://jetbayat.smugmug.com/photos/870146314_aVufb-M.jpg https://jetbayat.smugmug.com/photos/870146476_k9fGv-M.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beautiful xo


----------



## babydeabreu

lovely jetters...really lovely photos of you and bump :) xx


----------



## Bingo

She's such a pretty baby, very beautiful. I'll bet she was the prettiest baby on the ward. :)

Gorgeous bumps ladies. :thumbup::D



mrsraggle said:


> It's taken me a while to come back an update, sorry! It's a bit of a whirlwind :)
> 
> Here's my last bump photo, in the hospital at 40+13.
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC01121.jpg
> 
> And here's the little girl my bump produced (8 days old)!
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0263.jpg


----------



## ~Mummy~

Jetters, what an awesome bump! :thumbup:

Your top on the last pic is so cool, do you mind me asking where you got it from? :flower:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

angelmyky said:


> thanks for the replies ladies. well i dont find decent tops that fit well on my boobs as i have a weird shaped body....my boobs were a 36B pre-pregnancy but now they're 38C. i can never find a top that i like on my boobs and my belly at the same time. i can look slim on pics but sometimes big too.... :wacko: anyway, all i do at the moment to hide that extra flabby bit is wear my leggings over it and wear a bump band. the problem is i can still see that part but noone else can. my fiance goes crazy each day telling me that he cant see what im talking about and that im beautiful and have a lovely bump but its hard listening to him most the time lol. i get so p*d off seeing that bottom bit but i spoke to my mum and she informed me that because the top half of my stomach has filled out more then the bottom would feel looser, but that in time it would fill out when he starts pushing down. i didnt think of it that way. so im not too bad now, just wish i could find something nice to wear instead of something comfy.
> 
> heres a pic i took of my bump, wearing my jeans with bump band. sorry you can see my stretch marks but i wanted to see how my belly looked without a top. i need to get a better pic of all my stomach.
> (24weeks) https://a.imagehost.org/t/0818/P020510_10_40_01.jpg
> 
> dont you sometimes get sick of being comfy and just want to feel sexy again? is it possible to feel sexy when you're pregnant? i just dont anymore :(
> 
> anyways....mrsraggle your baby is beautiful. shes so cute. :) congratulations.

I think that's a fine bump! It does look like a bump, I promise you :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

pichi said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/baby%20stuff/14-and-5.jpg
> 
> 14+5 bump... do you think its' bump or bloat?

Definitely bump :D



ClaireNicole said:


> Okay here are my new ones!!!

I see a good difference! We're getting there!


----------



## Jetters

~Mummy2Be~ said:


> Jetters, what an awesome bump! :thumbup:
> 
> Your top on the last pic is so cool, do you mind me asking where you got it from? :flower:


Ahhh thanks! It's from Dorothy Perkins and I live in it these days!! :thumbup:


----------



## angelmyky

thanks sue :D hes been poking out alot today and kicking like a trooper too, must love the sunny weather. x


----------



## stasia

mrsraggle said:


> It's taken me a while to come back an update, sorry! It's a bit of a whirlwind :)
> 
> Here's my last bump photo, in the hospital at 40+13.
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC01121.jpg
> 
> And here's the little girl my bump produced (8 days old)!
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0263.jpg


She is absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## stasia

babydeabreu said:


> 26 weeks today ladies...whoop whoop xxx
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0382-1.jpg



Looking good! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks stasia :)

have you got any pics of your bump hun? xx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Baby Deabreau-You could be a (preggo) model. You definetly make pregnancy look sexy...Rawr! 


I am in a funk right now, ladies....My regular midwife couldn't see me at my appt. yesterday, so I get a mean old male physician that I've not seen before, mean from the get-go and ragging on my weight, big time! He said because I started out overweight (size 18), and have in total put on 16 lbs. so far in my pregnancy, that hes "disappointed" in me, and that I should only gain 20 lbs. at the MOST in my pregnancy, total. Well, I can add...That leaves me 4 more lbs. the next 16 weeks. Thats not realistic for me to not exceed 4 lbs. in the next 16 weeks. I am not gorging and binging, I have made a conscious effort to be active as I can and not overeat. He made me feel soooo bad. I went home and didn't want my DH touching me because I felt like such a pig. I hope to never see that doctor again!


----------



## ClaireNicole

That is so rediculous Alaskanwhitec!!!! You shoulda told him off!!!! He's luck your oH didn't go with you! My doc told me that it was okay that I hadn't gained anything because I was a bit bigger to begin with and my OH was like UMM WHAT? So I can't imagine if he'd have given me a full blown lecture!!! Don't let some jerk doctor make you feel bad about yourself! 16lbs isn't bad for 24 weeks at all!!!!! Its quite normal really. Your beautiful! And your baby is beautiful!!! And I'm sure your OH thinks your beautiful!


----------



## ttc_lolly

First time I've posted here :) I usually just snoop and admire everyones pics but in the last wk or so my bump has finally appeared & is no longer just bloat, it's nice and firm, so thought I'd post a piccy :) loving all the beautiful bumps ladies :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







18052010565.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## angelmyky

omg Alaskanwhitec i would have put a complaint in about him. i was overweight before pregnancy and ive put on more than 16lb and my midwife has not said anything to me....i got a new midwife and even she didnt say anything about it. as long as the baby is healthy then they shouldnt moan at you about your weight....you are entitled to put on as much as you want. ignore that prick. theres always at least one mean doctor out there....i would have slapped him if it was me he spoke to :rofl:


----------



## bky

alaskanwhitec said:


> I am in a funk right now, ladies....My regular midwife couldn't see me at my appt. yesterday, so I get a mean old male physician that I've not seen before, mean from the get-go and ragging on my weight, big time! He said because I started out overweight (size 18), and have in total put on 16 lbs. so far in my pregnancy, that hes "disappointed" in me, and that I should only gain 20 lbs. at the MOST in my pregnancy, total. Well, I can add...That leaves me 4 more lbs. the next 16 weeks. Thats not realistic for me to not exceed 4 lbs. in the next 16 weeks. I am not gorging and binging, I have made a conscious effort to be active as I can and not overeat. He made me feel soooo bad. I went home and didn't want my DH touching me because I felt like such a pig. I hope to never see that doctor again!

How obnoxious!
Just ignore him. If you are eating right and attempting to stay active there really isn't much you can do. My midwives haven't weighed me the whole time.
I've made an effort to eat well (except for first tri when just eating was an ordeal) throughout and by 20 weeks had gained 20lbs. So I stopped weighing myself because I felt bad. I mean if I'm going to put weight on eating brown rice, veg and lean meat then:dohh: I'm just going to put weight on.


----------



## The Catster

What a tosser!!

When I was having my DD, 5 years ago, my MW actually said to me, not to go near a pair of scales. As weight gain is not a problem and it is very specific to different people. So just ignore him!!!!!!

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jadesh101

alaskanwhitec said:


> Baby Deabreau-You could be a (preggo) model. You definetly make pregnancy look sexy...Rawr!
> 
> 
> I am in a funk right now, ladies....My regular midwife couldn't see me at my appt. yesterday, so I get a mean old male physician that I've not seen before, mean from the get-go and ragging on my weight, big time! He said because I started out overweight (size 18), and have in total put on 16 lbs. so far in my pregnancy, that hes "disappointed" in me, and that I should only gain 20 lbs. at the MOST in my pregnancy, total. Well, I can add...That leaves me 4 more lbs. the next 16 weeks. Thats not realistic for me to not exceed 4 lbs. in the next 16 weeks. I am not gorging and binging, I have made a conscious effort to be active as I can and not overeat. He made me feel soooo bad. I went home and didn't want my DH touching me because I felt like such a pig. I hope to never see that doctor again!

That is absolutely @*~#$#" terrible, how dare he say such a thing :growlmad:, he has not got a clue, obviously he no clue what he is taking about and has no expertise and just reads from the book... Ignor him, I put on probs about 3 and a half stone on during pregnancy, it was because I was on bed rest for the most of it but still. Put in a complaint.. It doesn't matter how much weight you put on over 4lbs or not you will still be beautiful :kiss::hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Well since I have admired all you ladies im going to be brave and post a piccy of myself. This was taken at 14+3 and the second one is at 15+5. I think I have changed...what do you ladies think?

14+3
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h108/huntressgirl28/Baby_bump.jpg

15+5
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h108/huntressgirl28/Baby_bump_2.jpg


----------



## Jetters

Yep I see a change- looking rounder for sure in the second one!! Congrats x


----------



## bubbywings

alaskanwhitec said:


> Baby Deabreau-You could be a (preggo) model. You definetly make pregnancy look sexy...Rawr!
> 
> 
> I am in a funk right now, ladies....My regular midwife couldn't see me at my appt. yesterday, so I get a mean old male physician that I've not seen before, mean from the get-go and ragging on my weight, big time! He said because I started out overweight (size 18), and have in total put on 16 lbs. so far in my pregnancy, that hes "disappointed" in me, and that I should only gain 20 lbs. at the MOST in my pregnancy, total. Well, I can add...That leaves me 4 more lbs. the next 16 weeks. Thats not realistic for me to not exceed 4 lbs. in the next 16 weeks. I am not gorging and binging, I have made a conscious effort to be active as I can and not overeat. He made me feel soooo bad. I went home and didn't want my DH touching me because I felt like such a pig. I hope to never see that doctor again!

OMG hon, I am so *very* sorry you went through that. The next time you go, if your midwife is unavailable, can you refuse to see that particular person? Man... what he said ticked me off. :growlmad: I can't even type what I want to say, for fear of it being deleted. If you go over that 4 lbs. don't beat yourself up. A friend of mine's wife gained 50 lbs with her pregnancy. She was about 120 lbs. when she started. Please don't stress about your weight.

I am a plus sized girl and I know my hubby would have *plenty* to say if the doc said something to me like that. Big :hugs: to you sweety.


----------



## NeyNey

Alaskan - What a total jerk off to say such a thing to you. Honestly, don't let him get away with treating you like that, put in a complaint - otherwise he's likely to keep acting like this with other women too....Don't you take any of what he said to heart....he's just a grumpy old asshole!!!

blkhairbeauty - Yup, can definitely see a difference hun, great pics :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

thanks ladies


----------



## babydeabreu

alaskanwhitec said:


> Baby Deabreau-You could be a (preggo) model. You definetly make pregnancy look sexy...Rawr!
> 
> 
> I am in a funk right now, ladies....My regular midwife couldn't see me at my appt. yesterday, so I get a mean old male physician that I've not seen before, mean from the get-go and ragging on my weight, big time! He said because I started out overweight (size 18), and have in total put on 16 lbs. so far in my pregnancy, that hes "disappointed" in me, and that I should only gain 20 lbs. at the MOST in my pregnancy, total. Well, I can add...That leaves me 4 more lbs. the next 16 weeks. Thats not realistic for me to not exceed 4 lbs. in the next 16 weeks. I am not gorging and binging, I have made a conscious effort to be active as I can and not overeat. He made me feel soooo bad. I went home and didn't want my DH touching me because I felt like such a pig. I hope to never see that doctor again!

hey alaskanwhitec

firstly hun...me a model hahaha i think they would laugh me out the building if i even tried to ask to be a model..but thats very sweet of you thanks you :)

secondly - what a joke. you should definatly complaine about that male midwife...he has no right to talk to you like that...he can advise thats all. thats actually discusting how a mw can even think to talk to you like that. your in your prime of enjoying pregnancy enjoying the joys of being a mother. your gorgeous and im sure your hubby told you that when you got home. but you should definatly write a complaint letter to the head off the baby unit...no staff should talk to there patient like he did you. i bet you felt so deflated and sad with in your self. us plus size woman find it hard as it it let allown some dickhead telling you that crap. im sorry to hear that he treated you so horrible. i hope you do complain because i dare say your not the only woman he has upset with hes male mind not thinking before he speaks approach. hes probably agaist pluss size woman the arsehole. if i would of had him i would have walked out saying hes got no right what so ever to talk to me like that and that i will be complainning bout hes way of work. im sure pete would of punched him too lol 

i hope hubby made you feel alot better when you got home. :hugs::hugs: big hhugs hun :) xxxx


----------



## pichi

my naked 15week bump :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/baby%20stuff/15.jpg

this is me at 4 weeks and 6 weeks for comparison

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/66.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

nice bump pichi ....getting bigger looks lovely :)


----------



## pichi

is it just me or is it not quite low down? or do you think that'll change?


----------



## LALSmith

babydeabreu said:


> 26 weeks today ladies...whoop whoop xxx
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0382-1.jpg

Babydeabreu, 
How have you got such a big nice neat round bump? Im so jealous! I only 4 weeks behind you but my bump is seriously nowhere near as developed as yours :cry:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Looks great Pichi! Yeah, it'll get higher, low down is perfectly normal at this stage. You've got a lovely shape bump :thumbup:


----------



## jogami

Alaska that is just rude!!! It infuriates me that he thought he could make you feel anything less than beautiful at this time in your life! Everytime I climb on the scale at my ObGyn I feel sooooooooooo embarrassed and he is just so lovely he tells me everytime: "Do not worry about weight gain in pregnancy! This is the time to eat what feels good for you and your baby and there is no rule of thumb as to what is a normal weight gain as every pregnancy and every woman's body is so different!" So please ignore that NOB! A friend of mine was thin before she fell pregnant and she picked up 40 kilograms (6st 4.2lb or 88.2 pounds!!!) And she lost more than half of that when baby came. And is back to her skinny self again. Yes alot of it was water retension but so what. If you're not endangering your baby then its fine!

:hug: and remember you're nourishing your child and that there's nothing more beautiful than that!


----------



## jogami

I feel as if my bump has shrunk (or at least not grown since 13+4); but looking at these I may be wrong - or I'm just huge all round :blush:

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

First two pics are me at 13+4, second two are 15+4 - hey so exactly two weeks apart!
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks 4 day bump.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









Copy of 13 weeks 4 day bump.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 5









15 weeks 4 days (1).jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4









15 weeks 4 days (2).jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydeabreu

LALSmith said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 26 weeks today ladies...whoop whoop xxx
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0382-1.jpg
> 
> Babydeabreu,
> How have you got such a big nice neat round bump? Im so jealous! I only 4 weeks behind you but my bump is seriously nowhere near as developed as yours :cry:Click to expand...

hey LALSmith :)

thanks sweet but dont be jealous ..iv had a big bump since day...looks like im going to have a hugeeeeeeeeeeeee baby and will be screaming with pain :dohh::dohh:..so when im screaming in pain because hes so big you wont be jealous your be like thanks god hehe :winkwink:lol xxxx

pinhi - your bumps coming along nicely hun...nice size and grown alot since your last pic :)


jogami - your bump has grown too...looking lovely and full :)


----------



## MrsJ08

Jogami - your bump is lovely, round and high.
Babydeabreu - you look like a model - positively glowing.

I've just taken my 23 week pic, only a week until V day. I don't think it's changed that much since I posted at 21 weeks

https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/bump23wks.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

MrsJ08 said:


> Jogami - your bump is lovely, round and high.
> Babydeabreu - you look like a model - positively glowing.
> 
> I've just taken my 23 week pic, only a week until V day. I don't think it's changed that much since I posted at 21 weeks
> 
> https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/bump23wks.jpg

Its totally bigger!!!! I didn't even THINK it was your boobs this time :haha: Beautiful bump hun!!!


----------



## SisterRose

17 week to 23 week bump comparison. Sorry about the writing being backwards on the latest picture, I decided to write on 23+1 before I realized that the 17 week picture was the other way around, I'm too lazy to re-edit it so I just flipped it over :blush: I think baby is getting bigger!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_10.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100519_8.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

Definately getting bigger hun!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, I see growing baby there :D


----------



## MickyMoo

evening all :) ive not done a naked belly eeekkkk BUT after sitting on my birthing ball and seeing my bubba sticking his/her bum out i had to show you :) first one is just normal then other two are sticking bum out  enjoy xxx
 



Attached Files:







33+6weeks.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8









33+6days.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 11









33+6.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xprincessx

aww thats so cute MickyMoo, my LO does that sometimes but its not as defined as that. You have a lovely bump btw x


----------



## babydeabreu

MrsJ08 said:


> Jogami - your bump is lovely, round and high.
> Babydeabreu - you look like a model - positively glowing.
> 
> I've just taken my 23 week pic, only a week until V day. I don't think it's changed that much since I posted at 21 weeks
> 
> https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/bump23wks.jpg

looking good hun definatly getting bigger :) xx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

alaskanwhitec said:


> Baby Deabreau-You could be a (preggo) model. You definetly make pregnancy look sexy...Rawr!
> 
> 
> I am in a funk right now, ladies....My regular midwife couldn't see me at my appt. yesterday, so I get a mean old male physician that I've not seen before, mean from the get-go and ragging on my weight, big time! He said because I started out overweight (size 18), and have in total put on 16 lbs. so far in my pregnancy, that hes "disappointed" in me, and that I should only gain 20 lbs. at the MOST in my pregnancy, total. Well, I can add...That leaves me 4 more lbs. the next 16 weeks. Thats not realistic for me to not exceed 4 lbs. in the next 16 weeks. I am not gorging and binging, I have made a conscious effort to be active as I can and not overeat. He made me feel soooo bad. I went home and didn't want my DH touching me because I felt like such a pig. I hope to never see that doctor again!

Thanks to all who cheered me up by responding to this post regarding my experience with "Dr. Evil," tee-hee....Yes, my DH was pissed, because he blamed him for him not getting his "cuddle-time" (that's the PG rated version reference to "you-know-what" :sex:) because I was feeling like I was starting to except my new pregnant body, then I get humiliated at my doctor's appt. The last thing I wanted to do was to be seen naked. :nope:
If you could have only seen the sny, condescending attitude this doctor possessed as he proceeded to tell me that I was eating too much, and that he didn't want to see me continue to gain weight at the rapid rate at which he believed I was gaining. And for a man to tell a woman this, it hurts our self esteem that much more. IF, I had to hear it, I would have rather heard it from a female doctor or my midwife. I suppose I would have been able to swallow that pill a little easier coming from another gal, if that makes any sense to anybody....
Again, I thank you all for your support, I feel so much better, and if I get "Dr. Evil" :devil: again, I am cancelling!! :haha:


----------



## Second Chance

Mickey my little one does that too!! He sticks out hella far too :) It is so cute tho I just cant wait til he's here!


----------



## jogami

Aw all the bumps are looking soooooooooooo lovely :D

Can't wait to put little baby faces to all these bumps!!!

Before you know it we will all be in 3rd tri and then cooing over each others bundles!!

Such a special time Xxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Wow, you ladies absolutely look gorgeous with your baby bumps. Here´s me at 21 weeks.


----------



## jogami

Gorgeous I-AM-LIVID :D

Can't wait to be in the 20's!!

I see you're from CT! So nice to have a fellow South African here!


----------



## babydeabreu

alaskanwhitec - glad you feel alot better...we all have our insecurities and the last thing we need is some male mw telling us that we look crap that we are not doing right. im glad that hubby is there for you..nothing like a partner to make things seem like they didnt happen :)

keep doing what your doing..baby is fine and growing so stuff that horrible male mw hes probably jealous and hasnt had sex in years the loooser lol 

keep smiling sweet :) xxx


----------



## k 1421

I would punch the man and say well you try carrying around a growing baby and not putting on weight! Bloody men:dohh: xx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

jogami said:


> Gorgeous I-AM-LIVID :D
> 
> Can't wait to be in the 20's!!
> 
> I see you're from CT! So nice to have a fellow South African here!

Are you originally from Jozi? Big surprise finding someone from Mzansi on BnB! And not to worry hun, you´ll be in your 20s before you know it.


----------



## angelmyky

hey ladies, all your bumps look lovely. has anyone captured their baby kicking/moving on camera. i did a 20min video of my bump to try catching him kick or move and there were a few. i just cant trim the video because my phone is being stupid at the moment. i like doing videos of the kick because my little boy seems to hide away when his daddy is watching....cheeky. whilst i was doing the video i noticed that one side of my stomach was poking out more than the other...i felt around and realized that he was sticking his bum or head out (i still havent figured out which end it was). bless him.

god i love being pregnant. do you all have names for your babies? x


----------



## Snufflebump

22 weeks 2 days xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00014-20100520-1850.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG00017-20100520-1914.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nineena

Hey ladies not posted for a while, youre bumps are all looking fabulous, heres my 31wk bump today :)
 



Attached Files:







31wks.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## jogami

I_AM_LIVID said:


> jogami said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous I-AM-LIVID :D
> 
> Can't wait to be in the 20's!!
> 
> I see you're from CT! So nice to have a fellow South African here!
> 
> Are you originally from Jozi? Big surprise finding someone from Mzansi on BnB! And not to worry hun, you´ll be in your 20s before you know it.Click to expand...

LOL well technically yes i'm a vaaaaaaaalie :D
Was born and raised in Jozi but my parents are both Portuguese... 
Well I know it's sooooo nice to meet a fellow SAFA (not that the other ladies aren't nice of course!)

I was soo worried a few weeks ago, had a very shaky start to my pregnancy (they suspect vanishing twin) - but coming in to my second tri has really just made me love my pregnancy and I'm feeling great! Of course we never stop worrying but double digits are always positive!

You looking lovely! Know if you're having a Prince or a Princess yet? So sorry for your first son :cry: what a beautiful little boy. He's forever your angel!


----------



## arls0308

Hi,

I thought I'd add my 27+6 bump pic as now I'm starting to feel huge and bubs and I have another 12 weeks or so of growing to do (slightly worried)

How do you think I'm carrying? I've been told high, but I think more middle?

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3364/4626338693_9f5e20ba7e.jpg


xxx


----------



## snoopchick82

Ok so first pic is 15 wk 1 day and second pic is 16 wk 1 day can u see any difference? 

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz261/snoopchick82/SPA52176.jpg


https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz261/snoopchick82/SPA52188.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

I think its higher??

All your bumps are beautifull ladies!!


----------



## babydeabreu

27 weeks tomorrow its going so quick.....heres me today ladiesss :)

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0929.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0937.jpg


----------



## jenkins

after admiring all of your gorgeous bumps i've finallllyyyyyy got round to posting mine, here goes!!!

green top 24 weeks (omg excuse the clown pj pants hehe)

blue top 26 weeks

white top, yesterday at 28 + 1


xxx
 



Attached Files:







24.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 37









28+1.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 39









26+.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## babydeabreu

lookign great jenkins..bump looks lovely....loving your hair in the last pic too...

also my load i thought i had big breast but jeazz you have hugee breast heehee :) xx


----------



## jenkins

babydeabreu said:


> lookign great jenkins..bump looks lovely....loving your hair in the last pic too...
> 
> also my load i thought i had big breast but jeazz you have hugee breast heehee :) xx


lol they've gone even bigger as times going on :haha::haha:

thanks so much, your pics are impressive too, is your hair naturally curly or do you ghd it? i do mine sometimes with ghds, you've inspired me to do it more often :thumbup:
xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

BabyDea.... Your sig drives me nuts!!! lol I'm like Hurry WHAT up? I'm right here lol. Your new bump picture is BEAUTIFUL! You always look like a model in your photos lol!


----------



## babydeabreu

jenkins said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> lookign great jenkins..bump looks lovely....loving your hair in the last pic too...
> 
> also my load i thought i had big breast but jeazz you have hugee breast heehee :) xx
> 
> 
> lol they've gone even bigger as times going on :haha::haha:
> 
> thanks so much, your pics are impressive too, is your hair naturally curly or do you ghd it? i do mine sometimes with ghds, you've inspired me to do it more often :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...

jeaz even bigger i bet you hubby is one happy man indeed lol :happydance: :) my hair is naturaly curly hun..i just had it cut today as it was getting to out of control lol my sisters hair is even curlier i got the calmer side lol 



ClaireNicole said:


> BabyDea.... Your sig drives me nuts!!! lol I'm like Hurry WHAT up? I'm right here lol. Your new bump picture is BEAUTIFUL! You always look like a model in your photos lol!

hahaha sowwy...one of the girls i was baby buddies with lost her baby and im waiting for her to come back on board :) but im glad your here claire always room for one more on the boat heehee :) 

as for the model bit ermmmm thanks but i wish lol :blush: xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello to the Cape Towners! I'm in CT also :D I'm American, but hubby is S. African. Beautiful weather today. 

And beautiful bumps on here :D


----------



## xprincessx

https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1552/dsc00566v.jpg

22 week bump pic! x


----------



## Lliena

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/bump%20pics/28weekbump.jpg

me at 28 weeks in my new asda maternity shirt :D


----------



## Cookie1979

babydeabreu said:


> 27 weeks tomorrow its going so quick.....heres me today ladiesss :)
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0929.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0937.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0920.jpg

Your gorgeous! (not saying that in a lesbian way) I want your hair!! lol


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lliena said:


> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/bump%20pics/28weekbump.jpg
> 
> me at 28 weeks in my new asda maternity shirt :D

I love that top! And lovely bump :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Sue Dunhym said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/bump%20pics/28weekbump.jpg
> 
> me at 28 weeks in my new asda maternity shirt :D
> 
> I love that top! And lovely bump :thumbup:Click to expand...

Diddo!!!:flower:


----------



## ClaireNicole

xprincessx said:


> https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1552/dsc00566v.jpg
> 
> 22 week bump pic! x

Love the bump!!! Your totally getting bigger! (which I have never said to a person before I got preggers:haha:) Love the crib too lol Were you in the bubbas room?


----------



## babydeabreu

Cookie1979 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 27 weeks tomorrow its going so quick.....heres me today ladiesss :)
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0929.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0937.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0920.jpg
> 
> Your gorgeous! (not saying that in a lesbian way) I want your hair!! lolClick to expand...

haha thanks cookie..shall i shave it off and send you it? lol :winkwink:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I don't think the Britney look would work for you hun! Better just keep your hair lol and just let the rest of us be jealous!


----------



## ClaireNicole

OOOOOOOkay.... its new bump picture time I GUESS even though I can't tell a difference!!!!
 



Attached Files:







18+1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 25









bumpcollage.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 64


----------



## Jellycat

I can see a difference your looking rounder now Claire, Lovely bump


----------



## rai

Claire Nicole. I see the difference! The top of your stomach is definetly rounding out.


----------



## babydeabreu

> I don't think the Britney look would work for you hun! Better just keep your hair lol and just let the rest of us be jealous!

hahaha allow the britney look eh lol 



ClaireNicole said:


> OOOOOOOkay.... its new bump picture time I GUESS even though I can't tell a difference!!!!



i can see a defference claire..looking alot more rounder and poping out more :) xx


----------



## Jetters

I see the difference too!

Looking good Lliena, I just bought that top last week, but it's too tight on my boobies :dohh: and guess who never kept the receipt... :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> I see the difference too!
> 
> Looking good Lliena, I just bought that top last week, but it's too tight on my boobies :dohh: and guess who never kept the receipt... :dohh:

You could still wear it open over the chest with a vest top under? Glad to see you back :)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

thought i'd update here too....here's my 31+5 but my Dr has it on my paperwork now as 33+5, so here's my bare B bump somewhere in my 3rd tri:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







32w.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









32w2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









32w1.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Xanth

awww you all have lovely bumps. I'm still not happy with the shape of mine :nope: but it is growing now, so I don't just look fatter :wacko:


----------



## angelmyky

Xanth said:


> awww you all have lovely bumps. I'm still not happy with the shape of mine :nope: but it is growing now, so I don't just look fatter :wacko:

im with you on that....im still not fully happy with the shape of mine. just hope it fills out at the bottom soon, dont want a "B" bump for my wedding....makes it look wobbly when i walk otherwise. :(


----------



## babydeabreu

angelmyky said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> awww you all have lovely bumps. I'm still not happy with the shape of mine :nope: but it is growing now, so I don't just look fatter :wacko:
> 
> im with you on that....im still not fully happy with the shape of mine. just hope it fills out at the bottom soon, dont want a "B" bump for my wedding....makes it look wobbly when i walk otherwise. :(Click to expand...

aww how exciting...when you getting married hun :) xx


----------



## angelmyky

24th july :D cant wait. we signed our marriage license yesterday so its ready for the big day :D x


----------



## babydeabreu

woaw angel..thats soooo soon. wicked ..have you got everything sorted? :)

i bet your sooooooooooooooooooo excited so who are you soon to be mrs?? have you practiced your new signature lol :) xxx

i want to get married lol xx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

jogami said:


> I_AM_LIVID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jogami said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous I-AM-LIVID :D
> 
> Can't wait to be in the 20's!!
> 
> I see you're from CT! So nice to have a fellow South African here!
> 
> Are you originally from Jozi? Big surprise finding someone from Mzansi on BnB! And not to worry hun, you´ll be in your 20s before you know it.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL well technically yes i'm a vaaaaaaaalie :D
> Was born and raised in Jozi but my parents are both Portuguese...
> Well I know it's sooooo nice to meet a fellow SAFA (not that the other ladies aren't nice of course!)
> 
> I was soo worried a few weeks ago, had a very shaky start to my pregnancy (they suspect vanishing twin) - but coming in to my second tri has really just made me love my pregnancy and I'm feeling great! Of course we never stop worrying but double digits are always positive!
> 
> You looking lovely! Know if you're having a Prince or a Princess yet? So sorry for your first son :cry: what a beautiful little boy. He's forever your angel!Click to expand...

Haven´t been on here for a while. Had a scare last week that ended with me being admitted for a day at the hospital, but it was nothing serious, merely babies changing positions (I guess every little ping and abdominal pain scares me now, having lost one baby).

Anyway, apparently we have a lot in common. My OH is also Portuguese, and I can speak the language somewhat (I keep telling OH I´ll be fluent by the time the twins are walking, as they too will learn Portuguese). Oh, and it haas been confirmed tgat one of the bubs is a girl. The other is appears to be a boy, but we are not sure if it´s a willy between the legs, or an umbilical cord. We will know on Saturday. Are you hoping for a specific sex?

Anyway, I´m glad to hear all is well and you´re finally enjoying your pregnancy! Do keep in touch hun.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hello to the Cape Towners! I'm in CT also :D I'm American, but hubby is S. African. Beautiful weather today.
> 
> And beautiful bumps on here :D

Hey to you too! :wave::wave: With the unpredictable weather over here, it´s always a pleasant surprise having some much needed sun.


----------



## angelmyky

babydeabreu said:


> woaw angel..thats soooo soon. wicked ..have you got everything sorted? :)
> 
> i bet your sooooooooooooooooooo excited so who are you soon to be mrs?? have you practiced your new signature lol :) xxx
> 
> i want to get married lol xx

we've got pretty much everything done, just need to pick up our wedding rings and outfits, we've chosen them already though.

im extremely excited :happydance: but nervous too. standing up infront of our family and friends saying our vows is going to be tough, im not much of a loud speaker. i'll be Mrs Mykala Rose Grimwood :D sounds so sweet to me, i just want to change it now lol. :)

omg i havent practiced yet, ive had the same signature for about 1-2 years now. its going to be hard to change and remember. its just all exciting. i thought weddings would be stressful but i think when you have a small one then its not as bad, i still get stressed about it but its normally about how to have my hair on the day or what im going to look like in my dress on the day with a bigger bump etc. i suppose it doesnt matter though, i'd wear my pjs and still want to marry him, hes my soulmate. :blush: sounds soppy. hehe. :cloud9:

anyways, heres my updated bump. me and my OH went for a special meal together on 26th. we havent done anything as a couple in ages so we wanted to treat ourselves to some new clothes and go on a "date". was amazing. 
this is ME in my new dress. just flows straight over the bump. love it.
https://j.imagehost.org/0337/tmpphpiSGepm.jpg https://h.imagehost.org/0212/tmpphpdGEzFr.jpg and theres just the bump (27+2weeks).


----------



## ClaireNicole

Very cute!!!! I'm glad your excited about your wedding!! And the dress is adorable!


----------



## Newly_Wed

This is me yesterday at 25 weeks... Surely I can't grow that much more in the next 15 weeks, I can barely move as it is! :(
 



Attached Files:







25 Wks.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 25


----------



## ClaireNicole

Newly_Wed said:


> This is me yesterday at 25 weeks... Surely I can't grow that much more in the next 15 weeks, I can barely move as it is! :(

I wouldn't say that hun!!! That baby will do what it wants!!! :haha: lets just be happy were not elephants and are pregnant for 20 months!!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

babydeabreu said:


> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 27 weeks tomorrow its going so quick.....heres me today ladiesss :)
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0929.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0937.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0920.jpg
> 
> Your gorgeous! (not saying that in a lesbian way) I want your hair!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> haha thanks cookie..shall i shave it off and send you it? lol :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes please, I'd like long hair for my wedding so that would be perfect! lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

You can get extensions!!! They look seriously awesome!


----------



## jellybean83

Newly_Wed said:


> This is me yesterday at 25 weeks... Surely I can't grow that much more in the next 15 weeks, I can barely move as it is! :(

You all look great


Love this pic Newly wed!!....you look great in it!!Ive gotta take some more and put them on......when i get the courage...took me 7 weeks to do i last time lol


----------



## pichi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/baby%20stuff/16.jpg

this would be 16 week bumpage... it's moving up


----------



## babydeabreu

Cookie1979 said:
 

> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 27 weeks tomorrow its going so quick.....heres me today ladiesss :)
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0929.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0937.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0920.jpg
> 
> Your gorgeous! (not saying that in a lesbian way) I want your hair!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> haha thanks cookie..shall i shave it off and send you it? lol :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please, I'd like long hair for my wedding so that would be perfect! lolClick to expand...


lol ok G.I.Jane here i come lol 
when you getting married? i want to get married..tell you what you have my hair ill get married 4 you hows that? lol :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

pichi - nice bump hun..coming along very lovely bump :) x


----------



## babydeabreu

angelmyky said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> woaw angel..thats soooo soon. wicked ..have you got everything sorted? :)
> 
> i bet your sooooooooooooooooooo excited so who are you soon to be mrs?? have you practiced your new signature lol :) xxx
> 
> i want to get married lol xx
> 
> we've got pretty much everything done, just need to pick up our wedding rings and outfits, we've chosen them already though.
> 
> im extremely excited :happydance: but nervous too. standing up infront of our family and friends saying our vows is going to be tough, im not much of a loud speaker. i'll be Mrs Mykala Rose Grimwood :D sounds so sweet to me, i just want to change it now lol. :)
> 
> omg i havent practiced yet, ive had the same signature for about 1-2 years now. its going to be hard to change and remember. its just all exciting. i thought weddings would be stressful but i think when you have a small one then its not as bad, i still get stressed about it but its normally about how to have my hair on the day or what im going to look like in my dress on the day with a bigger bump etc. i suppose it doesnt matter though, i'd wear my pjs and still want to marry him, hes my soulmate. :blush: sounds soppy. hehe. :cloud9:
> 
> anyways, heres my updated bump. me and my OH went for a special meal together on 26th. we havent done anything as a couple in ages so we wanted to treat ourselves to some new clothes and go on a "date". was amazing.
> this is ME in my new dress. just flows straight over the bump. love it.
> https://j.imagehost.org/0337/tmpphpiSGepm.jpg https://h.imagehost.org/0212/tmpphpdGEzFr.jpg and theres just the bump (27+2weeks).Click to expand...

oh yes pj on the weddin day how funny that would be lol ..im loving your new pic..thats a nice dress your wearing where you get that from? :hugs: xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol are you SURE you want to get married babydea? I love and hate being married! I love my husband but its so FINAL lol Luckily hes really good about letting me have space if I need it lol I just jet up to the parents for a weekend! Nothing will make you appreciate what you have like spending 3 days with your family :rofl: Why don't you make that man of your marry you?


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Ello Luvs,
Its been a min. since I've been on this thread. I wanted to share some ultrasound piccys I got from the other day. My lil' girl has been measuring in the 24th percentile in weight from my screening ultrasound at 20 weeks, so they order one to be done every 4 weeks just to make sure she is growing consistently. She is, she's just still a lil' small. So here is Aurie Rose at 25 weeks, ladies. Lovely bumps and pics I've been seeing on here. Baby Debreau, you are stunning, BTW!
 



Attached Files:







Aurie at 25 weeks #1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 22









Aurie at 25 weeks #4.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 21









Aurie at 25 weeks #2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 18









Aurie at 25 weeks #5.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 22









Aurie at 25 weeks #7.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MrsJ08

Great pics AlaskanWhite - especially No4 - so detailed. You can see all her little features x


----------



## xprincessx

My 23 week :blue: bump

https://img198.imageshack.us/img198/1606/dsc00640sr.jpg

https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6356/dsc00642pe.jpg

https://img412.imageshack.us/img412/330/dsc00643y.jpg

https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9079/dsc00644vd.jpg
Please excuse OH's foot lol x


----------



## 2wantedpls

evening ladies, 

fab bumps, i am still waiting to pop. ive still got a b bump going on. hoping it will pop in the next week or so.

this is me!!

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx34/kalcide/baby%20bump/week19-1.jpg


----------



## bky

36 weeks. It looks all square because there's a baby bum up in my ribs. I feel like my belly doesn't get larger, but the baby does so there are more baby bits sticking out all the time. I know I'm getting larger though as I keep outgrowing shirts.
 



Attached Files:







36weeksmall.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 2wantedpls

^^ lovely... not long now !!


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you guys are so cute. I cant believe how amazing you all look... I am so jealous :)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







comparison-1.jpg
File size: 120.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## 2wantedpls

^^ you look lovely. all blooming


----------



## Megg33k

PrayinForBaby said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I remember you getting your BFP! How on earth are you already 32 weeks?! You look amazing! :hugs:


----------



## Second Chance

Me at 30 weeks, and then 34, Ill be 36 weeks monday.... I dont see a whole lotta difference between the two, but I can sure feel one... :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 12









34 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## angelmyky

babydeabreu said:


> angelmyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> woaw angel..thats soooo soon. wicked ..have you got everything sorted? :)
> 
> i bet your sooooooooooooooooooo excited so who are you soon to be mrs?? have you practiced your new signature lol :) xxx
> 
> i want to get married lol xx
> 
> we've got pretty much everything done, just need to pick up our wedding rings and outfits, we've chosen them already though.
> 
> im extremely excited :happydance: but nervous too. standing up infront of our family and friends saying our vows is going to be tough, im not much of a loud speaker. i'll be Mrs Mykala Rose Grimwood :D sounds so sweet to me, i just want to change it now lol. :)
> 
> omg i havent practiced yet, ive had the same signature for about 1-2 years now. its going to be hard to change and remember. its just all exciting. i thought weddings would be stressful but i think when you have a small one then its not as bad, i still get stressed about it but its normally about how to have my hair on the day or what im going to look like in my dress on the day with a bigger bump etc. i suppose it doesnt matter though, i'd wear my pjs and still want to marry him, hes my soulmate. :blush: sounds soppy. hehe. :cloud9:
> 
> anyways, heres my updated bump. me and my OH went for a special meal together on 26th. we havent done anything as a couple in ages so we wanted to treat ourselves to some new clothes and go on a "date". was amazing.
> this is ME in my new dress. just flows straight over the bump. love it.
> https://j.imagehost.org/0337/tmpphpiSGepm.jpg https://h.imagehost.org/0212/tmpphpdGEzFr.jpg and theres just the bump (27+2weeks).Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes pj on the weddin day how funny that would be lol ..im loving your new pic..thats a nice dress your wearing where you get that from? :hugs: xxClick to expand...

thank you. i bought it from Peacocks for £25. pretty good and theres still room for growing. im definitely getting more styles like that. xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Stupid B-bump won't go away.

11+ 4:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/114d.jpg

19+4

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/194b.jpg

I just look fatter! Getting a bit fed up now.


----------



## MrsJ08

Sue, have you tried a bump band or some of those supportive "over-the-bump" knickers. I think they sometimes give your bump a better shape? x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yes, I have over-the-bump jeans and wear tops that don't show the B normally. These pics are just showing my true shape.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Sue Dunhym said:


> Stupid B-bump won't go away.
> 
> 11+ 4:
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/114d.jpg
> 
> 19+4
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/194b.jpg
> 
> I just look fatter! Getting a bit fed up now.

If it makes you feel better hun.... I don't think you look fatter even!!! I mean I can tell a difference.... the top looks bigger (I almost typed more bigger lol) but you don't look like your gaining weight at all! give it 10 more weeks.... and you'll be so big around no one will see the lower B... but I've come to terms with the fact that I think I'm gonna have a lower B forever... because I can't think of anywhere else that pudge is gonna go lol. But In the right clothes I look cute and pregnant! I've been plus sized for a long time... as I bet some of us have... so we know its not really what we look like underneath... its how we present it to everyone else :haha: now take a picture with your cute maternity clothes on!!!! So we can all see how cute you look like that!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yeah, I wouldn't ever leave my house in what I'm wearing there. Here's a bigger version of my avatar - this is what I look like in my maternity clothes. It looks fine. 

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/163c.jpg

It just get fed up knowing what's underneath.


----------



## Jetters

angelmyky you look gorgeous in that dress! I've been to like 5 peacocks and none do the maternity range- soooo annoying!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yeah Fran but your just you ya know! And your OH OBVIOUSLY likes ya naked... all of our OH's like us naked or none of us would be here... Sometimes it makes me feel better to know that skinny girls... think they are too fat too. I don't think too many girls Like the way they look under their clothes! Your BEAUTIFUL! and who cares if you think that lol everyone else does!


----------



## Megg33k

I think you look absolutely lovely, Fran! :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Sue dunhym, I'm exactly the same shape as you and if I could post pics on here i'd show you, I know its frustrating but with the matenity clothes on noone notices. I think you still look gorgeous


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Megg33k said:


> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I remember you getting your BFP! How on earth are you already 32 weeks?! You look amazing! :hugs:Click to expand...

To be honest....I DON'T KNOW!!! :haha: I can't believe in the next 4-8 weeks my lil miss will finally be here!! OMG! But thankyou! I really didn't think I had grown too much really then I put that same top on yesterday and just thought...hmmm...so I snapped a pic, side by sided them on the computer...whoa!:dohh: lol Again, thankyou so much!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thank you ClaireNicole, Megg and Jellycat. I shall just have to get more empire-line cut tops that skim the B and accept it's never going away.


----------



## angelmyky

Jetters said:


> angelmyky you look gorgeous in that dress! I've been to like 5 peacocks and none do the maternity range- soooo annoying!

thank you, oh i went to look for maternity clothes but they had crappy stuff in there. there was just horrible tops and boring trousers. so i decided to look at the normal clothes but in a bigger size than i am, i found 3 but i only liked that one. the thing i like about peacocks is they do up to a big size so i got my dress in a bigger size than i would in maternity clothes, it was abit big on the top but flowed perfectly on my bump and it still has plenty of room for growing. :D


----------



## The Catster

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Whenever I wear this dress >>>> https://www.dorothyperkins.com/weba...ategory_rn=111560&productId=1594014&langId=-1 everyone stares at my bump- and have done since around 26 weeks. I wear it with leggings btw.
So for those B bumpers out there- this dress is a real popper!!!
And for those with B Bump worries- believe me, the top part of your belly gets miles bigger than the lower floppy bit and just fades into the background...there is no mistaking it!
xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Fran, I thought I was stuck with a B belly with DD...but it popped out into a nice round shape. Its frustrating havin to wait a bit longer, but it will happen :)


----------



## babydeabreu

ClaireNicole said:


> lol are you SURE you want to get married babydea? I love and hate being married! I love my husband but its so FINAL lol Luckily hes really good about letting me have space if I need it lol I just jet up to the parents for a weekend! Nothing will make you appreciate what you have like spending 3 days with your family :rofl: Why don't you make that man of your marry you?

:rofl::rofl::rofl: thats funny..were not be married but been together 9 years so i can undertstand where your coming from hun lol how long you been married? we went to paris yesterday for the day just a little day trip before baby is born and i think hes finally got the hint to marry me lol he said yesterday that me and babby are hes world and that he will finalise that soon that i think ..who knows lol he got me this massive bear for me and baby lol what you think? lol 

maybe not be a ring but boy was it a BIG surprise lol xx

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Day%20trip%20to%20Paris/29052010931-11.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

That is a MASSIVE teddy!!! I've been married a year and a half but been together 5 years... and somtimes it feel slike 100 lol. But hes been so freakin amazing lately I don't know what I'd do without him... So I guess i'll keep him for a few more years lol! Your going to be a BEAUTIFUL bride!!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

nikki-lou25 said:


> Fran, I thought I was stuck with a B belly with DD...but it popped out into a nice round shape. Its frustrating havin to wait a bit longer, but it will happen :)

Cheers mate x


----------



## Snoozie

e


----------



## tah_map

So I'm still a plus-size 1st trimester mom-to-be, but wanted to ask a question to all of you. 

I'm worried these days. I was a size 20/22 before getting pregnant and am just shy of 6' tall. At 10 weeks & 2 days, I'm already finding all my clothes uncomfortable. I just bought some size 24 clothes which are too big, but at least are comfy.

When did you switch to maternity clothes... or did you just buy bigger "normal" clothes? When did your baby bump start to show?


----------



## 2wantedpls

Morning, I haven't fitted into my trousers for a while now. and have been living in leggings. But I think I am starting to show now And are nearly 20 weeks.


----------



## sherple

tah_map said:


> So I'm still a plus-size 1st trimester mom-to-be, but wanted to ask a question to all of you.
> 
> I'm worried these days. I was a size 20/22 before getting pregnant and am just shy of 6' tall. At 10 weeks & 2 days, I'm already finding all my clothes uncomfortable. I just bought some size 24 clothes which are too big, but at least are comfy.
> 
> When did you switch to maternity clothes... or did you just buy bigger "normal" clothes? When did your baby bump start to show?

Hi, i'm the same size as you and had bloat from around 8-10 weeks and all of my trousers were way too tight making morning sickness a whole lot worse. I just bought maternity trousers straight away as i figured that i would need them soon enough anyway. Just make sure you get the over bump ones though, the under bump ones are useless for us cuddly ladies. Most of my tops are all still fine as i have lots of long loose ones anyway. Good luck.


----------



## Kirst264

i really wanted to post some bump pics but the file's too big, anyone know how to resize?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

Here is my 27 week bump pic and my 23 week for comparison (with my hair down). What do you think?

Emma x
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 17









23 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Kirst264

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> Here is my 27 week bump pic and my 23 week for comparison (with my hair down). What do you think?
> 
> Emma x

big difference! love the bump x


----------



## Kirst264

just figured out how to re-size so here's my 19 week bump x
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 14









bump1.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## makeithappen

yep can def see the difference! looks great! i wish id start to show. obviously i have a flabby belly already, i was a size 14 before bfp, but im not showing at all! i can feel my stomach has changed shape and is alot harder but no one else can see it....no one :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks girls! Lovely bump Kirst264, nice and round and defined!

Aw makeithappen you will start to show soon. I had a flabby belly too (it's still a bit flabby now!) and was a size UK 16-18 pre-pregnancy. I don't think I started to look actually pregnant until between 20 and 23 weeks and I still think I look fat rather than pregnant sometimes lol I think we view our bumps differently from other people, you should post a piccy!

xx


----------



## Second Chance

Well I personally have a horrible b belly going on, but the top of my belly is really rounded out, so I cant wear tight clothes but I can deffinatly pull off the belly look :) 
and for the mat. clothes question, i noticed my clothes getting tight around 8 weeks too so I say just go for maternity stuff its worth it...


----------



## izziebelle

my bumps starting to change! im feeling abit depressed with being bigger so bump being different! im defo going to loose weight before the next baby.

4weeks
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/4weeks-1.jpg

16weeks
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/16weeks.jpg

xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Definitely a difference Izzibelle :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireNicole

My new Bump pictures!!!
 



Attached Files:







19+2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 49









bumpcollage.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 69


----------



## 2wantedpls

Ahhh yours is looking nice and round!


----------



## 2wantedpls

Anyone struggle to NOT try to hold in their stomach like I have been all these years!! Lol


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ClaireNicole said:


> My new Bump pictures!!!

Good bump action, seeing a difference in the collage there :thumbup:


----------



## Levade

2wantedpls said:


> Anyone struggle to NOT try to hold in their stomach like I have been all these years!! Lol

I so know what you're talking about. I've done that since I was a teenager. It's second nature now and feels weird when I don't do it.


----------



## k 1421

Hello ladies! I took a new pic today as I havnt in weeks:dohh:...think my belly has moved up abit??? xx

23 weeks

23 weeks

24 weeks 2 days

29 weeks 1 day

29 weeks 1 day


----------



## The Catster

k 1421 said:


> Hello ladies! I took a new pic today as I havnt in weeks:dohh:...think my belly has moved up abit??? xx
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87535
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87536
> 
> 24 weeks 2 days
> View attachment 87537
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87538
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87539

Nice round bump....you are carrying lower than me, which is a good thing as the kicks in the ribs are emmense!
What tune is your OH banging out on his guitar??? lol I am feeling its a Jimmy Hendrix number!!! lol

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

k 1421 said:


> Hello ladies! I took a new pic today as I havnt in weeks:dohh:...think my belly has moved up abit??? xx
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87535
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87536
> 
> 24 weeks 2 days
> View attachment 87537
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87538
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87539

Lol at your man sitting there while you take pics. Get him to take a pic!

I like your bump, it's very round :thumbup:


----------



## k 1421

The Catster said:


> k 1421 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I took a new pic today as I havnt in weeks:dohh:...think my belly has moved up abit??? xx
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87535
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87536
> 
> 24 weeks 2 days
> View attachment 87537
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87538
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87539
> 
> 
> Nice round bump....you are carrying lower than me, which is a good thing as the kicks in the ribs are emmense!
> What tune is your OH banging out on his guitar??? lol I am feeling its a Jimmy Hendrix number!!! lol
> 
> xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah im carrying really low, wish she would move higher actually so I dont just look fat lol:haha: I think he was playing Paint It Black on medium which hes never tried before hence the look of concentration lol!! xxxx


----------



## k 1421

Sue Dunhym said:


> k 1421 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I took a new pic today as I havnt in weeks:dohh:...think my belly has moved up abit??? xx
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87535
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87536
> 
> 24 weeks 2 days
> View attachment 87537
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87538
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87539
> 
> 
> Lol at your man sitting there while you take pics. Get him to take a pic!
> 
> I like your bump, it's very round :thumbup:Click to expand...


God if I disturbed him in the middle of guitar hero I would be dead lol!:dohh: Aw thankyou, doesnt feel very high though but its just about starting to get nice and hard xx


----------



## babydeabreu

nice bump ClaireNicole ...the little one is growing very nicely indeed...seeing alot of change going on..how you feeling? :winkwink:







k 1421 said:


> Hello ladies! I took a new pic today as I havnt in weeks:dohh:...think my belly has moved up abit??? xx
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87535
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87536
> 
> 24 weeks 2 days
> View attachment 87537
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87538
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87539

you got a lovely bump too hun...bump is alot lower than mine..can also see a growth difference from your previous pics :)

as for hubby playing guitar hero haha i agree with "Sue Dunhym" get he's ass of the bed and get him to take a pic hehe :hugs: xx


----------



## k 1421

babydeabreu said:


> nice bump ClaireNicole ...the little one is growing very nicely indeed...seeing alot of change going on..how you feeling? :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k 1421 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I took a new pic today as I havnt in weeks:dohh:...think my belly has moved up abit??? xx
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87535
> 
> 23 weeks
> View attachment 87536
> 
> 24 weeks 2 days
> View attachment 87537
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87538
> 
> 29 weeks 1 day
> View attachment 87539
> 
> 
> you got a lovely bump too hun...bump is alot lower than mine..can also see a growth difference from your previous pics :)
> 
> as for hubby playing guitar hero haha i agree with "Sue Dunhym" get he's ass of the bed and get him to take a pic hehe :hugs: xxClick to expand...

For my 30 week pics im going to keep poking him til he takes a pic lol! He probably would have but I didnt think to ask:dohh:. I reckon my little girl just likes to hang low, although she cant be that low as I have major heartburn. Apparently shes lying in the oblique position(diagonally across my tum)so that could be why I look low aswell! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

haha poke him in the head with the bump lol i always do that to pete..when hes looking to the left or right sitting down i walk up to him and poke the bump in hes face pow lol hehe

either way hun low or high bump is lookking lovely :) xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Lovely bumps everyone!


----------



## mrsraggle

izziebelle said:


> my bumps starting to change! im feeling abit depressed with being bigger so bump being different! im defo going to loose weight before the next baby.
> 
> 4weeks
> https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/4weeks-1.jpg
> 
> 16weeks
> https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/16weeks.jpg
> 
> xx

You look a lot like I did body shape wise - the B bump does mostly disappear in third tri :hugs: I loved my bump in the end!


----------



## k 1421

babydeabreu said:


> haha poke him in the head with the bump lol i always do that to pete..when hes looking to the left or right sitting down i walk up to him and poke the bump in hes face pow lol hehe
> 
> either way hun low or high bump is lookking lovely :) xx

Thanks :hugs: looking at your pics you should be a model, stunning lady! I bump him in the face at night when he says goodnight to his daughter lol. Do you think boy bumps tend to be higher and stick out more where as girly bumps are spread out and low?? Love the teddy your OH got you and bubs, too cute! xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Here is me 22.4 weeks. I am 5'5 and currently 190lbs, I have gained 10lbs so far.
 



Attached Files:







22+4 2.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6









22+4.jpg
File size: 235.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tah_map

Have you guys found that belly bands are helpful? I've heard they're good for helping to smooth out the "B" and for taller women (like me at 6') find shirts to wear.

I know Bella Band and Be Band are the big names, but eBay has Bella Vonna bands for a way cheaper price (5 bands for $37 including shipping!). I'm tempted by the Bella Vonna bands, but am not sure if they're any good. Has anyone tried these?


----------



## ClaireNicole

I have the Be Bands! I LOVE THEM!


----------



## AriannasMama

I have a belly band but I don't like it cause it makes my back sweat, lol. Besides it just rolls down when I sit.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh you got the bad kind then!!!!! Because Mine never rolls down...sometimes I scrunch it up though because if my pants are unbuttoned then it goes over that and then I use it more in a beltish way!!! And it works!


----------



## makeithappen

i got some bump bands from next! they were rubbish! rolled down constantly oooh i hated them! ive had a look on ebay, are the ones you got _clairenicole _the be mine ones? whats the sizing like?


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm a 20... pre preg. And I got the m/L and its perfect!!! Its not constricting tight but it keeps my pants up and doesn't roll down. I would stick with a M/L maybe for a 22 and then I would go up to the xl. and my is Be Band I got it from Target. Even though I HATE Target lol


----------



## westbrja

Lovely bumps ladies!


----------



## angelmyky

i have 2 belly bands....one in black and one in white. i used to like wearing them but it just seems too much hassle now. i like loose fitting clothes, things that float over my bump, i hate anything that clings to my belly. doesnt feel comfortable at all otherwise, so ive ditched my bands. plus my baby doesnt seem to like anything against my skin, he seems to kick my leggings, underwear etc. doesnt like them, they arent even tight so i dont know why he does it lol. he moves under them too so they feel tighter. i think he must want me naked or something. :haha:

oh i have a question. i went to see my midwife yesterday and she checked the position of the baby. apparently he was head down.....i read up in my book and it says that head down position doesnt normally happen until 34+ weeks, so they get ready for labour later on. erm i was wondering if anyone has had their baby head down this early....surely he shouldnt be there so soon?? i can still feel him pushing down....the bottom left side aches so much, feels bruised too. do you think he'll move back away eventually or just stay there the whole way through now? i hope he moves soon, i cant sleep or get comfy, and walking is harder because hes pushing down etc. :( but i do think its funny when he kicks my breasts.....looks funny. :rofl:


----------



## westbrja

My baby has been head down since about 28 weeks too


----------



## babydeabreu

k 1421 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> haha poke him in the head with the bump lol i always do that to pete..when hes looking to the left or right sitting down i walk up to him and poke the bump in hes face pow lol hehe
> 
> either way hun low or high bump is lookking lovely :) xx
> 
> Thanks :hugs: looking at your pics you should be a model, stunning lady! I bump him in the face at night when he says goodnight to his daughter lol. Do you think boy bumps tend to be higher and stick out more where as girly bumps are spread out and low?? Love the teddy your OH got you and bubs, too cute! xxClick to expand...

hahha model :haha::haha: i wish hun...if only eh :) :dohh: im finding this little boy is sticking out alot but somtimes hes low sometimes hes high depends on him really he wiggles around so much now he must be so uncomfortable i think id be up down all day too if i was stuck in side me for 9months lol lol hehe :winkwink: xx


----------



## xprincessx

Has there been a change?

20 week bump (side)
https://img99.imageshack.us/img99/2231/200my.jpg

24 week bump (side)
https://img514.imageshack.us/img514/3356/2402a.jpg

20 week bump (front)
https://img175.imageshack.us/img175/7688/2022.jpg

24 week bump (front)
https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5789/240k.jpg

anyone notice any difference?


----------



## babydeabreu

hey princess.......theres more shape now and its alittle higher too... less b shape bump hun..looking more full :) whoop whoop x


----------



## k 1421

xprincessx said:


> Has there been a change?
> 
> 20 week bump (side)
> https://img99.imageshack.us/img99/2231/200my.jpg
> 
> 24 week bump (side)
> https://img514.imageshack.us/img514/3356/2402a.jpg
> 
> 20 week bump (front)
> https://img175.imageshack.us/img175/7688/2022.jpg
> 
> 24 week bump (front)
> https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5789/240k.jpg
> 
> anyone notice any difference?

I do!! Its looking fuller, rounder and alot higher!! Beautiful:thumbup: xx


----------



## k 1421

babydeabreu said:


> k 1421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> haha poke him in the head with the bump lol i always do that to pete..when hes looking to the left or right sitting down i walk up to him and poke the bump in hes face pow lol hehe
> 
> either way hun low or high bump is lookking lovely :) xx
> 
> Thanks :hugs: looking at your pics you should be a model, stunning lady! I bump him in the face at night when he says goodnight to his daughter lol. Do you think boy bumps tend to be higher and stick out more where as girly bumps are spread out and low?? Love the teddy your OH got you and bubs, too cute! xxClick to expand...
> 
> hahha model :haha::haha: i wish hun...if only eh :) :dohh: im finding this little boy is sticking out alot but somtimes hes low sometimes hes high depends on him really he wiggles around so much now he must be so uncomfortable i think id be up down all day too if i was stuck in side me for 9months lol lol hehe :winkwink: xxClick to expand...

Im finding lately I can see something sticking out just under my boobs, probably her bum! Just want to meet my little girl now as I feel like ive been pregnant forever lol:shrug: Yep it must get quite boring in there especially as theyre running out of room!! My tummy moves so much now its like a scene from Alien!! xx:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

> Im finding lately I can see something sticking out just under my boobs, probably her bum! Just want to meet my little girl now as I feel like ive been pregnant forever lol:shrug: Yep it must get quite boring in there especially as theyre running out of room!! My tummy moves so much now its like a scene from Alien!! xx:hugs:

haha yup definitely some form of an alien..when you lay there and your belly just moves like a wave from left to right...it even now catches me eyes and im like eh whats going on lol its brilliant but definitely alien :haha: i know what you mean bout just seeing the little one now...after your last scan your like right im not seeing him now til the birth which feels like years away..but really its actually going very very quick dont you think?? :dohh:

iv got the bit that sticks out just under my boobs its like a little tit rest for me now...especially when im sitting down totally wrong i know but its so true lol :hugs:


noticed your oh proposed to you not to long ago hun that so nice..hope it wasnt playing guitar hero though? lol im so jealous :OP


----------



## k 1421

babydeabreu said:


> Im finding lately I can see something sticking out just under my boobs, probably her bum! Just want to meet my little girl now as I feel like ive been pregnant forever lol:shrug: Yep it must get quite boring in there especially as theyre running out of room!! My tummy moves so much now its like a scene from Alien!! xx:hugs:
> 
> haha yup definatly some form of an alien..when you lay there and your belly just moves like a wave from left to right...it even now catches me eyes and im like eh whats going on lol its brilliant but defianly alien :haha: i know what you mean bout just seeing the little one now...after your last scan your like right im not seeing him now til the birth which feels like years away..but really its actually going very very quick dont you think?? :dohh:
> 
> iv got the bit that sticks out just under my boobs its like a little tit rest for me now...especially when im sitting down totally wrong i know but its so true lol :hugs:
> 
> 
> noticed your oh proposed to you not to long ago hun that so nice..hope it wasnt playing guitar hero though? lol im so jealous :OPClick to expand...

Yeah its pretty fun poking baby and you get poked back sometimes lol:baby: tried to catch her on film but shes stubborn and wont move, its like she knows!! I had a growth scan due to gestational diabetes but didnt get to see her much, they measured but was out within 5 mins:nope: shes 3.2 pounds already the little fatty haha!! 
It is going quick, I think youre only a few days behind me arent u, im 30 weeks monday.... Hope your pregnancy is going well? Are you worried about labour?? Im more excited really as we get to meet LO then :happydance:

Yeah he proposed but not playing guitar hero although its in a way thats just as silly lol! We were sitting in the cinema about to watch the new nightmare on elm street and he got a haribo ring, tells me how much he loves me, all the cheesy stuff :) and asks will you marry me! Was so silly but I loved it:happydance: Still dont have a proper ring as yet though because were saving to rent a house before baby comes grrr lol. Im jealous of the massive teddy your OH got u!! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey lovely ladies

All looking fabulous I must say. I love this thread! Here is my 28 week bump pic... not brave enough for a naked one yet but I will soon I promise! What do you think?

Em x
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babydeabreu

> Yeah its pretty fun poking baby and you get poked back sometimes lol:baby: tried to catch her on film but shes stubborn and wont move, its like she knows!! I had a growth scan due to gestational diabetes but didnt get to see her much, they measured but was out within 5 mins:nope: shes 3.2 pounds already the little fatty haha!!
> It is going quick, I think youre only a few days behind me arent u, im 30 weeks monday.... Hope your pregnancy is going well? Are you worried about labour?? Im more excited really as we get to meet LO then :happydance:
> 
> Yeah he proposed but not playing guitar hero although its in a way thats just as silly lol! We were sitting in the cinema about to watch the new nightmare on elm street and he got a haribo ring, tells me how much he loves me, all the cheesy stuff :) and asks will you marry me! Was so silly but I loved it:happydance: Still dont have a proper ring as yet though because were saving to rent a house before baby comes grrr lol. Im jealous of the massive teddy your OH got u!! xxx

haha yeah the little one does that..poke him and he kicks or punches you back.....like yeah you want some do ya lol when hes kicking i say to pete quick hes kicking ...soon as he looks he stops hahaha i say oh well he just dont like you lol :haha::haha::haha:

thats so sweet bout the haribo ring really cheesy but fantastic...i love cheesiness nothing like a joke with some romance :)....i must get haribos everyweek how yummy are they lol i get the kid mix hehe :)

the bear takes up most of the bed its that big...i have to put him on the floor when we go bed other wize ill cuddle the bear not pete lol haha 

yeah im 29 WEEKS today whoopw whoop so im like a week+2 behind you :) its going very quick though i remmeber being 2weeks pregnant now im 7 months + is going scary quick. have you got anymore kids? this is my first so the unknown is very scary indeed..especially the birth but very excited to see the little one..whats hes little face will be like..hes little fingers...having your own little family is the best feeling in the world :hugs: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

nice pic em....your looking very happy and bump is nice and full :) x


----------



## babydeabreu

taken this morning 29weeks xx
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/29weeks.jpg

taken just now :)
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/29weeks1.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

Your gonna cause a riot on here if you get any nakeder!!!! :D This will be the most popular thread ever lol. Our own little BNB model in her undies!!!!!

Your bump is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
I'm just starting to get proper kicks... not many but a couple. Mostly I get wiggles... ALOT of wiggles.. and OH can't really feel them but he can kindaaaa feel them... one of those is it you moving or my hand moving lol. I can't WAIT untill there are KICKS and OH can feel them!!! That and when you can see a tiny hand trying to poke outta your tummy... that is SO WEIRD lol I always feel so SPECIES about that lol. The good thing about bubs not kicking when your oH is looking is that eventually its gonna hurt lol and then you can say PLEASE LOOK SO HE'LL STOP!!!!!

Gender Scan On Monday for me!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

hahah claire do you think that pic it to much? iv seen other girls pics standing up with there bum out and boobies(well not literally but there on show) im just laying down hiding everything else but bump...awww i dont want to offend anyone? hes just grown so much its strange laying down and hes poking out like that :)

i get the kicks the punches the elbows everthing he can to poke me lol sometimes i lay there and i get the wave..where hes wiggling bout so much ......best one so far h'es poked hes bum in the air which made him sticks out at one side real bad...as i said to "k 1421" something deffinatly alien bout that lol 

gender scan..you must be very very excited..will you finding out what baby is hun? do you have a hunch of what baby is? what would you like?


----------



## ClaireNicole

LOL I didn't mean OFFEND lol!!! I ment everyone was gonna be drooling :rofl: I don't think its weird at all... I've done 2 or 3 of my bump pics in just a bra... I think maybe one without the bra and just covering lol. I don't take them in my undies because I hate my thighs :rofl: 

Were def finding out! I want a boy... or a girl lmao! We don't really care but I have been calling him a HE since we found out. So we haven't really planned for a girl! But what woman doesn't want a little girl??? with the dresses and tea parties!! SO CUTE! But I really think that either way this baby is going to be SO LOVED! And OH doesn't care at all... he calls him a he or a she depending on his mood lol. We actually have a whole list of boy and girl names we call him. None of which we'd actually go through with and mostly dealing with sports or the army lol like Justin calls him schwartscoff! and I call him Jamarkus Russel (WORST QB in the history of the NFL) and i've been calling her Xena if shes a she lol its a mess! Our poor confused baby! So were all gonna be ready to find out!


----------



## drea2904

I think I have finally managed to post a piccy of my bump:) attached is my bump today on my birthday:thumbup:!! It doesnt look as huge as it is, depends on what I wear I think! All the rest are on my phone and cant find my wire to attach to laptop:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







safari park & birthday 028.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 38









safari park & birthday 029.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 35


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awww way cute bumphun! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Second Chance

babydeabreu, you are truly stunning :) I love your bump, I bet your quite uncomfortable though he seems to be really low. Me on the other hand he spreads out and Ill have him in my ribcage and bladder at the same time :) But you do truly look amazing... 

Clairenicole, I bet you are so excited to find out, I remember at first when they told me it was a girl, I hate to admit it but i was dissapointed I wanted a boy so bad then they told me it was a boy and showed me his little piece and I thought maybe a girl would be fun :) its a crasy thought process but I know you'll be thrilled no matter what, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont name her Xena :) 

Updates on me, I am scheduled for an induction on the 21st but my blood pressure is remaining crazy high so after monday and him being a fully cooked turkey, we may have to induce sooner.... we shall see!


----------



## jogami

Hi ladies,

Here is some pics of me bump at 18 weeks exactly :)

Excuse the "jimjams" lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0018.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0019.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0020.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0021.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## minties

babydeabreu said:


> taken this morning 29weeks xx
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/29weeks.jpg
> 
> taken just now :)
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/29weeks1.jpg

Lovely pictures! I don't mean to be rude, but how are you considered plus size??? You're tiny! You'd be considered slim and sexy here in New Zealand :shrug:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Second Chance said:


> Clairenicole, I bet you are so excited to find out, I remember at first when they told me it was a girl, I hate to admit it but i was dissapointed I wanted a boy so bad then they told me it was a boy and showed me his little piece and I thought maybe a girl would be fun :) its a crasy thought process but I know you'll be thrilled no matter what, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont name her Xena :) !

Why not Xena??? :rofl:


----------



## babydeabreu

ClaireNicole said:


> LOL I didn't mean OFFEND lol!!! I ment everyone was gonna be drooling :rofl: I don't think its weird at all... I've done 2 or 3 of my bump pics in just a bra... I think maybe one without the bra and just covering lol. I don't take them in my undies because I hate my thighs :rofl:
> 
> Were def finding out! I want a boy... or a girl lmao! We don't really care but I have been calling him a HE since we found out. So we haven't really planned for a girl! But what woman doesn't want a little girl??? with the dresses and tea parties!! SO CUTE! But I really think that either way this baby is going to be SO LOVED! And OH doesn't care at all... he calls him a he or a she depending on his mood lol. We actually have a whole list of boy and girl names we call him. None of which we'd actually go through with and mostly dealing with sports or the army lol like Justin calls him schwartscoff! and I call him Jamarkus Russel (WORST QB in the history of the NFL) and i've been calling her Xena if shes a she lol its a mess! Our poor confused baby! So were all gonna be ready to find out!

oh good as long as my naked bump dont put people off its all good lol :haha::haha:

i bet you cant wait...i know you must be counting down the days because i know i was the day i was finding out what little one way lol you definatly have some different name choices...im liking the name xena though thats a really lovely girls name :flower:




> * Second Chance *babydeabreu, you are truly stunning I love your bump, I bet your quite uncomfortable though he seems to be really low. Me on the other hand he spreads out and Ill have him in my ribcage and bladder at the same time But you do truly look amazing...

thanks :blush::blush: im getting more and more uncomfortable as the little one gets bigger..i feel like im going to timmmmbooooo over lol some days hes high and kicking my ribs but most of the time hes wiggling around down there..think hes ready to pop out lol (hope not) :dohh:





> * minties*----Lovely pictures! I don't mean to be rude, but how are you considered plus size??? You're tiny! You'd be considered slim and sexy here in New Zealand


me slim? haha:haha::haha: i may look slim in my pictures to you hun but im definatly 14/16 in uk size. sexy? i can never find nothing to make me look sexy..jeans or joggers thats the best im getting to sexy lol xx


----------



## calliebaby

minties said:


> You'd be considered slim and sexy here in New Zealand :shrug:

I have to agree...you are one hot mama!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lmao! Were Just kidding about Xena! And Jamarkus! We haven't picked a name yet lol... but were not gonna call our baby IT!


----------



## minties

Rah! I mucked up the quotes somehow...this is in reply to babydeabreu

You don't look that big AT ALL! Our clothing sizes here are the same as UK, and I would have picked you for a 10. You don't look any bigger than my mum and she weighs 50kg on a heavy day. She is pretty short though.

I'm enjoying this thread a lot, you guys are all lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

size 10...jeazz the last time i was a size 10 was when i was like 14 lol maybe its just the way i carry my weight...through my arse maybe? haha. im always a 14 but now at the moment im a 16...the jeans i got on there are a 16, definatly no size 10 unless that just one leg lol :) but thanks for making me feel slimmer mint very nice of you xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

If it makes you feel better I think a 14 UK IS a 10US!!! So you could just come over here and buy your pants lol I would! If I could find a pair of size 10 that fit me lol I'd spend a million dollars on them just to say I was in a size 10 :rofl: You definately do look like one of those girls that I'd sigh and go "I hate skinny girls" lmao!!! But I know that everyone has a different comfortablility with their own body and just because I think your skinny doesn't mean you do! I'm glad your in the Plus Size thread!


----------



## babydeabreu

hey im glad there is a thread for pluss size..makes me feel more welcome and less judged if i were in the skinny threads lol :) xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

I know some of the girls here are SOOOOOOOOO skinny! And while I'm very happy for that for them... I don't wanna show off my stretchmarkey B bump to them :rofl:


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha i know what you mean :)

my stretch marks are coming more and more through as bump grows. first they were little white ones that you couldnt see but lately they have become more purple and longer. do you think they will go back to white and go or am i basically stuck with the a to z lol x


----------



## ClaireNicole

I got really bad with my first because I gained 100 lbs.. (no seriously a 100 lbs) so I went from cute to OMG! I don't even think you could tell I was pregnant through the whole thing because I gained so much other weight! (which is one of teh reasons that I'm trying super hard not to gain weight with this one!!) But My tummy looked like I jumped on an IUD and blocked the shrapnel with my stomach!!!!!! And it was all DEEP purple. I think it took about a year... maybe 2 but then you could hardly see them. They are still there... Just totally skin matching. tanning helps a lot too! And self tanners on the legs helps! I wish I had a picture to show you! cause if mine can fade then anyones can! Its funny now because they are almost gone now that I'm starting to stretch now! They are blending in MORE! It was the first thing OH noticed about my changing body!

I wouldn't worry TOO much about the stretch marks!


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks claire. i think it just depends of that individual doesnt it. i'v even started to get them on the tops of my breast, i suppose where my breast have grown two cup sizes its only normal for it to stretch...im not as such worried just totally not used to having purple lines all over me...not the best feeling when your laying in bed trying to get your freak on with your hubby lol :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

My problem lately with the freaky is that I can feel the baby wiggle and then I'm done... mood over!!! :rofl: its one thing to joke about it... its a whole other thing to actually be feeling your baby while your trying to get down with the hubby!!!!!! Its not like I can ignore it either lol OH is like "what???" and I'm like Baby doesn't like it hun! :rofl:


----------



## babydeabreu

hahahaha oh poor hubby...he will just have to stick to foreplay then want he :haha::haha: lol foreplay good times :)


----------



## rachael22

me at 15 weeks and now at 23+5 x
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0187.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 18









014.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Second Chance

ClaireNicole said:


> Second Chance said:
> 
> 
> Clairenicole, I bet you are so excited to find out, I remember at first when they told me it was a girl, I hate to admit it but i was dissapointed I wanted a boy so bad then they told me it was a boy and showed me his little piece and I thought maybe a girl would be fun :) its a crasy thought process but I know you'll be thrilled no matter what, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont name her Xena :) !
> 
> Why not Xena??? :rofl:Click to expand...

Must i really expalin... HAHAH unless your gonna dress her in gold armor lol :happydance:


----------



## Second Chance

Rachael you look great! I love the nice round bump, Awww... Everyone is so cute, I cant wait til my boog is here~


----------



## rachael22

thanq i feel huge tho Lol xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Second Chance said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Chance said:
> 
> 
> Clairenicole, I bet you are so excited to find out, I remember at first when they told me it was a girl, I hate to admit it but i was dissapointed I wanted a boy so bad then they told me it was a boy and showed me his little piece and I thought maybe a girl would be fun :) its a crasy thought process but I know you'll be thrilled no matter what, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont name her Xena :) !
> 
> Why not Xena??? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Must i really expalin... HAHAH unless your gonna dress her in gold armor lol :happydance:Click to expand...

LMAOOOOOOOOOO I would LOVE the gold armor!!!!!! And the Chakrum!! Come on now! Lucy Lawless was one hot mamma!!!! :haha: I'm going to find a newborn Xena outfit and dress him/her up in it LMAO since halloweens about the time he or she will be coming out!


----------



## drea2904

Lovely Bumps!!! Xena sounds cool lol.x


----------



## Sabra

izziebelle said:


> my bumps starting to change! im feeling abit depressed with being bigger so bump being different! im defo going to loose weight before the next baby.
> 
> 4weeks
> https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/4weeks-1.jpg
> 
> 16weeks
> https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/16weeks.jpg
> 
> xx

i have the same shApe like u:)


----------



## Second Chance

ClaireNicole said:


> Second Chance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Chance said:
> 
> 
> Clairenicole, I bet you are so excited to find out, I remember at first when they told me it was a girl, I hate to admit it but i was dissapointed I wanted a boy so bad then they told me it was a boy and showed me his little piece and I thought maybe a girl would be fun :) its a crasy thought process but I know you'll be thrilled no matter what, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont name her Xena :) !
> 
> Why not Xena??? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Must i really expalin... HAHAH unless your gonna dress her in gold armor lol :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAOOOOOOOOOO I would LOVE the gold armor!!!!!! And the Chakrum!! Come on now! Lucy Lawless was one hot mamma!!!! :haha: I'm going to find a newborn Xena outfit and dress him/her up in it LMAO since halloweens about the time he or she will be coming out!Click to expand...

Thats so funny lol, I was thinking about what to do with my son for halloween, but I am still figuring it out lol! :happydance:


----------



## Cookie1979

Nice bumps ladies!! I haven't yet posted because I haven't yet got much of a bump, my fat belly just looks fatter. I got my OH to take a pic of me yesterday and felt really disappointed because it doesn't look much bigger than my 12 week pic, but I know it is cos I can no longer get my size 14 work trousers done up and my size 16s are feeling very tight around my waist. Definitely time to get some maternity trousers I think.

I will get my OH to take another pic when he gets back from Download festival next week, but as much as I might look like I have a bump its mainly fat because I've always had a fat belly.

I thought this thread was for plus sized people, looks like there are alot of slim people posting...no offense to the slim people, but just making an observation.

I shall post a pic soon. Just cannot wait to have a proper big bump rather than just looking abit fatter. I'm really jealous of slim people who just pop out.


----------



## Newly_Wed

This will be my last 2nd trimester bump pic... 

26 Weeks & 5 days... Can't believe I've still got 3 months left!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2830.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Cookie1979

Wow Newly Wed, that is a big bump. You look great though, but I hope for your sake you dont get much bigger. 

Good luck in the 3rd trimester, I hope it flies by for you.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I haven't gotten a bump picture this week! because I've been lazy.... but SHES A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Newlywed - wow! i wish my bump was as big as yours is! I'm only a few days behind you, yours looks nicely rounded. My bump hangs at the bottom still, even when I lost weight pre pregnancy I always had the hanging pouch of skin at the bottom of my stomache, I hate it beyond belief. I thought it'd round out during pregnancy but 26 weeks in and it's still there with a vengence :(

ClaireNicole - Welcome to team pink and congrats hun :pink:


----------



## SisterRose

Here's what I mean - First one is 26 weeks with bump band on nice and neat looking!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100608_15.jpg

This one is today 26+1 no bump band looking horrible and saggy - sometimes I don't even think I look pregnant. Just like I've piled on loads more weight recently. Some people look shocked when I tell them I'm pregnant :( lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100609_1.jpg

It's even shrunk today! :dohh: at my midwife appointment yesterday she measured my uterus and felt around the baby and said "you've got a good sized baby in there" so baby is on the bigger side but really - where is she hiding? I want a nice bump baby! :haha:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh hey, you know where that pouch is? It's IN YOUR HEAD is where it is! You have a lovely bump. You're carrying low, which is normal and fine! I'd be very happy if I had your bump, I promise. It's lovely.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I have to agree with Fran!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL BUMP!!!!!! 

At my U/S monday they said my little girl was almost a POUND! A POUND! AT 20 weeks!!! I'm like WHAT Thats not normal lol. So My baby is a chunker! Lol i'm thinking if I don't gain any weight at all... then when this baby comes out I'll lose a few lbs :rofl: I think she just wants to be difficult and be a HUGE baby so Mommy is scared to death of labor!!!! But I don't feel like I look pregnant at all... Just fatter! Will try and get a bump pic up SOMETIME!


----------



## becs0375

Lovely bump Newly!!

Bekks, what pouch!!!?!!! You have a gorgeous bump!!


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks ladies! It's nice to know you think my bump looks good. Maybe it's just me being paranoid, or it looked worse before pregnancy and when it was less "filled" it did sag! 
It's after years of going between a 14-18/20 :dohh: doesn't leave the skin too good.

:hugs:

x


----------



## becs0375

I have a saggy bit that is lose skin due to losing 4 stone in a few months prior to getting pregnant!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

these are 18+6(sorry for the underwear shot)
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h108/huntressgirl28/100_0194.jpg

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h108/huntressgirl28/100_0193.jpg


----------



## Sue Dunhym

21 weeks and you STILL can't tell if I'm pregnant or just fat.

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/DSCF2870.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Fran! You can too tell! If you were in a classic maternity shirt (with the flowy over the bump sort of thing), I would totally feel okay asking you when you were due! :)


----------



## minties

Sue Dunhym said:


> 21 weeks and you STILL can't tell if I'm pregnant or just fat.


You and I look quite similar from the side, I feel how you do. I know I've gotten bigger, but I just feel fatter (not saying you look fatter - I am bigger than you to begin with, but same sort of belly shape).

It's frustrating! I had lost weight before this pregnancy, but not enough to help out with getting a bump shape :growlmad:.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

33+6, close enough to 34... and my B has finally decided to turn to a D! :haha: Took long enough!! But I was willing to go the rest of the way with my B, I grew to love it, lol
 



Attached Files:







34 wks.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## 2wantedpls

I have a question!

So I have a wobbly belly. You can kinda tell I sm pregnant now. But will my oh ever feel movements? Everytime I feel I get a string one I put hand on belly but can't feel from outside!!


----------



## bky

38 weeks in the first one. The second one is 36 and the same shirt (which you can see no longer covers the belly at 38 weeks). I honestly don't feel like I'm growing even with the pics but the shirt doesn't lie I guess. And 2wantedpls OH was able to feel around 21 weeks for me. He just needed to be patient. He started feeling more when the kicks were up at the top of the bump.
 



Attached Files:







38weekssmall.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5









36weeksmall.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrayinForBaby

2wantedpls said:


> I have a question!
> 
> So I have a wobbly belly. You can kinda tell I sm pregnant now. But will my oh ever feel movements? Everytime I feel I get a string one I put hand on belly but can't feel from outside!!

I wouldn't worry! Your 21 weeks! lol I'm sure by 30 he'll feel things! Or you could have a stubborn baby that the instant my hubby would touch my belly she would freeze! lol I mean freeze!

However, now she just doesn't like it when her daddy touches my belly (i think his hands are to warm or something idk) bc he can just hold his hand barely skimming the skin on my tummy and she'll start kicking :dohh: But hubby gets his best feels when we are on the couch watching a movie and he just rests his arm on my tummy bc then usually she'll get all riled up. Of course hubby likes to watch her move across my belly anymore rather than putting his hands on it, lol He thinks its cool to watch her move like an alien :haha:


----------



## The Catster

Sue Dunhym said:


> 21 weeks and you STILL can't tell if I'm pregnant or just fat.
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/DSCF2870.jpg

Hiya hun!

If you wore a top that gathered in under ya boobies and flared out then people would defo comment and look at your bump! Its just that that top is sorta tight and exposes your B bump that could be mistaken as fatty watties! I have found also the further along I have got up to around 33 weeks, my bump has gone higher which makes my boobs look smaller than my bump, which is also another good indication. But now I feel my bump has started to drop, but coz I am getting bigger, my boobs are still smaller, if you know what I mean?

You will see a difference in time, I promise!!!!

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

I cant wait till i get a propper bump, my fat is just looking bigger. Id have a bump if i was skinny


----------



## stasia

lozzy21 said:


> I cant wait till i get a propper bump, my fat is just looking bigger. Id have a bump if i was skinny



I can't seem to get rid of my b belly :growlmad: i feel the same way..if i was smaller then i'd have proper bump...ours will come in due time :hugs:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

stasia said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait till i get a propper bump, my fat is just looking bigger. Id have a bump if i was skinny
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get rid of my b belly :growlmad: i feel the same way..if i was smaller then i'd have proper bump...ours will come in due time :hugs:Click to expand...

it will! i had a reallly prominent B and while it took ages to round out, it finally is a D now...just dont feel down about your B's...just think B=baby and D=done! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I haven't posted for a while so here goes.
First Pic is 23 weeks & the second is 26+2. I don't think there is a massive difference to be honest? Hope everyone is well x
 



Attached Files:







bump23wks.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 6









bump26+2.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SisterRose

MrsJ - That baby's definitely growing! fab bump. Love all the prints on your dresses. I'm a bit of a Floral addict. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Bekks - I used to be a Print Buyer so it's in my blood I'm afraid.x


----------



## amber1533

ok this is me at 22 weeks (my mom wanted to see pictures) I am wearing maternity pants. 

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb256/faith4307/016.jpg


----------



## pichi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/171.jpg
17 + 1

i still need to take an 18 week one...


----------



## jellybean83

Hello....fab bumps ladies!!

Can anyone tell me if they see a difference...one at 22 weeks and the others at 25 weeks....wore the same clothes for both shots(washed of course!)....:flower:

1st one 25 Weeks

2nd one 22 weeks
 



Attached Files:







10062010337.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 6









14052010234.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jellybean83

Love the bump....Even if you are wearing my pj bottoms......:winkwink:


----------



## makeithappen

this is the first time ive posted a bump pic as i really dislike my B bump shape. got some maternity jeans which really help my bump look better so here it is...........







19+2


----------



## becs0375

Looking fab ladies xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

Looking fab all of you! Mrs J definitely a difference! 

Here is my 29 week bump, in comparison to my 23 week bump (1st pic). I think there's a big difference. What do you all think? 

Emma xx
 



Attached Files:







bump23.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 13









bump.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzy there is a massive difference. I think I might wear the same dress next time I take a pic and if there is a difference it will be more obvious. My bump is starting to feel really heavy now I dread to think what it's going to be like in a couple of months. The bigger my bump gets the more my DH seems to bond with it and get more and more excited. DH seems to like touching and cuddling it more now. We went to his school fete yesterday and a fellow teacher (who I've never met) asked if she could touch it. As she actually asked I said I didn't mind but DH's reaction was quite interesting, because as soon as she had touched it he put his arm around me and a protective hand on my bump. :cloud9:


----------



## becs0375

Deffo a difference Emzy, nice and round xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

21+5 - I've got my top tucked in under my boobs and my leggings pulled right up over to smooth out the B-shape. Totally cheating. Heh.

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/215c.jpg

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/215d.jpg


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

sue you look great-and it's not cheating at all, dueing my first pregnancy, we were going to a wedding of friends from uni and i had a bump but B shaped, i wore maternity tights and to smooth out the B i put a breast pad where my bellybutton was!! totally cheating and haven't even confessed to ny hubby! but my bump looked beautiful just for that day! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Looking good Sue and quite similar to my 23 week shot (at the top of this page) don't you think? x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Emzywemzy said:


> Looking good Sue and quite similar to my 23 week shot (at the top of this page) don't you think? x

Hey yeah, it does! I hope I get a lovely round bump like yours has developed into soon.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

xpinkyperkyx said:


> sue you look great-and it's not cheating at all, dueing my first pregnancy, we were going to a wedding of friends from uni and i had a bump but B shaped, i wore maternity tights and to smooth out the B i put a breast pad where my bellybutton was!! totally cheating and haven't even confessed to ny hubby! but my bump looked beautiful just for that day! x

A breastpad! Ha! Good tip. :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

I bet you will Sue, I think mine was more rounded by about 25 weeks :flower:


----------



## amber1533

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> Looking fab all of you! Mrs J definitely a difference!
> 
> Here is my 29 week bump, in comparison to my 23 week bump (1st pic). I think there's a big difference. What do you all think?
> 
> Emma xx

wow your 23 wk bump is very similar to my 22 week bump. I hope i pop like you did buy 28 weeks, my hubby is away for the next month and won't be back til i'm 28 weeks, I wanna surprise him with a nice round bump!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Emzywemzy said:


> I bet you will Sue, I think mine was more rounded by about 25 weeks :flower:

Gives me hope. Thanks :flower:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh yes Amber, it is very similar! Mine sort of popped out and got a lot rounder at about 25 weeks, so I bet you will have a lovely round bump by the time you see your hubby at 28 weeks! x


----------



## jenkins

looking gorgeous yummy mummies!!

haven't posted for a while, here's me today at 31+5
 



Attached Files:







jen1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 27









jennnnnnk.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## angelmyky

wow jenkins lovely pics. im so jealous :( wish i had the nerve to do pics like that....


----------



## Marrissa_E

Oh wow jenkins.. lovely shots! I'll never have the guts to take half naked pics of myself.. hehe


----------



## Sue Dunhym

jenkins said:


> looking gorgeous yummy mummies!!
> 
> haven't posted for a while, here's me today at 31+5

You are beautiful.


----------



## trollydolly

This is at 20+3. I think its just fat :-( would like a lovely round bump please !!!!


xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Lovely bumps ladies. I'm very jealous, as I still dont have one :(

I had planned to take one at 16 weeks but didnt cos I didn't see the point, I might take an 18 week one next week. 

In the meantime I will keep checking out your lovely bumps and feeling jealous and hopefully it wont be long before I can post my own.


----------



## rai

Beautiful bumps!


----------



## MickyMoo

Cookie1979 said:


> Lovely bumps ladies. I'm very jealous, as I still dont have one :(
> 
> I had planned to take one at 16 weeks but didnt cos I didn't see the point, I might take an 18 week one next week.
> 
> In the meantime I will keep checking out your lovely bumps and feeling jealous and hopefully it wont be long before I can post my own.

bless you hun there is a point trust me! when i look back at my first pic when i was 18 weeks to now at 37 its amazing to see just how much ive changed even if u dont show it off keep it for your self to look back at :hugs: xx


----------



## Cookie1979

MickyMoo said:


> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bumps ladies. I'm very jealous, as I still dont have one :(
> 
> I had planned to take one at 16 weeks but didnt cos I didn't see the point, I might take an 18 week one next week.
> 
> In the meantime I will keep checking out your lovely bumps and feeling jealous and hopefully it wont be long before I can post my own.
> 
> bless you hun there is a point trust me! when i look back at my first pic when i was 18 weeks to now at 37 its amazing to see just how much ive changed even if u dont show it off keep it for your self to look back at :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Yeh good idea, even if I dont want to show my pic it will be good to have it to look back on.

Was just talking to my seamstress (getting married in August) and I was saying I'm not showing, she said that I'll probably just pop out, so she's going to alter my dress the week before the wedding to be sure it fits.

I guess I shouldn't want to pop out too much...I do have to be able to get into my dress after all. :)


----------



## MickyMoo

Cookie1979 said:


> MickyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bumps ladies. I'm very jealous, as I still dont have one :(
> 
> I had planned to take one at 16 weeks but didnt cos I didn't see the point, I might take an 18 week one next week.
> 
> In the meantime I will keep checking out your lovely bumps and feeling jealous and hopefully it wont be long before I can post my own.
> 
> bless you hun there is a point trust me! when i look back at my first pic when i was 18 weeks to now at 37 its amazing to see just how much ive changed even if u dont show it off keep it for your self to look back at :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeh good idea, even if I dont want to show my pic it will be good to have it to look back on.
> 
> Was just talking to my seamstress (getting married in August) and I was saying I'm not showing, she said that I'll probably just pop out, so she's going to alter my dress the week before the wedding to be sure it fits.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't want to pop out too much...I do have to be able to get into my dress after all. :)Click to expand...


congrats on the wedding :happydance: i didnt really start to show till i was 25 weeks i got a bump bump lol i was just flabby lol! how lovely to get married while pregnant i think thats really sweet :blush: lol xx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

You ladies look lovely. Here´s my updated pic at exactly 25 weeks


----------



## jenkins

:hugs::hugs:

thanks so much for your lovely comments:flower:

i felt a bit exposed at first, especially with stretchies and massive (.)(.) trying to escape:haha: but i am so so glad now. ladies go for it you and your bumps are beautiful!!!!! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

lovely pics jenkins..you look lovely hun :) xx


----------



## Xanth

yes Jenkins beautiful pics :thumbup:


----------



## BethyBoop

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs353.snc3/29246_405306966309_508821309_4267220_1145911_n.jpg

36 weeks. I am huge! i look small cause im laying down.. :winkwink:


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you all look amazing, beautiful bumps. 

I am so excited I only have 5 more days til my induction! My little man will be here either the 21st or 22nd depending on long I labor for... Cant believe its been that long already!!


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

gorgeous bumps ladies! i'm gonna take one tonight, jenkins i want a shot like yours! may have to get hubby to do some creative snaps. love this thread x


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I just have to say...jenkins and i_am_livid...i hate you! lol jk you all have such lovely bumps...


----------



## Second Chance

Heres a group of pics, the first is 20 weeks, second is 24+3, the third is 30 weeks and the last is today at 38+1 cant believe I am so close already :baby:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 34









24+3.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 27









30weeks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 26









38wks1day.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 26









38weeks1day.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 44


----------



## ClaireNicole

My new bump pics!!! I HAD NO IDEA how different I looked untill I put the new pic in the bump collage!
 



Attached Files:







21+2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 39









bumpcollage.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 119


----------



## Try Rocking

Beautiful bumps!!


----------



## mummaofthree

hey girls.... thought id come and visit from third tri....... im offering my services editing your beautiful bumps free... :) so everyone can have the opertunity to have a bump shoot of their own to treasure.... check out my thread from third tri.....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/349978-home-bump-pics.html

see you there... mwah

x


----------



## terrri86

hey ladies, been reading thru and i must say bump envy would be an understatement!!

im only 10 weeks so a couple of weeks until i can join u guys here in second tri :D

cant wait lol, 

now i had been worried i wouldnt show or get a bump, im a UK 20 to 22.

but 2 days ago discovered we are having twins!! they are in different sac with different placentas so they are non-identical, now im jus worried ill get such a big bump ill topple over hehe. xxxx

so lovely to see so many happy beautiful mummys to be :) xxx


----------



## devonangel

hi this is my bump i'm 19 weeks tommorrow
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0074.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bexyd31

Hi Ladies,

Afer a few weeks of lurking on this thread and looking at all of your beautiful bumps I thought I would post my piccies....eeek! 

This is my third baby (after a big gap, my eldest is 13 and my youngest is 9) and I do get huge by the end......my 10lb boys and 2 c-sections left with a tum and strechmarks I've never been able to get rid of! So no brave underwear shots from me I'm afraid!

But with this pregnancy, I feel huge already!! Everyone keeps saying at work or up the school, 'wow..you can't have long left'....and I say, 'I'm not even halfway yet' :dohh:

In my first piccie I am 8 weeks (excuse the state of the spare room lol!), in the second I am 15 weeks and in the third I am 18 weeks (as you can see I've now cleared the spare room to decorate as the Nursery!).

https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/Becky_D/Baby%20Bump%203/5weeks.jpg

https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/Becky_D/Baby%20Bump%203/15Weeks.jpg

https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/Becky_D/Baby%20Bump%203/28463_446606496056_685331056_576987.jpg

Are there any other third timers who have also found they have popped early!!!

Bexy x


----------



## rai

mummaofthree said:


> hey girls.... thought id come and visit from third tri....... im offering my services editing your beautiful bumps free... :) so everyone can have the opertunity to have a bump shoot of their own to treasure.... check out my thread from third tri.....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/349978-home-bump-pics.html
> 
> see you there... mwah
> 
> x

When I start showing more (ok who am I fooling, when I start showing period) I'll take some pics and email you. Thanks for the offer.:flower:


----------



## SamGames23

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/SamHeadpimp/iovfr001.jpg
14 weeks

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/SamHeadpimp/17weeks001.jpg
17 weeks.

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/SamHeadpimp/20weeks.jpg
20 weeks

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/SamHeadpimp/22weeks-1.jpg
22 weeks

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/SamHeadpimp/Tobiggs016.jpg
29 weeks

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/SamHeadpimp/37weeks.jpg
37 weeks (sorry for the huge gaps in photos just thought i'd be a few to many lol)

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/SamHeadpimp/40weeks.jpg
40 weeks.


----------



## MrsJ08

Great bumps ladies!

Terri - congratulations on your twins x


----------



## makeithappen

nice bumps girls i wish i had a recognisable pregnant bump :( !


----------



## MickyMoo

hey ladies heres my 37 week bump im now 38 weeks :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8









37 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 10









37 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sophiiie

Hellooo everyone :)

I absolutely love this thread...so thought I'd post a few pictures of my bump! Especially for any of you ladies worried about the B shape you've got....I had it for a while & thought it'd never disappear, but I think it's starting to look more like a D now :) well I hope so anyway!

I was very big pre-pregnancy, so I'm still not sure whether it looks like a bump to other people :shrug: but my OH & family/friends say they notice a difference pretty much week by week :happydance:

Eee very nervous but here goes...

26 weeks
https://i48.tinypic.com/1zlb2gx.jpg

31 weeks (today)
https://i48.tinypic.com/2i9rnd4.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

You all look amazing! :hugs: Looking forward to joining you again in the near future!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Looking forward to having you back Megg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Well I'm abit disappointed, I got my fiance to take a pic of me today and I dont think I look particularly different from my pic at 12 weeks, what do you think?

12 weeks
https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/Atalmost12weeks.jpg

17 weeks
https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/003.jpg

Hopefully sometime soon my bump will pop out!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Megg33k

I think you do, sweetie! I definitely see a difference!


----------



## tah_map

I'm just 12+6, but am wondering... when did most of you start to get a bump? I just feel horribly bloated still. I was a US 20/22 (UK 22/24 from what I can figure) before I got pregnant & am about 6 ft tall.

I figure I'll start taking bump pics tomorrow at 13 weeks... how often do you guys take a pic? Every week? Every 2 weeks? Every month?

Just curious... I want something to help me see my progress as well as have a bit of a keepsake for later.


----------



## ClaireNicole

tah_map said:


> I'm just 12+6, but am wondering... when did most of you start to get a bump? I just feel horribly bloated still. I was a US 20/22 (UK 22/24 from what I can figure) before I got pregnant & am about 6 ft tall.
> 
> I figure I'll start taking bump pics tomorrow at 13 weeks... how often do you guys take a pic? Every week? Every 2 weeks? Every month?
> 
> Just curious... I want something to help me see my progress as well as have a bit of a keepsake for later.

I'm a US 18/20 and I started showing about 12 weeks.... but I've been taking a bump pic a week since 11 I think Just so I can compare!!! You don't know how much you change in a week untill you look at them all side by side!


----------



## minties

I'm a UK size 20 and 17+1 and not showing at all. I feel a bit fatter but that's it. All my clothes still fit fine.


----------



## ClaireNicole

minties said:


> I'm a UK size 20 and 17+1 and not showing at all. I feel a bit fatter but that's it. All my clothes still fit fine.

I'm 22 weeks and all my clothes still fit... mostly lol I gre outta one pair of pants... but mostly because they were uncomfy not because I couldn't button them! If you don't KNOW I'm pregnant or if I'm not NAKED then you can't really tell lol but I think thats because I don't wear skin tight clothes ever!


----------



## tah_map

ClaireNicole said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> I'm a UK size 20 and 17+1 and not showing at all. I feel a bit fatter but that's it. All my clothes still fit fine.
> 
> I'm 22 weeks and all my clothes still fit... mostly lol I gre outta one pair of pants... but mostly because they were uncomfy not because I couldn't button them! If you don't KNOW I'm pregnant or if I'm not NAKED then you can't really tell lol but I think thats because I don't wear skin tight clothes ever!Click to expand...

I totally understand what you mean! Unless you're seeing me with my jeans unbuttoned & my belly band on (or I'm naked) I don't look preggo, just a bit... chubbier. 

My boss had a baby last Dec (we'll have kids right around a year apart!) and she just keeps saying that she "can't wait" for me to "finally look pregnant." She's being supportive in her own way, but... yeah. I can't wait to really look pregnant, either, so it doesn't much help.

I told a lady I work with the other day that I was pregnant & she literally did a double take and then said (with really wide, disbelieving eyes) "REALLY!?" *sigh* Just another way for me to feel really fat. :-(


----------



## ClaireNicole

tah_map said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minties said:
> 
> 
> I'm a UK size 20 and 17+1 and not showing at all. I feel a bit fatter but that's it. All my clothes still fit fine.
> 
> I'm 22 weeks and all my clothes still fit... mostly lol I gre outta one pair of pants... but mostly because they were uncomfy not because I couldn't button them! If you don't KNOW I'm pregnant or if I'm not NAKED then you can't really tell lol but I think thats because I don't wear skin tight clothes ever!Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand what you mean! Unless you're seeing me with my jeans unbuttoned & my belly band on (or I'm naked) I don't look preggo, just a bit... chubbier.
> 
> My boss had a baby last Dec (we'll have kids right around a year apart!) and she just keeps saying that she "can't wait" for me to "finally look pregnant." She's being supportive in her own way, but... yeah. I can't wait to really look pregnant, either, so it doesn't much help.
> 
> I told a lady I work with the other day that I was pregnant & she literally did a double take and then said (with really wide, disbelieving eyes) "REALLY!?" *sigh* Just another way for me to feel really fat. :-(Click to expand...

It could be worse!!!!!! We could ACTUALLY just be getting fatter :rofl:


----------



## tah_map

ClaireNicole said:


> tah_map said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minties said:
> 
> 
> I'm a UK size 20 and 17+1 and not showing at all. I feel a bit fatter but that's it. All my clothes still fit fine.
> 
> I'm 22 weeks and all my clothes still fit... mostly lol I gre outta one pair of pants... but mostly because they were uncomfy not because I couldn't button them! If you don't KNOW I'm pregnant or if I'm not NAKED then you can't really tell lol but I think thats because I don't wear skin tight clothes ever!Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand what you mean! Unless you're seeing me with my jeans unbuttoned & my belly band on (or I'm naked) I don't look preggo, just a bit... chubbier.
> 
> My boss had a baby last Dec (we'll have kids right around a year apart!) and she just keeps saying that she "can't wait" for me to "finally look pregnant." She's being supportive in her own way, but... yeah. I can't wait to really look pregnant, either, so it doesn't much help.
> 
> I told a lady I work with the other day that I was pregnant & she literally did a double take and then said (with really wide, disbelieving eyes) "REALLY!?" *sigh* Just another way for me to feel really fat. :-(Click to expand...
> 
> It could be worse!!!!!! We could ACTUALLY just be getting fatter :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL! You have the best attitude! I love it... and will try to copy it now. 

Thank you! You're making me feel much better about all this. :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Good! We should feel good!!! And My OH KNOWS I'm pregnant!!!!!


----------



## hmu04146

Hey girls this is the first bump picture im posting, im interested to see if you think its bump or just fat lol, this is me at 14+4 xxxx
 



Attached Files:







14+4.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ClaireNicole

Looks bumpy to me!! :dance:


----------



## hmu04146

I think when I wear clothes i just look like i put on weight I cry everyday I get dressed :( want to look bump but i know its early! Thanks chick for saying that feel a bit better x


----------



## ClaireNicole

I STILL look fatter not preggers! I really think its the KIND of clothes we wear when were not skinny minis!!!!!!! I haven't owned anything clingy in YEARS!! If you buy something kind of clingy and put on a bump band and touch your tummy A LOT I think people get the idea your preggers! Or at least turn it into a possibility! When you wear big shirts it covers the bump part and you just look bigger!!!!!! Which is NOT to say that I'm not wearing a HUGE Tshirt right now!!!!!!! But I do have a few cute dresses that I wear with legging and OMG I look preggers then!

We've spent the last HOWEVER many years hiding our tummy lol if we want people to notice our tummy then we gotta start showing it off more!


----------



## hmu04146

Lol I know what you mean Im used to wearing things to draw attention away feels very hard to want people to look lol! I need new clothes now bump is rock hard til night time so nothing squeezes round it! I think i will buy tight clothes :p xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yay for you!!!!! I'm refusing to buy too many new clothes! I have 1 maternity dress and 1 dress that I would have bought anyway because it is just THAT cute! I'm still in my jeans because thank god they are all stretchy AND they were big to begin with lol


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Just take advantage of having the next few months of never having to hold your belly in!! And I would really suggest investing in at least 2 pairs of jeans that can carry you to the end...some stores..(I know Macy's maternity dept does) have those fake bellies that you can put on to see how well your clothes will carry ya...


----------



## Cookie1979

I was wearing tight clothes yesterday and I definitely looked abit more pregnant...do need maternity trousers, I bought some in a size 14, I think I was kidding myself thinking I'd get into them...although I did get them on they were blimin tight, so have to go back and change them for a size 16 tomorrow. I've put on a stone since I became pregnant, I haven't been good, but not really really bad, trouble is I'm prone to weight gain, I used to be a size 18/20, I lost 4 stone, but its creeping back up because I'm hungry alot and fruit just doesn't cut it!!

Ho hum I suppose at this stage I can't really blame the baby for the weight gain...well not for 14 lbs worth of weight gain anyway.

Glad I'm not alone with having abit of a belly and not feeling I look very pregnant...I knew it would be an issue, if I was a skinny mini I'm sure I'd look pregnant now.


----------



## hmu04146

I have hyperemesis so have lost 2 stone since becoming pregnant was a uk 14/16 before now I think my bump looks huge and just like fat :( x


----------



## becs0375

I was and still am a size 16/18, I lost alot of weight pre pregnancy so have a saggy pouch of lose skin under my bump lol!! I look at and it just reminds me how hard I worked to lose weight in the first place and how much I am looking forward to getting back to the gym again!! So far I have put on about 10lbs, I walk loads everyday and keep active and do watch what I eat to a point!! 

You all look fab ladies xx


----------



## Second Chance

You all look absolutely great, ClaireNicole, you are definitely rounding out more... I love it, I cant wait to see pics of you later :)... As for myself I am done with pictures, I will go in Monday for my induction and then I will post one of me and the little guy (when he finally decides to pop out) All you ladies look amazing and remember just cuz your bump isnt perfectly round doesnt make it any less beautiful!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Second Chance said:


> You all look absolutely great, ClaireNicole, you are definitely rounding out more... I love it, I cant wait to see pics of you later :)... As for myself I am done with pictures, I will go in Monday for my induction and then I will post one of me and the little guy (when he finally decides to pop out) All you ladies look amazing and remember just cuz your bump isnt perfectly round doesnt make it any less beautiful!


OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!! I can't believe your about to pop your bubs out! YAY!!! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## tah_map

ClaireNicole said:


> My new bump pics!!! I HAD NO IDEA how different I looked untill I put the new pic in the bump collage!

After your posts of encouragement yesterday & going back some to see this collage... I'm totally going to start bump pics! I'm 13 weeks today, so I'll start this evening.

Your bump is so cute! I'm sure it's more noticeable than you think it is, even when you're dressed.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thank you so much!!!!! I hope you LOVE your bump collage!!!!! I'm thinking of framing mine when its all done lol but who knows! Its def. the most anyone has seen my tummy EVER! I can't wait to see your colloge grow!


----------



## minties

I'm very nervous posting these, I've never displayed myself online before!

Ok, so bear in mind that most of my tummy is fat, but it has been changing!

First picture from a couple of weeks ago, second one is today (I had just eaten though, cheating lol!). The bump is to the left of the pics, as DP kindly pointed out, in the first one it's hard to tell what end is what. :blush:

I have severe b-bump, with a roll on top and below it :dohh:

My bump seems to have ballooned out in the last few days.
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7









bump2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ClaireNicole

awwww what a cute bump!!!!!!!! Don't feel weird about putting your pics on here!!! Thats what this thread is for!


----------



## bky

39 weeks. This shirt (bought at 32 weeks) no longer covers the bump. Good thing I'm no longer working because I have barely anything fit to leave the house in.
My husband says it looks like I'm going to fall forward. :( 
I'd expect a 40 and 41 week pic out of me too :cry:
 



Attached Files:







39 weekssmall.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AriannasMama

Here is my latest bump pic, though its a week old and I feel like I've popped some more. I am 25 weeks today and usually a US size 10, though I weigh 180lbs (pre-pregnancy) and am 5'5.

My bump is finally bigger than my boobs! lol. This is the 2nd time thats happened, lol,my bump has a growth spurt, than my boobs do. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2d7c27ced2ca__1276552159000.jpeg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pichi

19+3 bump compared to 15w bump...

not sure if its bump or just chub ¬___¬

EDIT: haha god i've just noticed my pj bottoms are kinda low in my 19w one :haha:
 



Attached Files:







19+3.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 11









15.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you ladies look great! I love it... My next set of pics will be my little guy :)


----------



## scicraft

This is my bump at 17 weeks.
It's still B shaped but starting to fill out a little bit. I'm wearing my first pair of maternity jeans, which I think are the greatest thing ever invented. 

I'm looking forward to having a big bump and looking pregnant in all of my clothes - not just the tight ones!

[IMG]https://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee323/scicraft/Baby%20Jeffany/17wees.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hmu04146

scicraft said:


> This is my bump at 17 weeks.
> It's still B shaped but starting to fill out a little bit. I'm wearing my first pair of maternity jeans, which I think are the greatest thing ever invented.
> 
> I'm looking forward to having a big bump and looking pregnant in all of my clothes - not just the tight ones!
> 
> [IMG]https://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee323/scicraft/Baby%20Jeffany/17wees.jpg[/IMG]

Aw chick you are looking beautiful, so happy! Bump is def nearly at a D, gorgeous x


----------



## Midnight_Moon

Never uploaded a photo so I hope this works... this is me today at 21weeks. I don't think have a noticeable bump cos I was always large but OH insists I have. the top part below my boobs is firmer than before but I guess thats where baby is pushing my insides up. bottom part is not firm yet tho which is why I don't feel like I have a proper bump yet :(
 



Attached Files:







21weeks-cropped.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megg33k

Looks very much like a proper bump to me, hun! We're always our worst critics! :hugs: You look lovely!


----------



## Midnight_Moon

I've always had a thing about my weight and how I look, im planning on using my maternity leave to get in shape so I can run around after LO as he grows up


----------



## Megg33k

I'm the same about my weight/appearance! But it really, truly does look properly bump-y... and its just going to get more properly bump-y from here on out! :hugs:


----------



## Cookie1979

scicraft said:


> This is my bump at 17 weeks.
> It's still B shaped but starting to fill out a little bit. I'm wearing my first pair of maternity jeans, which I think are the greatest thing ever invented.
> 
> I'm looking forward to having a big bump and looking pregnant in all of my clothes - not just the tight ones!
> 
> [IMG]https://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee323/scicraft/Baby%20Jeffany/17wees.jpg[/IMG]

Mine is a B shaped aswell, I'm hoping the area around my belly button will pop out soon and then I think I will actually look pregnant. Above my belly button it sticks out and is quite firm and below it its definitely bigger, but not yet that nice round shape. I keep saying to people that I'd probably have a nice bump if I'd started out thin, but unfortunately I didnt and there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Midnight_Moon said:


> Never uploaded a photo so I hope this works... this is me today at 21weeks. I don't think have a noticeable bump cos I was always large but OH insists I have. the top part below my boobs is firmer than before but I guess thats where baby is pushing my insides up. bottom part is not firm yet tho which is why I don't feel like I have a proper bump yet :(

Your bump looks like mine :thumbup:

It's hard to feel like we've got a justified bump when we've always stuck out but we're definitely getting there :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

So here we go:

12, 14, 19, 22 weeks :)

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225a-1.jpg

Hello!

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225c.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Fran!!! You look so happy! Bump is coming along nicely! Love that shirt!!! :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cheers Meg :D

I got the top yesterday from Mothercare, it is my new favourite thing. I might need to wear a vest under it when I go out though, the boobage is a bit much.


----------



## Megg33k

Never too much boobage! LOL I guess you can't see into my closet. Haha!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

And here is a sideways shot with the new top on:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225e.jpg

It disguises the B somewhat, which I like.


----------



## babydeabreu

Sue Dunhym said:


> So here we go:
> 
> 12, 14, 19, 22 weeks :)
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225a-1.jpg
> 
> Hello!
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225c.jpg

whoop whoop look at your little miss sexy :) you can see a different now hun. and oh my what BIGGG BOOOBS you have :winkwink: xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Sue Dunhym said:


> So here we go:
> 
> 12, 14, 19, 22 weeks :)
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225a-1.jpg
> 
> Hello!
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225c.jpg

WOW!!!!!!!!! You can TOTALLY see a difference now! I LOVE the new shirt and Totally NOT too much boobs! Just cause were all gonna be/already are moms doesn't mean we can't be sexy!!!!!n I don't even see a B at all anymore!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

babydeabreu said:


> whoop whoop look at your little miss sexy :) you can see a different now hun. and oh my what BIGGG BOOOBS you have :winkwink: xxx

The better to feed you with my dear!!!! (sorry that totally reminded me of little red riding hood):dohh:


----------



## Levade

You all look so cute and glowy!! xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Aw, thanks guys :D



babydeabreu said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> So here we go:
> 
> 12, 14, 19, 22 weeks :)
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225a-1.jpg
> 
> Hello!
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225c.jpg
> 
> whoop whoop look at your little miss sexy :) you can see a different now hun. and oh my what BIGGG BOOOBS you have :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...

Heh :D 36HH. They haven't even grown very much, that's the size they always are. My husband is a lucky man.



ClaireNicole said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!! You can TOTALLY see a difference now! I LOVE the new shirt and Totally NOT too much boobs! Just cause were all gonna be/already are moms doesn't mean we can't be sexy!!!!!n I don't even see a B at all anymore!!

Oh that B is still there, believe me! Just a bit more disguised. It has reduced a bit though, which is pleasing. I am hopeful we'll get to a nice round shape eventually.


----------



## izziebelle

Love seeing everyones bumps :) il post an uptodate bump pic tomorrow! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

ClaireNicole said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> whoop whoop look at your little miss sexy :) you can see a different now hun. and oh my what BIGGG BOOOBS you have :winkwink: xxx
> 
> The better to feed you with my dear!!!! (sorry that totally reminded me of little red riding hood):dohh:Click to expand...

hahaha :haha: sounds like something my nan would say hehe


----------



## babydeabreu

Sue Dunhym said:


> Aw, thanks guys :D
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> So here we go:
> 
> 12, 14, 19, 22 weeks :)
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225a-1.jpg
> 
> Hello!
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225c.jpg
> 
> whoop whoop look at your little miss sexy :) you can see a different now hun. and oh my what BIGGG BOOOBS you have :winkwink: xxx
> 
> 
> Heh :D 36HH. They haven't even grown very much, that's the size they always are. My husband is a lucky man.Click to expand...
> 
> very very lucky man..im a 36e so compared to you im an acup lol :haha:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## ClaireNicole

lmaoooooooo I'm a 38 B ... as in the second letter of the alphabet!!


----------



## scicraft

Sue Dunhym said:


> So here we go:
> 
> 12, 14, 19, 22 weeks :)
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225a-1.jpg
> 
> Hello!
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225c.jpg

I love your bump progression and I love your new top!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

Looking lovely all of you! Here is my 30 week bump at my sister's 21st birthday party last night. What do you think? Everyone kept telling me I am huge!!

xx
 



Attached Files:







30 week bump.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Looking lovely all of you! Here is my 30 week bump at my sister's 21st birthday party last night. What do you think? Everyone kept telling me I am huge!!
> 
> xx

That is an awesome bump. Very neatly balanced! :thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

ClaireNicole said:


> lmaoooooooo I'm a 38 B ... as in the second letter of the alphabet!!

Soooooooooooooooo ..I bet there lovely round and perk the perfect boobies not to big not to small just right i bet hubby loves them :winkwink:


----------



## ClaireNicole

babydeabreu said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> lmaoooooooo I'm a 38 B ... as in the second letter of the alphabet!!
> 
> Soooooooooooooooo ..I bet there lovely round and perk the perfect boobies not to big not to small just right i bet hubby loves them :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol he BETTER love them if he knows whats good for him!!!! But he hasn't gone near them in weeks because they tend to leak :rofl:

Bump picture later today! YAY! I feel so huge now! but in a good way lol


----------



## Snufflebump

Oooo guys there's some great pics!! Feeling crappy at the min but will upload a pic later of my last bump pic in 2nd tri! I move over tomorrow x x x


----------



## k 1421

Ohhh I havnt posted a pic in ages, im just so lazy lol!

32 weeks today so posting a pic tonight!!:happydance: x


----------



## babydeabreu

ClaireNicole said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> lmaoooooooo I'm a 38 B ... as in the second letter of the alphabet!!
> 
> Soooooooooooooooo ..I bet there lovely round and perk the perfect boobies not to big not to small just right i bet hubby loves them :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol he BETTER love them if he knows whats good for him!!!! But he hasn't gone near them in weeks because they tend to leak :rofl:
> 
> Bump picture later today! YAY! I feel so huge now! but in a good way lolClick to expand...

hahaha every man knows whats best when it comes to breast :haha:

i know the feeling hun..i also feel huge...if one more person says to me at work god your hugh now you can really see bump i think ill just headbutt them lol i know there just being friendly but my lord i think i know i look hugh with out you saying it lol :haha::haha:

i havent put a pic up in agesss..ill try and do one soon too xx


----------



## Second Chance

sittin in the hospital, just got hooked up to the iv, cytotec was adminitered... lets have a baby


----------



## Snufflebump

My last 2nd Tri pics <3 26 weeks 6 days <3 x x x

Excue the knicks and toilet shot x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00074-20100621-1855.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG00075-20100621-1855.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG00081-20100621-1858.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG00082-20100621-1900.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kay0102

First bump pictures taken today :blush::cloud9:





I feel huge and everyone says I am :cry: lol 

Fab bumps ladies and congrats Snuff, off to 3rd tri, will be over there in no time :D


----------



## makeithappen

you girls all have great bumps! i wish i was huge! still no one notices :( !!!


----------



## Kay0102

makeithappen said:


> you girls all have great bumps! i wish i was huge! still no one notices :( !!!

Aww hun you will get there make the most of it while u can as just bending over takes 3 times more energy now lol


----------



## makeithappen

Kay0102 said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> you girls all have great bumps! i wish i was huge! still no one notices :( !!!
> 
> Aww hun you will get there make the most of it while u can as just bending over takes 3 times more energy now lolClick to expand...

I was starting to panick that something was wrong and thats why ive no 'bump', but went for scan today and all is fine! so im gona stop worrying so much about looking pregnant and just be thankful for my healthy baby......(still would love a huge bump though :haha:)


----------



## Kay0102

makeithappen said:


> Kay0102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> you girls all have great bumps! i wish i was huge! still no one notices :( !!!
> 
> Aww hun you will get there make the most of it while u can as just bending over takes 3 times more energy now lolClick to expand...
> 
> I was starting to panick that something was wrong and thats why ive no 'bump', but went for scan today and all is fine! so im gona stop worrying so much about looking pregnant and just be thankful for my healthy baby......(still would love a huge bump though :haha:)Click to expand...

Awww congrats glad your scan went well, exactly a healthy little babby and I can honestly say make the most of a small bump while you can!! :cloud9:


----------



## makeithappen

aww thanks hun! i posted a pic a week or so ago at 19 weeks so when i think ive gotten any bigger i'll post another for you to see :haha:


----------



## Snufflebump

Kay0102 said:


> First bump pictures taken today :blush::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 92841
> 
> 
> View attachment 92842
> 
> 
> I feel huge and everyone says I am :cry: lol
> 
> Fab bumps ladies and congrats Snuff, off to 3rd tri, will be over there in no time :D

:D kaylie before we know it we will being havin a stroll somewhere with Esmee and Peanut! x x


----------



## billylid

Second Chance said:


> sittin in the hospital, just got hooked up to the iv, cytotec was adminitered... lets have a baby

Congrats Second Chance, may your stay in the hospital be short and sweet! :flower:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies :) ok so i havent posted a pic in ages..here me just now at 31+3 weeks :)

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_00435.jpg
little andreas is cominggggggggggggggggg lol my skin is so tight now..i dont think he can stretch anymore lol


----------



## Try Rocking

Gorgeous bump!!


----------



## veganmum2be

first time posting here, but here is my bump at 21+5 its just filled out at the top :D
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/001-1.jpg


----------



## rai

Second Chance said:


> sittin in the hospital, just got hooked up to the iv, cytotec was adminitered... lets have a baby

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rai

lovely bumps ladies!!!


----------



## rai

babydeabreu said:


> hey ladies :) ok so i havent posted a pic in ages..here me just now at 31+3 weeks :)
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_00435.jpg
> little andreas is cominggggggggggggggggg lol my skin is so tight now..i dont think he can stretch anymore lol

Would you say you are carrying low or high?


----------



## makeithappen

soooo ive just taken a few more bump pics, do you think its changing???

these are 19+2



these are 20+5




do you think its changing?? :shrug:


----------



## makeithappen

wow great bump babydeabreu!! 

looking great veganmum2be lovely and round!


----------



## pichi

20 week bumpage- i think it's getting bigger :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20-weeks.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cookie1979

When you are overweight and already have a tummy on you pre pregnancy do you end up with your belly button popping out? I look at my tummy and I think there is no way my belly button will ever pop out...my fiance refers to it as a black hole!!! lol

I'm a size 14/16 (more 16) and used to be an 18/20.

I worry that I'm just going to look flabby through my entire pregnancy instead of actually pregnant. I want a nice round bump, but I'm worried because I am fat that it just wont happen. :( Gets me down.


----------



## pichi

i had a really deep belly button and mines is already starting to get shallower if that makes sense?


----------



## babydeabreu

rai said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies :) ok so i havent posted a pic in ages..here me just now at 31+3 weeks :)
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_00435.jpg
> little andreas is cominggggggggggggggggg lol my skin is so tight now..i dont think he can stretch anymore lol
> 
> Would you say you are carrying low or high?Click to expand...

hummmm id say its just in the middle now hun....some times its higher sometimes its very low...i think it depends on bubba..he moves around so much now to get room he goes up down up down all day...but over the weeks by the looks of my pictures he sits in the middle as you can see bump pokes out from the middle :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Cookie1979 said:


> When you are overweight and already have a tummy on you pre pregnancy do you end up with your belly button popping out? I look at my tummy and I think there is no way my belly button will ever pop out...my fiance refers to it as a black hole!!! lol
> 
> I'm a size 14/16 (more 16) and used to be an 18/20.
> 
> I worry that I'm just going to look flabby through my entire pregnancy instead of actually pregnant. I want a nice round bump, but I'm worried because I am fat that it just wont happen. :( Gets me down.

im a size 14 hun my belly botton hasnt popped yet...my mw told me that come the last couple of weeks thats when she thinks it will pop...the bigger bubba gets the tigher belly gets then pop :)

try not to worrie your little self sometimes it doesnt even pop that what mw told me :) xxx


----------



## SisterRose

28 weeks + 1 day!
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100623_7.jpg?t=1277287799


----------



## Cookie1979

pichi said:


> i had a really deep belly button and mines is already starting to get shallower if that makes sense?

yeh that makes sense, mine is quite deep too.

I guess I just get abit jealous when I see nice round bumps and want mine to look round too. My OH tells me I dont look pregnant (thank you kindly) but a woman at work this morning said oh your starting to look pregnant. Which was nice.

I guess I want people to look and me and know instead of thinking oh she's putting weight on.

Need to be patient my time will come I'm sure. :)


----------



## pichi

i know what you mean. i have been told i look pregnant but because it's me looking at myself sometimes i think it looks like i've just eaten too many pies :haha:


----------



## trollydolly

I hope little man is growing in there.........

Here is 20 week one: left ------------- And 22 + 1: on right
 



Attached Files:







20weeks.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5









22+2.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dragonfly

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/002-2.jpg


----------



## jogami

These were taken of me today at 20+4 :)
I love my little man so much already and cannot wait to meet him!
The sideways one is where I was lying down. I didn't think I'd grown much but since posting on here at 18+ I can see a difference. But only in pics ?? 

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0054.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0055.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0056.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0057.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jogami

Page 2 of 2 :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0058.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0059.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0060.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissAma

Hello everyone, lovely pics in this thread! I'm only 12+5 so much of this is surely fat but here goes :)
 



Attached Files:







bump 008.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

26 wks
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## minties

Dragonfly said:


> https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/002-2.jpg


I LOVE that top! You have great taste.


----------



## Second Chance

:crib: Raydynn James Ryan Goins was born at 1247 am June 23rd via c-section. He is healthy and happy... Thanks for all the support ladies and I look forward to watching you all grow!
 



Attached Files:







raydynn's born 004.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 33









dee11.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 28









raydynn's born 020.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 34









dee10.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## rai

Second Chance said:


> :crib: Raydynn James Ryan Goins was born at 1247 am June 23rd via c-section. He is healthy and happy... Thanks for all the support ladies and I look forward to watching you all grow!

Congrats!! Mommy and baby both look beautiful, tired but beautiful! It's hard work being born. :) Congratulations again. I love the name Raydynn.


----------



## billylid

Congrats Second Chance!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations, he's beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Second Chance

thank u all!! and good luck


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Second Chance! he's adorable :D


----------



## Cookie1979

Congratulations Second Chance, what a gorgeous little boy you have. Just adorable.

All the best. x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Second Chance! He's gorgeous! :)


----------



## jogami

Aw he is BEAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTIFUL :D

All the best Mommy with your bundle of joy, what a handsome fella!! Xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwwww Second chance he is AMAZING! What a perfect little baby! Is that what we are cookin in these bellys??? Now you need to join the parenting threads so we can all watch him grow up!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

My new bump pics... FINALLY. Would have been here Monday but my whole stupid computer crashed and had to reformat! These are 22+1!!!!!! I feel like I'm getting HUGANTIC!
 



Attached Files:







22+1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 28









22+1again.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 28









bumpcollage.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 69


----------



## Second Chance

awww thank you all, i hate to toot my own horn but he really is perfect :) just wait youll all see yours and know what I mean!!! Claire u look so great!!!


----------



## tah_map

ClaireNicole said:


> My new bump pics... FINALLY. Would have been here Monday but my whole stupid computer crashed and had to reformat! These are 22+1!!!!!! I feel like I'm getting HUGANTIC!

You look amazing! I hope to look that good soon. And you have an adorable bump!


----------



## Cookie1979

Lovely bump ClaireNicole.

I like that you have made a collage of your bump pics over the weeks...I think I shall get my OH to take another pic of me today...shows how nice it is to have pics to look back on. I feel like my belly has rounded out slightly, so will compare the last pic I took at 16 weeks til now at almost 19 weeks.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## bky

40 weeks and a shirtless pic this time too. I figured I don't have any shirts that cover me anymore, so why not?:blush:
It's nice to see my stretchmarks. They aren't new (I had them in those spots before being pregnant), but they aren't silver any more either and they have gotten a bit longer than they used to be on the belly. The hip ones are generally like that though, plus I was sitting funny right before the picture was taken so....
The belly fat at the bottom of my bump is really strange. It's all...lumpy is the best word. I think it's as I'm running out of skin or something. 
I'd rather not have a 41 week pic, but am not holding my breath.:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







40 weeks small.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## hmu04146

bky said:


> 40 weeks and a shirtless pic this time too. I figured I don't have any shirts that cover me anymore, so why not?:blush:
> It's nice to see my stretchmarks. They aren't new (I had them in those spots before being pregnant), but they aren't silver any more either and they have gotten a bit longer than they used to be on the belly. The hip ones are generally like that though, plus I was sitting funny right before the picture was taken so....
> The belly fat at the bottom of my bump is really strange. It's all...lumpy is the best word. I think it's as I'm running out of skin or something.
> I'd rather not have a 41 week pic, but am not holding my breath.:dohh:

Wow BKY i want a bump like that its super it looks all baby! Aw but I hope for your sake LO come soon :Dxxx


----------



## Groovychick

Lovely bumps girls!


----------



## lozzy21

Well im finaly going to be brave and post a pic.
1st is 6 weeks for a comparason and the 2nd is 15+5

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0468.jpg

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0772.jpg


----------



## hmu04146

lozzy21 said:


> Well im finaly going to be brave and post a pic.
> 1st is 6 weeks for a comparason and the 2nd is 15+5
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0468.jpg
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0772.jpg

Chick there is def a HUGE difference what a cute bump! x


----------



## lozzy21

Thank you. Dosent feel like a bump yet. My B is still pritty noticable with the wrong clothes on


----------



## mrsraggle

Great bump lozzy21 - I'm guessing a girly bump for you so far. Are you staying team yellow?


----------



## lozzy21

Im realy going to try. OH wants to find out so its going to be a battle of wills. I will win though :rofl:


----------



## hmu04146

Get a bump band it'll make the B look like a D lol i use mines constantly lol as if ive been sitting down I look squidgy lol! But it is so noticible Lozzy! x


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been thinking about getting one but i dident know if they were worth it.


----------



## hmu04146

I dont know if its a placebo type effect but My confidence in my bump being bump shaped and not just fat as normal lol has sored im wearing clingy dresses to show it off and thats not me lol x


----------



## ClaireNicole

I defo think bump band is worth it!!!


----------



## angelmyky

it all depends on your body shape and how you feel in them. i had 2 but they didnt make much difference to my bump "B" shape, they just ended up holding my trousers up, and getting on my nerves. might be just bad material or something with mine but i think the natural look is better. i still have a slight "B" bump now and im actually proud of it. it just shows that i had curves before being pregnant. try different clothes on and find what you feel comfortable in. i wear alot of dresses now...theyre long ones that cling to my boobs and top of my bump and flow over the rest....so it doesnt look like a "B", it looks like a normal round bump.

thats all i have to say lol. :) i need to get a new pic up soon. think its been a while since i posted some. oh and congrats second chance....such a cute baby. :) everyones bumps look lovely too. x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I must say, bump bands are amazing...I love mine!


----------



## lozzy21

Do the work if your Tall? Id need a long one for it to make any differance?


----------



## 2wantedpls

Great bump lozzy!

I'm 5'8 and use a bump band. I havve a bump but feel a bit saggy the bottom. Bump band holds me all in and 'defines' mu
bump. Got mine in mama papas sale £7!


----------



## lozzy21

Il give one a go then. Im 5"9 so dident know if it would work.


----------



## happigail

Lozzy I'm 5ft 10 and couldn't leave the house without a bump band! 

Heres my 4 and a half month bump:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4121/4734887725_f60b2ab73b.jpg


----------



## happigail

lozzy21 said:


> Well im finaly going to be brave and post a pic.
> 1st is 6 weeks for a comparason and the 2nd is 15+5
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0468.jpg
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0772.jpg

awwwwww you look lush! Love that top on you xx


----------



## lozzy21

Thank you. Its actualy part of a sleep set but its realy comfy so i ware it around the house with leggins.


----------



## bky

Def get a bump band. I found mine a bit useless in the past month or so as my belly rolls it down, but before that it was great.


----------



## abstersmum

fab bump lozzy


----------



## cheryl_b10

Lovely plus size bumps everyone !!!! I cant wait get a bump! I'm sick of people feeling my belly and its just fat lol :( xx


----------



## SisterRose

28+5 bumpage!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20100627_26.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 43


----------



## happigail

Bekklez said:


> 28+5 bumpage!

ohhhhh you look gorgeous!!!! Love your house as well!!


----------



## veganmum2be

lovely bumps! :)


----------



## SisterRose

happigail said:


> Bekklez said:
> 
> 
> 28+5 bumpage!
> 
> ohhhhh you look gorgeous!!!! Love your house as well!!Click to expand...

Thank you! It's at my mums house, I'll let her know. I'm sure she'll be very happy with that comment! :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lozzy21 said:


> Il give one a go then. Im 5"9 so dident know if it would work.

I'm 5'9" as well and it works great :D


----------



## 1four1cooking

This pic is of my four year old. She said she was pregnant like mommy. She than proceeded to grunt out an owe, then "oh look mommy its my baby boy!" She kissed it and then threw it to the floor...I'm thinking twice about allowing her to hold her brother when he gets here.:haha:


https://s682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/Kalvanna76/?action=view&current=reesepregnantlikemommy.png


----------



## 1four1cooking

1four1cooking said:


> This pic is of my four year old. She said she was pregnant like mommy. She than proceeded to grunt out an owe, then "oh look mommy its my baby boy!" She kissed it and then threw it to the floor...I'm thinking twice about allowing her to hold her brother when he gets here.:haha:
> 
> 
> https://s682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/Kalvanna76/?action=view&current=reesepregnantlikemommy.png

Apparently I don't know how to add the image...its really cute too sorry.:cry:


----------



## 1four1cooking

1four1cooking said:


> 1four1cooking said:
> 
> 
> This pic is of my four year old. She said she was pregnant like mommy. She than proceeded to grunt out an owe, then "oh look mommy its my baby boy!" She kissed it and then threw it to the floor...I'm thinking twice about allowing her to hold her brother when he gets here.:haha:
> 
> 
> https://s682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/Kalvanna76/?action=view&current=reesepregnantlikemommy.png
> 
> Apparently I don't know how to add the image...its really cute too sorry.:cry:Click to expand...

I changed my avatar so the pic will be able to be seen. It is fuzzy because it was with my phone camera and yes that is a baby doll under her shirt.:happydance:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Aww cute!!!!!


----------



## becs0375

Here is my first bump pic at 29+5, I don't think I am very big!!


https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/bump002.jpg


----------



## izziebelle

love everyones bumps! i still need to update mine! 

Quick question for the Uk Plus size bumpers.. where do you buy your maternity clothes?! im finding it quite hard to find nice clothes that are fashionable but that i wont sweat buckets in.. x


----------



## tah_map

lozzy21 said:


> Do the work if your Tall? Id need a long one for it to make any differance?

I'm 6' tall & wear a bump band every day... I got mine off ebay and spent $36.70 (American) for 5 bands. Super, super cheap & the same quality as you'd find at Motherhood Maternity or the like. 

I wear my bump band from hip to just under my bra line. Works wonders!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

becs0375 said:


> Here is my first bump pic at 29+5, I don't think I am very big!!
> 
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/bump002.jpg

I think you are a good size :thumbup:


----------



## MrsJ08

Izziebelle - I'm an 18 and I've bought most of my stuff from Next/Mamas & Papas and Red Herring @ Debenhams. Peacocks and New Look also go up to an 18 but Maternity is not in many of their stores. I think that DP go higher than an 18 and Next go to a 20. I've also found that because I'm wearing mostly dresses some of my jersey non-maternity ones still fit - especially maxi dresses. As they tend to be cut with lots of material you will probably find you can wear non-maternity Maxi dresses if you buy a size bigger from main range x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

H & M Maternity go up to a 20, I found quite a lot of stuff today.


----------



## becs0375

I bought a couple of pairs of linen trousers from asda, they were £12, think they went up to a 22. I have a 16 and they are still a bit too big for me!! H&M have some nice stuff too! Most fo my clothes are non maternity.


----------



## SisterRose

I got some maternity jeans from Peacocks, they're pretty nice and I like the fit of them on my legs but since summer is here and it's soooooo hot I'm living in leggings and tanks, so you don't really have to go buying maternity in them and it's super comfy!


----------



## ~Mummy~

izziebelle said:


> love everyones bumps! i still need to update mine!
> 
> Quick question for the Uk Plus size bumpers.. where do you buy your maternity clothes?! im finding it quite hard to find nice clothes that are fashionable but that i wont sweat buckets in.. x


I bought most of mine on ebay! I love my second hand tops more than my normal clothes, lol. 

For tops you don't really need to look for maternity ones, any that are sort flowy under the breasts will look great. Also, you can always go for a size above your normal size. 

Matalan do over the bump maternity jeans up to size 20 for £18, but they tend to be a bit tight so go for the size above yours. 
Asda do a black pair of trousers for £12, but they were massive on me, if I buy anymore I will buy one size below my normal size.


----------



## SisterRose

29 weeks :happydance: getting close to 30 and the end now!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF9221.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 28









36956_1418451674145_1618231664_31019550_6738913_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## becs0375

Looking fab Bekks!!


----------



## jrkjcds

here are a few..

11 weeks
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y219/littlemizzmama/preg10wks.jpg

12 weeks
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y219/littlemizzmama/cryspreg12.jpg

13 weeks
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y219/littlemizzmama/cryspreg12.jpg


----------



## jrkjcds

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y219/littlemizzmama/cryspreg13.jpg

sorry there's 13 weeks... i put the same pic twice.. :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Pregnant, non?

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4748874320_6222e7d5b0.jpg

24+1


----------



## angelmyky

hey ladies, first of all....lovely bumps. :D

erm i have a question. when you get measured (stomach) for the fundal length, what are your measurements?? i have been told that after 30weeks your fundal measurement is the same number as how many weeks you are, sometimes its 2-3cm more/less as its not accurate to get the measurement unless you have a scan. well when i was 31+3weeks i was measured at 38cm.....it can depend on your body shape, bladder etc, but i thought that was wrong. then i went for my 32week scan yesterday and the sonographer told me that my uterus is fully developed, this is strange as it doesnt normally develop fully until around 36weeks+. then when she was measuring the baby he was measuring at 34+weeks.....so its all confusing. i was basically wondering if theres a chance that they could have got my dates wrong months ago and that im actually due in 6weeks instead of 8weeks. :wacko: my baby isnt too big either, so it cant be that im having a "big" baby. what do you think?? x


----------



## becs0375

I was told that fundal measurments are a cm for every week, so 32 weeks are 32cm etc! Some people do measure bigger but I think they normally work right in the end, maybe baby is having a growth spurt!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sue Dunhym said:


> Pregnant, non?
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4748874320_6222e7d5b0.jpg
> 
> 24+1

Your bump looks great on you! :)


----------



## lozzy21

Also its going to be measuring bigger if there is some padding on your belly.


----------



## billiejo

Megg33k said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Pregnant, non?
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4748874320_6222e7d5b0.jpg
> 
> 24+1
> 
> Your bump looks great on you! :)Click to expand...

that's a GREAT bump pic :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks :D

I love my new top that I'm wearing, it hides all sins and exaggerates the bump. I do still have a bit of a B under there but you can't see it! H & M maternity, if anyone's wondering where to get it.


----------



## tah_map

I'm 14w+5d & just today I started feeling things but I'm not sure what it is. It's kind of like someone is popping popcorn in my lower abdomen but it's one kernel at a time. Any ideas? Could this be the baby? I'm a first time mom & I know the "average" time frame to feel your baby the first time is 18-24 weeks, so maybe it's not the baby?

When did you guys first feel your baby move?


----------



## bky

tah_map said:


> I'm 14w+5d & just today I started feeling things but I'm not sure what it is. It's kind of like someone is popping popcorn in my lower abdomen but it's one kernel at a time. Any ideas? Could this be the baby? I'm a first time mom & I know the "average" time frame to feel your baby the first time is 18-24 weeks, so maybe it's not the baby?
> 
> When did you guys first feel your baby move?

Sounds like baby to me. I first felt movement for sure around 14-15 weeks with this one (first) AND I had anterior placenta and padding so it's possible.


----------



## NeyNey

Hi girls, gosh ya'll have adorable bumps!!!

Here's mine, it's 32 weeks, so a little old....but you get the idea anyway :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/JadedMortality/32weeks.jpg


----------



## izziebelle

Thanks for your help girls, Sorry bout the delay. I tend to forget about BNB. I brought some nice bts from Next & a Lovely maternity maxidress from Dorothy Perkins! going to keep an eye out on ebay now. Needed a few bits fast as was running out of clothes! Still need to update pic as i keep saying lol just dont feel its changed much :( xx


----------



## izziebelle

Ok here it goes, updated bump pics.

one youv all seen- 16weeks
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/16weeks.jpg

18weeks
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/18weeks.jpg

21weeks
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/21weeks.jpg

doesnt look much different with clothes on..
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/DSCF2276.jpg

anytips on where to buy bumpbands from? and im a size 22.. so ideas on sizing? i brought one on ebay and its too big :/ xx


----------



## becs0375

Izziebelle you look great, deffo rounding out x


----------



## pichi

21+1 week bumpage bit of a change to 4 weeks hehe

just wish i would round out and even up a bit. i just look like ive eaten the pies :haha:
 



Attached Files:







21+1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## becs0375

Pichi you look fab!!!


----------



## ~Mummy~

izziebelle said:


> anytips on where to buy bumpbands from? and im a size 22.. so ideas on sizing? i brought one on ebay and its too big :/ xx

Some Asda's do maternity clothes in the store and they might even let you try them on. I never bought a bump band so I don't know if the sizes would be the same. 

My over the bump jeans tend to do the same as the bump bands, it' sort of smooths out the B shape a bit.


----------



## bky

Here's the series from 13 to 41 weeks.
https://img408.imageshack.us/img408/4097/bellypicsserieslabeled.jpg
The 41 week and 20 week pictures are the same shirt. 22-30 are the same shirt, and 36-39.

Here I am at 41 weeks. I'm really hoping not to have a 42 week picture!
 



Attached Files:







41week side.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely bumps ladies! I've been trying to catch up but there are too many pages I've missed so sorry for the lack of personal's.

How is everyone finding the heat? My ankles aren't liking it much it has to be said. I got some good foot spray from Boots which is helping a little. The only time I have had swollen ankles before is after a long flight. I'm not liking it much!

Well here is my bump update. The first picture was taken at 23 weeks and the second at 29+1. To be honest in the pics there doesn't seem much difference to me but I know from my 28 week scan that baby is growing normally so I'm not worried. I'm hoping it's because I've lost some more weight but I haven't been anywhere near the horrible scales.
 



Attached Files:







bump23wks.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 6









bump 29+1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emzywemzy

MrsJ08 lovely bump, I can see a difference x

Here is my 32 week bump, what do you all think?

xx
 



Attached Files:







32 week bump.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hmu04146

Aw ladies you are all looking beautiful! Here are my bump pictures... dont think im actually growing lol! Still losing weight because of hyperemesis so I cant tell xxx ps I dont know why I took 2 this week!
 



Attached Files:







14+4.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 9









15+4.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6









16+4.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6









16+6.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hmu04146

Emzywemzy said:


> MrsJ08 lovely bump, I can see a difference x
> 
> Here is my 32 week bump, what do you all think?
> 
> xx

Its so round perfect I hope mines rounds out like that! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely bump Emzy - I was just thinking our bumps look quite similar and we seem to be carrying in the same way

Hmu - you can definitely tell your bump has grown but you have lost weight as your back get's more hollow in each pic if that makes sense? Feel sorry for you and your sickness though :hugs: I'm getting nausea every night and that's bad enough without being physically sick too 

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

MrsJ, I agree our bumps are very similar. What size were you pre-pregnancy? I was about an 18 (depending on the shop lol).

And thanks hmu04146! Yours looks lovely and round already! No B bump like I had at 17 weeks. Hope the sickness eases off soon, I feel for you. I had bad sickness until about 14 weeks too and it's dreadful!

xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzy - I was a 14/16 top and an 18 bottom pre-pregnancy. I carry most of my weight around my hips, bum and thighs. When I lose weight I tend to lose it on my tummy first which is really annoying because it just makes me look like more of a pear shape although thankfully I have big boobs to balance my hips a little! The smallest I've ever been is a 14 bottom and a 12 top and I'm aiming to get back to that after the baby. (I put two stone on in the past 2 years aghhh) My legs are my worst enemy especially as I'm short. I've tried X-training, Pilates and Power walking but losing weight on my legs is a constant battle for me. In a way I'm hoping I have a really active baby and I have to run around a lot after it. I've found my appetite has shrunk during pregnancy too so I'm keeping everything crossed it stays that way.

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mrs j I'm the same, smaller on top and I carry most of my weight on my hips, bum and legs. I'm also short and lose weight on my tummy first. I also hate my flabby arms! Believe it or not I was a size 10 once upon a time, but I feel best at about a size 14 so I'm hoping to get down to that after baby x


----------



## becs0375

I think you all look fab!!!

I am so looking forward to getting back to the gym after LO is born, I am still fairly active and most of my clothes still fit! So still in my 16's! I think most of weight gain is baby as from behind I look no different!!


----------



## jogami

Ok ladies so here I am at 22 weeks exactly!!!
I feel the same (if not smaller), than I did at 18 weeks :(
Anyone else feel like they haven't grown for weeks then when did you "just pop"????
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0073.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0074.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0075.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0076.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jogami

2 of 2...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0077.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0078.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0079.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I think you look great, Jogami, you have a very neat round bump. I'm nearly 25 weeks and I've only just started looking pregnant in the last week or so.


----------



## jogami

Aw thanks Sue!
I've been following your bump progression and you're glowing!! Xxx


----------



## camocutie2006

lovely bumps ladies!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

So here we are at 24+5. I think it's still a pretty small bump for this stage, but I do at least look a bit more pregnant now.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4761779994_02f30804b6.jpg

And a progression pic:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/DSCF2957-1.jpg


----------



## Sue Dunhym

And a couple in a slightly more flattering outfit:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4093/4761143677_b83c35f887.jpg

Me and my stupid grinning face:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4761148641_d4d29229ff.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you guys look great, i just love seeing all your different bumps :)


----------



## angelmyky

awww lovely bumps. and lovely smile sue....im the same when i get my picture taken for bump pics. cant stop smiling when i think about the baby. :D x


----------



## babydeabreu

Sue Dunhym said:


> And a couple in a slightly more flattering outfit:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4093/4761143677_b83c35f887.jpg
> 
> Me and my stupid grinning face:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4761148641_d4d29229ff.jpg

hey hun..your looking great and soo soo happy. bump seems to be getting bigger. have you been feeling him move alot more? looking really well xx:hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

babydeabreu said:


> hey hun..your looking great and soo soo happy. bump seems to be getting bigger. have you been feeling him move alot more? looking really well xx:hugs:

Him? Him? I'm having a girl! :D And yes, she has been moving around a lot and has had a bit of a growth spurt over the last week or so. I feel properly pregnant now.


----------



## Groovychick

Beautiful bumps ladies!


----------



## babydeabreu

Sue Dunhym said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> hey hun..your looking great and soo soo happy. bump seems to be getting bigger. have you been feeling him move alot more? looking really well xx:hugs:
> 
> Him? Him? I'm having a girl! :D And yes, she has been moving around a lot and has had a bit of a growth spurt over the last week or so. I feel properly pregnant now.Click to expand...

oh sorry it was just a matter of speech hun wasnt actually saying boy :) 

but your looking very well indeed xx


----------



## babydeabreu

this is me now......33+2 weeks :)

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/332weeks.jpg


----------



## destinyfaith

hi all im a little newbie! and also a plus size 16 :) i hold my weight well as im 5ft11" tal :D so i thort id post my little 13+1 bump hehe aawww x


----------



## destinyfaith

destinyfaith said:


> hi all im a little newbie! and also a plus size 16 :) i hold my weight well as im 5ft11" tal :D so i thort id post my little 13+1 bump hehe aawww x

im scared to post !! haha here we go ... ekkkkkkk
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jenkins

babydeabreu said:


> this is me now......33+2 weeks :)
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/332weeks.jpg

looking amzing, gorgeous bump!!

and i <3 <3 <3 the pic of you and oh, its really sweet

:hugs:


----------



## jenkins

Sue Dunhym said:


> And a couple in a slightly more flattering outfit:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4093/4761143677_b83c35f887.jpg
> 
> Me and my stupid grinning face:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4761148641_d4d29229ff.jpg

thats a definite pregnant belly!!!! your bump progression pics a couple pf pages back look brill too, you can really see bump growing. 

love the top too

beautiful bump!!!:cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

jenkins said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> this is me now......33+2 weeks :)
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/332weeks.jpg
> 
> looking amzing, gorgeous bump!!
> 
> and i <3 <3 <3 the pic of you and oh, its really sweet
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

arghhh thanks jen thats really sweet of you :) :hugs:xxx im loving your avatar pic :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Well I'm finally going to post a picture, I've been lurking for ages now and waiting for me to have some kind of pregnant belly. OK so here goes, the first is 16 weeks but I didn't bother posting it because I didn't look pregnant but now at 20 weeks I can see a difference:

16 weeks
https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/th_16.jpg

20 weeks
https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/th_2012.jpg

By the way I have changed in the last 4 weeks, just a coincidence that I'm wearing the exact same top...honest!! lol


----------



## makeithappen

Cookie1979 said:


> Well I'm finally going to post a picture, I've been lurking for ages now and waiting for me to have some kind of pregnant belly. OK so here goes, the first is 16 weeks but I didn't bother posting it because I didn't look pregnant but now at 20 weeks I can see a difference:
> 
> 16 weeks
> https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/th_16.jpg
> 
> 20 weeks
> https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/th_2012.jpg
> 
> By the way I have changed in the last 4 weeks, just a coincidence that I'm wearing the exact same top...honest!! lol

can definitely see a difference! your bumpage is progressing nicely :thumbup:. lovely bump.


----------



## makeithappen

thought id post an update.....

first pic is 19+2, second is 20+5 and third is 22+3



what you think?


----------



## Jo.Fo

Jealous of all the bumps! 

My tum is starting to feel different but not worthy of a pic yet, maybe in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## terrri86

i will have to start takin progression piccies soon i think, i havnt taken a single one as terrified ill just look fat rather than pregnant lol.

im hoping the bulge thats forming on me so early is down to it being twins and not all in my head lol!!

you all look absolutely amazing ladies :D xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SisterRose

30 weeks :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20100706_4.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cookie1979

Lovely bump BekkLez :)


----------



## pichi

22 weeks...

not seeing much difference from last week if i'm honest. hope i properly pop soon :haha:
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hope you properly pop? What are you on about, you look massively pregnant!


----------



## SisterRose

I know I posted my yesterday shot earlier but I looked in the mirror about 30 minutes ago and I swear my stomach has grown a few inches over night! I feel huge! and I'm also carrying higher than I have been by the looks of it!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20100707_4.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrsraggle

Gorgeous bumps everyone!


----------



## Kay0102

Here is my last 2nd tri pics :happydance:

First 24 weeks other is 26 weeks from side and above cant really see much difference x


----------



## pichi

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hope you properly pop? What are you on about, you look massively pregnant!

i think because i see myself every day i don't really see the difference if that makes sense? i mean i know i've got a bump but i dunno, haha i'm strange :shrug:

when i look back at what i was at 4 weeks i'm like "wow oh my god i got chubby :dohh:"

keep having to remind me that its a little :baby: in there hehe although i wasn't exactly skinny to start with. i was what you call, erm cuddly


----------



## Sue Dunhym

pichi said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Hope you properly pop? What are you on about, you look massively pregnant!
> 
> i think because i see myself every day i don't really see the difference if that makes sense? i mean i know i've got a bump but i dunno, haha i'm strange :shrug:
> 
> when i look back at what i was at 4 weeks i'm like "wow oh my god i got chubby :dohh:"
> 
> keep having to remind me that its a little :baby: in there hehe although i wasn't exactly skinny to start with. i was what you call, erm cuddlyClick to expand...

Mate, this is the plus-size bump thread. We're ALL a bit "cuddly" ;)

Rest assured that you have a nicely-shaped pregnant-looking bump. I'd be very happy with one so round and nicely curved.


----------



## pichi

yeah i know, that's why i feel a little bit more at home in here :) 

thanks for the comments x


----------



## Raven24

wow how great that this thread is still going i remember posting my pics first time round and now ill be posting again lol everyones looking great x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Such beautiful bumps!!!!!


----------



## hmu04146

Hey girlies, I am convinced Bumpys still not growing because im still losing weight what do we think? xxx
 



Attached Files:







14+4.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7









15+4.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









16+4.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4









16+6.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









17+4.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hmu04146

pichi said:


> 22 weeks...
> 
> not seeing much difference from last week if i'm honest. hope i properly pop soon :haha:

Gorgeous bump chick xxx


----------



## hmu04146

Kay0102 said:


> Here is my last 2nd tri pics :happydance:
> 
> First 24 weeks other is 26 weeks from side and above cant really see much difference x
> 
> View attachment 97174

Hey chick there is a big difference i think, lovely bump xx


----------



## becs0375

Here is mine that I have just taken!!

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/bump3002.jpg

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/bump3001.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

how we all doing ladies? just an update on me..34 weeks today(already) heres the little one xxx

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/34weeeeks.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/34weeks.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

Becs I love your bump, so neat and tidy! And babydeabreu you look fab as always.

Here is my 33+1 bump, what do you all think?

xx
 



Attached Files:







baby bump 33wk.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ClaireNicole

My new bump pictures! Not sure i can tell a difference at all... but hey! It was a little over due!
 



Attached Files:







25+1 3.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 21









25+1 4.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 26









25+1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 30









bumpcollage.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 46


----------



## babydeabreu

Emzywemzy said:


> Becs I love your bump, so neat and tidy! And babydeabreu you look fab as always.
> 
> Here is my 33+1 bump, what do you all think?
> 
> xx

thanks emz.

i must say your looking great..bump is showing really well. look great sweety xxx:hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw thanks babydeabreu!

ClaireNicole lovely bump and I like your bump collage! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely bumps ladies!

Here is my update. First pic is the 23wks and the second was taken today at 31wks
 



Attached Files:







bump23wks.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3









bump31wks2.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lozzy21

Here is my 18+2 bump

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0806.jpg


----------



## becci :)

22 weeks and 5 days. I am a size 16/18
 



Attached Files:







d1fb37fdb92b489f8694198d99a7e7ee.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## spencerbear

Nice looking bump there lozzy x


----------



## makeithappen

becci :) said:


> 22 weeks and 5 days. I am a size 16/18

nice bump becci. our bumps are pretty similar :happydance:

here is mine from last week.


----------



## xoButterfly25

All of your bump piccies look great ladies :flower:

I don't really have a bump, just still a gut :dunno:
I think I have more of bump from looking down, but not from the side.


----------



## pichi

23 week bump :flower:
 



Attached Files:







23w.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2wantedpls

Anyone over 27 weeks? Has your belly button popped? I really want mine to pop but my sis who is big too said hers didn't!

I think it's getting shallow but not sure .


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lovely bumps ladies :)

2wantedpls - not everyone's bellybutton does pop. I don't think mine will. I think those of us with more cushioning are less likely to pop.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

pichi said:


> 23 week bump :flower:

You're definitely getting bigger! :thumbup:


----------



## forgodssake

Sue Dunhym said:


> Lovely bumps ladies :)
> 
> 2wantedpls - not everyone's bellybutton does pop. I don't think mine will. I think those of us with more cushioning are less likely to pop.

Mine didnt with my previous two pregnancies despite everyone insiting it would and I am sure it wont this time either - its just far too deep but it does give me a B shaped bump that looks flat around the belly button area!!

I have to be different ;)


----------



## 2wantedpls

Yer that's what fine looks like it's gone flat! Lol


----------



## lil-star

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_q0_t-bKO7AI/TEAMTm8XuNI/AAAAAAAABoY/mdYQ1U5xz9I/s200/19w.jpg
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_q0_t-bKO7AI/TEAMLZlaGaI/AAAAAAAABoQ/C-QpuabOuiA/s200/20w6+(2).JPG
Hi ladies I'm still not really showing but loving all your bumps, my belly just changes shape but no real bump LOL
First photo is 19w and this 2nd is todays at 20w 6.


----------



## MrsJ08

2Wanted - mine hasn't popped yet (I'm 31wks) but it has got a lot shallower and when the baby is in certain positions it looks like a volcano. I really don't know whether it will pop or not. I asked my Mum (who's tiny, the biggest she's ever been is a UK12) and her's didn't pop in any of her 3 pregnancies. I don't think it's necessarily to do with how big you are, more to do with how deep your button is to start off with. 

lil-star - I can definitely see a difference in your pics x


----------



## becs0375

Mine hasn't popped its just shallower now, tbh I don't think it will pop and I am not bothered!!


----------



## MissAma

Hello everyone, loved the latest additions.

Here we are at 4 months today.
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks 043.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 11









16 weeks 054.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LittlePeople

Everyone has such lovely bumps :) x


----------



## Second Chance

all you ladies look amazing :)


----------



## izziebelle

Hello ladies, sorry to only pop on from time to time. I cant upload any pictures for now as my laptops broken so im having to use OH's which doesnt have a memory card slot! ;9
iv gota question RE bump bands though :) im tall and a size 22.. where does everyone get their bump bands? im after some urgently as been getina few tummy pains and hoping they might hold my bump/belly up abit to ease the strain? Looking forward to any input :) 

Hope everyones pregnancy's going well!! 
xxx


----------



## destinyfaith

i have no bump yet as im only 15 week lol i really want 1 lol i love looking at all yours as im a size 16 and happy about my size i jsut want a bump not to look fatter then i already am haha!! XX


----------



## Mum2BeJodi

okay a bit off topic... but those of you who are plus size and over weight. Are any of you dieting or losing weight while pregnant? If so can you please msg me as I'd like a chat. Thanks in advance


----------



## hmu04146

Hey chicklets the bump are all growing beautifly its gorgeous how we are all different shapes! Here is my progress for this week, whatcha think? xxx Ps my ticker just moved and my baby is the size of a mango yey! xx
 



Attached Files:







15+4.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7









16+4.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 7









16+6.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6









17+4.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7









18+6.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## destinyfaith

hmu04146 said:


> Hey chicklets the bump are all growing beautifly its gorgeous how we are all different shapes! Here is my progress for this week, whatcha think? xxx Ps my ticker just moved and my baby is the size of a mango yey! xx

AWW i love you bump!im so jealous LOL!!! :flower:


----------



## hmu04146

destinyfaith said:


> hmu04146 said:
> 
> 
> Hey chicklets the bump are all growing beautifly its gorgeous how we are all different shapes! Here is my progress for this week, whatcha think? xxx Ps my ticker just moved and my baby is the size of a mango yey! xx
> 
> AWW i love you bump!im so jealous LOL!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks :D I was a size 16 pre pregnancy and bump soon got bigger after 15 weeks so Im sure you'll start to notice the difference soon chick! xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hmu04146 said:


> Hey chicklets the bump are all growing beautifly its gorgeous how we are all different shapes! Here is my progress for this week, whatcha think? xxx Ps my ticker just moved and my baby is the size of a mango yey! xx

I think you're growing well! A definite different there! :thumbup:


----------



## izziebelle

guess noones going to answer my question lol ..

heres an update on bump pics.. cant see a change atal!!

21weeks
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/21weeks.jpg

23weeks
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/23weeks.jpg

xx


----------



## mrsraggle

izziebelle said:


> Hello ladies, sorry to only pop on from time to time. I cant upload any pictures for now as my laptops broken so im having to use OH's which doesnt have a memory card slot! ;9
> iv gota question RE bump bands though :) im tall and a size 22.. where does everyone get their bump bands? im after some urgently as been getina few tummy pains and hoping they might hold my bump/belly up abit to ease the strain? Looking forward to any input :)
> 
> Hope everyones pregnancy's going well!!
> xxx

I'm a 22/24 and just used ASDA's two bump bands for £8 I think it was. Although I didn't experience pain so you might need something more supportive.

Great bumps everyone! I've finally started missing mine :flower:


----------



## hmu04146

Mrs Raggle I miss bump stalking you too lol but your little bundle is gorgeous! Izziebelle sorry your question wasnt answered I didnt because I dont really know, I was reccomended carriwell bump support which is different fromt he band and you can get them from babiesrus or mothercare its more like strapping so should support more and help with the pain chick? xxx


----------



## spencerbear

I got my bump support from the psyhio that my midwife refered me to last time. Not sure if all areas do this.


----------



## angelmyky

hey ladies. lovely bump pics.

heres mine that my fiance took on my birthday. (16th)

34weeks 4days https://a.imagehost.org/0029/34weeks4days.jpg

i love this pic. :D (sorry its so big, i didnt have time to resize it).


----------



## sossypops

I LOVE this thread! I am 5'10 and size 22 and at 18 weeks pregnant am desparate to finally look pregnant rather than fat! I will post some pics as soon as I take some! You all look sooo good by the way!


----------



## tah_map

sossypops said:


> I LOVE this thread! I am 5'10 and size 22 and at 18 weeks pregnant am desparate to finally look pregnant rather than fat! I will post some pics as soon as I take some! You all look sooo good by the way!

Sossypops - I'm basically in the same boat as you (although I'll hit 18 wks on Friday). I was a pre-pregnancy size 20/22 (US) and am just about 6' tall. I think I sort of look more like I have a bump when I wear a true maternity shirt rather than just fat. Unfortunately, finding maternity shirts in a plus size which is also long enough for someone who's tall is challenging (and expensive!) so I only have a couple of them.

If you wear empire waist or those bubble tops (with the band at the hem) you'll probably look more bump-like.


----------



## pichi

Viable :baby:

24 weeks
 



Attached Files:







24weeks.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Thewrightsway

baby.love said:


> I'm a + size girl (16) and proud :)
> 
> Here was my bump at 23 weeks
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/23weeksx4.jpg
> 
> BTW you look fab hun.. xxxx

baby love you look great! is this your 2nd? I'm thinkin of postin my +size 15 wk bump..this is my 3rd child..


----------



## ClaireNicole

Your going to have to excuse my nakedness!!! I didn't even feel like putting the pants on lol but I couldn't cover both AND take a picture :rofl:

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1758.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1760.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/bumpcollage.jpg


These are today!


----------



## SisterRose

Claire I think you've really popped out more now! looking really nice :D

x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thanks! I can tell a huge difference too!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I, once again, forgot about this thread, lol But had to add my last bump shots! Oh, forget it, I'll do a little progression lol

12wks, 20 wks, 20 wks, 23 wks, 29 wks
 



Attached Files:







12wks.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 19









20wks.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 14









20wks1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 13









23wks.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9









29 weeks.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## PrayinForBaby

32 wks, 34 wks, 36 wks, 37+5 wks, and the last bump shot 37+6...I gave birth at 38 wks on the dot...pics of my LO are here: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...roducing-miss-haley-ann-pics-pg-1-pg-3-a.html
 



Attached Files:







32weeks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 11









34 wks.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12









36wksside.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 13









37+5.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 20









37+6bare.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## PrayinForBaby

and if you notice the last bump pic...my belly button did pop and I had the deepest B ever in the beginning!!!! lol


----------



## clairibell88

i really still have no bump being a size 14 to 16 , before i thought i would by now xx


----------



## terrri86

hey all, such lovely bumps :) serious bump envy, i hope none of u mind me posting mine?

im a UK size 20 and 15 weeks with twins, i cant wait to start looking pregnant instead of like ive eaten too many pies :( xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMGP2077.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 17


----------



## hmu04146

terrri86 said:


> hey all, such lovely bumps :) serious bump envy, i hope none of u mind me posting mine?
> 
> im a UK size 20 and 15 weeks with twins, i cant wait to start looking pregnant instead of like ive eaten too many pies :( xxx

Chick I really do thinlk you look pregnant rather than eating too many pies! How lucky are you with twins, congrats! Im sure you'll start to bump out alot more soon :) xxxx:flower:


----------



## terrri86

aww thanks hun :)

i suppose ive spent so long walking around with my tummy sucked in it feels weird not to be doin it now, 

when people look at me im sure they are thinking "wonder how much she just ate"

its probably me being silly :(

thanks for your kind words hun xxx


----------



## billiejo

that DEFINATELY baby bump.. no sign of pies there.. oh twins u sooo lucky xx


----------



## FatKat

terrri86 said:


> aww thanks hun :)
> 
> i suppose ive spent so long walking around with my tummy sucked in it feels weird not to be doin it now,
> 
> when people look at me im sure they are thinking "wonder how much she just ate"
> 
> its probably me being silly :(
> 
> thanks for your kind words hun xxx

Terri I know exactly when you mean, it feels very strange not to be holding it in, doesn't it? It does make me laugh when I see people who I haven't seen looking down and then back up again and don't mention anything. I think they must think by goodness how much has she eaten :haha:

I have to say though you definitely have a proper pregnant bump!!!


----------



## izziebelle

sossypops said:


> I LOVE this thread! I am 5'10 and size 22 and at 18 weeks pregnant am desparate to finally look pregnant rather than fat! I will post some pics as soon as I take some! You all look sooo good by the way!

your the same as me chick! unfortunaly im 24weeks and i still dont feel i look pregnant! its hard 2 buy tunics etc as their never long enough...

& thank you to everyone who replied. I spoke to the midwife and shes refering me to pysio as iv started getin hip pain aswel :( xx


----------



## Thewrightsway

Plus size momma here, 15 wks today..looks like a bump, but feels like bloating! ;) Been hesitant to post, but here goes..
 



Attached Files:







bun.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## terrri86

aww that is a lovely sight and definately bump shaped hun xx


----------



## Pixelle

I'm a size 16-18-20 depending on which shop I go to. Was an 18 before pregnant.

My bump is coming on nicely....still feel fat and self conscious though, don't feel it looks like a proper bump just yet, but also depends on the clothes I'm wearing!

This pic is at 23+6 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







HPIM5346.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## becs0375

Pixelle that is deffo baby bump, looking gorgeous xx


----------



## becci :)

22 +5 in the white top and today at 24+1 in the stripey top today, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







d.jpg
File size: 1.8 KB
Views: 322









bump.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hmu04146

becci :) said:


> 22 +5 in the white top and today at 24+1 in the stripey top today, what do you think?

Hey becci very cute def filling into bump chick! x


----------



## hmu04146

Update for this week girls, I think Ive got massive over the last few days, a lady in the optitians (sp)yesterday and she asked if I was pregnant and a lady in a office I was visiting says she never even noticed I was pregnant, I was wearing clingy clothes... do I just look fat? xxx

ETA: Im sorry im always in my jammies I usually take them 1st thing in the morning! Before I tidy up lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







15+4.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 11









16+4.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 10









17+4.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 10









18+6.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 12









19+4.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## becci :)

hmu04146 said:


> Update for this week girls, I think Ive got massive over the last few days, a lady in the optitians (sp)yesterday and she asked if I was pregnant and a lady in a office I was visiting says she never even noticed I was pregnant, I was wearing clingy clothes... do I just look fat? xxx
> 
> ETA: Im sorry im always in my jammies I usually take them 1st thing in the morning! Before I tidy up lol xxx

No you can tell very much that your pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## SisterRose

Lovely bumps everyone :thumbup:

I don't know if it's just me but i feel like I'm not very big for almost 33 weeks! I have a growth scan on Monday due to finding GD at my GTT test and I'm terrified they're going to say she's smaller than she should be not bigger!


32+3 - I find the bump looks bigger than it actually is closer up to the cam.
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20100723.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 20









Snapshot_20100723_31.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## bexyd31

Hey Mama's

What beautiful bumps you all have!! I love this thread :flower:

Here's my latest bump pics.....I am starting to feel rather large and still have another 16 weeks to go..... :wacko:



Bexy x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bump 2.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## zoe87

Loving all the bumps girls :happydance: think ile have to take one to put up :)


----------



## tah_map

I keep trying to add pictures, but it won't show them. They're on flickr so I'm not sure why it's not working. Any suggestions? I was just hitting the insert pictures button & pasting in the link. Hmmm.....


----------



## tah_map

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4821152678/

I tried it again, but there's nothing showing up. I have something that looks like this (without the spaces):
[url]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4821152678/[/url] [/IMG} 

But nothing's there when I post...?


----------



## Megg33k

tah_map said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4821152678/
> 
> I tried it again, but there's nothing showing up. I have something that looks like this (without the spaces):
> [url]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4821152678/[/url] [/IMG}
> 
> But nothing's there when I post...?[/QUOTE]
> 
> It should be this (without the spaces): [img] [url]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4123/4821152678_0db0ccedd9_d.jpg[/url]
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4123/4821152678_0db0ccedd9_d.jpg
> 
> When you go to the page that's linked in your post.. You can click "all sizes" and then I picked "medium" and then right-clicked on "download the medium size" and went to "copy link address" to get the photo url.


----------



## tah_map

Ok, I'm going to try this now that Meg33k has given me the tools!

So I'm feeling more fat than pregnant at this point, but maybe there's sort of a bump? I have a major B bump, but the top is bigger than the bottom... and I swear the top of the B gets bigger by the second, even though I've only put on .75 lbs in the last 8 weeks.

In any case, the first two are 18 weeks (today) & the last is at 16+3. Pardon the flash in the 16+3 pic, and sorry for the messy bathroom, dirty mirror & wet hair! 

PS ~ had our 18 week ultrasound today... we're having a BOY!!!!!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4123/4821152678_0db0ccedd9_m.jpg
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4093/4821152646_bb4829ed1b_m.jpg
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4082/4821152590_83c6887b7f_m.jpg


----------



## minties

Bekklez said:


> Lovely bumps everyone :thumbup:
> 
> I don't know if it's just me but i feel like I'm not very big for almost 33 weeks! I have a growth scan on Monday due to finding GD at my GTT test and I'm terrified they're going to say she's smaller than she should be not bigger!
> 
> 
> 32+3 - I find the bump looks bigger than it actually is closer up to the cam.

Your bump is gigantic! You look fullterm to me.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gorgeous bumps ladies!! and Bekklez no way is your bump small!! Isn't it funny how differently we view our own bumps to other people?

Here is my 35 weeker, what do you think?

xx
 



Attached Files:







35 wks.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely bumps ladies!

My bump has been growing at full speed this week. The first pic is my 29wk bump, the second is my 32 wk.
 



Attached Files:







bump 29+1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









32wk bump.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## okciv

I'm 17 weeks with twins and don't have a bump yet!!! :cry:
Get some funny looks when I tell people.....


----------



## abstersmum

hi where are you all getting your maternity clothes im a size 24 and dont know where to go


----------



## minties

I'm a size 22 and currently living in some size 20 maternity pants I managed to find. But there are (seemingly) NO plus size maternity clothes in this country, grr!

Doesn't the UK have a really good range in a lot of shops? I looked online and found some lovely stuff but postage to NZ was too expensive.

I found that merino knit fabrics are fabulous, I know it's hot there right now but the thin merino is so stretchy and not hot at all. I have a merino size 18 skirt that fits me great.

Edited to add, here I am at 22+3. I am 4'10" so my baby is really high on me already:
 



Attached Files:







tummy 22+3.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jellybean83

Lovely Bumps!!Its weird when you have seen women bumps progress then you see a pic of the baby.....I think i lose track sometimes of what's actually in there lol

Heres one of me at 15 weeks and the second is me at 30 weeks,...Please tell me if you see a difference......Does it look pregnant or still just like a pudding belly?
 



Attached Files:







08062010326.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 7









25072010478.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarafused

Ive finallt plucked up some courage to do a photo.

Im a size 24 pre pregnancy and this is a 24 week photo.

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/IMG_3105.jpg


----------



## sarafused

JellyBean, definately looks like a baby bump to me! :thumbup:

Minties, looking good! :happydance:


----------



## happigail

sarafused said:


> Ive finallt plucked up some courage to do a photo.
> 
> Im a size 24 pre pregnancy and this is a 24 week photo.
> 
> https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/IMG_3105.jpg

awwwwwww you look cute! lovely bump x


----------



## Cookie1979

This is me at 23 weeks, I've still not got a nice round bump, but in certain tops it at least looks rounder:

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/23.jpg


----------



## Sue Dunhym

MrsJ08 said:


> Lovely bumps ladies!
> 
> My bump has been growing at full speed this week. The first pic is my 29wk bump, the second is my 32 wk.

Woah there lady! Bumpage galore. Love it.



minties said:


> I'm a size 22 and currently living in some size 20 maternity pants I managed to find. But there are (seemingly) NO plus size maternity clothes in this country, grr!
> 
> Doesn't the UK have a really good range in a lot of shops? I looked online and found some lovely stuff but postage to NZ was too expensive.
> 
> I found that merino knit fabrics are fabulous, I know it's hot there right now but the thin merino is so stretchy and not hot at all. I have a merino size 18 skirt that fits me great.
> 
> Edited to add, here I am at 22+3. I am 4'10" so my baby is really high on me already:

I'm 4ft10 too! The only place I've found that fits is H & M, do you have them in NZ?



sarafused said:


> Ive finallt plucked up some courage to do a photo.
> 
> Im a size 24 pre pregnancy and this is a 24 week photo.
> 
> https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/IMG_3105.jpg

Lovely photo! I have a similar top, they're flattering aren't they? Lookng good :thumbup:



Cookie1979 said:


> This is me at 23 weeks, I've still not got a nice round bump, but in certain tops it at least looks rounder:
> 
> https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/23.jpg

I love that top. Bump looks lovely and neat to me.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

And here is me today at 27+5:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4135/4827497547_46f4f41b1f.jpg

And here is the collage of 12, 22, 25 and today:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/DSCF2732-1.jpg

What I find hilarious is that in the first pic I was about 12 weeks and felt like I looked really, really fat. In comparison with now I looked positively svelte!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Sue_Dunhym, my bump doesnt always look neat unfortunately but learning which ones to wear to make it look better. :)

Can really see a difference in your bump from the first pic....your bump is coming along nicely. Great idea to have a sequence of pics, I might have to see if I can come up with something similar.


----------



## sarafused

Wow Sue you can really see the difference in your bump! Growing really nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cookie1979 said:


> Thanks Sue_Dunhym, my bump doesnt always look neat unfortunately but learning which ones to wear to make it look better. :)
> 
> Can really see a difference in your bump from the first pic....your bump is coming along nicely. Great idea to have a sequence of pics, I might have to see if I can come up with something similar.

My bump doesn't always look neat either! There's still an nice apron of fat under that bump. No one's bump looks that neat naked!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Fran! Your bump looks awesome!


----------



## Cookie1979

Sue Dunhym said:


> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sue_Dunhym, my bump doesnt always look neat unfortunately but learning which ones to wear to make it look better. :)
> 
> Can really see a difference in your bump from the first pic....your bump is coming along nicely. Great idea to have a sequence of pics, I might have to see if I can come up with something similar.
> 
> My bump doesn't always look neat either! There's still an nice apron of fat under that bump. No one's bump looks that neat naked!Click to expand...

Yeh I wouldn't dare take a pic of my belly without a top on...cos it doesn't look like a pregnant belly, just looks fat!!! But with maternity jeans and a decent top I can make it look like a pregnant belly.


----------



## Lotti1978

happigail said:


> sarafused said:
> 
> 
> Ive finallt plucked up some courage to do a photo.
> 
> Im a size 24 pre pregnancy and this is a 24 week photo.
> 
> https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/IMG_3105.jpg
> 
> awwwwwww you look cute! lovely bump xClick to expand...

You look beautiful...all these pictures are so lovely...xxxxxxxx


----------



## destinyfaith

i loveeee all thses picks as ive said b4 lol im waiting for a viable bump lol xx


----------



## sossypops

This is me at 18wks 3 days. Sorry about the knickers on show! I didn't realise my leggings were see-through with a camera flash! I still think I look more fat than pregnant and can't wait for a proper bump. I'm size UK22 and 5'10 and i'm finding that getting long legged, plus size maternity jeans is a nightmare!

I'm 19 wks 3 days today and think i may have got a little bigger...will have to post an amended pic soon! 


[IMG]https://i934.photobucket.com/albums/ad187/sossypops81/18wks3days.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## louloubabs

Hi ladies.

What a great thread :)

Here are my bump pics from 5 weeks to now (16+3)

They are (in order) 5 weeks, 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 13 weeks then 16+3 (today)

XxX:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7









8 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7









12 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5









13 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









16+3.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## becci :)

Here is from sunday
 



Attached Files:







49db0167d52e41deadf6c3c5cca73791.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## happigail

Here is me at 17 wks (she was dancing on the ceiling of my uterus and I had some bloating I think! Then at 21 wks and today at 23 wks.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/4835344548_d4e924700a_b.jpg


----------



## nikki-lou25

I love this topic,

I'll have to take a pic today & put it on with a comparison to 18+4 - I think I've shrunk!?


----------



## PrayinForBaby

> I'm 17 weeks with twins and don't have a bump yet!!!
> Get some funny looks when I tell people.....

Don't feel bad! I thought I was huge all along, but looking back you can see I didnt get big til 3rd tri! lol
(My bump pics are on pg 229 here lol)


----------



## zoe87

Loving all the bumps ladies! :)
Heres my 19 weeks bumpy :happydance:

https://i830.photobucket.com/albums/zz221/zoeminns87/19weeks.jpg


----------



## Sabra

love the pics:)


----------



## sequeena

Beautiful bumps all of you!!! :thumbup:

I can't wait to join this thread. I'm a size 18 :)


----------



## angelmyky

lovely bumps everyone. not been online for a few days, been busy. i got married on 24th. :happydance: i thought i'd put a couple pics up of how i looked in my dress on the day. these are when i was 35weeks 5days.
https://j.imagehost.org/t/0325/S5002370.jpg https://i.imagehost.org/t/0111/S5002376.jpg https://a.imagehost.org/t/0827/S5002392.jpg 
the dress was perfect for the bump. it flowed straight down from the top half, wasnt tight or anything. the only problem i had on the day was my swelling. my face, fingers and legs/feet were mega swollen then, i keep telling my midwife that its getting worse but she doesnt listen. she said that as soon as i notice a difference in my face/neck area then i should tell her but she doesnt seem bothered each time i mention it. grrr. i think i'll have to wait til 3rd august to tell the hospital midwife, they seem to listen to me. anyways, hope everyones doing ok. x


----------



## abstersmum

ahhhhhh fab pics hun


----------



## sophie c

im a siz 18 and heres my 25 week bump pics!!

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/Photo204.jpg
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/Photo203.jpg
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/Photo205.jpg

not been on here for a while cos ive been doing overtime at work but nice to see ive grown since my last bump pic! lol

xxx


----------



## pichi

25 week bumple. she's getting big
 



Attached Files:







25-+1.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## becs0375

Looking gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## Jo.Fo

angelmyky said:


> lovely bumps everyone. not been online for a few days, been busy. i got married on 24th. :happydance: i thought i'd put a couple pics up of how i looked in my dress on the day. these are when i was 35weeks 5days.
> https://j.imagehost.org/t/0325/S5002370.jpg https://i.imagehost.org/t/0111/S5002376.jpg https://a.imagehost.org/t/0827/S5002392.jpg
> the dress was perfect for the bump. it flowed straight down from the top half, wasnt tight or anything. the only problem i had on the day was my swelling. my face, fingers and legs/feet were mega swollen then, i keep telling my midwife that its getting worse but she doesnt listen. she said that as soon as i notice a difference in my face/neck area then i should tell her but she doesnt seem bothered each time i mention it. grrr. i think i'll have to wait til 3rd august to tell the hospital midwife, they seem to listen to me. anyways, hope everyones doing ok. x



You look fabulous, such a pretty mummy!


----------



## Cookie1979

angelmyky said:


> lovely bumps everyone. not been online for a few days, been busy. i got married on 24th. :happydance: i thought i'd put a couple pics up of how i looked in my dress on the day. these are when i was 35weeks 5days.
> https://j.imagehost.org/t/0325/S5002370.jpg https://i.imagehost.org/t/0111/S5002376.jpg https://a.imagehost.org/t/0827/S5002392.jpg
> the dress was perfect for the bump. it flowed straight down from the top half, wasnt tight or anything. the only problem i had on the day was my swelling. my face, fingers and legs/feet were mega swollen then, i keep telling my midwife that its getting worse but she doesnt listen. she said that as soon as i notice a difference in my face/neck area then i should tell her but she doesnt seem bothered each time i mention it. grrr. i think i'll have to wait til 3rd august to tell the hospital midwife, they seem to listen to me. anyways, hope everyones doing ok. x

Lovely pictures!! Congratulations.

I'm getting married next week! Ahhhhhhhh scared! :)

Hope you get the swelling sorted, my ankles started swelling on and off at 19 weeks, and last time I wore heels they swelled and I plan to wear heels at least til after the pics are taken on my wedding day, but hoping they dont swell too badly.


----------



## Cookie1979

sophie c said:


> im a siz 18 and heres my 25 week bump pics!!
> 
> https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/Photo204.jpg
> https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/Photo203.jpg
> https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/Photo205.jpg
> 
> not been on here for a while cos ive been doing overtime at work but nice to see ive grown since my last bump pic! lol
> 
> xxx

You dont look like your a size 18, I'm a size 16 and your bump is much more round than mine, and just nicer looking! :) I wouldn't dare take a pic of my tum with my top up, looks too horrible, but hoping one day soon it will actually look pregnant. x


----------



## Lotti1978

Here is mine in my avatar.....22+3...feel huge today x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

angelmyky said:


> lovely bumps everyone. not been online for a few days, been busy. i got married on 24th. :happydance: i thought i'd put a couple pics up of how i looked in my dress on the day. these are when i was 35weeks 5days.
> https://j.imagehost.org/t/0325/S5002370.jpg https://i.imagehost.org/t/0111/S5002376.jpg https://a.imagehost.org/t/0827/S5002392.jpg
> the dress was perfect for the bump. it flowed straight down from the top half, wasnt tight or anything. the only problem i had on the day was my swelling. my face, fingers and legs/feet were mega swollen then, i keep telling my midwife that its getting worse but she doesnt listen. she said that as soon as i notice a difference in my face/neck area then i should tell her but she doesnt seem bothered each time i mention it. grrr. i think i'll have to wait til 3rd august to tell the hospital midwife, they seem to listen to me. anyways, hope everyones doing ok. x

Beautiful :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

pichi said:


> 25 week bumple. she's getting big

Looking good for 25 weeks. There's no mistaking that bump!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

And here is today's bump picture (marks are on the mirror, not me)

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/4843392982_9e3b05925b.jpg


----------



## billiejo

u look fab :) x my bump pretty much non existent still but not worried yet i've plenty time to sprout.. me thinks i've too much flubber to break through hahaha.. love your top xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Mothercare :)


----------



## sweetthang24

Hiya, 

23 + 3 week bump - i think it looks fake from the front :haha:


----------



## ladym33

OMG Sweetthang 24 thats a fab bump.......is this ur first????


----------



## sweetthang24

yea - i know right! and yes, i'm sure there's only one in there! :haha:

its completely solid all the time as well lol


----------



## ladym33

love it its ace


----------



## becci :)

sweetthang24 .....WOW! cant wait for my bump to look like this, i am 3 weeks ahead of you aswell!


----------



## jogami

Here's me today (25 + 6) :D
26 weeks tomorrow YAY!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0123.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 18









IMG_0127.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0128.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0129.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0130.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Emzywemzy

Beautiful bumps ladies! Sue your bump is coming along really nicely :flower:

Here is my 36 week bump x
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babydeabreu

Sue Dunhym said:


> And here is today's bump picture (marks are on the mirror, not me)
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/4843392982_9e3b05925b.jpg

wow your really coming along now hun..looking as great as ever :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

i forgot to post in here the other day...this is me 36+5 weeks im now 37weeks today whoop whoop :) xx

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/365weeks-1.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

sweetthang24 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> 23 + 3 week bump - i think it looks fake from the front :haha:
> 
> View attachment 103472
> View attachment 103473
> View attachment 103474
> 
> View attachment 103475
> View attachment 103476

lovely bump..you got no stretchmarks? lucky :winkwink:


----------



## izziebelle

hello ladies, hope everyones ok! 

Heres my 25week+6day bump!:happydance:
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/25weeks.jpg


----------



## izziebelle

babydeabreu said:


> i forgot to post in here the other day...this is me 36+5 weeks im now 37weeks today whoop whoop :) xx
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/365weeks-1.jpg

wow! love your bump hunny, your poor back though! :flower:lol
xx


----------



## babydeabreu

> hello ladies, hope everyones ok!

hey hun..how you feeling? looking like bump wants to poke out..looking great :flower:




izziebelle said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> i forgot to post in here the other day...this is me 36+5 weeks im now 37weeks today whoop whoop :) xx
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/365weeks-1.jpg
> 
> wow! love your bump hunny, your poor back though! :flower:lol
> xxClick to expand...

hahaha tell me bout it hun :) wait till you get here your legs feet back hips all feel totally fantastic lol :dohh: xx look like im going to full forwards lol


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Emzywemzy said:


> Beautiful bumps ladies! Sue your bump is coming along really nicely :flower:
> 
> Here is my 36 week bump x

I like your smile :) I reckon if we met we'd get along.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

babydeabreu said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> And here is today's bump picture (marks are on the mirror, not me)
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/4843392982_9e3b05925b.jpg
> 
> wow your really coming along now hun..looking as great as ever :) xxClick to expand...

You are a nice lady :D



babydeabreu said:


> i forgot to post in here the other day...this is me 36+5 weeks im now 37weeks today whoop whoop :) xx
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/365weeks-1.jpg

A nice lady who is carrying a bowling ball!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

izziebelle said:


> hello ladies, hope everyones ok!
> 
> Heres my 25week+6day bump!:happydance:
> https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/25weeks.jpg

I like the polka dots, very sweet :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Sue Dunhym said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> And here is today's bump picture (marks are on the mirror, not me)
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/4843392982_9e3b05925b.jpg
> 
> wow your really coming along now hun..looking as great as ever :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> You are a nice lady :D
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> i forgot to post in here the other day...this is me 36+5 weeks im now 37weeks today whoop whoop :) xx
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/365weeks-1.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> A nice lady who is carrying a bowling ball!Click to expand...

 oh jee thanks but yeah something like that :wacko:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sue Dunhym said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful bumps ladies! Sue your bump is coming along really nicely :flower:
> 
> Here is my 36 week bump x
> 
> I like your smile :) I reckon if we met we'd get along.Click to expand...

Thanks! And I think we would too :kiss:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Wow babydeabreu your bump is looking lovely! Full term now eh? Woohoo! I'm not far behind you :flower:


----------



## babydeabreu

Emzywemzy said:


> Wow babydeabreu your bump is looking lovely! Full term now eh? Woohoo! I'm not far behind you :flower:

yup indeed hun and i'm 10000000000000% feeling it lol your literally a week behind me :) how you been getting on? does everything ache now cos i do :winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

babydeabreu said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Wow babydeabreu your bump is looking lovely! Full term now eh? Woohoo! I'm not far behind you :flower:
> 
> yup indeed hun and i'm 10000000000000% feeling it lol your literally a week behind me :) how you been getting on? does everything ache now cos i do :winkwink: :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes totally, I can't get comfy however I sit/lay and it takes me forever to walk anywhere! Getting excited to meet baby now though, just hope it's sooner rather than later, I don't want to go overdue!! x


----------



## babydeabreu

oh i know that feeling..and when you lay down you cant get up haha all fun and games walking like a penguin aches like an old lady woohoo...only the start for us tho lol i might have to be induced come monday due to lack of movements so being over due is no worrie for me lol but then again i just hope im not stuck in hospital for days waiting for him to arrive :) xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh wow how exciting! Good luck, can't wait to read your birth story! x


----------



## babydeabreu

you never know hun..your due a week after me...you might have the storie before me. you just never know with birth everything is possible :) 

is this your first? if soooo i bet you cant wait to see her little face. you got everything sorted? :) xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yep it's our first and we can not wait to meet her!! We're all sorted now too, just need to wash the cot bedding and we're all done. She's not going into the cot for a while though so not too urgent and I've done the moses basket bedding, so we're all set! How about you, are you all sorted? Is this your first too? x


----------



## babydeabreu

this is indeed our first...in my partners eyes first of many...like hes doing the pregnancy birth so yeah why not lol near enough the same..just got to wash over bits and bobs as its dusty sitting there. might even rewash the moses basket sheets to be on the over safe side :) all we need to get now is nappies and cotton wool and to get my hospital bits sorted for monday :) 

one minute your at home talking bout baby the next you'll be sitting at home with a baby being a mum...that thought alone is very exciting but very scary. me a mum? jeazz totaly overwhelming dont you think :)


----------



## winegums

hmu04146 said:


> Update for this week girls, I think Ive got massive over the last few days, a lady in the optitians (sp)yesterday and she asked if I was pregnant and a lady in a office I was visiting says she never even noticed I was pregnant, I was wearing clingy clothes... do I just look fat? xxx
> 
> ETA: Im sorry im always in my jammies I usually take them 1st thing in the morning! Before I tidy up lol xxx

i know this is an old post but i was looking through at the pics and i noticed i have like all the same pjs as you hehe :p


----------



## Emzywemzy

babydeabreu said:


> this is indeed our first...in my partners eyes first of many...like hes doing the pregnancy birth so yeah why not lol near enough the same..just got to wash over bits and bobs as its dusty sitting there. might even rewash the moses basket sheets to be on the over safe side :) all we need to get now is nappies and cotton wool and to get my hospital bits sorted for monday :)
> 
> one minute your at home talking bout baby the next you'll be sitting at home with a baby being a mum...that thought alone is very exciting but very scary. me a mum? jeazz totaly overwhelming dont you think :)

Yes totally!! It's strange to think that after weeks of posting pics of our bumps, we'll be posting pics of our babies soon!

xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Emzywemzy said:


> Yes totally!! It's strange to think that after weeks of posting pics of our bumps, we'll be posting pics of our babies soon!
> 
> xx

Your telling me!! I'm starting to have panic attacks about having a little baby depending on me for everything
!! but I still can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## sweetthang24

babydeabreu said:


> sweetthang24 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> 23 + 3 week bump - i think it looks fake from the front :haha:
> 
> View attachment 103472
> View attachment 103473
> View attachment 103474
> 
> View attachment 103475
> View attachment 103476
> 
> 
> lovely bump..you got no stretchmarks? lucky :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, 

oh i've got stretch marks, they are just cleverly disguised. :haha:

i can't believe you are 37 weeks, i've been following you throughout your pregnancy - god that makes me sound like a stalker :blush:

good luck with the remaining 3 weeks - eek!


----------



## hmu04146

winegums said:


> hmu04146 said:
> 
> 
> Update for this week girls, I think Ive got massive over the last few days, a lady in the optitians (sp)yesterday and she asked if I was pregnant and a lady in a office I was visiting says she never even noticed I was pregnant, I was wearing clingy clothes... do I just look fat? xxx
> 
> ETA: Im sorry im always in my jammies I usually take them 1st thing in the morning! Before I tidy up lol xxx
> 
> i know this is an old post but i was looking through at the pics and i noticed i have like all the same pjs as you hehe :pClick to expand...

Hehe primarni rocks! Heres my wee update for this week, a little late i know! My stretch marks are getting mahoooosive but my bump is still bump shaped when I lie down :D just thought I would post a picture of my little man as well as I havent posted one yet! So proud of him! and a wee picture of when bump first started to show the difference :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00186-20100729-1546.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6









21.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 11









21 lying down.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 12









20+4.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 9









14+4.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydeabreu

sweetthang24 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetthang24 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> 23 + 3 week bump - i think it looks fake from the front :haha:
> 
> View attachment 103472
> View attachment 103473
> View attachment 103474
> 
> View attachment 103475
> View attachment 103476
> 
> 
> lovely bump..you got no stretchmarks? lucky :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> oh i've got stretch marks, they are just cleverly disguised. :haha:
> 
> i can't believe you are 37 weeks, i've been following you throughout your pregnancy - god that makes me sound like a stalker :blush:
> 
> good luck with the remaining 3 weeks - eek!Click to expand...

thanks hun :happydance:

i have a stalker :winkwink: i know what you mean hun i've been watching other peoples journeys too..its just nice to see how others are getting on...kinda like reading magazines everymonth reading the same kinda boooks..just helpful and ncie to read others stories :) :hugs:

ive been told today that i'm going to be induced friday so he will be here sooner than 3 weeks ...eeekkk :wacko::winkwink:

hope you have been ok and baby is doing well xxx


----------



## sweetthang24

babydeabreu said:


> sweetthang24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetthang24 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> 23 + 3 week bump - i think it looks fake from the front :haha:
> 
> View attachment 103472
> View attachment 103473
> View attachment 103474
> 
> View attachment 103475
> View attachment 103476
> 
> 
> lovely bump..you got no stretchmarks? lucky :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> oh i've got stretch marks, they are just cleverly disguised. :haha:
> 
> i can't believe you are 37 weeks, i've been following you throughout your pregnancy - god that makes me sound like a stalker :blush:
> 
> good luck with the remaining 3 weeks - eek!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun :happydance:
> 
> i have a stalker :winkwink: i know what you mean hun i've been watching other peoples journeys too..its just nice to see how others are getting on...kinda like reading magazines everymonth reading the same kinda boooks..just helpful and ncie to read others stories :) :hugs:
> 
> ive been told today that i'm going to be induced friday so he will be here sooner than 3 weeks ...eeekkk :wacko::winkwink:
> 
> hope you have been ok and baby is doing well xxxClick to expand...

OMG! how exciting, you can actually say that by Monday, you will be a family. :happydance:

Good Luck for Friday - gonna look out for your post to say that you've had him :thumbup: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

definitely exciting hun but very scary indeed lol one minute im saying yeah ages to go next im like so yeah instead of 3 weeks away you'll be having him in a couple of days..jeazzz i need to get everything sorted lol soon as im home and got things settled ill let you know hun xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Good luck for Friday Baby D!!! Its all very exciting!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hello ladies, 

I've not posted a bump pic in here yet, 

Here are my 18+4 and 21+2 (todays) to look at :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







18+4.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10









DSCF0035.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## angelmyky

hiya everyone. lovely bumps. i havent been on for a while and i havent took any bump pics for weeks. no point now anyway because on 30th July at 5:48am i had my baby boy. i had to be induced, it was a bad labour, bad situation. wont go into detail, its a long story. thought i'd show a pic of my boy anyway, this is from when we were in the hospital. me giving him a kiss.
(31st july) https://j.imagehost.org/t/0381/10_9.jpg
he weighed 6lb 13oz. i was due 23rd august, but ended up with pre-eclampsia so he had to be delivered early. it was a natural birth too. we were in hospital from thursday 29th july morning til late lastnight. the past few days have been horrible. 
anyway hope everyones ok. x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

nikki-lou25 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've not posted a bump pic in here yet,
> 
> Here are my 18+4 and 21+2 (todays) to look at :thumbup:

Looking good Niks :thumbup:


----------



## becci :)

angelmyky said:


> hiya everyone. lovely bumps. i havent been on for a while and i havent took any bump pics for weeks. no point now anyway because on 30th July at 5:48am i had my baby boy. i had to be induced, it was a bad labour, bad situation. wont go into detail, its a long story. thought i'd show a pic of my boy anyway, this is from when we were in the hospital. me giving him a kiss.
> (31st july) https://j.imagehost.org/t/0381/10_9.jpg
> he weighed 6lb 13oz. i was due 23rd august, but ended up with pre-eclampsia so he had to be delivered early. it was a natural birth too. we were in hospital from thursday 29th july morning til late lastnight. the past few days have been horrible.
> anyway hope everyones ok. x

Congratulations on your new arrival x


----------



## babydeabreu

angelmyky said:


> hiya everyone. lovely bumps. i havent been on for a while and i havent took any bump pics for weeks. no point now anyway because on 30th July at 5:48am i had my baby boy. i had to be induced, it was a bad labour, bad situation. wont go into detail, its a long story. thought i'd show a pic of my boy anyway, this is from when we were in the hospital. me giving him a kiss.
> (31st july) https://j.imagehost.org/t/0381/10_9.jpg
> he weighed 6lb 13oz. i was due 23rd august, but ended up with pre-eclampsia so he had to be delivered early. it was a natural birth too. we were in hospital from thursday 29th july morning til late lastnight. the past few days have been horrible.
> anyway hope everyones ok. x

congrats sweet :flower:


----------



## MrsJ08

angelmyky said:


> hiya everyone. lovely bumps. i havent been on for a while and i havent took any bump pics for weeks. no point now anyway because on 30th July at 5:48am i had my baby boy. i had to be induced, it was a bad labour, bad situation. wont go into detail, its a long story. thought i'd show a pic of my boy anyway, this is from when we were in the hospital. me giving him a kiss.
> (31st july) https://j.imagehost.org/t/0381/10_9.jpg
> he weighed 6lb 13oz. i was due 23rd august, but ended up with pre-eclampsia so he had to be delivered early. it was a natural birth too. we were in hospital from thursday 29th july morning til late lastnight. the past few days have been horrible.
> anyway hope everyones ok. x

Congratulations x

Good luck for Friday BabyDeBreau x

I haven't taken a pic for the past couple of weeks. I'll probably do one tomorrow, I don't think my bump has changed that much. Baby is still breech but moving from side to side so I look a bit lop-sided!


----------



## ClaireNicole

BabyDeBreau- FRIDAY?!?!? Thats so soon!!!! I can't wait to see your LO! I hope everything goes perfectly!


----------



## Thewrightsway

So, I have a questions,..I guess embarrassing on my behalf..

If the baby is so low at this point 17 wks, why is my 'bump' so high? 

https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/BWright98/bw.jpg


----------



## becci :)

I am the same, I have an upside down B bump! my baby is laying low across me at the moment and the midwife checked the top of my uterus right where my ribs are so maybe its amniotic fluid?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thewrightsway said:


> So, I have a questions,..I guess embarrassing on my behalf..
> 
> If the baby is so low at this point 17 wks, why is my 'bump' so high?
> 
> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/BWright98/bw.jpg

Possibly because baby is pushing your insides upwards. Your stomach, liver, etc are getting pushed up and out of the way. It's not that high though!


----------



## Thewrightsway

Sue Dunhym said:


> Thewrightsway said:
> 
> 
> So, I have a questions,..I guess embarrassing on my behalf..
> 
> If the baby is so low at this point 17 wks, why is my 'bump' so high?
> 
> https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/BWright98/bw.jpg
> 
> Possibly because baby is pushing your insides upwards. Your stomach, liver, etc are getting pushed up and out of the way. It's not that high though!Click to expand...

Shew..gonna be a long road! LOL I feel like I'm so much further!


----------



## babydeabreu

ClaireNicole said:


> BabyDeBreau- FRIDAY?!?!? Thats so soon!!!! I can't wait to see your LO! I hope everything goes perfectly!

haha yup indeed hun....i have to ring them up 8am firday morning to know what time to go in....meant to be 17days to go but instead its a day to go now eeeekk :wacko::dohh::happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Well I'm excited! I can't wait to see your baby! I know he will be ADORABLE!


----------



## happigail

ClaireNicole said:


> Well I'm excited! I can't wait to see your baby! I know he will be ADORABLE!

Was just thinking the same!! That boy is getting some SERIOUSLY good looking genes!!!

Good luck babydear!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

So excited to see who you're hiding in that bump, babydeabreu! I'm sure he'll be just as gorgeous as his mummy and daddy! :yipee:


----------



## babydeabreu

awwww thanks :blush::blush::blush: thats soo sweet girls....i hope so too :hugs: only today to go..once this is over and i wake tomorrow the ball will be rolling....the inducement will commence :wacko: can actually say ive bleached my whole house as im exciting but crapping myself lol 

will he be dark or light? will he have curly hair or wavey? will he have petes nose or mine? hahaha i cant wait lol xxx

xxx


----------



## tah_map

babydeabreu said:


> awwww thanks :blush::blush::blush: thats soo sweet girls....i hope so too :hugs: only today to go..once this is over and i wake tomorrow the ball will be rolling....the inducement will commence :wacko: can actually say ive bleached my whole house as im exciting but crapping myself lol
> 
> will he be dark or light? will he have curly hair or wavey? will he have petes nose or mine? hahaha i cant wait lol xxx
> 
> xxx

I have to totally agree with the ladies above; no matter who's features he gets gets, he's going to be gorgeous! I've really enjoyed watching your progress & can't wait to read about your birth story & see baby pics!

I've still got so much time left until I get there... I'm only 19+6 today.


----------



## babydeabreu

hey tah thanking you sweet :) 

*only* 19+6 thats nearly 20 weeks woohoo :) .. i remember saying only 20weeks but now 37+5 it has flown by so quick hun.you'll be like god where did that go :) everything been ok with you and bump? xx


----------



## Newly_Wed

I've just realised I haven't posted a pic of my _extremely_ plus size bump since I moved over to 3rd tri... Here's a pic of me at 34 weeks... Impressive eh ? LOL
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2948.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 140


----------



## tah_map

babydeabreu said:


> hey tah thanking you sweet :)
> 
> *only* 19+6 thats nearly 20 weeks woohoo :) .. i remember saying only 20weeks but now 37+5 it has flown by so quick hun.you'll be like god where did that go :) everything been ok with you and bump? xx

So far so good! We had a scan at 18 weeks and found out we're having a boy. We can't wait for out little guy to arrive... we're working on his nursery, settled on a name & my hubby has even started up a website dedicated to him. 

I just wish I had a bit more of a bump... but all in due time, I suppose.


----------



## tah_map

So here's a question that may have been answered already... I know we all feel movement at slightly different times, but I wondered, when were you (or anyone else) able to feel movement from the outside?

My husband is impatient and can't wait to be able to feel this little guy moving around. Me telling about it isn't cutting it anymore...


----------



## becci :)

Newly_Wed said:


> I've just realised I haven't posted a pic of my _extremely_ plus size bump since I moved over to 3rd tri... Here's a pic of me at 34 weeks... Impressive eh ? LOL

Good god!! Just out of interest what size are were you pre-pregnancy?


----------



## Newly_Wed

becci :) said:


> Newly_Wed said:
> 
> 
> I've just realised I haven't posted a pic of my _extremely_ plus size bump since I moved over to 3rd tri... Here's a pic of me at 34 weeks... Impressive eh ? LOL
> 
> Good god!! Just out of interest what size are were you pre-pregnancy?Click to expand...

I was a UK size 22 and about 17 stone, I'm now about 20 stone & only 5ft 3" LoL.


----------



## MissAma

Wow Newly-Wed you're a tough lady, it can't be easy moving about! 

I think I may outdo you eventually at this rate though :)

Everyone looks superb ladies!

Good luck for tomorrow babydeberau!

Here are some from last Friday at 18 weeks, I'm only taking them every 2 weeks, it doesn't seem it's growing fast enough to warrant a weekly session :)
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks 063.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 16









18 weeks 064.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 15









18 weeks 070.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Newly_Wed said:


> I've just realised I haven't posted a pic of my _extremely_ plus size bump since I moved over to 3rd tri... Here's a pic of me at 34 weeks... Impressive eh ? LOL

Holy shit! Please tell me there's more than one in there!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tah_map said:


> So here's a question that may have been answered already... I know we all feel movement at slightly different times, but I wondered, when were you (or anyone else) able to feel movement from the outside?
> 
> My husband is impatient and can't wait to be able to feel this little guy moving around. Me telling about it isn't cutting it anymore...

Even now it can be difficult, especially as baby will ALWAYS stop moving the minute my husband puts his hand on my tummy. But I think the first time he properly felt it was about 24 weeks.


----------



## pichi

Sue Dunhym said:


> Newly_Wed said:
> 
> 
> I've just realised I haven't posted a pic of my _extremely_ plus size bump since I moved over to 3rd tri... Here's a pic of me at 34 weeks... Impressive eh ? LOL
> 
> Holy shit! Please tell me there's more than one in there!Click to expand...

i was thinking that too. the baby will be walking out a toddler :haha:


----------



## MrsJ08

tah_map said:


> So here's a question that may have been answered already... I know we all feel movement at slightly different times, but I wondered, when were you (or anyone else) able to feel movement from the outside?
> 
> My husband is impatient and can't wait to be able to feel this little guy moving around. Me telling about it isn't cutting it anymore...

My hubby was impatient too but I would say I was 26/28 wks before he was feeling proper movements and kicks. I could feel them on the outside myself regularly at about 22/23 wks myself so he was getting really frustrated. To be honest, I think it was down to him having big man hands that aren't particularly sensitive so the movements were far too gentle at that stage for him to be sure.

Newly-wed - that is one impressive bump. I'm stunned! It's a lovely shape.


----------



## becci :)

Newly_Wed said:


> becci :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newly_Wed said:
> 
> 
> I've just realised I haven't posted a pic of my _extremely_ plus size bump since I moved over to 3rd tri... Here's a pic of me at 34 weeks... Impressive eh ? LOL
> 
> Good god!! Just out of interest what size are were you pre-pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> I was a UK size 22 and about 17 stone, I'm now about 20 stone & only 5ft 3" LoL.Click to expand...

Gosh, sorry to seem so surprised but I have never seen a bump that big before. I hope its not causing you too much discomfort!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol I don't know if I've seen a bump that big either!!! I hope your not pushing that big baby out!!!!


----------



## Newly_Wed

Sue Dunhym said:


> Newly_Wed said:
> 
> 
> I've just realised I haven't posted a pic of my _extremely_ plus size bump since I moved over to 3rd tri... Here's a pic of me at 34 weeks... Impressive eh ? LOL
> 
> Holy shit! Please tell me there's more than one in there!Click to expand...

Nope just ONE little girl, well, not so little girl LoL. At my 34 week growth scan she was estimated to weigh 6lb 11oz. 

Yes I'm having her naturally hopefully, really dont want a c-section. I have to admit I did have a bit of a belly before I fell pregnant so I doubt it's all baby. And it's been terrible trying to move around. I've had SPD since 12 weeks and I've been in a wheelchair for a few months now as walking is agony. Sleeping is a nightmare and I so cant wait to be able to get in a bath again !!!


----------



## pichi

Oh my god. That must be killing your back :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

Here is my 37 week bump and my 35 weeker in the same top for comparison! 

xx
 



Attached Files:







37 wks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8









35 wks.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ClaireNicole

can def see a difference hun!!! Not long now huh!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Today:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4871584919_bbea6312f7.jpg https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4871583909_4321fc5e58.jpg

:)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Emzywemzy said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Here is my 37 week bump and my 35 weeker in the same top for comparison!
> 
> xx

You've got pointier! :D


----------



## ClaireNicole

Fran you look beautiful!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks :flower:


----------



## surprisepreg

Hey ladies,

Alright...i I am gonna be brave and post my belly at 24 weeks 3 days. Im actually surprised...it looks much more like a bump then I thought it did...lol I think it may have really popped out in the last week or so. :happydance:

Ok...here goes!

https://i862.photobucket.com/albums/ab189/Horselo285/0807001649a.jpg


----------



## abstersmum

thats a fab bump x


----------



## MrsJ08

Sue Dunhym said:


> Today:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4871584919_bbea6312f7.jpg https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4871583909_4321fc5e58.jpg
> 
> :)

Wow Sue, your bump has grown loads. Looking good :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Sue Dunhym said:


> Today:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4871584919_bbea6312f7.jpg https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4871583909_4321fc5e58.jpg
> 
> :)

i like that black top you're wearing :) :flower:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

It's from H & M Maternity :)


----------



## EffyKat

All you girls look beautiful :) x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sue Dunhym said:


> Today:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4871584919_bbea6312f7.jpg https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4871583909_4321fc5e58.jpg
> 
> :)

Ohh your bump is really coming along nicely and like the black dress!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sue Dunhym said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> Here is my 37 week bump and my 35 weeker in the same top for comparison!
> 
> xx
> 
> You've got pointier! :DClick to expand...

I have! She's sticking her bum right out lol I think I've definitely dropped as well this week x



ClaireNicole said:


> can def see a difference hun!!! Not long now huh!

Thanks hun! No not long now, hopefully she'll be here within the next 3 weeks. I really don't want to go overdue!!

xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Fran you look stunnin!! Loving the top too!


----------



## baileymom

i'm 23 weeks pregnant and i rounded out a little bit at the top. My stomach is frim all over except that my lower stomach is flabby and hanging. My stomach haven't really pop yet i wonder if it ever will......


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey girls..how we all getting on. just incase you didnt no i gave birth on friday the 6th :)

so i wont be posting my update on bump anymore :) just wanted to wish you all the best and thanks for being on this journey with me throughout my pregnancy. 

all the best lynsey xxx

here is my story 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...baby-andreas-deabreu-finally-here-ladies.html xx


----------



## babydeabreu

ClaireNicole said:


> Well I'm excited! I can't wait to see your baby! I know he will be ADORABLE!

hun keep us updated wont you :) xxxx


----------



## Mum2BeJodi

I'm finally getting around to posting a bump picture. I just feel fat not pregnant! 

This picture was 24 weeks.

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d15/clueless26/002.jpg

sorry the pics so big but i dunno how to make it smaller.... i did well enough putting it on here. LOL!!


----------



## jogami

Here's my bump today at 27 + 2... ?Excuse the FUGLY jim jams :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0131.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0132.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0133.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0134.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## surprisepreg

Mum2BeJodi said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting a bump picture. I just feel fat not pregnant!
> 
> This picture was 24 weeks.
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d15/clueless26/002.jpg
> 
> sorry the pics so big but i dunno how to make it smaller.... i did well enough putting it on here. LOL!!


You look BEAUTIFUL!!! What a wonderful baby bump!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SisterRose

35 week bump!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/DSCF9440.jpg


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely bumps ladies. I thought it was about time I did an update so here it is. My bump at 35 wks
 



Attached Files:







bump35wksa.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ClaireNicole

New Bump Pics! OMG I'M HUGE AND DIDN'T EVEN KNOW IT!!!

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/292again2.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/292again.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/292.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/bumpcollage-1.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

lovely claire :) 
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/292again2.jpg

looking soo happy n gorgeous and bump is so full and round :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tah_map

ClaireNicole said:


> New Bump Pics! OMG I'M HUGE AND DIDN'T EVEN KNOW IT!!!
> 
> https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/292again2.jpg
> https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/292again.jpg
> https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/292.jpg
> https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/bumpcollage-1.jpg

OMG, Claire, your bump is GORGEOUS! 

I wish I had a beautiful bump... I'm still very much a "B" and was told at my husband's class reunion this weekend that I didn't look pregnant at all. Not exactly a compliment at 20+2. I keep wondering when I'll "pop".


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yeah! I was waiting and waiting and waiting to look pregnant... and then I was walking in from putting mail in the mailbox and caught my reflection in the car and was like WHAT!?!?!? I'M PREGNANT lol


----------



## pichi

my first Third tri bump pic :happydance:

27 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







27w.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tah_map said:


> OMG, Claire, your bump is GORGEOUS!
> 
> I wish I had a beautiful bump... I'm still very much a "B" and was told at my husband's class reunion this weekend that I didn't look pregnant at all. Not exactly a compliment at 20+2. I keep wondering when I'll "pop".

I still had a B-shape at 20 weeks. It will get better, I promise :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ClaireNicole! Yay! PREGNANT BELLY.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

pichi said:


> my first Third tri bump pic :happydance:
> 
> 27 weeks.

Third tri! Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## tah_map

When did you guys start really noticing (if at all) swelling in the hands & feet area? I'm not sure if it's the long hrs I'm at work, the recent traveling I did, the hot/humid weather, or all of the above, but I woke up this morning so swollen I have cankles instead of calves & ankles! LOL

I've also noticed my wedding ring is getting tight. It's definitely swelling & not weight gain, though. 

Anyone else going though this?


----------



## ClaireNicole

tah_map said:


> When did you guys start really noticing (if at all) swelling in the hands & feet area? I'm not sure if it's the long hrs I'm at work, the recent traveling I did, the hot/humid weather, or all of the above, but I woke up this morning so swollen I have cankles instead of calves & ankles! LOL
> 
> I've also noticed my wedding ring is getting tight. It's definitely swelling & not weight gain, though.
> 
> Anyone else going though this?

I started noticing yesterday!! its not too bad yet! But I'm hoping thats because I've started overloading on water! but my wedding ring is getting tight


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tah_map said:


> When did you guys start really noticing (if at all) swelling in the hands & feet area? I'm not sure if it's the long hrs I'm at work, the recent traveling I did, the hot/humid weather, or all of the above, but I woke up this morning so swollen I have cankles instead of calves & ankles! LOL
> 
> I've also noticed my wedding ring is getting tight. It's definitely swelling & not weight gain, though.
> 
> Anyone else going though this?

I got that quite a lot at around 22 - 24 weeks. It's calmed down now though. It's normal for it to happen at any time though. Just watch out if any swelling occurs on the face.


----------



## babydeabreu

ClaireNicole said:


> Yeah! I was waiting and waiting and waiting to look pregnant... and then I was walking in from putting mail in the mailbox and caught my reflection in the car and was like WHAT!?!?!? I'M PREGNANT lol

hahaha best feeling hun :hugs: :kiss:xx


----------



## EmmyReece

you've all got such pretty bumps, I can't wait until I'm pg so I can join you all :)


----------



## camocutie2006

love all your bumps ladies! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## becci :)

Here are mine from today, comments welcome!
 



Attached Files:







Photo_00011.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 16









Photo_00014.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 17









Photo_00013.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## jessabella

This is definantly my thread..I was feeling a little lonesome looking at the other belly thread..Im nervous about posting my belly but will post anyway. 
Im about 17 weeks in these photos I believe
 



Attached Files:







1.JPG
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 20









2.JPG
File size: 43 KB
Views: 20









3.JPG
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## CandiceMC

So, being plus size I really didn't think I wa showing.. 

Untill I took a picture ay 18 weeks 2 days yesterday!

13 WEEKS

https://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy189/candicemc1/Candice/one.jpg

.....
18 WEEKS!!!

https://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy189/candicemc1/Candice/two.jpg


----------



## jessabella

becci :) said:


> Here are mine from today, comments welcome!

aww cute cute..wish I looked more preggers like you..I just look like I have gained weight..everyone just says I look bloated ..thanks:wacko:


----------



## ClaireNicole

jessabella said:


> This is definantly my thread..I was feeling a little lonesome looking at the other belly thread..Im nervous about posting my belly but will post anyway.
> Im about 17 weeks in these photos I believe

Lol I'm all ABOUT wearing dresses with leggings!!! I think you look wonderful!


----------



## ClaireNicole

CandiceMC said:


> So, being plus size I really didn't think I wa showing..
> 
> Untill I took a picture ay 18 weeks 2 days yesterday!

I can tell a big difference!!


----------



## snowy-willow

I still just look very fat :(


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm sure its not as bad as you think!!


----------



## jessabella

I think sometimes we are our worst critics..its true..I try to rest in the fact that I know and my closest friends know so they see that I dont just look fat..but hard out on the tube or bus and people just assume youre fat..well Im sure no one actaully is thinking about it..just us!


----------



## becci :)

jessabella said:


> becci :) said:
> 
> 
> Here are mine from today, comments welcome!
> 
> aww cute cute..wish I looked more preggers like you..I just look like I have gained weight..everyone just says I look bloated ..thanks:wacko:Click to expand...

Sorry the pics are so dark, I am 27 weeks and only just started to look like this, before i very much had 2 bumps, 1 bump at the top and 1 at the bottom!! :haha:


----------



## Thewrightsway

You look great Jessabella!! Cute bump!!


----------



## bexyd31

Beautiful Bumps Ladies :flower: and beautiful baby BabyDeabreu, congratulations! :hugs:

Here is my 26 + 5 piccie - last one of my second trimester, wow its flown by :shrug:

I don't think there is too much change from my 23 week piccie - hopefully my bump growth has slowed down a little. I definetly think it is starting round out more now :happydance:

Bexy x
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks edit.jpg
File size: 126.9 KB
Views: 13









Baby Bump 2.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## lozzy21

Heres my 22 week pic

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0811.jpg


----------



## nikki-lou25

CandiceMC said:


> So, being plus size I really didn't think I wa showing..
> 
> Untill I took a picture ay 18 weeks 2 days yesterday!
> 
> 13 WEEKS
> 
> https://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy189/candicemc1/Candice/one.jpg
> 
> .....
> 18 WEEKS!!!
> 
> https://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy189/candicemc1/Candice/two.jpg

Oooh theres a massive difference there!


----------



## mrsraggle

I love how supportive this thread is. I had my baby over 3 months ago and I still pop by every now and then to watch all the lovely bumps progress. Such a fab thread and you're all looking wonderful! x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. I too am plus size. I am a 16....most of the time. Some 14's.

This pic is 13w5d.
 



Attached Files:







100_2666.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bexyboop

Hi Lozzy,

Your bump is very similar to mine. I haven't been brave enough to post any pictures yet. I'm longing for a nice round bump!

Love this thread, have been following it since long before I got BFP. Its wonderful to see how different everyone is and how beautiful all the bumps are!


----------



## babydeabreu

mrsraggle said:


> I love how supportive this thread is. I had my baby over 3 months ago and I still pop by every now and then to watch all the lovely bumps progress. Such a fab thread and you're all looking wonderful! x

snap i second that :)

i think this thread is wicked..my little one is over a week now and i still pop in most days to see everyones bump growth are getting on. met some nice girls in here :hugs: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies. I too am plus size. I am a 16....most of the time. Some 14's.
> 
> This pic is 13w5d.

congrats hunnie :wave::wave:

so over the moon for you xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Here is mine at 22 weeks. I'm normally size 16/18. I think I look better in clothes!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo004.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jem88

Here's mine at nearly 15week, most of it's still fat & to me i just look fat i wouldn't call it a "bump" yet lol. :( but i can defo feel an see my stomachs poped up at the bottom
 



Attached Files:







15w.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jem - looks like a perfect bump to me! Definitely don't look a plus size hun xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Well I never made it to my 38 week bump picture, as I had her at 6.14am on Saturday at 38 weeks, so I thought I'd share a pic of what was inside the bump!

You are all looking fab and I will definitely be popping back in to check on everyone's bump progress. I love this thread and how supportive everyone is and it just goes to show that us plus size ladies can have beautiful bumps just like everyone else xx
 



Attached Files:







hol.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11









holly.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh well done Emzy! Holly looks lovely. xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Well I never made it to my 38 week bump picture, as I had her at 6.14am on Saturday at 38 weeks, so I thought I'd share a pic of what was inside the bump!
> 
> You are all looking fab and I will definitely be popping back in to check on everyone's bump progress. I love this thread and how supportive everyone is and it just goes to show that us plus size ladies can have beautiful bumps just like everyone else xx

awww emz soo adorable hun :) congratulations hope your enjoyin motherhood...if you got anytips let me know lol xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

aww Holly is beautiful xx


----------



## makeithappen

Havent updated a bump pic on here in aaaaaggggeess!

so heres my bump today at 28+6 

1st pic is at 19+2 for comparison............

What do you girls think?



ooh and big congrats Emzywemzy. she is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## babydeabreu

nice very nice. looks like your boobies have grown as well as you bump :) xx


----------



## lisa2011

I was thinking the same :hugs:


----------



## Cookie1979

Ok here are some pics, the first is 16 weeks (just to compare to) and the other two are 26 weeks, one taken yesterday and one taken today. Not quite ready to show my bare belly yet, so one is of the fetching maternity band on my jeans. Oh by the way I'm a size 16.

16 weeks
https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/16.jpg

26 weeks
https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/062.jpg
https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/079.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Wow, realized I havent been in here in forever between school, and infant free time is scarce :) Just wanted to tell all you ladies how amazing you look... 
ClaireNicloe- You look amazing, I have been following you since day one, you've got such a perfect bump and I cant wait to see the beautiful little girl you are carrying... 
BabyD- CONGRATS, Andreas is sooo adoreable! It is so much fun dressing your little boy up in blues and browns, and seeing how cute they are, enjoy him believe me they grow so fast mines almost 2 months...
Becci- You look great your bump is so adoreable...
Sue, you are getting so big :happydance: And your rounding out so nicely, I bet your thrilled... 
And all the rest of you loadies that I didnt mention, You look wonderful... Enjoy being pregnant it doesn't last nearly long enough!! :hugs:

I know this isnt a baby pics thread but I thought I would update for all you ladies who were there through my pregnancy :)
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bexyd31

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Well I never made it to my 38 week bump picture, as I had her at 6.14am on Saturday at 38 weeks, so I thought I'd share a pic of what was inside the bump!
> 
> You are all looking fab and I will definitely be popping back in to check on everyone's bump progress. I love this thread and how supportive everyone is and it just goes to show that us plus size ladies can have beautiful bumps just like everyone else xx

Emz, Holly is gorgeous!! Check out all of hair - congratulations :hugs:

Bexy x


----------



## Megg33k

Emz - Holly is GORGEOUS! :cloud9:

Second - Raydynn is SO handsome!

All the bumps are great! I love this thread! Keep me a seat warm... Good things come to those who wait, right?


----------



## jogami

Here I am at 28 + 2 YAAAAAAAAAAAY :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0135.JPG
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0137.JPG
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0138.JPG
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0139.JPG
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0140.JPG
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ClaireNicole

Aww the babies are so cute!!!!!!! We have to make a plus sized mom thread lol so we can all keep in contact! 

I feel so stinkin fat! I can't move or bend over or roll over or do anything without so much effort and probably a grunt lol 

All you ladies look amazing as usual!


----------



## Thewrightsway

Well, it's been a while since I've posted bumps, I think there's a difference-you?

First: 16w 4d Second: 18w 5d
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/BWright98/bw.jpg https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/BWright98/1282226475.jpg


----------



## nikki-lou25

Here is my latest bump pic. I dont think I've grown much since the last one tbh but I'm just glad Im beginning to look pregnant :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







23+2 (1).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jessabella

Im so jelous of these photos..Im like you nikki..im just glad to have soem sort of bump so people can stop wondering if I just had 10 dounuts everyday for the past 4 months!


----------



## SisterRose

Just wanted to share a few bump pics I got back today, they were taken a month back at 32 weeks. Love them :cloud9:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/4-2.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/16.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/1-2.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

Bekklez said:


> Just wanted to share a few bump pics I got back today, they were taken a month back at 32 weeks. Love them :cloud9:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/4-2.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/16.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/1-2.jpg

gorgeous pictures :)


----------



## happigail

Lush pics bekklez!!!


----------



## happigail

I just took a 26+4 pic, but I was rushing and it was blurry and stuff but anyway here it is and I've grown a lotttttt!!!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4078/4911185828_631b97d085.jpg

Here's my 17, 21 and 24 pics for comparison

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/4835344548_d4e924700a.jpg


----------



## jessabella

Bekklez said:


> Just wanted to share a few bump pics I got back today, they were taken a month back at 32 weeks. Love them :cloud9:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/4-2.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/16.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/1-2.jpg

Oh myyy gooshhh you are so beautiful...i wish I could take georgous photos like this...


----------



## babydeabreu

jessabella -


> TTC for 3 years...was told it will never happen without IVF..decided to adopt a little angel instead..2 months later BFP

just wanted to say congratulations hun...you must be over the moon :) xx


----------



## Second Chance

Bekklez and Happigail, you both look amazing! I am so excited for both of you! I bet you are all so excited...


----------



## jessabella

babydeabreu said:


> jessabella -
> 
> 
> TTC for 3 years...was told it will never happen without IVF..decided to adopt a little angel instead..2 months later BFP
> 
> just wanted to say congratulations hun...you must be over the moon :) xxClick to expand...

oh my gosh beyond excitment!! We are just completely over the moon twice!:happydance: Felt sort of bad to turn down our adoption application as we had made up our mind and came to terms with not beable to naturally give birth...and there are so many children in need! :cry: even more so within our ethic mixture!


----------



## happigail

Second Chance said:


> Bekklez and Happigail, you both look amazing! I am so excited for both of you! I bet you are all so excited...

thanks so much!! Xxx


----------



## happigail

jessabella said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> jessabella -
> 
> 
> TTC for 3 years...was told it will never happen without IVF..decided to adopt a little angel instead..2 months later BFP
> 
> just wanted to say congratulations hun...you must be over the moon :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh my gosh beyond excitment!! We are just completely over the moon twice!:happydance: Felt sort of bad to turn down our adoption application as we had made up our mind and came to terms with not beable to naturally give birth...and there are so many children in need! :cry: even more so within our ethic mixture!Click to expand...

i adopted my first child :)


----------



## babydeabreu

jessabella said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> jessabella -
> 
> 
> TTC for 3 years...was told it will never happen without IVF..decided to adopt a little angel instead..2 months later BFP
> 
> just wanted to say congratulations hun...you must be over the moon :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh my gosh beyond excitment!! We are just completely over the moon twice!:happydance: Felt sort of bad to turn down our adoption application as we had made up our mind and came to terms with not beable to naturally give birth...and there are so many children in need! :cry: even more so within our ethic mixture!Click to expand...

i cant imagen the sadness when even the IVF didnt work for you...your heart must have just cried out :cry: im so so over joyed for you hun. my best friend cant have kids IVF didnt work and she even now is in bits but just dont show it. i bet you and hubby just cant wait to the little one arrives. again congrats i wish you a safe and healthy labour :) xx


----------



## jessabella

oh no..we didnt try the IVF..I thought it was going to be too emotional for me to go through and then I kept hearing about all the bi racial children that no one were adopting and just felt like that was a better direction at the time..then we just fell pregnant out of nowhere..The doctors thoguht something else was going on ..like a tumor that was releasing hormones that showed up as HCG...it was such an emotional time..but we are so excited to now be pregnant...I still think we might adopt later..lets just see how we can handle one little bugger!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

jessabella said:


> Im so jelous of these photos..Im like you nikki..im just glad to have soem sort of bump so people can stop wondering if I just had 10 dounuts everyday for the past 4 months!

I did too at 20 weeks. It will get better, I promise! I know it's frustrating to have to wait when all the skinny girls already have their perfect bumps, but you will get there :thumbup:


----------



## destinyfaith

love the pictures girls you all look truely goregous :D all have perfect bumps xx


----------



## babydeabreu

jessabella said:


> oh no..we didnt try the IVF..I thought it was going to be too emotional for me to go through and then I kept hearing about all the bi racial children that no one were adopting and just felt like that was a better direction at the time..then we just fell pregnant out of nowhere..The doctors thoguht something else was going on ..like a tumor that was releasing hormones that showed up as HCG...it was such an emotional time..but we are so excited to now be pregnant...I still think we might adopt later..lets just see how we can handle one little bugger!!

aww im just happy for you. nothing like trying and getting no where then out of no where you finally get your wish come true. i think thats lovely that even though your pregnant you still are concidering adopting afterwards. :hugs:


----------



## jessabella

Sue Dunhym said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> Im so jelous of these photos..Im like you nikki..im just glad to have soem sort of bump so people can stop wondering if I just had 10 dounuts everyday for the past 4 months!
> 
> I did too at 20 weeks. It will get better, I promise! I know it's frustrating to have to wait when all the skinny girls already have their perfect bumps, but you will get there :thumbup:Click to expand...

well everyone says I have a perfect little bump and I need to stop saying that I look fat..:growlmad: but you know what Im saying..its just how I feel..last week I finally got pregnant looks from others that I dont know ..
I think its also hard because well I lost 110lbs before and saw my belly deflate..and now to see it push past my boobs again...its doing my head in I think! But when I feel bub kick it makes me feel better andk now its all worth it again! :thumbup:


----------



## jessabella

babydeabreu said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> oh no..we didnt try the IVF..I thought it was going to be too emotional for me to go through and then I kept hearing about all the bi racial children that no one were adopting and just felt like that was a better direction at the time..then we just fell pregnant out of nowhere..The doctors thoguht something else was going on ..like a tumor that was releasing hormones that showed up as HCG...it was such an emotional time..but we are so excited to now be pregnant...I still think we might adopt later..lets just see how we can handle one little bugger!!
> 
> aww im just happy for you. nothing like trying and getting no where then out of no where you finally get your wish come true. i think thats lovely that even though your pregnant you still are concidering adopting afterwards. :hugs:Click to expand...

yes everyone thinks Im crazy..they are like ..well you got pregnant..that means maybe you can just get pregnant again..you dont NEED to adopt...
I sort of get upset..I mean but the kids still NEED to be adopted...and its so sad that mixed race children are the least to be adopted and just waiting thinking no one wants them becuause of thier diversity :cry:


----------



## babydeabreu

jessabella said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> oh no..we didnt try the IVF..I thought it was going to be too emotional for me to go through and then I kept hearing about all the bi racial children that no one were adopting and just felt like that was a better direction at the time..then we just fell pregnant out of nowhere..The doctors thoguht something else was going on ..like a tumor that was releasing hormones that showed up as HCG...it was such an emotional time..but we are so excited to now be pregnant...I still think we might adopt later..lets just see how we can handle one little bugger!!
> 
> aww im just happy for you. nothing like trying and getting no where then out of no where you finally get your wish come true. i think thats lovely that even though your pregnant you still are concidering adopting afterwards. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yes everyone thinks Im crazy..they are like ..well you got pregnant..that means maybe you can just get pregnant again..you dont NEED to adopt...
> I sort of get upset..I mean but the kids still NEED to be adopted...and its so sad that mixed race children are the least to be adopted and just waiting thinking no one wants them becuause of thier diversity :cry:Click to expand...

so very true. if in a couple of years i get to get a bigger house then me and my partner would love to adopt. we said it years ago and maybe now we both are more settled and more on our feet..maybe in couple of years we will consider it more. I wish these people that have massive houses have lots of money would do more. if i had a bigger house and good money i would have adopted years ago. :thumbup:


----------



## katsina

I am soooo inspired by all the pics of proud and beautiful mommies! The bumps are gorgeous and full of good ol' momma earth goddess energy! I am not showing yet but do feel the push under my belly button...no change in clothes just yet. I can't wait to get a good pic up and hopefully soon!


----------



## EmmyReece

jessabella said:


> yes everyone thinks Im crazy..they are like ..well you got pregnant..that means maybe you can just get pregnant again..you dont NEED to adopt...
> I sort of get upset..I mean but the kids still NEED to be adopted...and its so sad that mixed race children are the least to be adopted and just waiting thinking no one wants them becuause of thier diversity :cry:

I think it's amazing what you're planning on doing hun. I'm planning to adopt one day regardless of whether me and my fella have kids naturally, and would consider adopting a baby of mixed race. 

Your bumps look absolutely wonderful ladies :thumbup:


----------



## jessabella

EmmyReece said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> yes everyone thinks Im crazy..they are like ..well you got pregnant..that means maybe you can just get pregnant again..you dont NEED to adopt...
> I sort of get upset..I mean but the kids still NEED to be adopted...and its so sad that mixed race children are the least to be adopted and just waiting thinking no one wants them becuause of thier diversity :cry:
> 
> I think it's amazing what you're planning on doing hun. I'm planning to adopt one day regardless of whether me and my fella have kids naturally, and would consider adopting a baby of mixed race.
> 
> Your bumps look absolutely wonderful ladies :thumbup:Click to expand...

thats great...are you and your partner a mixed raced couple?? I ask because now the issue is they are very reluctant to give a mixed race child to anyone who isnt mixed race..which is silly because there are so many children in need in this category...aparently it depends on the location..my council will NOT consider a non mixed race couple to adopt a mixed race child unless they are mixed race or have particular exsperience in their cultural backgound.:growlmad:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I don't understand how anyone could say no to little mixed race kids! I think they are soooo stinkin cute! 

we are thinking about foster caring after we move next year! There are a lot of kids out there too that are older and no one wants to adopt them because of their age! Really sad!


----------



## happigail

I tend to not have much a voice in this thread for some reason, but wanted to say that my 10 year old son is adopted and dual heritage, he has been with me since he was 2 and 4 months. 
It has been an amazing experience, that I decided to do regardless of my fertility and I would really recommend it to ANYONE thinking about doing it in the future.


----------



## jessabella

ClaireNicole said:


> I don't understand how anyone could say no to little mixed race kids! I think they are soooo stinkin cute!
> 
> we are thinking about foster caring after we move next year! There are a lot of kids out there too that are older and no one wants to adopt them because of their age! Really sad!

yes but you have to understand as cute as they are say you are from a white family and a child is mixed white and black...and you dont know anything about african or carribean culture and so the theory that some have is that you wouldnt have anything to teach them about their african background..that is a big deal here in the UK..sharing the background and history..and being able to share their culture..and if you have no clue about it or any way to engage them..then you may do more harm than good..also I have heard potential parents in our adoption class say they only want a child that looks like them so that the child didnt get certain looks when out in public..that no one would know they were adopted unless asked or something like that..
I mean I understand what others are saying whether I agree or not.... but my issue is when someone is willing to open their home to any race and the council or agency says NO to them instead of just giving them insight or helping them learn about the childs culture when the time came...but yet the council will give a mixed race child to me and my husband just because we are mixed..and I know nothing about african cluture myself and neither does my husand..also not to mention I am 1/8 spanish and they will allow me to adopt a child mixed with Spanish background...WHHHATTT... I speak Italian and know more about Italian than my own culture yet they will give me a Spanish child..I just think the theory is flawed..my opinion


----------



## jessabella

happigail said:


> I tend to not have much a voice in this thread for some reason, but wanted to say that my 10 year old son is adopted and dual heritage, he has been with me since he was 2 and 4 months.
> It has been an amazing experience, that I decided to do regardless of my fertility and I would really recommend it to ANYONE thinking about doing it in the future.

awww thats amazing..wow he was young when you got him..how precious!!:thumbup:


----------



## happigail

jessabella said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> I tend to not have much a voice in this thread for some reason, but wanted to say that my 10 year old son is adopted and dual heritage, he has been with me since he was 2 and 4 months.
> It has been an amazing experience, that I decided to do regardless of my fertility and I would really recommend it to ANYONE thinking about doing it in the future.
> 
> awww thats amazing..wow he was young when you got him..how precious!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

He was born addicted to heroin which caused major problems, so was considered hard to adopt.... amazing really because he is incredibly wonderful! x


----------



## jessabella

awwww bless I really love hearing about stories like that..how great...I see his photo below..precious...

ohhhhh all this talk of adoption I forgot I had a photo to post..sorry not really a great photo but hubby wanted a new photo of me for his phone, on the one day Im just dressed in whatever to go to the markets!! blahh
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 36









hello world.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## happigail

jessabella said:


> awwww bless I really love hearing about stories like that..how great...I see his photo below..precious...
> 
> ohhhhh all this talk of adoption I forgot I had a photo to post..sorry not really a great photo but hubby wanted a new photo of me for his phone, on the one day Im just dressed in whatever to go to the markets!! blahh

you look fab!!! That's def a cute bump!


----------



## EmmyReece

jessabella said:


> thats great...are you and your partner a mixed raced couple?? I ask because now the issue is they are very reluctant to give a mixed race child to anyone who isnt mixed race..which is silly because there are so many children in need in this category...aparently it depends on the location..my council will NOT consider a non mixed race couple to adopt a mixed race child unless they are mixed race or have particular exsperience in their cultural backgound.:growlmad:

we're not a mixed race couple :( I guess it depends on my council doesn't it? it's something we're definitely going to be looking into once we're better off financially :thumbup:

btw your bump looks fantastic :D


----------



## Megg33k

I still stalk this thread... Its one of my favorites! I'm plus size after all... and I hope to get far enough in a pregnancy eventually to have a real bump... but that's neither here nor there. I just had to chime in...

As an adopted child, I just wanted to say thank you to all of you who are looking at adoption, regardless of if you can have biological children. Its an amazing thing to do for a child, and I'm SO grateful! I was adopted at 8 days old, and I can't remember any time that I ever didn't know I was adopted. In fact, one of the first things on the wall of my nursery was a plaque with a poem about being adopted!

"Not flesh of my flesh, nor bone of my bone;
But still miraculously my own.
Never forget for a single minute,
You didn't grow under my heart, but in it."

I'll never forget it, and even typing it brings tears to my eyes. Adoption shouldn't be some big family secret. It should be celebrated as the gift it is. I grew up knowing that my parents CHOSE me! I totally consider my biological father a sperm donor and my biological mother an egg donor/surrogate. I was never theirs! I have the most amazing family in the world, and I'd never, ever change a thing! 

Anyway... Didn't mean to write a book... Just wanted to again say thank you! :hugs:


----------



## happigail

Megg33k said:


> I still stalk this thread... Its one of my favorites! I'm plus size after all... and I hope to get far enough in a pregnancy eventually to have a real bump... but that's neither here nor there. I just had to chime in...
> 
> As an adopted child, I just wanted to say thank you to all of you who are looking at adoption, regardless of if you can have biological children. Its an amazing thing to do for a child, and I'm SO grateful! I was adopted at 8 days old, and I can't remember any time that I ever didn't know I was adopted. In fact, one of the first things on the wall of my nursery was a plaque with a poem about being adopted!
> 
> "Not flesh of my flesh, nor bone of my bone;
> But still miraculously my own.
> Never forget for a single minute,
> You didn't grow under my heart, but in it."
> 
> I'll never forget it, and even typing it brings tears to my eyes. Adoption shouldn't be some big family secret. It should be celebrated as the gift it is. I grew up knowing that my parents CHOSE me! I totally consider my biological father a sperm donor and my biological mother an egg donor/surrogate. I was never theirs! I have the most amazing family in the world, and I'd never, ever change a thing!
> 
> Anyway... Didn't mean to write a book... Just wanted to again say thank you! :hugs:

I have tears running down my face as I write this. Thank you SO much for saying what you've said.

My son is also completely aware of adoption and also understands and loves that against all odds we were meant for each other and I picked him! God I love him so much.

If you wouldn't mind could I use that poem in his room as well?


----------



## MrsJ08

Wow ladies, you've made me cry with your stories of adoption. I'm in awe of you all x


----------



## jessabella

I know I was thinking the same thing..Id like to save it for future use!! How amazing this thread has turned out to be...I am definanlty enjoying this forum more and more...


----------



## happigail

some Ashy love!!!
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2360/3542472087_ee9c53dd87.jpg


----------



## MrsJ08

Ah he's gorgeous. What a sweetie x


----------



## Megg33k

happigail said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I still stalk this thread... Its one of my favorites! I'm plus size after all... and I hope to get far enough in a pregnancy eventually to have a real bump... but that's neither here nor there. I just had to chime in...
> 
> As an adopted child, I just wanted to say thank you to all of you who are looking at adoption, regardless of if you can have biological children. Its an amazing thing to do for a child, and I'm SO grateful! I was adopted at 8 days old, and I can't remember any time that I ever didn't know I was adopted. In fact, one of the first things on the wall of my nursery was a plaque with a poem about being adopted!
> 
> "Not flesh of my flesh, nor bone of my bone;
> But still miraculously my own.
> Never forget for a single minute,
> You didn't grow under my heart, but in it."
> 
> I'll never forget it, and even typing it brings tears to my eyes. Adoption shouldn't be some big family secret. It should be celebrated as the gift it is. I grew up knowing that my parents CHOSE me! I totally consider my biological father a sperm donor and my biological mother an egg donor/surrogate. I was never theirs! I have the most amazing family in the world, and I'd never, ever change a thing!
> 
> Anyway... Didn't mean to write a book... Just wanted to again say thank you! :hugs:
> 
> I have tears running down my face as I write this. Thank you SO much for saying what you've said.
> 
> My son is also completely aware of adoption and also understands and loves that against all odds we were meant for each other and I picked him! God I love him so much.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind could I use that poem in his room as well?Click to expand...

Aww! Now you've made me cry again! LOL Of course you can use it! I found it several places on the internet trying to find out if it had a proper name. But, I can't seem to find the original author or title! I know its forever embedded in my memory! I haven't seen it in at least 20+ years, and I still knew it word for word! Please use it... Obviously, that goes for anyone! :thumbup: Its an amazing poem... I cherish it! <3

Your son sounds like such a lucky boy... a life full of love! Good job, honey! I guarantee that he'll never forget what you've done for him! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

happigail said:


> some Ashy love!!!
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2360/3542472087_ee9c53dd87.jpg

OMG! What a gorgeous little boy! You can see the love in that photo! :cloud9:


----------



## happigail

Thank you so much!! I am going use etsy.com its a site for hand made stuff, that way I can commission someone to make it if I cant find it!

Ash has brought me nothing but utter joy, I am so glad I did it, but then my whole life I wanted to do adopt SO much.

I come from a family of 2 adopted kids and 2 biological so its always been normal family life!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

So here's the progress of the last 10 weeks, from 22 to 32 weeks. Big difference, eh? Take heart, those of you at around 22 and waiting for a proper bump, it'll happen!

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/DSCF2957-2.jpg

Today:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4916330245_ee14aff5d8.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4916934600_3991995fe7.jpg

:)


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you look so great Sue, what a beautiful bump :) Congrats


----------



## jessabella

happigail said:


> some Ashy love!!!
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2360/3542472087_ee9c53dd87.jpg

omg...he is so BEAUTIFUL!! :kiss:


----------



## babydeabreu

happigail said:


> some Ashy love!!!
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2360/3542472087_ee9c53dd87.jpg

ahh thats a lovely photo of you both :) i can see where he gets his looks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bexyd31

Sue Dunhym said:


> So here's the progress of the last 10 weeks, from 22 to 32 weeks. Big difference, eh? Take heart, those of you at around 22 and waiting for a proper bump, it'll happen!
> 
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/DSCF2957-2.jpg
> 
> Today:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4916330245_ee14aff5d8.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4916934600_3991995fe7.jpg
> 
> :)

Lovely bump Sue. Fab black dress too! :happydance:


----------



## jogami

Me at 29 + 3 ~ getting there :D
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks 3 days bump pictures 001.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 2









29 weeks 3 days bump pictures 002.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 2









29 weeks 3 days bump pictures 003.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 4









29 weeks 3 days bump pictures 004.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 2









29 weeks 3 days bump pictures 005.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## becci :)

jogami said:


> Me at 29 + 3 ~ getting there :D

Pretty similar to mine, it looks very neat, hopefully mine will be as smooth as yours in 2 weeks x


----------



## becci :)

keep forgetting how far on I am, it should be as smooth as yours in 1 week! christ I have lost another week lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

To all you girls without stretch marks: :hissy: I kind of want to beat you up!!!
Its not fair that my tummy looks like a road map in braile and your tummys look so smooth and round!:grr:

:haha:

You ladies look amazing with your bumps! I'm very jealous!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Mate, I've got stretch marks galore. Right accross the middle of my belly! Bright red ones! My husband doesn't seem to mind though, so they can stay.


----------



## ClaireNicole

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1780.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1778.jpg
Just some fun bump pics! Its usally all business with just my tummy and thats it.... well this is me all primed to go out! lol


----------



## Catters

^^^ OMG you look beautiful! I am totally in love with that dress! :flower:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thats only funny because my husband HATES IT! Everytime I put it on hes like "ugh that looks like something your mom would wear" which is NOT a compliment lol (my poor mom)

but I love it and its sooooooooo comfy! It was 7 dollars at Target in maternity ON SALE! YAY!


----------



## babydeabreu

ClaireNicole said:


> https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1780.jpg
> https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1778.jpg
> Just some fun bump pics! Its usally all business with just my tummy and thats it.... well this is me all primed to go out! lol

jeaz..sexy mumma alert sexy mumma alert lol damn hun if i was a man id give your husband a run for his money i think you look sexy lol :dohh: lol you look lovely hun and your bump is just gorgeous :)


----------



## becs0375

Claire you look fabulous xx


----------



## Catters

ClaireNicole said:


> Thats only funny because my husband HATES IT! Everytime I put it on hes like "ugh that looks like something your mom would wear" which is NOT a compliment lol (my poor mom)
> 
> but I love it and its sooooooooo comfy! It was 7 dollars at Target in maternity ON SALE! YAY!

:rofl: That is SOOO not what I get.. I see 'walks on the beach', 'summer fun', just .. awesome.. I love it! and $7? omg.. perfect!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jogami

becci :) said:


> jogami said:
> 
> 
> Me at 29 + 3 ~ getting there :D
> 
> Pretty similar to mine, it looks very neat, hopefully mine will be as smooth as yours in 2 weeks xClick to expand...

Aw thanks hun! :flower: but I don't feel so smooth! LOL Sometimes I feel small and other days I feel wonky?!?!? Would love to see your bump too! Post a pic :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jogami

ClaireNicole said:


> https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1780.jpg
> https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1778.jpg
> Just some fun bump pics! Its usally all business with just my tummy and thats it.... well this is me all primed to go out! lol

You look BEAAAAAAAAAUTIFUL! :flower: xxx


----------



## jogami

ClaireNicole said:


> To all you girls without stretch marks: :hissy: I kind of want to beat you up!!!
> Its not fair that my tummy looks like a road map in braile and your tummys look so smooth and round!:grr:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You ladies look amazing with your bumps! I'm very jealous!

Wear them proudly hun! They are you "Mommy Marks!" xxx


----------



## Second Chance

Aww Claire you are looking so cute :thumbup::thumbup: I love the dress too by the way! I cant believe how far you've come... Ive been stalking you :blush: I just love watching your bump grow :flower: Cant wait to see whats cookin in that hot little oven of yours :hugs:


----------



## becci :)

Ok heres mine at 28+6, with a huge insect bite above my belly button!
Its not letting me upload more than 1 so here goes :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Photo_00003.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Megg33k

You look gorgeous, Claire! And, I LOVE that dress! Your hubby's crazy if he hates it... or your mum is very fashionable! Hard to say which! LOL That's the way a bump pic should be done!!! So lovely! :hugs:

P.S. I want the dress, and I'm not even preggo yet! Haha!


----------



## pichi

becci your bump looks nice and neat.

i forgot to take a 29w photo this morning :dohh: will take one tomorrow i think hah

EDIT : just went and took one now... I'm flat at the tummy button
 



Attached Files:







29.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jogami

becci :) said:


> Ok heres mine at 28+6, with a huge insect bite above my belly button!
> Its not letting me upload more than 1 so here goes :thumbup:

Awwwwwwwww so cute Becci :):):)

yip you're round too! LOL Xxx


----------



## tah_map

I think I'm doomed to never get a real bump! I'm struggling with this rather hard. Here's my group of photos (16w, 18w & today's 22+5) and my stand alone 22+5 pic. What do you guys think?

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4121/4926504124_1f4619e8fa.jpg
16 to 22+5

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4101/4926504082_9fe96fde8a.jpg
22+5 by tah_map, on Flickr


----------



## becci :)

tah_map said:


> I think I'm doomed to never get a real bump! I'm struggling with this rather hard. I'm working to get you guys photos so you can chime in, but I don't see any difference between my 16w & today's 22+5 bump. :-(
> 
> [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4926504124/][img]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4121/4926504124_1f4619e8fa.jpg[/url]
> 16 to 22+5 by tah_map, on Flickr [/QUOTE]
> 
> My bump didnt start showing properly until I was about 24 weeks hang in there :hugs:


----------



## ladym33

my pics so far never seen the bump pages before

i have put them backwards

1st pic is 24 weeks
2nd pic is 1 weeks
3rd pic is 20 weeks
4th pic is 18 weeks
 



Attached Files:







24.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 7









21.jpg
File size: 2.6 KB
Views: 471









20.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 469









18.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 468


----------



## tah_map

ClaireNicole said:


> Thats only funny because my husband HATES IT! Everytime I put it on hes like "ugh that looks like something your mom would wear" which is NOT a compliment lol (my poor mom)
> 
> but I love it and its sooooooooo comfy! It was 7 dollars at Target in maternity ON SALE! YAY!

I think it's super-cute on you! And YEA sales!

Awesome bump, too! :thumbup:


----------



## brea

monst_18 said:


> I'm really sorry about this picture but i am being brave and wanted to show you how bad my b is - anyone think i will ever pop out completely or even that i look pregnant and not fat!
> 
> took lots of guts for this so here goes!!!
> 
> :blush:
> 
> BTW excuse white tummy brown arms - have been on holiday!!

i have been searching for someone like me. i have a B just like your pic and i was worried i was alone like this. i guess i'm ok and normal. thank you. did you ever round out?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

A rare appearance in a dress.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4931039845_96d9b10395_z.jpg


----------



## billiejo

awh you look so pretty :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beautiful!


----------



## ClaireNicole

AWww Fran you look smokin hot! Whats the occasion?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks :shy:

It's a colleague's wedding.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Fran you look amazing! *slight jealousy* haha!!


----------



## happigail

lushious dress!!


----------



## happigail

Here's my 27+4 

BTW I'm a 22/24

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4081/4935985190_1fe335ca1f.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Aww happygail you look amazing, I would never see you as a 22 you look so GREAT!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

New pictures!!! From a longggg time ago (about 3 minutes lol) YAY!

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/32weeks.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/32weeks2.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/bumpcollage-2.jpg

I LOVE LOVE my bump collage!! I'm so glad that I found BNB if for NOTHING else that I never would have thought to have one untill I saw the other girls with theirs.... of course I love BNB really for the other moms and m2b here that are so awesome!


----------



## happigail

Second Chance said:


> Aww happygail you look amazing, I would never see you as a 22 you look so GREAT!!

awwwwww thank you so much! I think sometimes because i'm tall in pics i look thinner, but i am a big girl! That dress is a 24/26! X


----------



## katsina

Everybody looks beautiful...love the collage!


----------



## mummy2be123

happigail said:


> Here's my 27+4
> 
> BTW I'm a 22/24
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4081/4935985190_1fe335ca1f.jpg

Wow 22/24 !! Sorry but you look so much slimmer then that. I'm a size 16/18 and you look soooo much slimmer then me and you having a lovely bump gives me a bit of hope ill have one in a few weeks lol :happydance:


----------



## makeithappen

your bumps are all beautiful......definitely gorgeous babies in all these bellies :happydance:

30+2 bump pic............


----------



## izziebelle

Havent updated in ages.. so asked my otherhalf to take a picture for me! Didnt realise my tum looked like this until i saw the picture.. 
30+1
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/DSCF2553-1.jpg

4weeks
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/4weeks.jpg


----------



## happigail

mummy2be123 said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> Here's my 27+4
> 
> BTW I'm a 22/24
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4081/4935985190_1fe335ca1f.jpg
> 
> Wow 22/24 !! Sorry but you look so much slimmer then that. I'm a size 16/18 and you look soooo much slimmer then me and you having a lovely bump gives me a bit of hope ill have one in a few weeks lol :happydance:Click to expand...

Awww thanks! I think maybe its being tall and also I don't have one bit of me bigger than another, I am generously proportioned all over as my midwife said! LOL!!


----------



## MrsEngland

My 18,19 and 20 week pics. 

https://i35.tinypic.com/2j2alaw.jpg


----------



## happigail

izziebelle said:


> Havent updated in ages.. so asked my otherhalf to take a picture for me! Didnt realise my tum looked like this until i saw the picture..
> 30+1
> https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/DSCF2553-1.jpg
> 
> 4weeks
> https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/kentlass_18/Pingu/4weeks.jpg


You are gorgeousssssssssss!!!!!! LOVE the bump! x


----------



## happigail

MrsEngland said:


> My 18,19 and 20 week pics.
> 
> https://i35.tinypic.com/2j2alaw.jpg

Gorgy! Love the tops as well! funky!


----------



## MrsEngland

Lol i'm a sucker for stripes i live in them...probably shouldn't wear them being my size but oh well. Love my heart top looks super cute with my dungarees hehe.


----------



## Second Chance

Izzie, and Mrs England you both look so great wow you both have grown so much as well. 

Happygail, you are very welcome you truly look amazing :hugs:

And Claire- you have grown so much I cant believe I have seen you grow since the beginning its so amazing to watch how far youve come! I cant wait to see that little girl :flower:


----------



## SisterRose

Hopefully these will be my last bump pictures as I'm being induced on Friday! then I can post baby pictures :happydance:

37+6 so more or less 38 weeks :haha:
My OH took the second!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF9528.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 12









DSCF9539.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## destinyfaith

Bekklez said:


> Hopefully these will be my last bump pictures as I'm being induced on Friday! then I can post baby pictures :happydance:
> 
> 37+6 so more or less 38 weeks :haha:
> My OH took the second!

hi hun how comes they are inducing you before your date? i was asking this in my journal i have a growth scan 34 weeks and they wil tell me what is what, if they baby gets to big do they induce you then or will they still wait for LO to come naturally before your date ? x i love your bump :D its amazing and just perfect! x


----------



## izziebelle

Thanks for the nice comments :flower:

& love your bump Bekklez! i wana no the same as what Destiny asked aswel lol
xxx


----------



## SisterRose

I've got gestational diabetes so they cant let me go past 40 weeks, they usually induce between 38-39 weeks depending on everything and I've had high blood pressure throughout and baby is measuring small for dates. So induction it is!


----------



## izziebelle

ahh right. (hug) its ace to know what day your going to meet her though lol xx


----------



## destinyfaith

ooo i see ... hope my baby comes early! there is a good chance ill have the diabetis too my sister is a insulin diabetic and i have a high bmi .. have the test at 28 week along with a growth scan at 34 x


----------



## izziebelle

hate to burst your bubble destiny. But my Grammie was a insulin diabetic, and i have a high BMI & iv not got diabetes or a high BP. Which obviously im over the moon about as i couldnt live on a no sugar diet lol! But the only bum is you have to go by when the baby wants to arrive lol xxx


----------



## SisterRose

My mum is type two diabetic and so is my grandad, neither of them are insulin reliant though and I've managed to control my GD on diet only without any tablets or insulin so I think I have them to thank for the gestational diabetes! it really is tough living on a no sugar diet :dohh: thank heavens for low sugar trifle! 

x


----------



## izziebelle

It must be hun! I was dreading the results coming back, as how can you have a summer with no ice cream. Then again the summer was very early! lol 

Youv not got long left till you can induldge again :flower: xx


----------



## cerrie311

here I am last night so 16.6 weeks (all black shirt) and 4.5 weeks purple undershirt, I'm a size 18....
 



Attached Files:







16.6 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 31









6-12-10 4w5d side.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 33


----------



## destinyfaith

its obvs good thing that i wouldnt get it! i hope i dont :D as you say hard to live with out sugar lol! but MW said its a good chance so was just doing off her, my BP has been around 140/88 so pretty high but hope that drops !! i hope your baby girl is here bekklez! as you were being induce yest :D xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

cerrie311 said:


> here I am last night so 16.6 weeks (all black shirt) and 4.5 weeks purple undershirt, I'm a size 18....

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Today's pic, 34 weeks:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/4961114678_5a282823b0_z.jpg

:D


----------



## EmmyReece

Sue your bump is beautiful ... I love checking on here and seeing all the lovely bumps, really can't wait for one of my own, just got to get pregnant first lol


----------



## MrsJ08

Great bump Fran - you are glowing!

Here is my 38+5 bump - I've had enough now, baby please come soon.........
 



Attached Files:







38wksa.JPG
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Megg33k

Fran, you look so amazing! And, so happy!!! :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww love the new pic fran!! Lookin ab fab :) all glowing n healthy too!!


----------



## jessabella

I finally took some photos for my 23 week!!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7









3.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 11


----------



## happigail

Ugh I've not done one for ages, she seems to be back nestled in my back again, so bump is looking like 22 weeks-ish AND I'm not feeling her movements as much because they are being absorbed back there :(

Will update when she decides to turn herself around again.


----------



## cerrie311

Sue Dunhym said:


> Today's pic, 34 weeks:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/4961114678_5a282823b0_z.jpg
> 
> :D

looking good too yourself mama!


----------



## Lotti1978

Hi

Ive moved to 3rd tri but wanted to come back and show my latest bump pic.

28+2

Im size 18 top and 16 bottom....this has stayed the same
Most ppl say I look all bump (those who know me and my shape)
Some look and say 'Oh you have a way to go' or look surprised at my big bump and that Im not about to pop! Cheeky!

Hope you are all well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Here's mine at 25 weeks!!


----------



## tah_map

So... it's been a while. Here's my 24+6 pic from today. Am I starting to get a bump? I'm actually carrying him rather low, but the top of my B bump seems to be what's growing!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/4973411585_a5bff41837.jpg 24+6 (2) by tah_map, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ladym33

mine updated now 26 weeks :D
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









3.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









4.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3









5.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









6.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tah_map

Where has everyone gone? Have they jumped ship to 3rd trimester? :-(


----------



## pichi

heres 31week bumple :flower:
 



Attached Files:







31.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 9


----------



## izziebelle

loving everyones bumps! il try and update mine tomorrow, xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

pichi said:


> heres 31week bumple :flower:

Lookng proper pregnant now. I approve :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

- Butterfly - said:


> View attachment 114924
> Here's mine at 25 weeks!!

I was trying to work out why you were holding a TV remote to your side, but just realised it's the camera! Looking good :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tah_map said:


> So... it's been a while. Here's my 24+6 pic from today. Am I starting to get a bump? I'm actually carrying him rather low, but the top of my B bump seems to be what's growing!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/4973411585_a5bff41837.jpg 24+6 (2) by tah_map, on Flickr[/IMG]

It's kind of difficult to tell at that angle. Give us a wider shot!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ladym33 said:


> mine updated now 26 weeks :D

You have a nicely shaped bump :thumbup: Very balanced.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tah_map said:


> Where has everyone gone? Have they jumped ship to 3rd trimester? :-(

Well, this thread works best if people comment on each other's photos as well as posting their own. ;)


----------



## minties

Haha! 3rd tri is scarey...I admit I still look at 2nd tri more often.

I'm going to take some bump pics later and put them up.

Edit: managed to get them after I posted. 29+3
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1343.JPG
File size: 144.4 KB
Views: 4









DSCF1345.JPG
File size: 180.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## destinyfaith

i love all your bumps! i feel slightly small seeing all you gorgeous bumps! im size 16 and well i dont think you cant tell lol, 1st pic 4 weeks, 2nd 16 weeks, and last in my 23 week bump taken yesterday lol im not even showing much :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







4weeks[1].jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 11









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 7









23 weeks.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fraggles

destinyfaith said:


> i love all your bumps! i feel slightly small seeing all you gorgeous bumps! im size 16 and well i dont think you cant tell lol, 1st pic 4 weeks, 2nd 16 weeks, and last in my 23 week bump taken yesterday lol im not even showing much :growlmad:

I think you definitely have a bump there hun


----------



## destinyfaith

i dont feel like i have much of 1 for 23 weeks lol hope i just go masssive lol x


----------



## bexbexbex

destiny - wonderful bump! Is yours hard? Mines is a wee bit bigger than yours but not hard only when i lie on my back. Just wondering when it will get harder? Any thoughts ladies? X x


----------



## destinyfaith

bexbexbex said:


> destiny - wonderful bump! Is yours hard? Mines is a wee bit bigger than yours but not hard only when i lie on my back. Just wondering when it will get harder? Any thoughts ladies? X x

ye its pretty hard now, specially around the belly button as you say its alot harder when i lay on my back, should be firming up soon i hope i get abit bigger too! x


----------



## Fraggles

destinyfaith said:


> i dont feel like i have much of 1 for 23 weeks lol hope i just go masssive lol x

My baby is tucked in the back so ive a smaller bump this time


----------



## becci :)

My bump is only hard in the parts where baby is sticking out!


----------



## destinyfaith

am i small for 23 weeks tho? im suppose to be having a large baby and his dates are above average for my dates ihave another scan on 16th nov to see how big he is to see if i need induced ekk x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

It may just be that you haven't quite blossomed yet, destinyfaith. It took me a while too. For example, here is me at 23 weeks:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4716992434_57b1dbb693_m.jpg

And here I was 10 weeks later:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4916336317_c8a8e047a7_m.jpg

Big difference, see? You will get there, I promise!


----------



## becci :)

destinyfaith said:


> i love all your bumps! i feel slightly small seeing all you gorgeous bumps! im size 16 and well i dont think you cant tell lol, 1st pic 4 weeks, 2nd 16 weeks, and last in my 23 week bump taken yesterday lol im not even showing much :growlmad:

I didnt start properly showing until around 26 weeks this was me at around 23 weeks barely any bump at all!
 



Attached Files:







d1fb37fdb92b489f8694198d99a7e7ee.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Second Chance

All you ladies look so great! I am so excited for you all I miss being pregnant! lol Enjoy it while you can and congrats


----------



## Pippasdvision

All the bumps are beautiful I love them! Almost gives me the confidance to take one myself but still can not look at myself in the mirror yet.


----------



## destinyfaith

:D i dont feel as bad now! thanks girl for the 23 weeks piccys ! im guessing few weeks ill get bigger!? x


----------



## tah_map

Sue Dunhym said:


> It may just be that you haven't quite blossomed yet, destinyfaith. It took me a while too. For example, here is me at 23 weeks:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4716992434_57b1dbb693_m.jpg
> 
> And here I was 10 weeks later:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4916336317_c8a8e047a7_m.jpg
> 
> Big difference, see? You will get there, I promise!

I think this is how mine is going... while I feel like I'm showing I don't know that I'm quite there yet. Here's a bigger version of my "starter" bump:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/4974028676_daa486ca31.jpg
24+6 (4) by tah_map, on Flickr


----------



## Second Chance

Aw hun you look great!


----------



## destinyfaith

love bump :D i like you dress :D x


----------



## tah_map

destinyfaith said:


> love bump :D i like you dress :D x

Thanks! My mom bought it for me when I was still in my first trimester. She figured with leggings I could wear it through the summer and into the fall... and she's right. Most comfortable thing I own, I swear. :happydance:


----------



## destinyfaith

its lovely hun :) good buy on mums part :D x


----------



## emmalouise079

HI there
I'm a size 16-18 and here's my bump from last week on the left @ 23 weeks, and the one on the right is 22 weeks
:) Emma xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0668.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0648.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tah_map

emmalouise079 said:


> HI there
> I'm a size 16-18 and here's my bump from last week on the left @ 23 weeks, and the one on the right is 22 weeks
> :) Emma xxx

Super-cute bump! :thumbup: And so round already! I can't wait to have such a beautiful round bump. I'm ahead of you, but am really, really tall... I seem to be taking forever to get a good bump.


----------



## Megg33k

You all look so lovely! I can't wait to be posting in here again! :hugs:


----------



## Second Chance

Soon Megg, You'll be posting before you know it love :)


----------



## Megg33k

I will! :) Thanks!!! Your little one is getting more and more adorable by the day! :hugs:


----------



## Pinky383

Hi everyone, ive been looking on here for a while at other peoples bumps, i have a B belly and just want my belly to look rounder and more pregnant,i just feel soo fat at the moment. 

Hear are my pictures, ive gained 5 pound since getting pregnant and i keep just thinking im looking fatter not pregnant.

White pjs 14 weeks pregnant and this is how i looked from the begining.

Red knickers 17 weeks and look terribly fat not pregnant! Boohoo
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 8









7.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## billiejo

hun there's DEFINATELY the start of a bump there, BIG difference in the two pics.. dont worry.. still early days my bumps only just popped in the last 3weeks so you will get there :) :)


----------



## destinyfaith

i see a massive difference in you bump pinky :D


----------



## destinyfaith

ok so as you know i had a little issue saying my bump was small for 23 weeks, other day i had cramping and really sore belly and i think ive acually popped or something! heres a naked bump!! p.s dont mind the s/marks :blush:
 



Attached Files:







13092010414.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## becci :)

Pinky383 said:


> Hi everyone, ive been looking on here for a while at other peoples bumps, i have a B belly and just want my belly to look rounder and more pregnant,i just feel soo fat at the moment.
> 
> Hear are my pictures, ive gained 5 pound since getting pregnant and i keep just thinking im looking fatter not pregnant.
> 
> White pjs 14 weeks pregnant and this is how i looked from the begining.
> 
> Red knickers 17 weeks and look terribly fat not pregnant! Boohoo

definately a big difference there :happydance:


----------



## tah_map

Pinky -- there's a total difference in your bump! I'm further along than you and I think your bump is better than mine!

Destiny -- That's a great bump! I'm almost 26w and I wish mine would pop & be all round and proper. I think it looks great. :-D


----------



## cerrie311

Here I am 17+4 felt A LOT of flutters today  B bellly is starting to become a D belly with the help of maternity pants lol
 



Attached Files:







17w4d.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7









17w4d top.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cerrie311

destinyfaith said:


> ok so as you know i had a little issue saying my bump was small for 23 weeks, other day i had cramping and really sore belly and i think ive acually popped or something! heres a naked bump!! p.s dont mind the s/marks :blush:

OMG your bump is awesome! Looking good!!


----------



## cerrie311

Pinky383 said:


> Hi everyone, ive been looking on here for a while at other peoples bumps, i have a B belly and just want my belly to look rounder and more pregnant,i just feel soo fat at the moment.
> 
> Hear are my pictures, ive gained 5 pound since getting pregnant and i keep just thinking im looking fatter not pregnant.
> 
> White pjs 14 weeks pregnant and this is how i looked from the begining.
> 
> Red knickers 17 weeks and look terribly fat not pregnant! Boohoo

Looking good mama! Nice bump! You look beautiful.


----------



## jessabella

cerrie311 said:


> Here I am 17+4 felt A LOT of flutters today  *B bellly is starting to become a D belly with the help of maternity pants *lol

Funny you say that ...I wont go anywhere without pants that have the over the bump thing..it makes the belly actaully look round..and more preggers vs fat! I love it:haha:


----------



## cerrie311

jessabella said:


> cerrie311 said:
> 
> 
> Here I am 17+4 felt A LOT of flutters today  *B bellly is starting to become a D belly with the help of maternity pants *lol
> 
> Funny you say that ...I wont go anywhere without pants that have the over the bump thing..it makes the belly actaully look round..and more preggers vs fat! I love it:haha:Click to expand...

hahaha its amazing....I love it too


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pinky383 said:


> Hi everyone, ive been looking on here for a while at other peoples bumps, i have a B belly and just want my belly to look rounder and more pregnant,i just feel soo fat at the moment.
> 
> Hear are my pictures, ive gained 5 pound since getting pregnant and i keep just thinking im looking fatter not pregnant.
> 
> White pjs 14 weeks pregnant and this is how i looked from the begining.
> 
> Red knickers 17 weeks and look terribly fat not pregnant! Boohoo

Hi, chiming in! I have a B belly too and dont take pics because of it. Well at least I dont post them I should say. Hopefully we will round out soon!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I can&#8217;t wait for my jelly belly to become a proper bump! I&#8217;m a size 16 up top, 18 bottom but I have a horrible spare tyre which I have had for years (even when I was a size 12) I keep looking to see if I can spot any changes all that I can tell is that my belly is getting harder and harder every day.

Am too self conscious to share a picture at the moment but maybe when my baby belly pops I might pluck up the courage.

You are all looking lovely :thumbup:


----------



## lyns20

baby.love said:


> I'm a + size girl (16) and proud :)
> 
> Here was my bump at 23 weeks
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/23weeksx4.jpg
> 
> BTW you look fab hun.. xxxx

hi ur bump is so neat, im only 17 weeks pregnant and a size 16, jus wondering when you first started showing. because at the moment all i have is a little bit hardness 

xxx


----------



## bexyd31

Hi Ladies,

Gorgeous BUMPS everwhere! I love this thread - Your all looking fab. Here's are my bump pictures - 5 weeks, 18 weeks, 23 weeks, 27 weeks, 31 weeks.

I am a uk 14 and have a serious mummy tummy left over from my two previous c-sections. My b-bump went pretty early on, all I can say is thank goodness for big pants and over the bump leggings/Jeans :)

Bexy x x
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks - edit.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 7









18 weeks - edit.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4









20 weeks - edit.jpg
File size: 71.7 KB
Views: 3









27 weeks edit.jpg
File size: 126.9 KB
Views: 3









31 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tah_map

I'm finding the top of my B belly is bigger than the bottom... all my guts getting smushed upwards, I suppose. Anyone else having this issue or anyone had it in the past? When did it go away and allow you to round out?


----------



## tah_map

bexyd31 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Gorgeous BUMPS everwhere! I love this thread - Your all looking fab. Here's are my bump pictures - 5 weeks, 18 weeks, 23 weeks, 27 weeks, 31 weeks.
> 
> I am a uk 14 and have a serious mummy tummy left over from my two previous c-sections. My b-bump went pretty early on, all I can say is thank goodness for big pants and over the bump leggings/Jeans :)
> 
> Bexy x x

Such a great bump!


----------



## becci :)

tah_map said:


> I'm finding the top of my B belly is bigger than the bottom... all my guts getting smushed upwards, I suppose. Anyone else having this issue or anyone had it in the past? When did it go away and allow you to round out?

I had that until about 25 weeks, it was so depressing for me to look at although noone ever commented on it, I made it worse by using a bump band and supportive trousers so everything was 'held in' at the bottom anyway! But it does go, I am a size 18 bottom and 16 top and at 31 weeks I think I look in proportion now!


----------



## destinyfaith

all ur bumpz are so gorgeous! Love looking at the bumps on here. X thanks all who comment on my bump. It pretty hard now and geting in n out of the car is a total misson! Lol x


----------



## MrsEngland

https://i53.tinypic.com/2aepdup.jpg Naked bump at 22 weeks (icky stretch marks =(((

https://i54.tinypic.com/8vy8vr.jpg Clothed bump at 23 weeks.


----------



## MissAma

Finally past V Day!

24 weeks.

Anyone else's changes shape a lot? Some days it's round as a ball and rather pointy and some days it becomes more spread out and lower depending how Miss is sat.
 



Attached Files:







copies 127.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Pippasdvision

thats really normal depends on where baby is lying. I got it with my last loads


----------



## destinyfaith

sometimes i get a little bump above my bellybutton like somethings poking out lol then next day it will be gone! i wonder if its part of my little one lol x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey everyone! I've been really lurky this week... creepy stalker reading and not posting :D Just haven't had much to say! Its def time for a new bump picture of me but my mom has my camera :( So I have to wait untill next week!

all you ladies look amazing! I'm having size envy... I might as well be a guy in a locker room :blush: I feel like everyone is bigger then me :(


----------



## Pinky383

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments, it look alot of courage to put naked belly pics on when i dong have a defined bump yet. Definitly agree with others, maternity leggings and jeans make me much more rounder and actualy look pregnant. Yay! Longing for the day I look pregnant while naked though lol. I'm now 17 weeks 5 days. 

Love all your bumps you all look so lovely!


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/7ec6d4e6.jpg

Here is my 27+5 bump :) I finally think I look pregnant yay!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yay Nik! Definitely pregnant bump there :D


----------



## jessabella

MrsEngland said:


> https://i53.tinypic.com/2aepdup.jpg Naked bump at 22 weeks (icky stretch marks =(((
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/8vy8vr.jpg Clothed bump at 23 weeks.

aww my fellow tatty teddy loving friend...you look beautiful beautiful!!I wish I was brave enough to put my bare bump up...maybe if it looked half as good as you girls..


----------



## tah_map

ClaireNicole said:


> Hey everyone! I've been really lurky this week... creepy stalker reading and not posting :D Just haven't had much to say! Its def time for a new bump picture of me but my mom has my camera :( So I have to wait untill next week!
> 
> all you ladies look amazing! I'm having size envy... I might as well be a guy in a locker room :blush: I feel like everyone is bigger then me :(

I've been wondering where you've been! 

Your bump was absolutely gorgeous the last time you posted, so I'm sure it's still gorgeous! It might even be more so now than it was before. 

Can't wait to see an updated bump. I'm just hoping to sort of get mine going. I'm 26 weeks already. I just want to holler at my belly to "hurry up!" LOL


----------



## babyanise

lovely bumps ladies:flower:


----------



## MrsEngland

jessabella said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Naked bump at 22 weeks (icky stretch marks =(((
> Clothed bump at 23 weeks.
> 
> aww my fellow tatty teddy loving friend...you look beautiful beautiful!!I wish I was brave enough to put my bare bump up...maybe if it looked half as good as you girls..Click to expand...

ah thanks hun...looks much better clothed but stretch marks are a part of pregnancy and i guess we got get used to them!


----------



## jrkjcds

Here's my 25w2d pic
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0066.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Sue Dunhym

36 weeks :)

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5005454026_55437f1eaa_z.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5004843537_93647ab44f_z.jpg

And a collage. One photo every 2 weeks from 22 weeks - 36 weeks :D

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/34c-1.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you look so great All of you!!


----------



## tah_map

Sue -- you look so great! Your bump is gorgeous, and you are totally glowing. I love your collage, too.


----------



## Pippasdvision

Okay here we go. Sorry about the mess in the background we are redeccorating and the rest of upstairs seems to have taken up residence in our bedroom. I am 16+6 with my third and was a 16-18 pre-pregnancy


----------



## destinyfaith

lovely bump girls ill have a repost in a couple days at 25 weeks ekkk not that ive changed any :D x


----------



## jessabella

jealous I still dont look as great as you girls!


----------



## xnewxmummyx

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous!! All of ur bumps look fab! I am a size 20 STILL, still wearing pre-pregnancy clothes, if a little uncomfortable sometimes! But my bump is not obvious yet :( My tummy is still quite soft too, and squigy, is this normal?? when I sit down, I still get the "rolls" ... No, I wouldn't say I have any bump at all yet :( I am 17+4

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pippasdvision

mine is really wierd i got a bloat shelf at about 8 weeks which just made me look fat but it is slowly going hary from the top down lol so at the mo the top is quite hard and it is wobbly underneath though I can definatly feel the uterus there whereas further up it feels like a sofa arm hard in the middle but with a bit of padding on top. With my firswt I was not plus size and stayed looking not pregnant till I was about 22-24 weeks still in pre-pregnancy clothes and all. With my second I popped at about 20 weeks and though my clothes were tight I was still in them till about 16 weeks (was a size 14). All bumps are different but I ould not worry it will come. I find when I put on my bump support it makes it look much more bump shaped rather than huge belly shaped.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I love this thread :thumbup: Thanks so much to all who have posted thier bump picturest they are brilliant! I will have to take one and post my self :flower:


----------



## becci :)

Here is my 33 week bump :lol:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pichi

well, i think i've grown a little bitty. hope she's not getting too big in there haha :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







33.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xnewxmummyx

Because we are all plus size, did it take a while for you all 2 feel ur actual uterus?? i cant feel mine at all still, worrying me a lil....

xxx


----------



## pichi

I started to feel mine by about 12 weeks :fllower: I'm a size 14 top and 16 bottom


----------



## xnewxmummyx

This is me at 17w 4d, not sure if thats the beginning of a bump or not.... 


xxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







P230910_11.57.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xnewxmummyx

my bump clothed...

cant decide if i looked like this before...

lol

xxx

eek where is my pic??? hahaha


----------



## xnewxmummyx

my "bump" clothed...

cant tell if this is the start of a bump or not .... :s i was big pre-pregnancy anyway...

xxx
 



Attached Files:







P230910_11.59.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tah_map

xnewxmummyx said:


> I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous!! All of ur bumps look fab! I am a size 20 STILL, still wearing pre-pregnancy clothes, if a little uncomfortable sometimes! But my bump is not obvious yet :( My tummy is still quite soft too, and squigy, is this normal?? when I sit down, I still get the "rolls" ... No, I wouldn't say I have any bump at all yet :( I am 17+4
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

I was totally in the same boat... although my pre-pregnancy clothes were uncomfortable so I'd switched to elastic pants.

I still don't feel mine is particularly noticeable even now, but I'm definitely bigger! I figure I'll get there. You will, too! Thinking positive thoughts. :winkwink:


----------



## CandiceMC

I figured I would post an updated picture. I don't take pictures every week as weekly there isn't much of difference. I am currently 24 weeks today!! Happy V-Day to me!!! After 2 miscarriages this day means more to me than the world. :)

17 Weeks....

https://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy189/candicemc1/Candice/two.jpg

23 Weeks!!!

https://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy189/candicemc1/Candice/prego-1.jpg

My bump is definatly more round than it used to be :)


----------



## ThreePisces

CandiceMC said:


> I figured I would post an updated picture. I don't take pictures every week as weekly there isn't much of difference. I am currently 24 weeks today!! Happy V-Day to me!!! After 2 miscarriages this day means more to me than the world. :)
> 
> 17 Weeks....
> 
> https://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy189/candicemc1/Candice/two.jpg
> 
> 23 Weeks!!!
> 
> https://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy189/candicemc1/Candice/prego-1.jpg
> 
> My bump is definatly more round than it used to be :)


Happy V day! You look great too!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy V-Day, honey! You definitely deserve the celebration! :hugs:


----------



## cryingtrying

This is me last night at about 16+5 i was a size 18 prepregnancy!! for the longest time my husband kept asking if my bummp was ice cream or baby!! He doesn't aske me that any more ..lol



next post is picture


----------



## cryingtrying

sorry didn't notice pic was not there..lol
 



Attached Files:







preggo pics 019.JPG
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DelicateAngel

xnewxmummyx said:


> This is me at 17w 4d, not sure if thats the beginning of a bump or not....
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

definitely think theres a bump stating to develop there hun will try to post one of my own in the next few days. we can compare lol :hugs: xxxx


----------



## booker1981

This is me today, 17+4.

Hating my hard top bump and flabby overhang bottom belly.

I was a size 14 pre-pregnancy but only 5 foot. I weigh around 150lbs.

Cant wait for a real baby bump and not just a fat overweight one.  :cry:
 



Attached Files:







SDC14314[1].jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tah_map

Here's my latest & greatest... considering I was just told yesterday by a plus size woman at work that she had no idea I was pregnant because I didn't look it (ARGH!), I'm concerned. I feel like I look different, but I"m sad that it's not noticeable.

Today @ 27weeks

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5020534304_187022d602.jpg
27w by tah_map, on Flickr



Collage:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5020534318_28393970a2.jpg
16-27 collage by tah_map, on Flickr


----------



## Sue Dunhym

booker1981 said:


> This is me today, 17+4.
> 
> Hating my hard top bump and flabby overhang bottom belly.
> 
> I was a size 14 pre-pregnancy but only 5 foot. I weigh around 150lbs.
> 
> Cant wait for a real baby bump and not just a fat overweight one. :cry:

I am a similar shape to you, but was a size 18. Unfortunately that little overhang isn't going to go away BUT you will round out so much that it won't be noticable! Look at my avatar - you can't tell I've got a significant flab apron there can you? You are getting a real bump and soon you're going to look awesomely pregnant.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tah_map said:


> Here's my latest & greatest... considering I was just told yesterday by a plus size woman at work that she had no idea I was pregnant because I didn't look it (ARGH!), I'm concerned. I feel like I look different, but I"m sad that it's not noticeable.
> 
> Today @ 27weeks
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5020534304_187022d602.jpg
> 27w by tah_map, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Collage:
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5020534318_28393970a2.jpg
> 16-27 collage by tah_map, on Flickr

Your bump is definitely growing :thumbup:

Are you quite tall? I think that's maybe why you're not necessarily looking hugely pregnant to those who don't know. You will get there, I promise!


----------



## xnewxmummyx

I think you look pregnant, I can tell anyway!

xx


----------



## AshlieLynn

booker1981 said:


> This is me today, 17+4.
> 
> Hating my hard top bump and flabby overhang bottom belly.
> 
> I was a size 14 pre-pregnancy but only 5 foot. I weigh around 150lbs.
> 
> Cant wait for a real baby bump and not just a fat overweight one. :cry:



I look exactly like you!! I was around 150 and a size 13 before pregnancy.. I am almost 15 weeks.


----------



## tah_map

Sue Dunhym said:


> tah_map said:
> 
> 
> Here's my latest & greatest... considering I was just told yesterday by a plus size woman at work that she had no idea I was pregnant because I didn't look it (ARGH!), I'm concerned. I feel like I look different, but I"m sad that it's not noticeable.
> 
> Today @ 27weeks
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5020534304_187022d602.jpg
> 27w by tah_map, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Collage:
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5020534318_28393970a2.jpg
> 16-27 collage by tah_map, on Flickr
> 
> Your bump is definitely growing :thumbup:
> 
> Are you quite tall? I think that's maybe why you're not necessarily looking hugely pregnant to those who don't know. You will get there, I promise!Click to expand...

I am, indeed, quite tall... I'm just shy of 6'! That could be the problem. It just sucks that when people find out I'm pregnant they look shocked, as though I told them it was raining snow peas or something. :cry:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm not far enough along to get a bump going yet, but i'm glad this thread is here. I've been having serious worries about not looking pregnant at all and looking more like an overstuffed pillow. :( 

I'm around a size 14 (sometimes) and 16 (which is LOOSE) pre pregnancy. I'm 5'7. And pre pregnancy I was 200-210. Depending on the weather of course :haha: 

I'll try and upload a pic once I think i'm starting to show... but in all honesty, i'm really sensitive about the whole thing, and I don't know if i'll want any kind of evidence about it. 
Everyone on here looks great by the way!! :) Like I said, i'm glad this thread is here.


----------



## tah_map

CaseyBaby718 said:


> I'm not far enough along to get a bump going yet, but i'm glad this thread is here. I've been having serious worries about not looking pregnant at all and looking more like an overstuffed pillow. :(
> 
> I'm around a size 14 (sometimes) and 16 (which is LOOSE) pre pregnancy. I'm 5'7. And pre pregnancy I was 200-210. Depending on the weather of course :haha:
> 
> I'll try and upload a pic once I think i'm starting to show... but in all honesty, i'm really sensitive about the whole thing, and I don't know if i'll want any kind of evidence about it.
> Everyone on here looks great by the way!! :) Like I said, i'm glad this thread is here.

Don't be sensitive! You'll show and you'll be beautiful! I'm just paranoid right now because of a negative comment. That is me letting my own insecurity get the best of me & I shouldn't allow it to happen. Those who know & love me can tell I'm pregnant & I know my baby is healthy & growing like a weed. Ultimately, that's all that matters.


----------



## DelicateAngel

Not sure theres a bump there, looks more like some flab to me :cry: feel free to make you own decision lol :) 

Holly xx
 



Attached Files:







63021_1557267728053_1126046939_1562734_5211489_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xnewxmummyx

HOLLY!! You have definiately got a BUMP!!! You made me jealous now :(

Mine dosen't look owt like yours :( Mine is def flab but yours in def bump!!! Mine completely goes away when I sit down!!!

Congrats hunnie!!!


xxxxx


----------



## DelicateAngel

xnewxmummyx said:


> HOLLY!! You have definiately got a BUMP!!! You made me jealous now :(
> 
> Mine dosen't look owt like yours :( Mine is def flab but yours in def bump!!! Mine completely goes away when I sit down!!!
> 
> Congrats hunnie!!!
> 
> 
> xxxxx

Thats only when i stand up lol i sit down and it disappears lol. Definitely think you bump is coming along too hun :) i think we're both getting ours bumps :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

DelicateAngel said:


> Not sure theres a bump there, looks more like some flab to me :cry: feel free to make you own decision lol :) Holly xx

Holly that DEFINITELY looks like a bump to me :thumbup: I hope mine looks like that by time I am 17 weeks :)


----------



## DelicateAngel

SmileyShazza said:


> DelicateAngel said:
> 
> 
> Not sure theres a bump there, looks more like some flab to me :cry: feel free to make you own decision lol :) Holly xx
> 
> Holly that DEFINITELY looks like a bump to me :thumbup: I hope mine looks like that by time I am 17 weeks :)Click to expand...

Thank you shazza wont be long and we'll all be walking around with watermelon bumps lols xxx


----------



## xnewxmummyx

DelicateAngel said:


> xnewxmummyx said:
> 
> 
> HOLLY!! You have definiately got a BUMP!!! You made me jealous now :(
> 
> Mine dosen't look owt like yours :( Mine is def flab but yours in def bump!!! Mine completely goes away when I sit down!!!
> 
> Congrats hunnie!!!
> 
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Thats only when i stand up lol i sit down and it disappears lol. Definitely think you bump is coming along too hun :) i think we're both getting ours bumps :happydance: xxxxxxClick to expand...

Mine certainly goes away when I sit down!! It just looks like ur average fat rolls hahaha!! I still dont think I look the slightest bit pregnant yet :( Cant wait to see MW on Tuesday!! I think summat bad as happened :( 

xxxxxx


----------



## pichi

mine just turns into mostly cuddle when i sit down :haha: that and a bum sticking out the top half


----------



## minties

booker1981 said:


> This is me today, 17+4.
> 
> Hating my hard top bump and flabby overhang bottom belly.
> 
> I was a size 14 pre-pregnancy but only 5 foot. I weigh around 150lbs.
> 
> Cant wait for a real baby bump and not just a fat overweight one. :cry:

I have the same but much much worse! I'm 4'10" and urm...don't want to state my weight but it's more than yours. I'm usually a UK 20/22.

I have this revolting flabby "bag" of skin that hangs below my bump. OH referes to it as my belly goatee! It's gross. The bigger my baby belly gets, the looser and wobblier this skin/flesh but gets. I assumed that a baby bump would pull it up but nope.

Also my bellybutton seems to be going south...weird...

Maternity pants that go well over the bump are such a blessing, they hide it so well.


----------



## minties

xnewxmummyx said:


> Because we are all plus size, did it take a while for you all 2 feel ur actual uterus?? i cant feel mine at all still, worrying me a lil....
> 
> xxx

I can't feel mine as well as the midwife can, the only way I can tell the difference between pushing the top of my uterus and the rest of my organs, is that I feel the urge to pee when I'm pushing on my uterus. I lay down on my back and starting from my bellybutton, use both hands to push firmly down into my tummy until I stop feeling the pee urge, and instead feel like I'm squashing some other organs. It often feels more like a queesy feeling like I'm stabbing myself in the gallbladder or something, when I get off the uterus.


----------



## SmileyShazza

minties said:


> [I have the same but much much worse! I'm 4'10" and urm...don't want to state my weight but it's more than yours. I'm usually a UK 20/22.
> 
> I have this revolting flabby "bag" of skin that hangs below my bump. OH referes to it as my belly goatee! It's gross. The bigger my baby belly gets, the looser and wobblier this skin/flesh but gets. I assumed that a baby bump would pull it up but nope..

Oh no don't tell me this - I'm 4ft 11" and I have got a belly apron (thats what the lower bit is called) I even had it when I only weighed 7.5 stone - I hate it and no matter what I do can't get rid of it :cry: I think I'm going to start saving up so one day I can have it removed via plastic surgery as I think it's the only way I'll ever get rid of it.

I really hoped that when my bump pops it will putt it up and round everything out but it doesn't sound as if that will be the case :nope:

As soon as this baby comes I am going to start properly working on my weight - I want to be a yummy mummy not a jelly belly :nope:


----------



## aurora

I never posted here before because I generally haven't taken bump pics, but I took a 38 weeks one and here it is. Bump is still a B, and my arse is rounder than my belly, but whatever, theres a healthy baby girl in there. :thumbup: I'm just shy of 6 feet.
 



Attached Files:







38weeks.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 58


----------



## happigail

Here's my latest update, 31+4 (but bubs is measuring more than a week ahead)

I am a size 24/26 (sometime a 22 if there's a bit of stretch!!!) and 5ft 10.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/5023273427_129742dcff.jpg


----------



## tah_map

I just got a 3D ultrasound today & wanted to share one of the cute pics. Our little guy didn't want to remove his hand or foot from his face the entire time and kept trying to stick his fingers or toes in his mouth!

I will continue to hold this image in my head every time I get a not-so-complimentary comment about looking pregnant.

This was done at 27+1.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/5023596367_70487acca9.jpg
BABY DEXTER_44 by tah_map, on Flickr


----------



## DelicateAngel

xnewxmummyx said:


> DelicateAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xnewxmummyx said:
> 
> 
> HOLLY!! You have definiately got a BUMP!!! You made me jealous now :(
> 
> Mine dosen't look owt like yours :( Mine is def flab but yours in def bump!!! Mine completely goes away when I sit down!!!
> 
> Congrats hunnie!!!
> 
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Thats only when i stand up lol i sit down and it disappears lol. Definitely think you bump is coming along too hun :) i think we're both getting ours bumps :happydance: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Try not to think like that hun, I'm sure all will be well on tuesday :hugs:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Mine certainly goes away when I sit down!! It just looks like ur average fat rolls hahaha!! I still dont think I look the slightest bit pregnant yet :( Cant wait to see MW on Tuesday!! I think summat bad as happened :(
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...


Try not to think that way i'm sue all will be well when you see MW on tuesday :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Here I am, 19+6 weeks. 20 weeks tomorrow. I was a size 14/16 pre-pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







preggo 1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9









preggo 2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9









preggo 3.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CelticNiamh

Here is my bump picture, 15 weeks :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7382.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, here is my 28 week bump pic. Im 5"9 and a uk size 20.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0827.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

Very nice bump there Lozzy :flower:


----------



## destinyfaith

lovely bump lozzy x


----------



## msfoxymax

This was me at 36 weeks still a wee bit squishy buf defo looking fit to burst x
 



Attached Files:







09122009216.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## amym

This is me at 25w5d... size 22/24 with a bmi of 46 at booking in....
 



Attached Files:







bump pic 25w5d.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 355


----------



## pichi

34 weeks and counting...

not long now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







34.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Water Baby

Wahoo! Finally plucked up the guts to post a pic on here. I've been lurking for weeks LOL

I've got a more up-to-date one on OH's camera which we're about to upload but here's your starter for 10 :winkwink:

I was a UK 16-ish depending on shop pre-pg but am tall at nearly 5'10"

Taken 18/09/10 at 21+3

https://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m585/msteefied/2010-09-18b213.jpg


----------



## katsina

I love all your beautiful bumps...I am just now getting some good shots of mine and hope to post soon!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## destinyfaith

compare pic for me today :D 

16+3 1st piccy 2nd piccy 25+5 :D (p.s 2nd pic a bit blurry as its mobile phone cam ek sorry ) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks 3.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3









25+5.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyanise

gr8t bumps girls,hoping to have 1 of my own someday,just need my bfp lol


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Behold the GIANT BELLEH. 37 weeks:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5033241869_2fb3bc2b78_z.jpg


----------



## destinyfaith

oh what a lovely lovely bump :D id be well happy if my bump is like yours at 37weeks! ekk not long to go now sue! x


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic bump, Fran!!! :)


----------



## pichi

nice looking bump. not long now! i like your cot :flower:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks guys :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Fran - you look FAB!!!!!!! I love that pic...but seriously, how did you get to 37 weeks so fast??


----------



## Missy8004

me at 24 weeks....im concentrating!
 



Attached Files:







me 23 weeks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 25


----------



## comfort

https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/vicctor1/th_Picture007.jpg

20 weeks





https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/vicctor1/th_Picture011.jpg


20 weeks- i used to have toes


----------



## becci :)

Here is my progression, 
the last one is today, 34 weeks :happydance:
sorry the pics are so dark
 



Attached Files:







d1fb37fdb92b489f8694198d99a7e7ee.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12









Photo_00012.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 10









Photo_00013.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 11









Photo_00002.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sue Dunhym

nikki-lou25 said:


> Fran - you look FAB!!!!!!! I love that pic...but seriously, how did you get to 37 weeks so fast??

I dunno man, how do I put on the breaks? :shock:


----------



## cerrie311

20 weeks 4 days :)
 



Attached Files:







5 and a half mts.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pichi

35 weeks. i think she's dropped... and my bump looks like a cube not a bump :dohh: lol

(not so much in this photo but it did last night)
 



Attached Files:







34.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsEngland

https://i54.tinypic.com/29fwk04.jpg Week 25 =))


----------



## Sue Dunhym

cerrie311 said:


> 20 weeks 4 days :)

Very nice, you're going to have a lovely big round bump :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

pichi said:


> 35 weeks. i think she's dropped... and my bump looks like a cube not a bump :dohh: lol
> 
> (not so much in this photo but it did last night)

It would be a bit early if she has dropped! Lol at being a cube though, we do go funny shapes, don't we?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

MrsEngland said:


> https://i54.tinypic.com/29fwk04.jpg Week 25 =))

Very nice. I like your jumper :thumbup:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Lovely bumpage ladies :thumbup:

Mine is still cooking - coming on slowly but hopefully in two or three weeks there will be something worthwhile to share with you all :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

SmileyShazza said:


> Lovely bumpage ladies :thumbup:
> 
> Mine is still cooking - coming on slowly but hopefully in two or three weeks there will be something worthwhile to share with you all :)


Yep, i'm with you! Can't wait until I pop, but it may take longer because of my cushion!! :haha:

I'm actually glad about it because today my cat decided to use me as a spring board, right at the bottom of my abdomen and i could have killed her. It hurt, but i'm sure because of the padding, my baby wasn't affected. It was probably just like "what was that? What's going on out there!!"


----------



## pichi

Sue Dunhym said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 35 weeks. i think she's dropped... and my bump looks like a cube not a bump :dohh: lol
> 
> (not so much in this photo but it did last night)
> 
> It would be a bit early if she has dropped! Lol at being a cube though, we do go funny shapes, don't we?Click to expand...

my midwife said that it can happen. for your first their head can be engaged by 36-37 weeks


----------



## Sue Dunhym

38+3

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5060791322_976099fe22.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5060181381_ef606aca83.jpg

:)


----------



## cerrie311

Sue Dunhym said:


> cerrie311 said:
> 
> 
> 20 weeks 4 days :)
> 
> Very nice, you're going to have a lovely big round bump :)Click to expand...

 to 

Thank you!! I cant wait for it to round out more.....You look super cute I hope I look as good as you when Im 38 weeks!


----------



## camocutie2006

so gorgeous ladies!


----------



## Sentiment

I'm not sure if this is just blubber or a pregnant belly, I want to share with others but im very self conscious about it. 

but here is 22 weeks
 



Attached Files:







derp.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 40


----------



## JNA

All of you look beautiful with your baby bumps!!!! I cant wait to join you and show off my bump when it comes :happydance:


----------



## fairy_gem

Aww you all look so beautiful, brings a little tear to my eye.

I can't wait to be able to post here.

x


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Nice Bumps everyone! I am not plus size so mines very tiny still :( , but i just wanted to peek and see the bumps :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Sentiment said:


> I'm not sure if this is just blubber or a pregnant belly, I want to share with others but im very self conscious about it.
> 
> but here is 22 weeks

It's really difficult to say at that angle! You've nothing to be self-conscious about though, you have lovely curves :)


----------



## Alexp

This is at 17 weeks and my bump is just rounding. I had lost two stones previously and have put 1 straight back on as I keep eating to stop the nausea still. My daughter thinks I should not take pics of my bare bump at my age though.:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy pics 010.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 56


----------



## Mustang_Love

Beautiful bumps ladies! can't wait for mine to show......


----------



## mrskcbrown

Here I am again at 21w3d! Finally growing:haha:
 



Attached Files:







preggo 21w3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mustang_Love said:


> Beautiful bumps ladies! can't wait for mine to show......

You will be showing sooner than you think. It took me a looong while to show. Still not very big but I guess its coming! Congrats on ur pregnancy!:happydance:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

mrskcbrown said:


> Mustang_Love said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful bumps ladies! can't wait for mine to show......
> 
> You will be showing sooner than you think. It took me a looong while to show. Still not very big but I guess its coming! Congrats on ur pregnancy!:happydance:Click to expand...


I wish I were showing soon, but baby is still only 2 inches. So can't expect much besides FLUFF! :haha:


----------



## jogami

Here's me at 36 + 3 :happydance:
Bubz has dropped, whoo hoooooooooo!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0499.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0500.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0501.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bexbexbex

Im away to be brave and take a bump pic. 
Be right back with it 
x


----------



## bexbexbex

20 weeks + 2days 
Pink Bump :)

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f354/beckyinnes/12102010295.jpg


----------



## Mustang_Love

bexbexbex said:


> 20 weeks + 2days
> Pink Bump :)
> 
> https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f354/beckyinnes/12102010295.jpg

Looks great!!! Thanks for posting :winkwink:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

jogami said:


> Here's me at 36 + 3 :happydance:
> Bubz has dropped, whoo hoooooooooo!!!

Wow, you have been very lucky with no stretchmarks! Beautiful bump.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

bexbexbex said:


> 20 weeks + 2days
> Pink Bump :)
> 
> https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f354/beckyinnes/12102010295.jpg

Yay! Baby in there!


----------



## jogami

Sue Dunhym said:


> jogami said:
> 
> 
> Here's me at 36 + 3 :happydance:
> Bubz has dropped, whoo hoooooooooo!!!
> 
> Wow, you have been very lucky with no stretchmarks! Beautiful bump.Click to expand...

Haha thanks honey! Doc says it's down to good genes but I do honestly believe that all the creams/ tissue oil i've been lathering on religiously since the beginning have something to do with it xxx


----------



## tah_map

I'm sporting the same dress I had on for my 24 week pic... but here's me at 29 weeks.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4023/5075137255_84848fc2ba.jpg
29 weeks by tah_map, on Flickr


----------



## pichi

36 week bumple...

only one more week to go till we're full term :happydance:

still have a bloody cube bump though haha.(26w bump to compare)
 



Attached Files:







compare.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I got prodded by a midwife today and she grabbed the flabby bit of my tummy, gave it a good jiggle, laughed and say "Ooof! Was this there before? You're going to have some work getting rid of THAT afterwards!". Wtf? I laughed and said it was there before. 

She was very jolly hockeysticks about it, she obviously didn't mean to be mean, and it did make me laugh. But still!


----------



## pichi

my god you can't say that to someone :o!


----------



## haze

my midwife said to me she was going to try and find the heartbeat with the doppler, but dont get my hopes up because it might be too early and, in her words, 'you're not exactly a skinny minny are you?'
nice thanks for that lol.


----------



## Megg33k

What's with the bitchy MW's? I'd be tempted to respond with "And you're not exactly ace with bedside manner, are you? But, what of it?"


----------



## becci :)

:O to the comments from the midwifes! Mine is quite a large lady so she wouldnt say anything like that, I think if that was me, depending on my hormones at the time, I would have cried or thumped her!! lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

Aww that sucks girls that your MWs are being insencitive about your weight! If it makes you feel better last time I saw my mom her mouth dropped and she goes YOUR HUGE and I'm like.... I know mom... and she continues with No I mean your the BIGGEST I've EVER SEEN YOU..... :dohh: thanks mom. lol We're not people anymore ladies!!! We're pregnant women!! Might as well get into a cage and sell tickets! (At least thats how I feel alot)

In other news! I'm officially in EARLY labor! 50% effaced AND 1cm dialated! Dr. said I could go at any time and we're EXCITED ABOUT IT!!! My camera has been broken!! But I'm going to try and take a bump pic with my phone just in case its the last one ever!


----------



## mrskcbrown

ClaireNicole said:


> Aww that sucks girls that your MWs are being insencitive about your weight! If it makes you feel better last time I saw my mom her mouth dropped and she goes YOUR HUGE and I'm like.... I know mom... and she continues with No I mean your the BIGGEST I've EVER SEEN YOU..... :dohh: thanks mom. lol We're not people anymore ladies!!! We're pregnant women!! Might as well get into a cage and sell tickets! (At least thats how I feel alot)
> 
> In other news! I'm officially in EARLY labor! 50% effaced AND 1cm dialated! Dr. said I could go at any time and we're EXCITED ABOUT IT!!! My camera has been broken!! But I'm going to try and take a bump pic with my phone just in case its the last one ever!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## tah_map

ClaireNicole said:


> Aww that sucks girls that your MWs are being insencitive about your weight! If it makes you feel better last time I saw my mom her mouth dropped and she goes YOUR HUGE and I'm like.... I know mom... and she continues with No I mean your the BIGGEST I've EVER SEEN YOU..... :dohh: thanks mom. lol We're not people anymore ladies!!! We're pregnant women!! Might as well get into a cage and sell tickets! (At least thats how I feel alot)
> 
> In other news! I'm officially in EARLY labor! 50% effaced AND 1cm dialated! Dr. said I could go at any time and we're EXCITED ABOUT IT!!! My camera has been broken!! But I'm going to try and take a bump pic with my phone just in case its the last one ever!

So exciting about going into labor!! I so, so, so hope to go into labor around 38 weeks... that would give us some padding around Christmas since my EDD is 12/24. I'd kill to have a 12/10 baby instead. 

Keep us updated and I hope to see baby pics soon!! :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oooh! Good luck ClaireNicole!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, exciting! Good luck, Claire! :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck Claire! X


----------



## NGRidley

I check this thread every day.............. I cant wait to join you ladies!!!!!!!!!
LOVE the bumps


----------



## billylid

Best of luck Claire :D


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thanks everyone!!! Its probably not happening today BUT I am suffering from mild contractions right as we speak!!! Which would be more exciting if they hurt less!!


----------



## LaraJJ

I love seeing your bumps ladies - makes me excited about my bfp one day


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck Claire :)


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Uk size 16/18 :flower: 9wks 5 days :shrug:

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/oxfairycakexo/9wks5daysx-1.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

NGRidley said:


> I check this thread every day.............. I cant wait to join you ladies!!!!!!!!!
> LOVE the bumps

Me too... on all accounts!


----------



## leesa73

My first bump pic! I'll be 18 weeks on Sunday.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs886.snc4/71940_1608781775017_1100370793_31744216_1878174_n.jpg

Sorry it's so big I don't know how to resize it. Oops!


----------



## Mustang_Love

oxfairycakexo said:


> Uk size 16/18 :flower: 9wks 5 days :shrug:
> 
> https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/oxfairycakexo/9wks5daysx-1.jpg

Love your bump! I can't believe it's only 9 weeks. That gives me lots of hope......I'm not TOO far away :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Just wanted to say that all of your bumps are amazing!! I can't wait to post in this thread! Why isn't it a sticky?!?

I remember being pregnant with my son and having an old woman in the grocery store come up to me and my DH, put her hand right on my belly!!?! and ask when my twins were due!!! I cried the whole way home! I was only like 25wks at the time! Lol! SO I cant even imagine how big my bump is going to be this time! Lol!


----------



## haze

here's mine laying down, only because you cant see my bump when i stand up. I want the B shaped to go and i want a nice round tummy now please :)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## CottlestonPie

I love this thread. Hopefully soon I will have the courage to post my B-shaped bump. It's only really visible to people who see me enough to know my original shape because at the moment it's just a tubbier looking version of me 4 months ago!!


----------



## simmy85

oooooowwwwww it just makes me want a bump too but instead i have a big flabby B going on yuk i want it to change *sighs*


----------



## ClaireNicole

New bump pics!! These are taken with my phone because I still don't have a new camera! (stupid washing machine ate my old one!) These are from thursday making me 38+4!! They might be my LAST ones!!

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/38.jpg

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/382.jpg


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Ok, just took some bump pics. Feeling pretty satisfied with them, but I can't tell how much is baby and how much is just tummy blubber at this point. :haha:

But at least I know there is SOME baby in there. Can't take credit for all that belly! 

13+2
 



Attached Files:







64990_765147147151_33013203_41062538_3177015_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 37









68845_765147172101_33013203_41062539_6417025_n.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 41









66666_765147202041_33013203_41062541_8252132_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Annunakian

Sure nice to see all these bumps. :D


----------



## mommy2lexi

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Ok, just took some bump pics. Feeling pretty satisfied with them, but I can't tell how much is baby and how much is just tummy blubber at this point. :haha:
> 
> But at least I know there is SOME baby in there. Can't take credit for all that belly!
> 
> 13+2

CUTE bump!!! Plus I love your tops, can I ask where you got them?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I just have to say I love all your bumps!! I am going to try and be brave and post a pic of mine in a few days...even though all I really have is mostly fat I think :(


----------



## CaseyBaby718

mommy2lexi said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, just took some bump pics. Feeling pretty satisfied with them, but I can't tell how much is baby and how much is just tummy blubber at this point. :haha:
> 
> But at least I know there is SOME baby in there. Can't take credit for all that belly!
> 
> 13+2
> 
> CUTE bump!!! Plus I love your tops, can I ask where you got them?Click to expand...

Motherhood Maternity. I got mostly sale items. :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok...I'm braving this thread and posting two pics of my almost 14 week bump/fat. I so wish I could be one of those skinny girls with a perky pretty bump, but I am not , so I guess I need to just embrace what is there. 

Don't mind the horrible stretch marks my daughter left me with!!! I posted both sides because already one sticks out more than the other!! My stomach was the same way the whole time I was prego with my daughter, she 'sat' on my right side...and this time my right side is already bigger as well. Thus more stretch marks on that side. Here goes another lopsided prego belly :)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 12









003.JPG
File size: 55 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, here we are, due tomorrow :D

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5089731017_fe3a39de35.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5090333564_602883df45_z.jpg


----------



## MrsEngland

https://i53.tinypic.com/2zfvqdg.jpg Week 27 =)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

mommy2lexi said:


> Ok...I'm braving this thread and posting two pics of my almost 14 week bump/fat. I so wish I could be one of those skinny girls with a perky pretty bump, but I am not , so I guess I need to just embrace what is there.
> 
> Don't mind the horrible stretch marks my daughter left me with!!! I posted both sides because already one sticks out more than the other!! My stomach was the same way the whole time I was prego with my daughter, she 'sat' on my right side...and this time my right side is already bigger as well. Thus more stretch marks on that side. Here goes another lopsided prego belly :)

I wouldn't call you plus size! I think you have a lovely burgeoning bump.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

MrsEngland said:


> https://i53.tinypic.com/2zfvqdg.jpg Week 27 =)

Lovely. Very rounded and balanced!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

And here is my final (hopefully) collage:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/225b-1.jpg


----------



## billylid

Sue, I've watched your posts in this thread since you started doing pics and my god the time has gone quick! You look gorgeous and here's to you having a great labour :D


----------



## haze

i want a nice bump like all you lovely ladies


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sue Dunhym said:


> mommy2lexi said:
> 
> 
> Ok...I'm braving this thread and posting two pics of my almost 14 week bump/fat. I so wish I could be one of those skinny girls with a perky pretty bump, but I am not , so I guess I need to just embrace what is there.
> 
> Don't mind the horrible stretch marks my daughter left me with!!! I posted both sides because already one sticks out more than the other!! My stomach was the same way the whole time I was prego with my daughter, she 'sat' on my right side...and this time my right side is already bigger as well. Thus more stretch marks on that side. Here goes another lopsided prego belly :)
> 
> I wouldn't call you plus size! I think you have a lovely burgeoning bump.Click to expand...


Aww thank you hun. I normally am a size 14/16 (U.S. size). I feel very plus size looking at regular bumps. Yours is gorgeous!!! Good luck with delivery soon! :)


----------



## laura3103

i'm a big girl anyway at a uk size 24 but thought i would post my chubby baby bump at 14 wks

here goes now dont laugh lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

Fran! You look AMAZING!!! I can't believe how much you've grown!!

Laura- Not chubby hun! Cute bump!


----------



## MrsMay

I'm a size 16 (us). I'm almost 15 weeks and this week I had to go out and buy maternity pants because my jeans wouldn't button. I haven't gained any weight so far this pregnancy though!

Heres my 14w5d bump:

https://i51.tinypic.com/2nqberm.jpg


----------



## SmileyShazza

I&#8217;m starting to get worried as since I took a bump picture at 15 weeks my bump hasn&#8217;t increased in size at all and so far I&#8217;ve only put on 4lbs &#8211; I was hoping that by now my bump would&#8217;ve started popping out and would look more noticeable :(

I want a nice bump so I know that bubs is growing and I can share some pictures with this thread :cry:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

SmileyShazza said:


> Im starting to get worried as since I took a bump picture at 15 weeks my bump hasnt increased in size at all and so far Ive only put on 4lbs  I was hoping that by now my bump wouldve started popping out and would look more noticeable :(
> 
> I want a nice bump so I know that bubs is growing and I can share some pictures with this thread :cry:

I know it's frustrating. I didn't start getting a bump until I was 24 weeks. The first pic in my collage on the last page is at 22 weeks. It will happen, bubs is growing and you will get there I promise.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ClaireNicole said:


> Fran! You look AMAZING!!! I can't believe how much you've grown!!

Thank you! So you're still waiting, eh? Race you.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sue Dunhym said:


> I know it's frustrating. I didn't start getting a bump until I was 24 weeks. The first pic in my collage on the last page is at 22 weeks. It will happen, bubs is growing and you will get there I promise.

Thanks Fran :hugs:

I'm hoping that once I get to the halfway point maybe it'll start popping then - am getting loads of stretching and growing pains so something is going on in that area! :haha:


----------



## laura3103

dont worry i nevre started showing till later on with DD but cause this is my second and i had a big belly anyway i have just started showing pretty early even tho it looks more like a jelly belly than a bump.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Sue Dunhym said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> Fran! You look AMAZING!!! I can't believe how much you've grown!!
> 
> Thank you! So you're still waiting, eh? Race you.Click to expand...

Its on like Donkey kong!! But I'm being fully induced Sat. if nothing happens before then lol so I'm not above cheating!:happydance:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

ClaireNicole said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> Fran! You look AMAZING!!! I can't believe how much you've grown!!
> 
> Thank you! So you're still waiting, eh? Race you.Click to expand...
> 
> Its on like Donkey kong!! But I'm being fully induced Sat. if nothing happens before then lol so I'm not above cheating!:happydance:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was the funniest thing i've heard about being induced!!


----------



## hopeandpray

wow ladies, seriously cute bumps! best of luck to those due soon :dust:


----------



## tah_map

SmileyShazza said:


> Im starting to get worried as since I took a bump picture at 15 weeks my bump hasnt increased in size at all and so far Ive only put on 4lbs  I was hoping that by now my bump wouldve started popping out and would look more noticeable :(
> 
> I want a nice bump so I know that bubs is growing and I can share some pictures with this thread :cry:

Don't worry! I've put on 8 lbs at 30 weeks and am still getting the "you're pregnant?" question when people find out. I'm super-super tall, though, so that might have something to do with it.

Lots of factors at work. You'll show! I'm showing more than I was just 4 weeks ago, so I just know I'll get there as my little one keeps growing. 

Here's my collage thus far.... some of the pics are kind of hard to see (stupid cell phone!) but I think you can kind of see the difference:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5075137267_1520bf26de.jpg
16-29 weeks by tah_map, on Flickr


----------



## Pinky383

Here is my 22 + 1 picture, my belly still isnt rounded out, and I wear over the bump knickers which help round it out. Its still very flabby, not hard yet and i look more pregnant in clothes than i do naked lol. 

I hope everything goes well for the two girls on here who are about to drop! 

Lovely bumps everyone :)

Amanda x
 



Attached Files:







67577_10150311387185297_512400296_15493339_995258_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 29


----------



## yomo

We have some lovely bumps in here ladies! I can't wait for my bump to appear as I have waited 5 years to be proud to be fat ) Bring it on xxxx


----------



## yomo

Sue Dunhym said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> Fran! You look AMAZING!!! I can't believe how much you've grown!!
> 
> Thank you! So you're still waiting, eh? Race you.Click to expand...

Good luck with the birth hun xxx


----------



## yomo

ClaireNicole said:


> New bump pics!! These are taken with my phone because I still don't have a new camera! (stupid washing machine ate my old one!) These are from thursday making me 38+4!! They might be my LAST ones!!
> 
> https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/38.jpg
> 
> https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/382.jpg

Good luck with the birth xxx


----------



## happigail

long time no postie!!! here is my 35+2 bump! I am a size 24/26.

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1397/5101470531_2fca89ca0a.jpg


----------



## spencerbear

Here is my 31 week bump pic. Im normally a size 22
 



Attached Files:







31 week bump.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pichi

37 week bump :) we're full term now :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







37.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsEngland

spencerbear said:


> Here is my 31 week bump pic. Im normally a size 22

Gorgeous bump!


----------



## beaniebaby11

I'm a size 14/16 at the moment, well before the pregnancy but I don't really have a bump yet. I will update a photo as soon as there is something worth showing off!


----------



## AriannasMama

Here is my last bump pic at 40+3 (she was born at 40+5). I am only a size 10 but was 180 pre pregnancy and 5'4 so my BMI makes me overweight. I miss having a belly (and having an excuse for having a big belly :haha:) but I love my LO to death.


----------



## BostonMommy

I love these ladies!!! I'm looking forward to having my belly again!!!!


----------



## haze

lovely bumps :)
im still waiting for mine to appear from under the flab lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

Size 16 here.......
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy 6 months 001.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7









pregnancy 6 months 004.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ClaireNicole

I had my baby Wendsday!!! Just wanted to let everyone know!

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/Payson%20Jean/100_0106.jpg


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh well done CN! Gorgeous!


----------



## pichi

sue it'll be your turn next :)


----------



## foxyroxie

congrats huni!! u look so well 

heres my 22 week bump i cant see my feet already!!

https://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k75/melsmith_ox/69484_1707743812847_1215615564_1880897_7001617_n.jpg


----------



## Sue Dunhym

pichi said:


> sue it'll be your turn next :)

No, this baby is never coming. She's just going to stay in there forever.


----------



## ClaireNicole

But just think Fran.. We'll BOTH be up at 4am feeding babies soon!!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Claire, she's too cute! x


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats Claire x


----------



## tah_map

ClaireNicole said:


> I had my baby Wendsday!!! Just wanted to let everyone know!

CONGRATS! She's gorgeous... just like her parents. :happydance:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Congrats Claire! You both look outstanding!:happydance:


----------



## MrsEngland

Congrats claire shes gorgeous xox


----------



## jogami

Aw congrats Claire she is precious :flower: xxx


----------



## gertrude

I'm still very much a B shape :(


----------



## MrsEngland

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs076.ash2/37152_1509282009903_1169925114_31215834_233131_n.jpg
28 week bumpy


----------



## sophie c

i couldnt find this thread in 3rd tri but 
these are my 37+4 weeks bump pics, roadmaps included! omg how shocking, im like a whale! im a uk 16 normally
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/DSCI0335.jpg
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/DSCI0336.jpg
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/DSCI0337.jpg
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/DSCI0338.jpg
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/DSCI0341.jpg


----------



## becci :)

Forgot to announce in this thread that I had my baby, 17th Oct 11.52pm weighing 6lb 4oz, she was 4 weeks early and we were totally not prepared! Isabelle is her name.
I would strongly recommend having your bags packed for the hospital early incase it happens to you!

Oh I forgot to add that my labour was less than 3 hours from start to finish! (sorry!)
 



Attached Files:







108.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 9









110.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 13









106.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cole2009

she is very cute!! congratulations


----------



## membas#1

precious...congrats!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Congrats!!! Very cute baby!! :D


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Becci, she's lovely! and such a good weight for 4 weeks early too. xx


----------



## surreysharon

Oh she is lovely becci.....enjoy x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Well done Becci :)


----------



## salski

I have just lost 10 stone going from a size 28 to a size 14-16, my excess skin still isnt stretched to full capacity so under bump maternity wear doesnt work. I am now sporting over the bump size 16's only. Sal x
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## ClaireNicole

Cute bump Sal!! And wow on the weigt loss!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Sal you give me hope ... loving the bump btw


----------



## salski

Thanks ladies, I meant to say I had a gastric bypass. Some see it as an easy way out, and to be honest I have had so little complications with it, that it was easy for me, but I know for others its not. I was 12 months post op when I was married and 2 weeks later I was pregnant. 
I am currently finding it weird piling weight on instead of watching the stones drop off...but Im still a plus sze lass at heart ;) And proud! Bypass = pregnancy for me and it worked :D


----------



## Older mother

Okay here goes. I am overweight and pregnant with my first child. I have recently learned how to post pictures from photobucket so I am going to show you ladies a few of them. My belly is still B shaped but the top bump is hard to pinch anymore. I really hope this works.

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g470/julie19752/Pregnancy/014.jpg
https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g470/julie19752/Pregnancy/007.jpg
https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g470/julie19752/Pregnancy/007-1.jpg
https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g470/julie19752/Pregnancy/010.jpg


----------



## Older mother

The first is week 13 and they go to 16 weeks (this week). I am holding the top bump in the last two pictures.


----------



## DazedConfused

Older mother said:


> Okay here goes. I am overweight and pregnant with my first child. I have recently learned how to post pictures from photobucket so I am going to show you ladies a few of them. My belly is still B shaped but the top bump is hard to pinch anymore. I really hope this works.
> 
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g470/julie19752/Pregnancy/014.jpg
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g470/julie19752/Pregnancy/007.jpg
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g470/julie19752/Pregnancy/007-1.jpg
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g470/julie19752/Pregnancy/010.jpg

Gorgeous bump!


----------



## Older mother

Thanks, I am very happy to be finally pregnant. We tried for several months with no success.


----------



## needafriend

Beautiful bumps ladies....Here is my 14.5w belly, it's more than a bump these days...lol 4th PG


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Everyone has such lovely bumps!! :D 

Mine I don't think has changed very much. I think for the most part it's becoming a bloat/gas/eat too much belly on some days. Barely really mostly baby at this point! LOL 

Maybe I'll take more pics in a few weeks, and compare! :D that will be fun!


----------



## salski

Ooooh some gorgeous bumps there ladies :)


----------



## JDub27

Great bump pictures ladies, thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## billylid

Another plus size bump here that has grown even more plus size. The one and only picture I plan to take/have taken of me ;)
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x70/Vicare/Random/alanaedit.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

Beautiful bump picture!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Beautiful!! :) I love your dress too!!!


----------



## cerrie311

My V-Day bump :) *Please ignore the mess in the background my SO didnt hang his shirts up yet lol*
 



Attached Files:







DSC01931.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9









DSC01906.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ClaireNicole

Cute bump hun!!!


----------



## cerrie311

Thanks hun!


----------



## squat18_02

Here's my 20 week plus size bump!
 



Attached Files:







1029001736.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Sentiment

looks nice =]

here's mine
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 142.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## haze

here's mine :)
 



Attached Files:







bumppicsmall.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 31


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

absolutely gorgeous bump pictures ladies !!

i will be posting pics soon xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Please can I join Ladies :kiss: Barely in 2nd tri but been wearing mat clothes since 7wks :blush: normally uk size 18/20 lost weight so far this pregnancy from all the :sick:ness but my muffin top is cooking and I am starting to get a ickle bump.....would love to share bump journeys with you ladies :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Ok am being brave and posting my first picture to this thread.

This was taken about 9 days ago when I turned 19 weeks. I was a size 18 pre-pregnancy and am a shortie at only 4ft 11" - still have a b it of a B belly but can see it starting to round out a bit.

https://i53.tinypic.com/11bkc29.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely ickle bump SmileyShazza hon :) 

Cant wait to fill my mat pants properly :lol:


----------



## laura3103

ok girls here is my 16 week bump/chub pic.


----------



## billylid

lovely bumps ladies! and thank you to the ladies who commented on my pic. Everything is starting to get overly difficult now and I would love to just sit around and veg out hehe.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Beautiful bumps everyone!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies every1 has some nice bmps and i cant wait to have mine! 

i hope you all dont mind me asking, you dont have to anwser if you do but what size were you before you got prego and how much have you gained though out your pregnancy?

the only reason i ask is beacuse im a little over weight and i know when i get preg i shouldnt gain much but i want a nice bump, is that possible ?


----------



## laura3103

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies every1 has some nice bmps and i cant wait to have mine!
> 
> i hope you all dont mind me asking, you dont have to anwser if you do but what size were you before you got prego and how much have you gained though out your pregnancy?
> 
> the only reason i ask is beacuse im a little over weight and i know when i get preg i shouldnt gain much but i want a nice bump, is that possible ?

i dont mind telling you i was a uk size 24/26 and i'm not sure if i have gained weight as i never weight myself. but i still fit in all my normal clothes.

this is my second pregnancy and i was the same size last time and had a very nice bump from around 26 weeks


----------



## sma1588

thank you.....im classed as over weight now in which i have never been and it kills me that im nw ttc when im overweight but its soooo hard to loose it and im afraid im going to get sooo big and not fit into anything or be able to tell im prego just big :(

thanks hun, glad u can still use your old clothes!
i would like to hear about more ladies please


----------



## MilosMommy7

i dont have a bump yet :(
but i'm excited to see how big i get this time around! i kinda have a tiny one, but i cant tell if it's just flab since it's so early still.
wonderful bumps ladies!


----------



## mummyzilla

I'm 28 weeks now,I'd say I popped out at week 26, before this I am sure everyone just figured I was fat as I am a size 20/22 normally LOL

Some good news for me, I went to midwife at 2pm on friday and she dropped this bombshell on me saying could I jump on the scales! I wasnt aware that I was going to be weighed and had been extra bad that morning eating all kinds of naughty stuff, I reluctnatly got on and I have lost 5lbs since my 16 week weigh in!!!!!

I obviously can afford to lose this weight so Im over moon, something tells me its not going to be so easy for third trimester though!!!!


----------



## rwllgoodchild

Aww this thread is great, as soon as i get a bump ill post it on here :) xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I think i'm still sporting more of a bloat/flabby baby bump instead of a true baby bump. lol! I looks more like all my organs are being pushed, then any baby stuff. 

I'm hoping that changes around week 18! :D Don't know why 18th, just feel like it will around then. lol


----------



## billylid

I was about a size 18 clothes when I got pregnant. I have put on 4kg (about 8lb) with 4ish weeks to go. I'm still in my normal clothes although I have to actually tighten my drawstings on my trackies to keep them on now and my shirts are just struggling over my bump now. I also had to buy about 7 new knickers so they were comfy to wear hehe


----------



## sma1588

oh i cant wait...i just dont want even those few extra lbs on or if they do come i hope they go as soon as baby comes out!!!!!!!!!! im having enough probs because of all these extra lbs now much less when i get prego!!!

thanx ladies


----------



## booker1981

This is my bump today; 23 weeks and 3 days. Still have a massive fat bit under my hard bump which i hate as still have a B bump going on!!

I was a size 14/16 pre-pregnancy and weighed 152lbs but am only 4 foot 11 inches!!!

I currently weigh around 153 - 155lbs!
 



Attached Files:







SDC14793.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## pichi

hopefully my last bump pic - 39 weeks :baby:
 



Attached Files:







39.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## xnewxmummyx

here is me, yesterday! it was really hard and round and now it has gone down again, soooo annoying!!!

I am plus size, UK size 20, so its mostly still flab not bump!!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







P021110_14.45.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loving the beautiful bumps ladies :) A little envious :dohh: cant wait for mine :lol:


----------



## SmileyShazza

pichi said:


> hopefully my last bump pic - 39 weeks :baby:

Awwww Pichi your bump has become so rounded at the front - I think peanut will be coming soon :happydance: :D


----------



## Jenniflower

Sadly I don't think I'll have ever a cute bump. At 25 weeks mine still has two lumps instead of one nice round lump. When I'm sitting down there are times my belly button is still hiding under all the fat. I mean I was an 18-20 pre pregnancy but I never thought I would have to endure this ugliness. At least my baby princess has lots of cusion.


----------



## pichi

hun you'll hit 30 weeks and you'll have a round bump i'm sure of it :) my tum has done lots of weird n wonderful things haha. i was a 14 on the top and a 16/18 on the bottom before falling pregnant and i didnt think my bump would ever look like a bump


----------



## SP1306

My bump at 18w 5d!!!

It has changed a little bit need to get hubby to take some unclothed pics!!!

I am a UK 14/16, really want to starting looking like i am pregnant and not just fatter, i know it will come just impatient!!!

Got my scan on Monday...........so excited:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







005 - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## hayleygirl1

it's nice to see all these lovely bumps growing with preciousness,:flower: but i must say i'm a little jealous!!! cus you all look so good and pregnant, i'm 21 weeks pregnant and me, my partner and family notice i'm pregnant but to everyone else i just look big and fat lol!! but at least i know i'm growing something precious inside me.
xxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

well i took some bump pics a few minutes ago. tell me if you think it's a bump or flab. lol

https://i55.tinypic.com/11a8mrd.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/2ps39n7.jpg


----------



## billylid

definitly a bump showing up there :D


----------



## Mustang_Love

Everyone's bump is so beautiful. I can't believe how defined yours is pichi! Looks like any day now......

I know its still early for me but I'm going to be disappointed if I never get the nice "D" belly. :cry:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Mustang_Love said:


> Everyone's bump is so beautiful. I can't believe how defined yours is pichi! Looks like any day now......
> 
> I know its still early for me but I'm going to be disappointed if I never get the nice "D" belly. :cry:

with DS i finally got a bump at 5mos. but it wasnt totally noticable until 6months!
so i'm skeptical if this is a bump already or not.


----------



## camocutie2006

totally bump!


----------



## membas#1

I too find myself waiting around for bump to really show...I was a US 14 in pants before becoming pregnant. Alot of my clothes still fit although tight in the waist. I have a B belly too and it's even more pronounced now that my innards are sitting higher. Oh well--can't be choosy about these things I guess...photos are 14 weeks (grey), 20 weeks (blue), and 20+2 (tonight/green). Have put on about 5 lbs, and mostly just feel like I look a bit more plump than usual...vs. PG. SO gets mad at me for criticizing myself at this time, but it's hard not to do...so many people look at my belly day in and day out--it's slight glances but I catch them doing it and I'm just a bit self conscious about that area of my body--as it's always been my pudgy area. Hard to get used to so much focus being there that I'd just prefer it start looking a little more like a pregnant belly. Oh well. Just gonna have to embrace it :)
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_5691_2.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 10









22-3.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jenniflower

Mustang_Love said:


> Everyone's bump is so beautiful. I can't believe how defined yours is pichi! Looks like any day now......
> 
> I know its still early for me but I'm going to be disappointed if I never get the nice "D" belly. :cry:

I wish you luck but I'm 25 weeks and still no "D" bump in sight. :growlmad:


----------



## pichi

Mustang_Love said:


> Everyone's bump is so beautiful. I can't believe how defined yours is pichi! Looks like any day now......
> 
> I know its still early for me but I'm going to be disappointed if I never get the nice "D" belly. :cry:


aw you will - i think i popped just after 20 weeks maybe....

I have a comparison piccy and it just looks like i've stuck something on my front :haha:


4 weeks > 39 weeks
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 21









39.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## laurenfreya

This was taken by a friend at the weekend 
20 weeks
https://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq237/hevab_22/bump.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)

I feel like I`m about to pop :dohh: have been in mat pants since about 7wks but in the last few days by belly has def changed......I so want a `D` belly too :lol:


----------



## ClaireNicole

You ladies look fab!

I certainly don't miss my D belly lol... although now I have a deflated baloon belly :rofl:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Finally got a minute to pop on and post a picture of the baby that I showed growing inside me so many times on this thread!

Here is Marianne :)

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1207/5128784640_720e9270fe.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/5128178931_166ef29eaf.jpg

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1374/5128775148_bc12fcac26.jpg


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Fran :happydance:

Marianne is adorable - I hope things all went well for you :hugs:


----------



## booker1981

This is me at 23 weeks and 5 days.

I feel massive and my bump is so high - do you think im too big for nearly 24 weeks? Is my bump high because im overweight and all the fat has been pushed up? :blush:
 



Attached Files:







SDC14803.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## booker1981

Sue Dunhym said:


> Finally got a minute to pop on and post a picture of the baby that I showed growing inside me so many times on this thread!
> 
> Here is Marianne :)
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1207/5128784640_720e9270fe.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/5128178931_166ef29eaf.jpg
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1374/5128775148_bc12fcac26.jpg





CONGRATULATIONS!! Marianne is beautiful xxx


----------



## pichi

Sue Dunhym said:


> Finally got a minute to pop on and post a picture of the baby that I showed growing inside me so many times on this thread!
> 
> Here is Marianne :)
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1207/5128784640_720e9270fe.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/5128178931_166ef29eaf.jpg
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1374/5128775148_bc12fcac26.jpg


awww! she's so cute! how big was she if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

7lb11 :)


----------



## pichi

that's just a perfect size :) she is gorgeous though. i think it's so cute how she looks swamped in her sleepsuit :cloud9: congratulations xx

we told you you'd be next ;) :p


----------



## Megg33k

She's gorgeous, Fran! Congrats again!


----------



## simmy85

OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
where is my bump at 17 weeks *sighs*


----------



## becci :)

booker1981 said:


> This is me at 23 weeks and 5 days.
> 
> I feel massive and my bump is so high - do you think im too big for nearly 24 weeks? Is my bump high because im overweight and all the fat has been pushed up? :blush:

I dont think you look massive at all, just about the same size as I was at 24 weeks although I had a B bump until about 28 weeks, I think you look great :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so I managed to take a pic of my plus size bump :lol: I am normally size 20-22 on top (huge (.)(.))and size 20 bottom....lost 10lbs in preggo so far and only 15+1 wks but check this out :rofl:

ps had to crop pic as for some reason wouldnt let me upload full image....think the pic was too big????
 



Attached Files:







095.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## vbaby3

Aw madly,lovely bump,you certaintly have popped!!


----------



## cerrie311

Don't worry ladies I was not drinking, just loved the baby corona bottle :) 25+1 here
 



Attached Files:







DSC01940.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 31


----------



## CaseyBaby718

at 16+3 weeks. (blue/purple shirt)

Compare with 13+2 weeks. (beige shirt)
 



Attached Files:







lovebelly.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 12









lovebelly3.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10









lovebelly4.jpg
File size: 99.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## billylid

recent bumps are looking fantastic :D

Fran, how gorgeous do the both of you look. Congrats!


----------



## MrsEngland

30 weeks =)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs989.snc4/76250_1531537126267_1169925114_31257815_4169136_n.jpg


----------



## MrsEngland

30 weeks =)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs989.snc4/76250_1531537126267_1169925114_31257815_4169136_n.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

Cute bump hun!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MrsEngland that bump is beautiful! :D


----------



## 0400772

MrsE that bump is gorgeous!!


----------



## tah_map

Sue Dunhym said:


> Finally got a minute to pop on and post a picture of the baby that I showed growing inside me so many times on this thread!
> 
> Here is Marianne :)
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1207/5128784640_720e9270fe.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/5128178931_166ef29eaf.jpg
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1374/5128775148_bc12fcac26.jpg

GORGEOUS! Congrats!!!


----------



## billylid

very nice bump MrsEngland!


----------



## minties

Here's me at 37 weeks!

Still get people ask me if I have a baby at home when I buy baby things, and get surprised when i say "no, I am due in 3 weeks"! It's insulting lol!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1425.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## foxyroxie

minties said:


> Here's me at 37 weeks!
> 
> Still get people ask me if I have a baby at home when I buy baby things, and get surprised when i say "no, I am due in 3 weeks"! It's insulting lol!


are they blind its obvious u have aaby in ur tummy lovely bump :flower:


----------



## ClaireyF

Minties that is a gorgeous piccie! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lovely bump pics ladies :)


----------



## 0400772

my 16+5 bump
 



Attached Files:







16+5.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CaseyBaby718

minties: they are obviously ignorant. Your bump is beautiful!!! And it says "all baby!"


----------



## stvimtch

I would LOVE to have a pregnancy pal! I am 23, married 2.5 years and expecting baby #1 on April 24th 2011! Internet semi limited (I only use my blackberry) constant yahoo messenger @ mitchell_family_of_3 please add me I would love to share and share alike! Further along or behind me I'm open! Can't upload photos via mobile :/ but can on yahoo! I will check back since I know where my ladies are LOL btw I am size 16/18 and 5'3" prepregnancy!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

stvimtch said:


> I would LOVE to have a pregnancy pal! I am 23, married 2.5 years and expecting baby #1 on April 24th 2011! Internet semi limited (I only use my blackberry) constant yahoo messenger @ mitchell_family_of_3 please add me I would love to share and share alike! Further along or behind me I'm open! Can't upload photos via mobile :/ but can on yahoo! I will check back since I know where my ladies are LOL btw I am size 16/18 and 5'3" prepregnancy!

My due date is the 21st, but my (personally) more accurate due date is the 24th. Because it's closer to when I ovulated. I don't have a yahoo messanger though. But I love to text!! :D PM me if interested.


----------



## membas#1

stvimtch--i'll add you next time i'm on my yahoo! we are expecting baby #1 too, due 3/21

okay--came on to post pics...slowly but surely getting there--everyone keeps saying 'you aren't even showing yet'...which i'm not very much, but today it seems a little more pronounced...so i snapped a photo! laying down photo was last week, gray underwear was when we found out at 4 weeks, and black sweater is today, 21 weeks. I was a US size 14 before PG..some of those clothes still fit but the belly is too tight so a lot of them have been packed away and I'm mostly into my maternity stuff/elastic stuff.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 34.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 10









Photo 37.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 12









IMG_5052.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 10


----------



## stvimtch

New today, viewing on blackberry! 23 year old expecting baby #1 with hubby of 2.5 years. Due April 24th 2011! Would love to share and share alike! Photos, symptoms etc! Limited to my blackberry for now, yahoo messenger mitchell_family_of_3 I need some pregnancy pals! I was size 16 prepregnancy and don't think I'm showing yet!:/


----------



## stvimtch

Size 16 prepregnancy 23 year old expecting 1st biological child with hubby of 2.5 years! April 24 2011. Blackberry won't let me post pictures join me via yahoo messenge @ mitchell_family_of_3 for photo symptom and experience sharing! Needing some gal pals!


----------



## stvimtch

SoRry about extra posts! Casey it won't let me pm you :( you can search me o. Facebook stevie wright Mitchell


----------



## CaseyBaby718

stvimtch said:


> SoRry about extra posts! Casey it won't let me pm you :( you can search me o. Facebook stevie wright Mitchell

What is your picture look like?


----------



## stvimtch

My hubby stepdaughter and I at a pumpkin patch :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

stvimtch said:


> My hubby stepdaughter and I at a pumpkin patch :)

Gotcha :thumbup:


----------



## happigail

Hi ladies, well I'm virtually at the end of my pregnancy journey, so thought I would do my mosaic. Weeks: 17, 21, 23, 26, 27, 31, 33, 35 and 38.

I am a size 24/26 and 5ft 10. I probably have a week left as my baby is breech and it looks like a section at 39 weeks, I will try for one more pic.

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1253/5162326504_347e056427.jpg

And here is a bigger version of me today:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5161464018_1761c94fa0.jpg


----------



## Mustang_Love

Looing great Gail :thumbup: Congrats and good luck!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely pics Gail :) GL and love as you prepare to meet your baby!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Gail you do not look like a size 24/26 at all - am loving your bump progression pictures :D

Good luck with the birth of your little one :)


----------



## jessabella

ohhh I nearly forgot about this thread now that Im in third trimester..you girls look georgous..I dont have many recient photos..but here are a few from me at 30 weeks! dont mind me in my adult sleepsuit..I was so jealous of all the ones for bubz that I had to get one for myself!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







avi.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 31









PA291556.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 52


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lmao I need some footie pjs! I almost bought some but OH was horrified that I would even think about it... apparently in our marraige vows not wearing whole pajamas was in there somewhere!!

Cute bumps ladies!


----------



## tah_map

I've been rather MIA lately... but thought I'd update. I was WAY overdue for a pic so I made DH take one this morning. I was a US size 20/22 pre-pregnancy & am about 6' tall.

This is me (pardon the super-pale face -- stupid flash!) this morning at 33 weeks + 5 days.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5163614299_b8d8f1ccc2.jpg
33 weeks + 5 days by tah_map, on Flickr

And my progression:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/5163614339_d48a5864b3.jpg
16 - 33+5 by tah_map, on Flickr

I'm still getting a lot of shocked folks who can't tell/didn't realize I was pregnant.  *sigh*


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loving the bump pics Ladies :)


----------



## billylid

keep the bump pics coming ladies. you are all looking fab :D


----------



## sma1588

i love all the bumps...

i want some footy pj's too and im gonna get some. OH said its just dumb but they r so comfy and its not like im trying to impress any1 ! i bet they r soooo comfy even when prego since u dont have the bands or anything from pj pants or a shirt going up at night


----------



## jessabella

Oh my its so comfy..and cheap..I paid 5 quid at Primark :rofl: bargain as they keep me warm and I only wear knickers underneith :blush: 
Its just so unrestricting and I love that...going to the loo in the middle of the night was a pain on the first day but got use to it..the only thing is I got a Large and should have got an XL because my feet feel so crowded when I sit down..but once belly is gone it wont be a problem ...if that makes sense.


----------



## sma1588

oh now i really want some, wow there cheap there...there anywhere from $12-$16 here but thats ok because i rather be comfy and pay a little more than be fighting with my pants and shirt all night.... i wouldnt be wearing much under either theres no point


----------



## jessabella

12-16 thats not too bad..if it is good quality I suppose!!


----------



## SisterRose

Lovely bump pics ladies, used to post in here alot. Can see some of you who were early on are almost ready to pop now :D

Never did show off what was in all those bump pics I posted. Ellie Rose;
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs461.ash2/73455_1558853504103_1618231664_31342326_6463896_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs397.ash2/67583_1558851104043_1618231664_31342314_1546802_n.jpg


----------



## alynn6758

awwww she's adoreable :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Cute hon :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Sister Rose - Ellie is an absolute cutie :)


----------



## Mustang_Love

Beautiful Rose!! Great job!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I tad more preggo ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







11112010458[1].jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## crythreetears

36 weeks today. This is the first one I have taken.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs578.ash2/150037_459941604627_505249627_5273335_871794_n.jpg


----------



## sma1588

awww i love ure avatar ^ ure LO has such a cute little "chubby" baby face!!!!! that has to be the cutest u/s i have ever seen


----------



## crythreetears

Thank you. I love those cheeks!


----------



## sma1588

awwww i cant wait to see what he looks like and c those little cheeks!


----------



## jessabella

SisterRose said:


> Lovely bump pics ladies, used to post in here alot. Can see some of you who were early on are almost ready to pop now :D
> 
> Never did show off what was in all those bump pics I posted. Ellie Rose;
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs461.ash2/73455_1558853504103_1618231664_31342326_6463896_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs397.ash2/67583_1558851104043_1618231664_31342314_1546802_n.jpg

awww sweet sweet Ellie


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ellie has the most gorgeous HUGE eyes :)


----------



## billylid

crythreetears, what a gorgeous photo! You look extremely happy and healthy :D I didnt take my first pic till about 34 weeks either ;)


----------



## crythreetears

Thank you!


----------



## makai22

Claire788 said:


> Do any of you girls know where I can get a Large Bump Band from?
> 
> I ordered a pack of Large from New Look, they arrived and I could barely get one thigh in, let alone over the rest of me!

hey there !! I was just wondering whats Bump Bands ?? Never heard of those ?!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

13 weeks and yes im aware I look special! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks goofy.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 40









13 weeks smile.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Mustang_Love

USAF_WIFE said:


> 13 weeks and yes im aware I look special! :thumbup:

Wow you look amazing!! Gives me hope that I'm not too far away from a bump :happydance:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Aww thanks, I really did not feel as if it was a bump thought it was just my fluff but when I look at my 4 weeker I know its bump lol. I attached it excuse my icky mirror at te time. Don't worry a bump is in your future. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







bump 4 weeks #2.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 10









bump 4 week #2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## makai22

ClaireNicole said:


> I don't think the plus size comment was aimed at anyone! I think that I have friends that are bigger then me that say man your sooo skinny! And I have a sister that threw a shoe at a fitting attendant when she was trying on her wedding dress cause the lady said she was a size 2 lmao and my sister is NOT a size 2 lmao. I think we all think we should or could be smaller! I also have met people that are my size that can take pictures that make them look like a size 2 and I'm like WOW TEACH ME THAT ONE lol. I'm a nice size 20 lmao. and I don't even care... I used to when I went from a 9 to an 18 in 2 years lmao but not anymore! My OH lovessss me and I love me! And you ladies all look so good! Weather or not your 100lbs or 500 lbs! (ps I totally don't know what a stone is... so saying you weight 16 of them makes me think of 16 rocks in my yard lmao)
> 
> Beautiful pictures ladies!

haha..your awesome!


----------



## LittleAurora

ClaireNicole ..... pmsl!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

what is pmsl??


----------



## Kota

Yay! I'm so glad this thread is still going strong!! I posted in it back when I was in 2nd tri and my little boy is now 10months old. :shock: 
You all look fantastic ladies!! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## chittychis

CaseyBaby718 said:


> what is pmsl??

p - p***ing
m - my
s - self
l - laughing

xx


----------



## chittychis

CaseyBaby718 said:


> what is pmsl??

p - p***ing
m - my
s - self
l - laughing

xx


----------



## LittlePeople

Lovely bumps everyone :) I'l hopefully be posting my first 'bump' picture up soon...still trying to get the courage :flower:


----------



## billylid

LittlePeople, its easier to post if you dont keep your head in the pic :) Thats what I found anyway hehe


----------



## sma1588

so ladies, stupid question but what are we considering plus size? i would like to know because i think im kinda in between. people that are larger than me say im little, then the ones that r a size 2 im clearly alot bigger than them....so i know when i get prego im going to be bigger


----------



## membas#1

I don't know what necessarily constitutes 'plus size'. I'm a curvy lady (5'7" 170 lbs pre-pregnancy, and a US size 14), so I post here and feel comfortable doing so; although I don't really feel judged posting on the other bump pics thread either--I post in both.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I always thought a 14 was considered 'plus size'. Amazing to hear how much fluctuations in weight can still result in the same size. Pre-pregnancy I was about 200 lbs, and a size 14 US. I am 5'9. 

BUT...when I posted in this thread last time, someone said I didn't look plus size, I def. do in my opinion. So...basically not really sure what everyone considers plus size.


----------



## membas#1

well here's my latest bump pics--and i agree--it is funny how different body shapes/sizes can still be the same size.
 



Attached Files:







21+1.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 12









22-1.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sma1588

well im 5'5 and 162 lbs in a size 11 thats getting tight :( its the biggest ive ever been so im very uncomfortable with it right now and its hard. thanks ladies i wasnt to sure when plus size started


----------



## Cookie1979

Hello

I used to post on here when I was in the 2nd tri, but since being in the 3rd I forgot. I'm about a size 18 (uk) on my bottom half and just about a 16 on my top and I've put on ALOT of weight since becoming pregnant, so much so that I have had to see a consultant and I'm seeing an anethetist tomorrow - my BMI is apparently 39 now eeek!!! Here are some pics, I need to take a pic of me now, but here are some pics up until 37 weeks:

20 weeks


23 weeks


26 weeks


30 weeks


37 weeks


----------



## ThreePisces

Cookie - I think you look fab! :flower:

Here is a picture at about 25 weeks. I am 5'9 and pre-preg size US 16.
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## haze

My 19 weeks plus size bump, Im A UK size 16-18
 



Attached Files:







smallbump.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## maranda

nice bumps


----------



## maranda

It is getting there...I don't think it is much of a bump yet though :nope:


[IMG]https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t62/maranda_rollins/baby/18weeks.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t62/maranda_rollins/baby/18weeks-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ThreePisces

maranda said:


> It is getting there...I don't think it is much of a bump yet though :nope:
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t62/maranda_rollins/baby/18weeks.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t62/maranda_rollins/baby/18weeks-1.jpg[/IMG]

I think your bump is coming along nicely!


----------



## Evansangel

14wks.

More belly than bump at the moment, but i did have a baby 8 months ago :thumbup:

Im a UK 16/18, my BMI is 35 and apparently i need to work on reducing it if i want to go to the midwifery led unit where i had dd1.

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b234/evansangel/Bump14wks.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nice bumps ladies :)


----------



## sma1588

nice bumps ladies, now i feel a little better that i can actually have a BUMP


----------



## SmileyShazza

Have taken a few bump pictures today at 22w 4d - I even got brave and did a naked bump pic......not completely naked btw just bump naked! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1209.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1211.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1215.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mamamay

I cant wait to have a proper bump!! They are all great xx


----------



## billylid

Everybody is looking beautiful and happy with their gorgeous bumps :D


----------



## MilosMommy7

here i am today, 15+5 :)

https://i54.tinypic.com/6y1kkl.jpg


----------



## Mustang_Love

Everyone's bump is gorgeous! :thumbup:Keep 'em coming ladies!!


----------



## rwllgoodchild

finally got the courage to post my first pic... :D

this is my 16+3 'bump'

xx
 



Attached Files:







SDC10876.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## freja

Hi Ladies, Here's my bump at 26+1 weeks. Forgive my tired expression - I'm so exhausted lately! lol :)
I was a UK 22 before I got pregnant and definitely more now! :(
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1861.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## crythreetears

37 weeks 1 day
https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/128/l_dbdde7b3611c4c2e9172b064e2baab2b.jpg


----------



## Barbles

I love looking at this thread and cant wait to post my own bump picture.


----------



## happybeany

Yippeee,my turn finally. I seem to have popped out a little bit this weekend...so here is my bump today at 18+4 :D

Not sure if I look pregnant or even more fat?!
 



Attached Files:







18w4d.JPG
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MrsEngland

My 32 week bump...
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1129.snc4/149115_1552175282208_1169925114_31293775_1290435_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs581.ash2/150356_1552175842222_1169925114_31293778_1813617_n.jpg


----------



## JNA

I want your overalls England
Lovely bumps ladies


----------



## billylid

Happybeany, certainly pregnant! lovely bump!
Looking fantastic MrsEngland :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:) lovely baby bumps Ladies....also loving your overalls MrsEngland :)


----------



## laura3103

here is my 19 week bump pic i dont think i've got any bigger really.



and here is gerties baby bump lol she keeps saying baby then pointing to her belly so i had to take a pic like mummies


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: that is so cute hon :)


----------



## MrsEngland

Laura- How cute!!

Thanks ladies, the overalls are from mothercare they are just about hanging on coz theres a whole in the elastic panel but i love them they are so comfy!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooh must see if I can get a pair :)


----------



## MrsEngland

Dunno if they still sell them in store though hun i've not seen them in stores for ages but they have them online....

https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Roll-Up-Leg-Dungarees/dp/B002L7560E/sr=1-14/qid=1290539551/ref=sr_1_14/277-1520871-7743322?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42791041&mcb=core There ya go =)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :)


----------



## MrsEngland

No problem! Hope you wear them to death like i have haha!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

probably :dohh: I have been wearing my mat jeans to death already :wacko: not sure they will last me until after babe is born at this rate :lol:


----------



## SP1306

Here is my updated pic, although will probably take another one as a bt far away!!

first 19+6, second 22+6 

Any difference???
 



Attached Files:







006 - Copy.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 33









011 - Copy.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 36


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Yes! I want your overalls too England! Where did you get them? :flower:


----------



## MrsEngland

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Yes! I want your overalls too England! Where did you get them? :flower:

Mothercare its a store in the UK.


----------



## maranda

Great bumps = )


----------



## Mustang_Love

SP1306 said:


> Here is my updated pic, although will probably take another one as a bt far away!!
> 
> first 19+6, second 22+6
> 
> Any difference???

Lovely pics SP. I would say you look bigger. Congrats!!


----------



## lindsayscoob

I'm coming on this thread to have a whinge as I don't have a bump yet. My padding is hiding it too well! I've told hubby I need maternity trousers as mine are getting too tight, they're only a bit snug though, I just want to round my tummy out a bit! I can tell the difference but nobody else can!
All you girls are looking gorgeous with such lovely bumps!


----------



## jessabella

hiya..just thought I would update!
almost 35 wks
 



Attached Files:







PB281681.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 35









PB281682.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Alexp

I feel like Im about to burst with my tummy its got that big and stretched.
Ive had to resort to Codeine its got that painful today.

Sorry about the old stretch marks
 



Attached Files:







24 week bump 002.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 44


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Here is my three week update. I feel like my belly got SMALLER! :( Maybe those other days were bloated days. Not sure, but I swear my belly is smaller. Where is the baby!!!
 



Attached Files:







belly growth.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 57


----------



## JNA

13 weeks not really a bump but I looked in the mirror and im a HH and my belly is poking out more than the girls. I had to take a pic lol. The top of my belly is hard to. Everyone thinks im exaggerating until they feel it and its rock hard.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00325-20101128-2007.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 20









IMG00283-20101130-2304.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG00282-20101130-2303.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## yomo

Lovely bumps ladies, I have been stalking for a while can't wait to post a pic xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Some lovely bumps Ladies :)

Caseybaby I think mine must have been bloat too cause I swear my bump has gone too :lol:


----------



## maranda

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Here is my three week update. I feel like my belly got SMALLER! :( Maybe those other days were bloated days. Not sure, but I swear my belly is smaller. Where is the baby!!!

I noticed that if you take the pic in the same outfit and the same pose, that doesn't happen that much = ) I am sure your bump hasn't went away!:thumbup:


----------



## SP1306

Bump at 23w4d- shows how clothes can make a difference!!!

Going to take a bare one tomorrow to celebrate VVVVVV day!!!!
 



Attached Files:







002 - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## LittlePeople

Lovely bump ladies :flower:

I'm being very brave and posting my 1st bump picture...even thought I don't even have a bump yet! 

Be nice :haha:

This is me @ 16weeks


----------



## CaseyBaby718

maranda said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my three week update. I feel like my belly got SMALLER! :( Maybe those other days were bloated days. Not sure, but I swear my belly is smaller. Where is the baby!!!
> 
> I noticed that if you take the pic in the same outfit and the same pose, that doesn't happen that much = ) I am sure your bump hasn't went away!:thumbup:Click to expand...


LOL I sooo don't have the planning skills for that. I mean it sounds super easy but-- what if the outfits in the wash? What if i'm in a hurry. Whatever i'm wearing is fine with me. LOL DH said that the purple shirt is suppose to be skin clinging and it's closer up, so that could be making an optical illusion. (also i think the bloat! :haha:)


----------



## camocutie2006

such lovely bumps ladies!


----------



## rwllgoodchild

this is my 'bump' today at 18 weeks... not much of a bump, but you can see the difference from my first pic at 16+4, looks a lot firmer at the bottom :) xx
 



Attached Files:







SDC10881.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MidnightSun

Some really beautiful bumps here ladies!

I am a UK size 16 by the way.... No bump or anything really when I stand up, so I have taken my belly photos lying down.... can you see any difference at all? I think I can see a high bump starting to appear, but that could just be wishful thinking on my part!

What do you think, bump or belly? lol (don't look at the stretch mark that's appeared out of nowhere!!

Pictures are 11 wks, 13 wks and then 14 wks respectively...
 



Attached Files:







11 wks.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









13 wks.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7









14 wks.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsEngland

34 weeks...

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1228.snc4/156066_1562285774964_1169925114_31314215_1781327_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs490.ash2/76307_1562286174974_1169925114_31314218_3634593_n.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow Mrs England a lovely baby bump there :)

Heres mine today 18+4wks
 



Attached Files:







30112010477[1].jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MrsEngland

MadlyTTC- thanks, getting fed up of people telling me i look ready to pop haha! 
Thats a great bump for 18 weeks wish mine had looked that good that early!


----------



## Tigerlass

*Ok so....this is me at 23 weeks....*

https://i53.tinypic.com/2j2azww.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/2mocf14.jpg


*...Now this picture I just put together has made me  lol
for some reason I look bigger at 14 weeks than I do now!?...Or its because the shape is changing...I dunno...Or I'm seeing things lol What you think?* :wacko:

https://i52.tinypic.com/29c6yvs.jpg


----------



## MrsEngland

Bump is defo bigger now hun just the shape of your waist has changed you definitely look pregnant now.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree hon you def look more pregnant now :)

Thank Mrs England I have had a few `ready to pop` comments and people cant believe am not even 20wks yet....gosh knows how big I will be given another 10wks or so....DS was 10lb 5oz so I reckon another little elephant is on the way :lol:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm still at the phase where people think "is she pregnant? or just fat???" 

I know you girls are hating it, but I can't wait for my first "ready to pop" comment!! :D But... then it'll probably get old, and i'll start hating it!! 

DH doesn't think i'll be getting much bigger. HA!! He's so cute when he's naive!


----------



## Lover

We told the rest of my family yesterday and my nan said "oh I thought you had put weight on but thought you had just been eating too much again" lol...thanks nan ;)

I've got bump pics but I took them in my underwear so I'm a bit shy about putting them on here :blush: I wish I had taken them with a top on now :( I will from now on! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

CaseyBaby its only in the last two weeks or so that people have started to stop giving me the `fat or pregnant` look :dohh: You know where they kind of look and look again trying to work it out :rofl: My bump has lifted up a little and has a more definition....I think the downside already it everyone giving my belly a stroke :dohh: I want to shout `hey personal space please!` :lol: Other than that I love it :) This is my last baby so last time I will experience pregnancy!


----------



## MrsEngland

MadlyTTC- theres no mistaking that your pregnant! lol. I was still looking just fat at 18 weeks!
This was my 18 week bump pic...https://i51.tinypic.com/28bwghf.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no Mrs England I would say at 18wks you were the same as I am now :) that is def a baby bump :)


----------



## SP1306

^^^^^
That does not look FAT...Baby bump!!!!

xxx


----------



## MrsEngland

Lol well its definitely all baby now. Maybe i just felt dead fat then!


----------



## rwllgoodchild

Mines fat :haha: but its a bump in progress lol xx


----------



## MrsEngland

Lol i like that. Kinda like bump under construction hehe!


----------



## rwllgoodchild

:rofl: 

Yep, i can tell the difference weekly, but to randomers on the street i just look fat xx


----------



## MrsEngland

I don't realise how big i am until i go into work and they haven't seen me for a while and my manager was like oh my god look at the size of you!


----------



## rwllgoodchild

I cant wait for people to comment on my bump xx


----------



## MrsEngland

Won't be long hun, i was so chuffed the first time someone i didn't know noticed!


----------



## rwllgoodchild

I hope its not too long, i want a super huge bump :haha: xx


----------



## Mustang_Love

rwllgoodchild said:


> I hope its not too long, i want a super huge bump :haha: xx

Me too!!:haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

here's my 17+5 pic!

https://i56.tinypic.com/10rjpe1.jpg


----------



## MrsEngland

rwllgoodchild said:


> I hope its not too long, i want a super huge bump :haha: xx

Hehe you may regret that when your trying to sleep and walk haha.


----------



## NikoleRae

can someone tell me how to post pics on here?? I WANNA put my bump pics up here tooo!!


----------



## JNA

1.Go advanced then 
2.click on manage attachments 
3.then add your pictures


----------



## SoonToBeMum

this was taken at 12wks 3days, i took it because i thought i was 12wks that day but then got put forward at my scan :dohh:
https://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac169/bootsey/12week.jpg

i need to take a new one but every day i have off i stay in my pyjamas all day and trust me thats not a pretty sight :winkwink:

ETA i was a size 22/24/26 depending on shop pre pregnancy, so im not sure if that can be classed as a bump or not


----------



## MrsEngland

Looks the beginning of a gorgeous baby bump!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree too hon....just like mine at 12wk :)


----------



## RiRi

i will post my pic once ive reached 10 posts


----------



## MrsEngland

How far along are you?


----------



## RiRi

im 20 weeks 5 days


----------



## RiRi

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150348581800171&set=a.10150296579990171.515543.587670170&ref=nf


----------



## RiRi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v138/riamaxn/20weeks5days.jpg


----------



## maranda

CaseyBaby718 said:


> maranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my three week update. I feel like my belly got SMALLER! :( Maybe those other days were bloated days. Not sure, but I swear my belly is smaller. Where is the baby!!!
> 
> I noticed that if you take the pic in the same outfit and the same pose, that doesn't happen that much = ) I am sure your bump hasn't went away!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL I sooo don't have the planning skills for that. I mean it sounds super easy but-- what if the outfits in the wash? What if i'm in a hurry. Whatever i'm wearing is fine with me. LOL DH said that the purple shirt is suppose to be skin clinging and it's closer up, so that could be making an optical illusion. (also i think the bloat! :haha:)Click to expand...

lol yea that could be it also


----------



## camishantel

this is me at 20 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







Photo0029.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Size 16 here :)

20 week bump pic

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/155190_144919618891011_100001189201810_191119_5611047_n.jpg


----------



## cerrie311

29 weeks tomorrow! And a 4 week for comparison!!
 



Attached Files:







28.6 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 15









Photo12021909.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 15









6-12-10 4w5d side.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Mustang_Love

Love Love Love the bumps!! You ladies look amazing. :happydance:


----------



## jenfen

hope this worked! My bump at 19w 3d. I'm a uk size 18. J x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0030.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lover

Here's my first bump pic. The majority is fat but a tiny bit bump. I'm a UK size 22 top/26 bottom.

16+4
 



Attached Files:







16+4 bump.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## PeanutsMama24

Everyone's baby bumps look soooooo amazing! I just wish I had a bump to show. Maybe i'll start taking some pics and post them as I go along. I think i'm starting to have a little pooch other than my normal belly fat lol.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Size 16 here :)
> 
> 20 week bump pic
> 
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/155190_144919618891011_100001189201810_191119_5611047_n.jpg

Great bump missy! :flower:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

YEY TO THE BUMPS!!!!!! 

half way there for me! I can't believe that in the exact time i've already been pregnant... i'll be having a baby!!! AHHHH 

It's slowly sinking in for me!


----------



## MrsEngland

Gorgeous bumps ladies xo


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)

Caseybaby am nearly at half way point too and I think its started to dawn on me too :dohh:...............AM GOING TO BE A MUMMY AGAIN ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH :cloud9:


----------



## laura3103

here is my 20 week bump/chub


----------



## SP1306

I forgot to post in here.....

So Dressed is 23w 5d and bare is my 24w bump!!! I am starting to feel and notice the difference. Normally a size 14/16UK 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







002 - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 11









001 - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Mummy2Angel. said:
> 
> 
> Size 16 here :)
> 
> 20 week bump pic
> 
> https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/155190_144919618891011_100001189201810_191119_5611047_n.jpg
> 
> Great bump missy! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks :blush::flower:

Lovely bumps ladies, we all look great :kiss: x


----------



## haze

Im not really sure I can see a massive difference. But here are the one's Ive taken so far.
 



Attached Files:







bumps.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 57


----------



## SoonToBeMum

https://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac169/bootsey/comparison.png

comparison pic, 2 weeks difference, but is there a physical appearance?!


----------



## destinyfaith

ah thought id join you :) ok so heres mine 



1st 4 weeks 2nd 17 weeks 3rd 22 weeks 4th 29 weeks and 5th 35 weeks
 



Attached Files:







4weeks[1].jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13









17 weeks.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 11









22 weeks.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 8









29 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 9









18102010258.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SoonToBeMum

destinyfaith said:


> ah thought id join you :) ok so heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 1st 4 weeks 2nd 17 weeks 3rd 22 weeks 4th 29 weeks and 5th 35 weeks

when your finished with your bump, can you send it my way?! i want one like yours!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Just wanted you guys to know that I just had the scan and i'm going to have a little girl!! :pink: 

:cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats on Team :pink: hon :)

only 10days until hopefully we find out :)


----------



## 323laura

congratulations. have you got any names picked yet?

hopefully one day i'll be able to join in and post in here too


----------



## Try Rocking

Beautiful bumps ladies!! I can't wait until I can post in here again! 

Congratulations on your pink bump Casey!


----------



## Mustang_Love

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Just wanted you guys to know that I just had the scan and i'm going to have a little girl!! :pink:
> 
> :cloud9:

Congrats!!!


----------



## LittlePeople

Lovely bumps Ladies :flower:


----------



## JNA

Here is my first naked bump picture. But first I have week 4 and week 13 for comparison of growth. The last two are 14 weeks taken today.
 



Attached Files:







13 (2).jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 13









13 (1).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 15









14.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 16









14..jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Megg33k

Love all your bump pics! <3 Can't wait to post again!


----------



## MilosMommy7

looking good! another few days to a week until i take another :)


----------



## camishantel

found out today I am on team blue... little Caleb
 



Attached Files:







Photo0033.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 23









Photo0035.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!!


----------



## camishantel

thank you... still in shock was so expecting a girl but he is healthy and I am very excited to finally know


----------



## yomo

camishantel said:


> found out today I am on team blue... little Caleb

Congrats babes, thats what we shall be calling our little boy if we are on team blue ) but spelt with a k xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

CONGRATS on Team :blue: hon :)

Only one week left until we go for our scan :) so damn excited :wohoo:


----------



## R J 1980

All the bumps look great! My 20 week bump isn't too much different than my regular belly. lol
 



Attached Files:







Picture.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 67


----------



## yomo

R J 1980 said:


> All the bumps look great! My 20 week bump isn't too much different than my regular belly. lol

You have a lovely bump x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree hon you have a lovely `pert` bump :)


----------



## lilaries0411

Hi everyone, I just wanted to post my updated pictures. I hope everyone is doing well!!! I cant wait to see everyone else's updated baby bumps. 

The first Pictures was taken on Sunday and the second one was taken today!
 



Attached Files:







22a.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 25









22b.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## laura3103

hi ladies lovely bump pics.x.

do you think my bump/chub as grown in the last week here is my 20 week compared to my 21 week bump (leopard print)



sorry they are soo close up i havent got a big mirror and have to take them myself


----------



## foxyroxie

heres my 30 week bump i look like ive swallowed a pumpkin!!

https://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k75/melsmith_ox/154172_10150100781189595_692024594_7248081_5764646_n.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

My bump taken yesterday at 26 weeks (mirror needs a clean)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs732.ash1/162599_469015041490_510491490_6380680_6322969_n.jpg


----------



## Evansangel

Smileyshazza! Hello! :haha:

I didn't know you were on BnB aswell! :haha:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Evansangel said:


> Smileyshazza! Hello! :haha:
> 
> I didn't know you were on BnB aswell! :haha:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/speediebean/wavey.gif https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/speediebean/wavey.gif

Hello hun :)

Yep have been on here for aaaaaaaages - tend to come on here more than the other place as it's easier to keep up with :)


----------



## Evansangel

I randomly come on both to post, i tend to read more here rather than post things :)

I should do an 18wk bump really, even though its still belly and no bump yet hehe.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I think I got the dates wrong, as I meant to be doing pictures every 3 weeks, but maybe every 2 days is more necessary now. :flower: 

Anywho, here's the break down. And an added picture that DH liked the most, but I thought didn't depict the belly very accurately..... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







belly growth.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 81









bump21.png
File size: 265.6 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Baronessgogo

Lovely bumps ladies

Butting in here with a quick question, how soon did your bumps begin to show? im 13 weeks and just feel fat, and don't feel there is anything under it. I know baby is there cos i hear the heartbeat everyday, but i don't think i'm showing at all :(


----------



## Baronessgogo

Sorry double post :blush:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Baronessgogo said:


> Lovely bumps ladies
> 
> Butting in here with a quick question, how soon did your bumps begin to show? im 13 weeks and just feel fat, and don't feel there is anything under it. I know baby is there cos i hear the heartbeat everyday, but i don't think i'm showing at all :(



20 weeks give or take is when i about popped.... but everyone is different. It could be sooner if it's not your first kid. :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I started about 14/15wks hon but then I have had DS and didnt show with him until about 20wks now I look like am full term :rofl:


----------



## SmileyShazza

In all honesty mine didn't really start looking remotely bump like till I turned 21/22 weeks and even then it still was quite hard to distinguish bump or just eating too many pies.

It's only in the last week or so I think I look like I have a definite bump and I can tell this is true from othr peoples reactions in shops etc.


----------



## Baronessgogo

THanks ladies, i've a while to wait then :)


----------



## Megg33k

You all look SO great!!! I love this thread! :cloud9:


----------



## maranda

CaseyBaby718 said:


> I think I got the dates wrong, as I meant to be doing pictures every 3 weeks, but maybe every 2 days is more necessary now. :flower:
> 
> Anywho, here's the break down. And an added picture that DH liked the most, but I thought didn't depict the belly very accurately..... :blush:

Your bump is coming along nicely!!:thumbup:


----------



## Evansangel

18+2

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs739.snc4/63905_10150340334815648_692860647_16282829_4918767_n.jpg


----------



## Mustang_Love

To all the ladies that have lovely "D" bumps, did you ever have the "B" shape belly? I think I am finally starting to show but my "B" shape is just becoming more pronounced. :shrug: Just wondering if there is any hope for a proper bump.


----------



## cerrie311

I still have a B when naked but with maternity pants and shirts you cant tell see :) started to round out more at 29 weeks
 



Attached Files:







DSC02084.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6









DSC02070.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DarlingMe

Just popping in from first tri. Thanks everyone for sharing! I will be posting here in a few months!


----------



## Evansangel

Im a B without my maternity jeans.

Trusty jeans making me look pregnant :)


----------



## camishantel

me too.... Love maternity Jeans


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me three Ladies :) in my regular pants I just got a little fat up top :rofl:

Hey we found out we are Team :blue: today too :)


----------



## stvimtch

21 wks + 1 day. I look possibly pregnant, but after the picture is taken and I let my boobs go-- I just look chunky! :/ Looking forward to a defined bump in the next few weeks..:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







pg21weeksD.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 41









pg21wksA.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 43









pg21wks.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 38


----------



## stvimtch

Ladies- friends are asking if my belly is "hardening" yet, I dont think it is. Mystomach above my belly button is "harder" but below where I feel baby move is squishy!! :/ Tell me I'm not the only one, and will it always be that way?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No am like this hon :thumbup: if am dressed in my mat pants I have a lovely nice bump but if am in my pjs for instance which are loser and baggy :lol: I have a hard top and squishy bottom :shrug: dont know why this is cause my little cantalope is down there according to my scan today :wacko:


----------



## haze

this is my plus size bump from the front and above at 23 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00016bump.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8









DSC00015bump.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lynzlogan

I'm a size 16. (UK).....here are a few of my bump....

taken at ....

14+6, 17+3, 22+2, 24+3 & 26+2-(in the black/pink top)
 



Attached Files:







14+6.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6









17+3.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6









22+2 (front).jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6









24+3 (b).jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









26+2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## stvimtch

haze said:


> this is my plus size bump from the front and above at 23 weeks.

JEALOUS! Great bump!! :D:thumbup:


----------



## stvimtch

lynzlogan said:


> I'm a size 16. (UK).....here are a few of my bump....
> 
> taken at ....
> 
> 14+6, 17+3, 22+2, 24+3 & 26+2-(in the black/pink top)

Beautiful! ??- What is the US equivalent of a UK 16?


----------



## CottlestonPie

16 in the UK is 14 in the US i think.


----------



## Sugababe82

x


----------



## stvimtch

Oh, what I'd give to be a size 14.. lol! ;)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## Lover

This was from yesterday. I don't think there's much difference from the last pic, maybe it's a little more 'pointy' but that's it :haha:

xx
 



Attached Files:







18+1 bump.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## allyk

stvimtch said:


> Ladies- friends are asking if my belly is "hardening" yet, I dont think it is. Mystomach above my belly button is "harder" but below where I feel baby move is squishy!! :/ Tell me I'm not the only one, and will it always be that way?

unfortunatly it will probably stay that way.. i am 28 weeks and when i stand up belly is fairly hard above belly button but i still have the wobbley bit underneath according to some of the ladies i have asked in 3rd tri, it will stay!! :cry: sorry to be bearer of bad news


----------



## stvimtch

allyk said:


> stvimtch said:
> 
> 
> Ladies- friends are asking if my belly is "hardening" yet, I dont think it is. Mystomach above my belly button is "harder" but below where I feel baby move is squishy!! :/ Tell me I'm not the only one, and will it always be that way?
> 
> unfortunatly it will probably stay that way.. i am 28 weeks and when i stand up belly is fairly hard above belly button but i still have the wobbley bit underneath according to some of the ladies i have asked in 3rd tri, it will stay!! :cry: sorry to be bearer of bad newsClick to expand...

:dohh: DANG! Dont worry I never made a habit of killing the messenger. :winkwink: Have you posted belly pics yet?


----------



## stvimtch

Im so bummed we won't find out until January 5th whether we are having boy or girl. I'll be nearly 25 weeks!! :/


----------



## camishantel

My viable bump
 



Attached Files:







New Image2.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 51









New Image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 62


----------



## CaseyBaby718

yey!! cami! :)


----------



## Mustang_Love

Very nice bump Cami! You look so happy!!!!


----------



## camishantel

I am however my pants had been cutting into me so my B is more pronounced in the picture in real life most of the time you can't see my B shape anymore


----------



## Baronessgogo

I know i shouldn't technically be posting in this bit anyway because according to this forum i am still in first tri, i just wanted to see if you guys could see a difference (apart from my boobs tripling in size!). I am very ashamed of these photos as they aren't the most flattering. I have noticed my stomach has changed shape, more of an indent or B shape now at my bellybutton. Sorry for rambling on.

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/913.jpg


----------



## camishantel

your belly will change soon enough hun.. but yes definitely notice the boobs changed... I couldn't really tell a difference in my belly till about 16 weeks


----------



## SoonToBeMum

your belly seems to have lifted if that makes sense? can definitely see a difference!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Hubby is loving the boobies, but gets told off if he goes anywhere near them, poor fella.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree hon your tummy has `lifted` slighty and theres a def change in those boobies :lol:


----------



## stvimtch

Baronessgogo said:


> Hubby is loving the boobies, but gets told off if he goes anywhere near them, poor fella.


:haha: SO DOES MINE! hahahaha :)


----------



## Second Chance

You all look great! Can you believe your here waiting for your little one WAHOO i know i couldnt while i was pregnant! crazy times...


----------



## maranda

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t62/maranda_rollins/23weeks.jpg

Me at 23 weeks


----------



## stvimtch

maranda said:


> https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t62/maranda_rollins/23weeks.jpg
> 
> Me at 23 weeks


LOVELY bump!


----------



## maranda

I am so glad it is finally shaping up!


----------



## Megg33k

You all look amazing! I can't help but smile when I pop in here! :)


----------



## tah_map

Just wanted to let you guys know that our little man has arrived! After 20+ hours of labor and an emergency c/s (he was transverse), Dexter Wolfgang made his arrival on 12/16/10 at 11:06pm weighing in at 7 lbs 2.8 oz. He was 19.5 inches long.

It was a hectic day with some scares (I had a very bad epidural experience), but wouldn't change even a second of it even if given the chance. Even the epidural scare was a blessing in disguise. 

My overall experience -- while not ideal & would perhaps be a horror story for someone else -- was really amazing. I honestly want to let all of you know, if you're prepared to go with the flow, you'll have an awesome experience no matter what!

I'm already up and moving & recovering great. Dex is doing great, too, and is sleeping & breastfeeding like a champ. I've never felt so blessed in my life!

Here are a few pics taken right after he was born:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5270212386_8c85637f28.jpg
Dex birth day by tah_map, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5164/5270212394_f31d9892b3.jpg
Dex at birth by tah_map, on Flickr


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CONGRATS!! :D He looks amazing!


----------



## Brieanna

Baronessgogo said:


> Hubby is loving the boobies, but gets told off if he goes anywhere near them, poor fella.

I feel so sorry for mine as well! "Yes, I know they are bigger hun, and I am sure you would love to touch them, but sorry! I have to go pee anyway..."

How do I post my pics? I just joined this site a bit ago but am loving it!


----------



## Mustang_Love

Maranda I love your bump! Soooo jealous :haha:



Congrats on Dexter!!! He looks like a sweetie:flower:


----------



## maranda

Mustang_Love said:


> Maranda I love your bump! Soooo jealous :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on Dexter!!! He looks like a sweetie:flower:

Thank you so much I am glad that it is finally shaping up. I still get those looks though :sad1: you know the " is she just fat or pregnant" one's


----------



## maranda

:happydance:Congratulations on your little one arriving:happydance: I bet your on :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

Loving all the bumps, they look brilliant ...

I can't wait to post one of my own when it finally happens :cloud9:


----------



## MidnightSun

Oh Maranda what a beautiful young man! Sending much love, wish I could have a hold! x x


----------



## maranda

MidnightSun said:


> Oh Maranda what a beautiful young man! Sending much love, wish I could have a hold! x x

No hun that isn't my baby I am not due until April 12th hehe & I am having a little girl too = )


----------



## tah_map

Mustang_Love said:


> Maranda I love your bump! Soooo jealous :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on Dexter!!! He looks like a sweetie:flower:

Thanks!! We're super proud of him... and he's been an awesome baby thus far!


----------



## JNA

15 weeks 6 weeks comparison I think

Has any one else suffered from pregnancy brain. My memory has gone from bad to no existent. I can feel lo move now 1 or 2 kicks every couple of days but lots of flips and break dancing lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG00009-20101215-1946.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 15









13 (2).jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## stvimtch

Congrats on the baby boy! We are hoping for a boy :)


My hubby felt baby move last night and a friend felt it today, what a wonderful experience! Can't wait to meet him/her!


----------



## Megg33k

He's gorgeous tah_map! Congrats!!!


----------



## tah_map

Megg33k said:


> He's gorgeous tah_map! Congrats!!!

Thank you! We are so happy that he's finally here and can't wait to get him home. Looks like they're going to let us out of here today (Sunday) instead of making us wait until Monday. I've got my fingers crossed -- I'm just dying to get him home. :happydance:


----------



## MidnightSun

maranda said:


> MidnightSun said:
> 
> 
> Oh Maranda what a beautiful young man! Sending much love, wish I could have a hold! x x
> 
> No hun that isn't my baby I am not due until April 12th hehe & I am having a little girl too = )Click to expand...

Ah bugger lol... I think the lady I meant to say that to was Tah_Map? lol ... Preg brain strikes again :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats on baby Dexters arrival hon...hes a little cutie :)

Lovely bumps Ladies....am thinking maybe I should take another but I dont feel like its changed much infact my mat pants are now too big and I am back in my pre-preg jeans :saywhat: Best diet I have ever been on `pregnancy` :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I get to post a 4+0 tonight! :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Megg33k said:


> I get to post a 4+0 tonight! :)

am so made up for you :cloud9:

I might not post in your journal, but I've been popping in to have a nosey every now and then :blush:

congrats again hun xx


----------



## Megg33k

EmmyReece said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I get to post a 4+0 tonight! :)
> 
> am so made up for you :cloud9:
> 
> I might not post in your journal, but I've been popping in to have a nosey every now and then :blush:
> 
> congrats again hun xxClick to expand...

Thank you, honey! :hugs: Its more than enough that you read it from time to time!


----------



## jmiller

Good afternoon girl's. Here is my 17 week 4 day bump :)
Hope everyone is doing ok
 



Attached Files:







IMG005721.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG Megg I am so so happy for you :)


----------



## Baronessgogo

Megg thats wonderful news!


----------



## sma1588

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay megg!!!!!!!! so excited for you


----------



## Baronessgogo

14 week comparison, i can see a difference, either its the new dress, or i've eaten too many pies! By the way, my face gets even dopier.

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/1314.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Yay Meggs back in this thread Wahoo can't wait to watch the progressive bump


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Baronessgogo said:


> 14 week comparison, i can see a difference, either its the new dress, or i've eaten too many pies! By the way, my face gets even dopier.

yea around my 14-20 weeks my face got really swollen.... but it's gone down a little. I still think my face has gained weight since the pregnancy but I TRY to not let it bother me. I have a plan for around 3 months after baby is born... it's called Baby sitter and DH & I power work outs 3 days a week! :D We'll see if it comes true!!


----------



## Baronessgogo

> yea around my 14-20 weeks my face got really swollen.... but it's gone down a little. I still think my face has gained weight since the pregnancy but I TRY to not let it bother me. I have a plan for around 3 months after baby is born... it's called Baby sitter and DH & I power work outs 3 days a week! :D We'll see if it comes true!!

I've just noticed weight everywhere, but i'm not complaining, like you i shall be doing my best to lose it afterwards.


----------



## stvimtch

So..... 

We were supposed to find out gender on Dec. 22, but I switched doctors about a month and a half ago and the new doctor is booked up until January 5th. I had the first doctor send the appropriate papers to the new doctor and have been to see the new doctor once.. I just got a phone call to confirm my ultrasound appointment for tomorrow at the first doctor's office!!! What should I do???


----------



## Mustang_Love

Love the pics baroness! You are definitely rounding out. :happydance:


----------



## mrswilsey

stvimtch said:


> So.....
> 
> We were supposed to find out gender on Dec. 22, but I switched doctors about a month and a half ago and the new doctor is booked up until January 5th. I had the first doctor send the appropriate papers to the new doctor and have been to see the new doctor once.. I just got a phone call to confirm my ultrasound appointment for tomorrow at the first doctor's office!!! What should I do???

well im kind of evil.. :blush:

i would go to the one tomorrow to find out earlier!!! haha! THEN switch!! GL! xx


----------



## Second Chance

stvimtch said:


> So.....
> 
> We were supposed to find out gender on Dec. 22, but I switched doctors about a month and a half ago and the new doctor is booked up until January 5th. I had the first doctor send the appropriate papers to the new doctor and have been to see the new doctor once.. I just got a phone call to confirm my ultrasound appointment for tomorrow at the first doctor's office!!! What should I do???

I am in full agreement, if your still on their roster too take it for what its worth the more ultrasounds the better!! Im an advocate :blush: DO IIIT DO IIIT lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

OMG love love love this thread. Its nice knowing not all the ladies on this site are a size 4 and have a perfect basket ball belly! 

:hi: meg,fancy meeting you here lol


This is my 14 +1 with my little guy and a pic of my crazy bloat from 6 weeks
 



Attached Files:







14+1weeks.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7









bloat2oct17.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Groovychick

Lovely bumps ladies! :)


----------



## Megg33k

You all look great! :) I couldn't be arsed to put on clothes and look presentable enough for the pic tonight... So, I'll do it after my beta tomorrow! :)


----------



## Second Chance

Wohoo for after betas pic Megg


----------



## lollylou1

bumps all looking great ladies, mine is just looking more like fat at the mo but will add pics as bump gets a bit bigger

Lou
xxx


----------



## stvimtch

waiting for my hubby to get here and go with me to the ultrasound appointment, hopefully they wont catch their error and we find out if we are having a boy or girl!!! :) Wish me luck ladies!! Thanks!


----------



## Second Chance

Cant wait to hear the wonderful news!! Best of Luck sweety... And i really dont think they"ll catch it as I movied to another county and was still get appointment reminders from my old doc when i was preggo lol so you should be fine lol


----------



## stvimtch

After measurements they told me that we are 22 weeks and 4 days along. Baby weighs about 1 lb 2 ounces and...........................We are officially TEAM PINK!


----------



## mrswilsey

stvimtch said:


> After measurements they told me that we are 22 weeks and 4 days along. Baby weighs about 1 lb 2 ounces and...........................We are officially TEAM PINK!

YAY! CONGRATS HUN!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LittlePeople

Lovely bumps :flower:


----------



## Second Chance

stvimtch said:


> After measurements they told me that we are 22 weeks and 4 days along. Baby weighs about 1 lb 2 ounces and...........................We are officially TEAM PINK!

Yay I knew it would be ok and that is so great! Congrats on the little princess


----------



## MoonMelody

Hi, ladies! It's VERY early days, but I thought I'd post here for the fun of it. These two were taken at 3 weeks and 4 days. My first belly pics of my first pregnancy! :happydance:

I am 5'3'' and weigh 10.11 stone (about 152 pounds), and wear a UK size 10/12 (US size 8/10). At my heaviest, I weighed more than 13 stone, and am now very, very close to being out of the 'overweight' category. I know I'm at the very low end of overweight, but I'm still a wee bit round. :haha:

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f220/stonedeurydice/Preggy/DSCN0501.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f220/stonedeurydice/Preggy/DSCN0517.jpg


----------



## maranda

MoonMelody I wish I could be that skinny lol = ) Congrats on your LO


----------



## Ember

MoonMelody, if I were as skinny as you, I would feel like the hottest woman on the planet. I only wish my belly looked anything like yours. You look more like 130 pounds! You are very lucky! Don't ever let anyone call you fat! Congrats on the baby!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

stvimtch said:


> After measurements they told me that we are 22 weeks and 4 days along. Baby weighs about 1 lb 2 ounces and...........................We are officially TEAM PINK!

:wohoo: for Team :pink: hon


----------



## MoonMelody

You ladies are TOO SWEET. :flower:

I've come a long way with my weight, but these last pesky 20 pounds are SO difficult to lose. I have quite a few stretchmarks and a bit of flab that will probably never go away, but who cares! I'm hoping that breastfeeding will help me get back down to pre-pregnancy weight (and beyond). 

I think every woman who's posted here is just gorgeous, and more importantly, wonderful mums and mums-to-be!


----------



## Lover

My bump progression from the past 3 weeks, what do you girls think? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







17 18 19.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Baronessgogo

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on Team Pink!

You all look lovely!

4 week "bump" pic for me... I wish I could say some of it was bloat... but this is just what I look like! LOL

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5287778145_b02c5aedbb_z.jpg


----------



## MrsEngland

Baronessgogo- I didn't know you were pregnant again hun, congrats!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thank you :D Yep 16 weeks according to my scan yesterday :cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lovely bumps ladies :)


----------



## Megg33k

5 Weeks! Holy Bloat, Batman!
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5088/5300277974_e4450f191f_z.jpg


----------



## CandyApple19

just wanted to say- they should turn this into a sticky :) lovely bumps ladies! x


----------



## EmmyReece

I think it should be a sticky too, hoping I can join you ladies properly in 2011 rather than lurking and wishing it was me :blush:


----------



## yomo

Can anyone give me some advice on how to upload photos? x


----------



## oxfairycakexo

20wks + 4days xx
Sorry they're so big, don't know how to resize!

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/oxfairycakexo/20wks4.jpg

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/oxfairycakexo/20wks42.jpg


----------



## SoonToBeMum

taken this morning. 18 wks.
https://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac169/bootsey/18wks.jpg

& just for comparison, 14wks 3 days! 
https://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac169/bootsey/vjhkhjk-1.jpg


----------



## SoonToBeMum

yomo said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on how to upload photos? x

hiya hun, you have to upload them to a host, i use photobucket, and then they should give you some codes for photos on there, you copy the one that looks something like [ IMG ]....................[/ IMG ] but without the spaces, and the ....'s should be the link to your photo, if you post that link in here your photo will appear in your post. hope that helps


----------



## yomo

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/SAM_3078.jpg Finally!!! me at 14 wks 4 days 

Thanks for your help soontobemum your a star xx


----------



## Megg33k

Love it, yomo!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So many LOVELY pictures!!! :D New faces too!!! 

I'll be posting mine next week since it's my 24 week and apparently baby is viable then! :happydance:


----------



## txwifey

:kiss:Me & belly at 18 Weeks & 3days!  :blush:
 



Attached Files:







18W3D.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Miss.Miffy

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k604/missmiffy1/23Weekss.jpg?t=1293638566

23 weeks, 1 day... I'm still waiting to look pregnant rather than stuffed lol :nope: xXx


----------



## yomo

Miss.Miffy said:


> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k604/missmiffy1/23Weekss.jpg?t=1293638566
> 
> 23 weeks, 1 day... I'm still waiting to look pregnant rather than stuffed lol :nope: xXx

I would say you looked pregnant, you have a lovely bump xx


----------



## txwifey

miss.miffy i'm with u... i hate that feeling! i try wearing more maternity shirts. :]


----------



## sianyld

Hey all, 
plus size girl here too! 
Lovely bumps u all have :) 
here are my 12 and 13 weeks starting bumps!




wat u think? x​


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww sian I love your bump pics :cloud9:

there's a definite increase in bump size there :D


----------



## sianyld

thanks emmy! how are u hun?? xx


----------



## yomo

sianyld said:


> Hey all,
> plus size girl here too!
> Lovely bumps u all have :)
> here are my 12 and 13 weeks starting bumps!
> 
> View attachment 150263
> View attachment 150264
> 
> 
> 
> wat u think? x​

you have a wonderful bump x


----------



## camishantel

my 26week bump... sorry I look so bad I have been super sick just got sent home from work
 



Attached Files:







2010-12-28 19.07.57.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 60









2010-12-28 19.07.24.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 55


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :) Heres my update 22+4wks
 



Attached Files:







22+4wks.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## stephanie91x

my bump at 13 weeks at 6 days :)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=180514878639654&set=a.165834850107657.37944.100000434298709


----------



## stephanie91x

my bump at 13 weeks at 6 days :D x


----------



## Megg33k

You all look great! I can't wait until I have a real bump! I think I'll be waiting a while to have anything more than bloat though! :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Megg33k said:


> You all look great! I can't wait until I have a real bump! I think I'll be waiting a while to have anything more than bloat though! :(

I can't wait for you to have a proper bump too, you deserve it so much :)


----------



## Megg33k

EmmyReece said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You all look great! I can't wait until I have a real bump! I think I'll be waiting a while to have anything more than bloat though! :(
> 
> I can't wait for you to have a proper bump too, you deserve it so much :)Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs: Can't wait for you to join us, honey! SOON!!! :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I really hope you're right :D 

I love looking in here, gives me hope that it *WILL* be me one day


----------



## Mother of 4

I'm 1 day shy of 16 weeks here with my 5th child :)

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/PC300918.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow Mother of 4 thats an impressive lovely baby bump for 16wks :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

yey for 5th baby mother of 4! I secretly want 5, but have told DH that we are only planning for 4. 

I'll sneak that 5th baby right in (that's if my PCOS clears up....). :rofl:


----------



## Mother of 4

CaseyBaby718 said:


> yey for 5th baby mother of 4! I secretly want 5, but have told DH that we are only planning for 4.
> 
> I'll sneak that 5th baby right in (that's if my PCOS clears up....). :rofl:

We were actually stopping at 4 and my husband was going to have a vasectomy but we put it off for about a year then we both decided we wanted one more :) I'm sure you could squeeze another one in ;)


----------



## MrsEngland

My 37 week and final bump pic...
https://i53.tinypic.com/14o0uh5.jpg

And the result...
https://l4.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hphotos-l3-ash1/hs789.ash1/167955_1600225963445_1169925114_31384811_4673777_n.jpg


----------



## sianyld

aww congratulations hun she is beautiful :) x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Mrs England - how lovely to see your little princess is finally here. She is adorable :)

Looking good ladies - love the bumps :thumbup:


----------



## twinmummy06

congratulations MrsEngland, she is beautiful!!!

i cant wait to post a bump picture, but im pretty sure im not going to get a nice one like i did with the twins. really regret not taking any for that pregnancy! im pretty sure my top flab isnt going to meet the bottom of my B to nicely round out this time, unless i get a 10lb'er :haha: 

but hey, i will be happy with anything i can use maternity pants to make it look a little more "pregnant" and not just plain flab lol.


----------



## 323laura

Congratulations, shes beautiful :D


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, MrsEngland! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## cerrie311

Being really brave here first uncovered bump pic...almost no more B lol! My belly button will probably never pop out though was pretty deep in the B before pregnancy haha anyway 33 weeks tomorrow :)

PS Mrsengland she is BEAUTIFUL congratulations!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02139.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 19









DSC02150.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 12


----------



## angiesolo

Baronessgogo said:


> Lovely bumps ladies
> 
> Butting in here with a quick question, how soon did your bumps begin to show? im 13 weeks and just feel fat, and don't feel there is anything under it. I know baby is there cos i hear the heartbeat everyday, but i don't think i'm showing at all :(

This is my third pregnancy, but I never start really looking pregnant until about 6 months That's when my belly pops out.


----------



## Mustang_Love

Congrats MrsEngland. that is a lovely little girl you have there!!!!


----------



## membas#1

I didn't really start to show and look pregnant til about 6 months either--I was 23 weeks at Thanksgiving and that's when I really noticed that I started to look pregnant. I'm 28 1/2 weeks now and definitely. 

Congrats MrsEnglad! Beauty!!!


----------



## Megg33k

If I put a little arch in my back, I can look massively pregnant RIGHT NOW! :rofl:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Congratulations Mrs England, she is simply gorgeous!


----------



## yomo

Well done Mrs England she's a beauty xx


----------



## MrsEngland

Thanks ladies! They are so worth every second of pain throughout pregnancy and labour.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So Beautiful MrsEngland!! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats MrsEnglad on your beautiful daughter :kiss:


----------



## rayasunshine

I am sooo jealous of you ladies who are already showing! I was a US size 14 when I got preg, lost 15 lbs and am still not showing at 15 weeks 4 days! I kinda of want to take pictures just because but I


----------



## rayasunshine

I am sooo jealous of you ladies who are already showing! I was a US size 14 when I got preg, lost 15 lbs and am still not showing at 15 weeks 4 days! I kinda of want to take pictures just because but I know I don't really look any different than I did pre-pregnancy! 

Sorry about the double post, how do I delete?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

rayasunshine said:


> I am sooo jealous of you ladies who are already showing! I was a US size 14 when I got preg, lost 15 lbs and am still not showing at 15 weeks 4 days! I kinda of want to take pictures just because but I know I don't really look any different than I did pre-pregnancy!
> 
> Sorry about the double post, how do I delete?

Unfortunately you can't delete the double post, but you can edit it to make it say something stupid or just put a funny face and "double post" so people know it was a mess up. LOL 

You could do whatever you wanted.... but you can't delete. :dohh:


----------



## jmiller

happy new year ladies

here is my 19 week pink bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG00591.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## dan-o

This mini bump has replaced my bloat in the last few days, I wasn't expecting to see anything so early! 
I never normally look like this, so think it's my uterus pushing all my other insides up, making me look a lot rounder! 

PS. I'm a size 18-20 :flower:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/13weeks-1-1-1.jpg


----------



## sianyld

lovely bump :) mines similar im a size 16! x


----------



## Baronessgogo

I've finally noticed that i'm growing! I think my stomach just expanded the other night and stayed that way lol, i can't wait to get to work on Tuesday to do my 17 week piccie :D


----------



## +tivethoughts

Here's my 24+1 bump pics. I'm now nearly 26 weeks, so time for another pic I think! Definitely feeling bigger!
 



Attached Files:







24 + 1 bump.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 7









24 + 1.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## laura3103

ok ladies here is my 24 week bump pic sorry about the big pink pants in the pic lol



where have my feet gone lol.


----------



## Spunky

rayasunshine said:


> I am sooo jealous of you ladies who are already showing! I was a US size 14 when I got preg, lost 15 lbs and am still not showing at 15 weeks 4 days! I kinda of want to take pictures just because but I know I don't really look any different than I did pre-pregnancy!
> 
> Sorry about the double post, how do I delete?

I was a US 10/12/14 depending on what pair of pants before pregnancy! It will happen! Before pictures are always welcome!


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i55.tinypic.com/1zp4o0l.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Such gorgeous bumps, cant wait until mine catches up a bit! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow Ladies more lovely bumps :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Great bumps! :D 

Here is my 24 week bump! LO has been viable for 3 days now! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







belly growth.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 79









bumpee.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## yomo

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Great bumps! :D
> 
> Here is my 2D4 week bump! LO has been viable for 3 days now! :happydance:

Loving the bump, so jealous you look blooming xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

dan-o said:


> This mini bump has replaced my bloat in the last few days, I wasn't expecting to see anything so early!
> I never normally look like this, so think it's my uterus pushing all my other insides up, making me look a lot rounder!
> 
> PS. I'm a size 18-20 :flower:
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/13weeks-1-1-1.jpg

you look like a size 10-12! :p


----------



## haze

MilosMommy7 said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> This mini bump has replaced my bloat in the last few days, I wasn't expecting to see anything so early!
> I never normally look like this, so think it's my uterus pushing all my other insides up, making me look a lot rounder!
> 
> PS. I'm a size 18-20 :flower:
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/13weeks-1-1-1.jpg
> 
> you look like a size 10-12! :pClick to expand...

I was going to say the exact same thing, Im an 18-20 and I wish I looked like you!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

My 29 week bump 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs076.snc6/168678_479876836490_510491490_6577980_160752_n.jpg


----------



## SoonToBeMum

SmileyShazza said:


> My 29 week bump
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs076.snc6/168678_479876836490_510491490_6577980_160752_n.jpg

nice bump!


----------



## ladyredlainey

You all look so lovely!  
I am 20 weeks today, but will not fully show till 30 weeks plus I bet, as I was like that with my three previous pregnancies.
Looking forward to showing though lol.

Hope your all keeping well xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OHHHHHHHHHHH Smileyshazza I love your `high` bump :)

Ladies Im still having probs loosing weight and I think I am also loosing my bump :(


----------



## sianyld

My 14+1 Bump :) 


ps im a size 16 x​


----------



## Gemie

It's not quite the prefect round bump I'd like but here's my 25+5 weeks bumbage
I'm a pre preg size 26 btw. xx

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5286/5320589155_a3a002b31c_z.jpg


----------



## ladyredlainey

Gemie said:


> It's not quite the prefect round bump I'd like but here's my 25+5 weeks bumbage
> I'm a pre preg size 26 btw. xx
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5286/5320589155_a3a002b31c_z.jpg

You look wonderful! :D I have never had a round bump, I have always had a tummy then this bump above lol! but never show before 30 weeks


----------



## Lover

21 week one was taken today :D
 



Attached Files:







17 18 19 20 21.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 60


----------



## ladyredlainey

MADLYTTC said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHH Smileyshazza I love your `high` bump :)
> 
> Ladies Im still having probs loosing weight and I think I am also loosing my bump :(

I am also finding problems trying to loose a few lbs, I have gained over the christmas period lol, but hoping to shift it. At the moment I don't feel hungry at all, which is making me not want to eat.

I did go through phases of having a bump with my previous pregnancies, then next week or so baby shifting a bit, and the bump being flatter, then they would move again, and it was back lol.

I am sure your bump will be back again very soon :D x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ladyredlainey said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> OHHHHHHHHHHH Smileyshazza I love your `high` bump :)
> 
> Ladies Im still having probs loosing weight and I think I am also loosing my bump :(
> 
> I am also finding problems trying to loose a few lbs, I have gained over the christmas period lol, but hoping to shift it. At the moment I don't feel hungry at all, which is making me not want to eat.
> 
> I did go through phases of having a bump with my previous pregnancies, then next week or so baby shifting a bit, and the bump being flatter, then they would move again, and it was back lol.
> 
> I am sure your bump will be back again very soon :D xClick to expand...

oh no hon maybe I didnt explain myself properly :blush: I`m loosing weight by the bucketload but NOT intentionally so the bump I had which needed mat trousers at 9wks now seems to be dwindling so much so I am now back in my pre-preg jeans which are HUGE :( Thank you though :hugs: I do hope my bump resurfaces soon :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm FINALLY going to stop being shy and post my first bump pic.
So er, yeah... this is bump at 27+2.

Now to carry on with the laundry :haha:
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_lehp8yOyZ01qzn401o1_400.jpg
File size: 192.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Megg33k

Oh man... You all look gorgeous!!! My next one goes up later today!


----------



## Gemie

I seem to have a bump then a belly too :dohh: I've just bought some bump bands though on recommendation from a friend so hopefully that should make it a bit more defined!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Gemie said:


> I seem to have a bump then a belly too :dohh: I've just bought some bump bands though on recommendation from a friend so hopefully that should make it a bit more defined!

You just look like you have a bump! I am sorry if that was from my comment above.
I am a dress size 32 :blush: so can not hide my tummy, but tend to have a bump and tummy lol! x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So many great looking bumps. Lots of girls are carrying high. :) 

I think i'm carrying middle.


----------



## Baronessgogo

My 17 week update, think its mostly christmas food, tho my B is getting more defined :(

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/1417.jpg


----------



## yomo

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/photo.jpg

Here's my 15 wk 4 days don't know if its bump or too many mince pies??? xx


----------



## SoonToBeMum

yomo said:


> https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/photo.jpg
> 
> here's my 15 wk 4 days don't know if its bump or too many mince pies??? Xx

bump bump bump!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah def bump hon :)

I need to take another pic...am off thursday so may do it then :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

yomo it looks bump to me ... also :blush: where did you get your cardi from? I love it :D


----------



## yomo

EmmyReece said:


> yomo it looks bump to me ... also :blush: where did you get your cardi from? I love it :D

Oh thanks hun, It's from Matalan the Belle range think when I went in at xmas they still had them in xx


----------



## Gemie

CaseyBaby718 said:


> So many great looking bumps. Lots of girls are carrying high. :)
> 
> I think i'm carrying middle.

I'm defiantly carrying high. x


----------



## gamblemagic

EmmyReece said:


> yomo it looks bump to me ... also :blush: where did you get your cardi from? I love it :D


my sis has one practicly the same from Oasis mayb try there? x


----------



## EmmyReece

yomo said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> yomo it looks bump to me ... also :blush: where did you get your cardi from? I love it :D
> 
> Oh thanks hun, It's from Matalan the Belle range think when I went in at xmas they still had them in xxClick to expand...

I might have to nip in and have a looksy :)


----------



## we can't wait

Not really sure if this is a full on bumppp--- or some pudge. :dohh: Either way-- here's me!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Mustang_Love

Loving the bumps! Can't wait to have something worth posting...


----------



## laura3103

Gemie said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> So many great looking bumps. Lots of girls are carrying high. :)
> 
> I think i'm carrying middle.
> 
> I'm defiantly carrying high. xClick to expand...

i carried high with gertie but carring low with this little man.


----------



## nuala

im carrying low i want my bump lol


----------



## rwllgoodchild

I need to put a new pic up, i cant believe how much mine has changed since my last pic on here :) it seems to get bigger every day :D xx


----------



## Mother of 4

16+5 bump with #5


----------



## Megg33k

Here's my 6week... I think there's something wrong! Cause I'm "sucking it in"... and this is my 1st baby! :shock:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5004/5328116314_41152f3593_z.jpg


----------



## SoonToBeMum

Megg33k said:


> Here's my 6week... I think there's something wrong! Cause I'm "sucking it in"... and this is my 1st baby! :shock:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5004/5328116314_41152f3593_z.jpg

maybe twins?


----------



## Spunky

Megg33k said:


> Here's my 6week... I think there's something wrong! Cause I'm "sucking it in"... and this is my 1st baby! :shock:

Could be BLOAT. I had INCREDIBLE bloat! That's how I "knew" I was pregnant. At 3W4D I would bloat 2.5" over the course of the day (from morning to night! My pants wouldn't fit by the time I got home from work!). I went shopping for maternity pants at 5 weeks (though couldn't bring myself to wear them till like 11/12 weeks). Oh the bloat! Don't feel bad, could be a lot of things, for me, it was the bloat! (Did I say it enough?! This is my first and the nurse told me with each pregnancy it's usually worse! :shock: How on earth will it be worse? I wont be able to wear pants at all!)


----------



## MidnightSun

This me today at 19+4, this bump was not here last week!!! I literally 'popped' over the weekend.... please tell me it's not bloat? lol

So all you ladies worrying over no bump, believe me it won't be there one day and then you will really notice it the next!

Edited to add I am a UK 16 :)
 



Attached Files:







19 + 4.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 23









19+4.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## camishantel

well I am officially moving to 3rd tri but thought I would post one last bump pic in here first..
 



Attached Files:







27weeks2.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Megg33k

SoonToBeMum said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Here's my 6week... I think there's something wrong! Cause I'm "sucking it in"... and this is my 1st baby! :shock:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5004/5328116314_41152f3593_z.jpg
> 
> maybe twins?Click to expand...

Could be, actually! I had 2 great quality embies transferred in on Dec 10! I'll know in 2 days!



Spunky said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Here's my 6week... I think there's something wrong! Cause I'm "sucking it in"... and this is my 1st baby! :shock:
> 
> Could be BLOAT. I had INCREDIBLE bloat! That's how I "knew" I was pregnant. At 3W4D I would bloat 2.5" over the course of the day (from morning to night! My pants wouldn't fit by the time I got home from work!). I went shopping for maternity pants at 5 weeks (though couldn't bring myself to wear them till like 11/12 weeks). Oh the bloat! Don't feel bad, could be a lot of things, for me, it was the bloat! (Did I say it enough?! This is my first and the nurse told me with each pregnancy it's usually worse! :shock: How on earth will it be worse? I wont be able to wear pants at all!)Click to expand...

I guess? I dunno! This is crazy though!


----------



## RiRi

thought id update my pic in here as since my last pic ive grown a fair bit ... here is my bump at 24 weeks 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v138/riamaxn/25weeks.jpg


----------



## cerrie311

34 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02193.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 8









DSC02173.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Joda

<3 this thread. All of you have beautiful bumps, I now have bump envy :hissy:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Gorgeous bumps everyone!! all so lovely :D x


----------



## happybeany

My 25week bump :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0548.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Miss_BB

17 Weeks 3 Days x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0509.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Megg33k

Love the new bumps! <3


----------



## Mini_Me_x

Me at 29 weeks pregnant!!!



xxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## RiRi

lovely bumps ladies :)


----------



## LittlePeople

Lovely bumps everyone...I'm more than over due to update a picture, but all the one's I take look bloody awful :haha: so I'l have to wait for OH to get home and attempt to do a nice one! :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have taken some updated ones :) will upload to laptop and post later :thumbup:


----------



## lollylou1

Hi girls im a size 18 ( and very upset about it after a huge weight loss and now a huge weight gain back)
this is me at 16 weeks 4 days
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/2c12907c.jpg
Lou
xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So here is mine Ladies taken today at 24wks+2 :) The 2nd pic is me showing how big my NON MATERNITY Jeans are currently and they keep on getting bigger each week :wacko: I went into Mat Jeans at 9wks only to find at 21wks they had got that big because of my weight loss I could not longer wear them comfortably without them falling down when walking so just by chance I tried on a brand new pair of pre-pregnancy Jeans which I had bought before getting pregnant but had never worn and was shocked to find they fit. Heres me wearing the Jeans 3+wks later and they too are getting that big that they fall down even hiking them up over my bump doesnt work :loopy:
 



Attached Files:







24+2wks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 15









24+2wks (2).jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Megg33k

Well, you look amazing! Both of you! 

I wouldn't be too upset, Lou! You seriously look great!


----------



## Mother of 4

lollylou1 said:


> Hi girls im a size 18 ( and very upset about it after a huge weight loss and now a huge weight gain back)
> this is me at 16 weeks 4 days
> https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/2c12907c.jpg
> Lou
> xxx

You really do look great....I was in the middle of losing weight right when we decided to start trying again and I had lost 25lbs...so far I've kept it all off:thumbup:


----------



## laura3103

here is my 25 week bump pic


----------



## ladyredlainey

Wonderful looking bumps ladies!! :D xx


----------



## noobie

This is me at 26+4 weeks xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00022.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lollylou1

bumps looking good!
xxx


----------



## tabitha561

18 weeks

Almost 20 weeks


:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## ttcfirstbb

I love looking at all the plus size bump pics you ladies look amazing. 

I am also a plus size 22-24 pre pregnancy US size. Don't have a bump yet though but I might post anyways :winkwink:


----------



## MilosMommy7

23+5 (no not my cleavage!) :p

https://i56.tinypic.com/10xyt1z.jpg


----------



## Mother of 4

17 + 5 (I find out in 2 days what we're having...as long as baby cooperates :))

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P1120946.jpg

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P1120947.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Loving the bumps!

Love the shirt, Mother of 4!


----------



## Mother of 4

^^^Thanks, it's one of pre-maternity shirts...I haven't purchased any yet. but need to.


----------



## happybeany

I'm jealous of all your bumps.. I feel like I still look just fat! I uploaded my bump halfway up pg 333 if you want to look haha :) xxx


----------



## Mother of 4

^^^You do not look fat in your pic...you look pregnant :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

I am going to brave it shortly and put up a piccy of me just pregnant, and me at 20 weeks :blush: I am sure it will make you all feel much better about your beautiful bumps xx


----------



## tfarr

You all look fab, I must start taking weekly photos. so exciting xxxx


----------



## Mother of 4

Here I am 1 month before I got pregnant in the same shirt....
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P8220005.jpg

Then 17+5...
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P1120947.jpg

That will give you all a better idea of me too :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

Me when I just found out I was pregnant
And a picture taken today at (21 weeks) I can see the difference (sorry for the not so nice belly :blush:
So put up one of my favorite pictures with me and the kids :D to lol.
 



Attached Files:







k.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 29









ke.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 23









10062010069.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## ladyredlainey

You look so neat Mother of 4!! beautiful pictures x


----------



## Mother of 4

^^^I can definetely see your bump coming along nicely :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

Mother of 4 said:


> ^^^I can definetely see your bump coming along nicely :)

Thanks, my tummy has changed shape a bit, i don't usually show show till 30wks plus lol.


----------



## Manni

i am new to this and i am 17 weeks today and also plus size get in touch with me would love the support


----------



## Mother of 4

Manni said:


> i am new to this and i am 17 weeks today and also plus size get in touch with me would love the support

:hi: and welcome :)


----------



## cerrie311

@34+4
 



Attached Files:







34and4 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Megg33k

7 weeks
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5201/5350054455_fa89c5eb99_z.jpg

7 weeks in a "real" shirt that shows the "B" bump! :(
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5350667272_739a3115da_z.jpg


----------



## camishantel

............
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-12 20.31.07.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 49


----------



## ttcfirstbb

camishantel said:


> ............

Wow your bump has almost no B all D... it looks great!


----------



## camishantel

whats funny is I don't have a B shape never really have.. it's where my pants cut in all day I just noticed it.. too funny but thank you


----------



## needafriend

My 25 week bump.(last weeks pic)....


----------



## JNA

4 weeks then 19 week PINK bump!
 



Attached Files:







13 (2).jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG00076-20110112-2014.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :flower:

I dont think my changes much right now all my pics look the same :haha:


----------



## Baronessgogo

I'm the same i think im just waiting for a growth spurt


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too :dohh: To say my son was 10lb 5oz am not growing quickly now :wacko: I hope Charlie is smaller :lol:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thats one big baby!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:haha: He sure was and I was HUGE but not so with this LO AND I have lost weight :dohh: Am at MW in a few hours she thinks I have anaemia which is plausible as I am having terrible dizzy spells. I`m going to ask her if she thinks baby is big cause am sure she will give me an examination :lol:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Wish i could lose weight i can't stop eating. I hope the midwife gives you some reassurance.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs:


----------



## LittlePeople

This is me at 22 weeks and 4 days pregnant with a little girl :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## greeneyes26

I dont have a bump that shows yet but i will post pics when i do :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

31 weeks today :happydance:

https://i51.tinypic.com/2rcx2kg.jpg


----------



## Baronessgogo

Looking good ladies :)

I think i've finally had my growth spurt, noticed strangers staring at my stomach, will post a pic soon.


----------



## Megg33k

You look amazing, Shaz! :)


----------



## Baronessgogo

Sorry to be completely off topic but your avatar is beautiful megg :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Lovely bump Ladies :)


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Baroness! I'm so proud of my little blob! :cloud9: I'd never grown anything with a heartbeat before... So, I'm pretty tickled! I can't wait to see him/her again on Friday! <3


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Baroness! I'm so proud of my little blob! :cloud9: I'd never grown anything with a heartbeat before... So, I'm pretty tickled! I can't wait to see him/her again on Friday! <3

:hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Baroness! I'm so proud of my little blob! :cloud9: I'd never grown anything with a heartbeat before... So, I'm pretty tickled! I can't wait to see him/her again on Friday! <3

Aww wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## absandjbs

When did you ladies start getting a noticeable bump?


----------



## ladyredlainey

absandjbs said:


> When did you ladies start getting a noticeable bump?

I posted my bump picture on page 336, but it is not noticeable through clothing yet really, although I can see it, as can hubby.
For me, it is usually 30+weeks when I become more 'bump' like lol.

x


----------



## Mother of 4

You are all looking great ladies :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

absandjbs said:


> When did you ladies start getting a noticeable bump?

Probably not till I was about 22 weeks in all honesty - up until then I still just looked quite flabby.

I would say other people started noticing my bump at about 25 / 26 weeks.


----------



## Pippin

absandjbs said:


> When did you ladies start getting a noticeable bump?

Mine is noticeable now and I'm only 13 weeks :shock: it is my second though. I'm a size 22 normally if that helps put it into perspective. Feeling brave in this section and showing a bit of flesh. You can see how I come out from under my boobs already. Took me until 5/6 months with my son to do this. I'm also near enough 6 foot so I have a long body.
 



Attached Files:







13a weeks.JPG
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 16









13b week.JPG
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Baronessgogo

Pippin you do not look like a size 22!


----------



## camishantel

I had someone say OMG your pregnant at about 14-16 weeks...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pippin I agree you do not look like you are a size 22 :kiss:

My apron at work covers my bump so I keep getting that `she is pregnant or not!` stare :rofl: Its great watching peoples minds at work trying to figure it out :lol:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm wondering how soon I'll get my first "when are you due?" question... I can't wait... but, then again, I SO can! I'd like to be at least 12 weeks before someone asks! LOL


----------



## Embo78

Hi all :wave: 
I'm a size uk 18 - 20.

Here's my 8 week "bump" pic !!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1597.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sianyld

Lovely bumps ladies :)

My 16 week bump pic! - im a size 16 BTW
(inc my 12 weeks bump for comparison)


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies you are so sweet saying I don't look my size, I'm tall but if you put me next to a 'normal' women (what ever they are) I am a giant :rofl: 

Embo my friend, love the picture, I can't wait to see it grow more :yipee:

Everyone else fab to see the lovely bumps coming along, we're a good looking bunch of ladies aren't we hehehehehe.


----------



## cerrie311

absandjbs said:


> When did you ladies start getting a noticeable bump?

30 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Gorgeous bumps!! you all look just wonderful :D x


----------



## MilosMommy7

Megg33k said:


> I'm wondering how soon I'll get my first "when are you due?" question... I can't wait... but, then again, I SO can! I'd like to be at least 12 weeks before someone asks! LOL

i'm wondering the same thing. i was around this time (maybe like 25w) when i was asked for the first time with my son. but then again i was wearing a shirt that was tight at the time she asked me lol.


----------



## mrsraggle

MilosMommy7 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how soon I'll get my first "when are you due?" question... I can't wait... but, then again, I SO can! I'd like to be at least 12 weeks before someone asks! LOL
> 
> i'm wondering the same thing. i was around this time (maybe like 25w) when i was asked for the first time with my son. but then again i was wearing a shirt that was tight at the time she asked me lol.Click to expand...

No-one ever asked me! Well, once at 11 days overdue someone asked me if I was pregnant...I guess being a big lady that people were worried to ask, _just in case_ but really... I've never seen a fat lady that looks like this:
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/410.jpg

:dohh::haha:


----------



## camishantel

I think a lot of people are afraid to ask nowadays... with people being overweight and all because so many people have asked a bigger lady when are you do and turns out she isn't even pregnant... that makes me not want to ask people unless it is super noticeable... I don't even ask skinny women unless it is more than obvious


----------



## Spunky

I know someone at my school that wont ask even though I am clearly showing (and showing it off!) because last time when she asked (2 years ago) I wasn't pregnant. LOL I said she wont ask until I'm in labor now! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll just start wearing an "I <3 my baby bump!" shirt or something! :rofl:


----------



## Evansangel

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs048.snc6/167850_10150371086770648_692860647_16923009_4081092_n.jpg

Baby boy at 23weeks.

People think it might be another biggy, Lily was 9lbs 11ozs.


----------



## Lover

Left: 16 weeks, right: today - 23 weeks! :D
 



Attached Files:







16+4 bump.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6









23 bump.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mummy2lola

ok ladies i need ur advise,im a size 18-20 and normally have a very flabby B belly,well tonight i got out the bath and it feels hard when im standing,so i pulled my flab up and its like feeling the top of a bump and then nothing so quite rounded,now bearing in mind that i wouldnt normally pay attention to this area and this is my first pregnancy so havent got a clue,would u say this is the start of my bump??? 14+4.under my trousers is the flabby low hanging evil bit so i kept it covered to save u the nightmares :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







new 137.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Lover

i_want_one said:
 

> ok ladies i need ur advise,im a size 18-20 and normally have a very flabby B belly,well tonight i got out the bath and it feels hard when im standing,so i pulled my flab up and its like feeling the top of a bump and then nothing so quite rounded,now bearing in mind that i wouldnt normally pay attention to this area and this is my first pregnancy so havent got a clue,would u say this is the start of my bump??? 14+4.under my trousers is the flabby low hanging evil bit so i kept it covered to save u the nightmares :dohh:

BUMP! :flower:


----------



## mummy2lola

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy thank u im all chuffed,i stood there so long staring that ive got black spots in my eyes now from trying to concentrate and figure it out lol xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

i_want_one said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy thank u im all chuffed,i stood there so long staring that ive got black spots in my eyes now from trying to concentrate and figure it out lol xx

Hon my bump started out exactly the same :) Give it a week or too and it will become more rounded :thumbup:

Ladies I was going to buy a tshirt at xmas from the mens section in asda which said `who ate all the mincepies` just to see if anyone asked me if I was pregnant :haha: 

I agree some people just dont like to ask incase your not and they offend you which they probably might if your not :wacko:

A customer said to me at work on Friday how she couldnt understand how I had managed to continue to work in the kitchen with all the smells etc and her colleague (a lady who I know quite well!) went `OMG your not pregnant are you? I was like mmmmmmmmmmmmmm doesnt the HUGE bump give it away and she said me to that she never looks at my belly only my face :rofl:


----------



## Mustang_Love

mrsraggle said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how soon I'll get my first "when are you due?" question... I can't wait... but, then again, I SO can! I'd like to be at least 12 weeks before someone asks! LOL
> 
> i'm wondering the same thing. i was around this time (maybe like 25w) when i was asked for the first time with my son. but then again i was wearing a shirt that was tight at the time she asked me lol.Click to expand...
> 
> No-one ever asked me! Well, once at 11 days overdue someone asked me if I was pregnant...I guess being a big lady that people were worried to ask, _just in case_ but really... I've never seen a fat lady that looks like this:
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/410.jpg
> 
> :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## rwllgoodchild

This is me today at 24+6 
honest opinions ladies... bump or fat... I am a size UK 24
- I do have a couple of previous pics in this thread but I cant find them on my laptop for comparison... xx
 



Attached Files:







24+6.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## msfoxymax

Defo bump but you dont look a size 24 lol x


----------



## rwllgoodchild

msfoxymax said:


> Defo bump but you dont look a size 24 lol x

Thanks hun, I wish I wasnt a size 24 lol!! xx


----------



## msfoxymax

I'm a 24 too even a year after having my LO . And there's worse things in life to be than a bit fat xxxxx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thats definately bump!


----------



## Baronessgogo

I definately have had my growth spurt :) loving my new big belly :D

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/1419.jpg

and from the very beginning, well 9 weeks lol:

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/919.jpg


----------



## Barbles

I cant wait to post my pics later, Ive been told by a few people that I have popped out over the weekend!!

All looking lovely ladies xx


----------



## rwllgoodchild

wow Baronessgogo that is a fab bump :D I wish I could find my previous pics to compare mine xx


----------



## SoonToBeMum

nice bumps!
i may take one in a minute, feeling a bit crappy today so still in my pyjamas but i suppose i should get dressed at some point :winkwink::blush:


----------



## SoonToBeMum

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii224/stasi_xox/IMG00234-20110117-1604.jpg

20 wk 5 days :)


----------



## happybeany

Baronessgogo said:


> I definately have had my growth spurt :) loving my new big belly :D
> 
> 
> and from the very beginning, well 9 weeks lol:

Wow! Your bump has really come on! I wish I'd have taken regular pics now, I never thought I'd get a bump... but I definitely have! :haha: xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow some lovely bump progressions Ladies :)

Mine hasnt gotten any different for weeks now :dohh: If only I could gain some more weight blah am sure I wouldnt have a problem if I wasnt pregnant but the only time I have an excuse to be fat I cant stop loosing weight typical :haha:


----------



## Mother of 4

Looking good ladies :thumbup:. Here is my bump comparison photo. 5 weeks and then today at 18+3 :)

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/amanda5wks18wks3d.jpg


----------



## Mustang_Love

Baronessgogo said:


> I definately have had my growth spurt :) loving my new big belly :D
> 
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/1419.jpg
> 
> and from the very beginning, well 9 weeks lol:
> 
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/919.jpg

Love it! I have to admit I'm a little jealous :haha:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Aww mother of 4, amazing the difference in your bump already eh :D looking great!! :thumbup:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww mustang im sorry :(


----------



## mummy2lola

I'm so jealous of of these big bumps.mother of 4 that is a fabulous bump for 18wks xx


----------



## Mother of 4

i_want_one said:


> I'm so jealous of of these big bumps.mother of 4 that is a fabulous bump for 18wks xx

This is my 5th baby :haha:...I never showed this early before:thumbup:


----------



## Barbles

My first bump pictures. Excuse the jammies and dirty mirror :haha:
13weeks 2days, bump seems to be all up top at the moment strangely. Normally an 18top/20 bottom. Im sure this is a bumpand not just bloat.
Sorry for massively big pics, dont know how to resize

[IMG]https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/BarblesT/17jan11004.jpg[/IMG]

Bare Belly Shot :blush:

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/BarblesT/17jan11005.jpg


----------



## Pippin

Gorgeous bumpages ladies :yipee: keep them coming. I'm going to update biweekly. CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## jojosmami

9 wks
11 wks
13 wks
Almost 16 wks


----------



## JNA

jojosmami said:


> View attachment 157249
> 9 wks
> View attachment 157250
> 11 wks
> View attachment 157251
> 13 wks
> View attachment 157252
> Almost 16 wks

Heyy :yipee: 
Your bump looks great. I dont know if you remember but we were in the same ttc chat way back in September. You were the only one who could see my bfp lol. Once again lovely bump!


----------



## jojosmami

Of course I remember you!!! How are you JNA? Have you found out what your having? How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## JNA

Yes im having a baby girl! Im so excited. As far as my pregnancy, I'm ready for it to be over. I love feeling lo move around and what not but she loves to stomp my bladder lol. And I miss sleeping through the night hehe

How has you pregnancy been? Are Jonathan and Jiselle excited about the baby?


----------



## jojosmami

They are very excited about the baby. Especially Jonathan! He's old enough to understand what's going on. My pregnancy is going ok. I have to start progesterone shots next week because both my earlier pregnancies were preterm. But other than that I'm doing well. Have you picked out a name?


----------



## jmiller

Good afternoon ladies. Everyone is looking so lovely. 
Here is a lying down view at 21.5 weeks of Daddy sleeping with his daughter 
<3
 



Attached Files:







IMG00638.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrscams

My bump at 28 weeks....



Not sure if ive attatched it right....im confused lol!!!


----------



## mrscams

Yay i did it! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## JNA

jojosmami said:


> They are very excited about the baby. Especially Jonathan! He's old enough to understand what's going on. My pregnancy is going ok. I have to start progesterone shots next week because both my earlier pregnancies were preterm. But other than that I'm doing well. Have you picked out a name?


Yes, her name is gonna be Ka'aliayh pronounced ka-leah. It sucks that you have to get shots but us women do anything for our babies :winkwink:
Have you thought of names and what do you want Boy or Girl?


----------



## Megg33k

8 Week Bump - Pardon the look of extreme tiredness... Its because I'm extremely tired! LOL

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5368287752_c133b55531_z.jpg


----------



## Miss.Miffy

Update: My bump at 26 weeks 

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k604/missmiffy1/26weekss.jpg


----------



## BabyBoyle

Beautiful bumps ladies!!!!! :D cant wait to get a firm baby belly instead of flab :( xx


----------



## absandjbs

Miss.Miffy said:


> Update: My bump at 26 weeks
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k604/missmiffy1/26weekss.jpg

If you don't mind I was wondering what size you were pre-pregnancy? I think we have a similar body type :).


----------



## Baronessgogo

Megg33k said:


> 8 Week Bump - Pardon the look of extreme tiredness... Its because I'm extremely tired! LOL
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5368287752_c133b55531_z.jpg

Looking good meg :D I can't believe you are 8 weeks, the time is flying!


----------



## Miss.Miffy

> If you don't mind I was wondering what size you were pre-pregnancy? I think we have a similar body type :).

I was a Uk size 12 on top and 14 on bottom xXx


----------



## Groovychick

Looking lovely ladies! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

More lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Found out today its a girl!
 



Attached Files:







18+3.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous GIRL bump, Amanda!


----------



## camishantel

29 weeks
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-19 21.46.55.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 39









2011-01-19 21.47.22.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## yomo

Great bumps ladies, congrats on team :pink: xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Hi ladies! :howdy:
I've been stalking you all for months but now I think I may finally have something! :happydance:

1st picture is from right beforeTTC. I was at my lowest adult weight ever (US size 12/14) after losing 80 pounds.

2nd picture is today at 14+6. Anything? :blush: Or does it just look like I've been eating a little too much for 2? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







pre-pregnancy.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 11









14+6 regular.jpg
File size: 135.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DarlingMe

Congrats on your weight loss and little one! Definately looks like a bump to me!


----------



## we can't wait

Hey ladies-- Here are mine! I am US size 17. :blush:

The first one (I posted about a month ago) is me at 15ish weeks.
The second two are from 18 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 104.5 KB
Views: 8









18 weeks x2.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 11









18 weeks.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sianyld

Lovely bumps ladies :)

heres mine at 14 weeks and 16 weeks



last pic taken at 16+4 -it grew big in a matter of days :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: More lovely bumps Ladies :)

I braved and took a naked bump pic the other night....I will post this eve :) My colleagues tell me I went `pop` again in the last week :rofl:


----------



## Mustang_Love

LittleSpy said:


> Hi ladies! :howdy:
> I've been stalking you all for months but now I think I may finally have something! :happydance:
> 
> 1st picture is from right beforeTTC. I was at my lowest adult weight ever (US size 12/14) after losing 80 pounds.
> 
> 2nd picture is today at 14+6. Anything? :blush: Or does it just look like I've been eating a little too much for 2? :haha:

Looks like a little bump to me :thumbup:


----------



## maranda

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t62/maranda_rollins/165592_196300707050056_100000103842387_817286_6105650_n.jpg

28 weeks


----------



## Megg33k

You all look so lovely! :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/Braidenbelly23weeks.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow Ladies more lovely bump pics :) 

Well as posted above ^^ I braved taking a naked bump pic ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! and here it is :lol: 26wks...I was a pre-preg uk size 20 however I have lost weight and bizarely my size 20 jeans dont even fit over my bump :wacko: I pull them right up under my (.)(.) and they still fall down :haha: 

ps please excuse fat thighs and stretch marks :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







bump 26wks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## sianyld

Fab bump madlyttc! :) xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Everyone is looking great :D


----------



## rwllgoodchild

Fantastic bump madly... i darent even try any pre pregnancy jeans on :rofl: xx


----------



## Mustang_Love

I am loving the new bump pics! I still just have a big "B" shape so I really don't feel worthy of posting :cry: Someone should invent a special belt that can be worn to fill in the "B" :haha:


----------



## mummy2lola

madly ur bumps fantastic.....wow sian ur popped,sooooo lucky

ok girls so i thought i would see if my bump had made any progression as didnt think it had but i think now ive seen the two pics it has grown.the first was 14+4 and second is 15+4....btw i have taken those jim jams off and washed them but they are my sunday night after bath comfy pjs lol xx
 



Attached Files:







new 137.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0216.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Def progression there hon :)


----------



## camishantel

I definitely think it is bigger just not sure how much as they are taken 2 different angels one is more of a side shot the other you are kinda turned toward the camera... I think if they were both complete side shots you would look even more bump


----------



## mummy2lola

thanks both.i took one at the side and when ive loaded it its just a blur,mustve moved my phone to quick lol i will try another xx


----------



## mummy2lola

ok how bout that one,ive never looked at my gut so long in the mirror without feeling sick before lol ok again first is 14+4 second is 15+4 xx
 



Attached Files:







14+4.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0218.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i52.tinypic.com/169kubq.jpg


----------



## camishantel

I can see a little difference hun you are coming along nicely


----------



## prmami25c

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g302/prmami25c/SAM_0746-1.jpg

im a size 14..depending on the brand. Heres my plus size bump pic i took today..not sure if its a real bump or just flab cuz theres still a lot there! Let me know what you all think..?:thumbup:


----------



## LittlePeople

Lovely bumps everyone! It's been a while since I've posted, so I'l have to update tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

You girls look great! :)

I'm sure you look fab, Mustang! :hugs: No one is harder on us than ourselves!


----------



## Cajadaem

i sooo need to find my battery charger for my camera :-(


----------



## Baronessgogo

Mustang I have the worst shape possible, i have my bump then like an apron of fat that hangs underneath it, and i still love it lol, though i do find maternity knickers shape the bump rather nicely :)


----------



## jmiller

your bumps are so cute and coming along nicely

Here is mine at 22 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG00669.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Megg33k

Bump and apron of fat is what I'll end up with too.. No doubt. I hate my apron of fat! :(


----------



## jmiller

Megg33k said:


> Bump and apron of fat is what I'll end up with too.. No doubt. I hate my apron of fat! :(


I have an apron too but have been very suprised how much it has come up. No doubt it will fall right back down once DD is born. here is a pic of my pre pregnancy versus the pic i just posted.

your bump will be (and is) already gorgeous :)
 



Attached Files:







64649.JPG
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## camishantel

never heard it described like that before... apron of fat.. yeah I have that I don't show that part in my pics...


----------



## Baronessgogo

camishantel said:


> never heard it described like that before... apron of fat.. yeah I have that I don't show that part in my pics...

It was the only way i could think to describe it


----------



## camishantel

it made me laugh


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

More lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## Megg33k

It actually is called and apron... So, its sort of the technical term! LOL There's a good reason too... That's exactly what it looks like! 

Thanks for the reassurance, hun... I can definitely see a big change in you! I hope to look that good further down the line! 

You all look lovely, with or without aprons! :kiss:


----------



## camishantel

my apron is a lot shorter now :rofl: and smaller since I have lost so much weight being pregnant


----------



## MrsBuss09

Finally a more round, not so fatty looking bump! :happydance:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m516/MrsBuss09/P1190039-1.jpg


----------



## Mustang_Love

Baronessgogo said:


> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> never heard it described like that before... apron of fat.. yeah I have that I don't show that part in my pics...
> 
> It was the only way i could think to describe itClick to expand...

Now I'm confused.....isn't LO under the apron? I don't know the female body at all!!!! :haha:


----------



## Mother of 4

19+4
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P1250991.jpg

19+4
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P1250994.jpg


----------



## Baronessgogo

Mustang_Love said:


> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> never heard it described like that before... apron of fat.. yeah I have that I don't show that part in my pics...
> 
> It was the only way i could think to describe itClick to expand...
> 
> Now I'm confused.....isn't LO under the apron? I don't know the female body at all!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Yep my bump is currently my intestines, i get kicks in the apron lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

Here is my 19 and 20 week one and seeing as i'm halfway i thought i'd do a progression :D
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/1920.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/Progression.jpg


----------



## Risstron

I'm a plus size girl as well and was wondering when the men in your life were able to feel movement/kicks?


----------



## cerrie311

Risstron said:


> I'm a plus size girl as well and was wondering when the men in your life were able to feel movement/kicks?

for me around 23 weeks :flower:


----------



## twinmummy06

around 21 weeks at first, but randomly and baby had to not be kicking under too much flab :haha:
now at 24 weeks he can feel most kicks, but still has to be in a certain area.


----------



## Lover

24 weeks, 2 days. Braving a nakey belly pic too :flower:
 



Attached Files:







24+2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5









24+2 belly.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tabitha561

Attached Files:







Photo-0153.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, as always! :hugs: Mine will be up shortly!


----------



## Megg33k

9 Weeks!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5179/5388599487_2b7b873459_z.jpg


----------



## twinmummy06

looking great girls! 

im still not game to show mine, especially bare bellied lol. i might take a clothed 24 week pic, as i can sometimes pass as pregnant and not just fat depending on what clothes im wearing :haha:


----------



## mummy2lola

I just can't wait to pop,Im soooo excited to have a defined bump xx


----------



## CLH_X3

i_want_one said:


> I just can't wait to pop,Im soooo excited to have a defined bump xx

do you have any kind of bump at all atm ? I have nothing!! :flower:


----------



## mummy2lola

My pics on page 347 Hun,I'd post a new one but I'm on my phone,sorry xx


----------



## dan-o

Beautiful bumps ladies! xx


----------



## CandyApple19

is this STILL not a sticky thread =O. lovely bumps girls.


----------



## Waitin4astork

I think an ickle bump is starting to form....!
(I'm UK size 16)
 



Attached Files:







Bump14weeks.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lots more Lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Love these bumps! :flower:

My abdomen is so sore. I think my abs are losing the fight against my uterus & the popping is beginning but I feel like my "bump" is rather high. ? I certainly didn't have an unsuckable gut like this pre-preg though so I must be able to blame it on baby, right?! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







15+4.JPG
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## yomo

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/photo-2.jpg

Hi ladies, here's my 18wk 5 days pic. Some lovely bumps xx


----------



## camishantel

30 weeks
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-26 20.10.18.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 56


----------



## Kota

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that this thread is still going strong!! Looking good ladies!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My bump at 27 +3 weeks. :)
 



Attached Files:







bump0.png
File size: 152 KB
Views: 12









belly growth.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 57


----------



## Baronessgogo

All looking good :)


----------



## mummy2lola

Ok ladies with aprons I have a question,when I had my 12wk scan I just lifted my apron up and they where down by my pelvic bone finding baby,will I be able to just lift that again or will baby be higher at my 20wk scan so they have to root through my flab :-/ xx


----------



## Tommee

I've just found this thread and think it's fab.

I've looked pregnant now for about a year as I put on a lot of weight before I got pregnant :blush:

Although I've lost some weight during pregnancy I think I just still look just fat, I was having a cavery the other day and held my stomach whilst I was waiting hoping that people would know that I was pregnant and not just fat.

I will share my photos when I get round to taking any, I started keeping a diary from about 20 weeks with my DS.


----------



## BabyBoyle

LOL!!!!!! I do that!! Hold my tummy as its not bump yet just a bloaty mess as well as my already there flab lol!!

"yes, theres a baby in here!!"


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I had an answer, i_want_one. I'm not far enough along to tell you yet.


----------



## mommyof2peas

i_want_one said:


> Ok ladies with aprons I have a question,when I had my 12wk scan I just lifted my apron up and they where down by my pelvic bone finding baby,will I be able to just lift that again or will baby be higher at my 20wk scan so they have to root through my flab :-/ xx

At 20 weeks hun they will be between apron and belly button :) normally if baby is still lower they will point the wand down. Baby will also be bigger, So easier to see :) It's all where bub is sitting :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

i_want_one said:


> Ok ladies with aprons I have a question,when I had my 12wk scan I just lifted my apron up and they where down by my pelvic bone finding baby,will I be able to just lift that again or will baby be higher at my 20wk scan so they have to root through my flab :-/ xx

it depends on were baby is sitting so there is a chance you might still have to hold your apron up.. I started having to again as he is soo low now they can see from the top but it's still not that good unless I hold it up


----------



## mummy2lola

Thanks ladies,tbh I was hoping I'd still have to lift if as I lift it and leave it under my top,I feel a little better hiding it lol i'd b ok if dh wasn't there lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure your DH knows exactly what you look like naked and thinks you're beautiful! I always giggle at myself when I have self-conscious moments about DH seeing me... I mean, its not like he hasn't seen it all before!


----------



## Baronessgogo

In my 20 week scan they were a lot higher than my bellybutton, pointing downwards :wacko:


----------



## sianyld

hey all 

my 17+5 bump! :) me posing in my new Next tankini ready for aqua natal! :)

Excuse the chubby white legs lol


----------



## Megg33k

Cute suit, hun! Lovely bump too!


----------



## mummy2lola

Megg33k said:


> I'm sure your DH knows exactly what you look like naked and thinks you're beautiful! I always giggle at myself when I have self-conscious moments about DH seeing me... I mean, its not like he hasn't seen it all before!

Lol my dh still hides his willy till it's hard as he's self conscious about that,I know what it looks like but I pretend I don't know what he's doing lol u wouldn't think we'd been together 5 years,but I think at least we still care,with my first love after 4 years I didn't give a damn what he thought haha xx


----------



## mummy2lola

Wow sian ur bump is getting so big already,it so lucky.u wouldn't think this was ur first,it's like ur body just naturally knows what it's doing....I'm jealous xx


----------



## Megg33k

i_want_one said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure your DH knows exactly what you look like naked and thinks you're beautiful! I always giggle at myself when I have self-conscious moments about DH seeing me... I mean, its not like he hasn't seen it all before!
> 
> Lol my dh still hides his willy till it's hard as he's self conscious about that,I know what it looks like but I pretend I don't know what he's doing lol u wouldn't think we'd been together 5 years,but I think at least we still care,with my first love after 4 years I didn't give a damn what he thought haha xxClick to expand...

That is sort of cute that you're both still self-conscious in front of each other... I think its sweet!


----------



## mummy2lola

Lol or weird,I do like since bring pg I let my wind go free wherever I may b haha I never done it before but now it hurts to hold it in so I don't lol xx


----------



## sma1588

i_want_one said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure your DH knows exactly what you look like naked and thinks you're beautiful! I always giggle at myself when I have self-conscious moments about DH seeing me... I mean, its not like he hasn't seen it all before!
> 
> Lol my dh still hides his willy till it's hard as he's self conscious about that,I know what it looks like but I pretend I don't know what he's doing lol u wouldn't think we'd been together 5 years,but I think at least we still care,with my first love after 4 years I didn't give a damn what he thought haha xxClick to expand...

me and OH r the same way. i have moments where im like i dont want u to me im all nasty looking and he is self conscious about his buisness to lol. hes starting to not car so much now though and weve been togather 4 years.


----------



## stvimtch

would love some unbiased opinions of the name I have picked out!!

What do you ladies think of Kennedy Paige for our little girl? I haven't settled on it yet, but haven't found any alternatives I like more so far!! Thanks girls. :)


----------



## cerrie311

i_want_one said:


> Ok ladies with aprons I have a question,when I had my 12wk scan I just lifted my apron up and they where down by my pelvic bone finding baby,will I be able to just lift that again or will baby be higher at my 20wk scan so they have to root through my flab :-/ xx

Hmmm good question, mine always flattened out when I lied down so they just went over the fat with the probe :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Love that name, hun... for real! :) Super cute!


----------



## cerrie311

full term 37 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02277.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 19









DSC02282.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 18









DSC02284.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## Pippin

So here is my bump two weeks after the last one..... where is this time going!! I think you can say I've popped :haha:

First one is 13 weeks (posted two weeks ago) and second one is today 15+1, I think I've grown again don't you? This one is coming out so much quicker than my son. I'm gonna be massive for much longer this time :shock:
 



Attached Files:







13b week.JPG
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 7









15+1 b.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## momma2be2011

Has anyone found a way to hide the "B" belly? I'm currently 18 weeks, but swear I just look fatter instead of pregnant.


----------



## sianyld

i_want_one said:


> Wow sian ur bump is getting so big already,it so lucky.u wouldn't think this was ur first,it's like ur body just naturally knows what it's doing....I'm jealous xx


Lol,thanx hun,i never expected that i would be this big so soon! must have been on the praying i did for a bump! urs will be with u in no time hun +the last pic u posted was def a bump:) xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

momma2be2011 said:


> Has anyone found a way to hide the "B" belly? I'm currently 18 weeks, but swear I just look fatter instead of pregnant.

Have you tried a bump band? :)


----------



## cerrie311

momma2be2011 said:


> Has anyone found a way to hide the "B" belly? I'm currently 18 weeks, but swear I just look fatter instead of pregnant.

Honestly maternity clothes! Full panel mat jeans and mat shirts :) im 37 plus weeks and still have a slight B depending on how bubs is laying :flower:


----------



## HopeBabySoon

I love this thread!!! I can't wait to see my bump!


----------



## stephanie91x

my blue bump at 18w & 2d :D x


----------



## yomo

stephanie91x said:


> View attachment 162792
> 
> 
> my blue bump at 18w & 2d :D x

Omg is he your first?? Lovely bump x


----------



## bbbunny

OMG some lovely bumps makes me want one sooooo bad. I am still trying for my first but I come here for bumspiration to keep me going :)


----------



## Mother of 4

12 week photo for comparison
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/PC040614.jpg

20+3
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P1311012.jpg


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i56.tinypic.com/2qvtht2.jpg


----------



## momma2be2011

18 Weeks and 4 days! I went and bought some maternity pants which helped to round out my B Belly! Hopefully I look pregnant now instead of just fat! :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs278.snc6/180678_10150371638815088_581815087_17107111_2231912_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs061.snc6/167126_10150371639865088_581815087_17107142_2756930_n.jpg


----------



## Kellyx

26 Weeks x
 



Attached Files:







26.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## rayasunshine

Aw! You guys have such cute bumps! I'm still waiting for mine to show before I post any pics, I only looke pregnant if I hold my flab out of the way :(


----------



## Baronessgogo

My 20 and 21 weeks, i think i haven't grown this week :(
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/2021.jpg


----------



## Lover

Taken today at 25+2 & collage :flower:
 



Attached Files:







25+2 belly1.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6









17-25.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## sianyld

lovely bumps ladies! :)

my 18+2, clothed bump and naked bump!



and my 12 week bump for comparisson


im sure im carrying water too!! x


----------



## yomo

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/photo.jpg
https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/photo-3.jpg

2 pics for you 15+4 and 19+5 I can feel her growing this week )


----------



## becci :)

yomo said:


> https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/photo.jpg
> https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/photo-3.jpg
> 
> 2 pics for you 15+4 and 19+5 I can feel her growing this week )

There is definately a difference there!


----------



## dan-o

Here's my size 18-20 progress from 13w to 18w..

...I feel like I've popped out in the last couple of days, but now I'm not so sure... maybe I just look fatter! :dohh:

My weight gain is still virtually nothing, unless I step on the scales in the evening (after dinner) then it's a couple of kilos :flower:

(excuse the nursery in progress behind me!)

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG00504-20110203-1116-1-1.jpg

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/13weeks-1-1-1-1.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lots of lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## danimarie

lovely bumps will post mine when im brave enough xlol


----------



## jmiller

Morning ladies. Everyone is looking lovely as always

Here is my 24 week VIABLE bump.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00701.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## dan-o

Happy v day jmiller!! :happydance: Great bump! x


----------



## mummy2lola

hey ladies,ur bumps are looking fab.heres my progession,i think its come out a little in the last couple of days,first pic was 14+5 and second is 16+5 for comparrison....
 



Attached Files:







14+4.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4









bump 17+2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

i_want_one said:


> hey ladies,ur bumps are looking fab.heres my progession,i think its come out a little in the last couple of days,first pic was 14+5 and second is 16+5 for comparrison....

Def progression there hon :thumbup:


----------



## MilosMommy7

i_want_one said:


> hey ladies,ur bumps are looking fab.heres my progession,i think its come out a little in the last couple of days,first pic was 14+5 and second is 16+5 for comparrison....

can definitely see a change :)


----------



## Baronessgogo

Everyody is looking good :D


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I've been very brave and taken a bare bump photo... eek!

Here we are at 34 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







Fatty 34 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow hon you have an amazing bump :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

i agree! fabulous bump you got going on.


----------



## dan-o

Ohhh lovely bump, you're nearly there! x


----------



## SmileyShazza

34 weeks today :happydance:

https://i56.tinypic.com/1z6yrkl.jpg


----------



## Lincoln Girl

gorgeous bump shazza x


----------



## mommyof2peas

20+5
 



Attached Files:







20+5.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mustang_Love

Loving the newest bump pics! :thumbup: So nice and round :haha:


----------



## fairy_gem

You ladies have some beautiful bumps.

I'm not pregnant yet, have been ttc for 5 years, but come here to keep me positive, I cannot wait until the day I can start posting on here.

Take care 

x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Mustang_Love said:


> Loving the newest bump pics! :thumbup: So nice and round :haha:

Im going off topic again but i'm loving the new image on your signature :happydance:


----------



## Supermaiden

great bump pics. I wanted to post mine but I dont have enough posts yet, soon hopefully! :)


----------



## charlottemia

&#947;ou all look lovel&#947; ladies! x


----------



## sianyld

lovely bumps ladies! 

Heres my 19 weeks bump!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow more amazing bump pics :) am holding out until 30wks for my next one but I feel sort of deflated right now :dohh: I think baby is lying back to back now :wacko:


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i56.tinypic.com/epkqv9.jpghttps://i55.tinypic.com/2upteno.jpg


----------



## letia659

wow this thread is still going!! Im on the first page of it pregnant with Zander! now I will be back pregnant with #3 :happydance::happydance:

everyone is looking great!! :)


----------



## LittlePeople

This is me at 26 weeks! Compared to at 22 weeks and again at 17 weeks!



They're not that great for a comparison as they're from different distances and one of them's facing the other way...but its quite nice to see a little difference! :flower:

PS I'm not a great lover of the camera...hence why I'm not looking at it :haha:


----------



## JNA

Little People you are giving me bump envy lol


----------



## LittlePeople

JNA said:


> Little People you are giving me bump envy lol

:haha: I've envied everyone's bumps for so long, and I'm just so glad I've finally popped and look pregnant! It's amazing...apart from the waddling ;) :flower:


----------



## JNA

Im not wobbling yet but im sure your wobble is a great accessory for your bump!


----------



## JNA

Well heres my bump 4 weeks to 23 weeks :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00208-20101001-2012.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG00100-20110207-1706.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG00105-20110207-1709.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lots more Lovely bumps Ladies ..... cant wait to take my 30wk bump pic next week :wohoo:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Heres my 22 weeker, dont think i have grown much just changed shape :wacko:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/2122.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Baronessgogo I think your bump is more `pert` :)


----------



## camishantel

I missed my 31 week bump so I will post my 32 week bump tomorrow... and oh yeah I am waddling most of the time now


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so mini rant and maybe I should just shut up but I am really irked (maybe hormones but I think I have a valid point!) at reading threads when all Ladies do is moan that they are getting fat....calling it disgusting and vile and the likes.....I mean reality check what do you expect when you get pregnant :trouble:

Sorry rant/vent over!


----------



## yomo

I am loving getting fat! (I mean fatter!) it's the only time I am going to be proud of it lol xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too hon :)

I just dont understand some people...desparate for a baby but then intend on moaning all the way through pregnancy about getting `fat` calling it vile and such like :nope: Some people are never happy :wacko: I just dont understand the mentality at all!


----------



## yomo

Every single moment of it should be cherished, I never want it to end ) xx


----------



## JNA

When I see things like that on here it makes me sad for there daughters. Are they going to have image issue because of there mothers point of view of what a body should look like? Makes me sad :(


----------



## JNA

yomo said:


> Every single moment of it should be cherished, I never want it to end ) xx


I want lo here NOW! Im already planning ways to encourage labor lol :happydance:


----------



## yomo

Lol it will be worth the wait Hun Only 116 days to go xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Ladies on both points :thumbup:

I just got fed up of reading it :growlmad: 

Pregnancy should be embraced no matter what size you were/are/become :thumbup:

I dont want it to end either simply because this is my last pregnancy but I would be lying if I didnt say I cant wait to meet him now :dohh:


----------



## JNA

You can always have 1 more baby :winkwink:

Pregnancy is a beautiful thing it just hurts somtimes for me and then I'm ready to throw in the towel :dohh:

Granted this is my first and me and OH have horrible timing LOL


----------



## camishantel

I am ready to meet my little man but I am glad he is hanging in there with some of the issues I have had... and pregnancy has done the oppisite for me I have lost weight.. I have a bigger belly now but even if I had gained weight as long as I have a healthy little one in the end I don't mind at all..


----------



## mummy2lola

ok ladies heres my update...first is as usual my first sign of bump at 14wks and second is today at 18wks...
 



Attached Files:







14+4.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 7









18wks.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Spunky

SOOOO exciting I want one!! Congrats on the cute bump!


----------



## mummy2lola

Thanx hun,ur bump looks amazing in ur avatar xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

I've done a bare bump pic to celebrate 23 weeks, please be kind lol:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/bare23.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow lovely bumps Ladies....going to take one next week myself although I think my baby bump burst :rofl:


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay! Wonderful bumps!

I've been feeling especially huge today so decided to take another picture and my jaw dropped when I compared it to my pre-pregnancy picture. No wonder my pre-pregnancy pants have completely given up on even trying to fit anymore. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







prepreg and 17+5 comparison.JPG
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## cerrie311

Last bump pics (scheduled c-section tomorrow) 38.6 weeks

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb101/Cerrie311/386lastdayofbump-1-1.jpg
 



Attached Files:







38.6.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spunky

Good Luck tomorrow Cerrie311!! Great bump!


----------



## cerrie311

Spunky said:


> Good Luck tomorrow Cerrie311!! Great bump!

Thanks girl!!! Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## yomo

cerrie311 said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck tomorrow Cerrie311!! Great bump!
> 
> Thanks girl!!! Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!Click to expand...

Good luch hun, don't forget to post pics of him xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck hon.....dont forget pics :)


----------



## letia659

here is my first pics 4 weeks and 5 weeks the difference is lots of bloat :haha:
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 14









2011-02-11_11-15-21_687.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## purpledaisy2

letia659 said:


> here is my first pics 4 weeks and 5 weeks the difference is lots of bloat :haha:

Congratulations hun :flower:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I haven't posted on here in a while. 

Here is me today! At 30 + 3 weeks, and then the progression pic!
 



Attached Files:







180447_809587623081_33013203_41999370_2388765_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 13









168302_809596784721_33013203_41999615_5478424_n.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 68


----------



## Zarababy1

some of these ladies i wouldnt think are + sized but you all look lovely!!! xx


----------



## Barbles

Need to catch up with this thread and post a new bump pic. my job for this evening I think xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Here is my 23 weeks, i feel like i've grown this week even tho there is not much of a difference:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/2223.jpg


----------



## yomo

I would defo say that you have grown Hun x


----------



## Miss.Miffy

Here's an update, 30 weeks now!!!... please excuse the horrible stretch marks :sad1:

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k604/missmiffy1/bumpy30weekss-1.jpg


----------



## Mustang_Love

Baronessgogo said:


> Here is my 23 weeks, i feel like i've grown this week even tho there is not much of a difference:
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/2223.jpg

I def see a difference. Looks great!! :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

More lovely bumps Ladies :) Taking mine on Friday @ 30wks :thumbup:


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you all look amazing, I miss being there... But I dont plan on joining ya anytime soon! :)


----------



## Lauki

Baronessgogo said:


> Here is my 23 weeks, i feel like i've grown this week even tho there is not much of a difference:
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/2223.jpg

I love your bump! I can't see mine yet when I look down, so I hope it'll be soon ;). Yours is so perfect!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thank you :) i love it when im standing up, when i sit down i think it just sags lol


----------



## Lauki

Hehe same with me, when I lay down you wouldn't even say I'm pregnant, just chub! Aah well, as long as we know what's in there ;)!.


----------



## Baronessgogo

When i lie down i feel pregnant because i can't see my feet anymore.


----------



## Lauki

Baronessgogo said:


> When i lie down i feel pregnant because i can't see my feet anymore.

Can't remember the last time I saw my feet when laying down. My boobs are too big ;)!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im ok in that score, i can tuck them in my armpits :holly:


----------



## eandc123

Lauki said:


> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> When i lie down i feel pregnant because i can't see my feet anymore.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I saw my feet when laying down. My boobs are too big ;)!Click to expand...

Best reply ever! Closely followed by "Im ok in that score, i can tuck them in my armpits ".

I'm with you there. Mine have shot up to 40G and they are still expanding. I'll have to travel to get the next size up :wacko:


----------



## Lauki

eandc123 said:


> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> When i lie down i feel pregnant because i can't see my feet anymore.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I saw my feet when laying down. My boobs are too big ;)!Click to expand...
> 
> Best reply ever! Closely followed by "Im ok in that score, i can tuck them in my armpits ".
> 
> I'm with you there. Mine have shot up to 40G and they are still expanding. I'll have to travel to get the next size up :wacko:Click to expand...

How about: I'll just throw them over my shoulders! 
40G for me too. At least the husband likes it I suppose ;).


----------



## mommyof2peas

22+4
 



Attached Files:







22+4.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Baronessgogo

Lauki said:


> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> When i lie down i feel pregnant because i can't see my feet anymore.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I saw my feet when laying down. My boobs are too big ;)!Click to expand...
> 
> Best reply ever! Closely followed by "Im ok in that score, i can tuck them in my armpits ".
> 
> I'm with you there. Mine have shot up to 40G and they are still expanding. I'll have to travel to get the next size up :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How about: I'll just throw them over my shoulders!
> 40G for me too. At least the husband likes it I suppose ;).Click to expand...

Im only up to a DD, tho they are growing rapidly.

Looking good Mommyof2peas


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Lovely bumps ladies, hopefully i'll pluck up the courage to post a bump pic when i look more bump less fat!


----------



## Risstron

This is such an amazing thread! I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and my belly is already getting bigger and more round. Not getting fatter as I weigh the same as I did when we got the bfp. I was so worried about that too, that I was just getting fatter and not showing... quite the opposite! I'm 247 lbs and totally healthy...just a big first time momma :haha:

I'll post pics when I can. :)


----------



## needprayers

ahahaah this is getting me sooo excited i could scream!! im only 5 weeks + 4 days.. and i can not wait for my bump.. you all look so beautiful and happy!! thanks for sharing..


----------



## dan-o

Lauki said:


> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> When i lie down i feel pregnant because i can't see my feet anymore.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I saw my feet when laying down. My boobs are too big ;)!Click to expand...
> 
> Best reply ever! Closely followed by "Im ok in that score, i can tuck them in my armpits ".
> 
> I'm with you there. Mine have shot up to 40G and they are still expanding. I'll have to travel to get the next size up :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How about: I'll just throw them over my shoulders!
> 40G for me too. At least the husband likes it I suppose ;).Click to expand...

Aggghh mine are 40G too now & definitely heading south with the extra weight! 

The other day my OH kindly pointed out that my boobs look 'much further down my chest these days', bless him, tactful as ever :rofl:


----------



## MummyToBe2011

Ladies!!

I am 16 weeks pregnant today, i am plus size and i am a UK 24 top and bottom, I am soo worried i wont ever show :(

I have been looking at all the photos you all look fab!!!!!

Any help or pics from someone the same size?


----------



## Mustang_Love

dan-o said:


> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> When i lie down i feel pregnant because i can't see my feet anymore.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I saw my feet when laying down. My boobs are too big ;)!Click to expand...
> 
> Best reply ever! Closely followed by "Im ok in that score, i can tuck them in my armpits ".
> 
> I'm with you there. Mine have shot up to 40G and they are still expanding. I'll have to travel to get the next size up :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How about: I'll just throw them over my shoulders!
> 40G for me too. At least the husband likes it I suppose ;).Click to expand...
> 
> Aggghh mine are 40G too now & definitely heading south with the extra weight!
> 
> The other day my OH kindly pointed out that my boobs look 'much further down my chest these days', bless him, tactful as ever :rofl:Click to expand...

I thought I was doing pretty well (not falling out of my bra etc) but I was sitting on the couch last night and turned to my side and the underwire actually snapped!!! I didn't think you could break an underwire :dohh:


----------



## Jenniferintex

MummyToBe2011 said:


> Ladies!!
> 
> I am 16 weeks pregnant today, i am plus size and i am a UK 24 top and bottom, I am soo worried i wont ever show :(
> 
> I have been looking at all the photos you all look fab!!!!!
> 
> Any help or pics from someone the same size?


I really think it just depends on your body shape...I am a 24-26 in US size, and 12 weeks...my tummy is smoothing out, looking more round, but I know I will have that flabby skin at the bottom :blush:


----------



## MummyToBe2011

Jenniferintex said:


> MummyToBe2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!
> 
> I am 16 weeks pregnant today, i am plus size and i am a UK 24 top and bottom, I am soo worried i wont ever show :(
> 
> I have been looking at all the photos you all look fab!!!!!
> 
> Any help or pics from someone the same size?
> 
> 
> I really think it just depends on your body shape...I am a 24-26 in US size, and 12 weeks...my tummy is smoothing out, looking more round, but I know I will have that flabby skin at the bottom :blush:Click to expand...




Yehh i think its because i have the B shape tummy at the moment that ive not noticed anything it isnt hard or anything yet but my friend said it isnt meant to just yet but i guess everyones different. 
Thankyou for your reassurance though


----------



## eandc123

Mustang_Love said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> When i lie down i feel pregnant because i can't see my feet anymore.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I saw my feet when laying down. My boobs are too big ;)!Click to expand...
> 
> Best reply ever! Closely followed by "Im ok in that score, i can tuck them in my armpits ".
> 
> I'm with you there. Mine have shot up to 40G and they are still expanding. I'll have to travel to get the next size up :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How about: I'll just throw them over my shoulders!
> 40G for me too. At least the husband likes it I suppose ;).Click to expand...
> 
> Aggghh mine are 40G too now & definitely heading south with the extra weight!
> 
> The other day my OH kindly pointed out that my boobs look 'much further down my chest these days', bless him, tactful as ever :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was doing pretty well (not falling out of my bra etc) but I was sitting on the couch last night and turned to my side and the underwire actually snapped!!! I didn't think you could break an underwire :dohh:Click to expand...

I've snapped many an underwire. It's worse when you do it half way through the day and you have to walk around with one boob lower than the other :dohh: It's the only time I'm glad maternity bras aren't underwired.


----------



## absandjbs

eandc123 said:


> Mustang_Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> When i lie down i feel pregnant because i can't see my feet anymore.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I saw my feet when laying down. My boobs are too big ;)!Click to expand...
> 
> Best reply ever! Closely followed by "Im ok in that score, i can tuck them in my armpits ".
> 
> I'm with you there. Mine have shot up to 40G and they are still expanding. I'll have to travel to get the next size up :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How about: I'll just throw them over my shoulders!
> 40G for me too. At least the husband likes it I suppose ;).Click to expand...
> 
> Aggghh mine are 40G too now & definitely heading south with the extra weight!
> 
> The other day my OH kindly pointed out that my boobs look 'much further down my chest these days', bless him, tactful as ever :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was doing pretty well (not falling out of my bra etc) but I was sitting on the couch last night and turned to my side and the underwire actually snapped!!! I didn't think you could break an underwire :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I've snapped many an underwire. It's worse when you do it half way through the day and you have to walk around with one boob lower than the other :dohh: It's the only time I'm glad maternity bras aren't underwired.Click to expand...

Haha, I like the way you said that. The worse it has gotten for me was the wire coming out of the bra and stabbing me all day !!


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i54.tinypic.com/23tgkuf.jpg


----------



## MidnightSun

Beautiful bump! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bump hon :)


----------



## Chimpette

Here's my full term 37 weeks bump.. woohoo!
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mustang_Love

MilosMommy7 said:


> https://i54.tinypic.com/23tgkuf.jpg

Very nice bump :thumbup: Hope I round out soon!


----------



## Mustang_Love

Love your bump Chimpette! Congrats on 37 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

This is me at 17+4.....kind of worried about how big my bump will be by the end- I look huge already!!
 



Attached Files:







Bump- 17+4.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

More lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## cerrie311

Hi ladies I had my baby 10 days ago via scheduled c-section. He was 8lbs 11.5oz 21.5inches long! :cloud9: Here are some pics of my little man!
 



Attached Files:







183528_10150090688254205_581969204_6310253_766897_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 24









DSC02315.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 29









DSC02356.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 22









DSC02382.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 26









DSC02391.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Lauki

Awwww he's sooo cute and adorable! Congratulations and enjoy the lovely time ahead!!


----------



## sianyld

aww congratulations cerrie he is absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Cerrie he is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats :)


----------



## cerrie311

thanks ladies!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow cerrie hes so gorgeous ...... congrats :)


----------



## MidnightSun

He's gorgeous Cerrie, well done you! x x x


----------



## Second Chance

Aww Cerrie he is beautiful congrats hun, enbjoy it they grow so fast..


----------



## yomo

Cerrie is is gorg well done you xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Beautiful bumps and baby pic!!!!


----------



## cole2009

Beautiful baby, he's so cute!! I can't wait to meet my little boy.


----------



## fides

beautiful bumps, ladies!


----------



## MilosMommy7

cerrie - congrats! he's so handsome :)


----------



## frank_noahsmo

Beautiful Bumps Ladies!:laugh2:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Iv had a growth spurt :happydance: everyone yesterday kept saying "wow you're getting big" so i am gonna have to take another photo. Will have to wait till Tuesday tho when i'm in work, I don't actually have a mirror in my house.


----------



## eandc123

dan-o said:


> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> When i lie down i feel pregnant because i can't see my feet anymore.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I saw my feet when laying down. My boobs are too big ;)!Click to expand...
> 
> Best reply ever! Closely followed by "Im ok in that score, i can tuck them in my armpits ".
> 
> I'm with you there. Mine have shot up to 40G and they are still expanding. I'll have to travel to get the next size up :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How about: I'll just throw them over my shoulders!
> 40G for me too. At least the husband likes it I suppose ;).Click to expand...
> 
> Aggghh mine are 40G too now & definitely heading south with the extra weight!
> 
> The other day my OH kindly pointed out that my boobs look 'much further down my chest these days', bless him, tactful as ever :rofl:Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm :wacko: My OH said "You can your boobs are bigger cos I have to reach further down to get your nipple." Yeah. Thanks for that :thumbup:


----------



## eandc123

Congrats on the baby boy. He is absolutely gorgeous :)


----------



## MidnightSun

UK size 16 - 27 weeks today :) x
 



Attached Files:







27.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## NGRidley

I cant wait to one day be a part of this thread!
You women are amazing and beautiful :)


----------



## Baronessgogo

eandc123 said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> When i lie down i feel pregnant because i can't see my feet anymore.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I saw my feet when laying down. My boobs are too big ;)!Click to expand...
> 
> Best reply ever! Closely followed by "Im ok in that score, i can tuck them in my armpits ".
> 
> I'm with you there. Mine have shot up to 40G and they are still expanding. I'll have to travel to get the next size up :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How about: I'll just throw them over my shoulders!
> 40G for me too. At least the husband likes it I suppose ;).Click to expand...
> 
> Aggghh mine are 40G too now & definitely heading south with the extra weight!
> 
> The other day my OH kindly pointed out that my boobs look 'much further down my chest these days', bless him, tactful as ever :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm :wacko: My OH said "You can your boobs are bigger cos I have to reach further down to get your nipple." Yeah. Thanks for that :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: our OHs are lovely arent they


----------



## DarlingMe

Heres my 15 + 4 pics. I had "before" pics but my phone got ruined! I am a US size 12-14.
 



Attached Files:







15.4-f.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4









15.4-g.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4









15.4-l.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Aww how lovely! It's great to see that even though I'm plus size I can still have a beautiful bump! I'm WTT until August at the moment but will update after BFP :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

:happydance: Vday bump:happydance: No bleeding yet too with my CPP so thats also a plus. so last weeks pic at 23, and second at 24 weeks....can you see a difference? :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4









24 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Baronessgogo

mommyof2peas said:


> :happydance: Vday bump:happydance: No bleeding yet too with my CPP so thats also a plus. so last weeks pic at 23, and second at 24 weeks....can you see a difference? :cloud9:

Definately see growth there :D


----------



## Dollface

Anyone out there around US size 24-26? I was 24 before I got preg, now at 26. I feel so bad that I won't get to have a proper bump, and was wondering if there are any ladies out there closer to my size. I'd love to see a pic so I know if I might get a bump of some sort, not just look fatter. Thanks!


----------



## 5ara

I'm a US size 20, here are my bump pics from 20 wks on. I didn't have much of a bump before that - just flab, LOL.
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i56.tinypic.com/oa6mxd.jpg


----------



## LittleSpy

The bump has grown like CRAZY over the last week. I'm a little afraid. But I actually feel like I'm finally beginning to look a little pregnant rather than just fatter. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







prepreg and 20+2.JPG
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## dan-o

Here's my (size 18-20) 22 week bump pic! :happydance:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG00616-20110226-1330-1.jpg



And my progression so far :flower: 
My belly seems to be going upwards as well as outwards, and there's no sucking it in any more!! :haha:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG00623-20110226-1331-1-1.jpg


----------



## Baronessgogo

My 25 week one, think i've had some growth in the past 2 weeks

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/2325.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## stucknthecity

First is 16w3d 
Second is 20w0d
Slight change I should take one today at 21w1d because it has grown again!
 



Attached Files:







side belly 16 weeks 3 days.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12









20 week belly.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dollface

So beautiful girls!!


----------



## Second Chance

Aww your all so cute :)


----------



## jojosmami

Here I am at 22wks w/ baby # 3!





:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Bumps are looking great ladies :thumbup: I am completely envious!


----------



## Chimpette

My 38 week bump... woohoo...
 



Attached Files:







Brody bump 38 weeks.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: lovely bumps Ladies :)

I have an updated `naked` bump pic but will have to upload tomorrow now :dohh: not sure I have gained any bumpage imo due to the weight loss I have been suffering in pregnancy but I will post my last bump pic for comparision too and see what you ladies think :thumbup:


----------



## Supermaiden

Hi all, thought I would join this thread if you dont mind :)
I am pre-pregnancy UK size 16-18.

15 weeks https://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8162/88864402.th.jpg

17-18 weeks https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/8758/10009624.th.jpg

21+5 weeks https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/654/diznew.th.jpg

Bump seems to be shaping strange and doesnt just go round like others, feel like I am looking more fat than pregnant lol.:haha:


----------



## sianyld

great bumps ladies!!! :)

here's my 22+4 weeks bump!!








cant believe how big its getting!!! totally love it :cloud9: xx


----------



## camishantel

doll I was a 24 before pregnancy here is my 35 week bump
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-05 12.48.50.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 38


----------



## MilosMommy7

you ladies are looking great! :D


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i51.tinypic.com/30jn2w1.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)

Well heres my naked 32wk bump ( at last :haha: ) I have put up a 26wk naked bump pic for comparison I tried to capture at the same angle for a good comparison but in the 6wks I dont think theres a change at all :dohh: I was a pre-preg size 20 and a size 20 still fits over my waist mid bump now :( lots of weight loss due to MS and work stress BUT I have started to gain weight now :wohoo: 4lb and I have MWs again on Thursday so fxed I have gained some more....all the ice-cream and doughnuts ought to have helped me gain some poundage :rofl:

So 1st pic 26wks and 2nd pic 32wks
 



Attached Files:







Bump%2026wks[1].jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11









Bump%2032wks%20[1].jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MilosMommy7

not much change. but you do look great :thumbup: nice D belly :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :kiss:


----------



## yomo

Some great pics ladies x


----------



## yomo

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/photo-5.jpg

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/photo-2.jpg

Hi Ladies, latest bump pic first one 24+1 and second one 18+5 x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thought i'd update on the bare bump seeing as its my last piccie of 2nd Tri!
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/Bare2326.jpg


----------



## Lotty

I have gone through every single post on this thread which took me about 1 week..but i absolutly love seeing pictures of baby bumps and what i can look forward too.Im 18 Weeks 3 Days at the minute and i dont see my bump just a flabby belly..i will hopefully soon be able to post a picture on here :)..Cant wait!! :D


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Nice bumps everyone I'm envious!!! We are WTT until August and I love this thread but it certainly doesn't help with the wait, haha:)


----------



## stucknthecity

Here is my most recents! The first pick is 20 weeks the second is 21 and for comparison the last pic is 16 weeks
 



Attached Files:







20 week belly.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9









21 week belly.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 12









side belly 16 weeks 3 days.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## rwllgoodchild

Hope this has worked...

progress from 24+6 to 31+6

:happydance::happydance:

xx
 



Attached Files:







24+6 31+6 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## jmiller

29 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00807-1.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mustang_Love

So envious of the nice round bumps! You ladies look amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mother of 4

25+6
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P3101158.jpg

25+6
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P3101157.jpg


----------



## JNA

23 weeks to 27 weeks

I feel so pregnant and lo is very very active.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00100-20110207-1706.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 11









IMG00131-20110312-1635.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

More lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

One more week and Im in third tri :D Time is flying by. Decided to put me in the photo instead of just my bump :) feeling extra good today and "put my face on"
 



Attached Files:







week 26.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 40


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mommyof2peas said:


> One more week and Im in third tri :D Time is flying by. Decided to put me in the photo instead of just my bump :) feeling extra good today and "put my face on"

Congratulations!!! Just wanted to say I think it's adorable that you "conceived on daddy's birthday" and are due on Father's Day!


----------



## mommyof2peas

BabyMaybe917 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> One more week and Im in third tri :D Time is flying by. Decided to put me in the photo instead of just my bump :) feeling extra good today and "put my face on"
> 
> Congratulations!!! Just wanted to say I think it's adorable that you "conceived on daddy's birthday" and are due on Father's Day!Click to expand...

Thanks! I was really surprised when I found out that she was due on fathers day. I know I wont make it that far, but its nice to think about lol


----------



## mommapaige

Beautiful bumps ladies! :)


----------



## Second Chance

mommyof2peas said:


> One more week and Im in third tri :D Time is flying by. Decided to put me in the photo instead of just my bump :) feeling extra good today and "put my face on"

Your bump is adorable! and i have to tell you I LOVE your phone!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thank you :) I think it kinda makes me a "cool" mommy. Although my 9 year old could care less about "a nightmare before christmas" I still think Jack is AWESOME lol


----------



## Second Chance

So do, I have always been a huge Tim Burton fan thanks to Nightmare Before Christmas... Jack is my secret lover ;)! Love your bump though, congrats hunny


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: great thread :)


----------



## SisterRose

Everyone is looking great :thumbup: I'm jealous though! I miss my bump so much! I want another already :haha:


----------



## Lover

First one is from 16 weeks and second was 30 weeks :D
 



Attached Files:







16+4 bump.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 15









30 week.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Second Chance

SisterRose said:


> Everyone is looking great :thumbup: I'm jealous though! I miss my bump so much! I want another already :haha:

I know what you mean my son will be nine months in 2 weeks and I want another one, i miss feeling him grow and kicking around... Just for nostalgia :blush: I am going to post my last bump pic taken 6-21-2010, the day of my induction at 39 weeks my face is horrible but my bump is HUGE lol
 



Attached Files:







BJs Cam 058.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 40


----------



## sophiaandemma

This is me week 14. I have a massive B Bump. The top is a gorgeous bump. The bottom is yuck. LOL. This is my third!


----------



## dan-o

I forgot to post my v-day plus bump! :flower:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG00721-20110314-1138-1.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Lookin' good, girls!


----------



## MidnightSun

30 weeks today ! :flower: UK Size 16.
 



Attached Files:







P1010766.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lots of lovely growing bumps :)


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you all look so cute, Nice round baby bumps!


----------



## dairymomma

I love all the bumps! So cute! Hopefully soon I'll have enough of a bump to post a pic too. At 10+1wks and a size 18W, I won't be showing for a while yet, though. I've got too much room in my belly for that little bean to grow into first!  I didn't 'pop out' until I was 7 months along with my son so I am not expecting a bump for a few more months at least.


----------



## JNA

Everyones bumps look lovely!
Heres my 29 week bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG00139-20110321-1600.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## HappiestMom

finally found this thread..I always lose it lol..

and then here is my first belly pic back from week 4...
https://i56.tinypic.com/23m6fpv.jpg

and then week 5...
https://i53.tinypic.com/ohuy69.jpg

and now week 8/9
https://i52.tinypic.com/286zfqf.jpg

what do you think..Id def say my top bump is getting bigger...hopefully it'll even out soon!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)

We have lovely weather here in Leeds and I just love digging out all the loose fitting clothing and dresses cause now my big bump fills them :rofl:


----------



## JNA

MADLYTTC said:


> Lovely bumps Ladies :)
> 
> We have lovely weather here in Leeds and I just love digging out all the loose fitting clothing and dresses cause now my big bump fills them :rofl:

Same here, all of my tank tops/shirts dont cover my bump anymore so its all summer dresses for me


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Here's my bump at 17 weeks (grey top) and then just under 19 weeks (blue top)
Think it looks more bump less fat now so have plucked up the courage to post pics!
 



Attached Files:







05032011167.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 21









23032011209.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## nina112577

Ok guys i've been trying to post pics but i can't for some reason can someone help me out here i tried att a file and that didn't work. Then i don't have a url for my pics someone tell me how i can do thissssss!!!


----------



## Baronessgogo

nina112577 said:


> Ok guys i've been trying to post pics but i can't for some reason can someone help me out here i tried att a file and that didn't work. Then i don't have a url for my pics someone tell me how i can do thissssss!!!

I think you need more posts before you can post pictures, i may be wrong tho


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you ladies look so great, Jazzy your bump has always looked like bump silly girl :hugs: and that top is so cute on you, Your bump looks wonderful! Congrats hun you look great!! 

Nina- Baroness is right you do have to have a few more posts, so get to thread hunting and make a few posts :)


----------



## nina112577

:wacko: BUT THIS IS THE ONLY ONE THAT I LIKE...


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Second Chance said:


> Aww you ladies look so great, Jazzy your bump has always looked like bump silly girl :hugs: and that top is so cute on you, Your bump looks wonderful! Congrats hun you look great!!
> 
> Nina- Baroness is right you do have to have a few more posts, so get to thread hunting and make a few posts :)

Thanks hun, i love being pregnant! X


----------



## Megg33k

nina - You could always start a journal! It affords you the chance to meet people who want to follow your journey, and it ups your post count pretty quickly (says the girl with almost 30,000 posts)!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:haha: OMG maybe one day I will have that many posts megg :winkwink:


----------



## Second Chance

I know how you feel lol, I like this one too :) I agree with starting a journal or visit some of the girls' journals on this thread :) thats always fun too


----------



## nina112577

I'm new here and i don't know y wayaround how do i start the journal i have so much to say!!!!!


----------



## mummy2lola

beautiful bumps ladies,im soooooo jealous of some,there just perfect.well thought i would update with my v-day bump ,ive put my 14wk bump in for comparrison.my favourite part is i dont need to lift any flab now to see it lol its just there woooohoooo xx
 



Attached Files:







14+4.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 17









24wks.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Spunky

i_want_one said:


> beautiful bumps ladies,im soooooo jealous of some,there just perfect.well thought i would update with my v-day bump ,ive put my 14wk bump in for comparrison.my favourite part is i dont need to lift any flab now to see it lol its just there woooohoooo xx

Congrats on the V-day! You look great!


----------



## mummy2lola

thanks hun,look at ur avatar,thats a beauty.have u had ur scans now to check everythings fine babe? xx


----------



## Spunky

Last scan there were still problems. Going for another one with the specialist on April 11th. :/ If it's not cleared up by then he'll have a CT scan after he's born. And now I have Gestational Diabetes. It's been an interesting pregnancy.

How goes it with you? Stayed team yellow?


----------



## mummy2lola

oh blimey hun ur really going through it arent u.didnt want to stay team yellow but baby had other plans lol didnt stop wriggling the entire time but not one did those little legs leave the position of being tucked up by tummy and feet under bum lol ive got my gtt at 28wks and pretty convinced im gonna have gd xx


----------



## Spunky

Sorry about the unplanned team yellow, makes the birth a little more exciting though. I wasn't expecting it, but I wasn't surprised about GD if that makes sense. I took the GTT test at 8 weeks and that was fine, but 27 weeks I failed 2 of the 3 parts. If you do end up with it there's a great support thread in Gestational Complications. I've only gained 9lbs, so it wasn't weight gain, but both parents have type 2 diabetes, and I was overweight to begin with. Did you know being over 25 puts you at a higher risk? Just stupid if you ask me.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmm I get the opinion spunky that 25 is old to be a mummy these days :wacko:


----------



## Spunky

I'm 26 pregnant with our first, and couldn't believe 25 was the at risk age! I am a high school teacher and we've even had a 14 year old that was pregnant (I taught seniors last year and had 5 students with 6 babies between them and 2 more pregnant ones in one year) so I understand people have kids younger, but what's so wrong with being mid twenties?!


----------



## mummy2lola

25 OMG that's ridiculous,I'm 26 with my first and to be put at the higher age risk range sounds silly,I still feel like I could fit in at school with my niece sometimes lol xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m 28 and this is my second so I must be classed as `over and above risk` :wacko:


----------



## yomo

Well I am 29 and on my first so I am well and truely over the hill lol x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me and you both yomo am 29 later this year :)


----------



## Baronessgogo

Me too, due to be 30 a month after my due date and its my first


----------



## mummy2lola

Well I've been discussing it with dh and he feels that I shouldn't go on any contraceptive when baby is born and just try again straight away as if I wait another whole year I'll be hobbling round on my walking stick by the time baby no 2 is born when I'm around 28-29 :wacko: xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

:rofl: you should see the looks I get when I tell people Im 30! Ill be 31 a month after baby is born.....You would think Ive got grey hair and am in a wheel chair with hearing aids in saying "ehh??what was that deary!"


----------



## Spunky

LOL I want one! A year will make such a HUGE difference! We're talking about waiting a year or so, so I'll be preventing somehow... I read the average age a woman has her first baby is 25, so I already feel behind, but 2 kids before 30 is very respectable! 

Thanks ladies for not making me feel OLD for waiting. I can't believe how many people have commented on my age and how we waited soooo long to start our family.


----------



## mummy2lola

Ur not old at all hun,compared to alot of people then yes we're waaaayyyy to old to even be having sex lol we started trying 2 years ago but took this long to catch eggy,I'm now a great believer in "when the time is right" and for us now is the perfect time,dh at 19-20 would not have done well,tbh I doubt he wouldve been sober long enough to actually get it up let alone inseminate me lol xx


----------



## yomo

i_want_one said:


> Ur not old at all hun,compared to alot of people then yes we're waaaayyyy to old to even be having sex lol we started trying 2 years ago but took this long to catch eggy,I'm now a great believer in "when the time is right" and for us now is the perfect time,dh at 19-20 would not have done well,tbh I doubt he wouldve been sober long enough to actually get it up let alone inseminate me lol xx

Haha like it! X


----------



## Spunky

i_want_one said:


> Ur not old at all hun,compared to alot of people then yes we're waaaayyyy to old to even be having sex lol we started trying 2 years ago but took this long to catch eggy,I'm now a great believer in "when the time is right" and for us now is the perfect time,dh at 19-20 would not have done well,tbh I doubt he wouldve been sober long enough to actually get it up let alone inseminate me lol xx

LOL. I don't feel old, just after so many comments! We've been married over 7.5 years, so both of our families have been holding their breaths waiting for us. My husband was Navy for the first 6 years of our marriage and I didn't want a baby with him gone, so we waited. Like you said, "when the time is right." My students think its weird that I planned my baby (they say all the babies they know were accidents :wacko: ) so hopefully maybe it'll give them some food for thought over the next few years of their lives.


----------



## mummy2lola

Wow that's quite a sad thought to think that nowadays if a baby is planned ur strange,but again at 15-16 I couldn't understand why anyone would want a baby but now I have 24/7 baby brain and have done for 2 years and nothing seems more wonderful than a baby.....puke,gushy moment lol xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well when I was 15-16yrs old my dream was to have my family complete by the time I was 30yrs old and well I will have achieved that :thumbup:

I_want_one I also agree `when the time is right` we tried for my DS when I was 21yrs old and it didnt happen for two years :wacko: I am only now feeling `ready` for DS number two....so even if I am `old` or `at risk` or whatever its what I wanted too :)


----------



## JNA

Sorry to but in but im 20 and passed the gd test at 8 weeks and failed 27 week test. I have also gained 22 pounds in the past 10 weeks but its all baby and fluid so my dr are worried. I hope I can manage to past the 3 hour test because im not good at following dietary restrictions :dohh:

Heres a 29w 5d bump pic. Probably the last time I can get into this dress lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG00162-20110325-1305.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## jmiller

31 week bump. Sorry the picture is so fuzzy
 



Attached Files:







IMG00834.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

35/37wk bump pic Ladies depending on which of my EDD are correct :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







35wk bump.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i54.tinypic.com/2q2fr47.jpg


----------



## sophiaandemma

15 Weeks!
 



Attached Files:







15 Weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mustang_Love

You ladies are looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

28 +2 lost one pound since last pic...but feel like Ive gained 10 :dohh: Second pic is last weeks...I think Ive shrunk!!
 



Attached Files:







28 +2 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9









27 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MidnightSun

Not too sure if I see much difference here?

First pic 27 wks, then 30 wks and finally 31+3 x
 



Attached Files:







27.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 12









30.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10









31.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nina112577

this is my 19 wks


----------



## nina112577

this is my 20 wks


----------



## Lover

24 week bump compared to today's 33+4 one!
 



Attached Files:







24+2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6









33+4 bump.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JNA

Great bumps ladies :thumbup:


----------



## LittlePeople

Ooh, I haven't updated this thread for ages! So here goes...

Jelly @ 22weeks 


compared to...
Jelly @ 32weeks


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps ladies :)


----------



## Anderson8

First bump post, im a uk 18

https://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac134/shezrez8/P1070003.jpg


----------



## HappiestMom

Not sure when I posted on here last...so if this is a repost Im sorry lol..but here are mine at 4 weeks 5 weeks 8 weeks and then 10 weeks...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







belly week 4.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









belly week 5.JPG
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2









belly week 8.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4









belly week 10.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## InsaneKumquat

yomo said:


> Well I am 29 and on my first so I am well and truely over the hill lol x

I'm also 29, and will turn 30 a little over a month before Tidbit is due


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Heres my first bump pic!! im 14 + 3 as of today and usually a uk 20/22
 



Attached Files:







14 + 3weeks.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MidnightSun

Gorgeous bumps girlies!

Here's me (UK size 16) at 32 weeks ...
 



Attached Files:







32.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## molly85

Why have I not visited you girls before???? Loving the bump pics I shall put my latest one up. 

I am usually a UK 16/18 depending on the shop and teh girls require 38DD restraints lol.

18+1
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/164816_10150111011237464_646837463_8033943_3899559_n.jpg

32 +2


https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189694_10150175287917464_646837463_8898481_6415074_n.jpg

Hopefully there is some progression there hough have only gained 7-8 kgs


----------



## LittlePeople

Lovely bumps ladies :flower:

This is my bump at 34weeks :cloud9: I'm originally a UK Size 14-16


----------



## Dollface

mommyof2peas said:


> :rofl: you should see the looks I get when I tell people Im 30! Ill be 31 a month after baby is born.....You would think Ive got grey hair and am in a wheel chair with hearing aids in saying "ehh??what was that deary!"

I think I have all of you younguns beat! My baby is due on my 35th birthday! Am I the granny here or what?:haha:


----------



## molly85

I'm 25 and weirdly at all my classes seem to be the youngest lol.
I really do have a mini baby she weighed in at 3lb12 at her 32 weeks scan lol never mind will get lots of wear out of newborn clothes and be extra cute


----------



## rayasunshine

Already had the stretchies pre-pregnancy.

I'm normally a US size 12/14, lost 13lbs during the first trimester and have only gained 2lbs back :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







29+1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 26









29.1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## HappiestMom

Here is last weeks (week 10) and then todays (week 11)...not sure if there is a huge difference but it sure feels like it..uterus has been aching like crazy..cant wait for it to pop out and have more room!
 



Attached Files:







belly week 10.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









P4040693.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## andella95

...no pics for me yet....not quite 7 weeks. the part that sucks is I'm one of those ladies who looks pregnant no matter what...so I don't know what's going to happen!


----------



## MilosMommy7

https://i55.tinypic.com/9uoqy0.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

I have no bump:hissy: in fact iv lost 7lb without trying so the bloat that was before it now looks a flat tummy :haha:


----------



## Baronessgogo

30 week naked bump piccie!:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/IMAG0429.jpg


----------



## Miss.Miffy

Here's an update of my bump, 37 weeks today!!

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k604/missmiffy1/37weekss.jpg


----------



## sophiaandemma

AWWW Ladies! I love the bumps! I need to post another one. I am definitely getting bigger. You guys have such beautiful bumps! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ok so I know I look goofy, Ive got food in my mouth and Im dressed the fool lol This is at my baby shower, theme Mad Hatter tea party :D
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

More Lovely growing bump pics Ladies :)

Friday I will take my 37wk bump pic.....:shock: I will be full-term :wohoo:


----------



## JNA

31w
 



Attached Files:







IMG00201-20110404-1440.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Braven05

Okay here's my big ole bump pic at 20 + 3 - I was biggg to begin with and I've been shy about putting my pics up but here I am in all my glory lol I only just realized last night that I had a bump when I bought maternity clothes.
 



Attached Files:







0406111040.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## ttcfirstbb

I need to take a new pic as bump has definitely grown since then.
 



Attached Files:







DSC04695.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 19









DSC04697.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MidnightSun

33 weeks, UK size 16 x x
 



Attached Files:







33.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## molly85

And my 34+2 bump I have still to master looking good

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217258_10150221728592464_646837463_9008977_5444705_n.jpg


----------



## Mustang_Love

I love everyone's bump!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

I May post a pic later :haha: its not a bump yet tho :(


----------



## HappiestMom

11 weeks first and then todays 12 weeks..cant tell a huge difference but I think the lower one is a tad bit bigger and then so the top one is bigger too being pushed by the lower one...and then the last one is from back in week 4...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P4040694.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









P4110719.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4









belly week 4.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies my 37wk bump picture ..... and hopefully my last :winkwink: unless I make it to 40wks :dohh:

Me and my boy went to have some professional bump pictures taken last week as a bit of a memento of my last pregnancy and I decided as it was taken at 37wks full term it will be the last one I taken unless my little man gets so comfy I go overdue :wacko: I sincerely hope not :)
 



Attached Files:







024_24.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Azalea

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v308/amber581/86c3c688.jpg

That was my last pregnancy :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Azalea said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v308/amber581/86c3c688.jpg
> 
> That was my last pregnancy :)

howdy, just wanted to say :wave: I live in lynnwood :)
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JNA

Lovely bumps ladies

Heres my 32w bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG00219-20110411-1812.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG00218-20110411-1811[1].jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow thats a HUGEEE! bump :)


----------



## JNA

It only looks so big because shes so high up lol but im not complaining :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

its lovely:flower:


----------



## jojosmami

My bump @ 27 wks!


----------



## jojosmami

JNA said:


> Lovely bumps ladies
> 
> Heres my 32w bump

Lovin that bump JNA!!!


----------



## Ashley8806

Hi ladies! I'm a 22/24 size US. Here is my 9 week pic! Baby #2 :)
 



Attached Files:







0412111335.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JNA

jojosmami said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bumps ladies
> 
> Heres my 32w bump
> 
> Lovin that bump JNA!!!Click to expand...

Thanks your bump is coming on nicely too :flower:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Ashley8806 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a 22/24 size US. Here is my 9 week pic! Baby #2 :)

Nice baby bump! :happydance:
Im also a size 22/24 but my bump just looks like I gained weight! :nope:


----------



## molly85

How are you girls all so round???? We deffinatly need tohave baby number 2 so I get my round bump


----------



## yomo

I am gonna be brave and do a naked bump pic, I was a uk 16/18 but I had lost a lot of weight before hand so had a really big B shaped belly. 

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/photo-6.jpg

28 weeks

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/photo-7.jpg


----------



## Ashley8806

pbuggy2284 said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm a 22/24 size US. Here is my 9 week pic! Baby #2 :)
> 
> Nice baby bump! :happydance:
> Im also a size 22/24 but my bump just looks like I gained weight! :nope:Click to expand...

aw Thanks! I'm sure mine is just pushing everything out, lol, :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)


----------



## HappiestMom

just posted a few days ago but I look so big!! even from the front I look preggie now..sorry about lighting..it was either overkill or dark lol...
 



Attached Files:







P4130721.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10









P4130723.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dan-o

My size 18-20 bump today @ 28 weeks :flower:

Not much bigger, but it's a lot firmer these days! 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG00871-20110415-1044-1-1.jpg

And in my wedding dress :wedding: (a few days ago)

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/11bumponseawall-1.jpg


----------



## yomo

dan-o said:


> My size 18-20 bump @ 28 weeks :flower:
> 
> Not much bigger, but it's a lot firmer these days!
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG00871-20110415-1044-1-1.jpg
> 
> And in my wedding dress :wedding:
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/11bumponseawall-1.jpg

Lovely bump, when did you get married hun? Xx


----------



## mummy2lola

heres my update ladies,first is 14wks and second is 27wks :thumbup: 

p.s congrats dano,u look stunning in ur dress xx
 



Attached Files:







14.PNG
File size: 350.1 KB
Views: 9









27.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dan-o

yomo said:


> Lovely bump, when did you get married hun? Xx

Aww thanks, we got married on Saturday xx


----------



## dan-o

i_want_one said:


> heres my update ladies,first is 14wks and second is 27wks :thumbup:
> 
> p.s congrats dano,u look stunning in ur dress xx

Looking fab hun! Can't believe we are so far along already, seems just a couple of weeks ago when we were still grappling with our dopplers, lol!!! xx


----------



## mummy2lola

I still do shhhhh don't tell anyone lol it's hard to get baby to stay still but I'm still a paranoid wreck so when she kicks the Doppler out my hand I know she's had enough lol xx


----------



## yomo

dan-o said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump, when did you get married hun? Xx
> 
> Aww thanks, we got married on Saturday xxClick to expand...

Congrats babes, you looked lovely xx


----------



## NGRidley

I am so excited that I will be able to participate in this thread!!!!!! :)


----------



## eandc123

Hi all, I've been quiet for a while but has anyone feet and ankles felt like they are going to explode? I went out last night for a leaving party (I was sensible and had virgin cocktails and wore flat shoes) but by about 9:30 I thought my legs were going to explode :(
I suppose it's one of the joys of carrying all the baby weight.


----------



## babyhopes2010

my baby bloats all gone this morning :haha:


----------



## mummy2lola

oh poo it was so cute,nevermind,a nice bump will replace it soon hun xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My ankles are a tad swollen today after yesterdays shoe shopping spree :dohh: I wouldnt mind but I wasnt even shoe shopping for me but for DS1 and it was a nightmare to get him trainers and summer sandals that actually fit....no wonder poor mammy has cankles today :haha:


----------



## molly85

mine do this its a combination ofstanding around and water retention. i used to have boney feet and ankle bones pah where are they now


----------



## eandc123

I think it ha been because of the hot weather. I crave the feeling of something cold. lol


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

hey everone, hoe much weight have u all put on? im 20 weeks on friday and have put on 7lb already i was 15st pre pregnancy :blush:


----------



## Lotty

xxxleeleexxx said:


> hey everone, hoe much weight have u all put on? im 20 weeks on friday and have put on 7lb already i was 15st pre pregnancy :blush:

Ive put on about 8 pound and im 24 weeks..i was around 230 pounds pre preg :blush:


----------



## mommyof2peas

xxxleeleexxx said:


> hey everone, hoe much weight have u all put on? im 20 weeks on friday and have put on 7lb already i was 15st pre pregnancy :blush:

Ive put on 15 total. I was 200 to start


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv lost 7lb :blush:


----------



## JNA

almost 30 pounds and im 33w
alot of it is fluid bc I still fit into prepregnancy clothes


----------



## mummy2lola

In my first tri I lost 12lb since then I have gained that back plus 5lb so mw is only classing it as 5lb xx


----------



## MidnightSun

I was 14 st 5lb to start with ... and today am 14 st 6lb lol


----------



## Risstron

I'm 18 weeks and so far I've put on about 4-5lbs. Let's hope it stays low as I was a size 24 pre preg.


----------



## yomo

Ooppppsss i have put on 33lbs x


----------



## eandc123

I'm not even bothering to keep count. I eat healthily and there is a diet/ exercise programme planned for a few months after baby is here (I want to give my body time to rest). I had no reason to get thin before bambino. I only did it for a holiday or for a special occasion. Now I'm doing it because I don't want baby to have a mam that can't run after it or chase it round the front room :) Perfect motivation.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I had gained a total of 12lb at last weighing at 36wks....I had MS until 18wks and lots of work related stress so lost lots of weight and only started wearing proper mat pants at about 7mths pregnant :wacko:


----------



## MidnightSun

Madly... I was in much the same boat as you, had Hyperemesis until 17 weeks, was so worried!

Anyway, this is me this weekend just gone.. 34 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







34.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

aww such a cute small bump! (u should have seen me whilst carrying my daughter!! lol) will c if i can find a pic x


----------



## MidnightSun

Thanks love, a friend the other day said I looked very compact - and yet family that I saw yesterday said I looked huge :wacko: I think sometimes it's all to do with what you're wearing, yesterday I had a maxi dress on.


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

can't upload the pics on here because it wont let me copy off facebook :( anyone who wants to see will have to add me on facebook and look near the bottom of my profile pictures search for leanne jelfs


----------



## Anderson8

https://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac134/shezrez8/SDC10714.jpg

25+2 
do you think my bump is high?


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

19+3 weeks xxx


----------



## Risstron

So, as promised, I finally took a picture of my plus size bump :)

This is me at 18w 3d (today)


----------



## Risstron

Oh, and pre pregnancy, I wore a size 26 (US)


----------



## sianyld

lovely bumps! :)

my 29 week bump, (i was a size16 before i got pregnant)

clothed 


Naked bump :)


----------



## Baronessgogo

I havent posted for a bit, here is my 32 week, tho i'm 33 weeks tomorrow so closer to that :)

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/2932.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bumps Ladies :)

My 39wk bump tomorrow unless Charlie arrives beforehand :lol:


----------



## yomo

MADLYTTC said:


> Lovely bumps Ladies :)
> 
> My 39wk bump tomorrow unless Charlie arrives beforehand :lol:

That sounds so soreal madly! he may make an apperance before then! xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/576/bumpz.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

if u look at 1st pic at 6 weeks even tho iv not put on weight my tummys huge :shock:


----------



## xashleyx

here is my bump at 17+5 weeks, does it look like a bump??? im a 22/24 UK, 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/bump175.jpg


----------



## Lotty

xashleyx said:


> here is my bump at 17+5 weeks, does it look like a bump??? im a 22/24 UK,
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/bump175.jpg


It sure looks like a bump to me hun :) Looking good... im a 18/20 uk and dont have a bump or anything like it at the min and im nearly 25 weeks lol xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well no little man for me YET :dohh: looks like he might be hanging in for that `royal` EDD appearance :rofl:


----------



## lola

dan-o said:


> My size 18-20 bump today @ 28 weeks :flower:
> 
> Not much bigger, but it's a lot firmer these days!
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG00871-20110415-1044-1-1.jpg
> 
> And in my wedding dress :wedding: (a few days ago)
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/11bumponseawall-1.jpg

:happydance: stunning, congratulations :) xxxx


----------



## molly85

aww taht wedding dress is really nice


----------



## Lotty

Size 18/20 UK..25 weeks pregnant tomorrow
I would like to POP Now Please...I Dont even look pregnant without clothes..Just Fat :nope:


----------



## molly85

Lotty have a look at my pics on my journal Abby was in hiding for ages


----------



## Lotty

molly85 said:


> Lotty have a look at my pics on my journal Abby was in hiding for ages

I will do hun TY :) Where do i go to find that ? LOL


----------



## Lotty

molly85 said:


> Lotty have a look at my pics on my journal Abby was in hiding for ages

Ooooo i see what you mean hun..takes it time doesnt it lol...Cant wait to pop seriously :happydance:


----------



## molly85

lol had the advantage of normal clothes for ages, im still generally in just 1 size up. and get shocked looks when i say how far i am


----------



## Lotty

Awww thats great in ways :D...i cant fit in my jeans except my maternity ones but all my tops fit fine :D


----------



## molly85

have you done the hair band trick?


----------



## Lotty

Nope what would that be hun ?


----------



## molly85

if it's just the waist on your jeans that don't do up you loop a hair band through the button hole it will give you an extra inch or so


----------



## Lotty

Oh lol sounds simple never heard of that before may have to try it tomorrow :D Thankyou


----------



## molly85

i'm so short it really helped as all mat jeans are to long for me. just make sure you wear some thing to cover your flys.lol


----------



## 5ara

Updated bump pics - I have really grown! I am measuring about 3 weeks ahead now.
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 29









bump2.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 27


----------



## molly85

it'slike your getting shorter lol.


----------



## JNA

Great bump 5ara
You have definitely grown alot on the past 4 weeks and seems you've dropped a little :)


Heres my 34w bump. I look horrible because I didnt realize how big i'd gotten till I looked in the mirror this morning its shocking lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00208-20101001-2012.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG00243-20110423-2223.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## HappiestMom

4...5...8...10...11 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







belly week 4.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4









belly week 5.JPG
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









belly week 8.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3









belly week 10.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5









belly week 11.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HappiestMom

12...13...14 (today)
 



Attached Files:







12 week side cute.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5









belly week 13.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4









belly week 14.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## eandc123

Has anyone elses belly button not 'popped'? Mine is just spreading. It looks like a mouth :) Not sure if it's to do with being plus size (16-18 uk) or it's just that some people's don't?


----------



## mommyof2peas

this is baby number three and it has never "popped" mine is just too deep :)


----------



## eandc123

mommyof2peas said:


> this is baby number three and it has never "popped" mine is just too deep :)

Mine was never deep. Just wierd that it's spreading. Lol. Mind there is still time.


----------



## xashleyx

mine didnt pop with no1 but it did with no 2, im just waiting for it to happen this time


----------



## molly85

no poping here but if u poke a fingure in it don't smell funny


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mine has half popped :rofl: did the same with DS1 :wacko:


----------



## eandc123

molly85 said:


> no poping here but if u poke a fingure in it don't smell funny

:haha: lol, I've noticed that. Phew, belly buttons stink :sick:


----------



## molly85

apparently it's normal. i spent 25 years being ashamed of it lol

you can't dry it and stuff collects in there,please can it stay like this


----------



## MidnightSun

This was taken at the weekend when I turned 35 weeks...

I am UK size 16 :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







35.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Mother of 4

Haven't posted in a while on here.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P4210053-1.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bump pics Ladies :(

Must take a 40wk bump pic :cry:


----------



## eandc123

You'll have to take one before you pop!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:cry: I dont think thats likely to be anytime soon hon :dohh: I suppose he has approx 14hrs if hes intending to arrive after all today :rofl:


----------



## eandc123

There's plenty of time yet :)


----------



## rwllgoodchild

my 39+2 pic doesn't look like its dropped, yet everyone says it has :shrug: xx
 



Attached Files:







24+6 31+6 39+2 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 44


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think you have dropped rwll hon :thumbup:

:winkwink: heres to meeting at Jimmies later this eve :wine:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

18 + 2
 



Attached Files:







SUNP0004.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Stephb

Its so nice to see larger ladies like myself with nice bumps. Seems there is nothing on web for ladies like us only ladies who r half the size. So really nice to find a site that has everything. Im 10 weeks along already have a son who is nearly 5 didnt show much with him but already have a little bump well a little bit anyway lol. Thanks ladies for showing me im not the only one:) Xx


----------



## rtebbe89

Very beautiful ladies, it gives me hope that I will actually show when I get my BFP. Thanks for sharing and can't wait till I have pica to add.


----------



## HappiestMom

always had the stretch marks...15 weeks yesterday..first nakie baby bump pic..where the actual baby is..lol..and then shirt pic is flubber bump up top and baby bump down low lol...:blush:
 



Attached Files:







P5030776.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5









P5030770.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dan-o

Beautiful bump progression ladies! It's going by so fast now!

Here's my 31 week plus bump (UK size 18-20) :flower: ... we are measuring 33 weeks at the mo (2 weeks ahead seems to be the norm for us!):) 

Baby feels massive when he moves now, it's amazing watching my belly change shape as he rolls around! :haha:


https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG00986-20110501-1031-1.jpg


----------



## angie79

hi girls 

loving this thread :happydance:

I was a 24 pre pregnancy and these pics are weeks 13,24,25 and today :flower:
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9









24 weeks x 2.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7









25 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7









27 + 3 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## yomo

Great bumps ladies x


----------



## xashleyx

here is my bump at 19+4 weeks :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00792-20110504-1113.jpg


----------



## LEXIANN21

Here is mine, 29 + 6, :)
 



Attached Files:







bump april 29th.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4


----------



## b4real

Absolutely love this thread! You women look gorgeous! It's hard to find pics of plus size pregnant women. :( Still ttc but hope to be on here soon! :)


----------



## cranberry987

MrsJerome said:


> 4...5...8...10...11 weeks...

Thats how I look atm, dying to get a nice big bump asap - grow grow little blueberry. Nice to have something to compare to!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Aww Nice pictures girls! Im just looking like Im growing a bigger top bump as everything is getting pushed up :(


----------



## angie79

pbuggy2284 said:


> Aww Nice pictures girls! Im just looking like Im growing a bigger top bump as everything is getting pushed up :(

yep thats exactly what happened to me

xxx


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

and me!! lol xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

.My Bump
heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg
iv lost 7lb so where did that come from :shock:
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2/dscn1766cr.jpg
https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/576/bumpz.jpg
13 weeks 
https://img852.imageshack.us/img852/8950/13weeks.jpg


----------



## pbuggy2284

Well today I look about 6 months because fast food makes me bloated so EVERYTHING sticks out!! lol


----------



## Mother of 4

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P5050386-1.jpg

Still waiting to drop. Pretty sure she is head down though now as I can breathe again.:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

a roughly 38 week pic. my excess fat and skin seems to dangle lol.andstretch marks man

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=202186&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1304782434


----------



## MidnightSun

36 and then 37 weeks.... UK size 16.
 



Attached Files:







36.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 16









37.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Just thought I'd add my plus sized bump pic! I had no idea it (the pic) would come up so small. I look forward to that bump growing and growing!
 



Attached Files:







P1090636.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 45


----------



## JNA

6w and 36w
So ready to have lo!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00208-20101001-2012.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 18









IMG00290-20110508-1707.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## sianyld

Lovely bumps! 

Me at 32+3,(pre-pregnancy size 16 uk)


----------



## Try Rocking

You all have such beautiful bumps! I can't wait until I have one again! :hugs:


----------



## Mother of 4

Here is a 2 week comparsion
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P5120438-1.jpg

Here is my 2 DAY comparison
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P5120438-2.jpg


----------



## Baronessgogo

36 week piccie :D

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/IMAG0464.jpg


----------



## Mustang_Love

Very nice pics ladies. Everyone's bump is so nice and round....I'm a little jealous cause I still have the "B" shape going on.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Mustang_Love said:


> Very nice pics ladies. Everyone's bump is so nice and round....I'm a little jealous cause I still have the "B" shape going on.

Dont worry under my clothes i am very much B shaped lol


----------



## BabyDeacon

ok here it goes my first EVER bump shot! im 17 weeks and 3 days :happydance:
i was a uk size 18-20 before so do u think bump?
me and hubby is pre pregnancy last june
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 28









me ntrev.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Braven05

My goodness...I feel so big today! Here is my 26 week bump. I have so much longer to go...I'm going to have to be rolled around soon!
 



Attached Files:







26wks.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LittlePeople

I haven't been on here for ages...so I thought I'd post a little update :flower:

Due Date bump picture ; 37week bump ; 34week bump


I used my stripey top bump pics, so that they were as similar as possible :happydance:

Loving all of your beautiful bumps ladies :flower:


----------



## Tizy

Think I'm loosing my bloat :)

1st - 5 weeks
2nd - 7 weeks
3rd - 12 weeks

Han Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1478.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1477.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1498.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JNA

Little People your bump is still so high. I guess when you drop the baby is coming out lol


----------



## pbuggy2284

So here is my progression from 12 weeks to 14 weeks...Im a 22/24 us. Not a bump but I can tell now that my lower "b" is getting much bigger. I can also tell because none of my clothes fit!!!:growlmad:
First one is 12 weeks, second one is today (14 weeks 1 day and not feeling to well)
 



Attached Files:







12weeks.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 17









14weeks1day.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mother of 4

My stomach is constantly changing shape :haha: I was dialated to 1 cm on friday and I know baby is engaged (not fully though) and lost a little of my plug yesterday. I noticed on Saturday I could feel her higher up again which you can tell in one of the pics (35+1). Here are some collages I put together :) I'll be happy to make it to friday at 36 weeks then I can celebrate :) I've had quite a few contractions since I came off my meds on Friday...making slow progress.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P5170469-1.jpg
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P5170471-1.jpg
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P5170470-1.jpg


----------



## HappiestMom

I cant wait till my bump has evened out and is cute and round :happydance:

15 weeks

16 weeks

17 weeks (yesterday)
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks belly nakie.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4









16 week belly nakie.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









17 weeks belly nakie.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ashley8806

I feel like I'm not showng as much anymore :( I've been losing weight, 15 pounds now, and feel like my bump is disappearing :(


----------



## Blue12

I haven't taken a photo - but I found that my bump looks much more like a bump wearing maternity pants with the band. Although I still fit in most of my pants they don't make me look pg lol.

Does anyone else find the same thing?


----------



## HappiestMom

Blue12 said:


> I haven't taken a photo - but I found that my bump looks much more like a bump wearing maternity pants with the band. Although I still fit in most of my pants they don't make me look pg lol.
> 
> Does anyone else find the same thing?

yep....mine does that because it causes my bump to be seperated where as the maternity jeans smooths it out and makes it look round..not dented in lol..


----------



## Mother of 4

My maternity pants go all the way to under my boobs. They are the most comfortable pair of jeans I've ever worn. I bought them with my last child and I only have 1 pair. I literally wear them every day and they are still holding up with all the washes :thumbup: I hate the ones that only have a small band at the bottom! Let me see if I can find a picture of them. I bought mine at motherhood maternity but if you're in the UK they have them at mothercare. They are called secret fit...here is a link showing what they are. By far my best investment. They're so comfortable!
https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=901120290&MasterCategory_Id=MC27


----------



## HappiestMom

they have full band jeans at old nav but you have to either order them online or find out if your old navy has a maternity section because only some do... the band is a bit thicker I think than the motherhood ones...but they are a few $ cheaper...


----------



## Mother of 4

MrsJerome said:


> they have full band jeans at old nav but you have to either order them online or find out if your old navy has a maternity section because only some do... the band is a bit thicker I think than the motherhood ones...but they are a few $ cheaper...

Yeah these aren't the same material as the band. This is like a very thin layer of nylon yet has withstanded tons of wear through 2 pregnancies and still holding strong. I'm sure that's why they are a little more pricey but they are SO worth the money. They carry them in store too so you can try them on. I never order clothes online 'cause things never fit me right :)


----------



## yomo

Bump pic ladies 34+4 

Hope everyone is well xx

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/sickchic1726/Pic.jpg


----------



## Baronessgogo

Full term bump pic!
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/IMAG0465.jpg


----------



## mummy2lola

gorgeous bumps everyone,i finally have my comp back to update with my bump.ok so first is 14wks,then 27wks,then 32wks and one from the top :haha: xx
 



Attached Files:







14.PNG
File size: 349.4 KB
Views: 11









27.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9









32.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 10









top.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mustang_Love

Loving the bumps! Here is my first and probably only pic as I am beginning the induction process on Monday
 



Attached Files:







mms_picture.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Spunky

i_want_one said:


> gorgeous bumps everyone,i finally have my comp back to update with my bump.ok so first is 14wks,then 27wks,then 32wks and one from the top :haha: xx

Looking awesome!! :thumbup: Can't believe you're 8 months!!!


----------



## mummy2lola

Thanks Hun,I never thought I'd be here and saying 8 months gets me all excited lol can't wait to be able to say "I'm due any day" tho.how's u and bubba xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Mustang_Love said:


> Loving the bumps! Here is my first and probably only pic as I am beginning the induction process on Monday

May i say, gorgeous! and how come you are being induced? i have to say im a little jealous lol


----------



## sequeena

My size 18 bump (29 weeks)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/231071_2102082396823_1388356992_2465872_2533251_n.jpg


----------



## bellaxgee

my first bump pic aka bloat -- i can't wait til i have a bump like you ladies!


----------



## Mustang_Love

Baronessgogo said:


> Mustang_Love said:
> 
> 
> Loving the bumps! Here is my first and probably only pic as I am beginning the induction process on Monday
> 
> May i say, gorgeous! and how come you are being induced? i have to say im a little jealous lolClick to expand...


Thanks! I have developed mild pre-eclampsia and my doctor does not want me to go past 37 weeks. I am having mixed feelings about it.....but excited to know my little man will be here next week at this time!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww that does suck, but as you say you get to meet your gorgeous little boy sooner than you thought, and he should be healthy at 37 weeks :)


----------



## MidnightSun

Aww best of luck Mustang hun! I am hoping that by this time next week I might also have a little bundle of love to hold :cloud9:

38 weeks and then 39 weeks (today in the pink cardi) UK size 16.
 



Attached Files:







38.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 23









39..jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## eandc123

MidnightSun said:


> Aww best of luck Mustang hun! I am hoping that by this time next week I might also have a little bundle of love to hold :cloud9:
> 
> 38 weeks and then 39 weeks (today in the pink cardi) UK size 16.

I love your black and white dress. Where did you get it from? Is it a maternity dress? I'm looking for anything to keep me cooler as apparently we are set for a very warm summer :dohh:


----------



## Spunky

i_want_one said:


> Thanks Hun,I never thought I'd be here and saying 8 months gets me all excited lol can't wait to be able to say "I'm due any day" tho.how's u and bubba xx

8 months just sounds so far huh?! Sounds so close! We're doing fine. I think we're both about ready to meet eachother! :thumbup: :wacko: Though I'm showing no signs of labor, but :shrug:


----------



## MidnightSun

eandc123 said:


> MidnightSun said:
> 
> 
> Aww best of luck Mustang hun! I am hoping that by this time next week I might also have a little bundle of love to hold :cloud9:
> 
> 38 weeks and then 39 weeks (today in the pink cardi) UK size 16.
> 
> I love your black and white dress. Where did you get it from? Is it a maternity dress? I'm looking for anything to keep me cooler as apparently we are set for a very warm summer :dohh:Click to expand...

Hi love, it was from Primark about 6 weeks ago... I have it in black too. Lovely and cool on warm days and obviously great for after baby too x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thought id show u bump pic:)
https://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8479/16weeksp.jpg


----------



## Blue12

My first bump pic... 27 weeks. I was a 18/20 pre-pg.
 



Attached Files:







27 week bump 1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Anderson8

30 week bump

UK 18 pre pregnancy,(Excuse the loo, it was taken at work!)

https://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac134/shezrez8/P2260068.jpg


----------



## sequeena

My 30 week bump (well, 29+5 :lol:)

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/225892_2115271606545_1388356992_2486031_827812_n.jpg


----------



## Mother of 4

Full term tomorrow :)

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P5260522-1.jpg


----------



## MidnightSun

Your bump has dropped MO4!

Lovely bump Sequeena :thumbup:

Anderson are you sure you were an 18?! You don't look it :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

The bump is finally getting somewhere! :thumbup:
32+4
 



Attached Files:







32+4.JPG
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

23+3 im mahoosive!! lol


----------



## littlemiss83

Hi Ladies

I've spent the last 2 nights going through this thread, the pics are totally amazing, is it ok if I join you all?

When I had my first I put on 7 and half stone during pregnancy and the months after, It took me a couple of years but I eventually lost 5 stone. I've put about half of that back on in the last year. And last time I weighed which was 2/3rd week of pregnancy I was 11.9 stone, i have no idea what I am now (too scared to weigh) I definately dont want to put on all that weight this time.

Anyway I'm uk size 12 on top and 12/14 bottoms (pre pregnancy) 

Here's some of my bump pics so far


8+3 - 10+4 - 12+0 - 14+4 - 15+3


:flower:
 



Attached Files:







8-3.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 12









10-4.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9









12-0 (3).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 12









14-4 (2).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11









15-3 (1).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## littlemiss83

Finally the other day - 18+6
 



Attached Files:







18-6 (1).jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9









18-6 (4).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Snugggs

I'm subscribing!!!!

I can't wait to post in here :) I'm a UK size 22 and barely 6 weeks. But i already look like i'm sporting a flabby 6 month bump lol. I'm going to have to find my goolies and start taking pictures!

All of your bumps are beautiful ladies :) xx


----------



## sequeena

30+3

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/252132_2126773134076_1388356992_2502695_1055354_n.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg

im huge!


----------



## Snugggs

Ok, braving my first EVER online bump picture :) ..... Excuse the excess fat, it's a work-in-progress..... My 6 week fatty-beany-bump :)

https://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/RebeccaShaughnessy/2011-05-30142037.jpg


----------



## Anderson8

MidnightSun said:


> Anderson are you sure you were an 18?! You don't look it :flower:

aww thanks
i think i sometimes look slimmer than i am due to being 5ft 9!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Bumps looking good girls!! 
So im finally starting to round out! I was size 22 US pre pregnancy. Ive only gained 4 pounds! :)
Black shirt is 12 weeks. Blue shirt is today at 17 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 11









17 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Ashley8806

Today at 16 weeks! 22/24 US pre-pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







bump2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HagerBaby11

Thanks for the pics everyone, its encouraging to show them and as soon as mine looks like a "bump" i will post some pics too... i'm 16+4 and pre-PG i was a size 16/18 and although my pants dont fit anymore and i've gained 7 lbs i'm still not showing and its discouraging... Thanks again!


----------



## HagerBaby11

:flower:


pbuggy2284 said:


> Bumps looking good girls!!
> So im finally starting to round out! I was size 22 US pre pregnancy. Ive only gained 4 pounds! :)
> Black shirt is 12 weeks. Blue shirt is today at 17 weeks.

youre bump is adorable!! I'm impatiently awaiting my bump, thanks for giving me hope!!


----------



## HagerBaby11

Ashley8806 said:


> Today at 16 weeks! 22/24 US pre-pregnancy

You DO NOT look like a 22/24 pre-PG ... i'm 16+4 and cannot wait for my bump to start to show! this gives me hope!!! :flower:


----------



## Ashley8806

HagerBaby11 said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Today at 16 weeks! 22/24 US pre-pregnancy
> 
> You DO NOT look like a 22/24 pre-PG ... i'm 16+4 and cannot wait for my bump to start to show! this gives me hope!!! :flower:Click to expand...

aw thanks.... I hear that a lot but I think I'm just wide :haha: I'm sure yours will pop soon! This is my 2nd so I'm sure that helps things along


----------



## HagerBaby11

I have heard #2 pops easier than the first ... I was a 16/18 pre preg and you just cant tell i'm pregnant lol... its frustrating but i'm trying to be patient!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

HagerBaby11 said:


> :flower:
> 
> 
> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> Bumps looking good girls!!
> So im finally starting to round out! I was size 22 US pre pregnancy. Ive only gained 4 pounds! :)
> Black shirt is 12 weeks. Blue shirt is today at 17 weeks.
> 
> youre bump is adorable!! I'm impatiently awaiting my bump, thanks for giving me hope!!Click to expand...

Thank you! :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

HagerBaby11 said:


> I have heard #2 pops easier than the first ... I was a 16/18 pre preg and you just cant tell i'm pregnant lol... its frustrating but i'm trying to be patient!!

How far along are you? Maybe tomorrow you will wake up and its there!


----------



## dan-o

My plus bump @ 35 weeks :flower: (size 18-20)

I'm still comfortable, but my bellys definitely getting bigger all of a sudden :)
I think I finally look obviously pregnant now, rather than just a bit bloated! Strangers are no longer scared to ask, pmsl!!! :happydance:


https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG01216-20110602-1427-1.jpg https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG01220-20110602-1428-1.jpg


----------



## Baronessgogo

My 39 week bump, had enough now!
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/seventhegreat/IMAG0469.jpg


----------



## Mother of 4

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P5260522-2.jpg


----------



## Jellycat

Baronessgogo - big :hugs: I remember how uncomfortable I got near the end couldn't even get dressed myself the last couple of weeks. Not long now before meeting your lo, good luck and you have a gorgeous bump x


----------



## chele

gorg bumps ladies xx


----------



## sequeena

31 weeks

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/251374_2135742198297_1388356992_2515738_5861979_n.jpg

I have no arse whatsoever :rofl:


----------



## mummy2lola

awwww loving the bumps ladies.dan-o urs is so perfectly round,love it.for me i think 10 days has made a big diff....first is 32+3 and 2nd is 33+6.the only thing im gutted about is i thought that the bigger bump got it would drag my apron up and make it smaller,nope its getting bigger with it lol xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0324.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0326.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pbuggy2284

i_want_one said:


> awwww loving the bumps ladies.dan-o urs is so perfectly round,love it.for me i think 10 days has made a big diff....first is 32+3 and 2nd is 33+6.the only thing im gutted about is i thought that the bigger bump got it would drag my apron up and make it smaller,nope its getting bigger with it lol xx

Id say the baby had a bit of a growth spirt!:haha:
Im sorry about your apron. I think im going to have the same thing, but your bump looks great!:happydance:


----------



## sequeena

A better 31 week picture

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255012_2136522817812_1388356992_2516795_6906179_n.jpg


----------



## littlemiss83

Hi ladies, bumps are looking great, heres my bump from yesterday

Sorry about the pic quality, i have a dusty mirror and its pretty dark, will try and get a better one done.

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







20-0 (7).jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## littlemiss83

Here's some better pics
 



Attached Files:







20-2 (4).jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6









20-2 (5).jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 6









20-2 (6).jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xashleyx

here is my bump at 24 weeks

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00950-20110605-1422.jpg


----------



## Anderson8

https://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac134/shezrez8/P3090001.jpg

32+1 but im apparently measuring 3 and a half weeks ahead...eeek!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Woohoo, just found out I have my gender scan next week!! Did anyone have a problem with the 20 weeks scan because of weight? I know my last scan at 12 weeks wasnt as clear as I had wanted, and I think its because of the extra cushion :(

Opps...sorry I thought this was the forum 24-26 :(


----------



## kimini26

This is my 22+2 week bump pic. It's also my first. Size 24US pre-pregnancy


----------



## Tizy

Right so I thought I'd post my bump pics in here for you all to see - bump plus 1 stone weight gain!!!

I seem to have got so much bigger in the last 3 weeks but I have put on 6 lbs in last two weeks!

Han Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1478.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1477.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1498.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1557.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Here's my 29 week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pbuggy2284

Tizy said:


> Right so I thought I'd post my bump pics in here for you all to see - bump plus 1 stone weight gain!!!
> 
> I seem to have got so much bigger in the last 3 weeks but I have put on 6 lbs in last two weeks!
> 
> Han Xxx

No Its all baby!! Nice bump!!:thumbup:


----------



## eandc123

Anderson8 said:


> https://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac134/shezrez8/P3090001.jpg
> 
> 32+1 but im apparently measuring 3 and a half weeks ahead...eeek!

You're so high up!! My bump is the same. I've noticed you're team yellow as well :thumbup: Is everyone convinced it's a boy with the shape of your bump?


----------



## Anderson8

eandc123 said:


> You're so high up!! My bump is the same. I've noticed you're team yellow as well :thumbup: Is everyone convinced it's a boy with the shape of your bump?

yeah i keep getting told im having a boy! though i thought the old wives tale was if you carried high and to the front it was a girl?

post a bump pick so i can have a wee peek!


----------



## MidnightSun

Completely forgot to post this!

This is my due date picture, and the day I went into labour :happydance: 

Actually printed some bump pics off to put in a little birth memory box for Rose to have when she's older, would have loved my Mum to have done that for me.

I am a UK size 16.
 



Attached Files:







40 (2).jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Anderson8

aww congratulations midnight sun, shes lovely.


----------



## MidnightSun

Thank you sweetheart :flower: I do miss my bump though, weird feeling it not being there anymore. Keep on going to rub my belly only to find there isn't one lol

Not long for you now! x


----------



## Anderson8

not long but time is dragging!!
i hate not being able to breathe!!!


----------



## MidnightSun

That should get a bit easier once baby starts to engage, I know it did for me. The heartburn wore off too, which was great :thumbup: x


----------



## sianyld

Congrats midnightsun, shes sooo cute :) x


----------



## MidnightSun

Thanks lovely :flower: x


----------



## yomo

Congrats midnightsun was only thinking of you this morning ) xx


----------



## MidnightSun

yomo said:


> Congrats midnightsun was only thinking of you this morning ) xx

Ah bless you ....Thank you hun :flower:

x


----------



## pbuggy2284

Awww...Congrats! :)


----------



## HappiestMom

Here is mine from today 21 weeks (purple top) and then last monday 20 weeks (blue top)
 



Attached Files:







P6140011.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5









P6140008.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3









P6080006.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bther

Gorgeous bumps everyone. I've been a bit of a stalker on this thread for a while and have finally got round to posting my Bumplet. Hopefully this'll work ...

First is week 4 - sorry, crappy photo!

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Dannikins85/36c50580.jpg

Next week 9

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Dannikins85/f6bf71bb.jpg

13 weeks

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Dannikins85/be27e82b.jpg

16 weeks

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Dannikins85/photo.png

And 20 weeks

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Dannikins85/e1ce9acc.jpg

I feel huuuuge but I loves it! :o)


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

bump 27+3 huggge!! lol measuring 3 weeks ahead will no if anymore next week!




xxx


----------



## dan-o

Here is my plus bump now almost cooked at 37 weeks!! :happydance:

Loving being pregnant, despite being a size 18-20.. in fact I prefer my pregnant body to my non pregnant one! x

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG-20110616-127-1.jpghttps://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG-20110616-120-1.jpg


----------



## yomo

dan-o said:


> Here is my plus bump now almost cooked at 37 weeks!! :happydance:
> 
> Loving being pregnant, despite being a size 18-20.. in fact I prefer my pregnant body to my non pregnant one! x
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG-20110616-127-1.jpghttps://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG-20110616-120-1.jpg

What a lovely bump you have x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Dan-o thats a beautiful bump and you dont look above a size 14!
x


----------



## Cherrybinky

I dont seem to have a bump at all :( Im 17 weeks tomorrow and I took the pic below at 15+5 but now it seems to have gone and I can suck my tummy in quite flat too. Im getting worried! :(

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_Bump4.jpg


----------



## xashleyx

here is my bump at 25+4 excuse the stretch marks, there getting worsee!!!! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00993-20110616-1423.jpg


----------



## pbuggy2284

Cherrybinky said:


> I dont seem to have a bump at all :( Im 17 weeks tomorrow and I took the pic below at 15+5 but now it seems to have gone and I can suck my tummy in quite flat too. Im getting worried! :(
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_Bump4.jpg

O no :( Maybe it was just bloat? :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybinky

It could have been :( but to be fair Ive hardly had any bloat and my other photos from week 4 show how it goes from tiny to that size. Dont know really. :(


----------



## sequeena

33 weeks :flower: I think I'm smaller but I'm not surprised considering there's only 1-3cm of amniotic fluid in there right now.

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/248894_2171070241476_1388356992_2562970_3220955_n.jpg


----------



## HappiestMom

sequeena said:


> 33 weeks :flower: I think I'm smaller but I'm not surprised considering there's only 1-3cm of amniotic fluid in there right now.

are you leaking fluid or something?


----------



## sequeena

MrsJerome said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 33 weeks :flower: I think I'm smaller but I'm not surprised considering there's only 1-3cm of amniotic fluid in there right now.
> 
> are you leaking fluid or something?Click to expand...

Yes, again :dohh:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Cherrybinky said:


> It could have been :( but to be fair Ive hardly had any bloat and my other photos from week 4 show how it goes from tiny to that size. Dont know really. :(

Well I hope the best for you and your little one. You have an ultrasound in a few weeks :winkwink:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yes 3 weeks to go till my 20 week scan. I have a doppler too so at least thats putting my mind at rest hb wise.


----------



## littlemiss83

Great bumps everyone

Here's my plus size bump at 22 weeks (yesterday)

2.5cm increase around tummy in last 10 days.

Was really worried this pregnancy might go like my last..didn't show with my daughter at all untill I was 7 months...she measured small too.

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sianyld

37 weeks bump :)



My 12 weeks bump - size 16 for comparison! 



its amazing how much our bodies stretch!


----------



## kimberley3

beautiful bumps :D


----------



## pbuggy2284

Cherrybinky said:


> Yes 3 weeks to go till my 20 week scan. I have a doppler too so at least thats putting my mind at rest hb wise.

O nice! I want to get one too so I can show my step daughters but they can get p
Pricey


----------



## babyhopes2010

19+3 Bump pic
#
i think it shrunk since last week tho lol
https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/9571/191td.jpg


----------



## Cherrybinky

pbuggy2284 said:


> Cherrybinky said:
> 
> 
> Yes 3 weeks to go till my 20 week scan. I have a doppler too so at least thats putting my mind at rest hb wise.
> 
> O nice! I want to get one too so I can show my step daughters but they can get p
> PriceyClick to expand...

Mines an Angel Sounds and cost me £14 including postage and has been amazing. Works perfect although the battery runs down quick as I use it every 2 days. We had it on this morning and OH kept getting deafened as baby was moving around a lot and sounded like it was having a boxing match with my insides lol. 

A lady noticed I was pregnant today and moved her chair to get my 'bump' through which made me feel better as I keep thinking its just fat as its high up and goes above my belly button which I just keep thinking is weird!
x


----------



## Snugggs

Yay I have a little bump. I lay back in the recliner on this one so that my fat sunk to my back lol. Having a private scan tomorrow to check how many beans we're growing :) xx lovely bumps ladies :flower: ....... Oh and OH in the back ground wandering wtf I'm doing lol

[IMG]https://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/RebeccaShaughnessy/2011-06-19180226-2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Ashley8806

question for you ladies!! :) I'm a size US 22/24 pre-pregnancy, and with my first pregnancy my bellybutton never popped or even really shrank much, and I was smaller than I am now.... but today i noticed my bellybutton is disappearing, I can barely put a finger in it :shrug: Is it possible for plus size mommys to have bellybuttons pop??


----------



## littlemiss83

Ashley8806 said:


> question for you ladies!! :) I'm a size US 22/24 pre-pregnancy, and with my first pregnancy my bellybutton never popped or even really shrank much, and I was smaller than I am now.... but today i noticed my bellybutton is disappearing, I can barely put a finger in it :shrug: Is it possible for plus size mommys to have bellybuttons pop??


What do you mean about belly button popping? Do you mean when it sticks out? I never had that at all with my first.


----------



## Ashley8806

littlemiss83 said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> question for you ladies!! :) I'm a size US 22/24 pre-pregnancy, and with my first pregnancy my bellybutton never popped or even really shrank much, and I was smaller than I am now.... but today i noticed my bellybutton is disappearing, I can barely put a finger in it :shrug: Is it possible for plus size mommys to have bellybuttons pop??
> 
> 
> What do you mean about belly button popping? Do you mean when it sticks out? I never had that at all with my first.Click to expand...

Yes like stick out... I don't know if mine is just going to be like flat with my skin or come out, but my belly's not even that big yet and I don't have a bellybutton lol so was just curious if anyone had theirs pop out :)


----------



## Lincoln Girl

25 + 4 bump pic xx
 



Attached Files:







SUNP0002.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pbuggy2284

Cherrybinky said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrybinky said:
> 
> 
> Yes 3 weeks to go till my 20 week scan. I have a doppler too so at least thats putting my mind at rest hb wise.
> 
> O nice! I want to get one too so I can show my step daughters but they can get p
> PriceyClick to expand...
> 
> Mines an Angel Sounds and cost me £14 including postage and has been amazing. Works perfect although the battery runs down quick as I use it every 2 days. We had it on this morning and OH kept getting deafened as baby was moving around a lot and sounded like it was having a boxing match with my insides lol.
> 
> A lady noticed I was pregnant today and moved her chair to get my 'bump' through which made me feel better as I keep thinking its just fat as its high up and goes above my belly button which I just keep thinking is weird!
> xClick to expand...

O nice. I saw the angel sound on ebay but wasn't sure how well it worked. I might look into getting that. 
Aww Its so nice when people start to mention that your pregnant! You might just be higher then most people too :)


----------



## Anderson8

https://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac134/shezrez8/P3240007.jpg

34+2

not long now!


----------



## cerrie311

pbuggy2284 said:


> Cherrybinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrybinky said:
> 
> 
> Yes 3 weeks to go till my 20 week scan. I have a doppler too so at least thats putting my mind at rest hb wise.
> 
> O nice! I want to get one too so I can show my step daughters but they can get p
> PriceyClick to expand...
> 
> Mines an Angel Sounds and cost me £14 including postage and has been amazing. Works perfect although the battery runs down quick as I use it every 2 days. We had it on this morning and OH kept getting deafened as baby was moving around a lot and sounded like it was having a boxing match with my insides lol.
> 
> A lady noticed I was pregnant today and moved her chair to get my 'bump' through which made me feel better as I keep thinking its just fat as its high up and goes above my belly button which I just keep thinking is weird!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> O nice. I saw the angel sound on ebay but wasn't sure how well it worked. I might look into getting that.
> Aww Its so nice when people start to mention that your pregnant! You might just be higher then most people too :)Click to expand...

I had (still have in storage) the angel sounds doppler...It works GREAT! I was able to hear LO'S HB from around 14 weeks and Im a big girl 18/20 us :flower:


----------



## 05mummy07

Hi this is my plussize bump at 13+2

https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/132.jpg


----------



## sequeena

34 weeks :flower:

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262204_2190354123561_1388356992_2587398_331751_n.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Ohhhh, lovely bumps!!! xx


----------



## littlemiss83

Great bumps everyone

Here's me today at 23 weeks

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-23 19.59.00.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









2011-06-23 19.59.24.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dan-o

Here's my 38 week size 18-20 belly :flower: 

Baby has engaged this week, with his bum hanging out the front under my ribs, so the top bit of my bump is rock hard, but the bit below my belly button seems to be getting more jiggly by the day... OH thinks it's hilarious LOL! :haha:




https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG-20110623-192-1-2-1.jpg

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/Teignbridge-20110623-180-1-2.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

u look ickle for 38wks x


----------



## mummy2lola

gorgeous bumps everyone
05mummy07 ur bump is stunning for 13wks
heres my update,apparently ive dropped,u decide.
first pic is 36wks and second is 37wks xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0344.PNG
File size: 351.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0345.PNG
File size: 300.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thought I'd join in here. Was size 16-18 pre-pregnancy.

This is me at 20+5
 



Attached Files:







20+5.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xashleyx

05mummy07 said:


> Hi this is my plussize bump at 13+2
> 
> https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/132.jpg

13 weeks!!!!! :O :O


----------



## Jellycat

i_want_one said:


> gorgeous bumps everyone
> 05mummy07 ur bump is stunning for 13wks
> heres my update,apparently ive dropped,u decide.
> first pic is 36wks and second is 37wks xx

You've definatly dropped !


----------



## Cherrybinky

05mummy07 said:


> Hi this is my plussize bump at 13+2
> 
> https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/132.jpg

BLOOMING ECK, 13 weeks, have you got 3 in there ;) lol. X

Seriously, thats a stunning bump though!


----------



## Spunky

i_want_one said:


> gorgeous bumps everyone
> 05mummy07 ur bump is stunning for 13wks
> heres my update,apparently ive dropped,u decide.
> first pic is 36wks and second is 37wks xx

You do look a little lower! Can't believe you're full term! Good Luck with Labor!! Please PM to look for your birth announcement! Can't wait!!


----------



## mummy2lola

Awwww spunky ur avatar pic of James is stunning.how u getting on babe? Xx


----------



## Spunky

Eh, there's good days and bad days. Yesterday was a teary day with James, just tired and he wants to eat all the time (like a good baby). He's so handsome though and I wouldn't trade him for anything. 

You excited? Nervous? Your bump is looking AWESOME!


----------



## HopeBabySoon

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/260547_2067649141715_1559416959_2280530_3682118_s.jpg

26W 4D


----------



## mummy2lola

Spunky said:


> Eh, there's good days and bad days. Yesterday was a teary day with James, just tired and he wants to eat all the time (like a good baby). He's so handsome though and I wouldn't trade him for anything.
> 
> You excited? Nervous? Your bump is looking AWESOME!

It must b exhausting at first Hun,it'll get easier i'm sure.I'm excited but spent 5 hours up hospital tonight as couldn't breathe properly so had a million tests done,they said the right side of my heart isn't working as well as the left and put it down to my weight and all the extra pressure but sent me home but now I'm scared I'll die in labour or something coz my heart can't cope lol xx


----------



## Spunky

i_want_one said:


> It must b exhausting at first Hun,it'll get easier i'm sure.I'm excited but spent 5 hours up hospital tonight as couldn't breathe properly so had a million tests done,they said the right side of my heart isn't working as well as the left and put it down to my weight and all the extra pressure but sent me home but now I'm scared I'll die in labour or something coz my heart can't cope lol xx

How scary! But glad you went in and got it looked at! Now you're aware for labor and they can keep an eye out for it! I hate that weight seems to be the reason for everything (even when it isn't). Do they think it will be better after you have her? Hope so! :hugs:


----------



## mummy2lola

Yeah they said at the mo with everything being all squashed it's not helping.I've got my mw appointment tomoz so I'm gonna go through everything with her and hopefully get some answers xx


----------



## 05mummy07

my 14 week pic :) looking a little smaller, but higher. 

https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/IMG00271-20110627-1636.jpg


----------



## bther

22+1 bumpy. I feel like I've gotten bigger since this photo was taken.

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Dannikins85/0c452602.jpg


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Beautiful bumps girls x


----------



## BabyDeacon

heres min 23+4 (pink dress) and 23+5 (blue top)
i think im actually sartting to realise i have a bump rather than the am i getting fat and dont look preg.. 
EEEKKKKK :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







23+4bump.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 13









23+5.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## pbuggy2284

BabyDeacon said:


> heres min 23+4 (pink dress) and 23+5 (blue top)
> i think im actually sartting to realise i have a bump rather than the am i getting fat and dont look preg..
> EEEKKKKK :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I felt the same way! But you look pregnant to me :thumbup:
Nice bump!


----------



## sequeena

34+5

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261446_2237748268385_1388356992_2605151_2839157_n.jpg


----------



## dan-o

My 39 week plus size bump... not long now!!!! :shock: :wohoo:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Bump%20scan%20pics/IMG-20110626-275-1-1.jpg


----------



## chele

20 week bump. Don't even look pregnant. AGAIN!
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/66aef7dd.jpg


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

You can see a slight jut there Chele! You'll be popping out in no time x


----------



## chele

I was small and B shaped with my first and now 3 stone lighter I'm going the same way x


----------



## babyhopes2010

here is fat bump :haha:
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1403/bumpdh.jpg


----------



## chele

^Beautiful!


----------



## Risstron

So here are mine (as I haven't uploaded any here in a while.) Pre-pregnancy I wore a size 26 and was so worried I wouldn't show. Still have a little bit of a B belly when I'm standing but that's starting to go away.

First is 25 weeks and 2 days.



These are both 28 weeks and 3 days.


Laying on my side in bed.


Laying on my back. Looks like I'm smuggling a beach ball under my skin! :haha:


----------



## littlemiss83

Hi ladies

Great bumps

Heres a wee pic to celebrate me turning 24 weeks today!!

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







24-0.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sequeena

35 weeks. I'm so excited I'm getting close to the end!

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/269837_2243038520638_1388356992_2610881_1986027_n.jpg


----------



## maratobe

my 20 week plus size belly!
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/20weeks2-1.jpg


----------



## chele

My very pronounced 20 week B.

I met a woman due five weeks before me and she just couldn't believe I was pregnant :cry:

I've just got to accept that once again I won't lose my B
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/f9545485.jpg


----------



## Cherrybinky

bther said:


> 22+1 bumpy. I feel like I've gotten bigger since this photo was taken.
> 
> https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Dannikins85/0c452602.jpg

This is what my bump is like, I keep saying to OH its too high up to be baby but hes already had 2 children with his ex and says its in just the right place :) 
X


----------



## littlemiss83

Cherrybinky said:


> bther said:
> 
> 
> 22+1 bumpy. I feel like I've gotten bigger since this photo was taken.
> 
> https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Dannikins85/0c452602.jpg
> 
> This is what my bump is like, I keep saying to OH its too high up to be baby but hes already had 2 children with his ex and says its in just the right place :)
> XClick to expand...

Its normally a girl when its that high.

Where's your bumpy pic cherry? (did I miss it?)

:flower:


----------



## dj's_wife

maratobe said:


> my 20 week plus size belly!
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/20weeks2-1.jpg

Love the bump!!!

Do you mind me asking what size you were pre-pregnancy?


----------



## bther

Cherrybinky said:


> bther said:
> 
> 
> 22+1 bumpy. I feel like I've gotten bigger since this photo was taken.
> 
> https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Dannikins85/0c452602.jpg
> 
> This is what my bump is like, I keep saying to OH its too high up to be baby but hes already had 2 children with his ex and says its in just the right place :)
> XClick to expand...

I just think I'm a weird shape full stop! The top bit isn't baby as I don't feel kicks up there but usually as the day goes on and I eat, I get bloat up top so I figure it's all my guts.


----------



## Cherrybinky

littlemiss83 said:


> Cherrybinky said:
> 
> 
> This is what my bump is like, I keep saying to OH its too high up to be baby but hes already had 2 children with his ex and says its in just the right place :)
> X
> 
> Its normally a girl when its that high.
> 
> Where's your bumpy pic cherry? (did I miss it?)
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Oh dont say that, we'd like a boy :( lol

Heres mine again:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_18weeks.jpg


----------



## Jellycat

I had a high bump very early on and my bump was a boy


----------



## sequeena

My bump went up and down for ages depending on where he was laying, now it's low as he's got his head down :flower:


----------



## maratobe

dj's_wife said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> my 20 week plus size belly!
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/20weeks2-1.jpg
> 
> Love the bump!!!
> 
> Do you mind me asking what size you were pre-pregnancy?Click to expand...

im in Australia and i am about a size 18 before bubs and now i am stretching out of a size 20....


----------



## dan-o

Here's my size 18-20 bump, now starting to overcook! :haha:

40+1 today:flower:

Feeling more full of baby, and another Kg has gone on... but think I actually look smaller in the belly than a couple of weeks ago :shrug: 

I think my thighs are expanding now instead of my waist :rofl:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3735-1-1.jpg https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3728-1-2-1.jpg https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3759-1-2.jpg


Here's my 38 week pic to compare..

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/38-1.jpg


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

gosh soo not fair dan-o u look great for being 40 weeks pregnant! i am humungus! lol i think my bump was that size at 20 weeks if not earlier!! lol xxx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks, I still feel OK too :flower:

To be honest I expected my bump to be a lot bigger, considering I'm not a small person! 

I'm beginning to think the 8-9lb weight prediction based on my FH and scans might be a bit optimisitc! :haha:


----------



## sequeena

35+6 size 18 bump :flower:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/271162_2256442895739_1388356992_2631089_7123630_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269169_2256442335725_1388356992_2631088_6221294_n.jpg


----------



## chele

dan-o said:


> Here's my size 18-20 bump, now starting to overcook! :haha:
> 
> 40+1 today:flower:
> 
> Feeling more full of baby, and another Kg has gone on... but think I actually look smaller in the belly than a couple of weeks ago :shrug:
> 
> I think my thighs are expanding now instead of my waist :rofl:
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3735-1-1.jpg https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3728-1-2-1.jpg https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3759-1-2.jpg
> 
> 
> Here's my 38 week pic to compare..
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/38-1.jpg

You look amazing, the baby has def dropped!


----------



## Blue12

chele said:


> My very pronounced 20 week B.
> 
> I met a woman due five weeks before me and she just couldn't believe I was pregnant :cry:
> 
> I've just got to accept that once again I won't lose my B
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/f9545485.jpg

I bet you would lose the B if you have on maternity pants with the band. I find it makes my bump look perfectly shaped.

:hugs:


----------



## maratobe

everyone looks great!! :)


----------



## chele

Blue12 said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> My very pronounced 20 week B.
> 
> I met a woman due five weeks before me and she just couldn't believe I was pregnant :cry:
> 
> I've just got to accept that once again I won't lose my B
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/f9545485.jpg
> 
> I bet you would lose the B if you have on maternity pants with the band. I find it makes my bump look perfectly shaped.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I've swapped to over bump leggings and jeans now x


----------



## ttcwithendo

you all look amazing im a size 20 US and i am terrified that i wont show until im way into my 20weeks of pregnancy..did any of u ladies have a B belly before pregnancy and get a D belly if so when did it start to change?
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x456/desere_snydly/SANY1049.jpg this is me at exaclty 5weeks decided to start taking pics to see if i notice a difference right now im just really bloated and my top of my B belly seems bigger then the lower part where my uterus is


----------



## chele

I had a B belly before and never lost mine. But you might x

I was a UK 16/18 and this pregnancy I'm a UK 14 but look the same


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Here is my plus size 29 week bump! I truly love my belly!
 



Attached Files:







Belly shot 29 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ttcwithendo

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Here is my plus size 29 week bump! I truly love my belly!

ur belly is so cute i hope my belly D's out like that


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

ttcwithendo said:


> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> Here is my plus size 29 week bump! I truly love my belly!
> 
> ur belly is so cute i hope my belly D's out like thatClick to expand...

I really think it depends on baby's position. Sometimes (especially when sitting) I dont even see a round belly, but more a B belly.


----------



## dan-o

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Here is my plus size 29 week bump! I truly love my belly!

Yay!! Gorgeous bump!! :yipee:


----------



## Anderson8

oh my!
was at the midwife today and im measuring 42cm and im 36+4!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Thanks, Dan! I am so proud of it! You look great and have certainly dropped! Have you had your sweep?


----------



## Jellycat

Anderson8 said:


> oh my!
> was at the midwife today and im measuring 42cm and im 36+4!

Are they sending you for a scan or are they ok about it? Could be water ? Not long now for you !


----------



## maratobe

decided to take some bump photos when i was bored last night haha 21+2 weeks :)
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMG_0144-1.jpg
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMG_0130.jpg


----------



## Anderson8

Jellycat said:


> Anderson8 said:
> 
> 
> oh my!
> was at the midwife today and im measuring 42cm and im 36+4!
> 
> Are they sending you for a scan or are they ok about it? Could be water ? Not long now for you !Click to expand...

they booked me for a scan on the 19th, so they cant be that concerned.
not long now!!! im so excited


----------



## babyhopes2010

dan-o said:


> Here's my size 18-20 bump, now starting to overcook! :haha:
> 
> 40+1 today:flower:
> 
> Feeling more full of baby, and another Kg has gone on... but think I actually look smaller in the belly than a couple of weeks ago :shrug:
> 
> I think my thighs are expanding now instead of my waist :rofl:
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3735-1-1.jpg https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3728-1-2-1.jpg https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3759-1-2.jpg
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/38-1.jpg

u dont look that size and ur bump is still cute hope mines like urs xx
Here's my 38 week pic to compare...


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

babyhopes, think u forgot to add your photo! lol

heres mine today at 31+1! xxx


----------



## littlemiss83

Great bumps everyone

Here's mine at 25-3 

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







25-3 (2).jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









25-3 (3).jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok heres mine lol

22 weeks pot pic 

https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8426/img00090201107101028.jpg
https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/5834/22wku.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

cute bumps everyone x


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Gorgeous bumps, ladies!


----------



## sequeena

36+2 I've dropped :dance:

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269910_2263983684254_1388356992_2640727_6990590_n.jpg


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

32+5 bump piccie!
 



Attached Files:







32+4.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## maratobe

gorgeous girls!! :)


----------



## Ashley8806

21 week swimsuit pic! :)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xashleyx

heres my bump at 29+1 weeks

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00016-20110711-1219.jpg


----------



## pbuggy2284

Well here is my pic :) 
20 weeks is in the black shirt and 23 weeks (today in gray) 
I really didn't think I changed much but I guess I did:haha:
 



Attached Files:







20weeks.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 17









23weeks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## xashleyx

yeah i would say u have grown some hun x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Beautiful bumpies :) 

heres my update.....20+4 weeks :) I dont think its grown much since 18 weeks at all!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_204.jpg


----------



## bellaxgee

12 week bump! US size 16/18, but have lost 10lbs since becoming preggers. people are starting to notice the belly this week though!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Yeah same here with people starting to realize. Before i think they though I was just ganing weight but now I see people staring at my belly. I guess thats what I looked like when I saw someone pregnant..lol


----------



## pbuggy2284

Nice Pictures Girls :)


----------



## JadeEmChar

Gorgeous Bumps girls *swoon*


----------



## sequeena

36+5 :flower: not long now!! My bump has a circumference of 54", it's time this baby came out!!

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264598_2272085766801_1388356992_2653890_2537759_n.jpg


----------



## Cherrybinky

Pbuggy your bump is LOVELY :) 

Sequeena yours is perfect and why have you not put any weight on your arse LOL. I look like Im either giving birth to twins out of mine or there are 10 ferrets trying to get out lol :(
X


----------



## sequeena

Cherrybinky said:


> Pbuggy your bump is LOVELY :)
> 
> Sequeena yours is perfect and why have you not put any weight on your arse LOL. I look like Im either giving birth to twins out of mine or there are 10 ferrets trying to get out lol :(
> X

Lol I am very lucky! I've only put weight on my bump thankfully x


----------



## babymagic1

17 weeks 







[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


hi i am not sure as this is my first is my bump about right for 17 weeks and 4 days ? 
i think you can def see it ?


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Julie, we can absolutely see it! Very nice for 17 weeks!


----------



## babymagic1

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Julie, we can absolutely see it! Very nice for 17 weeks!

thank you very much x


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Just a fun bump picture, compliments of my 3 year old, Luc. I am 30+1
 



Attached Files:







sharks.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttcwithendo

ok I am only 6weeks and 1day but i still want to post cuz i honestly see growth/BLOAT since last weeks picture but its only my B belly is more defind i cant wait till i start looking pregnant and not just fatter.
6wks1day
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x456/desere_snydly/SANY1070.jpg
this was last week5wks2days
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x456/desere_snydly/SANY1048.jpg


----------



## babymagic1

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Just a fun bump picture, compliments of my 3 year old, Luc. I am 30+1

or thats a lovely pic


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

ttcwithendo said:


> ok I am only 6weeks and 1day but i still want to post cuz i honestly see growth/BLOAT since last weeks picture but its only my B belly is more defind i cant wait till i start looking pregnant and not just fatter.
> 6wks1day
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x456/desere_snydly/SANY1070.jpg
> this was last week5wks2days
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x456/desere_snydly/SANY1048.jpg

I can see a difference! I have always called it the 6 week bloat, that's exactly when it begins for me! Congrats on your BFP and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

babymagic1 said:


> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> Just a fun bump picture, compliments of my 3 year old, Luc. I am 30+1
> 
> or thats a lovely picClick to expand...

Thanks! I love that he likes to decorate my bump!


----------



## ttcwithendo

AmandaLucsMom said:


> ttcwithendo said:
> 
> 
> ok I am only 6weeks and 1day but i still want to post cuz i honestly see growth/BLOAT since last weeks picture but its only my B belly is more defind i cant wait till i start looking pregnant and not just fatter.
> 6wks1day
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x456/desere_snydly/SANY1070.jpg
> this was last week5wks2days
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x456/desere_snydly/SANY1048.jpg
> 
> I can see a difference! I have always called it the 6 week bloat, that's exactly when it begins for me! Congrats on your BFP and enjoy your pregnancy!Click to expand...

thanks hun i am trying to enjoy it seeing how i dont have that bad m/s only every once in a while do i get nauseous


----------



## babymagic1

i wish i did not have m/s i have it all dy long and i still having it all day long even though i am 18 weeks


----------



## maratobe

my 22+3 week bump! im on bedrest but thought i should take a photo....havent in a while!
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMG_0159-1.jpg
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMG_0160.jpg
front view!
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMG_0161-1.jpg


----------



## sequeena

37+1 dropped bump. Come on baby!!

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262142_2280688701869_1388356992_2663433_1170013_n.jpg


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Maratobe, you look great! I hope you arent going out of your mind on BR.

Sequeena, I havent seen any earlier pics of yours, but you certainly have dropped! Were you carrying low the entire time? I am almost 31 weeks and baby seems so high.

You both look great!


----------



## babymagic1

hi yes i agree the bump is low 
but i am 18 weeks and mine has always been low 
but your bump looks great x


----------



## sequeena

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Maratobe, you look great! I hope you arent going out of your mind on BR.
> 
> Sequeena, I havent seen any earlier pics of yours, but you certainly have dropped! Were you carrying low the entire time? I am almost 31 weeks and baby seems so high.
> 
> You both look great!

Thanks hun xx Sometimes I've carried low and sometimes I've carried high... it just depends on where he lays :flower:

My bump at 34 weeks when it was higher;
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262204_2190354123561_1388356992_2587398_331751_n.jpg


----------



## queenlavera

Hi all attached is my 16 wk bump. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00894a.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

sequeena said:


> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> Maratobe, you look great! I hope you arent going out of your mind on BR.
> 
> Sequeena, I havent seen any earlier pics of yours, but you certainly have dropped! Were you carrying low the entire time? I am almost 31 weeks and baby seems so high.
> 
> You both look great!
> 
> Thanks hun xx Sometimes I've carried low and sometimes I've carried high... it just depends on where he lays :flower:
> 
> My bump at 34 weeks when it was higher;
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262204_2190354123561_1388356992_2587398_331751_n.jpgClick to expand...

Oh wow, yes much higher!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello,

I have finally been brave and taken a bump picture! I am UK size 20 - 22 so had a belly before, but recently it has been rounding off. This is my 2nd pregnancy, with my first I was still wearing my normal clothes until 5 months, this time am already in maternity clothes!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0114.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## angie79

hiya girls - not been on here in ages

loving all the new bump pics they all look so lovely :flower:

Here's my 36 and 37 week bump 

38 weeks and i'm still carrying high

xxx
 



Attached Files:







iphone pics 244.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 13









iphone pics 247.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## maratobe

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Maratobe, you look great! I hope you arent going out of your mind on BR.
> 
> Sequeena, I havent seen any earlier pics of yours, but you certainly have dropped! Were you carrying low the entire time? I am almost 31 weeks and baby seems so high.
> 
> You both look great!

it is defiantly driving me nuts lol :wacko: but i only have 3 days to go and im hoping the doctor will say im in the clear!! :)
everyone's new bump pictures look great!! :)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Looking gorgeous ladies, Angie, you are blooming!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

maratobe said:


> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> Maratobe, you look great! I hope you arent going out of your mind on BR.
> 
> Sequeena, I havent seen any earlier pics of yours, but you certainly have dropped! Were you carrying low the entire time? I am almost 31 weeks and baby seems so high.
> 
> You both look great!
> 
> it is defiantly driving me nuts lol :wacko: but i only have 3 days to go and im hoping the doctor will say im in the clear!! :)
> everyone's new bump pictures look great!! :)Click to expand...

Good luck, I hope you are released!


----------



## xashleyx

hello :hi: here is my 30 week bump :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00046-20110717-1541.jpg


----------



## MidnightSun

Looking really lovely girls, make the most of it - I really miss my bump!!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

I'm starting to feel HUGE and taking bump pics every week. I;m also beginning to fear a 9 lb baby! 31 weeks today.
 



Attached Files:







P1100194.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 17









P1100195.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## maratobe

you look fantastic!!! :)


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Thanks! Were you given the all clear?


----------



## 05mummy07

My 17 week plus size bump pic :)

https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/17weeks.jpg


----------



## maratobe

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Thanks! Were you given the all clear?

ALL clear!! traces of the 'slap cheek' virus in my blood but no more protein in my urine so YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

05mummy07 said:


> My 17 week plus size bump pic :)
> 
> https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/17weeks.jpg

gorgeous!! lovely bump!!!:thumbup:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

maratobe said:


> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Were you given the all clear?
> 
> ALL clear!! traces of the 'slap cheek' virus in my blood but no more protein in my urine so YAY!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Fantastic news! Congrats on your release from the bed prison! I hope things stay this way from here on out!:happydance:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

05mummy07 said:


> My 17 week plus size bump pic :)
> 
> https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/17weeks.jpg

Beautiful bump!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

05mummy I can't believe you're 17 weeks already, I remember you posting your 13 week bump!


----------



## TMG1980

Here's my bump at 21 weeks.... :) It is starting to fill out i think...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Ypsilanti-20110720-00014.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 23


----------



## sequeena

38 week back to back bump

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281892_2297530162895_1388356992_2683945_7331945_n.jpg


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

TMG1980 said:


> Here's my bump at 21 weeks.... :) It is starting to fill out i think...:happydance:

You look so happy, congrats on your bump and pregnancy!:flower:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

sequeena said:


> 38 week back to back bump
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281892_2297530162895_1388356992_2683945_7331945_n.jpg

Beautiful bump! Not much longer now, good luck!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Hope everyone is doing great! Here are my bump pictures..I dont see much of a difference in the past 2 weeks. Well maybe my bump is a little higher?
Black shirt is 16 weeks,Gray shirt is 23 weeks and white is almost 25 weeks..
 



Attached Files:







16weeks.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 10









23weeks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 10









24weeks5days.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## maratobe

i think your defiantly higher!! looking good! :)


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

I can see a difference! Looking good!


----------



## BabyDeacon

sorry pic heavy....heres my bump progression:

17+4
https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/babydeacon/bump.jpg 19+4https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/babydeacon/194bump.jpg
20+3https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/babydeacon/206.jpg
22+5https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/babydeacon/205.jpg
23+https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/babydeacon/23weeks.jpg
23+4https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/babydeacon/234bump.jpg
26https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/babydeacon/26.jpg
27https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/babydeacon/27.jpg
27+5https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/babydeacon/bump275.jpg


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Beautiful bump x


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Great bump babydecon! We see the same thing when looking down!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Thanks :) Its hard to tell when you look at yourself everyday..
BabyDeacon- Your bump looks great!


----------



## sequeena

38+5 :flower:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/281224_2309004489746_1388356992_2700126_1647010_n.jpg


----------



## xashleyx

here is my 31+3 weeks bump
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00072-20110727-1614.jpg


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

sequeena, you look as if you are still carrying high. How are you feeling? You look great!
xashleyx, looking good!


----------



## sequeena

AmandaLucsMom said:


> sequeena, you look as if you are still carrying high. How are you feeling? You look great!
> xashleyx, looking good!

I droppped... and then he went back up :( currently has a foot stuck in my ribs the little monkey!!

I'm not feeling too bad, my feet ache if I'm walking for more than 20 minutes at a time, constant weeing etc. The worst thing is at night as for the past few nights I've felt like I've had an awful cold and my throat is killing me :( poo!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

What a stinker, at least he is staying head down! Good luck to you, not much longer now!


----------



## sequeena

AmandaLucsMom said:


> What a stinker, at least he is staying head down! Good luck to you, not much longer now!

Thanks hun!! hoping he's here before my due date :D
Only problem is whilst he's head down he's back to back so I still need to try and turn him :dohh:


----------



## mrsraggle

Hi guys! My second pregnancy documented in this thread now!!

I'm a UK 20-22 top and 24 bottom. And here's my first bump photo:
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0570.jpg


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

mrsraggle said:


> Hi guys! My second pregnancy documented in this thread now!!
> 
> I'm a UK 20-22 top and 24 bottom. And here's my first bump photo:
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0570.jpg

Congratulations!


----------



## sequeena

39 weeks UK 18 bump, really hope this is my last bump picture!!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/284843_2315435930528_1388356992_2706073_2330976_n.jpg

My boobs look tiny!! They're a 42F now!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

sequeena said:


> 39 weeks UK 18 bump, really hope this is my last bump picture!!
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/284843_2315435930528_1388356992_2706073_2330976_n.jpg
> 
> My boobs look tiny!! They're a 42F now!

Well, the bra size certainly does put the bump into perspective, doesn't it? :blush: My boobs didnt really change at all with #1, but I had to buy bigger ones at 12 weeks this time. I am up to a 42 D-DD. I'm sure I'll be joining your in the F category soon!

Still looking good and I hope its your last pic as well!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

AmandaLucsMom said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 39 weeks UK 18 bump, really hope this is my last bump picture!!
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/284843_2315435930528_1388356992_2706073_2330976_n.jpg
> 
> My boobs look tiny!! They're a 42F now!
> 
> Well, the bra size certainly does put the bump into perspective, doesn't it? :blush: My boobs didnt really change at all with #1, but I had to buy bigger ones at 12 weeks this time. I am up to a 42 D-DD. I'm sure I'll be joining your in the F category soon!
> 
> Still looking good and I hope its your last pic as well!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs: I was a 40DD pre pregnancy and honestly thought my boobs hadn't grown... until I got measured last week lol!!!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

AmandaLucsMom said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 39 weeks UK 18 bump, really hope this is my last bump picture!!
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/284843_2315435930528_1388356992_2706073_2330976_n.jpg
> 
> My boobs look tiny!! They're a 42F now!
> 
> Well, the bra size certainly does put the bump into perspective, doesn't it? :blush: My boobs didnt really change at all with #1, but I had to buy bigger ones at 12 weeks this time. I am up to a 42 D-DD. I'm sure I'll be joining your in the F category soon!
> 
> Still looking good and I hope its your last pic as well!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I know this is kinda off topic but did you have any problems breast feeding the first? Mine didn't grow at all and paranoid me thinks im going to have a hard time..


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Well...I did have issues, but I really, really doubt it was because of them not changing during pregnancy. I more blame the hospital and a very late start. I delivered at 10:58 at night and didnt get into a room until well after 1am, so there really wasnt a nurse to help me. The once I got in the room one tried to help get him on for maybe 30 seconds and left. She came back wheeling a pump in and told me to try pumping to draw out my nipples out and left. No instruction on how to use the huge pump whatsoever. As a first time Mom I had no idea what to do.

I cried and begged every person who entered my room to please help me. They all kept telling me it was fine for him to "live off the fat of the land" for the first 24 hours, but my baby was hungry and I knew it. One the second day he was taken to nursery for a bath and they checked his blood sugar level and GAVE HIM FORMULA!!! I was so angry when I was told. No one even asked me.

The lactation specialist came to see me 2 hours before discharge and the only thing she did was give me a SNS, which is basically a little tube that feeds your baby formula while you are trying to get them to latch on.

We struggled and supplemented for the next two days until Monday when I finally got to the LC at my pediatricians office and she put her finger in my baby's mouth and discovered he had a very high palette. With the help of a nipple shield I was finally able to get him to latch on, but with such a rocky start my supply never got up to what it should or could have been. Even with the assistance of two medications.

The hospitals where I am currently living are much more pro BFing (you even need a Dr orders to bottle feed in the hospital) and I am very hopeful that this time will be different. Also, since I am a second time Mom I am hopeful that I know a bit more about what I am doing. Please dont be worried about not having much change in your breasts. That really doesn't determine how well you'll be able to feed. For me and my son BFing was difficult, many people (including my sister who has similar breasts to mine) it came easily. If you are struggling, demand help and keep trying (if its something you really want to do). On the other hand, if you decide its not something you want to do, dont be bullied into it. Its such a personal decision!

Sorry for the novel, this is a topic I feel very, very strongly about this time. The first time around was heartbreaking for me and I am determined to make it work.


----------



## pbuggy2284

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Well...I did have issues, but I really, really doubt it was because of them not changing during pregnancy. I more blame the hospital and a very late start. I delivered at 10:58 at night and didnt get into a room until well after 1am, so there really wasnt a nurse to help me. The once I got in the room one tried to help get him on for maybe 30 seconds and left. She came back wheeling a pump in and told me to try pumping to draw out my nipples out and left. No instruction on how to use the huge pump whatsoever. As a first time Mom I had no idea what to do.
> 
> I cried and begged every person who entered my room to please help me. They all kept telling me it was fine for him to "live off the fat of the land" for the first 24 hours, but my baby was hungry and I knew it. One the second day he was taken to nursery for a bath and they checked his blood sugar level and GAVE HIM FORMULA!!! I was so angry when I was told. No one even asked me.
> 
> The lactation specialist came to see me 2 hours before discharge and the only thing she did was give me a SNS, which is basically a little tube that feeds your baby formula while you are trying to get them to latch on.
> 
> We struggled and supplemented for the next two days until Monday when I finally got to the LC at my pediatricians office and she put her finger in my baby's mouth and discovered he had a very high palette. With the help of a nipple shield I was finally able to get him to latch on, but with such a rocky start my supply never got up to what it should or could have been. Even with the assistance of two medications.
> 
> The hospitals where I am currently living are much more pro BFing (you even need a Dr orders to bottle feed in the hospital) and I am very hopeful that this time will be different. Also, since I am a second time Mom I am hopeful that I know a bit more about what I am doing. Please dont be worried about not having much change in your breasts. That really doesn't determine how well you'll be able to feed. For me and my son BFing was difficult, many people (including my sister who has similar breasts to mine) it came easily. If you are struggling, demand help and keep trying (if its something you really want to do). On the other hand, if you decide its not something you want to do, dont be bullied into it. Its such a personal decision!
> 
> Sorry for the novel, this is a topic I feel very, very strongly about this time. The first time around was heartbreaking for me and I am determined to make it work.

O no. Thank you very much. Im sorry you had to go through that:cry:
My hospital offers free BFing classes and you just helped me deiced that I do want to take it. 
This is something I don't like to admit but im also afraid because when I was younger I had mine pierced (of course not thinking about having a baby) and the other one I let heal and deciede to re pierce it myself and it took me two days because I was piercing through scarred tissue. Ugh. I HATE that I was so dumb. I am so worried that I wont be able to breast feed because of that.:cry:


----------



## rwllgoodchild

wow, lovely bumps :D

I really miss mine, cant wait to have another :rofl: xx


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

pbuggy2284 said:


> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> Well...I did have issues, but I really, really doubt it was because of them not changing during pregnancy. I more blame the hospital and a very late start. I delivered at 10:58 at night and didnt get into a room until well after 1am, so there really wasnt a nurse to help me. The once I got in the room one tried to help get him on for maybe 30 seconds and left. She came back wheeling a pump in and told me to try pumping to draw out my nipples out and left. No instruction on how to use the huge pump whatsoever. As a first time Mom I had no idea what to do.
> 
> I cried and begged every person who entered my room to please help me. They all kept telling me it was fine for him to "live off the fat of the land" for the first 24 hours, but my baby was hungry and I knew it. One the second day he was taken to nursery for a bath and they checked his blood sugar level and GAVE HIM FORMULA!!! I was so angry when I was told. No one even asked me.
> 
> The lactation specialist came to see me 2 hours before discharge and the only thing she did was give me a SNS, which is basically a little tube that feeds your baby formula while you are trying to get them to latch on.
> 
> We struggled and supplemented for the next two days until Monday when I finally got to the LC at my pediatricians office and she put her finger in my baby's mouth and discovered he had a very high palette. With the help of a nipple shield I was finally able to get him to latch on, but with such a rocky start my supply never got up to what it should or could have been. Even with the assistance of two medications.
> 
> The hospitals where I am currently living are much more pro BFing (you even need a Dr orders to bottle feed in the hospital) and I am very hopeful that this time will be different. Also, since I am a second time Mom I am hopeful that I know a bit more about what I am doing. Please dont be worried about not having much change in your breasts. That really doesn't determine how well you'll be able to feed. For me and my son BFing was difficult, many people (including my sister who has similar breasts to mine) it came easily. If you are struggling, demand help and keep trying (if its something you really want to do). On the other hand, if you decide its not something you want to do, dont be bullied into it. Its such a personal decision!
> 
> Sorry for the novel, this is a topic I feel very, very strongly about this time. The first time around was heartbreaking for me and I am determined to make it work.
> 
> O no. Thank you very much. Im sorry you had to go through that:cry:
> My hospital offers free BFing classes and you just helped me deiced that I do want to take it.
> This is something I don't like to admit but im also afraid because when I was younger I had mine pierced (of course not thinking about having a baby) and the other one I let heal and deciede to re pierce it myself and it took me two days because I was piercing through scarred tissue. Ugh. I HATE that I was so dumb. I am so worried that I wont be able to breast feed because of that.:cry:Click to expand...

I highly recommend taking any and all classes that you can and if you have issues, contact Le Leche League and get help. If BFing is important to you, keep looking until you find the help you need and in the meantime pump. Pumping doesnt empty your breast like a baby will, but it helps. I doubt the piercing will effect you, but I'd quietly ask the BF class instructor. Also, when you tour your hospital ask if they have a LC on staff (nights and weekends as well) and when they will come see you and how often.

You may not have any issues at all. For lots of people it comes much more easily. Good luck and I hope its nice and easy for you and baby!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Took my 32 week picture today! Of course, Luc had to get in on the action!
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks belly.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 22









32 weeks bellyluc.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jemma87

I love baby bumps it has got to be one of the most beautiful things about pregnancy


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

my 34+1 week bump :D baby weighs nearly 7lb and i can defo feel it!! lol


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

xxxleeleexxx said:


> my 34+1 week bump :D baby weighs nearly 7lb and i can defo feel it!! lol
> 
> View attachment 242373

Well, thats an impressive bump! 7 lbs already? Good luck, I hope you go a bit early!:thumbup:


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

thanks so do i! lol my DD was 11lb 14oz and this one is being delivered at 39 weeks by c-section so he should be a bit smaller!! lol fingers crossed!! xxx


----------



## xashleyx

7lbs already!!! wow!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

AmandaLucsMom said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> Well...I did have issues, but I really, really doubt it was because of them not changing during pregnancy. I more blame the hospital and a very late start. I delivered at 10:58 at night and didnt get into a room until well after 1am, so there really wasnt a nurse to help me. The once I got in the room one tried to help get him on for maybe 30 seconds and left. She came back wheeling a pump in and told me to try pumping to draw out my nipples out and left. No instruction on how to use the huge pump whatsoever. As a first time Mom I had no idea what to do.
> 
> I cried and begged every person who entered my room to please help me. They all kept telling me it was fine for him to "live off the fat of the land" for the first 24 hours, but my baby was hungry and I knew it. One the second day he was taken to nursery for a bath and they checked his blood sugar level and GAVE HIM FORMULA!!! I was so angry when I was told. No one even asked me.
> 
> The lactation specialist came to see me 2 hours before discharge and the only thing she did was give me a SNS, which is basically a little tube that feeds your baby formula while you are trying to get them to latch on.
> 
> We struggled and supplemented for the next two days until Monday when I finally got to the LC at my pediatricians office and she put her finger in my baby's mouth and discovered he had a very high palette. With the help of a nipple shield I was finally able to get him to latch on, but with such a rocky start my supply never got up to what it should or could have been. Even with the assistance of two medications.
> 
> The hospitals where I am currently living are much more pro BFing (you even need a Dr orders to bottle feed in the hospital) and I am very hopeful that this time will be different. Also, since I am a second time Mom I am hopeful that I know a bit more about what I am doing. Please dont be worried about not having much change in your breasts. That really doesn't determine how well you'll be able to feed. For me and my son BFing was difficult, many people (including my sister who has similar breasts to mine) it came easily. If you are struggling, demand help and keep trying (if its something you really want to do). On the other hand, if you decide its not something you want to do, dont be bullied into it. Its such a personal decision!
> 
> Sorry for the novel, this is a topic I feel very, very strongly about this time. The first time around was heartbreaking for me and I am determined to make it work.
> 
> O no. Thank you very much. Im sorry you had to go through that:cry:
> My hospital offers free BFing classes and you just helped me deiced that I do want to take it.
> This is something I don't like to admit but im also afraid because when I was younger I had mine pierced (of course not thinking about having a baby) and the other one I let heal and deciede to re pierce it myself and it took me two days because I was piercing through scarred tissue. Ugh. I HATE that I was so dumb. I am so worried that I wont be able to breast feed because of that.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I highly recommend taking any and all classes that you can and if you have issues, contact Le Leche League and get help. If BFing is important to you, keep looking until you find the help you need and in the meantime pump. Pumping doesnt empty your breast like a baby will, but it helps. I doubt the piercing will effect you, but I'd quietly ask the BF class instructor. Also, when you tour your hospital ask if they have a LC on staff (nights and weekends as well) and when they will come see you and how often.
> 
> You may not have any issues at all. For lots of people it comes much more easily. Good luck and I hope its nice and easy for you and baby!Click to expand...


Thank you for all the information. I will be taking all your advice :flower:


----------



## jmla04

I am US 20/22. This pic is a few days before 13 wks. (just a couple days ago) I have lost about 6lbs. blah blah blah :) OH and I am having TWINS :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4495.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

wow twins!! congrats and good luck!! xxx


----------



## amommy

I wondered if it might be ok to post my previous bump pictures, I am TTC ATM but not preggo!! 

Here they are:
First one is 32 weeks with a girl (my 6th), next 33 weeks with a boy (my 7th) and 15 weeks with a girl (8th pregnancy)
 



Attached Files:







32 wk pg belly.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8









christi belly with samuel 33 wks.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 11









preggo belly 15 weeks 2.JPG
File size: 74.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

jmla04 said:


> I am US 20/22. This pic is a few days before 13 wks. (just a couple days ago) I have lost about 6lbs. blah blah blah :) OH and I am having TWINS :)

Yay, congratulations on the twins! I would have loved to get a two for one this pregnancy since I am 36 and would love just one more after this one. Good luck to you and those babies!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

amommy said:


> I wondered if it might be ok to post my previous bump pictures, I am TTC ATM but not preggo!!
> 
> Here they are:
> First one is 32 weeks with a girl (my 6th), next 33 weeks with a boy (my 7th) and 15 weeks with a girl (8th pregnancy)

Really beautiful bumps! I hope you dont mind me mentioning your age, but I think its great that you are TTC! I hope to have another after this one and worry about my age all the time. This is my 3rd pregnancy, 2nd child and each time it has taken me longer to conceive. Good luck to you! I hope it happens very soon!:flower:


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!!
thought i would post an updated photo! i have just been to the doctors and i have only put on a total of 2kgs in the last 25 weeks....i was shocked LOL
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/6weeks6.jpg
6 weeks
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMG_0557.jpg
15 weeks
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/286370_10150337938278268_562093267_9602885_4527942_o.jpg
almost 25 weeks!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Wow, totally popped out at 25 weeks! Congrats on the small weight gain!


----------



## maratobe

she is defiantly there lol :)


----------



## sequeena

39+5 sitting down bump... sorry about my stretchmarks :(

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/252095_2328317172551_1388356992_2725330_2608247_n.jpg


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Congratulations on being just about there! And the mommy marks are just as beautiful as the bump!


----------



## babymagic1

its a very nice pic and yes you dont have long to go know


----------



## sequeena

Well I'm having my bloody show (have been for about 3 hours) and have back pain/cramps. So I hope this is it :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I reckon you're going to have a due date baby!


----------



## sequeena

I hope so!! :dance:


----------



## maratobe

Gorgeous belly!! Yay come on little on! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Contractions are around 4 minutes apart, got midwife coming to the house soon :D


----------



## Dizzy321

What a lovely thread love all these bumps! will defo be posting in here when I get further along :D


----------



## pbuggy2284

sequeena said:


> Contractions are around 4 minutes apart, got midwife coming to the house soon :D

Yay! Can't wait to see some pictures :)


----------



## Rhiana79

sequeena said:


> Contractions are around 4 minutes apart, got midwife coming to the house soon :D

oooh how exciting - all the best xxx


----------



## sequeena

I'm still pregnant :cry:


----------



## Rhiana79

sequeena said:


> I'm still pregnant :cry:


awww hun what happened? :hugs:


----------



## Rhiana79

My first bump picture - please be kind! I was uk 24-26 ish pre pregnancy 

I've put 1-2lbs on 

23 weeks
 



Attached Files:







bump 23 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sequeena

Oh I'm just in the early stages of labour x I'm contracting but irregularly x


----------



## Jellycat

Rhiana79 said:


> My first bump picture - please be kind! I was uk 24-26 ish pre pregnancy
> 
> I've put 1-2lbs on
> 
> 23 weeks

Your bump looks great for 23 weeks better than mine did.

Great weight gain too or should I say non weight gain


----------



## maratobe

sequeena said:


> Oh I'm just in the early stages of labour x I'm contracting but irregularly x

Ooh no!! I hope they start coming on better so bub can come out! Have your waters gone?


----------



## maratobe

Rhiana79 said:


> My first bump picture - please be kind! I was uk 24-26 ish pre pregnancy
> 
> I've put 1-2lbs on
> 
> 23 weeks

Gorgeous 23 week bump hun!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

I haven't posted in a few weeks but not looking any different. I do feel different. Its getting harder to get in and out of bed :( and Im having my husband tie my shoes :haha:
 



Attached Files:







26weeks6 days.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Rhiana79 said:


> My first bump picture - please be kind! I was uk 24-26 ish pre pregnancy
> 
> I've put 1-2lbs on
> 
> 23 weeks

You look great!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

sequeena said:


> Oh I'm just in the early stages of labour x I'm contracting but irregularly x

I missed all the excitement, but see you've had your little boy! Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

pbuggy2284 said:



> I haven't posted in a few weeks but not looking any different. I do feel different. Its getting harder to get in and out of bed :( and Im having my husband tie my shoes :haha:

Looking good! With my first pregnancy, hubby had to give me a push out of bed and tie my shoes for me as well. I've figured out how to do it myself (albeit uncomfortably) this time.


----------



## babyhopes2010

.
 



Attached Files:







27weeksbumpy.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pbuggy2284

AmandaLucsMom said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't posted in a few weeks but not looking any different. I do feel different. Its getting harder to get in and out of bed :( and Im having my husband tie my shoes :haha:
> 
> Looking good! With my first pregnancy, hubby had to give me a push out of bed and tie my shoes for me as well. I've figured out how to do it myself (albeit uncomfortably) this time.Click to expand...

loL..I can do it with some extra grunting and maybe using a chair to tie my shoe, but I love that my husband will do it for me:haha:


----------



## Rhiana79

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Rhiana79 said:
> 
> 
> My first bump picture - please be kind! I was uk 24-26 ish pre pregnancy
> 
> I've put 1-2lbs on
> 
> 23 weeks
> 
> You look great!Click to expand...


Awww thanks xx


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has arrived :flower: 

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223664_2340867486301_1388356992_2742341_183571_n.jpg


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

aww he is adorable sequeena!! really makes me want my lil boy now!! lol xxx


----------



## pbuggy2284

Awww.....How adorable!! Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

34 Weeks! I dont really see much of a change from 32 weeks, but wow the scale sure does reflect one!
 



Attached Files:







34 Weeks.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## pbuggy2284

AmandaLucsMom said:


> 34 Weeks! I dont really see much of a change from 32 weeks, but wow the scale sure does reflect one!

I see a change! I might be becuase you were wearing black last time? :haha:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

pbuggy2284 said:


> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> 34 Weeks! I dont really see much of a change from 32 weeks, but wow the scale sure does reflect one!
> 
> I see a change! I might be becuase you were wearing black last time? :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks and maybe that is why. I found out today that he is head down, hooray!


----------



## xashleyx

here is me at 33+4 weeks :)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00100-20110811-1222.jpg


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

xashleyx said:


> here is me at 33+4 weeks :)
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00100-20110811-1222.jpg

Looks great, Ashley! :thumbup: Isnt it amazing how the bump can dwarf our big boobs? :dohh:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

sequeena said:


> Thomas has arrived :flower:
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223664_2340867486301_1388356992_2742341_183571_n.jpg

Gorgeous! Congrats hun x


----------



## sequeena

You're looking lovely ladies!!


----------



## NatashaZ

Congrats Sequeena!!! What a cute baby!!!!!
I can't wait to post my bump. Still to soon for me... hopefully in a few weeks!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

My 27+6 bump
 



Attached Files:







27+6bump.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

wanna-b-mummy said:


> My 27+6 bump

You look great and you are getting close! Welcome to the third tri! Grow, bump, grow!:happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you hun! Getting excited now!


----------



## xashleyx

AmandaLucsMom said:


> xashleyx said:
> 
> 
> here is me at 33+4 weeks :)
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00100-20110811-1222.jpg
> 
> Looks great, Ashley! :thumbup: Isnt it amazing how the bump can dwarf our big boobs? :dohh:Click to expand...

haha totally, i didnt think my bump could get bigger than my boobs! :haha:


----------



## NatashaZ

wanna-b-mummy said:


> My 27+6 bump

That is such a cute bump!! I hope mine grows like that :D


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you sweetie! I was a size 18 pre-preg, so I was always worried that I wouldn't get a nice round bump as I've always had a belly! 

You'll have a lovely bump I'm sure, I think all bumps are gorgeous :cloud9:

x


----------



## Bernie16

Hi guys! You all look fab! I am only 5+2 weeks and have really been wondering if I will get a proper baby bump - you have all put me at ease. I can't wait to post mine too! x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh you definitely will Bernie! I was convinced nobody would ever be able to tell I was pregnant but they can, even though until about 18 weeks I just looked like I had eaten too many scotch eggs :lol: it did start to get rounder from then on though.

Congratulations on your pregnancy, how exciting!


----------



## babyhopes2010

here is my 28wk bump def getting huge now :argh:
https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9526/28weeks.jpg


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Gorgeous bump x


----------



## Bernie16

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Oh you definitely will Bernie! I was convinced nobody would ever be able to tell I was pregnant but they can, even though until about 18 weeks I just looked like I had eaten too many scotch eggs :lol: it did start to get rounder from then on though.
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy, how exciting!

Thanks! I am about a size 18, so hopefully I should end up with a nice roundish bump! We have been trying for almost a year and it still hasn't sunk in yet!!!! x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Aww I'm very happy for you hun! It does zoom by, too! It only seems like yesterday I was 5 weeks pregnant!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> here is my 28wk bump def getting huge now :argh:
> https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9526/28weeks.jpg

Not huge at all and you look just wonderful! Doesnt even resemble a plus sized bump at all! I cant wait to see how it gets along in 10 more weeks!:happydance:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Bernie16 said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Oh you definitely will Bernie! I was convinced nobody would ever be able to tell I was pregnant but they can, even though until about 18 weeks I just looked like I had eaten too many scotch eggs :lol: it did start to get rounder from then on though.
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy, how exciting!
> 
> Thanks! I am about a size 18, so hopefully I should end up with a nice roundish bump! We have been trying for almost a year and it still hasn't sunk in yet!!!! xClick to expand...

Congratulations on your pregnancy! You will have a great bump!:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

AmandaLucsMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> here is my 28wk bump def getting huge now :argh:
> https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9526/28weeks.jpg
> 
> Not huge at all and you look just wonderful! Doesnt even resemble a plus sized bump at all! I cant wait to see how it gets along in 10 more weeks!:happydance:Click to expand...

im pre preg sixe 18-20 and weigh 20 stone now :argh: im about 6ft2 so i dont look as heavy


----------



## Rhiana79

Took another pic this morning. Big difference or not so much?

Please excuse state of our nursery in the making and the appalling text, I'm at work and only have paint to edit pics.
 



Attached Files:







Bumps.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Beautiful bump!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Rhiana79 said:


> Took another pic this morning. Big difference or not so much?
> 
> Please excuse state of our nursery in the making and the appalling text, I'm at work and only have paint to edit pics.

I see a big difference!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Well Here is my new picture. I think I have rounded out more since last week. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







p20110817-073430.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 25









IMAG0049.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Rhiana79

Thanks both :thumbup:

Looking good Pbuggy x


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> here is my 28wk bump def getting huge now :argh:
> https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9526/28weeks.jpg
> 
> Not huge at all and you look just wonderful! Doesnt even resemble a plus sized bump at all! I cant wait to see how it gets along in 10 more weeks!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im pre preg sixe 18-20 and weigh 20 stone now :argh: im about 6ft2 so i dont look as heavyClick to expand...

Well, you look great! I know its very hard, but try not to focus on the number, you are growing and nourishing a baby in there. I much prefer my pregnant body than my regular plus sized body. :hugs:


----------



## pbuggy2284

AmandaLucsMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> here is my 28wk bump def getting huge now :argh:
> https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9526/28weeks.jpg
> 
> Not huge at all and you look just wonderful! Doesnt even resemble a plus sized bump at all! I cant wait to see how it gets along in 10 more weeks!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im pre preg sixe 18-20 and weigh 20 stone now :argh: im about 6ft2 so i dont look as heavyClick to expand...
> 
> Well, you look great! I know its very hard, but try not to focus on the number, you are growing and nourishing a baby in there. I much prefer my pregnant body than my regular plus sized body. :hugs:Click to expand...

I do too! I can wear tight shirts without feeling like my rolls are hanging out..lol:happydance:


----------



## Ashley8806

This was me at 21 weeks, I will be taking an updated one today :)
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pbuggy2284

Thats a nice bump for 21 weeks im sure you have a great bump now!


----------



## xashleyx

all your bumps r lovely!!! :thumbup: 

here is a recent one from me 34+2 days
excuse the masssssssive stretch marks!!! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00122-20110816-1715.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 18









IMG00126-20110816-1716.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Before I saw you were expecting a girl I was just about to ask if you were pregnant with a girl as it's a very :pink: high bump! You have a lovely bump there Ashley!


----------



## pbuggy2284

xashleyx said:


> all your bumps r lovely!!! :thumbup:
> 
> here is a recent one from me 34+2 days
> excuse the masssssssive stretch marks!!! :blush:

I have the stretch marks too:wacko: Drive me nuts but youre looking great!


----------



## Stormynights

I'm going to jump in here with my bump pictures if that's okay! :) 

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/ultrasoundphotos17/14weeks.jpg


----------



## Stormynights

:plane:


----------



## animalcracker

pbuggy2284 said:


> Well Here is my new picture. I think I have rounded out more since last week. :haha:

What a beautiful bump you have!!


----------



## xashleyx

love looking at bump photos! they r all lovely! :)


----------



## kimini26

32 weeks 5 days


----------



## loolindley

lovely bump pics ladies. You are giving me hope that I will still have a bump even though I am a size 20. Keep them coming :D x


----------



## xashleyx

loolindley said:


> lovely bump pics ladies. You are giving me hope that I will still have a bump even though I am a size 20. Keep them coming :D x

im a 22/24 and i have a bump :thumbup:


----------



## pbuggy2284

animalcracker said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> Well Here is my new picture. I think I have rounded out more since last week. :haha:
> 
> What a beautiful bump you have!!Click to expand...

Thank you:winkwink:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Welcome to all the new Ladies!!:hi:
If you're afraid you wont get a bump...You will! 
I am a size 24 USA and when I become pregnant I was around 320 and im 5'9If I can get one..you guys will! :winkwink:

I hope you guys have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## loolindley

Thank you for that!!! I really can't wait for my bump! xxx


----------



## Ashley8806

I agree ladies! I was 332 and 5'9", and have a bump as well! When I sit it's still a little "B" shaped, but it's rounding out :) I'm 302 now, so lost a lot, so that's pry why I'm not getting a huge bump yet lol


----------



## Stormynights

loolindley said:


> lovely bump pics ladies. You are giving me hope that I will still have a bump even though I am a size 20. Keep them coming :D x

I'm an 18/20 and my bump is coming along


----------



## Jellycat

Ashley8806 said:


> I agree ladies! I was 332 and 5'9", and have a bump as well! When I sit it's still a little "B" shaped, but it's rounding out :) I'm 302 now, so lost a lot, so that's pry why I'm not getting a huge bump yet lol

Well done on losing some weight!

I was 230 upto 258 and got a massive bump in the end still slightly B but only noticeable to myself


----------



## DarlingMe

These are a couple of me at 39 weeks, one of me and LO a couple days later, and a one week PP pic. Please ignore my stretch marks that popped up at 37.5 weeks, I thought I was gonna make it without any. I was a US 14/16 before pregnancy, not sure what I am now, but I think Im a little smaller!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 23









001.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 21









090.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 21









086.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 22


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

DarlingMe said:


> These are a couple of me at 39 weeks, one of me and LO a couple days later, and a one week PP pic. Please ignore my stretch marks that popped up at 37.5 weeks, I thought I was gonna make it without any. I was a US 14/16 before pregnancy, not sure what I am now, but I think Im a little smaller!

You look awesome and I love how many pillows you were sleeping with! Your little one is adorable, congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## fides

okay, ladies - i got around to taking some pics off my camera so that i can finally post in here! YAY!!! :dance:

pre-preg size US 18; had mostly bloat until close to 20 weeks. Switched to maternity clothes at 20 weeks and began taking bump pics then for comparison, wearing the same shirt. I never push my stomach out - these are all with me using my tummy muscles to support the baby, so that i know it's the baby beginning to push the shirt out, not me (not cheating). ;) 

Here goes!

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/08121128wk-1.jpg


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

fides said:


> okay, ladies - i got around to taking some pics off my camera so that i can finally post in here! YAY!!! :dance:
> 
> pre-preg size US 18; had mostly bloat until close to 20 weeks. Switched to maternity clothes at 20 weeks and began taking bump pics then for comparison, wearing the same shirt. I never push my stomach out - these are all with me using my tummy muscles to support the baby, so that i know it's the baby beginning to push the shirt out, not me (not cheating). ;)
> 
> Here goes!
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/08121128wk-1.jpg

Oh, the shirt is being pushed out! Looks good! 

With my first 20 weeks was when I needed to make the switch to maternity clothes as well. This time? 12 weeks! Of course, that was just more bloat than baby, but it happened so fast! Is this your first baby?


----------



## Ashley8806

Jellycat said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> I agree ladies! I was 332 and 5'9", and have a bump as well! When I sit it's still a little "B" shaped, but it's rounding out :) I'm 302 now, so lost a lot, so that's pry why I'm not getting a huge bump yet lol
> 
> Well done on losing some weight!
> 
> I was 230 upto 258 and got a massive bump in the end still slightly B but only noticeable to myselfClick to expand...

Thanks! It wasn't on purpose, lol.


----------



## DarlingMe

AmandaLucsMom said:


> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> These are a couple of me at 39 weeks, one of me and LO a couple days later, and a one week PP pic. Please ignore my stretch marks that popped up at 37.5 weeks, I thought I was gonna make it without any. I was a US 14/16 before pregnancy, not sure what I am now, but I think Im a little smaller!
> 
> You look awesome and I love how many pillows you were sleeping with! Your little one is adorable, congratulations!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I am 10 lbs under my pre preg weight. So curious to see if I will lose anymore. :happydance: Best diet plan ever, LOL. BTW I am still sleeping with all those pillows! It doesnt seem right to not have them there anymore!


----------



## Ashley8806

Here are new pics! 27w5d. I was a 22/24 pre-pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







bump2.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 211









bump3.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Ashley8806 said:


> Here are new pics! 27w5d. I was a 22/24 pre-pregnancy

Very nice! And high as well!:thumbup:


----------



## Ashley8806

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Here are new pics! 27w5d. I was a 22/24 pre-pregnancy
> 
> Very nice! And high as well!:thumbup:Click to expand...

yes I think my fat that made me a "b" bump has made it appear a little higher lol, plus it's a girl so I guess it's a girly bump :)


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Ashley8806 said:


> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Here are new pics! 27w5d. I was a 22/24 pre-pregnancy
> 
> Very nice! And high as well!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yes I think my fat that made me a "b" bump has made it appear a little higher lol, plus it's a girl so I guess it's a girly bump :)Click to expand...

Doesnt look B to me at all! And I dont know about the girl bump, my boy is sitting up in my boobs! I cant bend, I cant breathe! I really wish he would settle down a bit. Just had a thought, I'd die if he came out a she! :wacko:


----------



## Ashley8806

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Here are new pics! 27w5d. I was a 22/24 pre-pregnancy
> 
> Very nice! And high as well!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yes I think my fat that made me a "b" bump has made it appear a little higher lol, plus it's a girl so I guess it's a girly bump :)Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt look B to me at all! And I dont know about the girl bump, my boy is sitting up in my boobs! I cant bend, I cant breathe! I really wish he would settle down a bit. Just had a thought, I'd die if he came out a she! :wacko:Click to expand...

lol I meant before I started to round out...I had a lump up there hehe. The thing about my LO is that my uterus is up that high, but she is staying way down low. I have only had a few kicks above my bellybutton, so luckily I have't had the breathing problem, yet. And wouldn't that be a surprise! My DH is still kinda hoping our she comes out a he, lol


----------



## loolindley

You have made me so excited!!! I am about the same size as you, and I will be 27 weeks at Christmas. I'm really looking forward to having a bump like that on Christmas day!!! So excited!!! xx


----------



## Ashley8806

:)


----------



## fides

AmandaLucsMom said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> okay, ladies - i got around to taking some pics off my camera so that i can finally post in here! YAY!!! :dance:
> 
> pre-preg size US 18; had mostly bloat until close to 20 weeks. Switched to maternity clothes at 20 weeks and began taking bump pics then for comparison, wearing the same shirt. I never push my stomach out - these are all with me using my tummy muscles to support the baby, so that i know it's the baby beginning to push the shirt out, not me (not cheating). ;)
> 
> Here goes!
> 
> Oh, the shirt is being pushed out! Looks good!
> 
> With my first 20 weeks was when I needed to make the switch to maternity clothes as well. This time? 12 weeks! Of course, that was just more bloat than baby, but it happened so fast! Is this your first baby?Click to expand...

will be our 1st live baby (hopefully). :cloud9:

Ashley, most of my kicks are down low, too!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

fides said:


> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> okay, ladies - i got around to taking some pics off my camera so that i can finally post in here! YAY!!! :dance:
> 
> pre-preg size US 18; had mostly bloat until close to 20 weeks. Switched to maternity clothes at 20 weeks and began taking bump pics then for comparison, wearing the same shirt. I never push my stomach out - these are all with me using my tummy muscles to support the baby, so that i know it's the baby beginning to push the shirt out, not me (not cheating). ;)
> 
> Here goes!
> 
> Oh, the shirt is being pushed out! Looks good!
> 
> With my first 20 weeks was when I needed to make the switch to maternity clothes as well. This time? 12 weeks! Of course, that was just more bloat than baby, but it happened so fast! Is this your first baby?Click to expand...
> 
> will be our 1st live baby (hopefully). :cloud9:
> 
> Ashley, most of my kicks are down low, too!Click to expand...

Even more special! I am anxiously awaiting my rainbow baby as well! Good luck!


----------



## fides

AmandaLucsMom said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> okay, ladies - i got around to taking some pics off my camera so that i can finally post in here! YAY!!! :dance:
> 
> pre-preg size US 18; had mostly bloat until close to 20 weeks. Switched to maternity clothes at 20 weeks and began taking bump pics then for comparison, wearing the same shirt. I never push my stomach out - these are all with me using my tummy muscles to support the baby, so that i know it's the baby beginning to push the shirt out, not me (not cheating). ;)
> 
> Here goes!
> 
> Oh, the shirt is being pushed out! Looks good!
> 
> With my first 20 weeks was when I needed to make the switch to maternity clothes as well. This time? 12 weeks! Of course, that was just more bloat than baby, but it happened so fast! Is this your first baby?Click to expand...
> 
> will be our 1st live baby (hopefully). :cloud9:
> 
> Ashley, most of my kicks are down low, too!Click to expand...
> 
> Even more special! I am anxiously awaiting my rainbow baby as well! Good luck!Click to expand...

awww, yay!!! thanks, and back at ya!!


----------



## maratobe

28 week bumpy!!
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/DSCF0219-1.jpg


----------



## Rhiana79

maratobe said:


> 28 week bumpy!!
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/DSCF0219-1.jpg

gawguss!!


----------



## loolindley

Lush bump, lady!!!! xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Gorgeous bump! xx


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

36 Weeks! Getting close and as of Tuesday's appt I am 1 cm dilated. Progress compared to my first pregnancy in which I never dilated until induced post due date. Come on down and engage that head, baby!
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Poppiebug

How gorgeous is this thread! Gorgeous bumps ladies. I am only 5+4 so of course am waiting for the weeks to pass by and my bump to develop. Cant wait to be able to show it all off instead of covering up being a plus size.

I did just take a 5 week photo so I have something to compare it with in weeks to come (not sharing though...lol!) :blush:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Poppiebug said:


> How gorgeous is this thread! Gorgeous bumps ladies. I am only 5+4 so of course am waiting for the weeks to pass by and my bump to develop. Cant wait to be able to show it all off instead of covering up being a plus size.
> 
> I did just take a 5 week photo so I have something to compare it with in weeks to come (not sharing though...lol!) :blush:

Congrats and good luck, Poppiebug! :thumbup:


----------



## Froggi

I should be posting bump pics soon...I am starting to show a little! Which is weird...'cause I'm only 13 weeks.


----------



## loolindley

what size are you froggi? I don't think I will be showing any time soon, even though my jeans are getting tighter! :cry:


----------



## Froggi

loolindley said:


> what size are you froggi? I don't think I will be showing any time soon, even though my jeans are getting tighter! :cry:

I wear 18/20 jeans. 236 lbs. I used to be much bigger though. I lost a bunch of weight due to Gastric Banding. :) I have a tiny bump that's pushing my fat out...it definetly shows with certain clothes and such though...or when I am laying down. I can feel the hardness of it too.


----------



## dynomyte

This was from around 19 weeks! So its a few weeks old. Gotta get a new one taken soon!

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m605/Sky_Turney/287064_2263708229882_1163760021_32720488_7025809_o-1.jpg


----------



## loolindley

Cool, we are about the same weight and size. Is it your first baby? Sorry with the twenty questions, but I have heard some people say your first baby takes longer to show, but like you I have lost quite a bit of weight, so my skin is quite stretched already, I wondered if that would be similar to haveing a baby previously, iykwim?


----------



## Froggi

loolindley said:


> Cool, we are about the same weight and size. Is it your first baby? Sorry with the twenty questions, but I have heard some people say your first baby takes longer to show, but like you I have lost quite a bit of weight, so my skin is quite stretched already, I wondered if that would be similar to haveing a baby previously, iykwim?

This is my 2nd pregnancy...but I lost the first at 12 weeks due to a MC. I didn't think I would start showing yet either. It's weird. I asked my OB about showing already and the fact that I feel flutters and he said all pregnancies are different and it's possible to feel the baby this early and start showing.


----------



## Froggi

dynomyte said:


> This was from around 19 weeks! So its a few weeks old. Gotta get a new one taken soon!
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m605/Sky_Turney/287064_2263708229882_1163760021_32720488_7025809_o-1.jpg

Aww, your bump is so cute! I can't wait until mine isn't a tiny, tiny bump.


----------



## loolindley

Well congrats anyway. I bet we will both have gorgeous bumps before we know it! x


----------



## Froggi

loolindley said:


> Well congrats anyway. I bet we will both have gorgeous bumps before we know it! x

Thanks and congrats to you too! I can't wait until I have the big, very prominent bump!:happydance:


----------



## dynomyte

Thank you! This is my 2nd pregnancy! I barely showed with my first, but started showing very quickly this time around! I'm just a little bigger than that now. :)


----------



## Froggi

dynomyte said:


> Thank you! This is my 2nd pregnancy! I barely showed with my first, but started showing very quickly this time around! I'm just a little bigger than that now. :)

That's why I am surprised I have a little bump already! Yours is soooo cute. Keep posting!


----------



## dynomyte

Some ladiesshow fastand some don't. You'll have a big bump before you know it! And I will! Will have OH take a new pic for me soon so I can share! :)


----------



## Froggi

dynomyte said:


> Some ladiesshow fastand some don't. You'll have a big bump before you know it! And I will! Will have OH take a new pic for me soon so I can share! :)

Can't wait!


----------



## Kubb

Hello Ladies!!
First of all, congratulations every single one of you with your beautiful bumps! :happydance: Jealous much?!? 
I don't mean to hijack the thread but I was just wondering if any of you have PCOS? Unfortunately I have it and it's such a pain! :cry: I'm 5ft 8 and 224kg, not ideal with PCOS but I'm working on it :) My partner and I have been TTC for 2 years & I'm currently on Clomid to help me ovulate so hopefully I'll be comparing bumps with you lucky ladies soon :) 
I'm just searching for encouragement :)

One day I'll get my bump...one day :) :blush:

Congratulations again ladies and hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months 
:flower:
xxxx


----------



## xashleyx

kubb - hello :flower: i dont have any experiance with PCOS but just want to say! gooooooood luck and hope you get your :bfp: very soon! :dust: xxx


----------



## Kubb

Hiya!
Thank you! I really hope I do join you lot soon :) good luck with the birth, hooe it goes well for you :) xxxx


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Kubb said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> First of all, congratulations every single one of you with your beautiful bumps! :happydance: Jealous much?!?
> I don't mean to hijack the thread but I was just wondering if any of you have PCOS? Unfortunately I have it and it's such a pain! :cry: I'm 5ft 8 and 224kg, not ideal with PCOS but I'm working on it :) My partner and I have been TTC for 2 years & I'm currently on Clomid to help me ovulate so hopefully I'll be comparing bumps with you lucky ladies soon :)
> I'm just searching for encouragement :)
> 
> One day I'll get my bump...one day :) :blush:
> 
> Congratulations again ladies and hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months
> :flower:
> xxxx

Good luck to you, fingers crossed that you get your BFP and miracle very soon!:hugs:


----------



## fides

bumps are looking great, ladies!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hello Kub :flower: I don't have PCOS but know a girl that had quite severe PCOS and was told she wouldn't have children and she now has two boys through using clomid for a few cycles :D I have heard amazing things about clomid so good luck, you WILL get your bfp soon and will be joining us in here with a beautiful bump :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

me at 35 + 5
 



Attached Files:







SUNP0011.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## loolindley

Great bump Lincoln girl!!! My friend has a baby called Mia Grace. Such a pretty name! xx


----------



## xashleyx

here is my bump at 36+2 weeks :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00196-20110830-1135.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

30 week bump and the stretchies :( (the scar is from a didgy tattoo lol)

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg



https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/323/30wks.jpg


----------



## Kubb

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hello Kub :flower: I don't have PCOS but know a girl that had quite severe PCOS and was told she wouldn't have children and she now has two boys through using clomid for a few cycles :D I have heard amazing things about clomid so good luck, you WILL get your bfp soon and will be joining us in here with a beautiful bump :cloud9:
> 
> xx

Hiya! 

Thank you, that's cheered me up :) I'm just at the end of my Clomid cycle & waiting to hear from my FS about my blood tests but will test soon to see if I have a BFP, I'm very doubtful but I'm holding on to every hope I have :) 

I really, really hope I'll be joining you ladies soon :thumbup:

All of you ladies have such beautiful bumps!! :blush: So happy for you all :flower:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Everyone looks so great!!! Kubb, good luck to you!


----------



## Stormynights

cute bumps!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Good morning girls! Hope everyone is doing great! Here is my 30 weeks bump pic :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







30weeks.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## loolindley

Gorgeous bump pbuggy!


----------



## maratobe

everyone looks fantastic!! :)
here is my 29 week bump!
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/341218_10150367835833268_562093267_9912362_7641456_o.jpg


----------



## dan-o

AmandaLucsMom said:


> 36 Weeks! Getting close and as of Tuesday's appt I am 1 cm dilated. Progress compared to my first pregnancy in which I never dilated until induced post due date. Come on down and engage that head, baby!

Beautiful curvy bump hun, won't be long now then!! xx:flower:


----------



## dan-o

babyhopes2010 said:


> 30 week bump and the stretchies :( (the scar is from a didgy tattoo lol)
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/323/30wks.jpg

Lovely neat bump hun, can't belive you are 30 weeks now!! :yipee: Blimey! x


----------



## Ashley8806

29 Week Bumpy :)
 



Attached Files:







bump4.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5









bump5.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pbuggy2284

Ashley8806 said:


> 29 Week Bumpy :)

aww...Great pictures and bump!


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you!


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

Max Theo Ward
friday 2nd september 2011
11lb 3 1/2oz
and breastfeeding like a pro :D xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwwmax is gorgeous! what a big boy :) my baby weighed 3lb 7 at 28 weeks :shock:


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

ha ha oh dear!! lol! my babies always put on more than average at the end tho, so u will probs be ok! lol xxx


----------



## Kubb

Congratulations! He is beautiful!! :blush:
Of course he's breastfeeding like a pro, he's male! lol. :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations LeeLee! Max is gorgeous! xx


----------



## dynomyte

23 wks 1 day!

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m605/Sky_Turney/0831111620.jpg

You all have such lovely bumps!!


----------



## Froggi

dynomyte said:


> 23 wks 1 day!
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m605/Sky_Turney/0831111620.jpg
> 
> You all have such lovely bumps!!

Awww, love your cute bump!


----------



## Stormynights

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/ultrasoundphotos17/16w4djpg.jpg?t=1315101324


----------



## Froggi

Stormynights said:


> https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/ultrasoundphotos17/16w4djpg.jpg?t=1315101324

Cuuute.


----------



## Stormynights

Froggi said:


> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/ultrasoundphotos17/16w4djpg.jpg?t=1315101324
> 
> Cuuute.Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Froggi

Stormynights said:


> Froggi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/ultrasoundphotos17/16w4djpg.jpg?t=1315101324
> 
> Cuuute.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs:Click to expand...

yw


----------



## babyhopes2010

my tummy feels really heavy the last week,bit worried about my fluid levels


https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg
https://img32.imageshack.us/img32/919/31weeks.jpg


----------



## Froggi

babyhopes2010 said:


> my tummy feels really heavy the last week,bit worried about my fluid levels
> 
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg
> https://img32.imageshack.us/img32/919/31weeks.jpg

Aww.


----------



## sequeena

Just popping by to see how you girls are, love the bumps :flower:


----------



## Froggi

My little bump. 14 weeks 1 day.:happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Bump14Weeks1Day.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pbuggy2284

babyhopes2010 said:


> my tummy feels really heavy the last week,bit worried about my fluid levels
> 
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg
> https://img32.imageshack.us/img32/919/31weeks.jpg

Aww hang in there!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

xxxleeleexxx said:


> Max Theo Ward
> friday 2nd september 2011
> 11lb 3 1/2oz
> and breastfeeding like a pro :D xxx
> 
> View attachment 259499

Happy Birthday, Max! He is beautiful and my goodness, what a big boy! Congratulations and best wishes to the happy family!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> my tummy feels really heavy the last week,bit worried about my fluid levels
> 
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg
> https://img32.imageshack.us/img32/919/31weeks.jpg

Oh, I think you look great! Are you worried about high fluid levels? You dont look too big to me. I love your bump!


----------



## babyhopes2010

AmandaLucsMom said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> my tummy feels really heavy the last week,bit worried about my fluid levels
> 
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg
> https://img32.imageshack.us/img32/919/31weeks.jpg
> 
> Oh, I think you look great! Are you worried about high fluid levels? You dont look too big to me. I love your bump!Click to expand...

my tummy is huge my amnotic fluid levels are off the chart i have to have scans and consultant led care now :wacko:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> AmandaLucsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> my tummy feels really heavy the last week,bit worried about my fluid levels
> 
> 
> https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg
> https://img32.imageshack.us/img32/919/31weeks.jpg
> 
> Oh, I think you look great! Are you worried about high fluid levels? You dont look too big to me. I love your bump!Click to expand...
> 
> my tummy is huge my amnotic fluid levels are off the chart i have to have scans and consultant led care now :wacko:Click to expand...

Really? Wow, it doesnt look big at all for 31 weeks! Good luck, I know you must be worried. Please keep us updated. Hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

babyhopes you have polyhydramnios? I was the opposite. It'll be ok hun!!

I had a big tum despite only having 3cm of fluid most of the time. It's strange!


----------



## icclebump

lovely bumps girls


----------



## Jellycat

Leelee congratulations ! Very healthy weight


----------



## mindgames77

I am just posting to subscribe to this thread! Not pregnant yet, but ttc and am currently size 14 US!


----------



## Rhiana79

mindgames77 said:


> I am just posting to subscribe to this thread! Not pregnant yet, but ttc and am currently size 14 US!

Good luck with TTC - hope it happens for you soon xx


----------



## loolindley

Good luck Mindgames with your journey. xxx


----------



## fides

awww, the bumps are sooo cute!! i'm jealous!

Here are my recent two:

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/09081132wk-1.jpg

and good luck ttc, mind!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

38w 3d and totally feeling just that pregnant! I am praying he comes very soon! My little boy, Luc love posing with the belly!
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 34









38 weeks 4.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## loolindley

AmandaLucsMom - totally looking that pregnant too!!! What a gorgeous bump!!! xxx


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Thanks loolindley! I do love my pregnant body much better than my non pregnant one!


----------



## fides

amanda, i love the pic with your son!!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Thank you Fides! He loves to pose with baby brother and insisted on kissing my belly. He also says goodnight and gives him a kiss every night. I am very hopeful for a nice, easy transition once baby arrives.


----------



## Froggi

AmandaLucsMom said:


> 38w 3d and totally feeling just that pregnant! I am praying he comes very soon! My little boy, Luc love posing with the belly!

Awwww, toooooo cute!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

The results of my plus size bump! Meet Noah Alexandre Albert, born 9/13/11 weighing 7lbs 11.5oz and 20.5 inches long.
 



Attached Files:







MommyNoah2.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 13









Noah2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mindgames77

Congratulations! He's perfect!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Congrats!!!! :) He is adorable!!!


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations! He's lovely! xxx


----------



## xashleyx

congrats hun! he is beautiful xx


----------



## sequeena

Amanda WELL DONE! He is gorgeous! :D


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## gabbyskyy

AmandaLucsMom said:


> The results of my plus size bump! Meet Noah Alexandre Albert, born 9/13/11 weighing 7lbs 11.5oz and 20.5 inches long.

You're really pretty! And you look great for just giving birth oh my!

Congrats on your gorgeous baby boy!


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations, I love the pic of the two of you beautiful


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

gabbyskyy and Jellycat, thank you so much! You should have seen me about 20 minutes later after the crazy sweats set in. My hubby had to put my hair up in a pony tail for me, not something he has ever done before and when I attempted to remove it later it was a dried up sweaty, knotted mess! It is crazy how quickly your body begins to release extra fluids and such!


----------



## Froggi

Congrats on the beautiful baby!


----------



## Froggi

Thought I'd share my 16 week and 1 day bump.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Bump16Weeks1Day2.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xashleyx

here is my 39 week bump, please excuse the nakedness and the stretch marks :blush:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00231-20110912-1346.jpg


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

xashleyx, your bump looks great! Baby will be here soon!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Froggi said:


> Thought I'd share my 16 week and 1 day bump.:happydance:

Yay, you look lovely!:thumbup:


----------



## Froggi

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Froggi said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share my 16 week and 1 day bump.:happydance:
> 
> Yay, you look lovely!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you.:flower:


----------



## Froggi

xashleyx said:


> here is my 39 week bump, please excuse the nakedness and the stretch marks :blush:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00231-20110912-1346.jpg

Awww! You're baby will be here anyday now!:happydance:


----------



## greeneyes26

Ok here is an early pic at 12w+4days i know some of it is bloat but ive really filled out alot the past week, i cant suck in my gut anymore lol
 



Attached Files:







My pics 124.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Froggi

greeneyes26 said:


> Ok here is an early pic at 12w+4days i know some of it is bloat but ive really filled out alot the past week, i cant suck in my gut anymore lol

Cute.


----------



## xashleyx

Froggi said:


> xashleyx said:
> 
> 
> here is my 39 week bump, please excuse the nakedness and the stretch marks :blush:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00231-20110912-1346.jpg
> 
> Awww! You're baby will be here anyday now!:happydance:Click to expand...

TOMOROW!!!! :shock: :haha:


----------



## BabyDeacon

Last scan was at 34 week esitmated 5lb 13oz!!!
35+1

35+5


----------



## loolindley

Some more lush bumps! Greeneyes, I am so jealous! I am 14 weeks tomorrow, and still no bump! I think I will be waiting a while!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Nice pictures girls! My last ultrasound I was measuring 5pd at 32 weeks.


----------



## Jellycat

At my 34 weeks Lo was weighing in at 5lb 10oz when he was born at 13 days overdue he weighed 8lb 13 1/2oz which I think is ok


----------



## greeneyes26

loolindley said:


> Some more lush bumps! Greeneyes, I am so jealous! I am 14 weeks tomorrow, and still no bump! I think I will be waiting a while!

well to be honest i thought it would take longer to show where im plus sized but its getting bigger lol my dr says where i had a mmc in may and got pregnant again in july that my body was all prepared for baby thats why im showing faster? donno im just happy things r progressing nicely this time :)

Lovely pics ladies! Loving all the beautiful bumps :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

WELL HELLO LADIES!! i woke up this morning.... and i have my own tray!!!

please excuse my stretch marks (i know some dont like them i <3 them!)
 



Attached Files:







36+1.1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pbuggy2284

Hey girls...I havent posted here in a while but here are my pictures. First one is 30 weeks second is 33 weeks and 3rd is just up top view. My stomach seemed to shrink:shrug:
I hope I havent dropped yet, its way to early :cry:
She is head down but I think she was at 30 weeks too.
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 13









33weeks.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 10









33weekstop.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4


----------



## prettymomtobe

37 weeks :) I feel like I just look fat lol


https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/dog_lover3137/photo-9.jpg


----------



## pbuggy2284

I can see a bump :)


----------



## xashleyx

well i had my little girl on 20/9/11 at 5.54pm weighing 8lbs, she is just gorgeous, im a bit sore from my operation but im coping :) xx
 



Attached Files:







310311_10150292443140796_504405795_8140175_1647029401_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pbuggy2284

Aww Congrats!!!! Shes adorble!


----------



## Lisa2701

She's GORGEOUS! Congrats honey :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Ashley, she is beautiful, congratulations!

pbuggy, you look great! I wouldnt worry about dropping early, it really doesnt mean baby will come too soon.

prettymomtobe, I can totally see your bump! You dont look fat! I felt huge this time around, but a healthy baby is in your belly and you look great!

BabyDecan, too funny! Love your bump and I miss my tray!


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations Ashley. Your daughter is beautiful! xxxx


----------



## greeneyes26

Congrats Ashley she is absolutely adorable!! :)


----------



## nlz2468

lovely bump pics girls! I'm really glad ive found this thread its just what ive needed to see plus size bumps like myself!
I have my 13 week scan tomorrow and if all goes well i will be very brave an post my wibble wobble lol! I have no bump just rolls of fat that i hope turn into a bump soon :)

thanks for sharing your pics girls!


----------



## valb

Oh I cant tell you how timely finding this thread is. I am TTC and I am a UK size 22/24 and I have been laying a lot of blame at my lack of baby on my weight. Last night I caught sight of myself in the large window after dark and I was despairing at my large body and little head popped on top. You ladies have really cheered me up, I wish I could scoop you all up and bring you to my house for tea and cake lol. I hope to post here myself one day soon.
V
xxx


----------



## nlz2468

valb said:


> Oh I cant tell you how timely finding this thread is. I am TTC and I am a UK size 22/24 and I have been laying a lot of blame at my lack of baby on my weight. Last night I caught sight of myself in the large window after dark and I was despairing at my large body and little head popped on top. You ladies have really cheered me up, I wish I could scoop you all up and bring you to my house for tea and cake lol. I hope to post here myself one day soon.
> V
> xxx

how lovely your message was to read :hugs:!

aww hun dont put your self down we come in all shapes and sizes and just goes to show there are ALOT of plus size pregnant ladies! I was thrilled myself when i came across this thread as im 13 weeks and i dont look pregnant and i prob wont show until around 6 months as my flabby tummy will hide the bump underneith! Now i have seen these pics plus size woman have posted it has put me in a possitive attitude and my time will come when my bump descides to pop out :haha:

wishing you all the luck in your ttc journey! Hope you get your bfp soon! x


----------



## loolindley

valb said:


> Oh I cant tell you how timely finding this thread is. I am TTC and I am a UK size 22/24 and I have been laying a lot of blame at my lack of baby on my weight. Last night I caught sight of myself in the large window after dark and I was despairing at my large body and little head popped on top. You ladies have really cheered me up, I wish I could scoop you all up and bring you to my house for tea and cake lol. I hope to post here myself one day soon.
> V
> xxx

When I got pregnant I was a 22/24. I have lost a stone and a half now, and about a size 20/22, but my 'B' is slowly turning into a 'D' iykwim!!!! Am very excited to think that hopefully in a few weeks I will definitely look pregnant rather than just fat! :rofl:

I really hope you get you bfp soon, and you get to post your bump pictures for the world to see! xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

my big fat bump!:wacko:

https://img836.imageshack.us/img836/6686/bump33wks.jpg


----------



## pbuggy2284

Dont get upset about your body and being plus size and pregnant. I was getting really upset around the second trimester because nothing fit and I couldnt find plus size in the US that were maternity. You're lucky to find size 16 in a regular store around here and that isnt maternity!
By the third trimester I started not to care and my bump keeps growing. I keep getting...Wow are you having twins! which pisses me off but then again I thought I would never show. 
Hang in there girls its going to be a crazy 9 months but the outcome will be wonderfull!


----------



## fides

awww, congrats, ashley!

My husband took this one on my birthday, so it's a 34 week, and a different shirt than my progression pics, but i'll post it anyway...

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/P9230006.jpg


----------



## maratobe

my 33 week bump compared to 31 weeks! i grew LOADS!!
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/31weeks-1.jpg
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/33weeks3-1-1.jpg


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi,

I havent posted here for ageeeeessss!!

Heres my bump today at 23+6
 



Attached Files:







24 side..jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## loolindley

Fab Bump welsh mum, and happy V day! x


----------



## Froggi

18 week and 1 day bump!
 



Attached Files:







Bump18Weeks1Day2.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

You ladies all look great! I miss my bump!


----------



## Vixx

Fab bumps ladies!

Can't wait until mine shows :happydance:


----------



## thentherewere

:cry: I just tried to post my bump pic but can't because I'm new and haven't posted enough. Loving other people's pics though - will hopefully be able to share soon.

Amy x


----------



## mindgames77

I don't think that could effect it? Try making an account on photobucket.com and posting that way. 

You just copy and past the IMG link.


----------



## thentherewere

If you have done under 10 posts it won't let you post links to avoid spam...


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

thentherewere said:


> If you have done under 10 posts it won't let you post links to avoid spam...

Find random threads to post to, like introduce yourself, join your birth month group, congratulate a few people...we want to see that bump!:thumbup:


----------



## thentherewere

Woohoo I can post!

I'm Amy, 26 and was a size 16 ish before catching. Fairly new to the forum as I was also on the Verity boards for ladies with PCOS. We are due 10th March 2012 after using DuoFertility monitoring. Very excited, it is the first grandchild on both sides and much anticipated after a miscarriage last January.

https://walthamabbeybookgroup.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/bump1-e1317827313820.jpg

This is me (sorry it's huge lol) at 17 weeks and 3 days :)


----------



## loolindley

Lush bump, and congrats Amy. xxx


----------



## Ashley8806

SOrry for the quality of the picture, and for the undies lol, but this is 34 Weeks!
 



Attached Files:







1004112258.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mindgames77

Both of you ladies look fantastic!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Look great girls!


----------



## greeneyes26

Beautiful bumps ladies! Here is my newest pic @ 15+2 not a big change but rounding out a lil more :)
 



Attached Files:







15+2.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Everyone is lookin good! Now I'm missing my bump more! I've started wearing my baby in a Baby K'tan and it makes me feel like I have my bump back!
 



Attached Files:







noahktan.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## maratobe

everyone looks fantastic!!
amanda you look great and bub is gorgeous! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

35 week pot pic! i blurred out stretchies as there nasty :(

https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/5286/35wks.jpg

https://img257.imageshack.us/img257/9638/35wkbump.jpg


----------



## pbuggy2284

Aww look at your little bub!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Here is my 35 week picture
 



Attached Files:







35weeks.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

babyhopes2010 said:


> 35 week pot pic! i blurred out stretchies as there nasty :(
> 
> https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/5286/35wks.jpg
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/img257/9638/35wkbump.jpg

Lovely round bump! The stretch marks are not nasty, they are the sign of your body nurturing and growing a life. Be proud of them, you are beautiful!:flower:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

pbuggy2284 said:


> Here is my 35 week picture

You look so good! Wow, baby will be here very soon! Are you all ready?


----------



## pbuggy2284

AmandaLucsMom said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my 35 week picture
> 
> You look so good! Wow, baby will be here very soon! Are you all ready?Click to expand...

Thanks. I dont think I am..lol. I think she is going to come sooner. Im getting painful braxton hicks..usually around 5 a day and now back pains that last around 5-6 min. 
I still dont have my bags packed!!! I have everything else done but I think that would make it real that Im going to have to go through a lot of pain soon! 
How are you feeling?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I am so glad I found this thread! I love seeing other plus size bumps like mine! Anyone have any suggestions on what to wear to make a B look more like a D? 
I am almost 20wks and I got an indent right at my belly button that i wanna smooth out somehow.... :shrug: I bought a be mine band on amazon but it is too thin of material so it just goes with the grooves of my body lol....


----------



## Jellycat

I would wear empire shape tops ie tight round boobs then loose over tummy this would make me look rounded instead if B. Especially as my b never fully disappeared when pregnant. I avoided tight tshirts.

I bought belly bands from next which did help cover my belly button indent.

Great bumps ladies


----------



## nlz2468

This thread is brilliant! And you all have lovely bumps! Im 15weeks tomorrow with my first baby. I'm a size 14-16 and i have a B shape tummy when will my B Start looking a D shape i keep thinking i'm never going to show x


----------



## pbuggy2284

Maternity pants are great for rounding out the B. I got a belly band I still wear from motherhood maternity. I wish I bought it earlier then 26 weeks


----------



## loolindley

My B has had me in tears this morning. I am only 16 weeks, so not really expecting a big bump yet, but it just looks no different from before I was pregnant. As soon as I put my maternity trousers on, it seems to mould the fat into a bump, and I feel pregnant, but unless I have them on, I just feel the same old fat me. Sorry, I'm having a down on myself day :cry:


----------



## pbuggy2284

loolindley said:


> My B has had me in tears this morning. I am only 16 weeks, so not really expecting a big bump yet, but it just looks no different from before I was pregnant. As soon as I put my maternity trousers on, it seems to mould the fat into a bump, and I feel pregnant, but unless I have them on, I just feel the same old fat me. Sorry, I'm having a down on myself day :cry:

O hun, dont get upset :( I didnt have much at 15 weeks either and look at me now! :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks pbuggy. You really do have a fab bump. When did you pop? Do you mind me asking what size you are? I'm a uk 20, but have massivly stretched out skin from yoyo dieting from the past 10 years. I'm just feeling like I'll have a B forever!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Here are progression pictures for you. Hopefully I can get them so its says the week too. Strangers didnt notice I was pregnant till about 30 weeks. I really poped around 20 23 weeks. Most of my earlier pictures I hiked up my jeans to go over my top B so it looked rounder :) if I didn't have maternity pants on or like 3 shirts, It just looked like I was rollie pollie...**Would only let me upload 5 pictures at a time
12 weeks

14 weeks

16 weeks

17 weeks

20 weeks


----------



## pbuggy2284

23 weeks

24 weeks 5 days

26 weeks

28 weeks

30 weeks


----------



## loolindley

Pbuggy, thank you so much :hugs: Wow, there is such a noticable pop at 20-23 weeks, and thats less than 4 weeks away for me, so I might get a bump soon! I think I am just going to stick to my maternity jeans from now, because at least I look a little bit pregnant in them!!!

Thats really helpful. Thank you again. xx


----------



## pbuggy2284

You're welcome :)


----------



## Kubb

*ALL* of you have such beautiful bumps! :blush:
So jealous! xxx


----------



## fides

alright - finally have some off my camera, so here's every two weeks, 20 - 36 weeks:

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/08121128wk-1.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/100711165736wk-1.jpg


----------



## NatashaZ

Here's my addition to the thread!

First picture is about 6 weeks. Second picture is about 15.

One thing I've noticed that bothers me is that my upped belly, the padding of fat over my ribs, has gotten much harder and thicker... is this normal? Feels like things are pushing upwards... would love some input!!!

BTW I started at 5'7" and 273 lbs. I'm currently around 283 lbs.
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 26









15.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## pbuggy2284

It's very normal. That and the top of my B was getting bigger then the bottom up unrolled around 20 weeks


----------



## maratobe

35 weeks!!

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMG_0253-1.jpg


----------



## 05mummy07

This was my 28+4 plus size bumpy, however I've now lost over 28lbs this pregancy which I just can't fathom, I've been trying to lose weight for years! With my previous pregnancies I gained over 40lbs with both! 

https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/284.jpg

All your bumps are looking gorgeous, not long for us all now xx


----------



## fides

fabulous bumps, ladies!!


----------



## Ashley8806

05mummy07 said:


> This was my 28+4 plus size bumpy, however I've now lost over 28lbs this pregancy which I just can't fathom, I've been trying to lose weight for years! With my previous pregnancies I gained over 40lbs with both!
> 
> https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp149/starxmaterial_x/284.jpg
> 
> All your bumps are looking gorgeous, not long for us all now xx

I know how you feel about the weight loss! I have lost 32 so far :) And dieted before pregnancy and couldn't lose more than 5-10 here n there lol Your bump looks great!


----------



## loolindley

Great bumps ladies!

I'm starting to get one!!! Huzzah! :happydance: Still wont post it until my B evens out!!!!


----------



## Stormynights

great bumps! I need to take another picture, haven't take one since 16 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Here's one from last week. My bump growth is starting to slow down now I'm getting closer to pushing this baby out and he/she is dropping!

Gorgeous bumps ladies, keep 'em coming!

36 week bump pic xx
 



Attached Files:







36weeks.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## maratobe

36 week big belly!!!!
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/36weeks9-1.jpg


----------



## pbuggy2284

Nice pictures!! Same here with growth slowing down :( but 3 weeks and shes out!


----------



## loolindley

You're full term pbuggy! Congrats :flower:


----------



## pbuggy2284

loolindley said:


> You're full term pbuggy! Congrats :flower:

Thanks, Im actually so excited, but I think she is coming soon. I woke up at 4:30am and im still ready to go.. :)


----------



## fides

great bumps!

i need to take my 38 week one... will post after i do. :)


----------



## Stormynights

Lovely bumps!! I haven't taken a bump picture since 16 weeks! But I took one tonight! :) 

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/ultrasoundphotos17/23weeks.jpg?t=1319169784

for comparison! 

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/ultrasoundphotos17/16w4djpg.jpg?t=1315101324


----------



## fides

cute, stormy! love that top!

okay - now i have 20-38 weeks, every other week (and, as always, i'm not pushing out on any of them):

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/08121128wk-1.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/10191138wk-1.jpg


----------



## Mamof1

:hi: Size 18 BMI 44 here :(.

1st 3rd trimester piccy...27+5
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/27weeks.jpg


----------



## maratobe

Gorgeous bellies girls!! :)


----------



## islanzadi

hello everyone! just letting you know this thread has given me heaps of confidence. i'm a size uk 18 and 12 weeks pregnant atm and i thought i will never get a bump, i can feel it at the moment but i don't think i will be showing a bump for a while.

i'm not particularly worried about looking pregnant as with my belly i can look about 20 weeks even now :| i would just like a bump!


----------



## nlz2468

im 17 weeks now and still no bump :( hoping it pops soon x


----------



## babyhopes2010

*full term bump*
https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/571/dscn1916t.jpg
https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/5869/dscn1920s.jpg


----------



## Mamof1

Aww you have a lovely teeny weeny bumpy!!


----------



## mummy2lola

babyhopes2010 said:


> *full term bump*
> https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/571/dscn1916t.jpg
> https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/5869/dscn1920s.jpg

wow hun ur bump stayed quite compact,just like u wanted :thumbup: baby is being nice to u lol xx


----------



## Ashley8806

Well ladies, I had my little girl! Here is the story https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/776284-my-baby-girl-hayleigh-born-36w0d-pics-added.html

enjoy your bumps and take lots of pics! i didnt get any real good ones and she unexpectedly arrived :( so no keepsakes for me!


----------



## auraobie

My first attempt at posting a bump...16 weeks and starting to resemble baby rather than just belly (hopefully) :blush:
 



Attached Files:







388955_10150348092982001_505087000_8729476_1883155077_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## greeneyes26

Here is my latest pic at 18+6
 



Attached Files:







18+6.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mamof1

Bump progression :D
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/Picnikcollage.jpg


----------



## auraobie

gorgeous ladies :)


----------



## Jellycat

Mamof1 your bump pics are great I never looked like that until I was full term :-( I so want a proper bump like yours next time I'm pregnant


----------



## majored

Your bumps look great, will post mine in a while..x


----------



## future_numan

I was here a couple of years ago when I was pregnant with my daughter.. I am happy to be back again..
I am 5'2" and 180lbs ( lost some weight due to MS) haven't got much to show yet but will post a pic soon.


----------



## future_numan

future_numan said:


> Here is my 25 week update...I'm starting to feel huge..can't even think what I'm going to be like in another ten weeks...lol.

Here's a flash back for me... almost exactly 2 yrs ago to the day.. time flies:dohh:

Awww, it does mshow the picture :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

Eek I'm back on this thread already! Doesn't seem like that long ago I was posting my Holly Bump pics! Here is my first bump/bloat pic of bump number 2 at 10 weeks. Popped out much sooner this pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







10 week bump crop.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ArmyWife1984

https://i39.tinypic.com/qzryc4.jpg

Starting to poke out a lil more and more. Im hoping my lil B indent will start pushing out more :thumbup:


----------



## fides

yay for all the great bump shots!

Here's my 40 week one (hopefully won't have one for 41, lol!):
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/11031140wk.jpg

and, for comparison, every other week before 40:
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/08121128wk-1.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/10191138wk-1.jpg


----------



## ArmyWife1984

24Wk pictures. I cant wait to have a big bump!
 



Attached Files:







20111106_124727.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2









20111106_125359.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## nlz2468

You ladies give me hope so thankyou for sharing your wonderful bump pics. I'm 19 weeks and no sign of a bump its hidden under my fabby B shape tummy. :( I can't wait to have a visible round D shape bump I just look fat at the mo!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> You ladies give me hope so thankyou for sharing your wonderful bump pics. I'm 19 weeks and no sign of a bump its hidden under my fabby B shape tummy. :( I can't wait to have a visible round D shape bump I just look fat at the mo!

I know what u mean. When I sit down I have a double layer burger going on. My bump is still hidden in my flab..it just seems the flab is starting to push out more..we will have our moment of lovely big bumpness hopefully in time for the holidays! Just in time to share with the family


----------



## loolindley

nlz2468 said:


> You ladies give me hope so thankyou for sharing your wonderful bump pics. I'm 19 weeks and no sign of a bump its hidden under my fabby B shape tummy. :( I can't wait to have a visible round D shape bump I just look fat at the mo!

 Mine is exactly the same. I'm a size 20/22 (uk), and when I wear my bump band and maternity jeans, it looks lovely, but as soon as I take them off I want to cry, because it's just fat with something pushing it out.

It doesn't help that recently I can't stop eating, and all the bad things too. I feel like I am just putting on extra fat to hide the baby. Its rubbish.


----------



## auraobie

17 weeks :flower:
 



Attached Files:







384605_10150357237717001_505087000_8793666_2046525600_n.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Katielouisa

Hey Ladies, 

I was wondering if you could help me! I'm thinking I hae a B bump but I don't know how as I was only a size 10 on top and 12 on the bottom 14 in jeans! And its getting me really down that its not some perfect round bump I imagined and I hae not seen a bump shaped like this before! and I'm hating being pregnant because of it:cry:

I don't get any hang oer on my bump like underneath etc its all hard all oer except my belly dips in above my belly button then back out :nope: my uterus is now oer my belly button so I really dont understand why it hasn't popped out yet people said it would and my midwife had no idea why it happened!

Anyway here's a pic of it!what do you think :flow:
 



Attached Files:







snapshot-42.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mamof1

As you get bigger it will pop out, your uterus will just grow outwards from now :D x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Those of you with B bumps, don't worry, they will pop out! I had a B bump last time til around 28 weeks, then it popped out to a nice round one :)


----------



## maratobe

i had a B bump until about 30 weeks then my belly was out and proud! you all look wonderful :)


----------



## loolindley

Thanks ladies! It's nice to know from experienced mums that it will happen at some point! x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks for sharing your experiences ladies with b bumps! :flower:
It's nice to know B Bellies eventually fade away.. for now though maternity jeans help and belly bands... Or when I slouch whenever I sit it looks like a beautiful D :)

Katielouisa: I am similar to you as well. I was a 12-14 size jeans pre-pregnancy and have the beginnings of a B bump forming. but WOW I LOVE your bump. For 25wks you are showing very nicely. Im a week behind you and my bump is still hiding somewhat.


----------



## Katielouisa

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences ladies with b bumps! :flower:
> It's nice to know B Bellies eventually fade away.. for now though maternity jeans help and belly bands... Or when I slouch whenever I sit it looks like a beautiful D :)
> 
> Katielouisa: I am similar to you as well. I was a 12-14 size jeans pre-pregnancy and have the beginnings of a B bump forming. but WOW I LOVE your bump. For 25wks you are showing very nicely. Im a week behind you and my bump is still hiding somewhat.

Aww thanks! I'm really not that keen on it! Ended up crying last night about it lol my oh thinks its perfectly round and thinks the dip is nothing its just cos my belly button hasn't popped out to make it look round!! I wasn't big though that's what really getting at me prob had a tennie amount of podge on my gut before I got pregnant! I hope it rounds out soon next time i get pregnant I'm hoping im alot skinner then I started out so I don't go through this again! Women who was bigger then me pre pregnancy that I know still get that perfect D aswell ergh! Oh well I think I need to accept it but I just can't kind of thing...


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Katielouisa said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences ladies with b bumps! :flower:
> It's nice to know B Bellies eventually fade away.. for now though maternity jeans help and belly bands... Or when I slouch whenever I sit it looks like a beautiful D :)
> 
> Katielouisa: I am similar to you as well. I was a 12-14 size jeans pre-pregnancy and have the beginnings of a B bump forming. but WOW I LOVE your bump. For 25wks you are showing very nicely. Im a week behind you and my bump is still hiding somewhat.
> 
> Aww thanks! I'm really not that keen on it! Ended up crying last night about it lol my oh thinks its perfectly round and thinks the dip is nothing its just cos my belly button hasn't popped out to make it look round!! I wasn't big though that's what really getting at me prob had a tennie amount of podge on my gut before I got pregnant! I hope it rounds out soon next time i get pregnant I'm hoping im alot skinner then I started out so I don't go through this again! Women who was bigger then me pre pregnancy that I know still get that perfect D aswell ergh! Oh well I think I need to accept it but I just can't kind of thing...Click to expand...

Awww, you shouldn't cry. I would love to have a bump like that when I hit 25wks. Fingers crossed :thumbup:
Having a bump is better than not having one at all and you definetly have a bump. 
I'm hoping my lil pudgy belly starts pushing outwards more and look more bumpy. Right now I can still hide it very well.

I wasn't big either to begin with. 5'9-160lbs. Pretty average. I had a little pudge too underneath my belly button pre pregnancy but not much.
I had a feeling though I would get a B Bump..since I always had the lil pudge hanging around since puberty. 
Oh well what can we do...I still rock my B bump when I'm out in public.


----------



## future_numan

I was a size 16 pre-pregnancy ( 180lbs , 5'2" tall) 
I did lose about 13 lbs in my first tri, but I think I have put about 5lbs back on.
Here is my "bump" taken today @ 14 weeks.. this is my 5th pregnancy:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P1070165.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Stormynights

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/ultrasoundphotos17/26weeks.jpg?t=1320811945


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Lovely bump ladies!!
I hope to have a bump like that by 26wks! 
It's still hard to con my husband into doing things for me... :haha:
Once I get that bump, I will make him my maid.... I cant wait!!!!! :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Not the best pic, but here's my 11 weeker!
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## karla1

hello ladies and thanks for sharing i am just starting to show but it is a very very B shape glad to see i will round out eventually xx


----------



## Stormynights

My OH doesn't care about my bump, he still wont be my maid! :cry: :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

My 15 & 30 Week bump

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/15-30.jpg


----------



## future_numan

:thumbup:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gorgeous bumps ladies!!


----------



## Katielouisa

Still got my B at 26 weeks! do they actually go? I know I look pregnant as people keep asking but I want a big fat D LOL x


----------



## greeneyes26

Ive still got my B too but i notice its popping out further and further every day so i hope i get that D bump!


----------



## loolindley

Katielouisa said:


> Still got my B at 26 weeks! do they actually go? I know I look pregnant as people keep asking but I want a big fat D LOL x

And me!!!! I don't know what size you are, but I'm a 20/22, and my B is so 'deep' that I don't think it will ever go! :sad2: Aaaah well, I guess it's my fault for eating all the pies in the first place!!! :rofl:


----------



## Katielouisa

Ahh im still a size ten on top! so god knows! I'm not actually plus sized but my bumps saying diffrent! I don't know if it's cos my belly button is so far back thats what caused this shape! god knows!x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Here is my B today.....lol what a B*%*$!!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







untitled2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Stormynights

I don't think mine was ever "B" shaped, but I'm plus size. It's a little flat in the middle, but doesn't actually indent at all, nor has it ever.
I don't know what causes the "B" shape?? :shrug:

Edit: If I wear maternity jeans though, it makes my tummy indent! So in all my pics I'm wearing regular jeans unbuttoned. :haha:


----------



## Katielouisa

Hmm it's odd mine's fading slowly now it just looks less then it does on that pic for some reason pictures make it look x10 worse and bigger... I think it will pop out soon hopefully the baby will budge her little ass and go from transverse to higher up lol! I ended out going to mothercare yday and buying bump bands in a small! and some maternity leggings! Somehow cos I hae a plus size shaped bump I think I must be in denial about my size but I got told they was my right size! God so confusing! x


----------



## cerrie311

Popping in from baby club :flower: I just love baby bumps and you all look GREAT! I just want to tell you that if you have a B bump. It will become a D :) I have a deep B haha (size 22 US) and It was totally gone at 30 weeks pregnant here are some pics so you can see :) :flower:

Start and finish
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb101/Cerrie311/386lastdayofbump-1-1.jpg

29 Weeks

Naked 34 weeks :blush:

In the mean time ladies full panel maternity pants, and maternity shirts work wonders...Good luck x
 



Attached Files:







29 w 3.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5









34and4 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nlz2468

I'm 20weeks and size 16 and have a horrible B shape belly, still no sign of a bump i just look like I have 2 tyres of fat because of the indent B shape at my belly button. *sigh* :(


----------



## AKsFamily

future_numan said:


> I was a size 16 pre-pregnancy ( 180lbs , 5'2" tall)
> I did lose about 13 lbs in my first tri, but I think I have put about 5lbs back on.
> Here is my "bump" taken today @ 14 weeks.. this is my 5th pregnancy:happydance:

Very nice bump. I was wondering, did you lose weight in the first tri with your other pregnancies?


----------



## future_numan

AKsFamily said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I was a size 16 pre-pregnancy ( 180lbs , 5'2" tall)
> I did lose about 13 lbs in my first tri, but I think I have put about 5lbs back on.
> Here is my "bump" taken today @ 14 weeks.. this is my 5th pregnancy:happydance:
> 
> Very nice bump. I was wondering, did you lose weight in the first tri with your other pregnancies?Click to expand...

No, I never have before. This is by far my weirdest pregnancy.
I have lost weight, I really haven't much of a hunger at all even though I am now in my second tri.
I am thirsty all the time tho...


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Me at 25wks today! I cant wait til he finally pops out more. I read that taller woman take longer to show, must be the case for me since im 5'10
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-13 15.46.58.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1









2011-11-13 15.56.25.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7









2011-11-13 15.57.24.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8









2011-11-13 16.05.32.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## greeneyes26

here is my latest bump pic, cant wait for this B to become a D :)
 



Attached Files:







21+1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I took these last night and the clothed one this morning.

I have come to accept the B but I can't wait til the B pushes out more. It's still hidden pretty well when I am clothed.
 



Attached Files:







untitled3.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9









untitled5.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 7









untitled6.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Katielouisa

Has anyone got any B bump progression pics? I'm 27 weeks tomo and feeling like a forever B LOL x


----------



## Ginaerhol

31+4 and 32+5


----------



## future_numan

Here I am at 15 weeks 3 days...
 



Attached Files:







xmas 001.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Froggi

aww cuteeee bumps


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Me today at 26wks! My b bump seems to have faded a bit and looks to be rounding out more!
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-20 21.27.29.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 2









2011-11-20 21.28.54.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emzywemzy

Katielouisa said:


> Has anyone got any B bump progression pics? I'm 27 weeks tomo and feeling like a forever B LOL x

Here are my progression pics from last pregnancy, the B does go eventually!

23 weeks

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/31629_10150196185680473_743965472_12356314_1660144_n.jpg

29 weeks

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/28789_10150222293420473_743965472_13042168_6979444_n.jpg

32 weeks

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/35435_10150234648900473_743965472_13406688_5647055_n.jpg

33 weeks

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/36408_10150240173300473_743965472_13556232_3979098_n.jpg

37 weeks

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/40341_10150258579320473_743965472_14095228_4331124_n.jpg

hth x


----------



## Emzywemzy

And here is my 13 weeker from this pregnany! I am huge already!!
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## maratobe

my B bump progression 
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/18weeks4-1.jpg
18 weeks
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMG_0159-1.jpg
22 weeks
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/DSCF0219-1.jpg
26 weeks
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/31weeks-1.jpg
31 weeks
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/33weeks3-1-1.jpg
33 weeks
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/36weeks9-1.jpg
35 weeks
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/372weeks1-1.jpg
37 weeks!
:D miss my bump!!!!


----------



## future_numan

Everyone looks great:thumbup:


----------



## nlz2468

I wish i could post my picture but i still don't have a bump and im 21+3 now getting really fustrated now wish i would look pregnant but i just look fat with a horrible B shaped tummy no bump in sight....*sigh* :(
x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> I wish i could post my picture but i still don't have a bump and im 21+3 now getting really fustrated now wish i would look pregnant but i just look fat with a horrible B shaped tummy no bump in sight....*sigh* :(
> x

It took a really long time for me too. Even when I was 20wks-24wks I still looked pretty normal to me and had the same B shape belly I had pre pregnancy. When I told everyone at work I was 6months, no one believed me because I looked the same. I just now noticed this past week some growth spurts in my body. It hurts so bad when I laugh, sneeze, stretch so I think I must be just starting to grow more.

Just this last week, 25-26wks, My uterus has came over my belly button about 2inches finally and I notice now is starting to push outwards.
I know its different for everyone but once your uterus rises more and pushes outwards, you will start to show more and more. You're still in the early start of growth..Some women are lucky and get the bumps very early but from what I read online it generally occurs between months 5-7 for major growth.
:hugs:


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> It took a really long time for me too. Even when I was 20wks-24wks I still looked pretty normal to me and had the same B shape belly I had pre pregnancy. When I told everyone at work I was 6months, no one believed me because I looked the same. I just now noticed this past week some growth spurts in my body. It hurts so bad when I laugh, sneeze, stretch so I think I must be just starting to grow more.
> 
> Just this last week, 25-26wks, My uterus has came over my belly button about 2inches finally and I notice now is starting to push outwards.
> I know its different for everyone but once your uterus rises more and pushes outwards, you will start to show more and more. You're still in the early start of growth..Some women are lucky and get the bumps very early but from what I read online it generally occurs between months 5-7 for major growth.
> :hugs:

Thanks hun :hugs:

I know everyone shows at different times i just guess i have serious bump envy and i wish i would show already!

the majority of woman have lovely blooming bumps by now but i must be one of the late bloomers...pffft! :growlmad: 

i have my 25 week appt with midwife in 4 weeks time and i'm really worried that shes going to say my fundal height is low or comment on my no showing belly.....as i have no bump :(

If it wasn't for my 20 week scan last week i would be a nervous wreck worrying but the scan showed everything was well with the baby....where on earth he is hiding i don't know??...:shrug: 

p.s i love seeing your progression pics its nice to relate to and keep me feeling possitive :) x


----------



## nlz2468

Ok here goes.... me today at 21+3weeks cringe!:cry:

1st pic is with my B shaped belly hate this! just look fat
https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/522/picture0009c.jpg

2nd pic is when i lift my flab up i can kinda see a hardish bulge/bump :shrug:
https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/9945/picture0004sj.jpg

3rd pic is lying down belly looks flabby and squishy!
https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1376/picture0010t.jpg

4th pic is lying down again but lifting my flab up then i feel a roundish small bump
https://img26.imageshack.us/img26/2746/picture0012hg.jpg

still don't look pregnant just fat :nope: x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow, You look more pregnant than i do!!! I'm jealous of your bump!! You definetly have an outwards bump progressing! At 20wks your uterus is at your belly button so from where your at, at 21, your bump will continue to rise and push out.
Your Bump laying down looks exactly like mine does when I lay! and I'm 26wks!


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Wow, You look more pregnant than i do!!! I'm jealous of your bump!! You definetly have an outwards bump progressing! At 20wks your uterus is at your belly button so from where your at, at 21, your bump will continue to rise and push out.
> Your Bump laying down looks exactly like mine does when I lay! and I'm 26wks!

Thanks hun if i didn't have the extra layer of fat then i know i would have a little round bump but because ive piled loads of weight on its covering all my belly so its horrible and wobberly nothing like a baby bump my own fault for eating so much crap this pregnancy i was a size 12 pre pregnancy and i'm now a size 16 and only 5 months into my pregnancy....i reckon i have gained 21lbs or more already i know shocking! :nope: x


----------



## jess181989

Really cool to see all these gorgeous bumps ladies :). I dont have a photo of me yet, but I'll take one tomorrow- I was a size 18-20 pre pregnancy and my bump popped at 17 weeks ish. To anyone who is concerned they wont get a bump- you will!! I thought I wouldnt, but not a day as gone past without someone asking me 'when are you due?'. xx


----------



## future_numan

16 weeks:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







week 16 001.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## islanzadi

eek.. first bump pic for me.. i'm convinced i don't look pregnant yet!
17+2

https://i41.tinypic.com/242stvr.jpg


----------



## islanzadi

not sure how to edit! i'm a size 18-20 UK


----------



## sunshine20

I'm a us size 17 in jrs/14 in womens (i have no idea how that even works out...but anyway) I'm worried now that I'm going to have a "B" bump? It seems like from my research most women who have one had the B stomach before they got pregnant but some don't? I've always been on the bigger side but I'm also 5'11 but I do have a tummy. Not a B, no rolls, just looks like i'm pregnant if I stick it out the right way (and this was before I was pregnant!) I have a tilted uterus so I'm barely showing right now (12 weeks) but I can't help but worry if my bump will turn into a B instead of a D :/


----------



## nlz2468

ill be 22 weeks tomorrow and still no bump here :( Only when i lift my flabby belly up i can see and feel a hardish small bump but i can't walk around everywhere holding my flab up lol so my fat covers it and i don't have a bump showing at all i am really hoping i get a bump showing through my fat soon looks like a B shaped tummy still just like i was pre pregnancy! :( x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I've popped! 13+5, second baby x
 



Attached Files:







13+5.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## loolindley

NLZ, do what I do, and get a bump band (mataland/george do large ones). They mould my fat into a convincing preggo bump, and once I have got my over the bump jeans on, it looks fine!!! :xmas13: Ok, not so great when I take of my clothes, but it makes a massive difference to see my 'bump' and not my B!


----------



## nlz2468

loolindley said:


> NLZ, do what I do, and get a bump band (mataland/george do large ones). They mould my fat into a convincing preggo bump, and once I have got my over the bump jeans on, it looks fine!!! :xmas13: Ok, not so great when I take of my clothes, but it makes a massive difference to see my 'bump' and not my B!

i know what you mean hun i just have no bump underneith my fat either :haha: i will feel like i'm faking a bump if i get a bump band because theres nothing there anyway :cry: ahhh i give up maybe i'll never get a bump well not at this rate.....call me impatient but i sure wish i had something to show by now x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi everybody! Hope everyone is doing well. Here is my 27wk bump pics. The last pic is my naked bump when i sit down.
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-27 19.25.18.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6









2011-11-27 19.26.08.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8









2011-11-27 19.26.33.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7









2011-11-27 19.27.05.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Stormynights

Some piccy's of my bump.

I feel like I've shrunk? My avatar looks bigger, and I was only 23 weeks then. :/
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









front bump.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dontworry

It's the stripes, Stormy! They made your bump look a lot bigger. Your bump is fabulous! So jealous. I hope that when I'm pregnant I have a beautiful D bump like you ladies.


----------



## Mamof1

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/15-30.jpg

& today at 33+1

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/387070_10150485214742110_589237109_11108376_887997152_n.jpg

No growth! :(


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi everybody! Hope everyone is doing well. Here is my 27wk bump pics. The last pic is my naked bump when i sit down.

hun you are are just like me and i can really relate to your bump :thumbup:
when i sit down though mine is more tyres lol so your alot slimmer than me but i can see how we have the B shaped tummy and its driving me mad i'm 22+2 now and still no bump in sight :cry:

I would add a pic but theres just no change since my last pics :dohh:

love seeing your bump progression i can defo see it rounding more now xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mamof1 defo have grown, more full at the top this week!

Armywife your bump looks just like mine did last pregnancy, esp the sitting down one. Looks great! x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody! Hope everyone is doing well. Here is my 27wk bump pics. The last pic is my naked bump when i sit down.
> 
> hun you are are just like me and i can really relate to your bump :thumbup:
> when i sit down though mine is more tyres lol so your alot slimmer than me but i can see how we have the B shaped tummy and its driving me mad i'm 22+2 now and still no bump in sight :cry:
> 
> I would add a pic but theres just no change since my last pics :dohh:
> 
> love seeing your bump progression i can defo see it rounding more now xxClick to expand...

I can add more rolls to my bump if I want..lol certain positions make my b look like a triple B. I know what you mean when you say still no bump because its hard for me to see my bump too especially when I was around your weeks...underneath my belly button is pretty flabby..and thats where I feel him kick.
have u compared ur pics to ur pre pregnancy pics? When I do that for me I can def see weight gain in the mid section.
I cant wait for us to get bigger and finally have our bumps. 
Well off to the doctors now to check on lil one. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-28 13.52.05.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## auraobie

16, 17, 19 and 20 weeks. I think i am starting to notice some progression now...:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







388955_10150348092982001_505087000_8729476_1883155077_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8









384605_10150357237717001_505087000_8793666_2046525600_n.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 8









317863_10150377999327001_505087000_8876576_1442801341_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8









316649_10150391667407001_505087000_8921134_1336864793_n.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

love those bumps ladies hopefully ill join you soon!


----------



## Medzi

Love these bumps!!


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> I can add more rolls to my bump if I want..lol certain positions make my b look like a triple B. I know what you mean when you say still no bump because its hard for me to see my bump too especially when I was around your weeks...underneath my belly button is pretty flabby..and thats where I feel him kick.
> have u compared ur pics to ur pre pregnancy pics? When I do that for me I can def see weight gain in the mid section.
> I cant wait for us to get bigger and finally have our bumps.
> Well off to the doctors now to check on lil one. :hugs:

How did the doctors go yesterday? i have my 25 week midwife appointment in 3 weeks and im dreading it to be honest i think she will say something is wrong with me as i am lacking a bump! :cry:

xx


----------



## nlz2468

ok heres todays pics at 22+3 no change i don't think!

1st lying down
https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/1835/picture0001nt.jpg

2nd sitting up slightly
https://img259.imageshack.us/img259/6073/jhjsh.jpg

3rd sitting on the end of the bed
https://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7434/picture0005ox.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 14+2 bump x
 



Attached Files:







14+2.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> I can add more rolls to my bump if I want..lol certain positions make my b look like a triple B. I know what you mean when you say still no bump because its hard for me to see my bump too especially when I was around your weeks...underneath my belly button is pretty flabby..and thats where I feel him kick.
> have u compared ur pics to ur pre pregnancy pics? When I do that for me I can def see weight gain in the mid section.
> I cant wait for us to get bigger and finally have our bumps.
> Well off to the doctors now to check on lil one. :hugs:
> 
> How did the doctors go yesterday? i have my 25 week midwife appointment in 3 weeks and im dreading it to be honest i think she will say something is wrong with me as i am lacking a bump! :cry:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

The doctors went well, My Lil monkey man is doing great. She said I am measuring a lil bit ahead because of my extra cushiony weight :)

Dont worry, Even though our bumps aren't fully pronounced like some, our babies are still doing fine. They're just hibernating in our bumps.:baby:

Your bump pics. look just like mine did!! Trust me in a matter of weeks you will see it starting to push out more. When I use to sit down in weeks 20-23 my belly button would sink right in lol.....Now when I sit down my belly button doesn't sink into my rolls, its stays present...lol. So you will notice little things like that.


----------



## bther

I haven't posted here since I was 20-something weeks but wanted to post a piccie of me in labour at 41+6 weeks. 

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Dannikins85/fc838cb5.jpg


----------



## loolindley

bther, what a fantastic bump!!!!! Really gorgeous, but I bet you were glad when Zachary finally came out!!! :xmas13:

Would it be rude of me to ask what size you are? You look quite similar to me, thats why I ask, but my 'bump' is not as defined as yours! (I am only 24 weeks though!) x


----------



## bther

loolindley said:


> bther, what a fantastic bump!!!!! Really gorgeous, but I bet you were glad when Zachary finally came out!!! :xmas13:
> 
> Would it be rude of me to ask what size you are? You look quite similar to me, thats why I ask, but my 'bump' is not as defined as yours! (I am only 24 weeks though!) x

Thanks! It's weird not having a bump anymore. I actually really miss it! I do feel a lot lighter though!!

Pre pregnancy I was a size 22 on bottom and 16/18 on top. I could fit back into my pre preggo jeans now if I wanted to but they're really uncomfy so I live in jogging bottoms. I don't know if it's just because I had a Caesarean or whether this would've happened anyway but my overhang is a trillion times worse now. It's still very swollen though. Also, I never had a 'b' bump in pregnancy but I do now. Still early days and all that!


----------



## loolindley

Yep, we are the same (on the bottom anyway). Dont expect miracles hun! It's only been 3 weeks, and you have a lovely little boy to show for your efforts! In time (and with hard work...I hate that bit!!! :xmas13:), things will get back to normal. Congratulations again. x


----------



## greeneyes26

Here is my latest pic...not alot of difference from 2 weeks ago when i posted last.
 



Attached Files:







23+3.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Love seeing all the bumps Ladies!!!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. im so happy to be nearing the end and cant wait to meet my lil man.
Here I am today at 28wks. I dont notice much of a change from last wk but I defintely feel bigger.
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-04 17.16.27.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









2011-12-04 17.16.45.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3









2011-12-04 17.17.22.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2









2011-12-04 17.17.42.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dontworry

Your bumps are so beautiful! They really give me hope that I might have a nice one when I get pregnant!


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. im so happy to be nearing the end and cant wait to meet my lil man.
> Here I am today at 28wks. I dont notice much of a change from last wk but I defintely feel bigger.

I can see a change hun its deffo rounding abit more :thumbup:
I always check this thread to see your pics of bump progression :haha:

I am 23+2 now and still no change in my tummy *sigh*:dohh:

Cant wait to see next weeks pics

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Here's my 15 week bump :)

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387614_10151026953965473_743965472_21974507_1313721016_n.jpg


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. im so happy to be nearing the end and cant wait to meet my lil man.
> Here I am today at 28wks. I dont notice much of a change from last wk but I defintely feel bigger.
> 
> I can see a change hun its deffo rounding abit more :thumbup:
> I always check this thread to see your pics of bump progression :haha:
> 
> I am 23+2 now and still no change in my tummy *sigh*:dohh:
> 
> Cant wait to see next weeks pics
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Sometimes I think I see a major change in my belly, and then when I take pictures, I don't see any real big difference. *sigh*
I did wear a dress this weekend for a company christmas party and it made my belly look HUUUUGGGGGEE.
You should take weekly pictures too :) I'd love to see em. Also it's nice to look back on the pictures too, to see the bump progression.

Here's mine. Sorry its kind of small. I don't know how to make it bigger.
 



Attached Files:







untitledbump[1].jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 48


----------



## greeneyes26

Here is my progression from the first pic i took, not a big difference but u can see the growth...i think lol
 



Attached Files:







12+4.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6









15+2.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6









18+6.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7









21+1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









23+3.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ArmyWife1984

You can defintely see growth from the 12 to 23wks. Lovely Bump and awesome progression pics!


----------



## kcbmama

Thought I'd add my bump...finally...am currently size 26 - this pic was taken at 37+5 wks


----------



## nlz2468

Hi Girls heres my progression pics so far!

To be honest i cant seen any change in my belly and these pics look like its going bigger but i cant be sure if thats the baby or the fact i am putting weight on and it could be just fat :(

https://img404.imageshack.us/img404/3205/progression.png

x


----------



## Vixx

nlz2468, you can sooo tell that's a baby bump! You've got a lovely bump and should be very proud :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> Hi Girls heres my progression pics so far!
> 
> To be honest i cant seen any change in my belly and these pics look like its going bigger but i cant be sure if thats the baby or the fact i am putting weight on and it could be just fat :(
> 
> 
> x

you can definetly see a change from the 16 wk pic to the 23 wk pic. It's starting to stick out further and further..:thumbup: soon it will stick out so far you won't be able to bend down or do much of anything! I cant wait to not be able to move!!! I want my hubby to start catering to me more...lol :haha:


----------



## nlz2468

Thanks girls but i still can't tell only because i havent stopped eating recently and i keep thinking ive put weight on and that its proberly not a baby bump but more likely a fat bump. Ill keep taking pics and see what happens xx


----------



## greeneyes26

nlz2468 said:


> Hi Girls heres my progression pics so far!
> 
> To be honest i cant seen any change in my belly and these pics look like its going bigger but i cant be sure if thats the baby or the fact i am putting weight on and it could be just fat :(
> 
> https://img404.imageshack.us/img404/3205/progression.png
> 
> x

i can totally see progression in ur pics hun! lovely bump :)


----------



## Katielouisa

Just did another shot of my belly at 29w5d I stopped taking them because it started to get me down about the shape I think I can see a little diffrence in my well in my belly button can you? I feel more rounder anyway and you barley do notice now plus my belly buttons starting to pop out but its still inside iykwim? 

Here's the progress I wasn't actually plus sized I was a 10-12 on top pre pregnancy x
 



Attached Files:







snapshot-47.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 2









snapshot-66.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1









snapshot-67.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4









snapshot-40.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katielouisa

Oh god the bloody dates aint showed up on em!
1st pic is 24w5d
2nd is 28 weeks
3rd is 29+ 5 
4th is 24 weeks! bit backwards I know lol


----------



## greeneyes26

Katielouisa said:


> Just did another shot of my belly at 29w5d I stopped taking them because it started to get me down about the shape I think I can see a little diffrence in my well in my belly button can you? I feel more rounder anyway and you barley do notice now plus my belly buttons starting to pop out but its still inside iykwim?
> 
> Here's the progress I wasn't actually plus sized I was a 10-12 on top pre pregnancy x

uve got a beautiful bump, i cant wait till mine pops out like urs :)


----------



## nlz2468

Katielouisa said:


> Just did another shot of my belly at 29w5d I stopped taking them because it started to get me down about the shape I think I can see a little diffrence in my well in my belly button can you? I feel more rounder anyway and you barley do notice now plus my belly buttons starting to pop out but its still inside iykwim?
> 
> Here's the progress I wasn't actually plus sized I was a 10-12 on top pre pregnancy x

what a lovely bump you got hun! I can deffo see the roundness and change from week 24 to 29 theres alot of difference! :thumbup:

Wish mine looked like that x


----------



## loolindley

What a great bump!

I had my 25 week midwife appointment yesterday, and I knew it was coming, but i have to go for an extra scan because I have too much belly fat in the way so she can't measure the baby properly. I feel fat and horrible, and really scared that me being such a fatty boom boom will cause a MASSIVE giant baby :sad2: There only thing I can try to do is lay off the high fat snacks I guess. Why are there so many people who can eat what they want, and me, I only have to walk past a bakery and I put a lb on! :xmas13:

OK, rant over!


----------



## nlz2468

loolindley said:


> What a great bump!
> 
> I had my 25 week midwife appointment yesterday, and I knew it was coming, but i have to go for an extra scan because I have too much belly fat in the way so she can't measure the baby properly. I feel fat and horrible, and really scared that me being such a fatty boom boom will cause a MASSIVE giant baby :sad2: There only thing I can try to do is lay off the high fat snacks I guess. Why are there so many people who can eat what they want, and me, I only have to walk past a bakery and I put a lb on! :xmas13:
> 
> OK, rant over!

so true hun! I only need to look at a cake and put 10lbs on lol! It's not fair most of my friends who have had children have eaten the same amount if not more than me during there pregnancies and still not an ounce of fat on them but me however i have put loads on i have my 25week MW appointment in 2 weeks time i am dreading it so much coz i know she will weigh me and tell me off for putting so much weight on and secondly she will measure my fundal height but i have no bump to measure so god knows what shes going to say :shrug:

:cry:xx


----------



## loolindley

well she didn't even attempt to measure my fundal height, just referred me for a scan!!

Ah well, I should just be grateful that I get to see my lo again I guess.

I should be thinking about eating healthy, but I am so damn hungry now I just want food!!!!!!!


----------



## day_dreamer

Aww :hugs: loo. Can I ask what size you were pre preg? I had to have an internal scan when I went for an ultrasound of my ovaries cos I had too much fat and they couldn't see.


----------



## loolindley

I was a size 22 pre pregnancy, and although I am only 7lbs heavier now at 25 weeks, I can't lie to myself, because I lost 20lbs in the first tri, so I have put on about 2 stone. I'm scared because it could mean me having a big baby, but not just that, there could be all sorts of complications. I feel so big at the moment, and weighing in at 17st9lbs now just makes me want to weep. I know I have bought this on myself, but the last thing I can think about doing now is healthy eating. With Christmas coming up, there is just too much in the way of temptation, and comfort.

I'm fed up, but I feel like I will do something _after_ the baby is born rather than now. Does that make sense? I know it's not the right way of doing things, i just can't focus on anything right now :cry:


----------



## islanzadi

it IS the right way of doing things sweet, dieting is not something you want to do in pregnancy


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Left: 12weeks
Right: 14weeks

i love my ITTY BITTY bump. :)
 



Attached Files:







collage2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Stormynights

:headspin:
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 15+6 bump. What do you think?

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/384418_10151039871340417_741430416_23251325_706772376_n.jpg


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Emzywemzy said:


> My 15+6 bump. What do you think?
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/384418_10151039871340417_741430416_23251325_706772376_n.jpg

Lovely bump!:thumbup: So nice and round for 15wks!
I am 29wks and just starting to get a nice bump like that!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you! With my first, it took til about 28 weeks to get a round bump, I guess this time my belly just knew what to do!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi ladies! Heres me today at 29wks...I dont notice much of a difference. Still rockin a b bump though. Im hoping my belly button will pop out soon.
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-11 21.15.44.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4









2011-12-11 21.12.47.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8









2011-12-11 21.17.36.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5









2011-12-11 21.18.46.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi ladies! Heres me today at 29wks...I dont notice much of a difference. Still rockin a b bump though. Im hoping my belly button will pop out soon.

Lovley hun I can see the gradual rounding out more. I bet in the next 11weeks there willl be a lot of change and you'll pop! X


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Heres me today at 29wks...I dont notice much of a difference. Still rockin a b bump though. Im hoping my belly button will pop out soon.
> 
> Lovley hun I can see the gradual rounding out more. I bet in the next 11weeks there willl be a lot of change and you'll pop! XClick to expand...

Congrats on the Vday!! :happydance: You must be excited for your 25wk appt.! Will you get an ultrasound too?

I can't wait to see what the next 11wks bring to my belly! I know this is around the time the baby starts packin on the pounds!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely bump armywife, it's really starting to round out now :)


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Congrats on the Vday!! :happydance: You must be excited for your 25wk appt.! Will you get an ultrasound too?
> 
> I can't wait to see what the next 11wks bring to my belly! I know this is around the time the baby starts packin on the pounds!

Thankyou i can't believe i'm actually past my V day now its truely amazing :happydance:

I had a 4D and growth scan at the weekend and he is doing just fine and measuring ok so he is growing.....even if my belly isn't as such :haha:

Past few days hes been lazy not as much movement but today he has been going mad inside kicking me loads :cloud9:

I hope we both get them popping bellys soon!! xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> Thankyou i can't believe i'm actually past my V day now its truely amazing :happydance:
> 
> I had a 4D and growth scan at the weekend and he is doing just fine and measuring ok so he is growing.....even if my belly isn't as such :haha:
> 
> Past few days hes been lazy not as much movement but today he has been going mad inside kicking me loads :cloud9:
> 
> I hope we both get them popping bellys soon!! xx

I just noticed your avatar!! :baby: beautiful profile shot!! I love looking at the profile shots of my lil guy...lol he looks just like his daddy with his big nose:haha:

I'm so glad to hear your appt. went well! That's cool you got a 4d! I don't think I'll get the luxury to have one of those.


----------



## NihilSineDeo

this is taken at the beginning of this week - 12 weeks 
a little bit of something there
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0732.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ozysanj

thats my bump at week27!!
:flower:
 



Attached Files:







P1040171.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> I just noticed your avatar!! :baby: beautiful profile shot!! I love looking at the profile shots of my lil guy...lol he looks just like his daddy with his big nose:haha:
> 
> I'm so glad to hear your appt. went well! That's cool you got a 4d! I don't think I'll get the luxury to have one of those.


They arnt cheap to be honest but i got a pritty good deal with mine i get to visit the centre twice the first one was a growth scan but the kind sonographer gave me a peek of him in 4D and i go again at the end of the month for my 'proper' 4D scan i get to take home with me lots of pics and a dvd and cd rom. It cost me £150 for the whole package which is really reasonable as everywhere i looked at were charging £200-£300! It was more of a reasurence thing for me especially no bump growing i was worried he wasnt growing so that lifted my spirits up and reasured me!

Can't wait to see your next lot of pics next week!:happydance:

xx


----------



## nlz2468

Ok heres todays pics at 24+3 can't really tell any change! (Egnore my bruises its from where i inject my heparin daily) x

Lying down side view
https://img824.imageshack.us/img824/6482/picture0002yq.jpg

Lying down front view up slightly
https://img560.imageshack.us/img560/8347/picture0001p.jpg

Standing up front view
https://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7333/picture0005pa.jpg

Standing up side view
https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/9404/picture0003la.jpg

Heres my progression so far (I can't see any obvious change)
https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/346/picture0005by.jpg


----------



## kimberley3

i cant wait till i can pos my pics :) i ave one picure but im sure its just bloat lol. x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468- WOW! I love seeing your updated pics! if you look above your belly button at 16wks compared to 24wks, there is a big difference!! You are showing more than I am!!! I can't wait to see more and more of your progression pics!

No one believes me that I am 7 1/2 months pregnant :cry: Oh well! I'm just hoping that means the baby weight will come off that much quicker. :happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

This was me on saturday feeling really frumpy for the hubbys xmas party.

You cant really see my bump so ill take another picture later x
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-10 18.04.51.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Poppiebug

Your bumps are looking lovely girls. I still have a silly B-bump, slllooooowwwwllllyyy rounding out more but taking it's sweet time. Depending on what I wear it looks more round but unfortunately most clothes still show my B. 

I had a photo of me in a nice dress from our work Christmas party I was going to post, but preggo brain, I left my phone at home so can't upload and post for you. I will have to do it tomorrow.


----------



## future_numan

Here is my 19 week picture ( taken in my daughters room)
 



Attached Files:







dec 13 008.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## nlz2468

I can't wait to actually look 'pregnant' rather than just looking fat! I still don't know if my B shape tummy will actually 'pop' or i might be like this the whole pregnancy x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Poppiebug said:


> Your bumps are looking lovely girls. I still have a silly B-bump, slllooooowwwwllllyyy rounding out more but taking it's sweet time. Depending on what I wear it looks more round but unfortunately most clothes still show my B.
> 
> I had a photo of me in a nice dress from our work Christmas party I was going to post, but preggo brain, I left my phone at home so can't upload and post for you. I will have to do it tomorrow.

hi :wave: same with me! I wore a nice dress to my dh's christmas party and my bump looked beautiful, couldnt see the B!

To hide the B, I walk around and place my hand right over my belly button and rub it while I walk...lol :haha: then my bump looks like a D.


----------



## Mrs.Craig

*GREAT NEWS* 
we found out it was a boy yesterday!!!
YAY!

i LOVE seeing all the other bumps! so exciting! 
i cant wait to feel him kick more and actually know hes kicking.


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations MrsCraig! Thats great news! xx


----------



## Poppiebug

ArmyWife1984 said:


> hi :wave: same with me! I wore a nice dress to my dh's christmas party and my bump looked beautiful, couldnt see the B!
> 
> To hide the B, I walk around and place my hand right over my belly button and rub it while I walk...lol :haha: then my bump looks like a D.

That sounds like a good idea!! 

I also have those maternity jeans with the panel that comes right up, so I try to keep that pulled right up under my boobs and it helps smooth out the B. :blush:


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 17 week bump! 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394375_10151076997660473_743965472_22134584_1283523077_n.jpg


----------



## TunechisMom

US size 16-18 ... This is my 15w5d bump !
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111218_150816.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## auraobie

My bump progression. First is 16 weeks, second is 19 weeks and thrid is 22 weeks. Think i may have popped slightly :haha:
 



Attached Files:







388955_10150348092982001_505087000_8729476_1883155077_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 11









317863_10150377999327001_505087000_8876576_1442801341_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9









388763_10150424301212001_505087000_9019435_1013756509_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi ladies! Heres my 30 wk pics. hope everyone is doing well! 

I still got a pretty nice B indent when I sit down though :( I tried adding the pic but it said I was at my 5 picture limit.
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-18 21.19.40.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2









2011-12-18 21.20.12.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3









2011-12-18 21.20.27.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









2011-12-18 21.20.41.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5









2011-12-18 21.21.21.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ArmyWife1984

auraobie said:


> My bump progression. First is 16 weeks, second is 19 weeks and thrid is 22 weeks. Think i may have popped slightly :haha:

wow lovely big bump!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Emzywemzy said:


> My 17 week bump!
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394375_10151076997660473_743965472_22134584_1283523077_n.jpg

so jealous of your bump!!:thumbup: its looking great!


----------



## purple_kiwi

you all look so good :flower: I'm way to lumpy can't wait to round out a bit more
heres my 17 week one and then 11 or 12 for comparison dont mind my dirty mirror or shirt in the earlier one just gave LO a bath lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0290.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 14









IMAG0220.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi ladies! Heres my 30 wk pics. hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I still got a pretty nice B indent when I sit down though :( I tried adding the pic but it said I was at my 5 picture limit.

WOW!! your bump has really grown I knew when u get to 30weeks you would really grow fast! Lovley bump hun and you have another 10weeks to go so plenty of time for the B to turn into D. X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Looking great everyone!

Army wife I can't see a B bump on you anyway! Looks nice and round to me!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Heres my 30 wk pics. hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I still got a pretty nice B indent when I sit down though :( I tried adding the pic but it said I was at my 5 picture limit.
> 
> WOW!! your bump has really grown I knew when u get to 30weeks you would really grow fast! Lovley bump hun and you have another 10weeks to go so plenty of time for the B to turn into D. XClick to expand...

I do feel like I had a growth spurt this past week!! I am definetly feeling more sore/tired when I move around. 

My bump is looking better and better when I stand though:happydance:, it's rounding out more :thumbup: 
but whenever I sit down...I get a massive B Bump still. 
I can post the picture of me sitting down after work. I'm hoping that will start rounding out more too. It's like all my blubber just folds up as soon as I sit down lol :haha:

I cant wait to see your pictures!!


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> do feel like I had a growth spurt this past week!! I am definetly feeling more sore/tired when I move around.
> 
> My bump is looking better and better when I stand though:happydance:, it's rounding out more :thumbup:
> but whenever I sit down...I get a massive B Bump still.
> I can post the picture of me sitting down after work. I'm hoping that will start rounding out more too. It's like all my blubber just folds up as soon as I sit down lol :haha:
> 
> I cant wait to see your pictures!!

Its hardly noticabe at all when your standing up I can see how its pushing out. I'm the same when I sit down looks like I have 2 tyres strapped to my waist lol!

Ill try posting some more pics soon as I'm using my phone as my laptop is in for repair and unsure how to add pics from phone x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Heres my sitting down pics. One is me sitting slighty back and the other sitting up right. Cant wait til my b belly pushes out more.
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-19 20.10.17.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6









2011-12-19 20.10.46.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Heres my sitting down pics. One is me sitting slighty back and the other sitting up right. Cant wait til my b belly pushes out more.

Yeh that's just what I look like! Is your tummy hard to touch or sqidgy? When I lie down on my back its kinda hardish but when sitting or standing its sqidgy. I don't think it will ever go fully hard as I have a thick layer of fat on my tummy which is cushioning it x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> Heres my sitting down pics. One is me sitting slighty back and the other sitting up right. Cant wait til my b belly pushes out more.
> 
> Yeh that's just what I look like! Is your tummy hard to touch or sqidgy? When I lie down on my back its kinda hardish but when sitting or standing its sqidgy. I don't think it will ever go fully hard as I have a thick layer of fat on my tummy which is cushioning it xClick to expand...

I know, our bellies look so similiar! we are truly bump buddies!!!:hugs:
My tummy is squishy underneath my belly button...pure jelly lol, But above my belly button to my breast area is really hard.
When I lie down too it gets somewhat firmer below my belly button but not a whole lot. 

Yeah, i had that cushioning under my belly button since I was like 12yrs old, i was hoping it would firm up but it hasn't really. But now that my top part is pushing out and is hard....it kinda hides the bottom part more and more.


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> I know, our bellies look so similiar! we are truly bump buddies!!!:hugs:
> My tummy is squishy underneath my belly button...pure jelly lol, But above my belly button to my breast area is really hard.
> When I lie down too it gets somewhat firmer below my belly button but not a whole lot.
> 
> Yeah, i had that cushioning under my belly button since I was like 12yrs old, i was hoping it would firm up but it hasn't really. But now that my top part is pushing out and is hard....it kinda hides the bottom part more and more.

I agree we are like bump buddies your weekly pics keep me sane and reasure me not everyones bumps show soon especially us plus size girls! :hugs:

Below my belly button is sqiudgy also but above is kinda hard! I saw my midwife today she listened to babys HB and had a feel of my tummy she said everything was fine which reasured me. X


----------



## Kielee

Im a Uk size 22 and even pregnant im the smallest iv been in years :) I lost 4 stone before getting pregnant :happydance:

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/IMAG0269.jpg

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/IMAG0270.jpg

xx 21 week bump xx


----------



## loolindley

wow Kielee. well done on losing the weight, but I have to say, you don't even look close to bing that size, you look fab! I'm the same size, but look like a blob! :xmas13:

Gorgeous bump by the way. x


----------



## Kielee

Thank you hunni, im sure you dont look like a blob lol Im 5foot 10 inches so I think it helps with carrying the weight xx


----------



## dreamqueen

Hi... can i join in??
I am a uk size 20-22 and here is me at 17 weeks
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Clairey1983

So good to find thud thread! I'm a uk 22/24 and was worried I would never get a bump! I'm still a B shaped bump at the moment but the top has filled out a bit more now! Hope it rounds out in the long run :/ only took my first bump
Photo today at 17 + as was a little bit worried about just looking more fat!


----------



## loolindley

We are all in the same boat Clairey!! Mine hasn't filled out, but I have always had a really defined B, even before I was pregnant. It sucks, but I guess I can only blame myself!!!

The only thing we can be sure of is that we are looking after our babies to the best level we can, and whatever we look like is just what it is!!!

Plenty of time yet for this to turn from a B to a D though!!! :hug:


----------



## Mamof1

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/Picnikcollage.jpg

33 Weeks
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/387070_10150485214742110_589237109_11108376_887997152_n-1.jpg

& Yesterday..eeeek! Im like a whale! 
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/381311_10150537669507110_589237109_11275031_920626995_n.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

First pic 15 weeks. Second pic 17+5!
 



Attached Files:







15 week bump.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 10









17+5 bump.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kubb

All your bumps are beautiful, ladies! Wish I could join you soon! 
Hope you and your bumps have a lovely Christmas :)


----------



## loolindley

You too Kubb. I really hope you get your 1012 BFP soon. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 18 week christmas day bump :) Happy Christmas ladies and bumps!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/402926_10151100613265473_743965472_22231939_1567473983_n.jpg


----------



## NatashaZ

Merry Christmas! My 28 week bump :D
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Clairey1983

Looking good ladies! Can't wait for my D shaped bump :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thought I'd post my first naked bump pic from yesterday at 18 weeks. Still a bit of a B shape going on, but it's rounding out much quicker than with my first. It's much bigger this time around too, didn't have much of a bump at 18 weeks with Holly!

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







bumpy.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Mamof1

My 37 week Xmas day bumpy!

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/376118_10150545363012110_589237109_11302532_16939754_n-1.jpg


----------



## TunechisMom

All lovely pics ladies !!!

:happydance: Audrey :happydance:


----------



## SaucySac38

Lovely pictures! I am only 7 weeks but hope to join the bump club!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Emzywemzy said:


> Thought I'd post my first naked bump pic from yesterday at 18 weeks. Still a bit of a B shape going on, but it's rounding out much quicker than with my first. It's much bigger this time around too, didn't have much of a bump at 18 weeks with Holly!
> 
> What do you think?

lovely bump:thumbup: With your first did your B bump ever go away? 

I still got mine, I'm hoping it will fade more. I'll try and post some updated pics of my bump soon. Just been so busy with the holidays and rude in laws!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd post my first naked bump pic from yesterday at 18 weeks. Still a bit of a B shape going on, but it's rounding out much quicker than with my first. It's much bigger this time around too, didn't have much of a bump at 18 weeks with Holly!
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> lovely bump:thumbup: With your first did your B bump ever go away?
> 
> I still got mine, I'm hoping it will fade more. I'll try and post some updated pics of my bump soon. Just been so busy with the holidays and rude in laws!!Click to expand...

Yes it did, it had gone around 30 weeks with my first x


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

bump


----------



## niknik1more

im going post today but my bump not getting bigger :( seams like my baby growing in my butt lol


----------



## loolindley

Haaaaa!!! NikNak...mine too!!! My arse needs it's own postcode at the moment, but the annoying thing is that the more I realise this, the more crap I eat to comfort myself. This is not good!


----------



## niknik1more

im the same i was the same weight all the way to 15 weeks then iv put on almost 6 lb dont help its xmas and u want to dress up nice and put on a nice top then have to find a cardie to cover the fat ass im stating to think if i didnt have boobs no one would tell if my butt is my tummy or my tummy my butt we will see in abit ill post when im dressed hehehe yes still not dressed lol


----------



## bumphenders

This is me at 22+1 and then 23+2.

I can't see much difference though.

I was originally a size 18ish(UK) but It doesn't look like a bump really without clothes on haha!

:flow:
 



Attached Files:







22+1.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 25









23+2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## butterflydebs

Mamof1 said:


> My 37 week Xmas day bumpy!
> 
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/376118_10150545363012110_589237109_11302532_16939754_n-1.jpg

Where is your tshirt from looks fab x


----------



## niknik1more

i have the same top u can get them from next :)


----------



## Kielee

My 22 week twin bump :happydance:

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/IMAG0293.jpg

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/IMAG0292.jpg

xxx


----------



## SaucySac38

Lovely bumps!


----------



## Mamof1

My top is from Matalan :)

Great bumps ladies!


----------



## niknik1more

how much r they in matalan lol it was 2 for 15 in next i hate it iv u find things cheaper after uv got it lol


----------



## niknik1more

18 week bump i was not happy today someone said lets hope its all water grrr no some of its fat thanks
 



Attached Files:







bump 18 week.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## loolindley

How rude!!!!!! I'd have answered with "no, some of it is fat". Would ahve made them feel really uncomfortable!!! Ha! xx


----------



## niknik1more

thats what i did say it was over my fb as well lol so everyone can see she was kinda just saying im fat when shes not little herself i also told her this is baby number 4 unlike her 1 lol we will see what she says to that lol x


----------



## loolindley

Haaaaaa! Good for you! Don't get on the wrong side of a pregnant woman!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mamof1

It was £8..but they are now £4 in the sale!!!


----------



## niknik1more

oh poo lol wish i had waited now lol


----------



## Stormynights

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







33weeks1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









33weeks2.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emzywemzy

Here is my 19 week bump pics :)

https://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss289/emzywemzy83/19weeks.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/407122_10151121571640473_743965472_22338495_842799278_n.jpg


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Me at 32wks! Some wks I feel bigger than other wks :shrug: still rockin the b bump too oh well!
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-01 20.10.54.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









2012-01-01 20.11.13.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3









2012-01-01 20.11.33.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









2012-01-01 20.12.03.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Emzywemzy said:


> Here is my 19 week bump pics :)
> 
> https://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss289/emzywemzy83/19weeks.jpg
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/407122_10151121571640473_743965472_22338495_842799278_n.jpg

wow! looks like you had some growth in the past few wks emzy!:thumbup: looking great!


----------



## SaucySac38

Looking great ladies. We lost our peanut so no bump pictures from me. H&H 9 months.


----------



## loolindley

So sorry to hear that saucysac. I really hope you get your rainbow baby soon. xxxx


----------



## nlz2468

Heres my 26 week bump pics (Christmas day)
https://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6082/rscn0036.jpg
and again
https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9287/rscn0038.jpg

Heres my 27 week bump pics (Egnore my bruises it's where i have to inject my medication and my terrible stretch marks)
Lying down on my side
https://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5619/dscn0052sz.jpg
and again
https://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9703/dscn0054vc.jpg

I can see alot of change recently above my belly button but i still have that B bump x


----------



## islanzadi

23 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







photo (24).jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> Heres my 26 week bump pics (Christmas day)
> 
> I can see alot of change recently above my belly button but i still have that B bump x

I love the avatar pic:baby: so cute! I wish we could have afforded to get one done.

Your bump is coming along nicely! Up top is definetly pushed out more.
Your laying down bump looks just like mine! Im hoping my bump will firm up more in time for labor! but by then I probably won't care.


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> I can see alot of change recently above my belly button but i still have that B bump x
> 
> I love the avatar pic:baby: so cute! I wish we could have afforded to get one done.
> 
> Your bump is coming along nicely! Up top is definetly pushed out more.
> Your laying down bump looks just like mine! Im hoping my bump will firm up more in time for labor! but by then I probably won't care.

Thanks hun, yeah i can defo see a change in the last few weeks but still that B bump isnt going away too quickly :dohh: but like you say i myself am not too fussed it it doesnt totally go by the time i'm due ill be too excited to get him out rather than moaning over my B shape tummy! :haha:

You never know watch this space........we may find ourselves rounding out a nice D shape by the end of the pregnancy better late than never i guess :thumbup:

we shall see lol fustrating i know!

p.s love your bump pics you are really coming along i can see x


----------



## Katielouisa

Mine's slowly started to round out now! At 34 weeks but it's still there the dip near my belly button otherwise im just round and uncomftable! My bump is so high up that shes pushing on my ribs/lungs etc and I feel as though I can't breathe alot of the time! So keep your B bump! I was so much more comfy about 7 weeks ago these pas few weeks have been awful! xx


----------



## kimberley3

hello first proper bump pic im not sure if its fat or bump but quite a few people are saying im starting to show! x


----------



## kimberley3

it wont let me post a pic :(


----------



## nlz2468

kimberley3 said:


> it wont let me post a pic :(

Have you hosted your pic hun (got an address for it so it can be shared on online forums) or have you clicked on the little icon that says insert image so it can be seen on here?

If all else fails go to https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/ they will be able to help you! :thumbup:


----------



## kimberley3

yay it worked i have got a no clothes one but to shy at the mo lol
 



Attached Files:







2011 and bump! 245.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









2011 and bump! 237.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nlz2468

lovely cute bump hun! x


----------



## kimberley3

nlz2468 said:


> lovely cute bump hun! x

was not sure if it was fat or a baby bump lol x


----------



## nlz2468

kimberley3 said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> lovely cute bump hun! x
> 
> was not sure if it was fat or a baby bump lol xClick to expand...

looks like a lil bump to me :thumbup: x


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Wow this is a longggggg post.. Thanks so much for posting your bump pics, its really helped me out

I am only 4 weeks pregnant and am a size 16-18 UK (197lb) and am already worried about what my bump may look like.

When did you all start wearing maternity clothes, been looking online just to get ideas. Ill be heavily pregnant in the summer soooo not hoping for a hot one this year

xxx


----------



## nlz2468

c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Wow this is a longggggg post.. Thanks so much for posting your bump pics, its really helped me out
> 
> I am only 4 weeks pregnant and am a size 16-18 UK (197lb) and am already worried about what my bump may look like.
> 
> When did you all start wearing maternity clothes, been looking online just to get ideas. Ill be heavily pregnant in the summer soooo not hoping for a hot one this year
> 
> xxx

Hey! I am currently 28weeks pregnant and still havent bought any materinty clothes i am showing more now but i just buy bigger clothes i wear mainly comfy leggings and big tops and that does the trick so i'm not wasting money on maternity clothes as they can be expensive x


----------



## bumphenders

c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Wow this is a longggggg post.. Thanks so much for posting your bump pics, its really helped me out
> 
> I am only 4 weeks pregnant and am a size 16-18 UK (197lb) and am already worried about what my bump may look like.
> 
> When did you all start wearing maternity clothes, been looking online just to get ideas. Ill be heavily pregnant in the summer soooo not hoping for a hot one this year
> 
> xxx

Hey, Congrats on your pregnant :)
I used to always live in leggings anyways (i'm a size 16-18 Pre Pregnancy too) but when I was about maybe 12 weeks I got some maternity leggings while out shopping and they are fantastic! I wear them everyday now! 

Not only are they comfortable, if, like me, you don't have a define bump when undressed, theres leggings help me look more bumped iykwim?

I get mine from peacocks & matalan!

:flow:


----------



## NihilSineDeo

hi ladies, 

im 16.4 weeks and this is my baby bump that i took pics today after lunch
i think im big for 16 weeks but than again everyone is different
also, i had just eaten so that might have something to do with it...it just seems very big
this is my first pregnancy 

also, notice how the 2nd pic. looks bigger just because i stood a bit at a different angle 

thank you so much for whoever started this thread!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0178888.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0178uuu.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Emzywemzy

20 week bump :)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/377088_10151150933865473_743965472_22486514_120622371_n.jpg

Compared to my 18 week bump, I appear to have had a bit of a spurt!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/402926_10151100613265473_743965472_22231939_1567473983_n.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

20 week bump :)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/377088_10151150933865473_743965472_22486514_120622371_n.jpg

Compared to my 18 week bump, I appear to have had a bit of a spurt!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/402926_10151100613265473_743965472_22231939_1567473983_n.jpg


----------



## nlz2468

Here's my progression so far! Still have the B indent! x

https://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4827/59195676.png


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> Here's my progression so far! Still have the B indent! x
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4827/59195676.png

love seeing your progression pics! thank you!!:thumbup:

I am gonna try and post my pics tonight after work. I definetly have a baby bump going on now :happydance: but a lil bit of the B indent though. Especially when I sit down. Certain positions make my belly look more flattering than other postions....So i just try to make it look how I want it to...usually slouching helps make it look D'er... lol.


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> love seeing your progression pics! thank you!!:thumbup:
> 
> I am gonna try and post my pics tonight after work. I definetly have a baby bump going on now :happydance: but a lil bit of the B indent though. Especially when I sit down. Certain positions make my belly look more flattering than other postions....So i just try to make it look how I want it to...usually slouching helps make it look D'er... lol.

look forward to seeing your pics hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Poppiebug

Finally I have a picture to share.

This is my 24 week photo from yesterday. Slowly losing the B... can't wait to be a proper D!

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/24weeks-1.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Heres my 33wk pics. One picture is my bump from the front and one is my sitting down bump.
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-09 20.33.39.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 1









2012-01-09 20.33.56.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1









2012-01-09 20.34.10.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









2012-01-09 20.34.27.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1









2012-01-09 20.35.25.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Stormynights

Progression :)
 



Attached Files:







progression smaller.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Heres my 33wk pics. One picture is my bump from the front and one is my sitting down bump.

wow hun u have really come along! I can see how the top half (above belly button) is really rounding out :thumbup:

not long now and you will have your baby! :happydance: xx


----------



## Kielee

Ok be nice as im being brave lol :blush:

A few days late on posting but this is my 23 week bump x

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/DSC_0408.jpg


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Kielee said:


> Ok be nice as im being brave lol :blush:
> 
> A few days late on posting but this is my 23 week bump x

Your bump looks awesome! :thumbup: I wish mine looked like that!!!


----------



## Kielee

Thank you hun, I do have a little wibbly bit at the bottom but that's further down as you can see i have nothing on and im not flashing everything lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fantastic bumps ladies!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Here's my progression photos.

My b bump seems to come and go. Some weeks it looks more D than other wks. I think it may be because the baby is moving around and changing positions.

I love seeing the progression though!!
I can't wait to see what the next few wks will bring!

https://img26.imageshack.us/img26/2584/progression.jpg


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Here's my progression photos.
> 
> My b bump seems to come and go. Some weeks it looks more D than other wks. I think it may be because the baby is moving around and changing positions.
> 
> I love seeing the progression though!!
> I can't wait to see what the next few wks will bring!

Love seeing your pics hun and i agree that sometimes the B indent comes and goes, mines exactly the same and like you said i think its due to the baby changing possitions! I felt bigger last week as baby was breech so his head was pushing out my belly button indent then this week i had a scan and hes now head down so the B is back again! Typical ay? :haha: x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> Love seeing your pics hun and i agree that sometimes the B indent comes and goes, mines exactly the same and like you said i think its due to the baby changing possitions! I felt bigger last week as baby was breech so his head was pushing out my belly button indent then this week i had a scan and hes now head down so the B is back again! Typical ay? :haha: x

hmmmm......must be then! because I had an ultrasound last week and the baby is head down for me too...and now the B is back again....:shrug:


----------



## letia659

hi everyone Ill post my first bump pic with this baby will be my third baby Ive posted bump pics ofin this thread!! Im on the first page with my 2 yr old :) sadly my last baby passed away in 2nd tri so didnt post but one or two pics hopefully this time will work out! here is my 14 week bump pic!

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/2012-01-13_11-10-20_607.jpg


----------



## bumphenders

this was today @ 26+6
:flow:
 



Attached Files:







26+6.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kielee

24 week bump (excuse the paleness, this was taken without a flash lol)

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/24weeks.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gorgeous bumps ladies!

Here's my 21 week bump:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I love seeing everyones wkly bumps!
Heres my 34wk bump! I saw my in laws this weekend and everyone couldnt believe how small my bump was for 34wks! I am 5'10 so that may be why.
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-15 22.49.04.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4









2012-01-15 22.49.48.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3









2012-01-15 22.50.01.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3









2012-01-15 22.50.12.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Emzywemzy said:


> Gorgeous bumps ladies!
> 
> Here's my 21 week bump:

So jealous of ur bump!! Its coming along nicely!


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> I love seeing everyones wkly bumps!
> Heres my 34wk bump! I saw my in laws this weekend and everyone couldnt believe how small my bump was for 34wks! I am 5'10 so that may be why.

Love the pics :flower:

Your proberly right your height is proberly why you are smaller than say a woman with a smaller torso! Least your baby has lots of room to roll around and play about in :haha:

Ill add my pics soon x


----------



## Emzywemzy

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bumps ladies!
> 
> Here's my 21 week bump:
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of ur bump!! Its coming along nicely!Click to expand...

Thank you! I am short and this is my second though, so I'm cheating a bit ;)


----------



## future_numan

It's been a long time since I posted.. here I am at 23 weeks and three days..
 



Attached Files:







week 23 002.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Emzywemzy

Armywife your bump is really coming along now, nice and round!

Future numan lovely bump too x


----------



## future_numan

I feel like I am carrying all out front so it makes me look so much bigger


----------



## Emzywemzy

I am as well this time!


----------



## nlz2468

Heres todays pics at 29+3

https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8724/dsc0929d.jpghttps://img192.imageshack.us/img192/5264/dsc0931xn.jpghttps://img265.imageshack.us/img265/8653/dsc0932q.jpghttps://img249.imageshack.us/img249/7505/dsc0933n.jpg

starting to feel more rounder now x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> Heres todays pics at 29+3
> 
> https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8724/dsc0929d.jpghttps://img192.imageshack.us/img192/5264/dsc0931xn.jpghttps://img265.imageshack.us/img265/8653/dsc0932q.jpghttps://img249.imageshack.us/img249/7505/dsc0933n.jpg
> 
> starting to feel more rounder now x

WOW NLZ!!!!!!! Your bump is growing fast! I'm jealous of it!!!!! :thumbup:
Looks so nice and round!!


----------



## purple_kiwi

heres my 20 week one bit old now lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0379.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> WOW NLZ!!!!!!! Your bump is growing fast! I'm jealous of it!!!!! :thumbup:
> Looks so nice and round!!

thanks hun! I can deffo see a big difference recently! It feels like its took forever for me to show properly! Still have flabby B bottom half but i dont think im going to lose that but still plenty of time so we shall see :haha:

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I've taken another one today, just because I felt like it lol


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> WOW NLZ!!!!!!! Your bump is growing fast! I'm jealous of it!!!!! :thumbup:
> Looks so nice and round!!
> 
> thanks hun! I can deffo see a big difference recently! It feels like its took forever for me to show properly! Still have flabby B bottom half but i dont think im going to lose that but still plenty of time so we shall see :haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeah me too, Mine is still flabby below my belly button. When i sit down, I still got a double cheeseburger going on... hahahaha... I'm not sure if my indent will ever bump out. But i know my baby still has some more meat to pack on his bones so maybe it will help my belly firm up more....

but for now ,My dh makes me feel like my belly is beautiful and sexy sooo that's good enough for me:cloud9:


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> WOW NLZ!!!!!!! Your bump is growing fast! I'm jealous of it!!!!! :thumbup:
> Looks so nice and round!!
> 
> thanks hun! I can deffo see a big difference recently! It feels like its took forever for me to show properly! Still have flabby B bottom half but i dont think im going to lose that but still plenty of time so we shall see :haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah me too, Mine is still flabby below my belly button. When i sit down, I still got a double cheeseburger going on... hahahaha... I'm not sure if my indent will ever bump out. But i know my baby still has some more meat to pack on his bones so maybe it will help my belly firm up more....
> 
> but for now ,My dh makes me feel like my belly is beautiful and sexy sooo that's good enough for me:cloud9:Click to expand...

Aww bless your dh, he's right though your bump is beautiful :) x


----------



## Stormynights

Fab bumps ladies :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02403.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7


----------



## auraobie

gorgeous ladies :) x


----------



## dreamqueen

My 20 week bump
 



Attached Files:







bump 20wks.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mamof1

Had my baby on new years day at 37 weeks exactly she weighed 6lb 14oz so was a great size. 3 weeks pp and I have lost 2 stone 8lbs, so Im 2 stone lighter than what I was before I got pregnant!!!. Will post a pp piccy soon. Happy and healthy pregnancys to all you plus size Mommas :) x


----------



## welshchick01

18 weeks tomorrow was size 20 uk before I concieved but can certainly see bump now!!
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy pics 003.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SaucySac38

Looking great ladies.


----------



## Emzywemzy

22 weeks :)


----------



## niknik1more

love ur bump :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi ladies ! Hope everyone is doing well! Heres me today at 35wks. I cant wait to meet my lil man!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-22 17.44.05.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2









2012-01-22 17.44.29.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3









2012-01-22 17.44.43.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3









2012-01-22 17.44.57.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Heres my bump sitting down...im hoping in this last month it will push out more...we shall see!
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-22 17.45.18.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi ladies ! Hope everyone is doing well! Heres me today at 35wks. I cant wait to meet my lil man!!

I can see it going rounder and rounder by the pics you post each week you can see the difference between your avatar pic <----- at 30weeks compared to your 35week progress your rounding out more on the top!

I still have my B shape its all flabby the bottom half but firm above my belly button.

I'll post my pics soon x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Wow!! What a great thread!
I was a UK size 18 pre-preg and now a size 16.
This is my 25 week bump https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/d9166aa9.jpg :flower:


----------



## nlz2468

FlowerFairy said:


> Wow!! What a great thread!
> I was a UK size 18 pre-preg and now a size 16.
> This is my 25 week bump https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/d9166aa9.jpg :flower:

Lovely bump hun x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ! Hope everyone is doing well! Heres me today at 35wks. I cant wait to meet my lil man!!
> 
> I can see it going rounder and rounder by the pics you post each week you can see the difference between your avatar pic <----- at 30weeks compared to your 35week progress your rounding out more on the top!
> 
> I still have my B shape its all flabby the bottom half but firm above my belly button.
> 
> I'll post my pics soon xClick to expand...

I can't wait to see your pics! You have come so far along these past few wks! 

I was worried I would never get a beautiful bump but since about 30wks its been growing nicely... I would just like the flabby B underneath to firm up or something!!!! lol


----------



## KEslinger

Can I join? I'm 20+5 today.

These pics are from 17+6. I have a terrible B belly that smoothed out well with maternity pants (secret belly panel) and belly band! I don't look like that in regular clothes. I haven't gained any weight at all during my pregnancy, I usually wear a 24 US depending on the brand, and weigh about 276 (yikes). I also run the Plus-Size Pregnancy Thread. =)




https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/763063-plus-size-pregnancy.html


----------



## ArmyWife1984

KEslinger said:


> Can I join? I'm 20+5 today.
> 
> These pics are from 17+6. I have a terrible B belly that smoothed out well with maternity pants (secret belly panel) and belly band! I don't look like that in regular clothes. I haven't gained any weight at all during my pregnancy, I usually wear a 24 US depending on the brand, and weigh about 276 (yikes). I also run the Plus-Size Pregnancy Thread. =)
> View attachment 330187
> 
> 
> View attachment 330188
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/763063-plus-size-pregnancy.html

Nice pics:thumbup: You can see your bump is coming along.
I have the dreaded B bump too, Its not too bad when I am standing,but Once i sit down, my B bump is in full glory...no hiding it.
Oh well, As long as LO is doing good then bring on the B:baby:


----------



## nlz2468

heres my 31 week bump pics x

https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8890/dscn0110o.jpghttps://img862.imageshack.us/img862/4015/dscn0116w.jpghttps://img408.imageshack.us/img408/8845/dscn0112jr.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

23 weeks :)


----------



## KEslinger

@Emzy, Love your bump!!!
I kinda cheated with mine for my pics, lol. Fantastic maternity pants and a belly band. I still wear my regular pants - well, my fat pants anyway, and all regular clothes. My belly hasn't filled out enough to wear my pants throughout the day yet, the band will start to come down... then I look like a weirdo hiking my pants up to my tatas. Haha. I plan on taking a picture at the *END* of every "month". I believe for this "month" it's week 22. So, just a couple of weeks for another picture. I had eaten like crap for a few days (I was starving, and nothing could stop me!!!)... so I packed on about 5 pounds, 2 of which are already gone after eating normal yesterday. Hopefully my belly will start to push out further up and I'll be able to wear my pants under it -- or, just be able to wear my maternity pants. 

LOVE the bump pictures ladies, inspiring!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> heres my 31 week bump pics x

Your bump is growing really fast each week:thumbup: under 10wks now for you!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Emzywemzy said:


> 23 weeks :)]

Love your bump! I hope when I have my 2nd LO, my bump will know what to do the 2nd time around too!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 24 week V Day bump!


----------



## Kielee

27 week bump

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/DSC_0417-1.jpg

x


----------



## thentherewere

Hi all,

Haven't posted a pic in a longtime but here we are at 35 weeks. Not long now!

https://thentherewere.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/35-weeks.jpg


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Everyones bumps are lookin lovely! Here is my full term bump! I cant believe only 20 days to my due date. I still have 2 rolls when I sit down....I guess it may never go away for me. Underneath my bellybutton is still all jelly, not very firm
 



Attached Files:







T.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 1









R.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 1









2012-02-05 21.25.26.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4









Rr.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Emzywemzy

You look great Armywife! Wow I can't believe you're 37 weeks already, time is flying by! x


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Everyones bumps are lookin lovely! Here is my full term bump! I cant believe only 20 days to my due date. I still have 2 rolls when I sit down....I guess it may never go away for me. Underneath my bellybutton is still all jelly, not very firm

you have defo grown alot more in the last couple of weeks i can see a difference :thumbup: don't worry about the rolls underneith belly button i have the exact same really squidgy and not firm at all!

yay your going to have your baby soon :happydance:


----------



## niknik1more

hi girls can i ask if anyone is putting on weight i feel like im the only bigger girl still putting on iv put on about 12 lb now and its really getting me down im not lazy and eat well (most of the time ) i dont no what to do :(


----------



## bumphenders

niknik1more said:


> hi girls can i ask if anyone is putting on weight i feel like im the only bigger girl still putting on iv put on about 12 lb now and its really getting me down im not lazy and eat well (most of the time ) i dont no what to do :(

Me! I've put on a lot of weight throughout this pregnancy, a lot being my own fault for eating like a horse and also not being able to exercises due to having really bad SPD.

I don't think 12lb is a lot when you think about the extra you put on for LO, like your water and stuff like that!

:flow:


----------



## MidnightSun

Looking lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## nlz2468

niknik1more said:


> hi girls can i ask if anyone is putting on weight i feel like im the only bigger girl still putting on iv put on about 12 lb now and its really getting me down im not lazy and eat well (most of the time ) i dont no what to do :(

I'm not going to lie ive put on loads i lost 6 stone last year as i was really big but as soon as i fell pregnant that went straight out of the window and ive put on nearly all of what i lost back on :cry: i hate excersise and love all the wrong foods which is not good! I have already planned and promised myself that as soon as little one is born i'm back on my diet cutting out all the bad food takeaways and chocolate are my biggest let down x


----------



## niknik1more

thanks girls i just feel like no one is putting on but me i put on alot about 4 stone with my last 2 and im trying really hard not to this time i myself also lost 6 stone well done i no how hard it is myself and like u iv put most of it back on but not because im pregnant again it started to come on anyways lol just stopped trying :( but after this baby im going work my ass off again, the thing i dont get is how can some ppl not put on iv got this mate that was 15stone ish to start with now she SAY she has lost 3 stone i dont get it how can she and im still putting on eating as little as i can im starting to thing y bother im going get massive so eat eat eat u know what i mean lol x


----------



## bumphenders

nlz2468 said:


> niknik1more said:
> 
> 
> hi girls can i ask if anyone is putting on weight i feel like im the only bigger girl still putting on iv put on about 12 lb now and its really getting me down im not lazy and eat well (most of the time ) i dont no what to do :(
> 
> I'm not going to lie ive put on loads i lost 6 stone last year as i was really big but as soon as i fell pregnant that went straight out of the window and ive put on nearly all of what i lost back on :cry: i hate excersise and love all the wrong foods which is not good! I have already planned and promised myself that as soon as little one is born i'm back on my diet cutting out all the bad food takeaways and chocolate are my biggest let down xClick to expand...

I have been told I put on 1 stone in 10 days :nope:
I didn't even think that was possible.
So now I have to eat healthy, which is proving to be a HUGE task, which I'm struggling with. 
And I have to have a growth scan in 4 and a bit weeks to make sure LO is a average size, if he isn't developing for any reason, or if he is too big then there is a chance I'll be induced.

Do you know the chances of me having a HUGE baby because this terrifies me? :cry:

:flow:


----------



## Ladylisle

Here is my bump picture from beginning of week 21, i am a uk size 18 and 5'2, i feel my bump is quite high i have posted my 10 week photo for comparison.
Also how far along were some of you ladies when you could feel and see baby from outside? x
 



Attached Files:







21+1 (2).jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5









10+5 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 25 week bump! Had a bit of a spurt this week by the looks of it, my 24 week pic is the one in the black top for comparison.


----------



## Belfastbird

Hi ladies, I had my baby in august. Soon Im going to be trying for the next one. I looked at this thread when I was preg as I was worried about whether I would get a bump or not. Its such a great help and your bumps are beautiful so thank you xxxx

this pic is me at about 26 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







251210_10150197232527331_553107330_7344279_3057548_n.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Belfastbird

and me at 34 weeks :) xx
 



Attached Files:







185355_10150245510262331_553107330_7781809_3026643_n.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 24


----------



## bumphenders

Me @ 30+1

:flow:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120205-00741.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Emzywemzy said:


> My 25 week bump! Had a bit of a spurt this week by the looks of it, my 24 week pic is the one in the black top for comparison.

Wow Emzy!!!! I absolutly LLLOOVVEEEE your bump!!!!!! Is it a blue or pink bump?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks hun. It's a pink one!


----------



## lillichloe

all you ladies look great!! I can't wait to be able to join you all !


----------



## KEslinger

Alright, it's bump time again, and thanks to my maternity pants I don't mind posting them! LOL, without them, you REALLY can't tell I'm pregnant.

I was going to post at 22+6 but totally missed it. I'm 23+4 today, in these pics.









And, for comparison, this is my 17w6d photo.


----------



## HarrietO

Not sure how I missed this thread, but thankfully KEslinger mentioned it to me in another thread. I love seeing all your bumps! I was SO scared that I wouldn't get a proper bump, because I never did with my first, but as you can see it is coming in quite nicely. lol This photo is 18w4d. Please ignore the lovely background. The previous tenants of our home had interesting taste in home decor, and I'm too tired to fix it. lol


https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j138/alidpayne/18weekbump.jpg


----------



## nlz2468

34 week bump!

https://oi44.tinypic.com/5d001t.jpg


----------



## Kielee

Morning ladies, here is my 29 week 3 day bump xx

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/File2.jpg


----------



## SaucySac38

Looking great everyone!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi ladies!! Almost to the end now, I'm hoping this is my last bump pic!!
Here I am today at 39wks. Still have the dreaded B bump!!:cry: All jelly underneath my belly button.

I don't feel to bad about it anymore, because when I have clothes on you really can't tell I have a B bump.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0717.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0719.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0723.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> 34 week bump!
> 
> https://oi44.tinypic.com/5d001t.jpg

Your bump is looking great nlz!:thumbup: I remember when me and you felt like we would never have a lovely bump and now look at us!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## KEslinger

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi ladies!! Almost to the end now, I'm hoping this is my last bump pic!!
> Here I am today at 39wks. Still have the dreaded B bump!!:cry: All jelly underneath my belly button.
> 
> I don't feel to bad about it anymore, because when I have clothes on you really can't tell I have a B bump.

You look great... with any luck my bump will be something like yours towards the end but I'm a bit bigger.

It's crazy that you're 39 weeks -- I remember you in one of the first TTC threads that I had started! :happydance:


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi ladies!! Almost to the end now, I'm hoping this is my last bump pic!!
> Here I am today at 39wks. Still have the dreaded B bump!!:cry: All jelly underneath my belly button.
> 
> I don't feel to bad about it anymore, because when I have clothes on you really can't tell I have a B bump.

Wow armywife what a big change in size you seemed to of gone big all of a sudden what a lovely round bump! :) not long now until your a mummy YAY
x


----------



## mrsrof

Hi Ladies, 

This is my bump at 29+2 :) Everyone looks great!
 



Attached Files:







29wk.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Embo78

Yay I can finally post in here. I used to look at these pics a couple years ago cos I was curious how I'd look with a plus sized bump! 

Here's me at 16 weeks exactly ....

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/75ae38f8.jpg

Where can I buy plus size maternity clothes in the uk?


----------



## butterflydebs

To be honest you are pretty restricted on maternity clothes in plus size, I am a size 24 pre pregnancy but have found bits like leggings in H&m and boden tops in next, and got some xl jeans from pumpkin patch which fit well. The sizes seem to vary so much from shop to shop. Also have got a couple of things on eBay. Goodluck


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi ladies, just to let you know that simply be has a maternity range up to about a size 32 I think. There are others but I can't think of them just now. Beautiful bumps everyone. Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

26 weeks :)


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for the tips ladies :) I've actually lost weight so my regular clothes all still fit but are getting tight around the tummy :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

As it's my last week in 2nd tri, I just posted a 2nd tri progression if you'd like to see it!

14 weeks


18 weeks


20 weeks


22 weeks


24 weeks


26 weeks


----------



## Embo78

Great progression emzie :)


----------



## mrsrof

Fab Bump Emzy!!


----------



## 17thy

10 weeks


----------



## KEslinger

Repost
 



Attached Files:







25+1.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6









25+1-2.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8









17w6d.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6









23w4d left1.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KEslinger

So jealous of your bump emzy! LOL

So far this is me at 17+6, 23+4, 25+1







I'm so glad I found this thread, it's made me a lot more confident in myself and my belly! 

My belly is still a complete B without maternity pants on -- I only wear the maternity pants when I'm going somewhere (his moms, a family party, that sorta thing) otherwise I'm still wearing my regular jeans that unforunately emphasize the natural B and not so much my pregnant belly.


----------



## Emzywemzy

27 weeks


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Aww. You ladies give me hope that when I DO get preggo, I'll have a bump and won't just look extra-fat like I fear. lol

Gorgeous bumps, everyone. :)


Emzy - Yours scares me....that is a BIG bump. It makes you look like you're going to tip forward. lol How is your back feeling? :) You look beautiful! :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

LOL I know! I had quite a modest bump last pregnancy, but this time I'm huge! I'm not feeling too bad tbh, a little uncomfortable but not that bad... yet!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Well, your back looks pretty strong...so I was hoping you weren't having too much problems. This is your second then? :)

I'm trying for my first, and DH's third, at the moment. :) I'm doing soy this cycle and for the first time ever, my BBT is very very stable whereas it's normally very erratic. I started metformin too....so i'm hoping the temps mean it's levelling everything out. :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes this is my second little girl! 

Good luck with ttc and hope to see you here with a bump real soon Xx


----------



## 17thy

Emzywemzy said:


> LOL I know! I had quite a modest bump last pregnancy, but this time I'm huge! I'm not feeling too bad tbh, a little uncomfortable but not that bad... yet!

This is how i feel i'm going to end up. I wasn't this big until like 20 weeks along last time. I looked about the average 28 weeks when I gave birth.


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

Emzy where do you buy your tops?? I love all of them in your pictures!


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

These are at 15 and a half weeks.. am i showing? or is it just my tummy?
The first one I am holding it in as much as I can the second one Im relaxed
 



Attached Files:







mail.google.com.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 10









mail.google.com2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Emzywemzy

wanna.b.mommy that looks like the start of a lovely little bump, nice and round too :)

Aw thanks! My tops are mostly from Mothercare and New Look, I got loads of lovely ones for Christmas :)


----------



## Embo78

17 weeks :)

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/20e02047.jpg


----------



## Kielee

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/31weeks.jpg

31 Weeks with Twins :) x

Sorry it's a bit blurry I don't know what happened there :S


----------



## Katielouisa

Here are my final bump pictures... I wasn't plus sized I just had a B bump up until around 27 weeks from baby lying back to back and it got me really depressed!!! Anyway it did eventually round out and now I miss rubbing it! 

My bump looks huge but she was only 7pounds 3oz!!! x
 



Attached Files:







video.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 5









video-005.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nlz2468

you all have lovely bumps :) I didnt even start to show until around 26weeks and even then i still had the horrid B shape bump which got me really down. I would say as soon as i hit 30weeks thats when i started rounding out more and actually looked pregnant rather than just fat :thumbup:

heres my progress pics from 16+5weeks to 28+2weeks and as you can see its very much B shaped and people didnt notice i was pregnant....

https://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4827/59195676.png

Then it seems to lose the B shape around 29+3weeks and thats when people said i looked like i had popped and was finally showing :)

https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8724/dsc0929d.jpg

heres 31week bump getting rounder

https://img862.imageshack.us/img862/4015/dscn0116w.jpg

and heres 34weeks and more rounder

https://oi44.tinypic.com/5d001t.jpg

and heres todays at 36weeks

https://oi44.tinypic.com/10fuao7.jpg


----------



## KEslinger

nlz2468 said:


> you all have lovely bumps :) I didnt even start to show until around 26weeks and even then i still had the horrid B shape bump which got me really down. I would say as soon as i hit 30weeks thats when i started rounding out more and actually looked pregnant rather than just fat :thumbup:
> 
> heres my progress pics from 16+5weeks to 28+2weeks and as you can see its very much B shaped and people didnt notice i was pregnant....
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4827/59195676.png
> 
> Then it seems to lose the B shape around 29+3weeks and thats when people said i looked like i had popped and was finally showing :)
> 
> https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8724/dsc0929d.jpg
> 
> heres 31week bump getting rounder
> 
> https://img862.imageshack.us/img862/4015/dscn0116w.jpg
> 
> and heres 34weeks and more rounder
> 
> https://oi44.tinypic.com/5d001t.jpg
> 
> and heres todays at 36weeks
> 
> https://oi44.tinypic.com/10fuao7.jpg



You look fantastic!

Silly question, where do you find the name thing that's in your signature? :blush:


----------



## Emzywemzy

nlz what a lovely bump you have!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

28 weeks :)


----------



## lillichloe

beautiful bump


----------



## CdnEquestrian

KEslinger said:


> Silly question, where do you find the name thing that's in your signature? :blush:

I can make things like this, if anyone is interested. :)
I used to have my own website and graphic design company... ;)

If you'd like a little siggy pic (or anyone else) feel free to PM me. I can do just about anything you can dream up. ;)


----------



## nlz2468

KEslinger said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> you all have lovely bumps :) I didnt even start to show until around 26weeks and even then i still had the horrid B shape bump which got me really down. I would say as soon as i hit 30weeks thats when i started rounding out more and actually looked pregnant rather than just fat :thumbup:
> 
> heres my progress pics from 16+5weeks to 28+2weeks and as you can see its very much B shaped and people didnt notice i was pregnant....
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4827/59195676.png
> 
> Then it seems to lose the B shape around 29+3weeks and thats when people said i looked like i had popped and was finally showing :)
> 
> https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8724/dsc0929d.jpg
> 
> heres 31week bump getting rounder
> 
> https://img862.imageshack.us/img862/4015/dscn0116w.jpg
> 
> and heres 34weeks and more rounder
> 
> https://oi44.tinypic.com/5d001t.jpg
> 
> and heres todays at 36weeks
> 
> https://oi44.tinypic.com/10fuao7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic!
> 
> Silly question, where do you find the name thing that's in your signature? :blush:Click to expand...

Thankyou :)
I got my siggy off a photoshop template site and then edited the name on the blocks to my sons name!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Emzywemzy said:


> 28 weeks :)

Wow Emzy! You are growing quite fast:thumbup: I love your bump!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nlz2468 said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> you all have lovely bumps :) I didnt even start to show until around 26weeks and even then i still had the horrid B shape bump which got me really down. I would say as soon as i hit 30weeks thats when i started rounding out more and actually looked pregnant rather than just fat :thumbup:
> 
> heres my progress pics from 16+5weeks to 28+2weeks and as you can see its very much B shaped and people didnt notice i was pregnant....
> 
> https://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4827/59195676.png
> 
> Then it seems to lose the B shape around 29+3weeks and thats when people said i looked like i had popped and was finally showing :)
> 
> https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8724/dsc0929d.jpg
> 
> heres 31week bump getting rounder
> 
> https://img862.imageshack.us/img862/4015/dscn0116w.jpg
> 
> and heres 34weeks and more rounder
> 
> https://oi44.tinypic.com/5d001t.jpg
> 
> and heres todays at 36weeks
> 
> https://oi44.tinypic.com/10fuao7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic!
> 
> Silly question, where do you find the name thing that's in your signature? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :)
> I got my siggy off a photoshop template site and then edited the name on the blocks to my sons name!Click to expand...

You are getting so close!!!!!! Your bump looks great!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Here is my post labor belly. Im so shocked at how quickly it went down!
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-07 20.58.38.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you Armywife! Congrats on having your baby! I was wondering whether your stop/start contractions turned into labour, that's what happened to me with my first :) Did you have a little boy or girl?

x


----------



## nlz2468

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Here is my post labor belly. Im so shocked at how quickly it went down!

Loved reading your birth story so happy for you :happydance:

and wow look at your post belly pic wow i am jelious i doubt ill look that slim after birth :haha:

Cant wait to see pics of LO!


----------



## KEslinger

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Here is my post labor belly. Im so shocked at how quickly it went down!

You look fantastic!!! I'm much bigger than you but with some luck *fingers crossed* I'll have a similar experience!


----------



## horseypants

wow. you ladies look beautiful! thank you so much for posting your pictures! :friends:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Emzywemzy said:


> Thank you Armywife! Congrats on having your baby! I was wondering whether your stop/start contractions turned into labour, that's what happened to me with my first :) Did you have a little boy or girl?
> 
> x

Hi Emzy!
Yes!! my start/stop contractions turned into labor the very next night! thur morning around 1am my contractions started up again and I wasn't taking it too seriously since I had them the night before. 
It was all in my back and jumped from 10min apart to 4 min apart within a couple hours. By 4am I couldnt take it anymore so we made a dash to the hospital. LO- baby stephen was born at 5pm Thur. March 1st.
https://i39.tinypic.com/107nfhs.jpg:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I was 160 lbs pre pregnancy and always had a bit of a pooch belly since I was 12yrs old. I was 210lbs at 40wks.
I am not sure what I am now, But i really would like to know. I thought It would take awhile to bounce back into shape but it seemed to just go back down right after birth.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

https://i43.tinypic.com/205fnds.jpg

here is my progression. It seemed to take forever to finally get a Bump


----------



## Emzywemzy

awww :cloud9: he is so lovely!! What did he weigh? x


----------



## lillichloe

ArmyWife1984 said:


> https://i43.tinypic.com/205fnds.jpg
> 
> here is my progression. It seemed to take forever to finally get a Bump

you had such a compact little bump! very darling


----------



## kimberley3

here is my 12 week and 23 week bump pictures, i have the inbetween but forgot which one is which as i have not uploaded them in a while on my laptop so its all mixed up when i have time i will sort them out and upload :D i dont no if my nump is big or small or normal at 23 weeks, its a little bigger now im 24 it just keeps growing lol. x
 



Attached Files:







12 and 23.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 25









2011 and bump! 042.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ash1080

I love this thread! I'm a uk 16 and have been so worried that I won't get a proper bump but all the photos look fab and give me hope that I may not just look like I've eaten too many pies!


----------



## charliekitty

Hi girls, i havnt been on bnb for a while!! im at size 18/20 uk, im 16 weeks with a blue bump =) i havnt got any bump pics yet but i will and il be posting in here =) xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Emzywemzy said:


> awww :cloud9: he is so lovely!! What did he weigh? x

he was 7lbs 5 oz. Only fits into newborn clothes.


----------



## kaybri2012

So looking forward to rounding out. I have had to wear maternity pants since about 12 weeks due to bloat and being short waisted. Now everything just looks pushed out more than anything :( Move on up, baby!


----------



## islanzadi

hi! i haven't been on here for AGES either!!! last time i posted a pic i must have been about 16 weeks!!

here's a 33 weeker!

https://i41.tinypic.com/1694zzr.jpg


----------



## bumphenders

Bump at 35+2 :)
 



Attached Files:







bump 35+2.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 17thy

^^^^12w 6 day bump. 252lbs now.

Compared to my 10 week bump:


----------



## Kielee

33 weeks 1 day x

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/33Weeks1day.jpg


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies, i've loved seeing your pictures and think you all look beautiful! i cant wait till i got a bump of my own. i wanted to ask - for those of you with bigger or looser tummies before getting pregnant, did you get more or less stretch marks than you think you would have if you had been thinner? maybe use your mom and her weight for comparison's sake? i'm just curious. i've seen the question asked before but never found the answer. my tummy's pretty huge right now. i look pregnant and im not! i've got a few stretch marks too, but nothing like my mom's. she got those from having me. she started out really thin though. i'm wondering if i'll dodge a few because im overweight! one can try to find the silver lining right :). i know i'm predisposed to them and i wonder if they'll be five times more! i am coming to terms with the reality of the stretch marks, there's nothing we can do - it's a genetic thing i've decided. some women get them and some dont! i'm trying to tell myself it is beautiful i can easily say that when i look at your pictures. and as for me, i just want a baby!

ps. Emzywemzy, i love the navy polkadot top!


----------



## Kielee

horseypants said:


> hi ladies, i've loved seeing your pictures and think you all look beautiful! i cant wait till i got a bump of my own. i wanted to ask - for those of you with bigger or looser tummies before getting pregnant, did you get more or less stretch marks than you think you would have if you had been thinner? maybe use your mom and her weight for comparison's sake? i'm just curious. i've seen the question asked before but never found the answer. my tummy's pretty huge right now. i look pregnant and im not! i've got a few stretch marks too, but nothing like my mom's. she got those from having me. she started out really thin though. i'm wondering if i'll dodge a few because im overweight! one can try to find the silver lining right :). i know i'm predisposed to them and i wonder if they'll be five times more! i am coming to terms with the reality of the stretch marks, there's nothing we can do - it's a genetic thing i've decided. some women get them and some dont! i'm trying to tell myself it is beautiful i can easily say that when i look at your pictures. and as for me, i just want a baby and would be willing to go through it all - scars and all to have that :).

I put loads of weight on in my late teens/early 20's and my belly ended up covered in stretch marks, they are now all silver and white. I haven't got any new ones during this pregnancy at all but I also haven't really gained much weight so id probably stretched myself out before so I wouldn't get any new ones :haha: xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

30 weeks :)


----------



## charliekitty

18 week bump =)
 



Attached Files:







428185_10151406518710051_560255050_23382280_1473091658_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrsrof

33wk3d bump :) DH takes a pic most sundays and this week we were shocked at how big the bump is getting!!
 



Attached Files:







33wk3d.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Poppiebug

Here's my 33 week photo from last Monday.... :)

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/IMG_1618.jpg


----------



## Rosered52

Here I am with my meager bump at 18 weeks. There's more there than before I was pregnant, but I wouldn't say that I've popped yet. I look exactly the same today at 20 weeks, and this was the better photo, so here goes!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.JPG
File size: 131.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MommyH

Hi ladies I'm new :) I'm a plus size 2nd time momma to be :) dd is 7 so it's been 8 years since I was pregnant last, I included my belly progression from her pregnancy too :)

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/blog%20pics/DSC_0266-1.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/blog%20pics/44bd625e.jpg


----------



## kaz0404

Hey! I see this is quite an old post but thought id share mine too! I am currently 14 weeks with baby no 4.. (my youngest is now 10)..


:dust:
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Embo78

This is my 20 week bump pic ...

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/b74621c8.jpg

Sorry bout the silly face! It's something silly I'm doing with my bump pics!!!


----------



## lillichloe

You guys are looking great!! I can't wait to have bump instead of a bloated belly!


----------



## Kielee

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/34Weeks2days.jpg

34 Weeks 2 days x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay 'plus size' bumps :happydance: I'm going to spend ages looking through
 



Attached Files:







5 to 12.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 46


----------



## KEslinger

Mrs.B. said:


> Yay 'plus size' bumps :happydance: I'm going to spend ages looking through

Yay! You found it. <3 I love this page for bump photos. Unfortunately I'm 29 weeks and I've only taken 3 pictures. LOL


----------



## Mrs.B.

KEslinger said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Yay 'plus size' bumps :happydance: I'm going to spend ages looking through
> 
> Yay! You found it. <3 I love this page for bump photos. Unfortunately I'm 29 weeks and I've only taken 3 pictures. LOLClick to expand...

Yes thankyou, its really promising to see others and their bumps that look like bumps!

I want to remember everything along the way with this pregnancy so that if I'm lucky enough to have another I can compare, when I ask friends about their past pregnancies they forget everything!


----------



## lnza10

It was such a help to be able to look at this thread and get an idea of what plus size pregnancy can look like so I'm long overdue to throw my pictures in. This is 36 weeks! I can't believe it. I'm going to miss my bump - It's been fun to wear tight shirts and not be self conscious about any flabby bits! 

Was a size 18/20 US before being preggo, and have gained about 20-25lbs. So far feeling good and keeping my fingers crossed that the next month goes smoothly.
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Embo78

Great bump inza :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

31 weeks 3 days


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies 

Been following this post for a while now...I am 16 weeks pregnant, and was a size 16/18 UK before i fell pregnant. I have not gained any weight yet but my trousers do not fit.

Here are my bump pics....it feels like all my 'fat' has been pushed up and i have a little round bump that sits quite low. 

5 Weeks
11 Weeks
15 Weeks

I think i look more pregnant in certain clothes....maternity clothes are still a bit big for me so im in the middle somewhere.

XXXXXXXX
 



Attached Files:







5 week baby bloat!.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 24









11 wk belly.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 22









15+4 bump.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Sparklegirl

im just stalking this thread, i too am plus size & hoping to post her 1 day


----------



## dontworry

Sparklegirl said:


> im just stalking this thread, i too am plus size & hoping to post her 1 day

I am the same! I look here everyday and hope that my bump turns out as cute and round and perfect as all of these lovely ladies!


----------



## SaucySac38

I am back again. Newly pregnant (5 weeks today) after the loss and very hopeful this time. Hope to chart my own progress here. You all look wonderful!


----------



## KEslinger

SaucySac38 said:


> I am back again. Newly pregnant (5 weeks today) after the loss and very hopeful this time. Hope to chart my own progress here. You all look wonderful!

Congratulations, Saucy!


----------



## Embo78

Sorry for your loss saucy :hugs:

Congrats on your bfp, sending lots of sticky dust your way :)


----------



## Kielee

35 Weeks 3 days :) x
https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/DSC_0447.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

what a lovely twin bump!


----------



## niknik1more

26 week bump and 31 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







26 week bump.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3









31 week bump.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sparklegirl

Kielee said:


> 35 Weeks 3 days :) x
> https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/DSC_0447.jpg

beautiful bump


----------



## SaucySac38

Lovely bumps!


----------



## Second Chance

I must say you all look so amazing, My son will be turning 2 and I cant wait until the day when I can join all you beautiful women again :) Congratulations to all of you :hugs: I just love watching your progress


----------



## heyyydayyy

Oh man I can't wait until I get to post in this thread! I parooze your lovely plus size bumps several times a week! I'm 8w+2d and hopefully within the next few weeks I'll have a cute bump to show you gals!


----------



## Poppiebug

Here's my 36 week bump pic....
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/36weeks.jpg

My Obs says bubs is engaged, I know it's a little bit of a different angle but can you tell I've dropped since my 33 week pic? 
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/IMG_1618.jpg
The only thing that tells me I have probably dropped is I can breathe in deeper and I'm more hungry than I've been / can fit in more of a proper meal.


----------



## Emzywemzy

33 weeks


----------



## Mrs.B.

Emzywemzy said:


> 33 weeks

Lovely Bump!! Hope I get one like this!! x


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I can't wait until i can post a picture on here! Although i'm not sure i'll have a bump cause i'm quite big (UK 20)! I look 6 months already!!! All your bumps look so beautiful! :)


----------



## niknik1more

u will get a bump hun ur tummy will change shape anyways :) im a uk 16/18 and u could see my bump from about 20 weeks it was only small but u could see it :)


----------



## kimberley3

just an update our our little well not little lol bump :D
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0480.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 27









12 and 23.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Poppiebug

Gorgeous bump pics Kim!! :)


----------



## Kielee

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l310/cbrbiker13/20120412_201411.jpg
37 week bump, probably the last one before they come on Tuesday :) x


----------



## kimberley3

wow what a nice bump :D


----------



## Kielee

Aww thank you, I think ill miss it lol x


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

The first bump picture I have been brave enough to take! He was all balled up down at the bottom.. 22 weeks 
Oh! I also started feeling him move at 21 weeks exactly!! Love feeling it now
That's my baby right... lol
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GreyGirl

So many fabulous plus size bumps :D I'll always have a B bump I think because I have a scar on my stomach which gives me a B when not pregnant!
Hope one day to post a baby bump, still just looking my normal fat self...one day!


----------



## SaucySac38

Have reached the place where I mc last time so I am a bit anxious and probably will be until the first scan on the 26th. If I see a little peanut, I will take my first bump picture at 9 weeks and begin charting the process. Since this is going to be our only one together, I want to chart all the progress I can but, right now, I am just cautious to get to attached. You all look amazing! Congrats Poppiebug!


----------



## Emzywemzy

34 weeks :)


----------



## pinkmac85

Emzywemzy said:


> 34 weeks :)

Looking GREAT!!! What a lovely bump!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you :D


----------



## Rosered52

Well, it's well and truly begun: I'm getting whale-like. Here is my 20 week (in the black shirt, don't mind the dog fur stuck to me) and the one in yellow is me today, at 24 weeks. I'm thrilled and horrified, simultaneously. :D/:(
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.JPG
File size: 78.1 KB
Views: 6









24 weeks.jpg
File size: 90.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lillichloe

Here's me at 14+1. I just look like I am getting fatter. Hopeful it looks more like a pregnant belly soon.
 



Attached Files:







tn.jpeg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 201


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've updated my avatar with my bump at 16 weeks :) as can't do it another way on my phone


----------



## Kubb

:blush: What beautiful bumps ladies!! 

I hope I have a bump to show off to all of you very soon! I want a BFP!!! Hopefully it won't be too long. After losing 3 stone since January I had my 1st natural period since Jan 2010!!


----------



## mrswichman

SaucySac38 said:


> Have reached the place where I mc last time so I am a bit anxious and probably will be until the first scan on the 26th. If I see a little peanut, I will take my first bump picture at 9 weeks and begin charting the process. Since this is going to be our only one together, I want to chart all the progress I can but, right now, I am just cautious to get to attached. You all look amazing! Congrats Poppiebug!

i know how you feel. i reached where i had my mmc and was sooo anxious...now turning 13 weeks tomorrow and very happy :D


----------



## niknik1more

my bump getting big now 26 weeks 1st pic then 2nd pic 31 weeks and the last i took today but ill be 34 weeks 2moz :)
 



Attached Files:







26 week bump.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3









31 week bump.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3









34 week bump.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emzywemzy

36 weeks :)


----------



## SaucySac38

Lovely bump!


----------



## Second Chance

So excited to be joining you girls again! Just found out today only three weeks but excited none the less!!!


----------



## SaucySac38

Yea Second Chance! 3 weeks is a lovely time. Enjoy and a h&h 9 months.


----------



## Second Chance

Thank you I am so excited :) Hes still adjusting to the idea but we are getting more excited


----------



## AwwJung

Love all of your bumps! 

I really hope that I get a showing bump soon/eventually. 

I'm about 5"2' and can wear sizes between 18-20. I'm currently 12 weeks, 3 days along. 

Thanks for sharing your bumps, I enjoy looking through them.


----------



## Emzywemzy

AwwJung said:


> Love all of your bumps!
> 
> I really hope that I get a showing bump soon/eventually.
> 
> I'm about 5"2' and can wear sizes between 18-20. I'm currently 12 weeks, 3 days along.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your bumps, I enjoy looking through them.

Same as me, I'm 5'2 and wear 18-20 too :)


----------



## SaucySac38

I am 5'0 and wear a 16-18 normally but have moved up since I began growing a baby. Looking mostly bloated. Hope my bump looks more bump like soon.


----------



## Emzywemzy

37 week term bump!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

your getting so close emzy!!! i love your bump!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you! I can't believe your baby is 2 months already! How are you getting on?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Its going great! Much better than the 1st few wks. 1st few wks were rough i'd admit.

Bf'ing was pretty rough in the beginning and I was sleep deprived but now all is well! He is even sleeping 5 to 6 hrs in the night!!! 

I can't imagine having another baby right now but I do want my kids to be close in age and I did enjoy being pregnant :) How do you plan on juggling it?


----------



## kimberley3

beautiful bumps ladies and here is my update :)

would you say my bump is big or small for dates? x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0480.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ArmyWife1984

kimberley3 said:


> beautiful bumps ladies and here is my update :)
> 
> would you say my bump is big or small for dates? x

It actually doesn't look big or small to me at 32wks. It looks right on target :thumbup: lovely!


----------



## kimberley3

thank you :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

18+1 belly


----------



## maisie78

MrsB your bump is lovely :thumbup: I want one like that :winkwink: Mine just looks like I'm extra fat at the moment but it is getting harder so just need the middle to fill out so it's not a B bump anymore.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww thanks! I'm just waiting for it to harden up! its still mega flabby!


----------



## SaucySac38

I definitely just look fatter. Come on little bump!


----------



## Second Chance

Guess I wont be joining you ladies :/ Passed every test with a positive and the doctor said everything pointed to pregnant he even wrote up the confirmation and did an ultrasound to confirm thickening of the endomitrial lining and then when I tool a blood test it was negative :/ they want me back in, in a few days to do another but i know it wont be there... It almost feels like I lost my baby, like the hope a joys were ripped away! I am praying that my hormone levels raise but there is no way of knowing for sure :(


----------



## Rosered52

Second Chance said:


> Guess I wont be joining you ladies :/ Passed every test with a positive and the doctor said everything pointed to pregnant he even wrote up the confirmation and did an ultrasound to confirm thickening of the endomitrial lining and then when I tool a blood test it was negative :/ they want me back in, in a few days to do another but i know it wont be there... It almost feels like I lost my baby, like the hope a joys were ripped away! I am praying that my hormone levels raise but there is no way of knowing for sure :(

:dust:!


----------



## SaucySac38

Second Chance - false positives and negatives are rampant so don't give up yet. Stranger things have happened. So please let us know.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Felt really bumpy today :) 19+2 <3

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/Baby/192.jpg


----------



## SaucySac38

Lovely!


----------



## Second Chance

Thank you rose, went back to the lab today to redo the blood test the first one was a mistake apparently I went from a 2 to a 5,000 in 4 days :) Looks like im about 5 weeks and counting cant wait to start taking pictures :)


----------



## lillichloe

That's great news second chance!!!


----------



## niknik1more

18 weeks 26 weeks 34 weeks and 37+1 feel massive cant wait to meet baby now and as i only have one pair of bottoms that fit i hope he aint in there to long
 



Attached Files:







bump 18 week.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 10









26 week bump.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7









34 week bump.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6









bump 37 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Emzywemzy

38 weeks, nearly there :)


----------



## SaucySac38

Yea Second Chance!! Doing the happy dance for you. All the bumps looks great.


----------



## Second Chance

Thanks ladies, you all look so wonderful :) I cant wait til I start showing... Im nervous, I guess it isnt real to me yet! Congrats to all you ladies and I cant wait to see the babies :hugs:


----------



## kimberley3

pink top 32.5 i think and blue top 34weeks today :D
 



Attached Files:







bbay.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 29


----------



## lillichloe

You look great! Only one more month!!


----------



## Tezzy

Hi!

Can I join you guys?? I'm 16-18 uk and I have two children already (age 5 & 3) 

Here's my 5 week bloaty bump :) lol

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/8f89df54.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Heres mine from yesterday 21+1 :)

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0510.jpg


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you all look so great!! Congrats to the girlies who just joined us!!


----------



## lovie

all the bumps are so lovely :cloud9:

I took a pic of my 12 week bump/bloat today, i did have a tummy before but it feels hard above me tummy botton and hard (under my chub) on the bottom.

When did everyone feel like they really started showing? :)
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SaucySac38

I feel like I am starting to show now. I looked a little pregnant last week but I think we are picking up steam. My "B" seems to be catching up with itself so I hope it looks more like a baby and not a beer belly soon.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

Just to let you know I had my baby last week at 39+2! She is called Evie Grace and is gorgeous :cloud9: Here was my last bump pic at 39 weeks:



And here is Evie on the day she was born :)


----------



## psychnut09

Hey there ladies! I was wondering if I could join.. I have a "B" belly and dont know when or if it will go away this time!:) Here are 4w6d, 5w5d, and 7w1d. I cant wait to keep updating and seeing all of your bumps growing too!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







4w6d shirt.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4









5w5d shirt.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









7w1d shirt.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 117


----------



## mrswichman

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just to let you know I had my baby last week at 39+2! She is called Evie Grace and is gorgeous :cloud9: Here was my last bump pic at 39 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Evie on the day she was born :)

congratulations. She is beautiful!


----------



## kimberley3

I need to put up a 35/36 picture will have to do it when I get on the laptop and welcome to the new ladies x


----------



## lovie

Congratulations emzywemzy Evie is such a cutie!!

Saucysac I'm glad you feel like you are showing too, I defiantly feel attached to my little bumb, I can't to look a kittle bit more pregnant :)


----------



## Tezzy

My 6 week bump (suze16/18 normally)

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/74ed0113.jpg


----------



## kimberley3

here are my pictures, i will do a 36 weeks when i turn 36 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0482.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## SaucySac38

Emzy - Congrats! Lovely little one. 

Lovie - It is so nice to see that bump growing. Even this week it feels like I am just getting round!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

CONGRATS EMZY!!!!! :) She's gorgeous! :D


Beautiful bumps, ladies! I hope i'll be joining you soon! Just got my prescription for my first round of clomid. At the ultrasound, I had 8 follies all around the same maturity...hoping at least one of them pops! lol ;)

I know i'll be rockin' a B-belly too. lol


----------



## pinkmac85

My 14 week bumpage :)

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/14weeks.jpg


----------



## CdnEquestrian

pinkmac - That is a lovely big bump you're already rockin'! :) I LOVE your top, BTW! SOOOO pretty!


----------



## pinkmac85

CdnEquestrian said:


> pinkmac - That is a lovely big bump you're already rockin'! :) I LOVE your top, BTW! SOOOO pretty!

Thanks so much hun!! 
PS the top is from Addition Elle-I just made sure to buy it a size larger so it could fit my growing boobs and belly haha


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'll have to remember that. ;) I buy my bras from them. I'm into a 38DDD....yikes. I'm worried about what pregnancy-boobs will be like. lol

I've been stock-piling maternity clothes for when I get my BFP, but have found that plus sized maternity clothes are a rarity...and what they think is plus sized is not the same as what I THINK is plus sized..... :rolleyes: lol


----------



## pinkmac85

CdnEquestrian said:


> I'll have to remember that. ;) I buy my bras from them. I'm into a 38DDD....yikes. I'm worried about what pregnancy-boobs will be like. lol
> 
> I've been stock-piling maternity clothes for when I get my BFP, but have found that plus sized maternity clothes are a rarity...and what they think is plus sized is not the same as what I THINK is plus sized..... :rolleyes: lol

You're in Canada correct? Have you checked out the plus size line at motherhood.ca ? Im not sure what the plus size is like in stores but I buy my pants from there and they fit great! Seems fairly true to size! And there are a lot of things from addition elle I can wear for maternity because they have the band under the bust & then the babydoll style!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Yep, i'm from British Columbia. I will check them out. Haven't been to their site yet. Thanks. :) There is an additonelle about 3 hours from us that we go to about once a month or so, so i'll definately keep an eye on what they've got that would work for maternity next time i'm there. :)

A lot of my own clothes will probably work for a long while, since I usually wear looser fitting clothes, and practically live in black yoga pants. lol


----------



## kimberley3

my 36 weeks and 3days :D

had a scan the other day and baby is about 6lb2oz :) so wonder what she will be at birth
 



Attached Files:







33333333.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DebbieLouise

Im a size 16, 5ft4ish and weighed about 14.7stone before pregnancy. Heres my firest ever bump pic at 16weeks & 5days. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120608-01194.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maisie78

Lovely bumps Debbielouise and Kimberley :thumbup:

She sounds like a good weight Kimberley. Not long now :happydance:


----------



## kimberley3

full term today :D woohoo never thought i would get here :D my little rainbow girlie x
 



Attached Files:







ybaba.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kimberley3

i know masie 3 weeks :D :D


----------



## Embo78

32+3 bump :)

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/3592bb07.jpg

And to compare at 14 weeks

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/cb9ddfe1.jpg


----------



## SaucySac38

Thanks Embo - It is nice to know it will eventually pop out!


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you all look so beautiful! I cant wait til I am a little farther along...


----------



## Embo78

Yes it definitely will pop out! I lost my b bump at about 29 weeks. I absolutely love my D bump!!


----------



## DebbieLouise

Hey ladies, just wondering how far along was you when your OH could feel your LO kick? x


----------



## Embo78

My oh felt mine properly at 23+6 but I have an anterior placenta so I think this didn't help!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mine was 21+3 but he hasn't been able to since so think it was fluke, I too have anterior placenta so hopefully more some time soon!


----------



## pinkmac85

I sure hope my hubby can feel it this time around! He never ONCE felt it last pregnancy!! Even at 37 weeks he could SEE her moving around and flipping and as SOON as he put his hand on my tummy she would stop and NOT move until his hand was off me! It was crazy!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi ladies, just wanted to say that I've been stalking this thread on and off for ages during TTC and now that I finally got my bfp I am subscribed!!

I have a belly that could easily be mistaken for a 7 month pregnant belly, and a B shaped stomach anyway, so I am really nervous about a load of things;
1. will I show earlier than I hope and give it away to work colleagues
2. will I never show and just look fat
3. will anyone feel baby kick or will it be trapped beneath layers of fat!

All of the bump pics on here give me hope that I could have a normal bump at some point :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats Jo_Bean


----------



## Mrs.B.

V day today :) 

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0541.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Hey Jo :) I wouldn't say I started showing properly til quite late on. I think you have more chance of hiding it from your colleagues.

You will definitely show. See my bump pic (I'm usually a uk 20-22) and hold a lot of weight on my tummy.

Gav didn't feel our lo til I was approx 22 weeks but now he feels him every day. If you have a posterior placenta people will feel your lo even sooner.


----------



## heyyydayyy

I've been stalking this thread pretty much since I found out I was pregnant and I'm so excited I finally get to post a bump picture!

I was a size 12/14 US, 5'4" and 180lbs pre-pregnancy. Here's me at 4w+1d, then 9w+5d, and today at 18w+0d...I think I'm finally starting to get a bump :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







4w+1d.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6









9w+5d.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9









18w+0d.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jo_Bean

Embo78 said:


> Hey Jo :) I wouldn't say I started showing properly til quite late on. I think you have more chance of hiding it from your colleagues.
> 
> You will definitely show. See my bump pic (I'm usually a uk 20-22) and hold a lot of weight on my tummy.
> 
> Gav didn't feel our lo til I was approx 22 weeks but now he feels him every day. If you have a posterior placenta people will feel your lo even sooner.

Aw thanks embo :D that really helps with my worries. It would be nice to not have to explain to work people before I have to. On the other hand it might just look like I put on weight :blush:

I can't wait though!!!


----------



## kimberley3

38 weeks todayyyyy and baby has a sticker from the other half to be given to the driver lol if she doesnt engage!
 



Attached Files:







mmm.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 22









208906_10151100830470209_1410768361_n.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## pinkmac85

kimberley3 said:


> 38 weeks todayyyyy and baby has a sticker from the other half to be given to the driver lol if she doesnt engage!


AHHH what a fantastic bump!! So friggin cute!!


----------



## pinkmac85

14weeks vs 16 weeks!! INSANE!!

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/PicsArt_13396166692912.jpg


----------



## CdnEquestrian

pinkmac - I LOVE your giant bump! That is quite a difference, girl! :)
I also love your sense of style/fashion sense. You dress very much like I do. lol ;)

Finished my clomid on Monday. Hoping this month i'll get to join you ladies with a "here's my non-bump" pics. haha. ;)


----------



## pinkmac85

CdnEquestrian said:


> pinkmac - I LOVE your giant bump! That is quite a difference, girl! :)
> I also love your sense of style/fashion sense. You dress very much like I do. lol ;)
> 
> Finished my clomid on Monday. Hoping this month i'll get to join you ladies with a "here's my non-bump" pics. haha. ;)

Thanks so much hun!! Is it bad that I have NO fashion sense LOL Husband picks out ALL my clothes when we go shopping LOL!!!!!

Oooooo I've got my fingers crossed so tightly for you!!
I'm also sending you a PM  So check your inbox :)


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I still LOVE that white, black and red shirt. If you ever want to get rid of that.... ;)

I've taken your advice and been checking out the plus sized stores here like Pennington's 14+ and Additionelle for clothes that I can use as mat clothes when the time comes. ;)

Hubby thought Penningtons 14+ was for girls 14 years old or older..... LMAO. I love him. ;)


----------



## Embo78

33+1

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/d387961b.jpg

Had my final growth scan today and he's already 5lbs. So relieved because I haven't gained a pound so I was worried its affected his weight! Apparently not :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

loooooooooooooooooove the bump Em!


----------



## kimberley3

39 weeks today woooo
 



Attached Files:







bumpy39.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jo_Bean

What a gorgeous bump!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## LilOopsy

https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad240/rainydaysandoverlays/EMMYS%20THINGS/EMMYS%20BUMP/e452f82d.jpg

This is my 25w 4d bump... I'm a UK size 16


Question for others plus sized


Is it normal when you sit down for the bump to just look like Chubb? Mine seems to just go all squishy and vanish lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

LilOopsy said:


> This is my 25w 4d bump... I'm a UK size 16
> 
> 
> Question for others plus sized
> 
> 
> Is it normal when you sit down for the bump to just look like Chubb? Mine seems to just go all squishy and vanish lol[/QUOTE]
> 
> Mine does too... still looks a bit bumpy but not as much as stood up.
> 
> I got some pics from friday, I'll just go get them ...


----------



## Mrs.B.

25+1 xx

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0563.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/2012-06-23_09-28-42.png


----------



## LilOopsy

See when you sit your tum looks all rounded and lovely and obviously preggo... 

When I sit I look like my muffin tops rolled over my jeans and just chubby... And I'm nearly 26 weeks lol... 


I'm totally jealous


I know baby is growing fine and weighs on the average mark as we had a scan last week... She is laying sideways tho... Which I guess could affect it too...


Boohoo I want a rounder tum sitting lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm measuring 27 weeks at 25.

I guess your in Mat trousers? If I don't wear over the bump trousers, the low rise mat trousers dig in and there is no roundness, it looks like you say, like its hanging over xx


----------



## LilOopsy

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm measuring 27 weeks at 25.
> 
> I guess your in Mat trousers? If I don't wear over the bump trousers, the low rise mat trousers dig in and there is no roundness, it looks like you say, like its hanging over xx

Yeah I wear the over the bump ones so when I sit it looks a lil rounder...


It's reassuring to know I'm not the only one tho... Thank you :) I do worry sometimes... Ok most times lol


How are your energy levels so far? Also are you going in for the glucose test or had one? I have one Monday that I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## Mrs.B.

They are back to low at the minute, I did have a time at the begining of the 3nd tri that all energy came back but thats gone again now. How about you?

Yes I have to go for one, I have mine on the 9th July, I'll be 27+4. I'm not looking forward to it, but I hvae my 4d scan the day after so that like my little treat to look forward to :) I juts really hope they can see properly, as I had problems at my 20 and 22 weeks scans due to my weight and anterior placenta. So fingers crossed! x


----------



## LilOopsy

Mrs.B. said:


> They are back to low at the minute, I did have a time at the begining of the 3nd tri that all energy came back but thats gone again now. How about you?
> 
> Yes I have to go for one, I have mine on the 9th July, I'll be 27+4. I'm not looking forward to it, but I hvae my 4d scan the day after so that like my little treat to look forward to :) I juts really hope they can see properly, as I had problems at my 20 and 22 weeks scans due to my weight and anterior placenta. So fingers crossed! x

Mine went low in last 3 weeks... Sneakin in naps when I can


I have my 28 week 4D booked in for the 15th July I think... They've not been the best but having a posterior placenta has helped a little... I wonder if that's another reason I look small... She likes to lay feet forward... Even when she's sideways. 


Bubs huh! So unpredictable lol!


----------



## pinkmac85

LilOopsy said:


> https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad240/rainydaysandoverlays/EMMYS%20THINGS/EMMYS%20BUMP/e452f82d.jpg
> 
> This is my 25w 4d bump... I'm a UK size 16
> 
> 
> Question for others plus sized
> 
> 
> Is it normal when you sit down for the bump to just look like Chubb? Mine seems to just go all squishy and vanish lol

YES!! I have a full on big bump when I'm standing/walking...when I sit WOOSH away it goes into rolls of fat! Yet its hard as rock when standing...SO weird!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Gorgeous bumps ladies.:D


----------



## mrs_cookie

im new here and im 10 weeks. i am morbidly obese. 5'6 320 lbs. i currently do not have a bump shaped belly. i love all of the bump pics that you all have posted. thanks for being brave enough to post them. i have like the two layer stomache, so i wonder have any women with a tummy like mines turn out to have a nice looking bump later in pregnancy. thank you all and God bless. BTW this is my first pregnancy.


----------



## pinkmac85

mrs_cookie said:


> im new here and im 10 weeks. i am morbidly obese. 5'6 320 lbs. i currently do not have a bump shaped belly. i love all of the bump pics that you all have posted. thanks for being brave enough to post them. i have like the two layer stomache, so i wonder have any women with a tummy like mines turn out to have a nice looking bump later in pregnancy. thank you all and God bless. BTW this is my first pregnancy.

Hi there and welcome! 
What do you mean by a two layer belly? Like a B shaped belly?
Xoxo


----------



## kimberley3

40plus4 on my birthday and im still here!!
 



Attached Files:







528141_10151142602980209_1467195836_n.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Jo_Bean

That's a very neat bump! I hope I look half as gorgeous as that!


----------



## pinkmac85

19 weeks! No change! Still feeling huge! 
Yikes sorry about the spotty mirror! On my cleaning list!

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/19weeks.jpg


----------



## Try Rocking

Love the bump Em!


----------



## Rosered52

mrs_cookie said:


> im new here and im 10 weeks. i am morbidly obese. 5'6 320 lbs. i currently do not have a bump shaped belly. i love all of the bump pics that you all have posted. thanks for being brave enough to post them. i have like the two layer stomache, so i wonder have any women with a tummy like mines turn out to have a nice looking bump later in pregnancy. thank you all and God bless. BTW this is my first pregnancy.

Hi there! I'm 5'8" and 360lbs, so I hear ya! My double-bump, or "B" belly rounded to more of a "D" at around 30 weeks. Before that, I was able to make it look much smoother than it was by using a tummy sleeve and pulling maternity pants over it.


----------



## shocker

Ohh will have to post a bump pic soon, ive lost weight in the last few weeks because of a bad bout of sickness but the last two days ive been feeling better and everything ive eaten has gone straight to my belly making me look about 20 weeks!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Can't wait to see, Shocker! :)


----------



## pinkmac85

20 weeks!
I think I've hit my slow down mark! Thankfully! I'm thinking I won't expand much more until about 30 weeks!
(Yuck ignore my fat arms! How many other plus size mamas(to be) hate their arms!?

Side view 
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/20weeks.jpg

Front(ish) view...you can see just how round it is! Yikes!
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/20weeks2.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

Def. hate my arms...the upper half atleast...lol.


----------



## destynibaby

23 weeks today!


----------



## mrswichman

ok so took a picture today for the heck of it...put it next to a picture taken 5 days ago and can see the bump up higher lol...was interesting to look at, least to me...lol
 



Attached Files:







24w 2.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 10









24w 5d.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Embo78

36 weeks :)

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/82f776e0.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

Love it Em :) strategically placed toy legs over the face :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Believe me Jo. You don't wanna see my face today :haha: I look well rough!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I guess I should post these here too!

here's my first ever bloat pic 9w+1 :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: 
excuse the flab.

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/81a9b944.jpg
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/0b78cdb7.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Love it Jo :cloud9:


----------



## Sarahcake

Im 21 weeks and I feel huge :(
Am a size 24 currently due to an awesome combination of steroids and 2 years medical rest! 

This is my first ever bump pic, be gentle with me!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0443.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jo_Bean

aw Sarah, it's lovely!!!


----------



## Embo78

Lovely bump Sarah :)


----------



## pinkmac85

Sarahcake said:


> Im 21 weeks and I feel huge :(
> Am a size 24 currently due to an awesome combination of steroids and 2 years medical rest!
> 
> This is my first ever bump pic, be gentle with me!

You look great! I'm also a size 24! Rock it girl :)


----------



## heyyydayyy

I already posted my progression until 19+5, but here's an update!

First one is 18+0, second is 19+5, and the last one is today at 22+1! I'm getting rounder!! I'm going on vacation in less than two weeks and I really hope that I'll look pregnant and not just chubby when I wear my bathing suit :blush:

Excuse the sideways picture, it's supposed to be right side up but I can't get it to cooperate :haha:
 



Attached Files:







18w+0d.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2









19w+5d.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









22w+1d.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## psychnut09

Hey ladies!! Here are my 13 and 14 week bumpy pics :) I am finally starting to grow out instead of in (lost 20lbs so far). 
Hope all of you are good! I love all of your bumps! Hope to catch up soon!! :)
 



Attached Files:







13+0 shirt.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









13+6 shirt.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

I haven't posted in forever but here is meat work last night 25 weeks.. i did a double take when i walked by the mirror.
 



Attached Files:







35.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrswichman

you mean 35 weeks? i did a double take too, "she's only 25?!" then saw your ticker


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you ladies :) got asked of I was carrying twins today, then looked mortified when I said no lol 

I love your pictures everyone, beautiful blossoming mamas :)


----------



## mrswichman

oooh kind of loving what the white shirt is doing for the christopher bump :D
 



Attached Files:







25w1d 3.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 16









25w1d 2.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

mrswichman said:


> you mean 35 weeks? i did a double take too, "she's only 25?!" then saw your ticker


35 weeks sorry that post was full of typo's LOL


----------



## pinkmac85

mrswichman said:


> oooh kind of loving what the white shirt is doing for the christopher bump :D

Total baby bump!!!


----------



## mrswichman

:happydance: i sent that picture to my mom and she said "you're going to have a 12 pound baby! but you look so cute preggers!" haha


----------



## destynibaby

I bought a belly band to minimize my B belly, looks like it just made me look smaller period. i think im loving it! :)
almost 24 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







WP_000441.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## pinkmac85

destynibaby said:


> I bought a belly band to minimize my B belly, looks like it just made me look smaller period. i think im loving it! :)
> almost 24 weeks.

Looking good! I need to try a bellyband and hope it makes me smaller hehe


----------



## pinkmac85

Went shopping this weekend in the city! LOVE this new shirt-Motherhood Maternity store had SUCH a good selection of plus size stuff!! 
This is a size 24 (3x)
Hotel mirror shot hehe

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/205weeks.jpg

And a 20 1/2 week front belly! Getting round!

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/205weeks2.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

love love love motherhood maternity...found out couple weeks ago there was one in our mall..haha wish i had known that sooner


----------



## pinkmac85

mrswichman said:


> love love love motherhood maternity...found out couple weeks ago there was one in our mall..haha wish i had known that sooner

The convertable pants are my FAV and the fit really big..I'm usually a 3x and bought a 2x and could have even gotten the 1x (they fit quite loose still at 2x!) 
I guarantee I'll wear them after baby is born (just roll the band down!) the are sooooo comfy!
If anyone can find them BUY them! And they are really flattering too!


----------



## Embo78

37 weeks :) My full term bump....

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/e8524c9f.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

My 10 week almost bump :haha:

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/7528c604.jpg


----------



## lillichloe

Embo78 said:


> 37 weeks :) My full term bump....
> 
> https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/e8524c9f.jpg

That's a very impressive bump!


----------



## Mrs.B.

29+1 xx

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0058.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

Mrs.B. said:


> 29+1 xx

Lovely bump! And I love your signature progression pic :thumbup: great idea!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jo_Bean said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 29+1 xx
> 
> Lovely bump! And I love your signature progression pic :thumbup: great idea!Click to expand...

Thanks :) I stole the idea off someone yesterday :) I liked it too


----------



## Jo_Bean

Mrs.B. said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 29+1 xx
> 
> Lovely bump! And I love your signature progression pic :thumbup: great idea!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) I stole the idea off someone yesterday :) I liked it tooClick to expand...

I'm gonna steal it too then :haha: when I've taken more pics!


----------



## Embo78

38 weeks :)

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/2d579b68.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Embo78 said:


> 38 weeks :)
> 
> https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/2d579b68.jpg

Wow!! That it one beautiful (but massive :haha: ) bump!!


----------



## Embo78

Thank you :blush: I feel MAHOOOOOSIVE!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Ready to pop Em! He's coming!!!! :yipee:


----------



## pinkmac85

22 weeks :) 

"Pregnant is the new skinny" 
Saw that at motherhood maternity and loved the saying!

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/22weeks.jpg


----------



## Laura91

Glad i've found this thread, didn't fancy posting any pictures in the other bump thread :shy:
I'm a UK 16-18 and at 6w+ already look bigger than most do at 20w :haha:!

Hopefully i'll post a pic soon, at the minute it just looks like I ate a bit too much :dohh: xx


----------



## mrswichman

27 weeks3days..taken yesterday
 



Attached Files:







27w 3d 1.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## littlepeterso

Beautiful bump mrswichman.


----------



## mrswichman

THank you very much :D


----------



## kimberley3

A bit late but my big bump turned into a 10.3 and a half lol baby girl! My irug story is on b and b with pictures the title is esmé ruby x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Wow Kimberley! That is a massive baby! Congratulations honey!!!!


----------



## kimberley3

I just read my post it makes no sense lol. My birth story is on the threads for birth stories and I know big baby! X


----------



## Embo78

39+1

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/052ad6c2.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

Really hope that's your last bump pic Em! 
Can't wait to see baby!!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

No kidding! Holy bump, Batman!!! :)


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: that should be the caption for that pic!! Love it :haha:

Thanks Jo! It's getting more and more difficult to walk and keep my balance!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hugs: he'll be here soon, then you won't be able to walk or keep your balance because you'll be staring at your beautiful baby!!!


----------



## pinkmac85

mrswichman said:


> 27 weeks3days..taken yesterday

What a great bump!! You're really poppin' now!!


----------



## pinkmac85

23 weeks & 2 days! <3 love my bump!!! 

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/23weeks.jpg


----------



## izziebelle

Hey girls! Sorry to butt in! I was a member before & am now pregnant again. I just wonderd if there was any 2nd time plus size mummys & if they found they got a bump sooner like the slimmer mummys or the same as 1st pregnancy?


----------



## pinkmac85

izziebelle said:


> Hey girls! Sorry to butt in! I was a member before & am now pregnant again. I just wonderd if there was any 2nd time plus size mummys & if they found they got a bump sooner like the slimmer mummys or the same as 1st pregnancy?

I'm a second time mommy :) 
I def am showing quicker this time around! My bump started to pop out at 14 weeks! I think it all depends on where and how you carry your weight
Post away! We'd love to see some pics!


----------



## izziebelle

I carry most ofit on my belly, & im a size 24. Will post a pic once i start feeling pregnant! still very early :) x


----------



## pinkmac85

izziebelle said:


> I carry most ofit on my belly, & im a size 24. Will post a pic once i start feeling pregnant! still very early :) x

I to am a size 24 and also carry it all in my tummy..but if you look back at my pictures on here you can see that I do have a visible baby bump! I have strangers asking how far along I am so it is visible to people who don't know I am expecting! :)


----------



## Embo78

40 week (and hopefully last) bump pic ......

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/efbc199a.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

I think I'm gonna miss your bump Em :(


----------



## pinkmac85

Embo78 said:


> 40 week (and hopefully last) bump pic ......
> 
> https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/efbc199a.jpg

Bumpalicious!!! You look great!! Can't wait to see an update once baby gets here!


----------



## heyyydayyy

I've posted in this thread a few times but I thought I'd update my bump progress! First one is 9w+5d, second is 18w+0d, third is 22w+1d, and the last one is day at 26w+4d! Not sure why 2 of the pics are sideways but oh well!
 



Attached Files:







9w+5d.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5









18w+0d.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









22w+1d.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









26w+4d.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Embo78

My last ever bump pic. Taken the day before he was born. Excuse how rough I looked, I hadn't slept in three nights!!

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/34FAC439-71BD-4131-A42A-4A6840C27DD0-24126-0000261644349771.jpg

And here is my little bundle. Born yesterday :)

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/249F9A60-D6AF-4555-8AAC-57B834CAA49D-24126-000026164887E282.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Embo, your little boys so cute ;)



Here is my latest bump 32+3

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0109.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

Congrats Embo, he is adorable :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

Can't wait to start adding pics again. There are some in this thread a while back from when I had my daughter. You all look amazing :D Something to be said about being a bigger girl, we get the BEST bumps.


----------



## Laura91

My 8w6d bloat :blush:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=459851&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1345123702


----------



## mommyof2peas

Getting there. Number 4 really makes you show quick!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrswichman

30 week Christopher bump :cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







30w 2.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9









30w 1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarahcake

You guys all look amazing, loving all of these bumps!

Thought I would update with mine, for the first time today, ive looked at my bump and though...wow...im pregnant and not just fat!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0538.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ArmyWife1984

heyyydayyy said:


> I've posted in this thread a few times but I thought I'd update my bump progress! First one is 9w+5d, second is 18w+0d, third is 22w+1d, and the last one is day at 26w+4d! Not sure why 2 of the pics are sideways but oh well!

Looks just like my bump did!


----------



## MummyBaron

all your bumps look amazing i'm a size 22 and 21 weeks and although a lot of flab at the bottom of my belly still and the round shape isn't present at the bottom i look like i'm about to pop lol! https://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4448184169035&set=t.543038251&type=3&theater


----------



## MummyBaron

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4448184169035&set=t.543038251&type=3&theaterhttps://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4448184169035&set=t.543038251&type=3&theater


----------



## MummyBaron

Hopefully that will have posted it? 

Size 22 21 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







20 week pregg.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Laura91

8w and 10w:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=459851&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1345123702https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=464259&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1345797141


----------



## mrs_cookie

hello ladies i am now 16 weeks and still not showiing. my "B" belly is just getting pushed out more. will post pics soon. i would like to know how long did it take you all to pop!? im so excited.


----------



## mrswichman

I started really losing "b" bump at about 22weeks but prepregnancy i was size 24...now everyone wont quit touching my belly lol


----------



## izziebelle

Sorry to hijack again! Just wonderd if anyone in the group was using any bumpbands/supports?! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

35+2...

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0153.jpg

izziebelle I used bump bands at the begining to make my bump more rounded.


----------



## MummyBaron

I can't find a bump band that makes a difference to the bottom of my bump it's so saggy and has a massive over hang hate it :( I just look even fatter xx


----------



## lovie

Mrs b lovely bump! I love the baby clothes in the background:cloud9:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Mrs.B. said:


> 35+2...
> 
> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0153.jpg
> 
> izziebelle I used bump bands at the begining to make my bump more rounded.

Oh my I LOVE your bump, it made me cry seeing this :blush:.. only coz its so beautiful & i want to look just as beautiful with my bump :blush: stupid pregnancy hormones :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww thankyou so much :) x


----------



## Laura91

My 8w1d bloat, 9w2d and 10w5d

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=459851&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1345123702https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=464259&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1345797141https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=469777&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1346673436


----------



## MummyBaron

I hope my bump looks like yours! xx


----------



## mrs_cookie

very nice and round bumps ladies!


----------



## pinkmac85

I LOVE all the bumpy pics! Everyone is looking great!!!
Here is my bump at 28 weeks! Soooo big!! My B bump has turned into a D!

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/28weeks.jpg


----------



## mrs_cookie

:winkwink::thumbup:you look amazing pinkmac85. i hope my B bump turns into a D just as round and lovely as yours


----------



## pinkmac85

mrs_cookie said:


> :winkwink::thumbup:you look amazing pinkmac85. i hope my B bump turns into a D just as round and lovely as yours

Thank you!! Its sooo round and most days I'm super uncomfy & can't breath because of how high it is!! I do have a bit of flabby bit on the bottom but that will always be there lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

pinkmac85 said:


> I LOVE all the bumpy pics! Everyone is looking great!!!
> Here is my bump at 28 weeks! Soooo big!! My B bump has turned into a D!
> 
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/28weeks.jpg

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## shocker

finally feeling ok enough with my bump to post! heres my 19 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0102-1-1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrs_cookie

im 19 weeks today & i still only look fatter, but my hubby has told me that i look preggo. and im so excited to be feeling my little one move & kick. i was playing my ps3 lastnight & all of a sudden i felt a swift kick..it was priceless!!! i hope everyone is progressing wonderfully! :thumbup:


----------



## mrs_cookie

here is my 19 week photo. i do not look preggo...but i know my little one is there and thats all that matters. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1347136880359.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mrswichman

oh the kicks are amazing, and they only happen more and more :cloud9:
The picture was me at a local park at 32w5d
 



Attached Files:







15hzmyw_th.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 121


----------



## mrs_cookie

mrswichman said:


> oh the kicks are amazing, and they only happen more and more :cloud9:
> The picture was me at a local park at 32w5d

beautiful pic & lovely bump mrswichman! i am so excited. i hope my bump rounds put like yours!


----------



## MummyBaron

mrs_cookie said:


> here is my 19 week photo. i do not look preggo...but i know my little one is there and thats all that matters. :thumbup:

My bump only looks round with a bump support over it and feels better to know other people have 'bumps' like me and aren't ashamed! xx


----------



## mrswichman

oh trust me i had the "B" bump, but it goes away and then baby is just all there lol...which is fantastic but makes it hard to breathe sometimes lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

This week at 36+2 (excuse the same outfit as last week) haha

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1347203218290.jpg


----------



## MummyBaron

Is a b bump a flabby belly? And what do the other terms mean? Sorry i'm a newbie to this thread lol xx


----------



## lillichloe

It's like a side view B would be like having a fat roll and a D bump is when it all smooths out and is round


----------



## mrswichman

First picture is my "B" bump at 19 weeks and second was when it really rounded at 25 weeks
 



Attached Files:







2rpsmtz.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 107









25w1d 3.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pinkmac85

mrswichman said:


> oh trust me i had the "B" bump, but it goes away and then baby is just all there lol...which is fantastic but makes it hard to breathe sometimes lol

I hear ya!! I can't breath 99% of the time!! At work we have a SMALL set of stairs, like 5 steps and even going DOWN them I am sooo out of breath and can't breath!


----------



## mrswichman

yes stairs and laying down sometimes are my enemy now lol...i stand all day at work right now,as i am a cashier at a store...i asked to go on lighter work so they better listen or my hips and back will be screaming in their faces.


----------



## lillichloe

mrswichman said:


> yes stairs and laying down sometimes are my enemy now lol...i stand all day at work right now,as i am a cashier at a store...i asked to go on lighter work so they better listen or my hips and back will be screaming in their faces.

I would die. days like today where we did tons of food shopping, then went on a family walk kill my hips. I'm not used to not having the chance to sit down when I need to. I don't think at this point I could stand all day every day. My hips would split open right down the middle and I'd drop dead. good for you for being able to do it so long.


----------



## mrs_cookie

MummyBaron said:


> mrs_cookie said:
> 
> 
> here is my 19 week photo. i do not look preggo...but i know my little one is there and thats all that matters. :thumbup:
> 
> My bump only looks round with a bump support over it and feels better to know other people have 'bumps' like me and aren't ashamed! xxClick to expand...

thank you. and i want you to know that you are not alone. as long as we know our little ones are nesting comfy in our bellies there is no need to stress over others not knowing or being able to tell that we are preggo. good luck in your pregnancy and i cant wait to see you and your little one progress! :hugs:


----------



## mrs_cookie

mrswichman said:


> oh trust me i had the "B" bump, but it goes away and then baby is just all there lol...which is fantastic but makes it hard to breathe sometimes lol

i am looking forward to it. im so excited and i cant wait!:hugs:


----------



## mrs_cookie

ok i know this is totally out of context, but has anyone else suffered from insomnia??? i seriously cannot sleep at night and hubby is complaining that we have no time together in the morning before he goes to work! lol i miss my hubby and spending quality time with him. i be so exhausted at night and i still cant sleep. i only get 3 hours of sleep in the morning which is when my hubby is up and we normally talk before he goes to work..i didnt mean to write so much but hey, im preggo and i need help! lol this is my first pregnancy and my emotions are everywhere!!!!


----------



## MummyBaron

mrs_cookie said:


> ok i know this is totally out of context, but has anyone else suffered from insomnia??? i seriously cannot sleep at night and hubby is complaining that we have no time together in the morning before he goes to work! lol i miss my hubby and spending quality time with him. i be so exhausted at night and i still cant sleep. i only get 3 hours of sleep in the morning which is when my hubby is up and we normally talk before he goes to work..i didnt mean to write so much but hey, im preggo and i need help! lol this is my first pregnancy and my emotions are everywhere!!!!

Yeah it's semi normal in pregnancy.. Try warm bath and hot chocolate or w.e your preference in bed with the telly off for half an hour before bed maybe help de stimulate you xx


----------



## lillichloe

mrs_cookie said:


> ok i know this is totally out of context, but has anyone else suffered from insomnia??? i seriously cannot sleep at night and hubby is complaining that we have no time together in the morning before he goes to work! lol i miss my hubby and spending quality time with him. i be so exhausted at night and i still cant sleep. i only get 3 hours of sleep in the morning which is when my hubby is up and we normally talk before he goes to work..i didnt mean to write so much but hey, im preggo and i need help! lol this is my first pregnancy and my emotions are everywhere!!!!

I've never had a problem with insomnia untill this week. I have been taking half a unisom for morning sickness up untill a week ago. I still get sick at least once a day when I dont take it but I dont want baby to be affected by any medications at birth. I dont know if its that I've stopped taking the unisom or I've finally reached the absolutly no comfortable way to lay down point or a bit of both. Baby has also been rock n rolling from about midnight to two. I am an absolute grouch without sleep so I feel sorry for DH. I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## mrs_cookie

MummyBaron said:


> mrs_cookie said:
> 
> 
> ok i know this is totally out of context, but has anyone else suffered from insomnia??? i seriously cannot sleep at night and hubby is complaining that we have no time together in the morning before he goes to work! lol i miss my hubby and spending quality time with him. i be so exhausted at night and i still cant sleep. i only get 3 hours of sleep in the morning which is when my hubby is up and we normally talk before he goes to work..i didnt mean to write so much but hey, im preggo and i need help! lol this is my first pregnancy and my emotions are everywhere!!!!
> 
> Yeah it's semi normal in pregnancy.. Try warm bath and hot chocolate or w.e your preference in bed with the telly off for half an hour before bed maybe help de stimulate you xxClick to expand...

thank you! i will definitely try these techniques. i normally take my bath early so maybe taking it right before bedtime will help. :thumbup:


----------



## mrs_cookie

lillichloe said:


> mrs_cookie said:
> 
> 
> ok i know this is totally out of context, but has anyone else suffered from insomnia??? i seriously cannot sleep at night and hubby is complaining that we have no time together in the morning before he goes to work! lol i miss my hubby and spending quality time with him. i be so exhausted at night and i still cant sleep. i only get 3 hours of sleep in the morning which is when my hubby is up and we normally talk before he goes to work..i didnt mean to write so much but hey, im preggo and i need help! lol this is my first pregnancy and my emotions are everywhere!!!!
> 
> I've never had a problem with insomnia untill this week. I have been taking half a unisom for morning sickness up untill a week ago. I still get sick at least once a day when I dont take it but I dont want baby to be affected by any medications at birth. I dont know if its that I've stopped taking the unisom or I've finally reached the absolutly no comfortable way to lay down point or a bit of both. Baby has also been rock n rolling from about midnight to two. I am an absolute grouch without sleep so I feel sorry for DH. I hope it gets better for you!Click to expand...

I also feel so sorry for my hubby. lol He does everything he can to make me comfy but it doesn't seem to work! I toss and turn all night long and watch tv and use my laptop all night. I am not a good wife right now, but he understands that I am not doing it purposely. Hey, he did marry me lol. I hope it gets better for you also hunny!:hugs:


----------



## pinkmac85

I've been suffering from insomnia since week 12. 
Its so hard because I can't sleep in because I have a 3 1/2 year old to take care of. So most nights I don't fall asleep until 2-3am and she's up at 6 and doesn't nap. So come her bedtime at 7 I'm so exhausted that I am beyond able to sleep! Not sure how I'm surviving on 4 hrs of sleep while taking care of house, husband, child and working full-time! Most days I want to die lol


----------



## Peggy O

Yay for plus size bumps! This thread makes me happy :happydance:
This is my 1st bump Shot. I thought I just looked fatter, till I caught myself in this big mirror at SEARS last week (I don't have a big one at home) I may actually be looking slightly pregnant, finally.


----------



## MummyBaron

Peggy O said:


> Yay for plus size bumps! This thread makes me happy :happydance:
> This is my 1st bump Shot. I thought I just looked fatter, till I caught myself in this big mirror at SEARS last week (I don't have a big one at home) I may actually be looking slightly pregnant, finally.

Aww what a lovely little bump xx


----------



## Laura91

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=472169&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1346944780https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=475639&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1347443245

Deflating? I've lost 8lbs since 6 weeks (a lb or so a week, not on purpose) do you think this is why? x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Expect its bloat being taken over by bump x


----------



## lillichloe

35+1 Don't mind the messy bathroom or that I look like hell. I have a cold and can't be bother to do my hair or make up.
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mrs_cookie

pinkmac85 said:


> I've been suffering from insomnia since week 12.
> Its so hard because I can't sleep in because I have a 3 1/2 year old to take care of. So most nights I don't fall asleep until 2-3am and she's up at 6 and doesn't nap. So come her bedtime at 7 I'm so exhausted that I am beyond able to sleep! Not sure how I'm surviving on 4 hrs of sleep while taking care of house, husband, child and working full-time! Most days I want to die lol

I have been suffering from insomnia since about 8 weeks. This is my first so I don't have any other children to look after, so I look to you as superwoman!!!! LOL I can't even imagine me dealing with this insomnia and a toddler at the same time. We love our children and we as women do what we "have" to do, not what we "want" to do. Thank you for replying to me. :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mrs_cookie

Peggy O said:


> Yay for plus size bumps! This thread makes me happy :happydance:
> This is my 1st bump Shot. I thought I just looked fatter, till I caught myself in this big mirror at SEARS last week (I don't have a big one at home) I may actually be looking slightly pregnant, finally.

looking good! nice bump! and welcome to this thread :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrs_cookie

Laura91 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=472169&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1346944780https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=475639&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1347443245
> 
> Deflating? I've lost 8lbs since 6 weeks (a lb or so a week, not on purpose) do you think this is why? x

awesome bump..you can definitely tell your little one is there!


----------



## mrs_cookie

lillichloe said:


> 35+1 Don't mind the messy bathroom or that I look like hell. I have a cold and can't be bother to do my hair or make up.

I definitely understand! You look radiant and beautiful with a cold and all! I hope you better hunny. Gorgeous bump. I hope mines round off as lovely as yours :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrs_cookie

ok so I will be 20 weeks tommorrow and I still look the same. So Im thinking maybe I shouldn't post a pic, maybe I should only post every 2 weeks...what do you all think?


----------



## lillichloe

Post as many as you like! I wish I took one every week but I did more like every 5 weeks


----------



## mrswichman

i took a picture every week for keepsake but personally didn't post every week on here...it's nice to see the progression


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'll be posting later once I'm dressed as today is term bump :) yay


----------



## Mrs.B.

So annoyed, just had a call from the midwife I just seen, due to my weight I have to go for a review at the hospital tomorrow. I got signed off from consultant care at the beginning of Aug now they want me back!! How do they expect me not to put on weight whilst growing a human!! Upset right now

How can they calculate a new BMI when your pregnant. They can't. I will not be cooperative tomorrow I can assure them that

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1347535598805.jpg


----------



## DragonflyWing

Great bump! That's silly that they're trying to calculate a new BMI when you're 9 months pregnant. There's no way it could be accurate.


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hello ladies. I haven't posted on this thread before, but now that I've found it, I think I'll be hanging out on this thread for a bit. :winkwink: I'm 25+2 right now with triplets. I was overweight to begin with, but I've thankfully only put on 30lbs so far (which is pretty good considering I'm carrying 3 LO's). The babies each weighed in at about 1 1/2 lbs a week and half ago, so they're growing like crazy! Here's my bump picture at around 24 weeks. 

And BTW, you're looking fabulous Mrs. B! And that's crazy that they want to re-calculate your BMI now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0385.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww thankyou! 

Wow triplets! You have got your hands full there :winkwink: how far do you expect to carry? Am I correct in guessing they will deliver you early? Xx


----------



## BellaDonna818

I'll definitely be delivering early. The dr's haven't actually given me an expected delivery date though. It's pretty much a guessing game. They want me to make it to at least 28 weeks though. My goal is at least 32 though, so I can deliver with my regular OB at my chosen hospital, rather than the ginormous hospital that I go to for all my scans. 

I'm monitored a lot, with ultrasounds every 2 weeks, just to keep on top of everything. Surprisingly, I'm doing really well with the pregnancy and haven't really had any problems. Fx'd it stays that way.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow not really long left then :) x


----------



## mrswichman

i feel like i've dropped...first one is 33w6d second is today at 34w2d
 



Attached Files:







33w6d.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7









34w2d.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Stelly

Well, finally plucked up the courage to post my baby bump... not much, just makes my belly button look up at me now lol but- its getting there! Excuse the PJ's, just feel like staying comfy today.
 



Attached Files:







mail1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkmac85

mrswichman said:


> i feel like i've dropped...first one is 33w6d second is today at 34w2d

Totally looks like baby has dropped!!!


----------



## pinkmac85

30 weeks (well 1 day away from 30 weeks!) Sooo excited!!
This sweater USED to zip up and fit me..not anymore LOL!!!

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/30%20weeks_zps8dae52b0.jpg


----------



## MummyBaron

pinkmac85 said:


> 30 weeks (well 1 day away from 30 weeks!) Sooo excited!!
> This sweater USED to zip up and fit me..not anymore LOL!!!
> 
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/30%20weeks_zps8dae52b0.jpg

You give me bump envy xx


----------



## mrswichman

pinkmac85 said:


> 30 weeks (well 1 day away from 30 weeks!) Sooo excited!!
> This sweater USED to zip up and fit me..not anymore LOL!!!
> 
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/30%20weeks_zps8dae52b0.jpg

haha i totally understand the not fitting anymore thing...i used to be able to just throw on a pair of my husband basketball shorts...nope suckers are too tight on my bump lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0216_zpsaa98683e.jpg

Hopefully not long!!


----------



## MummyBaron

Mrs.B. said:


> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0216_zpsaa98683e.jpg
> 
> Hopefully not long!!

how far gone are you here? xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

That's today. I'm 38 tomorrow x


----------



## MummyBaron

Oooh not long then, lovely bump hun hope she comes soon xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks hun, hopefully not, she feels too big now lol, totally ready x


----------



## EmWillBeAmom

Hi all! This my first time on this thread, I am so happy I found it! I am a first time mom, and this is my 15 week fat/bump and farmer tan (or sunburn!)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Stelly

I am jealous of your farmers tan! lol I'm just straight white everywhere :haha:

Cute bump comin along!


----------



## MummyBaron

Few pictures for you ladies :) 
I'm 25+4 and got a bump pic and my 4D scan picture 
https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s720x720/185154_4645658145761_1635853694_n.jpg


----------



## MummyBaron

Here is my princess looking the spit of her dad 
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/426344_10151163459328252_604157179_n.jpg


----------



## Peggy O

Awh! 

So cute :) I have my 20 week tomorrow. SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## pinkmac85

Peggy O said:


> Awh!
> 
> So cute :) I have my 20 week tomorrow. SO EXCITED!!!

Eeek how exciting!! Have fun!!!


----------



## MummyBaron

And if your finding out gender let us know :) xx


----------



## DragonflyWing

19+3...20 week scan tomorrow! We already know the genders, but I'm still excited to see them again :D
 



Attached Files:







19w3d.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MummyBaron

DragonflyWing said:


> 19+3...20 week scan tomorrow! We already know the genders, but I'm still excited to see them again :D

What are both babies? Are they indentical xx


----------



## Peggy O

MummyBaron said:


> And if your finding out gender let us know :) xx

it's at 7 am! I can't wait (9 hours from now) Whoo Hoooo! hope we get to know gender. We'll see! :)


----------



## mrswichman

good luck ladies...hope the LO's cooperate :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Do we have anyone here thats had a baby before?

I was wondering if when I finally start to get contractions, will I be able to feel the tightning on the outside, like under my hand? Or will my flab get in the way?


----------



## MummyBaron

Mrs.B. said:


> Do we have anyone here thats had a baby before?
> 
> I was wondering if when I finally start to get contractions, will I be able to feel the tightning on the outside, like under my hand? Or will my flab get in the way?

Maybe not with very early labour pains but as soon as I had proper contraction pains you could feel it from the outside as the machines they use to monitor contracts wasn't picking them up so my midwife was checking by hand.

Also I can feel my tummy starting to harden on the outside when I have braxton hicks 
Hope this helps good luck hun xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

MummyBaron said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Do we have anyone here thats had a baby before?
> 
> I was wondering if when I finally start to get contractions, will I be able to feel the tightning on the outside, like under my hand? Or will my flab get in the way?
> 
> Maybe not with very early labour pains but as soon as I had proper contraction pains you could feel it from the outside as the machines they use to monitor contracts wasn't picking them up so my midwife was checking by hand.
> 
> Also I can feel my tummy starting to harden on the outside when I have braxton hicks
> Hope this helps good luck hun xxxClick to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## Peggy O

It's a GIRL!!!

:pink:

15 ounces, at exactly 20 weeks today. Everything checks out normal :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats on team pink :)


----------



## MummyBaron

Congrats looks like its a year for girls :)
xx


----------



## Stelly

Congrats Peggy O!!!!! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## DragonflyWing

MummyBaron said:


> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> 19+3...20 week scan tomorrow! We already know the genders, but I'm still excited to see them again :D
> 
> What are both babies? Are they indentical xxClick to expand...

They are fraternal...a girl and a boy :flower:


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs.B. said:


> Do we have anyone here thats had a baby before?
> 
> I was wondering if when I finally start to get contractions, will I be able to feel the tightning on the outside, like under my hand? Or will my flab get in the way?

I think you are a bit smaller than me I was a US 14/16 prepreg. I can feel my belly get very hard already with Braxton hicks. I'm sure you'll be able to feel it. I was the same size with DD #1 and it was unbelievable how hard my belly got in labor.


----------



## Mrs.B.

lillichloe said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Do we have anyone here thats had a baby before?
> 
> I was wondering if when I finally start to get contractions, will I be able to feel the tightning on the outside, like under my hand? Or will my flab get in the way?
> 
> I think you are a bit smaller than me I was a US 14/16 prepreg. I can feel my belly get very hard already with Braxton hicks. I'm sure you'll be able to feel it. I was the same size with DD #1 and it was unbelievable how hard my belly got in labor.Click to expand...

Aww thanks, but I'm a lot bigger lol, was a UK 20/22 to start. I'm sure I will tho, must be strange, I've not experienced Braxton hicks x


----------



## EmWillBeAmom

15 and 16 week bumps, and it is a boy!!! We found out yesterday 
 



Attached Files:







Slide1.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MummyBaron

Aww congratulations :) Are you excited? Nice bump sounds silly buy i'm sure mine has got bigger over the past week lol! xx


----------



## EmWillBeAmom

Sooo excited! It is crazy how much growth happens in just one week!


----------



## mrs_cookie

just wanted to say hi to everyone! i haven't posted in a couple weeks. nice belly pics!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Will post my hopefully last bump pic tomorrow, 39+2. :haha: I'm off to a wedding so will hopefully get a decent one once I'm ready :)


----------



## MummyBaron

Mrs.B. said:


> Will post my hopefully last bump pic tomorrow, 39+2. :haha: I'm off to a wedding so will hopefully get a decent one once I'm ready :)

How exciting can't wait for your baby pics to update xx


----------



## lillichloe

Feels like baby grew. 37+3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Couple of pics for you. I'm hoping my last!! Lol

One with split screen was yesterday at 39+4 and the one on the dress was Saturday just gone xx

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1349104329763.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC03829.jpg


----------



## MummyBaron

What a beautiful bump! Hope your little one is here soon!
Can't wait for the baby pics! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks hun, hope shes here soon too :) x


----------



## mrswichman

Sooo next week i get to do a pelvic exam to see if i can handle my baby to even go vaginally...lol, if not c-section...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope you can deliver vaginaly MrsWichman

My bump: 40+2
https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1349523571111.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

Very cute bump MrsB...looks like your ready to just go forward...(no mean thoughts intended)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lol thanks, feeling very big today, going for a waddle soon lol


----------



## mrswichman

haha going for a waddle...yeah i know that feeling...last Monday I asked my grandma,Lo's soon to be Great grandma to come to the ultrasound with us and when I came in she was laughing and singing "Weebles wobble but they wont fall down"


----------



## mrswichman

37 week Christopher Bumppp:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







term1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10









term2.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww you still got.quite a compact bump going on there. Cute 
:)


----------



## mrswichman

:) thank you... I feel huge though, especially sitting/laying down...it's all in my face then lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

I understand... its when you look at before and nows together its shocking ...

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1349537331601-1.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

Yes..i was just comparing my pictures on my computer...lol
 



Attached Files:







FotoFlexer_Photo.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mommyof2peas

24 weeks
 



Attached Files:







Week 24 squishy 4.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mrs.B.

mrswichman said:


> Yes..i was just comparing my pictures on my computer...lol

Only just seen your pics! Yes thats a big difference :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

mommyof2peas said:


> 24 weeks

You look like you have your hands full lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

And a 10 year old daughter lol


----------



## mrswichman

Mrs.B. said:


> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> Yes..i was just comparing my pictures on my computer...lol
> 
> Only just seen your pics! Yes thats a big difference :)Click to expand...

lol yeah I showed my husband today and he was like "woooow" haha


----------



## MummyBaron

Really wish I had a before and after! 
Any sign of the baby yet Mrs B x


----------



## Medzi

All these bumps are amaaazing! Hope to be posting a picture in about 4 months (please stick little one!)


----------



## mrswichman

sticky :dust: to you love. :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Thank you :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

MummyBaron said:


> Really wish I had a before and after!
> Any sign of the baby yet Mrs B x

No signs :( I'm impatient now lol x



Medzi said:


> All these bumps are amaaazing! Hope to be posting a picture in about 4 months (please stick little one!)

Sticky dust x


----------



## MummyBaron

Ohh no :( Hope she's here soon for you! 

And baby dust to you Medzi <3


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies hope you dont mind me popping in as your all coming to the end of your pregnancy. Ive just started second trimester.

Plus size lady 16/18 uk size my bmi is 32 and here is my wobbly/bump.. Its pretty much hiden in the fatty belly lol
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## jellybean83

Hello all,I posted in this thread all the way back when i was pregnant with my son in 2010!!Back them i was a size 26,This time round im a size 16 whoo whoo.....But i swear im getting a little bloat bump already,Its my 4th pregnancy (but I lost a baby at 9 weeks) and i feel like i can see something there....lol mental!.....All your bumps are fabulous.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just quick guys, Elyssa Mae arrived on 11 Oct at 14:19 weighing 8lbs

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0577.jpg


----------



## Kota

I love that this thread is still going, I remember posting on it when I was preg with my son in late 2009!! Looking forward to having another + size bump this time around! :D


----------



## MummyBaron

Wow Mrs B she is absolutely gorgeous. Bet you are so proud hope everything went okay with your delivery. Congratulations on your princess. xx


----------



## Medzi

Beautiful! Congrats Mrs. B!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congratulations Mrs B xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Mrs.B. said:


> Just quick guys, Elyssa Mae arrived on 11 Oct at 14:19 weighing 8lbs
> 
> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0577.jpg

awww soo soo cute. well done hun xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

congrats Mrs B - she is adorable


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hi, ladies! I just wanted to pop in quick and post my triplet bump pics. :winkwink:

These were taken today at 29 weeks & 2 days.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4818b.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_4821.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6









IMG_4835a.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MummyBaron

Three girlies? 
Congratulations, what a lovely baby bump!
Hope everything is going smoothly x


----------



## Medzi

Triplets!? Amazing :) You looks great!! Congrats!


----------



## Kota

Awesome bump! Good luck over the coming weeks!!


----------



## bibicakes

OMG, I love this thread. Thanks KOTA for sharing this in another thread!! 

Any ladies that started off a size 14 prepregnancy? When did you start to show? I'm 8wks+6 and haven't gained a single pound due to morning sickness. I wish I could see my baby bump already.


----------



## Bethi22

Awesome thread~ I'll be posting a pic soon!


----------



## Cherrybump

im a szie 18 and still no define bump but as i put on my work trousers yesterday they were to tight so ive ask mum to pick me up some yoga pants and i hope i can get away with them at work. finers crossed. i need stretching trousers now and its hard to just work into a shop and find maternity trousers


----------



## Sarahcake

Congratulations Mrs B! Shes beautiful!

BellaDonna, your triplet bump is gorgeous! Your carrying them so well :)

Thought I would post my 34 week bump, it looks smaller in this picture than it really is, especially considering theres a 6.5 lber in there lol

Edit: Image title says 33 weeks, but its 34, I just names it wrong lol
 



Attached Files:







Logan bump at 33 weeks!.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrswichman

38 weeks and 3 days with Christopher, only 6 days till he's out
 



Attached Files:







38w3d.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BellaDonna818

Thanks, ladies! :) And yep, three girlies. We were definitely surprised to find out they are all the same gender. LOL So far so good though. No complications yet either. We're hoping to make it to 32 weeks so I can deliver with my OB at my preferred hospital. So, F'd!


----------



## MummyBaron

BellaDonna818 said:


> Thanks, ladies! :) And yep, three girlies. We were definitely surprised to find out they are all the same gender. LOL So far so good though. No complications yet either. We're hoping to make it to 32 weeks so I can deliver with my OB at my preferred hospital. So, F'd!

Sorry just being nosey!
Just wondering if you have a date set for delivery with triplets? 
Glad it's going okay? xx


----------



## lillichloe

Hi girls. I wanted to stop by and post a pic of Maile she was born Friday 7lbs6oz. I will be posting a 7 day postpartum pic on Friday I always loved seeing those.


----------



## Medzi

SOO CUTE!!! Congratulations!


----------



## MummyBaron

Well done and congratulations! 
What a beautiful baba xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww she is gorgeous. Congrats hun xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

1 week old..

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC03946.jpg

Belly pics, 5+6 at the top, 41+0 (in labour) on the right, and 1 week postpartum at the bottom.. got some work to do :winkwink:

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1350585651643.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

Mrs.B. said:


> 1 week old..
> 
> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC03946.jpg
> 
> Belly pics, 5+6 at the top, 41+0 (in labour) on the right, and 1 week postpartum at the bottom.. got some work to do :winkwink:
> 
> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1350585651643.jpg


She is just darling and with all that hair :D Not too bad for a week out on the PP :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks, i love her hair, always wanted her to have lots of dark hair at birth :) x


----------



## MummyBaron

Your so lucky, your little girl is beautiful!
Hope our little miss has hair like yours :) 
Hope your enjoying motherhood, don't stress about your belly got loads of time! xx


----------



## lillichloe

This is me at 39+2 day before birth and 6 days PP


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs B- Your baby is beautiful, so much hair! You look like you are doing well PP. My belly is just empty and hangs its kinda gross


----------



## Mrs.B.

lillichloe said:


> Mrs B- Your baby is beautiful, so much hair! You look like you are doing well PP. My belly is just empty and hangs its kinda gross

Mine does too :( I looked at yours and thought wow that's almost flat! Well done you!


----------



## Sparklegirl

taking my 1st bump pic this weekend, not sure if im brave enuf to post it.. coz its still flab lol


----------



## BellaDonna818

MummyBaron said:


> BellaDonna818 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies! :) And yep, three girlies. We were definitely surprised to find out they are all the same gender. LOL So far so good though. No complications yet either. We're hoping to make it to 32 weeks so I can deliver with my OB at my preferred hospital. So, F'd!
> 
> Sorry just being nosey!
> Just wondering if you have a date set for delivery with triplets?
> Glad it's going okay? xxClick to expand...

LOL You don't need to apologize. :winkwink: And there actually is no set delivery date with triplets. I'll just go as long as I can. If any of the babies starts to shown signs of distress (losing weight, not gaining weight, etc) or I start to develop health problems, then we'd have to go ahead and schedule a delivery. But, so long as things keep going well, I'll have them when my body decides to go into labor. :thumbup:


----------



## MummyBaron

Ooooooh how exciting..
May have to start stalking your blogg lol
I find multiple pregnancy's so interesting! 
xx


----------



## BellaDonna818

LOL Feel free MummyBaron! :winkwink:


----------



## Jeninpa

I finally took a bump pic,lol. Sideways with my shirt up I guess you can kinda tell I am pregnant? I thought by 5 1/2 months I'd be showing but nope, I just look fat,lol. I hear it atleast 3X's a day that I don't look pregnant, it kinda sucks :( I am 5'6.5" & weigh 234, that is after losing some weight in the 1st trimester & I haven't gained even a pound back yet. I am finally eating good, just fill up quick & stay full forever. I am pretty proportional so I guess I get away with the extra weight anyway. My belly is normally pretty flat so this is popped out,lol. This is also my 5th baby & I am 36. 

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/292870_4728083164893_1062192259_n.jpg


----------



## heather118

https://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr247/Lauramajor01/th_0351FBE8-F92A-42D2-B09C-2BE03E527E6A-1355-000001C39C8EB9FE.jpg

Hi everyone, this is my first post for a long time, I am pregnant with #3


----------



## mrswichman

Christopher Richard was born Monday October 22nd at 8:56a.m VIA ELCS. He weighed 9lb. 1oz. and is 21.06" long.
First picture is of me at 39w2d morning of elcs.
Second is Christopher right after they gave him to daddy.
Third is Christopher wide eyed 1day old.
Fourth is Christopher and daddy late in the night after feeding.
 



Attached Files:







the morning of the c-section 39w2d.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 146









first picture after c section.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 148









christopher 1day.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 146









proud daddy.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 147


----------



## Medzi

He is amazing - congratulations!!


----------



## Cherrybump

awww such a little cutie. congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## MummyBaron

Beautiful congratulations!!
How was your c-section? 
xx


----------



## mrswichman

It went great :D couldn't feel a thing after the spinal...i even asked if they had started cause i couldn't tell..lol


----------



## MummyBaron

Oh brilliant hehe!
How are you finding recovery?
I hope mother and baby are doing well!? :D 
xx


----------



## mrswichman

Recovery is going good...2nd day was a beast...usually is after any major surgery or trauma to your body..but i'm up walking and bending over easy...just cant wait to be all healed up.


----------



## mrswichman

Got to love PP pictures :D So here is mine!! First one is the morning of my C-Section at 39w2d. Second and third pictures are 5 days pp...couldn't tell if you could really see the darker one...

No idea how much I've lost in weight yet...but go in on Monday to get staples out so I'll know then hopefully...I'm not one to weigh myself a whole lot...lol.
 



Attached Files:







day of csection.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 12









5pp 1.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 13









5pp.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MummyBaron

Hey everyone just wanted to drop off my 30 week bump picture. 
Doesn't do much justice to the size so i'll post another later in the week xxhttps://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189040_10151216183418252_352897931_n.jpg


----------



## BellaDonna818

Congrats MrsWichman! He's gorgeous!!

Here's my 31 Week Bump shot with the OH. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4873.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## mrswichman

THank you :D and what a lovely bump


----------



## MummyBaron

What a beautiful tripplett bump you have! xx


----------



## Cherrybump

here's my 17 week bump along with my 16 week
 



Attached Files:







wk16 - wk17.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MummyBaron

Wow Cherrybump think your little one has sprouted over a week 
xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah thats what the FOB said to im still looking at this pik said thats not right haha lol. But today i feel like my bump has gone down :( lol looking forward to the day is really pops out. I think only then ill believe im really am pregnant lol as i dont really have Ms right now. Sore boobs now and then nothing huge and back pain and round ligament pain to only now and then.

Just looking at my scans pictures is really the only thing that keeps it real and that fact we now have baby stuff lol. 

Hope these 3 weeks go fast for my scan lol x


----------



## MummyBaron

I hope they do please update us with how it goes?
Are you planning on finding out the gender? 
xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah lol hoping for a little boy xx


----------



## MummyBaron

Let us know after the big day!


Oh and happy halloween everyone! 
xx


----------



## pinkmac85

It's been a while since I posted a bump picture..so here are three! 
I am 36 weeks! And measuring roughly 38 1/2 weeks! 

Side view-can NOT zip up my sweater anymore
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/36weeks.jpg

Front view-I do carry a LOT of water..when my water broke with my daughter the nurses & doctor kept saying it was like a tsunami they hadn't seen someone with so much water before lol
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/362.jpg

Just a peek of me (not the most flattering angle face wise lol)
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/364.jpg


----------



## pinkmac85

I love comparing weeks!
Here I am at 14 weeks
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/14weeks.jpg

23 weeks (sweater COULD zip up here)
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/23weeks.jpg

and now 36 weeks (sweater can NOT zip)
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/36weeks.jpg

I would also like to add that I am heavy! I am a size 24...weighing right now at 325lbs! I have lots of extra fat it just kind of all hardened up and firmed up once I started showing...I can ONLY imagine what it will look like once belly is gone!! Weight watchers at 6 weeks PP here I come haha!


----------



## Mrs.B.

You have a gorgeous bump!!! X


----------



## MummyBaron

That bump is beautiful. 
I'm a size 22-24 and cannot get rid of my over hang it just wont harden up. I'm 31 weeks and it's still very flabby and just looks bigger. 3/4 of my belly from the top to just under my belly button has hardened but not that. It is my second child so i'm wondering if it's that.... 
But yes, very jealous of your absolutely perfect bump!! 
xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I had a flabby bit at the bottom :( Jealous here too! haha! I miss my bump already... too soon for #2?? :rofl:


----------



## pinkmac85

MummyBaron said:


> That bump is beautiful.
> I'm a size 22-24 and cannot get rid of my over hang it just wont harden up. I'm 31 weeks and it's still very flabby and just looks bigger. 3/4 of my belly from the top to just under my belly button has hardened but not that. It is my second child so i'm wondering if it's that....
> But yes, very jealous of your absolutely perfect bump!!
> xx

Oh I have a flabby bit too!! It's just you'd never know because the way my shirts fit and sit right now! 
But trust me there is probably more flabbyness then you realize because I had a csection with my first its pretty bad!


----------



## MummyBaron

Oh haha well i'm jealous of you both!
You can't tell either of you have any flab at all at the bottom and mine is a proper over hand need an army or support to pull it up lol! 
xx


----------



## pinkmac85

Mrs.B. said:


> I had a flabby bit at the bottom :( Jealous here too! haha! I miss my bump already... too soon for #2?? :rofl:

Never to early! Just give yourself roughly three more weeks and then get back on the baby making train 
It only took us almost 4 years to have another lol!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

pinkmac85 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I had a flabby bit at the bottom :( Jealous here too! haha! I miss my bump already... too soon for #2?? :rofl:
> 
> Never to early! Just give yourself roughly three more weeks and then get back on the baby making train
> It only took us almost 4 years to have another lol!!!Click to expand...

Hehe, may have to leave it a while, give me chance to enjoy our first miracle, but not too.long if I have my way ;)


----------



## pinkmac85

Mrs.B. said:


> pinkmac85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I had a flabby bit at the bottom :( Jealous here too! haha! I miss my bump already... too soon for #2?? :rofl:
> 
> Never to early! Just give yourself roughly three more weeks and then get back on the baby making train
> It only took us almost 4 years to have another lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, may have to leave it a while, give me chance to enjoy our first miracle, but not too.long if I have my way ;)Click to expand...

It's amazing how quickly time goes by!! I ALWAYS thought I'd have 2 kids around 2 years apart and now by the time this baby is born my daughter will be almost 4! I have NO idea where the last 4 years have gone by! It goes SO fast!! Enjoy EVERY minute & soak it up because you'll blink & they are all grown up


----------



## MummyBaron

I was the same pinkmac85 thought there would be a much smaller age gap between mine than 3 and a half years but theres a reason for everything!


Anyway here is my 32 week bump dunno if theres much difference tbh lol! 
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/317721_10151231568963252_1068754368_n.jpg

Feel humongous even though it still needs to 'pop' lol
xx


----------



## pinkmac85

MummyBaron said:


> I was the same pinkmac85 thought there would be a much smaller age gap between mine than 3 and a half years but theres a reason for everything!
> 
> 
> Anyway here is my 32 week bump dunno if theres much difference tbh lol!
> https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/317721_10151231568963252_1068754368_n.jpg
> 
> Feel humongous even though it still needs to 'pop' lol
> xx

I'm actually looking forward to the age gap now! My daughter is soooo excited for a baby sibling and ready to be a big helper! She's in school 3-4 days a week so I will still get lots of one on one time with the new baby & it won't change my daughters routine much!

you look awesome!!!!! What a perfect bump!!


----------



## MummyBaron

Ah my little boy doesn't 100% understand that little babies become bigger babies and then toddlers yet. So he likes the idea of the baby but not having a sibling that can walk or play with toys. God help us then lol! 

And thank you! It's still very flabby at the botton hoping it will harden slightly towards the end lol 

xx


----------



## mrswichman

Mine was a bit flabby at the end as well...and [omg] aftermath...especially with a C-section, cant go out walking or working out right away...I can wait to lose it!! Although last I weighed myself I lost 18lb of the 33lb I had put on and that was a week ago...:happydance: But I have a goal of going back to the weight I was when I first met my OH...


----------



## pinkmac85

MummyBaron said:


> Ah my little boy doesn't 100% understand that little babies become bigger babies and then toddlers yet. So he likes the idea of the baby but not having a sibling that can walk or play with toys. God help us then lol!
> 
> And thank you! It's still very flabby at the botton hoping it will harden slightly towards the end lol
> 
> xx

You can't even tell there is flabbyness at all!! Mine is wayyyyy worse from my previous csection. I'm actually concerned if I need another one because they will need to hoist it up and then I run the risk of infection because the "flap" as they call it keeps it to moist under there making a nice place for an infection. Fingers crossed I get my vbac!!!


----------



## pinkmac85

mrswichman said:


> Mine was a bit flabby at the end as well...and [omg] aftermath...especially with a C-section, cant go out walking or working out right away...I can wait to lose it!! Although last I weighed myself I lost 18lb of the 33lb I had put on and that was a week ago...:happydance: But I have a goal of going back to the weight I was when I first met my OH...

I've had that goal for years Haha! When I met my husband almost 7 years ago I was a size 10 and now I'm a 24!!!! (Some fat days a 26!) 
I can't wait to join weight watchers as soon as my 6 weeks postpartum hits!! I was on it before I got pregnant and lost 45lbs but then once I became pregnant my doctor made me stop the "diet" argh!!


----------



## mrswichman

pinkmac85 said:


> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> Mine was a bit flabby at the end as well...and [omg] aftermath...especially with a C-section, cant go out walking or working out right away...I can wait to lose it!! Although last I weighed myself I lost 18lb of the 33lb I had put on and that was a week ago...:happydance: But I have a goal of going back to the weight I was when I first met my OH...
> 
> I've had that goal for years Haha! When I met my husband almost 7 years ago I was a size 10 and now I'm a 24!!!! (Some fat days a 26!)
> I can't wait to join weight watchers as soon as my 6 weeks postpartum hits!! I was on it before I got pregnant and lost 45lbs but then once I became pregnant my doctor made me stop the "diet" argh!!Click to expand...

Awww...that must have been hard knowing you were doing so well and had to quit...I thought about joining weight watchers...and then thought why waste my money when my Hubby is a health nut and can show me all the right things to do for myself. So my plan is to have him put me on a diet and to just slowly get into a routine of walking and some exercising. 

My doctor just told me to gauze up or put a towel on the incision so it doesn't get too moist and to change it twice a day and make sure you clean it really well and pat dry...Mine hasn't gotten infected and everyone says it looks really well. It was so embarrassing at first, I had to have my husband help me wash it in the hospital, from just being so sore and hardly being able to move as it was the second day out of surgery, and then at home he had to help me gauze it up because I had to "hoist" up my flab...I was mortified, even asked OH "Are you going to want to ever do anything with me again after having to do this??" and he said "of course"...Just things you have to deal with being a bigger gal...sucks most the time...but in the end you get through it and even forget...


----------



## MummyBaron

pinkmac85 said:


> MummyBaron said:
> 
> 
> Ah my little boy doesn't 100% understand that little babies become bigger babies and then toddlers yet. So he likes the idea of the baby but not having a sibling that can walk or play with toys. God help us then lol!
> 
> And thank you! It's still very flabby at the botton hoping it will harden slightly towards the end lol
> 
> xx
> 
> You can't even tell there is flabbyness at all!! Mine is wayyyyy worse from my previous csection. I'm actually concerned if I need another one because they will need to hoist it up and then I run the risk of infection because the "flap" as they call it keeps it to moist under there making a nice place for an infection. Fingers crossed I get my vbac!!!Click to expand...

My hangs low and also gets moist under their :blush:
I am having a c-section but if I wear leggings or my maternity it tends to pull it up slightly other wise I may have to consider a tea towel rolled up under it lol! :haha:

And ladies we will eventually reach our target goal! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow sound like a tough thing to go through eh.

My belly has harden at the top but the button is still saggy. i wont it to harden up to although the bit under my belly button is hard to :s lol Cant wait to look pregnant as people still cant tell :(.

2 weeks to go until my gender scan :)


----------



## mrswichman

It'll harden...my whole belly except the very lowest part a little...


----------



## pinkmac85

mrswichman said:


> pinkmac85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> Mine was a bit flabby at the end as well...and [omg] aftermath...especially with a C-section, cant go out walking or working out right away...I can wait to lose it!! Although last I weighed myself I lost 18lb of the 33lb I had put on and that was a week ago...:happydance: But I have a goal of going back to the weight I was when I first met my OH...
> 
> I've had that goal for years Haha! When I met my husband almost 7 years ago I was a size 10 and now I'm a 24!!!! (Some fat days a 26!)
> I can't wait to join weight watchers as soon as my 6 weeks postpartum hits!! I was on it before I got pregnant and lost 45lbs but then once I became pregnant my doctor made me stop the "diet" argh!!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...that must have been hard knowing you were doing so well and had to quit...I thought about joining weight watchers...and then thought why waste my money when my Hubby is a health nut and can show me all the right things to do for myself. So my plan is to have him put me on a diet and to just slowly get into a routine of walking and some exercising.
> 
> My doctor just told me to gauze up or put a towel on the incision so it doesn't get too moist and to change it twice a day and make sure you clean it really well and pat dry...Mine hasn't gotten infected and everyone says it looks really well. It was so embarrassing at first, I had to have my husband help me wash it in the hospital, from just being so sore and hardly being able to move as it was the second day out of surgery, and then at home he had to help me gauze it up because I had to "hoist" up my flab...I was mortified, even asked OH "Are you going to want to ever do anything with me again after having to do this??" and he said "of course"...Just things you have to deal with being a bigger gal...sucks most the time...but in the end you get through it and even forget...Click to expand...

With my first csection I remember my hubby changing my pads and wiping me after peeing while in the hospital bc I couldn't move! I pretty much assumed if he could do those things for me he's a keeper lol


----------



## mrswichman

haha! yeah i know. He didn't have to help me wipe, I wasn't too bad off on pain...just standing for a long period, like in the shower at the hospital was kind of hard and I was scared I would tear the stitches or something. I washed my hair and upper body but I had him get my lower because Bending did hurt just a bit at that time.


----------



## MummyBaron

The things are fella's do for us ey?
Suppose they do suffer through our pregnancies a little bit like us.. (Not half as much though lol) 
Should get my c-section date today ladies, am bricking it. The last appointment went really way and the midwife completely agreed and set me a 'provisional date' and said she would come today and get the consultant to agree and confirm. I'm dreading it incase she doesn't come :( 


Anyway ladies sorry for the moan am just very nervous lol!

mrswichman how are you finding motherhood? Enjoying it? 
xx


----------



## mrswichman

Motherhood is wonderful...I wouldn't trade the sleepless nights,grouchy mornings,messy diapers,pee on my wall,dirty dishes all in my kitchen,loads of laundry to wash for anything...well maybe the sleepless nights for some sleep...lol. I love my son he suprises me everyday, and even though he is only 2weeks2days old he's changed so much :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## MummyBaron

Aww thats lovely glad you are enjoying it xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Cant believe I am back on here so soon!! I had a baby in March and just found out I am pregnant with #2!

My B bump belly stayed with me almost all pregnancy, will see how this one shapes up:thumbup:

Here is 4wks....lol pretty much flab left over from DS
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1007.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MummyBaron

Congratulations ArmyWife1984, bet it was a relief falling pregnant again after it taking so long to conceive number 1? 

xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

MummyBaron said:


> Congratulations ArmyWife1984, bet it was a relief falling pregnant again after it taking so long to conceive number 1?
> 
> xx

It was a huge relief!! We decided to start NTNP since we thought it may take awhile again. and BAM! First month NTNP :bfp:


----------



## jellybean83

Cant believe im posting in here again,I was a size 24/26/28 last time round,This time round im 14 stone lighter but still a 14/16,Here's me at 10 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0316.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0317.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MummyBaron

Wow what amazing weight loss hun! 
Congratulations on the pregnancy
Looking great :) !
xx


----------



## pinkmac85

Looking good ladies!! I'll have a 38(!!!!!!!!) week bump pic up this week :)


----------



## pinkmac85

38 weeks (tomorrow) bump 

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p491/photomama222/PicsArt_1352844965100.jpg


----------



## MummyBaron

So Jealous your at the end now!! Congratulations babe bet you can't wait now! 
xx


----------



## Ms_Friendly

Hey ladies! I have a BMI of 43..even though I don't look that big and I weigh 260lbs..I was just wondering if you think I'll have a bump if i were to conceive? and also, i have a rather large belly..it sags down ugh and stretch marks a little. i am currently working out and eating healthy as i am only 20 and want to make my body fit..my butt pokes out and everything LOL but like i said its hard to tell, but still HATE my figure..any experiences or words of encouragement? you all look beautiful!!!


----------



## MummyBaron

I was about 5lb heavier than you when I got pregnant with my second my tummy is very saggy due to my first pregnancy but from my experience with other larger ladies who are first time mums they have had nice firm bumps. 
I aint that lucky mine is still very saggy luckily can be hidden with a bump support and leggins lol!
Good luck xx


----------



## mrswichman

Ms_Friendly said:


> Hey ladies! I have a BMI of 43..even though I don't look that big and I weigh 260lbs..I was just wondering if you think I'll have a bump if i were to conceive? and also, i have a rather large belly..it sags down ugh and stretch marks a little. i am currently working out and eating healthy as i am only 20 and want to make my body fit..my butt pokes out and everything LOL but like i said its hard to tell, but still HATE my figure..any experiences or words of encouragement? you all look beautiful!!!

you'll get a bump!!! I weighed 287 before pregnancy
first picture is me at 23weeks second is 38weeks see :D it happens :D
 



Attached Files:







23w3d 6.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 18









38w3d.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Cherrybump

wow you can see the differnce. I can only feel mines when i lay down on my back but if i stand up its wobbly and sags to :( im only at 19wks 4days now and i weight 185lbs now i think


----------



## MrsO1987

some lovely bums ladies. can't wait for my bfp!!!


----------



## MrsO1987

i mean bumps not bums!!!!! ha ha x


----------



## MummyBaron

Well you haven't see my bum yet ;) 
Lol!!
xx


----------



## mrswichman

LoL...Let's leave bums out of this now :haha:


----------



## MummyBaron

Yes probably for the best as I like this thread and don't want it banned lol!
How is baby Christopher? 
xx


----------



## mrswichman

He is doing Amazingly :) 
Lifting his head and focusing on people and following people with his head...he giggle briefly the other day. :D

Here is a picture of him today 3weeks3days old :D

How are you guys???
 



Attached Files:







november 15.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MummyBaron

He is so beautiful! <3

Were struggling quite a bit cause my mobility has got so poor it's putting a massive strain on me and my partner's relationship and also the relationship with my son but we only have 5 weeks left to wait it out and I know it will be worth it in the end!
Can't wait to update with a picture of our little girl! <3 
xx


----------



## mrswichman

MummyBaron said:


> He is so beautiful! <3
> 
> Were struggling quite a bit cause my mobility has got so poor it's putting a massive strain on me and my partner's relationship and also the relationship with my son but we only have 5 weeks left to wait it out and I know it will be worth it in the end!
> Can't wait to update with a picture of our little girl! <3
> xx

What's wrong with your mobility?
I can't wait to see your LO...


----------



## MummyBaron

It gets limited due to pain and loss of feeling because of my back and fibromyalgia but this has got twice as bad with being pregnant can't do any stairs or walk further than the toliet need help dressing and washing and getting up/down or turning. Just can't function at all i'm not sleeping or eating properly, not getting any relief from the pain killers and not to mention the affects on everybody's mental health in the house. Rubbish situation can't wait for it to be over, been begging my consultant to do my c-section as soon as i'm term but they don't understand how much i'm struggling xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow sounds like your in so much pain hun. I hope they will think about giving you a section.

Your baby is super cute. Ive got 20 weeks to go lol


----------



## MummyBaron

Cherrybump - I am hun, horrible! But there are people a lot worse off then me so I try to smile for the little things I'm blessed with :)!
They have agreed on a section already just not the date i'm 39 weeks on Christmas day (they do c-sections as close to 39 as they can) but they have already stopped booking for the 24th/25th/26th&27th so they agreed I could go on the 21st i'll be 38+3 and home from Christmas but since I've got a lot worse i'm hoping they will reconsider doing the c-section at 37 weeks, then I don't need to carry on suffering.

20 weeks, have you had your scan yet? I see your team yellow how exciting. Tbh it's gone quite quick since 20 weeks if that makes you feel better? lol! 
xx


----------



## mrswichman

Tell them _ said you need your section date like now  I had my section at 39+2...I felt so huge and uncomfy so happy I didn't have to go over 
And thank you_


----------



## MummyBaron

Hehe I went 13 days over with my first so feel like i'm deffinatley entitled to go 13 days early this time to make up for it haha! 
xx


----------



## mrswichman

MummyBaron said:


> Hehe I went 13 days over with my first so feel like i'm deffinatley entitled to go 13 days early this time to make up for it haha!
> xx

haha if it only worked that way..lol :haha: :haha:


----------



## Sparklegirl

here as promised ladies my 1st bump pic @ 17 weeks.. hope you all doing well


https://img21.imageshack.us/img21/779/pizapcom13532335395791.jpg


----------



## Cherrybump

Nope hun aint had my scan yet. I just put yellow stalk until i find out lol. Scan is this wednesday thought and im soo looking forward to seeing baby again :) xxx


----------



## MummyBaron

Sparklegirl - Lovely bump hunni :D!

Cherrybump - Ah how exciting can't wait to be updated with the gender hope little one's legs are uncrossed hehe
xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Me to hun. cant believe its nearly here xxx


----------



## MummyBaron

Oh my what time is it tomorrow? :) 
xx


----------



## Cherrybump

1.30 lol got an hour whooo. Just waiting for Ryans mum to pick us up at qauter to lol


----------



## MummyBaron

The excitment is killing me!!! LOL! 
You will know by now.... ahhhh can't wait will check back as soon as i'm home from the hossi xx


----------



## Cherrybump

lol Sorry i had to chim my sister into town. 

I had to ask the lady if she could tell us the sex she said it looks to be a girl but she isnt sure because baby could be hiding the willy. 

So we're just going to say its a girl as we couldnt see no willy either.


----------



## MummyBaron

Ah brilliant news hunn very happy for you! 

I have my date my little girl will be here on the 21st of December 2012. 

Was hoping they'd let me have her earlier but as long as she'll healthier i'm sure i'll manage they have put me on some new anti-depressants and have arrange some more extra support for me so fingers crossed I can pull through :)
xx


----------



## mrswichman

Well congrats on your date finally getting set...it'll be here before you know it :D


----------



## MummyBaron

I know, 29 days or 4 weeks and 1 day. 
Can't believe it's that close, I have no hospital bag or anything packed and I have no idea where to start. Got to get organising. The hospital have said both me and baby must stay in for 72 hour obs and that my partner may stay for the time on a zbed with me in a private room which means I have to pack for a newborn me and my partner for three days. No idea how much stuff i'll need or what to even bother taking :/ 

xx


----------



## mrswichman

i stayed in for two night and half a day...i was in hospital gown all of first day and part of second day until i was able to get up and take a shower... so you, yourself wont need to much...an outfit to get in after shower...some undies just incase it gets messy,and going home clothes.hubby needs as much as he wants, and LO for me i just had going home clothes and extra outfits just incase..


----------



## MummyBaron

How many changes of clothes did he go through in the first 3 days? 
xx


----------



## NGRidley

This pic is comparing 12 weeks (left) to 9 weeks.I am now starting to show :) I didn't think it would happen so quick. I'm even trying to suck my belly in at 12 weeks.

It's a crappy picture because of lighting and not having a good mirror. Future ones will be better.


----------



## pinkmac85

Hi ladies! 
Just wanted to pop on and say Hi! I have my csection booked this Monday! I'm totally bummed...was hoping for a vbac. But turns out baby is breech! I am terrified of having another csection. First one was a bad experience... I was put under for the surgery and within 4 days suffered a nasty infection that lingered for 4 weeks! My doctor has pretty much warned me that I will get an infection most likely because of the amount of skin that hangs over the area. I also am having staples & am terrified about them!! I an so worried about recovery and how I'll feel with a newborn and a 4 year old at home and how she will adjust to mommy being in pain & not able to run around and play. I am SUCH a mess and terrified of the whole process even though I've had a section before the idea of being awake for this and having a spinal (which ice never had before) is terrifying me! I've spent the last few nights crying all night because I'm so nervous and scared!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man. sounds pretty scary to have a section. Just be brave hun you'll get through it and it will be tough but you'll have a little bundle of joy at the end.

Mummybaron. glad you finally got a date. Not to far away either. These weeks are passes pretty fast. so it shall be here before you know it. Your going to have to pack a suitcase aint you lol. Im only half way and been thinking about a hospital bag and stuff. Ive got loads still to buy also :( Need to remake another list as i keep losing them lol. 

Im feeling little better today. yesterday i was surfering ear ache and sore throat. Last night i went to bed with a hot water bottle so when i get in to from water thats the first thing im grabbing lol. I wish you both luck. Please keep us posted on how you get on. Im a freak of nature i like to call myself lol. I watch all these birthing stories little freak out now about labor and when to go in but ill have ryan with me so that one less stress. lol xxx


----------



## MummyBaron

Cherry bump - Thanks, I worked it out and now we only have 28 days left. Considering the amount we still need to prepare for baby and Christmas it's going to go very fast I think lol! I have decided on taking my large black suitcase haha! We need to make sure that we take enough for the three of us as we don't have anyone to take things into the hospital for us, as it is quite a way away. 

Pinkmac - I am so so sorry to hear you have to have a c-section after such an awful previous experience. We are all hear for you and hope somehow you find some comfort in the next few days before the op.. As for the infection risk again with folds, I have been really worried about this and got some great advice a few larger ladies have advised me to take period/maternity pads and place them under the fold as they are sanitary and will soak up anything which may lead to an infection? May be worth asking your doctor if this is worth trying for you?? As for you 4 year old, tell her in advance. Explain that when you go to have the baby and you come home that you will be uncomfortable and wont be able to run about but that it wont last for ever and that it's perfectly normal. Maybe she'll understand enough to just help? She may be so rapped up in new baby that she does't notice your pain as much? Is your husband able to get paternity leave or is there anyone you have over there that can help you post op? 
I wish you all the best of luck and pray to god that your c-section goes a lot better for you this time and that you have a happy and healthy recovery with you and your children and look forward to seeing some pictures of baby once your settled. 

xx


----------



## mrswichman

MummyBaron said:


> How many changes of clothes did he go through in the first 3 days?
> xx

well at my hospital they provided little shirts for LO and blankets to swaddle him in...so i really didn't need clothes while he was in there...


----------



## mrswichman

pinkmac85 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to pop on and say Hi! I have my csection booked this Monday! I'm totally bummed...was hoping for a vbac. But turns out baby is breech! I am terrified of having another csection. First one was a bad experience... I was put under for the surgery and within 4 days suffered a nasty infection that lingered for 4 weeks! My doctor has pretty much warned me that I will get an infection most likely because of the amount of skin that hangs over the area. I also am having staples & am terrified about them!! I an so worried about recovery and how I'll feel with a newborn and a 4 year old at home and how she will adjust to mommy being in pain & not able to run around and play. I am SUCH a mess and terrified of the whole process even though I've had a section before the idea of being awake for this and having a spinal (which ice never had before) is terrifying me! I've spent the last few nights crying all night because I'm so nervous and scared!!

You'll be fine I was awake with my section and had spinal...was the weirdest feeling ever but you couldn't feeling anything once it took effect. And as for the extra flap over your scar...just make sure you clean it at least twice a day and keep gauze or towel on it so moisture doesn't get in that much...and if it feels moist just pat dry...


----------



## mommyof2peas

30 week :) The count down has begun. I'm excited for him to be here. We just got all the christmas stuff up so I only have wrapping to do. no more crazy lifting, standing or cooking for me. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## frsttimemama

I know this sounds crazy, but I'm actually kind of nervous about getting a "bump". I had worked really hard to lose weight before I became pregnant. I only lost 20 pounds, but that was quite a feat for me. I'm really nervous about gaining weight and all of that. I'm not a skinny girl, and I never have been. I carry a tummy to start with. I was shopping with my husband and my mother-in-law today, and she kept pointing out maternity clothes.. and I realized it kinda freaks me out. The bottom of my tummy region where I wear my jeans (I wear the lower rise) feels firmer, and I've noticed that my jeans don't fit as well. On days I have some bloating, I just feel gross. Is this thought process normal? Haha


----------



## MummyBaron

Mommyof2peas && NGRidley lovely bumps! Thanks for sharing :D!

frsttimemama - I kind of know what you mean when I had my son I went up to the larger end of a UK size 24 from a 14 and got down to a 20 from this weight loss I had quite a bit of saggy skin and in the months before becoming pregnant went back up to a size 22 I was finding the idea of a bump terrifying more so the idea of not actually having a bump and just being tremendously fat and no one even being able to notice that I'm not just a whale but infact pregnant. When I look at my tummy now I love the top bit that's almost a perfect bump makes me feel like a real women specially when my partner told me last night that he's "never seen something so beautiful" and how much he "loves" my body now i'm pregnant. (Needless to say he earned mayor bounty points right there lol!) But when I see the bottom of my tummy which sags really low I feel sick and I can't bear to look i'm so paranoid about it, I wear over bump jeans and support bands and loose tops as I don't think without them I even look pregnant... 
Once your bump starts developing you might find you love it, you might not. But even if you don't just remember it isn't forever and the change in your body is just a memory left behind by your baby. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Cherrybump

frsttimemama said:


> I know this sounds crazy, but I'm actually kind of nervous about getting a "bump". I had worked really hard to lose weight before I became pregnant. I only lost 20 pounds, but that was quite a feat for me. I'm really nervous about gaining weight and all of that. I'm not a skinny girl, and I never have been. I carry a tummy to start with. I was shopping with my husband and my mother-in-law today, and she kept pointing out maternity clothes.. and I realized it kinda freaks me out. The bottom of my tummy region where I wear my jeans (I wear the lower rise) feels firmer, and I've noticed that my jeans don't fit as well. On days I have some bloating, I just feel gross. Is this thought process normal? Haha

Oh wow xmas things up already lol. My friend put hers up on friday it think it was. think i might do mines this weekend :). 30 weeks seems so far away but i know its not really 9 more weeks and ill be there xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies nice to find a plus size bump pic section.. i will have to post in here! im a uk 24 atm x


----------



## maratobe

hey all!!
this is 11 weeks with number 2! i can tell my bloat is turning into belly because my c-section scar is no long dipped in but is flat :)
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks (1).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 19









11 weeks (3).jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies!
This was me at about 22 weeks ish . . . Never labeled the picture cuz I'm clever like that!! :dohh: Please excuse the mess, we were in the process of moving! Will have to take another pic tonight as a before / after :) 
My bmi was about 40 when I got pregnant :blush:

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/th_a14c925e6ec14dd92900cca4a58601a1_zpsa4d69182.jpg

Don't know why it's so small . . . Me and technology don't mix very well lol


----------



## Lauki

Can't wait till I actually have a bump to post a piccie!


----------



## Sparklegirl

hello ladies how we all doing???
just a bump pic update.. 

https://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6682/3pics.jpg


----------



## MummyBaron

Lovely bumps will post my last pics when im home from hospital my little girl was born on the 17th weighing 7lb4. She's perfect xx


----------



## mrswichman

congrats Mummy :D


----------



## Tink80

11 weeks today..
 



Attached Files:







DSC01373 (480x640).jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 15









DSC01374 (480x640).jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MummyBaron

Here is my 36 week (in black) and 37,2 (in wihite) bump pictures. 
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/184489_10151306261093252_630306823_n.jpg
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/548646_10151306261598252_1448744696_n.jpg
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/63749_10151306261638252_1774313852_n.jpg

Holly-May was born at 5:59pm weighing 7lb21/5 (doctors estimated it wrong) on the 17/12/12 at 37 weeks 6 days after a natural labour lasting 6 hours with only one hour of established labour and 6 pushes. She is absolutely perfect and we worship her! As does my little boy! 

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/430781_10200207729182238_1739693279_n.jpg

xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

congrats mummybaron, she is absolutley beautiful :hugs:


----------



## mrswichman

Absolutely gorgeous :D Bet your on :cloud9:


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww congrats huneee. I aint been on much but im glad i popped on today to find out your news :) eeek! She is beautiful


----------



## Kittenscales

My 36 week plus size bump 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Medzi

Congrats on baby Holly-May! What a beauty!


----------



## dreamqueen

my bump at 39 weeks (uk size 22!) gave birth 5 days later!
 



Attached Files:







39 week bump.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jellybean83

First one took at about 10 weeks,Next one at 18 weeks,I look like im getting smaller?!:cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0317.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7









bumo 2.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Medzi

Dont worry jellybean! I mentioned that to my doctor, how I felt like my bump was bigger earlier and getting smaller and she said it is likely just due to bloating. Mine seems to change daily!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I don't think it looks smaller :)
I agree that bloat going down towards the end of first tri makes it seem like bump isn't growing... I've also found in the past couple of weeks that if babies are lying with their backs to mine or if they're lower down one day then my bump will feel smaller and squishy. They change a lot this early on. 

This is my 16+2 Christmas day twin bump... Not sure how much is baby and how much is dinner though :haha:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/5B6AF735-41A7-48F2-8CC6-1136F535349F-11535-00000E3D4EF0A154.jpg


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Back again! early m/c last month, and got preg. 4 wks later:happydance:

Here is mine a 5 +3........mostly left over jelly from ds:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1208.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tink80

12 weeks, 3 days :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01395.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## fides

taken at 34 weeks on Christmas Eve (finally just got the pics off my camera)
 



Attached Files:







122412.1632b.34 wk.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommyof2peas

Orange shirt is 37 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 18









Pregnancy number 4.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 60


----------



## Peggy O

35 + 3 :pink:

I gained 34 pounds in the month before this was taken, hospitalized for preeclampsia now and will be induced in a week and 1/2. This is the only REALLY pregnant shot I have. 
I am so glad I finally took one! (one day before I was admitted).


----------



## Cherrybump

Heres my 28week bump. sorry i aint been posting much in here. I get distracted to much :|
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kraftykoala

30 weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







8378247418_df11dc975e.jpg
File size: 125.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Tink80

i popped!!:haha: 14 weeks, 1 day
 



Attached Files:







DSC01399 (640x480).jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10









DSC01398 (640x467).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sparklegirl

ok ladies here it is i dare to bare my plus size bump :blush::dohh:

https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/9731/26weeks.jpg


----------



## ArmyWife1984

lovely bump sparkle!!I really hope to have a bump like that this time around! 

last pregnancy i barely looked pregnant at 8months!


----------



## Miwi

Here's my 33+3 bump :)

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/8d801477f0985a289a595202acd2fc09_zps40043d86.jpg


----------



## Lauki

That's a fantastic bump Miwi!


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow! my bump looks nothing like your lol. Still high but so wobbly at the button she seems to like being at the button when im lying down lol


----------



## Miwi

Aw thanks ladies! Does it look low? I feel like she's dropped a bit but I'm not sure what I'm really looking for! Lol.


----------



## Lauki

I never know without comparison to before!


----------



## Miwi

Ok that's 31+5 

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/82912332b84048ef15fc1f3fb5c0899b_zpsec9a7b62.jpg

And there's my 33+4 again 

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/8d801477f0985a289a595202acd2fc09_zps40043d86.jpg

The size difference is insane! Maybe dropped a bit?!


----------



## Lauki

Looks a different shape to me! Baby must've changed position! Perhaps gone down lower too indeed!


----------



## Medzi

So many lovely bumps! Here is mine at 19 weeks... I took the photo today and feeling a bit bloated too - it seems huge today! Pre pregnancy I was a size US 16. We also just had our anatomy scan and everything looks great - Cubby is perfect! We are staying team yellow :)
 



Attached Files:







bump19weeks.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Tink80

17 wks tomorrow...:flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01411 (574x640).jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 11









DSC01416 (487x640).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Nice bump at 17 wks :thumbup: hope mine is like that...i can stilll hide mine under my shirts


----------



## under25ttc

Love the pictures. I'm plus size and am curious how I'll look.


----------



## CottlestonPie

22 week twinny bump

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/AA641130-C1E3-4167-B870-F9B0E9254555-5836-0000075B1C815393_zpsab3ecda2.jpg


----------



## Cherrybump

You have a lovely bump hun.

here mines i took at 31 weeks 3 days x
 



Attached Files:







week 31.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Cherrybump

My pictures come out small :( you have to click them to enlarge lol


----------



## sethsmummy

35+3 bumpy pic

https://i45.tinypic.com/2nkuv4o.jpg


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh my post didnt go lol

Thank hun think its just the first time mum thing lol all those worries. 

Bump looks amazing to :) xx


----------



## Tink80

18 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01421 (640x480).jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Tink80

20 weeks..
 



Attached Files:







DSC01424 (480x640).jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cherrybump

34 weeks today x
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sethsmummy

37+5 from the side and from top x
 



Attached Files:







DSC00621.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 8









DSC00623.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sparklegirl

my plus size bump pic ladies 

https://img41.imageshack.us/img41/6899/32weeks.jpg


----------



## SisterRose

Lovely bump pictures ladies :thumbup:

I posted my last set of bump pictures in this thread, then lost 7 stone after the pregnancy, then put most of it back on. LOL! :blush:

So I'll be looking forward to sharing my bump pictures again  x


----------



## Second Chance

Finally hitting a point where some of my fat might be baby... 11+3 cant wait to start posting pics again!! Probably around 20wks


----------



## jellybean83

Ones 20 weeks the other is 28 weeks
 



Attached Files:







bumo 2.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 14









8 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Second Chance

Aww you look so great!


----------



## Tink80

23 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01437 (360x640) (360x640) (281x500).jpg
File size: 118.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cherrybump

i dont think ive posted in here in a while here so here my 36v37 pik lol x
 



Attached Files:







36v37 2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Sparklegirl

Do you see a difference ladies..

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/7691/comp3235.jpg


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i see a little difference hun. It hard to tell on yourself isnt it lol


----------



## sethsmummy

I see quite a big difference sparkle hun x


----------



## Second Chance

I see a difference as well its definitely there


----------



## Reba

Hi all, 
My friend told me I should come here and post since I'm still wanting to lose weight but that's been put on hold for 9 months :D

:hi:


----------



## under25ttc

16 week picture on Easter. Is it a bump?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130331_100533_835.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Reba

Looks like a bump to me!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

last pik 38 weeks and 4 days pp
 



Attached Files:







4 pp.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 45


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Dreaded b bump i had with ds is back :dohh:

Nothing seems to help it other than some dresses i have or covering with my hand
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-03 19.56.30.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 9









2013-04-03 19.57.22.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Cherrybump said:


> last pik 38 weeks and 4 days pp

Congrats!!


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun


----------



## camocutie2006

Oooo! This has inspired me to take a bump pic soon! Probably tomorrow as i will be 16 weeks! :)


----------



## maratobe

my 35 week bump!!
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/ab270468-bd9f-40bc-9afd-c04e9bcf2b8b_zpsf4b33b65.jpg


----------



## Try Rocking

Beautiful bump!


----------



## Noo

Here is my 23 week bump -My booking BMI was 34
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Try Rocking

Great bump Noo!


----------



## ltrip84

Hi all! I just thought I would "bump" this thread up after I discovered it. :flower: I am/was a US size 20. Am looking for maternity clothes this weekend because things are getting tight. This pic was taken at 16w2d.
 



Attached Files:







16w2d pic in tank.JPG
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Try Rocking

Great bump Itrip!

Here's a picture I took today. 33+6 :)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.B.

Last week at 22 weeks  

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/1384795332681_zpsf09fb3f7.jpg


----------



## ArmyWife1984

hi mrs b :wave: Lovely bump!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Army hun  how you finding your age gap? X


----------



## ArmyWife1984

it's not as bad as i thought it would be! 2 under 2 sounded exhausting. but really your newborn will sleep SOOOOOO much that you find yourself with a lot of free time for the toddler!

Only tough times are when your trying to make food for the toddler and your newborn wants to be fed or held. and then they both start crying :dohh: but overall its great!

and the toddler loves to pat the newborn on the head or belly and give him his bottle when he cries. its so cute!!

what will be the gap between your 2?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh great :) There will be about 17.5 months :)


----------



## rtebbe89

I have seen this thread for awhile and now that I am pregnant and have a sorta bump i wanted to post onto this thread. The top picture is when i was 10 weeks and the bottom is when I was 18 weeks. I am currently 21 weeks. I am 5'4" and was 310lbs pre pregnancy and i am currently 293lbs.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1403976167521.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm joining in the effort to revive this thread because it really puts my mind at ease. Posting my 12 week photo. It's mostly just too much junk food at this point, not baby, but in maternity pants I look pretty pregnant! I'm a US 14/16 normally.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Dini

Love the bumps girls!! I am plus sized also and can't wait to have a bump and you all have given me faith that I'll look pregnant and not just fatter! Lol, I'm only 6w3d right now but when I show I'll def post a bump pic!

I'm currently a 16/18 in US. I started losing weight in May and am now down 27lbs, and about 3-4 of that is since finding out I am pregnant. I'm not trying to lose weight but I am continuing to eat healthy like I was before and it still keeps coming off but I know it will pick back up soon!


----------



## DJ_Kitty

I can't wait till I start showing. Tomorrow I'll be 7wks. Just started taking pictures to see any different between the weeks. I am a US size 16.


----------



## paula727

The first pic is me at 6 weeks
The second pic is me at 14 weeks
I was a size 18 before pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







20130909_230157.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 12









20140824_124204.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsKChicago

Nice little bump! Is this your first baby?


----------



## Dini

Paula, wow that is a big difference, your bump is adorable!!

DJ Kitty, we are really close together, I'm 7wk0d today, well at least that's what we are going with until my first scan which I am hoping for on Tuesday!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I dug up an older photo for a before and after. My weight is holding steady, so even though there's still plenty of chub, some of this change has to be real bump. Blue dress is sucking in as much as possible at 7 weeks, and the black striped shirt is sucking in as much as possible at 12 1/2 weeks. I can't wait for it to keep growing and be more obviously pregnancy :D
 



Attached Files:







no bump 7 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 13









little bump 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Try Rocking

Beautiful bumps ladies!


----------



## MrsKChicago

14+4 today. I'm definitely lumpier when I'm not in over-bump maternity pants, but I don't have photos of that.
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ltrip84

I wanted to bump this thread!


----------



## Trissy

34 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## TattyHead

I'm normally a UK 18, this is me at 15week's. Definitely bump rather than fat, although it does go down a bit depending on how baby's lying I think. :cloud9:

Lovely bump Trissy...not long to go!!


----------



## TattyHead

:dohh: Might help if I attach the picture, sorry!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160911_112604.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Stormynights

bump!


----------



## MummyToBe123

29 weeks today :)
 



Attached Files:







received_10214145545656164.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nordicpixie83

MummyToBe123 said:


> 29 weeks today :)

You look fabulous !!! :cloud9:


----------



## MummyToBe123

nordicpixie83 said:


> MummyToBe123 said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks today :)
> 
> You look fabulous !!! :cloud9:Click to expand...


Thank you so much :happydance:


----------



## nordicpixie83

MummyToBe123 said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToBe123 said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks today :)
> 
> You look fabulous !!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much :happydance:Click to expand...

Defo Don't look plus sized !!! I feel like a beach ball :blush::haha:


----------



## MummyToBe123

nordicpixie83 said:


> Defo Don't look plus sized !!! I feel like a beach ball :blush::haha:

Thank you! I am usually a size 16 -18 uk. I dread to think how much weight iv put on since being pregnant, I am avoiding it though :haha:


----------



## nordicpixie83

MummyToBe123 said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> Defo Don't look plus sized !!! I feel like a beach ball :blush::haha:
> 
> Thank you! I am usually a size 16 -18 uk. I dread to think how much weight iv put on since being pregnant, I am avoiding it though :haha:Click to expand...

I made myself get on the scales to keep an eye on It as i was 2.5st overweight when I got pregnant . I've gained 8lb so far . I'm weighing in weekly now :hugs:


----------



## MummyToBe123

nordicpixie83 said:


> Thank you! I am usually a size 16 -18 uk. I dread to think how much weight iv put on since being pregnant, I am avoiding it though :haha:

I made myself get on the scales to keep an eye on It as i was 2.5st overweight when I got pregnant . I've gained 8lb so far . I'm weighing in weekly now :hugs:[/QUOTE]

That's nothing at all, well done you :hugs: I'm trying not to take notice and just eat as healthy as possible. Can't wait til he's here, I feel huge already :haha:


----------



## nordicpixie83

MummyToBe123 said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am usually a size 16 -18 uk. I dread to think how much weight iv put on since being pregnant, I am avoiding it though :haha:
> 
> I made myself get on the scales to keep an eye on It as i was 2.5st overweight when I got pregnant . I've gained 8lb so far . I'm weighing in weekly now :hugs:Click to expand...

That's nothing at all, well done you :hugs: I'm trying not to take notice and just eat as healthy as possible. Can't wait til he's here, I feel huge already :haha:[/QUOTE]

I feel the same , I'm only 5ft2 and hubby is 6ft2, I tend to grow big babies too :haha:


----------



## MummyToBe123

nordicpixie83 said:


> I feel the same , I'm only 5ft2 and hubby is 6ft2, I tend to grow big babies too :haha:

Wow your tiny haha. I'm 5'7 and hubby is 6'8. So I'm kinda guessing this is gunna be a big baby. Could be tiny though, I wish I knew haha x


----------



## nordicpixie83

MummyToBe123 said:


> nordicpixie83 said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same , I'm only 5ft2 and hubby is 6ft2, I tend to grow big babies too :haha:
> 
> Wow your tiny haha. I'm 5'7 and hubby is 6'8. So I'm kinda guessing this is gunna be a big baby. Could be tiny though, I wish I knew haha xClick to expand...

Jeez I thought my hubby Was tall :haha:


----------

